# Fantasy Life General Thread



## JCnator

*Fantasy Life General Thread - Sequel going mobile!*

*FANTASY LIFE GENERAL THREAD*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ABOUT FANTASY LIFE*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Run out of things to do for today? Do you find yourself wanting to escape your boring mundane life? Want to find the best way to get addicted? If you've answered yes to any of those questions, then you should stop reading this and fork down your hard-earned cash for Fantasy Life!

You get to experience a life like never before, by decorating your house and of course achieving your own goals. There are 12 jobs in the game. 4 of them are combat-based, which is Paladin, Mercenary, Archer and Magician. Then, we have the Gathering jobs, which are Miner, Woodcutter and Fisherman. And finally, there are Crafting jobs, which is Blacksmith, Carpenter, Cooker, Alchemist, and Fashion Designer. That way, you won't play the same way as your buddies would. And to further sweeten the deal, the famous Final Fantasy illustrator and the legendary music composer Nobuo Uematsu are involved in the development. With these guys, you know you're in for a treat!
This 3DS action MMORPG-esque game is developed by Level-5, with the assistance of 1UP Studios (previously known as Brownie Brown) and h.a.n.d. (the same team who worked Disney Magical World). Nintendo is the one who published the game beyond Japan.

The game was initially released in Japan on December 27th 2012. Then, a massive upgrade came in form of Fantasy Life Link!, which added online multiplayer along with a new island to explore for daring souls and a number of improvements. Owners of the original Fantasy Life could upgrade it for 2,000 yen, while newcomers can get the packaged version, which includes all content from Fantasy Life and the Link! upgrade.
Right after E3 went on, Fantasy Life on Nintendo 3DS is finally announced for Europe and North America. And on top of that, the game is available now for those regions! The game is so popular that there's also a new sequel in the works called *Fantasy Life 2: Two Moons And The Village of God*. This time, the new feature in the game is about building the city and collecting villagers. The game will be released in Japan this summer on iPhone and Android devices. Stay tuned for more details about the exciting sequel!

If you'd like to download the game rather than purchase a boxed copy, the file size of the European version is *6,856 blocks (857 MB)*, while the American one will be probably slightly smaller.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GETTING STARTED AND COMPLETING THE MAIN STORY*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spoiler



Started playing Fantasy Life? There are reasons why you should get a License for all 12 jobs and completing the main story.


*REASONS FOR EARNING 12 JOB LICENSES AND COMPLETING THE MAIN STORY*

- To get to know more about Reveria and its denizens
- To reach Level 19 or over
- To get over 80,000 Dosh
- To get many Bliss Bonuses
- To have all areas unlocked for both you and your friends to access
- Completing the main story will take no longer than 10 hours of gameplay for an average player
- To get all the skills
- To get stat boosts


See? There's absolutely no excuse not to earn all job licenses and complete the main story. With that being said, let's move on how you should progress.


*GENERAL TIPS*

- Try running as often as possible to raise some running skill, which will then consume SP slower than before.

- If you need to restore SP faster, perform the sitting emotion, usually done by holding Down on the Control Pad assuming you haven't changed it from the settings. To get up, press any button.

- Read your objective on the top of your 3DS's bottom screen, follow the red arrow and the red dots. These details will be guiding to where to go and what you need to do. Keep in mind that there are some instances when they force you to wait for the night to arrive. I'll give you a clue: this happen once at Chapter 3 and in the first chapter of Origin Island.

- Tired of the long-winded dialogues and don't care about the story? Hold the X button and watch the text unfolds rapidly! Note that there are certain instances where you still have to press A.

- Equipping your entire Snow Child Costume set will give you an easier time completing the story. Assuming that you set the language into English, you can get it by entering the code "*Snow daze*!" if your Fantasy Life version is from North America (United States, Canada, Mexico, and such)
OR "*Snow joke*" if it's an European/UK/Australian version
OR "*ゆきのひゆきやまゆきだるま*" if it's a Japanese version

- Finish all of the tutorial quests for every single job. You'll get the skills and materials per job, along with 500 Dosh and the associated license. Speaking of the tutorial quests...

- ...Did you know that after completing your first job tutorial, you can skip entirely any other job tutorial quest and still reap the aforementioned benefits? When the game prompts if you want to continue, say "No" and then "Yes". Any beginner is usually better off getting the gist of the game by accepting the tutorial on one Combat job, one Gathering job along with Fisherman and one Crafting job.

- All daggers are useless in combat, unless you need those Bliss points for the sake of completion. They provide very low damage outputs even with the best daggers!

- Even with a starting weapon, you can still reach to the credits! You don't need to worry about getting better equipment, because the story-related monsters/enemies are generally weak enough for them to be defeated even with the weakest weapon.

- Hit-and-run tactics are usually preferred as you'll want to avoid taking damage as often as you can. Get to know the attack pattern of the monsters, hit them at the right moment and stay back when they're about to attack. Keep in mind that there are some monsters that can attack twice or three times in a row.

- If you try to beat the story as soon as possible without grinding for exp, you'll want to avoid monsters that don't need to be defeated.

- You can skip any story-related fight whenever Butterfly (US)/Flutter (EU/UK) prompts you. Keep in mind that you absolutely need to participate in any fight that involves destroying a Doomstone no matter what.

- To end any fight with the shadow monsters being controller by a nearby Doomstone, destroy the latter. Feel free to kill the small beasts to rack up some more exp along the way or skip them altogether. Don't bother attacking the larger shadow monsters, because they are outright invincible.

- If there's a huge shadow monster getting on your way while destroying a Doomstone, put your weapons away and then move yourself and your NPCs further away to make the giant beast move away from the Doomstone, so you can continue destroying the stone. 

- Avoid dying as often as possible. You might have a few Life Cures with you to get back in the middle of a fight, but they're rather expensive to purchase from a shop. You're better off healing yourself whenever you're low on HP.

- If you run out of Life Cures and faint, you'll have to restart the chapter.

- If there are NPCs joining in a fight, don't forget reviving them when they faint unless you finish a fight. If you let one of them disappear, you'll have to restart the chapter.

- When you level up during the story, focus on increasing your Strength and Vitality stats, raising your attack power and defense respectively. These will help you to survive even longer, especially when the fights from the later chapters are becoming a bit too problematic for you to deal with.

- Butterfly/Flutter quests will be added every time you finish a story chapter, and your main objective will be always saying "Explore Reveria.". These quests are required to be done before you can jump into another chapter and give you enough Bliss points.

- Prioritize Inventory upgrades as your Bliss Bonuses. Your starting inventory is too small for convenience, since you'll eventually end up collecting a lot of stuff later on. Once you've reached the maximum inventory capacity of 300 items (500 if you own the Origin Island DLC), it's time to upgrade your storage, along with Shop +.




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LINKS*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Multiplayer thread
Items Exchange Thread
More tips for playing Fantasy Life
Post your Fantasy Life Avatar Thread


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hope you'll enjoy your brand-new life!


----------



## Hamusuta

hOLY MOLY YES.

Is this coming to Europe as well?


----------



## Chromie

Isn't this 4 players online? How is it an MMO? Or am I wrong?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Hamusuta said:


> hOLY MOLY YES.
> 
> Is this coming to Europe as well?



In like 2020 probably


----------



## JCnator

Hamusuta said:


> hOLY MOLY YES.
> 
> Is this coming to Europe as well?



I'm pretty sure this will happen if the game sells well in North America. As of now, I didn't heard of any news about that matter.



Chromie said:


> Isn't this 4 players online? How is it an MMO? Or am I wrong?



Although Fantasy Life feels like you're playing an action MMORPG-esque game, only 3 players can simultaneously play each other locally and online.


I'd like to add that the famous Final Fantasy illustrator was involved on illustrations for the game and Nobuo Uematsu actually composed musics for it. I'll be correcting my first post.


----------



## Chromie

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm pretty sure this will happen if the game sells well in North America. As of now, I didn't heard of any news about that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Although Fantasy Life feels like you're playing an action MMORPG-esque game, only 3 players can simultaneously play each other locally and online.
> 
> 
> I'd like to add that the famous Final Fantasy illustrator was involved on illustrations for the game and Nobuo Uematsu actually composed musics for it. I'll be correcting my first post.



Which artist!?

Please say Yo****aka Amano. My favorite artists,


----------



## JCnator

Chromie said:


> Which artist!?
> 
> Please say Yo****aka Amano. My favorite artists,



Yup, that's him. Can't say his full name because of TBT censorship taking over my post.


----------



## oath2order

Link to the artist's name or something?


----------



## windfall

oath2order said:


> Link to the artist's name or something?



News article with his name in it: here

Edit: appears links get censored too. Um. Google "Level-5′s Fantasy Life Seen Through Amano?s Artwork" (sans quotations) and the first siliconera link should pop up.


----------



## Farobi

WOWIE! I want this game <3


----------



## oath2order

windfall said:


> News article with his name in it: here
> 
> Edit: appears links get censored too. Um. Google "Level-5′s Fantasy Life Seen Through Amano’s Artwork" (sans quotations) and the first siliconera link should pop up.



Ah the artist is Yos_h_itaka Amano.


----------



## CuriCurry

I'm getting back into it right now  Trying to become the greatest hunter ever!


----------



## JCnator

Here's some more Fantasy Life video for you guys!







It appears that North American version of the game includes everything from Fantasy Life Link!, despite the guys only playing local multiplayer. The loading screen is identical to the original Japanese version of Fantasy Life. There's even 3 save slots to start with, so you can't abuse the early save duplication loophole, which was exploitable in the Japanese versions of the same game.

To reduce potential confusion for owners of the Japanese version of Fantasy Life, here are some name changes for some characters and locations (although not comprehensive as of now):

- Meg is Pam
- Eric is Erik
- Fantajiru is Reveria
- Kuruburuku is Castelle


----------



## CuriCurry

The name of the land is so much better. It was awkward saying Fantajiru lol


----------



## JCnator

Looks like European gamers are getting this game a month earlier than North Americans. September 26th, it is!
Also, HardcoreGamer does a pretty good job on previewing the game in E3 2014 form.


----------



## CuriCurry

Didn't Europe also get the trademark for it first too? Either way, I'm excited for them!


----------



## Libra

I'm having a hard time deciding whether to get this or not. I'm not sure I'd have enough time to play it, but I like that there are no penalties like in _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ (villagers moving out and such) and it seems like a good alternative for _Rune Factory 4_ (which will not come to Europe and I don't want to play any of the previous versions because I prefer playing as a girl). I've watched some videos and I'm just so undecided about it, haha.

I've also read on another forum that there is a story but once that's finished you can continue playing because it's an open world. Thing is I'd like to know just what it is you can do then (things like get your character to a certain level, I suppose) and if at some point it just doesn't get repetitive or something?


----------



## JCnator

Basically, completing the story serves to unlock more areas for you to freely wander around, give you some experience points and even bonus items. All you do is learning about how to play the game, reaching point A to B, battle. Simple as that. I think it's possible to rush through chapters while being low-leveled for battles, and they do get ridiculously easier once you've leveled up a little bit. On some battles, you only need to destroy the crystal and they're done. Each chapter can be finished in under 30 minutes if you'd rather rush through.
Overall, the main story isn't too long to complete but is the only way to unlock almost every single area of the game.

Also...


Spoiler



...for the hidden island's story, you'll need to be at least at Level 50 to trigger it and access to even more areas. Though, be aware that enemies are much stronger and can quickly eliminate you if you're reckless, especially in that one tower. In that place's main hall, one door will open if you reach Level 75, and another one will presumably do at Level 100.



If grinding for experience bothers you too much, you can just purchase a DLC that allows you for faster experience gaining. There are also others that will help you saving time.


----------



## Draco

i seen all the video's of this game and im on fence about buying it atm . Looks fun i think ill  wait and see what else comes up with this title


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Basically, completing the story serves to unlock more areas for you to freely wander around, give you some experience points and even bonus items.



Thank you! That is very helpful information.

I like that you have to work to unlock things; makes it more interesting. But it's the story I'm a bit worried about.

See, the thing is that when a story is completed, I'm pretty much done with a game. Take Pok?mon as an example; as much as I love those games, once I've beaten the Champion, it's really a "The End" for me. I know there's a lot you can do post-game, but I simply never do any of it (why? I guess because part of me feels that there is no point?).

So that's the reason I'm so undecided about _Fantasy Life_. As great and fun as this looks, I have a feeling that once the story is completed, I'll just lose interest. x_x


----------



## oranges_ate_you

why did you need an announcement to get excited like it wasnt gonna come to the west anyway


----------



## JCnator

Because the game's localization took a very long while. Even though it was originally released in Japan on December 2012 along with its Link! extension on July 2013, the absence of any form of definitive confirmation of a localized version from Level 5 made people worrying that the game might not come in overseas territories. That is, until E3 2014 opened its doors and proven us wrong.


----------



## Draco

it looks fun but from what i have seen looks like 2 games in 1,  maybe  magical vacation meets ACNL . Which would make sence as
 they made magical vacation.


----------



## Libra

Well, after much thinking and debating, I've just pre-ordered this game. Now to wait for September 27 (or later) to arrive! I actually ended up ordering this from Amazon UK since Amazon France (where I normally order my games) has October 31 as the release date. That and it was a bit cheaper on Amazon UK as well. The eShop was also an option, but I'm not sure what the price will be and Amazon tends to be cheaper, anyway.


----------



## Draco

Libra said:


> Well, after much thinking and debating, I've just pre-ordered this game. Now to wait for September 27 (or later) to arrive! I actually ended up ordering this from Amazon UK since Amazon France (where I normally order my games) has October 31 as the release date. That and it was a bit cheaper on Amazon UK as well. The eShop was also an option, but I'm not sure what the price will be and Amazon tends to be cheaper, anyway.



i to will be giving it a try when it come out to NA. i was on fence now im gonna pick it up.


----------



## Swiftstream

soo much excite ; - ;


----------



## Taycat

I'll probably try it as a demo or something before I decide on actually purchasing it.


----------



## baller

europe gets it b4 american masters of the world? wtf is this


----------



## Libra

I want September 27 to arrive _now_, haha. I'm at home two weeks in September but will be back at work when it comes out, so sadly I won't have a lot of time to play it. Still looking forward to it, though.


----------



## Libra

Some English screenshots can be found here.


----------



## Hamusuta

When does it come out?


----------



## JCnator

I mentioned the release dates on the first post of the thread, written in bold. For Europeans, Fantasy Life will be out in September 26th, while Americans get it on October 24th.


----------



## Libra

Some more screenshots and art here.


----------



## JCnator

We got a new video and a batch of few pictures, courtesy of Nintendo of Europe.

The former basically sums up what the game is about. Might as well add this to my first page of the topic.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I'm so hyped for this game! I can't wait since I watch the Treehouse at E3.
It's exactly the type of game I'm waiting for so long!


----------



## goey0614

I am exciting for this game~


----------



## oath2order

Any new updates about it?


----------



## Libra

DLC announced:

_A downloadable content pack called Origin Island ? available for purchase from the Nintendo eShop at launch ? will extend the Fantasy Life adventure even further. Origin Island offers a new area that is home to an ancient culture and powerful enemies, additional story content, new ranks to achieve in Life Classes, access to even more powerful equipment and two new varieties of pets to adopt: birds and dragons._

Source here.

Not sure what this is exactly nor what it'll cost, but if I like the game enough, I'll probably buy it, anyway. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> As a owner of the Japanese version of Fantasy Life (along with Link! upgrade), I can't wait to see in Day 1 if I can connect to you guys if your version actually contains everything from Fantasy Life Link! and brag about my Level 75 character I've been playing with.



Seems like the announced DLC is actually this Link! you mention. I'm curious how much it'll cost in EUR...


----------



## oath2order

DLC already wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait why the frick frack does NA and AU get it a month after EU wtf


----------



## JCnator

According to Nintendo Everything, you'll be already able to connect and play online before purchasing the Origin Island DLC unless if you live in Japan and only own the original version of the game without Link DLC. This leads me to wonder if my Japanese version of the game is able to connect with American and European gamers, with or without the DLC.


----------



## Libra

Origin Island seems quite big (not that you can see a lot of it in this video). Also, I keep forgetting this game actually has a storyline, I'm guessing the whole "bring light to Reveria" is referring to that?






Another question; is there a list somewhere of the DLC you can buy in-game? I know there are some items that give you more EXP or something?

And, finally, I'm not sure why but this game has gone quite down in price on Amazon France (not that I'm complaining, on the contrary!); 34,99 EUR instead of 44,99 EUR. So I think I'll definitely get the DLC as well.


----------



## Pearls

When is the coming out to EU?


----------



## Libra

GoldieJoan said:


> When is the coming out to EU?



September 24.


----------



## Amissapanda

*Fantasy Life for 3DS!*

Anyone else planning to get it? : )

I don't hear much hype for the game around, but I'm really excited about it! I've always loved RPGs and RPG elements, but this game is a whole different take on it. I'm excited to try all the different classes, learn skills, and make parties with friends to go monster and treasure hunting! (Plus, the art style for it is super-cute and it's great that all these new games are going down the path of customizable characters!)

It's definitely looking like one of those games that I'll be spending a lot of time with and a lot of hours on. I watched the demo video from E3 and it has me even more anticipating the release. I may not be able to get it on release date, unfortunately, as I live in the middle of nowhere, but I'll definitely be ordering it.

I hope I'm not the only one looking forward to the _Fantasy Life_ release!


----------



## Libra

Two new videos. Very short and not showing anything really new, though.


----------



## Peisinoe

I need it nowwwwww.

Im jelly that I have to wait until October for NA release.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I already put the cash on my account for the digital copy, september 24th.


----------



## Libra

ThomasNLD said:


> I already put the cash on my account for the digital copy, september 24th.



I've pre-ordered on Amazon France; price is 34,90 EUR and I doubt the eShop will be cheaper (most of the time it's 44,99 EUR I believe).


----------



## ThomasNLD

Libra said:


> I've pre-ordered on Amazon France; price is 34,90 EUR and I doubt the eShop will be cheaper (most of the time it's 44,99 EUR I believe).



Hmm, I haven`t seen that price in Holland anywhere. I think shipping a copy in from France would still raise the price quite a lot. I have no problem paying extra for such a (as far as I can see) great game.  They can use the extra 10 Euro on Fantasy Life 2!


----------



## Libra

ThomasNLD said:


> Hmm, I haven`t seen that price in Holland anywhere. I think shipping a copy in from France would still raise the price quite a lot. I have no problem paying extra for such a (as far as I can see) great game.  They can use the extra 10 Euro on Fantasy Life 2!



Nederland? Hallo, hallo, Belgi? hier! 

I order from Belgium and shipping is free. I'm not sure the same applies for The Netherlands; I had never thought about it, to be honest. But yeah, Amazon France is the cheapest I've found and I've checked several sites (like Amazon UK, Bol.com and whatever else Google gave me as results ).

[EDIT]

Okay, I checked and it seems it would be 3,80 EUR + 0,60 EUR/kg. So that would make an extra 4,40 EUR? Yeah, you're right; it wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Swiftstream

It kinda reminds me of animal crossing mixed in with harvest moon....


----------



## KarlaKGB

Oh this game's coming out soon, cool


----------



## Turnips

Hhnnggh man, October needs to hurry up and get here. I'm really looking forward to this game! It looks like so much fun!! Hahah I hope I remember Animal Crossing exists when I start playing it. It looks like a really long game!! The multiplayer mode looks cool too, its never fun being stuck to just like one or two areas when you're playing a game with your friends


----------



## ThomasNLD

Libra said:


> Nederland? Hallo, hallo, Belgi? hier!
> 
> I order from Belgium and shipping is free. I'm not sure the same applies for The Netherlands; I had never thought about it, to be honest. But yeah, Amazon France is the cheapest I've found and I've checked several sites (like Amazon UK, Bol.com and whatever else Google gave me as results ).



Hallo hallo! 

I always order my games at Nedgame, a Dutch gameshop I`ve been a customer there for years. I both use their webshop and their actual stores, I never had any problems with that store and they have an excellent selection of games. (I btw do not work for them, even though it may sound like it ).



> [EDIT]
> 
> Okay, I checked and it seems it would be 3,80 EUR + 0,60 EUR/kg. So that would make an extra 4,40 EUR? Yeah, you're right; it wouldn't make much of a difference.



I really appreciate your effort in looking it up though. I don`t think an approximate 5 dollars is enough of a difference for me to abandon my peeps at Nedgame.


----------



## Libra

One more week! Let's just hope I won't have to wait till Monday before I'll be able to play it (but given that the game comes out on Friday, I'm guessing I'll have to be patient ^_^').


----------



## windfall

Any word on how much the DLC will cost?


----------



## Libra

_The European Fantasy Life website was recently updated with a full overview of the Origin Island DLC. For ?7.19 (likely $7.99 in North America at launch), players will receive access to a brand new area with additional quests, more character customization elements, and more. 

Here?s an important note about online play:

Players who have purchased the Origin Island Expansion Pack cannot connect in multiplayer with players who have not purchased it. Multiplayer connection will only be possible with other owners of the Expansion Pack. The Expansion Pack needs to be activated in-game after purchase, and this can only occur once the main story has been completed._

Source here.

The price is pretty much what I had been expecting. I'm a bit confused about the wording about multiplayer, though.

If I understand this correctly, then:

Two players who do NOT have the Expansion Pack CAN connect in multiplayer.

However, if one player has the Expansion Pack then they can only connect in multiplayer 1) after having completed the main story, and 2) they can only do so with people who have the Expansion Pack as well.

Is that correct or am I completely misunderstanding this? Because I was thinking of getting the DLC but I know only one person who will get the game as well and I have no idea if she's planning on getting the DLC, which would mean "so much for being able to play together".

[EDIT]
Seems I _did_ understand correctly. Hm... Not sure what to think about this. Seems a bit unfair to me. I mean; can't they just make it so that if you play with someone who doesn't have the DLC, that neither of you can go to Origin Island when you're playing together?


----------



## Peoki

Libra said:


> _The European Fantasy Life website was recently updated with a full overview of the Origin Island DLC. For ?7.19 (likely $7.99 in North America at launch), players will receive access to a brand new area with additional quests, more character customization elements, and more.
> 
> Here’s an important note about online play:
> 
> Players who have purchased the Origin Island Expansion Pack cannot connect in multiplayer with players who have not purchased it. Multiplayer connection will only be possible with other owners of the Expansion Pack. The Expansion Pack needs to be activated in-game after purchase, and this can only occur once the main story has been completed._
> 
> Source here.
> 
> The price is pretty much what I had been expecting. I'm a bit confused about the wording about multiplayer, though.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, then:
> 
> Two players who do NOT have the Expansion Pack CAN connect in multiplayer.
> 
> However, if one player has the Expansion Pack then they can only connect in multiplayer 1) after having completed the main story, and 2) they can only do so with people who have the Expansion Pack as well.
> 
> Is that correct or am I completely misunderstanding this? Because I was thinking of getting the DLC but I know only one person who will get the game as well and I have no idea if she's planning on getting the DLC, which would mean "so much for being able to play together".
> 
> [EDIT]
> Seems I _did_ understand correctly. Hm... Not sure what to think about this. Seems a bit unfair to me. I mean; can't they just make it so that if you play with someone who doesn't have the DLC, that neither of you can go to Origin Island when you're playing together?



Hm. I wonder if this still applies if you have the DLC purchased, but not activated? Sounds like the game doesn't register the DLC until after the main story is completed- which I've heard takes quite some time. In other words, since the DLC remains unactivated until X time, your game data should remain the same as the original, no? It may be possible for players to connect during this time as the expansion isn't activated... or at least that's how I've interpreted it. 

I'll wait a bit before purchasing the DLC. People are bound to test it out and complain anyway. If it turns out how you've stated, I'll hold off until I'm done the game. That gives plenty of co-op time with friends!

The price doesn't bother me too much as I bought the game during the E3 discount promotion.


----------



## windfall

Peoki said:


> Hm. I wonder if this still applies if you have the DLC purchased, but not activated? Sounds like the game doesn't register the DLC until after the main story is completed- which I've heard takes quite some time. In other words, since the DLC remains unactivated until X time, your game data should remain the same as the original, no? It may be possible for players to connect during this time as the expansion isn't activated... or at least that's how I've interpreted it.
> 
> I'll wait a bit before purchasing the DLC. People are bound to test it out and complain anyway. If it turns out how you've stated, I'll hold off until I'm done the game. That gives plenty of co-op time with friends!
> 
> The price doesn't bother me too much as I bought the game during the E3 discount promotion.



I think that since the DLC provides extra data (level caps, pets and such) they don't want players mingling together? Since if you have a pet that is exclusive to the DLC, the other player (without the DLC) won't be able to see it. If that's the case, then it makes sense to restrict multiplayer between people with and people without the DLC. Although it does seem unfair....

I guess it's best if you just hold out til you and your friends all buy the DLC, rather than buying it right after you beat the game.


----------



## Peoki

windfall said:


> I think that since the DLC provides extra data (level caps, pets and such) they don't want players mingling together? Since if you have a pet that is exclusive to the DLC, the other player (without the DLC) won't be able to see it. If that's the case, then it makes sense to restrict multiplayer between people with and people without the DLC. Although it does seem unfair....
> 
> I guess it's best if you just hold out til you and your friends all buy the DLC, rather than buying it right after you beat the game.



Yeah! I've understood that part. But the DLC doesn't unlock until post-game, meaning the additional features of the expansion shouldn't affect multiplayer gameplay right off the bat, right? 

Ah... this is somehow really complicated when it shouldn't be. haha 

Anyway, has anyone decided which Life they want to start with?


----------



## JCnator

With that logic, this means my Japanese copy of Fantasy Life (with LINK! DLC) will only connect to anyone who have completed the main story and reached Level 50, which is the level cap you can actually reach before going to the Origin Island. I fear that this will probably take at least 45 hours before you eventually unlock its stories, in which I would end up waiting at least a week or so before anyone could technically connect with me, provided that they don't prevent Japanese players from playing with oversea players.

Also, the reviews are generally favorable for the game. Metacritic rated it 75/100 with 11 reviews at the time of writing this post.


----------



## windfall

Peoki said:


> Anyway, has anyone decided which Life they want to start with?



I was thinking one of the combat classes, so I can scout out areas with resources but not get killed by monsters haha. 



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> With that logic, this means my Japanese copy of Fantasy Life (with LINK! DLC) will only connect to anyone who have completed the main story and reached Level 50, which is the level cap you can actually reach before going to the Origin Island. I fear that this will probably take at least 45 hours before you eventually unlock its stories, in which I would end up waiting at least a week or so before anyone could technically connect with me, provided that they don't prevent Japanese players from playing with oversea players.
> 
> Also, the reviews are generally favorable for the game. Metacritic rated it 75/100 with 11 reviews at the time of writing this post.



Oh wow 45 hours? @_@ Well, it's good to know the game will be long. I'll probably be very slowly playing through the game since I'm sort of drowning in school right now (and will continue to be for the foreseeable future). Looks like I'll be buying the DLC in mid December >_>

How would you rate the story?


----------



## Swiftstream

1 MORE WEEK 'TIL I RUN AND BUY THIS GAME O 3 O


anyone know if it's any good? i watched lin and ko play it a while back...


----------



## JCnator

Personally, I would start with any job that involves attacking monster for a much faster EXP gaining.
I would focus on being Paladin first and then Magician. The former job is well-rounded and well suited for beginners. It's even better once you became a Magician, just because you can heal yourself by using your wand rather than resorting to healing items. There are even certain wands that can be used while you're currently with any job, which is especially useful for Paladins because they'd usually don't bother on charging up their attacks since they don't do much more damage anyway (at least in my case).
I'd then go for the rest of the jobs in the following order: Archer, Mercenary, Miner/Woodcutter/Fisherman. All of the jobs I've mentioned will definitely help you have enough (if not more than enough) materials to work with for the rest of the jobs.

As for the story, I can't accurately rate it by myself with my insufficient Japanese reading skills. From what I heard, the story is supposedly getting you to know the characters, the locations, the monsters and whatnot. I did felt that the story started way too slowly and there's an abundant quantity of lines to read. Just don't expect a AAA storyline and you'll be fine with it.
One thing I've got to say for those who don't like plowing through the story, is that it's actually important completing the story chapters. Each will unlock certain previously inaccessible areas filled with different monsters waiting to be defeated.

My opinions for the game are generally positive. I like on how anyone could easily master the game and the sense of progression often tends to be satisfying enough to get you glued on the screens for months to come. What I didn't like much about the game is how nearly half of the jobs shares the same type of mini-game.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm a bit disappointed that they're delaying the US release for an entire month after Europe's. I thought the versions would be relatively similar, all things considered. 

I'm still looking forward to the game, though! As an RPG player and avid _Harvest Moon_ (and now AC) fan, I have the feeling I'll be sinking endless hours into this game.


----------



## oath2order

why is it a month


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I fear that this will probably take at least 45 hours before you eventually unlock its stories, in which I would end up waiting at least a week or so before anyone could technically connect with me, provided that they don't prevent Japanese players from playing with oversea players.



45 hours, huh? At the rate I'll be playing this game (I work full-time), it'll probably be a month before I get there. x_x At which point Disney Magical World will have come out and I'll probably get distracted with that and forget about the DLC for Fantasy Life, haha.

But no, seriously, I had been hoping we could play at least once together, if only because I'm curious what your character can do, given that it's so high-leveled. ^_^



Peoki said:


> Yeah! I've understood that part. But the DLC doesn't unlock until post-game, meaning the additional features of the expansion shouldn't affect multiplayer gameplay right off the bat, right?



Hm... So if you do have the expansion pack, but don't complete the main story you'd be able to connect with other people then? But I guess it'll be better to indeed wait until everyone has the DLC as well.



Peoki said:


> Anyway, has anyone decided which Life they want to start with?



First Paladin, then Magician and after that I might flip a coin or see what I think is interesting enough. TheBigJC7777777 was kind enough to give me some advice and suggestions via PM, so I'll be doing as suggested. ^_^


----------



## Libra

Ah ah ah, oops. I just checked and I only have 5.57 EUR left so I can't even buy the DLC. x_x (Hm, I guess I might buy the Pirates of the Caribbean DLC for Disney Magical World instead?)

Anyway, Fantasy Life is 39.99 EUR on the eShop, so Amazon France has it 5.09 EUR cheaper.

I'm still curious about the in-game DLC, though. I know there are items that make you give more EXP or what not, but I'm having trouble finding more info about those. Maybe it's a Japan-only thing? (Not sure if that would make a lot of sense, though...)


----------



## Libra

Two more interesting videos (from here)! 

I'm not sure how exactly fishing works (looks quite different from _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_), but I do like the music that is playing here! It's relaxing and I can see myself doing this to well... relax, haha. (I'm looking forward to learning how exactly to do this, though; because what's with the arrows and stuff? I'm guessing it's not just "push A button and hope for the best"?)






And the same for woodcutting. Seems a bit more complicated than simply "push A button three times". And the little sound/cry/whateveryouwanttocallit the character makes while cutting the Great Oak Tree made me laugh.


----------



## JCnator

Being good on both Woodcutter and Miner is also finding its weak spot and continually hitting the tree/stone. Some of them even changes its soft spot from time to time.

Here comes three more videos! One involves Blacksmith, one for Carpenter and another for Tailor. They share the same type of mini-game. The greater the quality of your product is, the better its stats will be. I think that the clear time and the experience on making said product influences on its quality.


----------



## radical6

I WANT THIS GAME WHY DOES EUROPE GET THE COOL GAMES EARLIER THAN NA. OK FIRST IT WAS BRAVELY DEFAULT THEN THIS OK I KNOW NA GETS SOME GAMES EARLIER TOO BUT THEYRE LOSER UGLY BORING GAMES SO WHO CARES


----------



## Emily

justice said:


> I WANT THIS GAME WHY DOES EUROPE GET THE COOL GAMES EARLIER THAN NA. OK FIRST IT WAS BRAVELY DEFAULT THEN THIS OK I KNOW NA GETS SOME GAMES EARLIER TOO BUT THEYRE LOSER UGLY BORING GAMES SO WHO CARES



You always get harvest moon and animal crossing games months before us usually, new leaf being the exception of 5 days :c

Preordered fantasy life last week the hype is truly on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oath2order

Emily said:


> You always get harvest moon and animal crossing games months before us usually, new leaf being the exception of 5 days :c
> 
> Preordered fantasy life last week the hype is truly on!!!!!!!!!!!



That's nice.

justice has a point


----------



## KarlaKGB

justice said:


> I WANT THIS GAME WHY DOES EUROPE GET THE COOL GAMES EARLIER THAN NA. OK FIRST IT WAS BRAVELY DEFAULT THEN THIS OK I KNOW NA GETS SOME GAMES EARLIER TOO BUT THEYRE LOSER UGLY BORING GAMES SO WHO CARES



dude u gamburgers got disney magical world first, we still havent got it yet


----------



## Libra

Another video.


----------



## radical6

KarlaKGB said:


> dude u gamburgers got disney magical world first, we still havent got it yet



but disney magical world sucks
ok id rather get the good games like this and bravely default early rather than getting some disney magical world game can we switch release dates for the region ok thanks


----------



## oath2order

Yes lets switch plz


----------



## Libra

Spoiler: Magician and miner clips


















Spoiler: More footage


----------



## Libra

Spoiler: Mercenary and hunter clips


----------



## Melyora

Owh gosh I want this game O_O Butbutbut I know I shouldn't... Still have Harvest Moon to play, but this is just sooo adorable <3

I am going into town this afternoon... So many game shops to pass by~ And I live in The Netherlands, so it is in the shops starting today >_<


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Still one more month to wait for me ;A;
I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Melyora

I _DID_ walk into the gameshop, but it wasn't on the boards yet, probably only online.

So I am safe for now


----------



## Libra




----------



## Melyora

Yup, I'm driving myself crazy by checking back here <_<


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gonna see if I can preorder the digital code


----------



## Libra

Something I keep forgetting to ask; can you take pictures in this game (like you can do in e.g. _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_)?

Another very short trailer, but it does give a few images of the house customization:


----------



## Emily

Cant wait for it to come tomorrow!!!


----------



## JCnator

Fellow Europeans, the downloadable version of Fantasy Life is 6,856 blocks (857 MB), which will take up nearly half of a 2GB SD Card. I'll add that information to my first post of the thread.

Source: Nintendo Everything


----------



## Libra

Spoiler: An hour of Fantasy Life footage


----------



## Amissapanda

Libra said:


> Something I keep forgetting to ask; can you take pictures in this game (like you can do in e.g. _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_)?



This is something I'm immensely curious about, as well. I'd LOVE to liveblog it on tumblr or something similar. It would be amazing if they let you take still screens like they do in AC.

Does anyone know if this is possible yet?


----------



## Libra

Amissapanda said:


> This is something I'm immensely curious about, as well. I'd LOVE to liveblog it on tumblr or something similar. It would be amazing if they let you take still screens like they do in AC.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is possible yet?



I'll be able to tell later (I should receive the game in a few hours) but I'm having doubts it's possible. I've been reading some reviews and what people were saying on other forums and I've never seen any mention of it.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> I'll be able to tell later (I should receive the game in a few hours) but I'm having doubts it's possible. I've been reading some reviews and what people were saying on other forums and I've never seen any mention of it.



Correction; it seems you CAN take pictures in-game. I received the game but I don't have the time to begin playing now, but I did look through the little guide that came with it. From what I understand you need to talk to someone at the Guild Office to activate the option to take pictures and they're then saved on your SD card. So that's good news!


----------



## Libra

Going to play the game now!


----------



## Melyora

Libra said:


> Going to play the game now!



Owhhhh so jealous! O_O Which Life are you going to take first?


----------



## windfall

Libra said:


> Going to play the game now!



Post anything interesting :O
I really want to hear about it! 
Gotta wait a month till it comes to NA :/


----------



## Libra

Oh, wow, the character customization in this game is AMAZING! They're so much you can change (eye color, eyes - with eyelashes or without -, hair style, hair color, ears, mouth, ...) and there's a few things you can even customize further (like place the eyes closer together or more apart from each other).

You have also six different voices, though I didn't hear that much of a difference, to be honest. But it's nice to have a choice! There are so many possibilities that it is quite difficult to decide (seriously; I didn't count, but you have over a dozen colors, hair styles, eyes, mouths and what not!)! In any case, it's easy enough to create a character that does not look like someone else's!

It took me a while but I finally created a character I'm happy with (I chose Paladin), so now to start the story and actual game itself!

A few things I wanted to add:

1) There was a warning about the game creating extra info on your SD card and if you erase said data, you loose all progress. Not sure if that's also the case for other games; it's the first time I've seen such a mention.

2) Before you even start the game (meaning before you even have a save file), you can already buy the DLC. You get the message saying you need to be level 50 and so on before you can play. The expansion is apparently only 2 blocks (is that possible? I thought it'd be more).

3) You have three save slots.

4) Your character's name can have only six letters (compared to eight in _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_) which isn't a lot but fortunately my name is only five characters long so I had no problems.

As soon as I figure out how to take pictures, I'll post one of my character!


----------



## Melyora

Nice to hear all this!  So many customizations, kyaaa, I am getting reaaaal tempted now. 

And my character name is 7 letters DX Same as my username here... Owh well, I just take the final 'a' of and I'll be satisfied. Had to do the same for Harvest Moon. 

Btw Libra, where in Europe are you from?


----------



## Amissapanda

Libra said:


> Correction; it seems you CAN take pictures in-game. I received the game but I don't have the time to begin playing now, but I did look through the little guide that came with it. From what I understand you need to talk to someone at the Guild Office to activate the option to take pictures and they're then saved on your SD card. So that's good news!



Woo hoo! Awesome! : ) Thanks a lot for the info. If possible, I'm even more excited for the game to come out in the USA now. (But that's a whole month away.)


----------



## BiggKitty

I also chose Paladin and have completed the first 2 parts of the story, got my Paladin licence, saved the apples in the orchard from the thieves, earned enough bliss points to enable me to have a larger pouch, so now need some items to fill it with.

Need to know when it is a good idea to chAnge to Magician, my next choice, should we do several quests before changing, or get all the licences as soon as possible and the first task under our belt of each trade.


----------



## windfall

Libra said:


> 2) Before you even start the game (meaning before you even have a save file), you can already buy the DLC. You get the message saying you need to be level 50 and so on before you can play. The expansion is apparently only 2 blocks (is that possible? I thought it'd be more).


Looks like the island is already loaded onto the game cartridge; you just need to pay for the "key" to unlock the content. I guess it's good so I don't need to get a new memory card lol


----------



## Libra

Melyora said:


> Btw Libra, where in Europe are you from?



The country of chocolates. Belgium!



BiggKitty said:


> I also chose Paladin and have completed the first 2 parts of the story, got my Paladin licence, saved the apples in the orchard from the thieves, earned enough bliss points to enable me to have a larger pouch, so now need some items to fill it with.



Haha, I just got to the point where I have to choose a Bliss Bonus (and you _have_ to choose it, you can't say "I will choose it later") and I'm not sure what to pick. I'm debating on either a larger pouch or the option to have a pet. For those interested, the Bliss Bonuses are:

Bigger Bag (100 items, think your inventory in AC:NL)
Bigger Storage (500 items, think the locker in AC:NL)
Have a pet (a cat or a dog, and if you want a bird or dragon, you need the DLC)
Horse Riding (be able to rent a horse so you can travel faster)
Shopping + (increase the assortment of items in the shops)
Hairdressing (able to change your hairstyle by talking to a specific NPC)
Happy Audio (listen to songs from the game in the Theatre in your room (don't ask me what they mean exactly; I haven't figured that out yet))

From what I understand, when you advance to the next Bliss level, you can choose another Bonus, but I honestly have no idea how quickly that'll happen (I'm guessing that at the beginning, it should go fairly quickly, though).



BiggKitty said:


> Need to know when it is a good idea to chAnge to Magician, my next choice, should we do several quests before changing, or get all the licences as soon as possible and the first task under our belt of each trade.



Well, I've read that it's not a good idea to try and get all the licenses at once or as soon as possible, because it messes with your stats, but I don't know the exact details.

Did you use the 2 points you have? I'm not sure yet who I want to do with them, still thinking about it (that's cool, though, we have the time!).



windfall said:


> Looks like the island is already loaded onto the game cartridge; you just need to pay for the "key" to unlock the content. I guess it's good so I don't need to get a new memory card lol



Ah yeah, you're right, that makes sense, actually.

Haven't found yet how to take pictures, though.

Oh, and it seems you can kinda "teleport" in this game, though I'm not sure if you can also do so if you're outside of town (need to test that; I'm pretty sure it won't let you do it if you're carrying a loot box). Basically you have a map and you can click on it to immediately return to your home or your Guild Master's house.

In your home you have a bed that allows you to save. It also allows you to sleep (i.e. wake up the next day) or rest (i.e. wake up during the evening). There are also a few save crystals in the town (I think I've seen four of those so far) but I haven't really been outside of the town yet so not sure how many more there are.


----------



## oath2order

Are there random generated quests


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> For those interested, the Bliss Bonuses are:
> 
> Bigger Bag (100 items, think your inventory in AC:NL)



Actually, my comparison isn't entirely accurate. You have a pouch which can hold eight items and which can be immediately (or very quickly, anyway) accessed via the touch screen. So it's something like a quick inventory, if you will.

And then there's the bag which can hold 100 items (yeah, I decided to choose the Bigger Bag Bliss Bonus) and which is accessed via the Menu and then you click on Items.

And you can upgrade the Bigger Bag to the Even Bigger Bag (I'm not kidding) and then you can hold 200 items. From what I'm seeing, I need 50 Bliss for my next bonus.

A few other things:

The keyboard is alphabetical rather than QWERTY or AZERTY, so basically it's ABCDEFGH and so on.

There are many NPC's you can talk to. When you approach them, their name appears above their head. Sometimes you can also press X and you get some info about who they are.

When you finish the first day, the main story is hinted at and then the intro begins (which you can skip, if you want). It's pretty cool to watch even if you've already seen it because it really does give you the impression of a new Life you're beginning.

When you exit the Menu it seems like your character is putting away something, similar to AC:NL.

On the touch screen is a map of where you are and what's cool is that when you have to do something ("Go talk to X"), a red arrow appears indicating where you need to go.

What you're supposed to do appears in a banner above the touch screen.

Nothing is accessible yet at the Guild Office, so I'm not sure what level you're supposed to be before you can go on-line with other people. Which is fine, but I want to be able to take pictures!


----------



## Libra

Ta da!

View attachment 69574

Yeah, I found how to take pictures in this game. Woohoo!

It's quite easy, actually. It's one of the requests you have to fulfill for Flutter. You have to go to the Guild Office and everything is explained then. Which means I can go on-line now if I want to!

To take a picture you press Start and the picture is then saved on your SD card. There's also a text message system that's similar to the Best Friends function in AC:NL. If you're both on-line, then you can send each other messages.

There are also four "animations" (you could compare it a little to Dr Shrunk in AC:NL) you can do if you hold the D-pad. In the picture below my character is sitting down because that's what assigned to "down" on the D-pad. There are others you can choose from, so you can assign those and use them in-game. I'm guessing that's quite useful when playing on-line. Rather than typing "Follow me" or something, you just have your character wave "Come here!"

View attachment 69575

And that's all for today. More later this weekend!


----------



## BiggKitty

If you talk to a character with 3 dots Over their head, they will give you a task to complete for dosh which is the currency and other useful items, you can have up to 30 tasks on the go at any one time, the character then will have a little pendant showing over their head so you can find that character again, and you can always remind yourself what tasks you have to do from "other quests" on the menu.

I have been outside of town onto the grassy plains, there you can pick up plants and insects to sell, viscious bees to fight, also caterpillars and other random nasties including bandits. There is a paladin on guard at the beginning of the plains who says he will guide you home when you are ready to leave, but you are teleported back to a chosen location in town. Just prior to the paladin is a blue crystal save point. I have been using it to save very frequently
As so far have been killed rather a lot while experimenting with my piddly little sword.


----------



## FancyThat

This game sounds so cool, really glad I brought it . I haven't started playing it yet but I plan on setting aside time next week to really get into it.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> If you talk to a character with a ? Over their head, they will give you a task to complete



Is there a time limit on the quests? Like "complete this within 24 hours" or so? I haven't seen any mention of it, but I have two quests I've accepted but haven't completed yet.

Why and where the heck am I supposed to find a Big Egg?

And why did I accept a cat's request for fish! Five fish, to be precise!


----------



## oath2order

So...randomly generated like are there endless quests


----------



## Peoki

@Libra Wow, thank you for sharing so much information while playing! It kills me that NA still has another month to go, but I suppose it works out because university is killer and I haven't had time to touch my 3DS aside from emptying out my streetpass.

Speaking of that, are there any streetpass features in the game? You also mentioned the keyboard and friend notifications earlier, is there free-chat during multiplayer?

Another thing I'm wondering is the item distribution in multiplayer. I was under the assumption that each player would get their own set of drops; however, upon watching Nintendo's recent twitch footage, it sounds like the drops are shared?


----------



## Libra

Apparently the birds are available as soon as you unlock the option to have a pet (if you have the DLC and when you get to the town where pets are sold, that is). So you don't have to wait until level 50 or complete the main story first. Dragons, however, are only available on Origin Island, it seems.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Getting this game today! Im thinking that I will become a miner at first to get the miner skill then a blacksmith then a paladin or something like that because I read (or it might have been watching Lin and Ko) that you keep the skills when you transfer a character over to a new class

I will hopefully get the DLC pretty soon too (I'm so happy I recently had my birthday so I can afford all this stuff lol)


----------



## BiggKitty

U





Libra said:


> Is there a time limit on the quests? Like "complete this within 24 hours" or so? I haven't seen any mention of it, but I have two quests I've accepted but haven't completed yet.
> 
> Why and where the heck am I supposed to find a Big Egg?
> 
> And why did I accept a cat's request for fish! Five fish, to be precise!



I don't think there is a time limit on doing these character quests. You can accept up to 30 and then need to eject one before taking any further ones. They all sound pretty hard (read impossible) to complete at the moment.


----------



## Libra

In case anyone is curious, here are my character's stats:


Spoiler: Under a spoiler because this is is a bit long



General Stats
Life = Paladin
Rank = Fledgling
Level = 2
EXP = 68
EXP to level up = 62
Dosh = 800
Bliss = 50
Stars = 100
Time Played = 02:10

Combat Stats
HP = 44/44
SP = 100/100
Attack = 16
Defence = 19
Magic Attack = 10
Magic Defence = 5

Life Stats
Mining = 11
Woodcutting = 11
Fishing = 10
Smithing = 12
Sewing = 10
Carpentry = 12
Cooking = 10
Alchemy = 10

Basic Stats
Strength = 5
Vitality = 7
Intelligence = 5
Focus = 5
Dexterity = 5
Luck = 5
Points Remaining = 2

Gear
Weapons = Squire's Sword
Shield = N/A
Head = N/A
Body = Paladin's Breastplate
Legs = Paladin Leg Guards
Hands = Paladin's Gauntlets
Feet = Paladin's Boots
Other = N/A

Tools
Pickaxe = N/A
Axe = N/A
Rod = N/A
Hammer = N/A
Needle = N/A
Saw = N/A
Frying Pan = N/A 
Flask = N/A

Skills
Dashing = level 1
Sneaking = level 1
Dagger Skill = level 1
Longsword Skill = level 1
Shield Skill = level 1

Licences
Paladin
Current Rank = Fledgling
Life Bonus = Max HP +10 / Vitality +2
Stars = 100
To Next Rank = 200 Stars


It's a quite long list but I thought it'd might be interesting. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask!  I know someone asked about StreetPass but I haven't activated that yet. I plan on doing so later and hopefully I'll be able to answer your questions. I'm sure BigKitty will be more than happy to help as well. 

Oh, and it seems there's a total of 22 Bliss Bonuses.



BiggKitty said:


> I don't think there is a time limit on doing these character quests. You can accept up to 30 and then need to eject one before taking any further ones. They all sound pretty hard (read impossible) to complete at the moment.



Have you already completed any character quests? I'm going to search for the Big Egg again. Thing is there are quests which are locked unless you change your Life. I accepted a cat's request (because I can't say "No", haha) but I need to be an Angler to catch fish, so as a Paladin, that's not really possible at the moment.


----------



## Libra

I'm currently exploring the city (Castele is HUGE!) and talking to all the characters. Many are nameless characters (well, they have names such as "Kind old lady" or "Young boy") but there are also NPC's that have real names.

I'm also picking up everything I find (I have a lot of Dandelion Puffs so far, even though I have no idea what you can do with those). I've found that you can sell some stuff, but not a lot yet (you can't sell the stuff you pick up, except if it's something a monster drops apparently, like some kind of tail). I also found the Big Egg I mentioned in my earlier post and I'm curious whether it'll be in the same place in BiggKitty's game. Things seems to respawn if you leave the area and come back, but I haven't really experimented with it yet, so I'm not sure if there's also a time limit or something.

I've accepted a few quests as well (given that I was talking to the NPC's and they asked me and - like I said - I can't say "No", haha) but so far I have only completed Gramps' (which was the Big Egg). I haven't progressed in the main story yet. The banner says "Explore Reveria freely" and that's what I'm doing. To continue with the main story I know I need to talk to Flutter, but eh, saving the world can wait. 

It's actually very easy to get distracted in this game. There's so much to see and do! And this is only one city! I mentioned this to BiggKitty and like I told her; I want to take this game slow because I don't want to burn myself out. There's a part of me that wants to run in all directions, go talk to everyone and do stuff, but rushing through this game would be a bad idea (though you can play it how you want, of course).


----------



## Libra

Spoiler: Stats update



3 hours 30 minutes into the game and only listing the ones that have changed compared to my previous post

General Stats
Level = 3
EXP = 189
EXP to level up = 56
Dosh = 1333

Combat Stats
HP = 48/48

Basic Stats
Points Remaining = 4 (for each level up you get 2 points (and I believe it's 3 every ten levels) you can assign to Strength and so on)


----------



## Libra

I unlocked another Bliss Bonus and got the Even Bigger Bag (which can hold 200 items). I thought it'd be a good choice because I can just carry around everything I find then.  Something to note is that most items stack; though it seems some don't. I have two Luck Charms and they don't stack, but all the rest does. No idea what the reason is for that. After the Even Bigger Bag you can get the Amazing Bag which can hold up to 300 items.

Some more info:

EXP = allows you to level up your character, you get EXP when defeating enemies
Bliss = allows you to get Bliss Bonuses (which I listed in an earlier post), you get those by doing quests for Flutter (example: go visit the Guild Office)
Stars = allows you to advance ranks in your Life, you get those by doing challenges (example: defeat 1 Catterpillo in the East Grassy Plains)
Dosh = the in-game currency, you get Dosh when you sell things, complete a quest and sometimes also when you defeat an enemy

When you defeat an enemy, you get some EXP (which - for me - seems to range between 3 and 7) and sometimes a few items as well. This can be one or more of the following (so if you're lucky, you can get all three, and if you're not, well, then you get nothing ):

An item, such as Mutton or Sheep Fleece
Some Dosh (like 5 Dosh or so)
Some HP (not sure how many, but it's always welcome!)

You pick up the items by pressing A (which - it seems - if you're holding your sword you only can do if you've defeated an enemy; if you try picking up e.g. a flower, you'll be swinging your sword instead) and the Dosh and HP you pick up by "running through" them. I'm not sure if they stay if you choose not to pick them up immediately; I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Really liking this game so far! Often with these kinds of games I feel really limited at the start but this is completely different. The areas I have unlocked are huge so I can still wonder around as I please. I'm enjoying mining a lot so far it's fun to explore the caves and complete the quests!


----------



## Emily

Love this game so far I originally chose Paladin but after 8 hours gameplay I switched to Miner... Saved up 20.000 dosh already 

Anyone wanna play together??


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> EXP = allows you to level up your character, you get EXP when defeating enemies



Extra info; you also get EXP when completing a quest!



Emily said:


> Saved up 20.000 dosh already



Tell me your secret! I only have 2.333 Dosh so far, LOL. I'm currently 5 hours and 23 minutes into the game. I'm a Paladin but I'm thinking of switching to Hunter so I can attack from a distance. I keep dieing at the entrance to the whatsitcalledagain cave. (*)

I'd love to play on-line but I want my character to be a bit stronger so I'm actually useful, haha.

I'm actually proud of myself; I've managed to complete three quests and I've scored two bounties so far! Yay! 

[EDIT]
(*) Hahahahaha, oops. I was trying to get into the wrong cave, LOL. *facepalm* But I found the right one now!


----------



## Libra

Peoki said:


> Another thing I'm wondering is the item distribution in multiplayer. I was under the assumption that each player would get their own set of drops; however, upon watching Nintendo's recent twitch footage, it sounds like the drops are shared?



I *think* that might be the case if you fight a more powerful monster (I'm not sure if "Boss" is the correct word). I believe the last person to hit the monster (and thus defeat it) gets the EXP which is higher than you normally would receive (given that the monster is more powerful). So if you play with someone else, it's a good idea to agree on who gets what; i.e. you get the EXP and I get the bounty (the box you have to carry to a Bounty Clerk) or vice versa.

For normal monsters, I'm assuming it's the same as fighting together with a NPC; you both get EXP when the monster is defeated. But given that you're the only active player, only you pick up the items. I'm guessing that in multi-player you each get the items on your own screen and then pick them up or something.

We're going to have to do some tests to confirm all this, though.

And I'll try to answer your other questions about StreetPass later.


----------



## Emily

Libra said:


> Extra info; you also get EXP when completing a quest!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me your secret! I only have 2.333 Dosh so far, LOL. I'm currently 5 hours and 23 minutes into the game. I'm a Paladin but I'm thinking of switching to Hunter so I can attack from a distance. I keep dieing at the entrance to the whatsitcalledagain cave. (*)
> 
> I'd love to play on-line but I want my character to be a bit stronger so I'm actually useful, haha.
> 
> I'm actually proud of myself; I've managed to complete three quests and I've scored two bounties so far! Yay!
> 
> [EDIT]
> (*) Hahahahaha, oops. I was trying to get into the wrong cave, LOL. *facepalm* But I found the right one now!



Well I've tried to slowly do most quests and I haven't really had a need to spend my dosh other than for basics. I've also sold most things I've collected like the flowers and beehives and items you get after beating monsters which is mainly what has made me get money fast - especially the monster drops. It also helps to get dosh when doing grinding as it can mount up quickly.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Got my blacksmith level upto adept but I could still do with some extra training! If anyone wants anything made let me know


----------



## BiggKitty

I've been hoarding my items so far not selling them. Used to think Nook's house prices were bad, Pam's are no better, so better start selling some items to get some money. I now have 10 points to allocate but keep changing my mind what to use them on so have been hanging onto them.
I have just completed the second part of the story and trying to decide whether to start a new life yet.

I bought a pet with bliss points, how do I get him out of my room and to travel round with me? or is he just a house pet?

took me ages to find the Western grassy plains and even now don't really know where they are or how to get back there again. There was a very useful plantation there with lots items to pick up, but also some nasty radishy things, just as bad or even worse than the carroty ones that attack.


----------



## Libra

I got enough points for another Bliss Bonus so I tested (meaning I quit without saving) the Horse Riding one. You can rent a horse for 50 Dosh but if you dismount it, it immediately runs back to the stables. You can also get attacked when riding a horse and when that happens the horse throws you off and runs back to the stables. It's helpful to move a bit quicker than running and to save SP, but honestly, I don't think it's worth it at this point. But apparently you can get to a point where you actually own a horse (rather than rent it) and then it'll stay with you when you dismount it.



BiggKitty said:


> I now have 10 points to allocate but keep changing my mind what to use them on so have been hanging onto them.



I know how you feel. For me it's also a matter of deciding which Life I want to specialize in because the points you allocate have different results.

From what I've been reading, you would want to mainly use your points on:

Strength and Vitality as a Paladin/Mercenary.
Dexterity and Strength as a Hunter.
Intelligence and Focus as a Magician.

But I know that you can change at some point in time (not sure when, though) how you have allocated your points (for a price, but again, not sure what it is), so it's not exactly permanent.



BiggKitty said:


> I bought a pet with bliss points, how do I get him out of my room and to travel round with me? or is he just a house pet?



Well, I'm not sure, but maybe there's something you can do via Menu and then Status? It should show who's in your party so maybe there's an option to add your pet? I know they can follow you and go with you on quests and such, so I'm guessing it's done via the Menu option. (Unfortunately I can't check because I got the letter that throws you into the next chapter.)



BiggKitty said:


> took me ages to find the Western grassy plains and even now don't really know where they are or how to get back there again. There was a very useful plantation there with lots items to pick up, but also some nasty radishy things, just as bad or even worse than the carroty ones that attack.



Oh, yes, same here. It took me forever to find the Western Grassy Plains. The map isn't very helpful with such locations. I kept thinking "western = I have to go to the west to get there". Except it's more something of a "I have to go south first, then go east and then go west". And try not to get killed by the bandits; it took me a while before I could pass them (and I didn't defeat any of them; I just ran away from them as quickly as I could, haha).


----------



## LyraVale

Ya, I'm jealous of you guys. XD Doesn't NA usually get games before Europe? ugh. lol 

I'm debating hanging out on this thread and getting too hyped, like what happened with Tomodachi Life, then getting disappointed with the actual game not living up to everyone's excitement....

On the other hand, this game looks similar enough to ACNL and Disney Magical, both of which I LOVE....but even more complicated with the RPG aspect...so I think I should get excited about it.


----------



## BiggKitty

LyraVale said:


> Ya, I'm jealous of you guys. XD Doesn't NA usually get games before Europe? ugh. lol
> 
> I'm debating hanging out on this thread and getting too hyped, like what happened with Tomodachi Life, then getting disappointed with the actual game not living up to everyone's excitement....
> 
> On the other hand, this game looks similar enough to ACNL and Disney Magical, both of which I LOVE....but even more complicated with the RPG aspect...so I think I should get excited about it.



You have permission to get hyped. I found Tomodachi Life boring as it was doing the same thing over and over. Well, one thing I AM doing in this game over and over is getting killed by one or other of the nasties in the grassy plains, but there is so much to do and see, even without the RPG element, I can't see myself getting bored with this game for a long time.

I also find the map pretty useless, and am still getting lost on a regular basis, especially on this Grassy Plains when I am running for my life from things that would do me harm. In the morning I am going to choose a new life, maybe blacksmith and forge myself some decent gear. I think I will allocate my points to help me when fighting, as it seems a large portion of the game is dedicated to eliminating things trying to kill me.


----------



## JCnator

Yesterday evening, I received a v1.6 patch for my Japanese version of Fantasy Life, which was released in September 24th 2014. If someone who can easily read the Japanese source page, I'd be grateful to know what is actually written. Perhaps this update data enable my online features to communicate with players from every single corner of the world? It doesn't hurt for me to try online play with oversea owners of Fantasy Life and see what happens.


----------



## windfall

NA club Nintendo members can do the intend to buy survey for 10 coins on club Nintendo 

https://club.nintendo.com/coins.do


----------



## LyraVale

BiggKitty said:


> You have permission to get hyped. I found Tomodachi Life boring as it was doing the same thing over and over. Well, one thing I AM doing in this game over and over is getting killed by one or other of the nasties in the grassy plains, but there is so much to do and see, even without the RPG element, I can't see myself getting bored with this game for a long time.
> 
> I also find the map pretty useless, and am still getting lost on a regular basis, especially on this Grassy Plains when I am running for my life from things that would do me harm. In the morning I am going to choose a new life, maybe blacksmith and forge myself some decent gear. I think I will allocate my points to help me when fighting, as it seems a large portion of the game is dedicated to eliminating things trying to kill me.



Yikes, sounds scary! Runnnnn! lol 
Ya, I'm gonna go ahead and get excited about it, because that's more fun...and anyway, nothing can be as disappointing as TL. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> NA club Nintendo members can do the intend to buy survey for 10 coins on club Nintendo
> 
> https://club.nintendo.com/coins.do



Oooh, awesome...every bit helps.


----------



## Libra

I'm going to play some more later today. I kinda got thrown into the next chapter so I'll try and complete that first, before figuring out whether to change my Life or not. 

Also, forgot to mention this for those interested; this game has a day/night cycle and it's pretty cool; you're playing and it gets dark and then it gets light again. I haven't really figured out how quickly it moves compared to real-time, though, but it's definitely quicker (and different) from AC:NL.


----------



## oath2order

Libra said:


> I'm going to play some more later today. I kinda got thrown into the next chapter so I'll try and complete that first, before figuring out whether to change my Life or not.
> 
> Also, forgot to mention this for those interested; this game has a day/night cycle and it's pretty cool; you're playing and it gets dark and then it gets light again. I haven't really figured out how quickly it moves compared to real-time, though, but it's definitely quicker (and different) from AC:NL.



Is it a nice progression from day to night and then day again? Like is it a gradual change or BAM it's dark


----------



## Libra

oath2order said:


> Is it a nice progression from day to night and then day again? Like is it a gradual change or BAM it's dark



It's gradual. There's actually a little banner thingy (for lack of a better word) with either a moon or sun on it, to give you an indication of what the time is. I'll try to pay attention to see how much real-time one day in-game takes.

Also; this game is amazing with all the details it has. Like when clouds are passing by, there are shadows moving on the ground! It may sound silly but that really made me smile! However, you can't look up at the sky like you can in AC:NL (or if you can, I haven't found yet how to do so).


----------



## Ponyu

Got the game on Friday, just started playing today. I really like it so far, though it does feel a little overwhelming - the game encourages you to explore at your own pace, but for some reason, I feel pressured and obliged to fulfill all quests as quickly and efficiently as possible. That's the perfectionist in me, I guess! 

Watching gameplay videos, I always thought the graphics looked a little bland, but I'm really pleased with them now. The music is super cute - as I was entering the Eastern plains for the first time (sorry if the name is not right, I'm playing in German), the atmosphere really got me and my heart suddenly beat a bit faster - quite like when I first entered Hyrule field in Ocarina of Time. That's saying something <3

I already feel behind though, I imagine it's difficult in multiplayer if the players are at very different levels, so I'm trying to catch up with my European friends asap.


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> I'm debating hanging out on this thread and getting too hyped, like what happened with Tomodachi Life, then getting disappointed with the actual game not living up to everyone's excitement....



I've only played TL's demo, but I don't think you need to worry about getting disappointed with this game.  It's really how YOU want to play it and there's a LOT to see and do that you won't get bored anytime soon. You can really play at your own pace. There's a main story, yes, but you advance by talking to Flutter. Between chapters it's a "Explore Reveria freely", so when you're ready to continue, then you just go talk to Flutter. And even if you're doing a chapter, you still have the freedom to do what you want. The only thing you can't do then is talk to Flutter to check how many Bliss Points you have because Flutter isn't inside your room, but that's pretty much it! 



LyraVale said:


> On the other hand, this game looks similar enough to ACNL and Disney Magical, both of which I LOVE....but even more complicated with the RPG aspect...so I think I should get excited about it.



I think it's more similar to DMW than AC:NL. I know this game keeps getting compared to AC:NL, but the only thing they have in common is the fact that you can customize your room (and from what BiggKitty has told me, that's _one_ room and not several ones like in AC:NL) and that you can dress up your character how you want and change their hair style and color. From what I've read, it can more be compared to Rune Factory, but I've never played RF so I can't say how similar or different they are. 



BiggKitty said:


> Well, one thing I AM doing in this game over and over is getting killed by one or other of the nasties in the grassy plains, but there is so much to do and see, even without the RPG element, I can't see myself getting bored with this game for a long time.



Agreed. Like I told BiggKitty; I want to run in all directions, talk to everyone and _do_ stuff, you know? 



Ponyu said:


> I really like it so far, though it does feel a little overwhelming - the game encourages you to explore at your own pace, but for some reason, I feel pressured and obliged to fulfill all quests as quickly and efficiently as possible. That's the perfectionist in me, I guess!



I know the feeling! I keep telling myself to take this slow but there's so much to do and see that I tend to get a bit hyper about it, haha.



Ponyu said:


> Watching gameplay videos, I always thought the graphics looked a little bland, but I'm really pleased with them now.



I thought the same thing and I was debating on whether or not to get the game precisely because of that reason. But I'm so glad I bought it; the game is absolutely beautiful and the details are amazing! I'm very happy with it. 



Ponyu said:


> I already feel behind though, I imagine it's difficult in multiplayer if the players are at very different levels, so I'm trying to catch up with my European friends asap.



Yeah, that's kinda the thing about this game; given that you play how you want to, we're all going to end up with different results. I'm thinking that for levels we'll be more or less the same (well, depending on how much we play; I work full time so next week I'm not going to have a lot of time to play ), but our skills and what not, might be different. I'm currently level 7 but since I haven't used my points yet, my stats are still the same, so I'm sure I would be pretty useless in multi-player, haha.


----------



## BiggKitty

Ok, I am now pulling my hair out, I changed my life to become a blacksmith so I could create some new gear for fighting.
I have unequipped my sword and shield, I have been given a basic hammer, but I cannot for the life of me equip the wretched thing. I think I have done so and then press A which should make the hammer appear in my hand, but NO, it is nowhere to be seen.

As far as I know, I go to gear, choose the hammer and press A for select, press Y to equip and then press B to leave, why don't I have the hammer at the end of it?  

Anyone with any answers Pls let me know


----------



## Melyora

Alright, nevermind,I am getting this game >_< I love RPGs and I adore ACNL and Harvest Moon, this game sounds perfect to me.

And Libra, I'm from the Netherlands, so we live relatively closeby =D Once I get the game, maybe we can play together sometime!


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> As far as I know, I go to gear, choose the hammer and press A for select, press Y to equip and then press B to leave, why don't I have the hammer at the end of it?



Have you tried pressing Y first and then A? If that doesn't help, then I'm not sure what else to tell you, sorry. 



Melyora said:


> And Libra, I'm from the Netherlands, so we live relatively closeby =D Once I get the game, maybe we can play together sometime!



Hallo, Nederland! 



Libra said:


> I'll try to pay attention to see how much real-time one day in-game takes.



Okay, I've observed this and I would love for someone to confirm this, but it seems that the cycle is about 30 minutes day-time and 30 minutes night-time. Which... doesn't seem like a lot, is it? I'd thought it be at least one hour for each cycle, but it seems to be only 30 minutes.



Peoki said:


> Speaking of that, are there any streetpass features in the game?



Okay, here is what I can tell you:

If you enable StreetPass you can share your character data with other players through StreetPass. The characters of the players you encounter will then appear in your world. They will only appear in and around Castele. If you talk to them enough, your friendship level will increase and they may give you a present. Your character may also appear in other players' worlds. By checking your own profile, you can set a message and a gift to be sent to other players via StreetPass.



Peoki said:


> You also mentioned the keyboard and friend notifications earlier, is there free-chat during multiplayer?



From what I'm seeing and understanding from the explanation in this game; yes, you can. An icon "Chat" appears on your screen when you're in multi-player. You can also use four pre-set messages. And you also have the option to travel to your friend's location, which is quite useful!

Then there's also the Link part of this game. Here is what I can tell about that:


You use it to activate the Snapshots function. This allows you to take a picture by pressing Start. You can activate this during the first chapter, so unfortunately, you can't take any pictures when you're creating your character.

There's also the Link Mode, which makes an icon appear on your screen that kinda looks like a radio with an antennae thingy. You can use it to send greetings to friends who are also on-line as well as share each other's in-game notifications.

Messages can be sent in the following ways:


Select "To Everyone" to message all your friends

Select "Friends" to send an individual message

Turn "Notifications Settings" on to send notifications to your friends about things that happen in the game. You can respond to your friends' notifications with the "Applaud" option.

That's all I can tell about StreetPass and Link Mode. It hope this helps at least a little!


----------



## Libra

Huh, I just found a Secret Treasure Chest. I was a bit further than where Florentina's house is (where you can change your hairstyle) and suddenly a red question mark appeared above my character. I took another step and the question mark disappeared. So I went back, saw the question mark again and pressed A and a message appeared saying "You found a Secret Treasure Chest!" I opened the chest and inside was a Life Cure (always nice to have!). It seems this game has quite a few surprises we have yet to discover!


----------



## dollydaydream

I was worried the game would be a little boring, but I'm really impressed so far! It's not repetitive because you can 'change your life', so it's not just one of those games where you do the same thing over and over again. I've got two licenses, magician (adept) and angler (fledgling), I'm up to Port Puerto  I'm a bit confused about the link feature though, it seems like you can only play with people in your 3DS friend list, sort of like ACNL, should be more interesting once more places get the game


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> Ok, I am now pulling my hair out, I changed my life to become a blacksmith so I could create some new gear for fighting.
> I have unequipped my sword and shield, I have been given a basic hammer, but I cannot for the life of me equip the wretched thing. I think I have done so and then press A which should make the hammer appear in my hand, but NO, it is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> As far as I know, I go to gear, choose the hammer and press A for select, press Y to equip and then press B to leave, why don't I have the hammer at the end of it?
> 
> Anyone with any answers Pls let me know



If it has a little E in the top left hand corner then you have it equipped, have you tried using the blacksmiths workshop yet? The hammer (or saw etc) isn't a visible object. If you know all that then um I'm not really sure what to do about that really.


----------



## BiggKitty

Well I had a break, came back, tried to equip again and this time went to the bench and I think the hammer only works once you are standing at the bench. I am supposed to be making a copper ingot,  supposed being the operative word, there are 3 different stages you have to complete at three different benches in a time limit, and disappointing to say I have yet to manage to make one, it is not as easy as it sounds


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> Well I had a break, came back, tried to equip again and this time went to the bench and I think the hammer only works once you are standing at the bench. I am supposed to be making a copper ingot,  supposed being the operative word, there are 3 different stages you have to complete at three different benches in a time limit, and disappointing to say I have yet to manage to make one, it is not as easy as it sounds



It gets a lot easier later on, I've failed a lot. When you progress through the skill levels it gets a lot easier and when you get to be a better blacksmith in general you get some moves to help you out so don't worry, it won't always be like this.


----------



## mags

I'm rubbish, I am struggling to remember where the different areas are, it is so huge! the map is pretty basic, does anyone know of a better one on line showing everything? I am loving it though.


----------



## Libra

I've said it before, but I'll say it again; the details in this game are amazing! I'm currently on Mt Snowpeak and it's beautiful (it's snowing <3)!



dollydaydream said:


> I'm up to Port Puerto  I'm a bit confused about the link feature though, it seems like you can only play with people in your 3DS friend list, sort of like ACNL, should be more interesting once more places get the game



Port Puerto isn't accessible yet for me; I'm currently doing the second chapter. As for the Link feature; yeah, only the people in your 3DS Friends List so we'll all have to begin registering each other's codes! 



BiggKitty said:


> Well I had a break, came back, tried to equip again and this time went to the bench and I think the hammer only works once you are standing at the bench. I am supposed to be making a copper ingot,  supposed being the operative word, there are 3 different stages you have to complete at three different benches in a time limit, and disappointing to say I have yet to manage to make one, it is not as easy as it sounds



I'm glad you managed to equip the hammer! I'm sure you'll get better at it soon; don't give up! 



mags said:


> I'm rubbish, I am struggling to remember where the different areas are, it is so huge! the map is pretty basic, does anyone know of a better one on line showing everything? I am loving it though.



Yeah, I agree. If there's one thing (and it may be the _only_ thing so far) I don't like about this game it's the map. The map on your bottom screen which shows the area you're in is awesome; you can go from point A to B without looking at your upper screen and without running into anything, since it shows where NPC's and monsters are.

The world map, however, isn't detailed enough. It gives you a general idea, but say that you want to go from Castele to the Elderwood, then you have no idea _how_ to get there. I was wandering around and all of a sudden I found myself at the entrance to the Elderwood, at which point I went "Right, I am supposed to defeat a creature here".

Haven't found a detailed map on-line yet, unfortunately. 

And because I'm curious; what level is everyone at at the moment?


----------



## mags

I'm on level 11


----------



## Emily

Anyone want to play together I'm an adept paladin level 15 or so and I've gotten to the Port Puerto part of the story (think I spelled that right) I also can mine but decided to go back to Paladin to improve fighting skills.


----------



## BiggKitty

Only a paltry level 6 close to level 7

I would be delighted if people would add my FC and let me know so I can make sure I add them in return


----------



## Emily

Out of curiousity is anyone gonna be getting the dlc for about ?7? I'm probably gonna get it once I complete the main story but I also read on Nintendo's website you have to get to level 50 - and that you can only play online with others who have the dlc.. It should be that if your with a person who doesn't have the dlc neither can access the content, the idea of the dlc is really annoying me.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Currently I'm level 19. Does anyone want to meet up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emily said:


> Out of curiousity is anyone gonna be getting the dlc for about ?7? I'm probably gonna get it once I complete the main story but I also read on Nintendo's website you have to get to level 50 - and that you can only play online with others who have the dlc.. It should be that if your with a person who doesn't have the dlc neither can access the content, the idea of the dlc is really annoying me.



I will probably get it when I complete the main story too


----------



## Libra

I am only a level 11 Adept Paladin; I feel like I'm nowhere compared to you guys.  I think it's clear leveling up as a Paladin isn't the quickest way there is.  And please excuse me while I try to stop laughing at having been challenged to defeat the Napdragon.

I wish the game was a bit clearer about the skills, though. As a Paladin I can do some kind of spinning attack that I have no idea what it's called. I can do some kind of Lightning attack and I've been told I can do the Luminaire attack now but I have NO idea _how_ to do this one. I know you can't do the Lightning one if you have equipped a shield, but I can't figure out how to do the Luminaire one. 



Emily said:


> Out of curiousity is anyone gonna be getting the dlc for about ?7?



I might get it, but I have a feeling it's going to be a while before I reach level 50, so... Though not all the DLC is locked until you reach level 50; you can already have a bird or dragon as a pet and features such as the character customization are also already available.

I'd love to get on-line with someone, but we're going to have to figure out when would be a good time. It's almost 10 PM here so I'm going to bed; I have to work tomorrow morning.  But if anyone else tries the multi-player, let us know how it goes!

Also, for those fighting "bigger" monsters and getting bounties; keep in mind that you can only have three bounties at the same time. You can leave a bounty somewhere and come back for it later, but if you have already three bounties and you get a fourth one, then the oldest one disappears.

And also; monsters will try to destroy your bounty so make sure you place it somewhere safe (or avoid fighting more than one monster at the same time because they tend to ignore you and go attack the bounty instead). I had two bounties today I wanted to come back for later and I put them behind a saving crystal; that seems to be the one area where no monsters appear and is thus "safe". There are several bounty clerks in the game, though, but it's a matter of remembering where they are. Which can be hard since the areas are so big...


----------



## NyaaChan

I started it only since the my pre order only arrived 1hour before I had to get to work and yesterday half of my time was also spend sleeping or working.

Does anyone has a Magician?


----------



## BiggKitty

I have been working as a blacksmith which has been useful as have now upgraded all my gear to bronze tools and leather armour, it all costs money naturally, so now need to go back to being a paladin to try to make some much needed dosh.

I love how we are all going to play the game differently


----------



## FancyThat

Can't wait to get into this it sounds so cool . I'll have free time next week and I'll probably play a magican, feel free to add me just let me know and I'll add you back . 

I'd have given it a go already tbh, very tempted but I'm a bit under the weather to be playing.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Playing through it slowly, not into console gaming these days


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> I've only played TL's demo, but I don't think you need to worry about getting disappointed with this game.  It's really how YOU want to play it and there's a LOT to see and do that you won't get bored anytime soon. You can really play at your own pace.



Sounds awesome. Reading all that you guys are writing is making me look forward to getting this game too. Can't wait!~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, if you guys wifi, can you please report back on the experience? I mean is it like ACNL where you just "hang out" or can you do battles, trading, and actual useful things together? I'm just curious, because for me it's much more fun to hang out if there's a goal to accomplish.


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> I have been working as a blacksmith which has been useful as have now upgraded all my gear to bronze tools and leather armour, it all costs money naturally, so now need to go back to being a paladin to try to make some much needed dosh.
> 
> I love how we are all going to play the game differently



Quick tip! Find something easy to make that dosent take much to make and make loads then sell them for a profit. I used iron daggers


----------



## BiggKitty

Uxie said:


> Quick tip! Find something easy to make that dosent take much to make and make loads then sell them for a profit. I used iron daggers



Thanks I will try that tip. I have briefly gone back to being a paladin and have noticed how much more proficient I am at fighting now I have upgraded all my gear, it definitely seems worthwhile being a blacksmith for a while early on in the game


----------



## dollydaydream

NyaaChan said:


> I started it only since the my pre order only arrived 1hour before I had to get to work and yesterday half of my time was also spend sleeping or working.
> 
> Does anyone has a Magician?



I'm level 21 on magician! 

And everybody needs to swap friend codes with me so we can all play together! ^^


----------



## BiggKitty

KarlaKGB said:


> Playing through it slowly, not into console gaming these days



I am also aiming on taking it slowly so I can enjoy the game and make it last as long as possible, but looking forward to giving up all my kinky leather gear and getting back into something metal to make me less vulnerable out on those grassy plains.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dollydaydream said:


> I'm level 21 on magician!
> 
> And everybody needs to swap friend codes with me so we can all play together! ^^



DS is recharging at the moment, but tomorrow will add everyone from Europe on this thread


----------



## Clara Oswald

dollydaydream said:


> I'm level 21 on magician!
> 
> And everybody needs to swap friend codes with me so we can all play together! ^^



Yeah we do


----------



## NyaaChan

BiggKitty said:


> Thanks I will try that tip. I have briefly gone back to being a paladin and have noticed how much more proficient I am at fighting now I have upgraded all my gear, it definitely seems worthwhile being a blacksmith for a while early on in the game



Will do, starting uni this week so I might take some time to settle down since the timetables are constantly changing :s. 
My gaming life is being consumed by AC:NL since I started playing it


----------



## JCnator

I've found out that the v1.6 patch disabled the ability of the LINK messaging system to add someone from my Japanese 3DS's Friend List whose their 3DS region isn't set to Japan. So, there is indeed a region-lock for that function. This has gotten me even more curious if I can still connect with European Fantasy Life players.

I added BiggKitty, dollydaydream, Uxie and NyaaChan to my Japanese 3DS Friend List. Tomorrow afternoon, I'd like to try connecting to you guys and see if I can enter to your world or host mine without being interrupted by some form of region-lock.


----------



## windfall

imgur album with DRAGONS  

I want a fairy dragon. 


Spoiler












edit: do we get to name our pets? 
edit2: if anyone wants to see all the pets: pics here


----------



## Ponyu

I would like to play with you guys, too! I'm only level 10 though, just changed from paladin to fishergirl. 
I'm astounded at how smoothly the job change goes since the game covers you with new job-related story bits and tasks as soon as you change. Everyone only seems to care mainly about fish now 
Will be changing to magician or alchemist soon, though.

Do any of you follow any strategy in this game? I was thinking about getting the licenses for all the jobs to cover all the basic skills first, but I feel this would take forever. So for now, I'm intending a loose "combat-gatherer-creator"-rhythm and just change whenever it feels right. But I do want to try everything out at some point. 

I also wonder how many story chapters there are, and how they change depending on the current job. Until now (being a paladin), I've had a lot of combat; surely there isn't so much fighting involved when you start as a cook, for example, is there?


----------



## Libra

windfall said:


> edit: do we get to name our pets?



Yes! But the dragons are only available on Origin Island, so you'll have to beat the main story first and be level 50. The birds, however, are available at the beginning if you have the DLC.


----------



## Melyora

I am going to buy the game today ^^ Probably going for an Archer or Magician. Most likely Archer, I already see some magicians =P I'll see what suits me most.


----------



## BiggKitty

windfall said:


> imgur album with DRAGONS
> 
> I want a fairy dragon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: do we get to name our pets?
> edit2: if anyone wants to see all the pets: pics here




I only have a meagre dog for now, but yes, did get to name him, and he follows me around everywhere, he can be a bit of a pain at times, as I found a sleeping giant carroty and thought I would surprise attack it while it was snoozing, but Foxy rushed up to him barking and woke him so surprise sneaky attack was thwarted.


----------



## Melyora

I am probably going for the black dog <3 and the pink/green/blue bird. I'll leave the other spot open for NPC to join my party =)

Just a few more minutes before I hop unto the bus and get my game!  I'll still have college in the afternoon though <_<


----------



## Melyora

Right, the first shop I stopped by... sold out. Already since the first days of release, and he expected the next batch in 1-2 days. The other shop had it in stock, so I got my copy! 
Also got Hyrule Warriors for my boyfriend ^_^


----------



## mags

I cant find 'Elderwood' I have been before but every time I go back I can only find 'Mount snowpeak' or 'Port Puerto' where am I going wrong?


----------



## WeiMoote

I've been wondering, too...

How's the game if you start off as a cook?


----------



## Melyora

From what I've heard, you'd still be able to finish the main story quests. My guess is that you indeed can, but you'll be behind in level compared to your combat/gather-Life friends who also gain experience from monsters and gathering.

My plan is to start with the 3 gather Lives (miner, angler and woodcutter) and then with my main combat Life (which is going to be Archer) to continue the story and quests, so I can keep getting materials to sell wherever I go.


----------



## mags

I found Elderwood, , it was in between the two port Puerto and Mt Snowpeak, kind of straight up head north

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> From what I've heard, you'd still be able to finish the main story quests. My guess is that you indeed can, but you'll be behind in level compared to your combat/gather-Life friends who also gain experience from monsters and gathering.
> 
> My plan is to start with the 3 gather Lives (miner, angler and woodcutter) and then with my main combat Life (which is going to be Archer) to continue the story and quests, so I can keep getting materials to sell wherever I go.


I have done the same three Melyora.


----------



## Melyora

mags said:


> I have done the same three Melyora.



Owh great!  Does it work out well for you? ^_^


----------



## Melyora

Aaaaaand my college is a bit delayed, so they will continue until they're done <_< I was already supposed to be busy with household chores, today without this extra time, I hope I can find time to play Fantasy Life today T_T


----------



## Libra

Okay, does anyone know where I can find Hugues (the scientist)? He's not in the Castle nor the Library and I have no idea where he could be. 

I figured I'd finally explore Port Puerto today and it's amazing! I haven't gotten very far yet, but I'm really loving this new area! 

By the way, I tested the Bliss Bonus where you can own your own horse and it's absolutely worthless. Seriously; spend your Bliss Points on something else. The horse will wait for you if you dismount it, yes, but it'll still run away when it gets attacked, so it's not that much different from when you rent a horse.

And fun fact; the game is out of stock on Amazon France. It'll be in stock again on October 3rd. I'm not sure if they had a small stock to begin with or if the game is more popular than they'd thought it'd be, but it kinda made me smile to see that. 



Ponyu said:


> Do any of you follow any strategy in this game?



Not really. I started as a Paladin because it seemed to be a good choice for a beginner (good balance between offense and defense), but that's pretty much it. There's so much to do that I have a hard time choosing. And I'm still not sure what I want to be as a "final" fighting class, so I haven't used my points yet. Needless to say that's hurting me while in battle, but hey, I've managed to get to level 11, so being stubborn and persistent helps, haha!



Melyora said:


> From what I've heard, you'd still be able to finish the main story quests. My guess is that you indeed can, but you'll be behind in level compared to your combat/gather-Life friends who also gain experience from monsters and gathering.



Yeah, from what I've read, as long as you place _some_ stats in combat, you should be fine. So just play the game how you want. 

We might want to try and trade in-game as well. I think there's a limit, though, on how many items you can trade; three or so? And I'm not sure either how exactly it all works, but I'd be more than happy to share whatever I have that can be useful for someone else!


----------



## mags

I just got my airship yay


----------



## LyraVale

Melyora said:


> Aaaaaand my college is a bit delayed, so they will continue until they're done <_< I was already supposed to be busy with household chores, today without this extra time, I hope I can find time to play Fantasy Life today T_T



Aw I love when I get into a new game, cuz it actually makes getting through annoying chores/work/etc easier if you have something to look forward to. It's like when you have a crush on someone in your class or at work...you actually look forward to going there. lol


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> Aw I love when I get into a new game, cuz it actually makes getting through annoying chores/work/etc easier if you have something to look forward to. It's like when you have a crush on someone in your class or at work...you actually look forward to going there. lol



Exactly! I was at work today and time seemed to be passing faster than usual! 

By the way; for those who are interested in customizing furniture, make sure to talk to the talking flower (Lily something) in Florina's house. She can dye things for you! You have to bring her a flower of the color you want to dye the item and she'll then do it for you. I haven't tested it yet, but I figured it might be interesting to know.


----------



## BiggKitty

I aim on getting a bit of dosh and making a set of iron gear in my blacksmith life. I still haven't allocated any points, but I am vastly improved in fighting all the nasties on the grassy plains since upgrading my gear to leather and bronze items, they have made a huge difference to my fighting skills.

I doubt any two of us will play this game exactly the same, there are such a huge variety of options available. My dog helps out a bit with the fighting, I may try getting a second one and see what happens.

Thanks for letting us know about the horse, will scrub that idea then.


----------



## JCnator

I've found the pets to be useless compared to the other recruitable NPCs, such as the dude in a huge black armor and Cervantes (the one's who teaching a whole lot about Mercenary). Each NPC starts with its base stats, and they increase exponentially every time you level up. The problem with the weaker NPCs is, they're never bound to outclass the initially stronger ones (not even against you) simply because of the aforementioned leveling up system. Thankfully, you can get most of the stronger NPCs by simply progressing through the main story. The Masters NPCs can be accessed by...


Spoiler



...reaching the corresponding job's rank into God, which is only accessible for those who bought the Origin Island DLC. Oh boy, they tend to be very strong.



The NPCs are there for those who are having trouble beating large monsters and finding anyone who owns a copy of Fantasy Life, but nothing beats the human players. It's because the latter can level up enough to be as efficient as some of the strongest NPCs in the game, and they can easily use tactics on a whim. The AI is pretty much like how Leeroy Jenkins would act. The NPCs are so concentrated on partaking the battle that they never bother dodging the enemy's attacks and then eventually end up dying often. Expect to revive them on a regular basis, even in the middle of a boss fight. I've also never seen them trying to do the same on me. You can somewhat control them by putting your weapons away, thus preventing them to aim against whatever monster that are next to them.


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The NPCs are so concentrated on partaking the battle that they never bother dodging the enemy's attacks and then eventually end up dying often.



Haha, I've lost count of how many times I tried to avoid a battle only to have the NPC go "Attaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!"


----------



## Melyora

Be an Archer suits me, I think ^_^ Now I got the three gather Lives, and am ready to continue! Definitely going to make tailor and carpenter soon too to make me some gear. Owh, and blacksmith, since a NPC asked me to make him an armor.

So much to do in this cutesy world! =D


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Okay guys. I'm seriously stalking this thread and drowning in my tears... ;A;
I want it now ...I can't wait. *OUT*


----------



## BiggKitty

Would some kind person Pls help with my following two questions

Where do you buy wool, or do I have to make it from sheep fleece?

Where is Prof Hughes hiding, I need to speak to him and can't so far find him anywhere I have looked ?


----------



## yumeria

@BiggKitty  isn't prof hughes in in room in the castel castle ? 

and for the wool, not sure but have you look in al maajik with the bonus for the shop to have more things to sell ?


----------



## BiggKitty

yumeria said:


> @BiggKitty  isn't prof hughes in in room in the castel castle ?
> 
> and for the wool, not sure but have you look in al maajik with the bonus for the shop to have more things to sell ?



Not anywhere in the castle when I looked and to find and speak to him is one of my quests, also I need wool to be able to make some of the iron gear items, I have checked all the shops but no one has it for sale (unless I've missed one by mistake of course)


----------



## yumeria

maybe you need to check the shop with the mmmmmmmmmm I think it's bliss ( i play in french sorry ^^) point to have more things available ?


----------



## Emily

Professor Hughes' room is near Princess Laura's room you go slightly right and downwards and there's a door and then there's his room, I stumbled across it by chance on Saturday hope this helps  to reiterate it is in the outside area of the palace.


----------



## BiggKitty

Emily said:


> Professor Hughes' room is near Princess Laura's room you go slightly right and downwards and there's a door and then there's his room, I stumbled across it by chance on Saturday hope this helps  to reiterate it is in the outside area of the palace.



Thanks Emily. I have found that I can buy wool in the Puerto district, so have answered my other question. What a fabulous area, I just think I have been everywhere and then find a totally new area, this really is such a huge game


----------



## dollydaydream

Has anybody selected the mercenary life? I'd like to know what it's like


----------



## Jarrad

I wonder if anybody has come across any of the passwordss

tailor for lyf 4#11


----------



## LyraVale

This thread is gonna be so handy once I get the game! Thank goodness for that "search thread" tool though. 

And you guys will all be pros by then, so basically...thanks in advance for all the great tips (that don't make any sense to me right now lol)! <3


----------



## Libra

This might be a solution for those who have the DLC and want to play with people who don't have it.

For those who want to know what Origin Island looks like, check out this video (it's in French). If you want to avoid any real spoilers, you might want to stop watching at about 10:00 or so.

This game also has gifts you can receive similar to the post office in AC:NL. To get a Honey Pudding, go the post office, talk to the password clerk and input Reveria.


----------



## GhulehGirl

*Fantasy Life for 3DS*


​
Anyone else playing Fantasy Life? What do you think of it so far? I think it's a great game. I've chosen the Alchemist life to start off with. Gonna stick with that for now before i feel ready to try another life.


----------



## Imitation

I really want this game but theres too many games I want atm xD
Il probably start with either Archer or Cook 

Anyways a thread already exists for Fantasy life!
Here 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?188436-Fantasy-Life-Thread-Now-available-in-Europe!


----------



## BiggKitty

So far with the exception of a few plants, insects and honey, I have been hanging onto everything picked up just in case I should need it later on, what do the rest of you do?


----------



## Emily

dollydaydream said:


> Has anybody selected the mercenary life? I'd like to know what it's like



I became a mercanary today its fairly similar to paladin tbh but if you are a paladin it is worth while to switch to mercanary and do some of the job quests as they are fairly easy once you get the hang of where most enemies are..

Has anyone been to Al Malaak (however you spell it), I unlocked it a couple of days ago but I've been too busy exploring other areas as the game is massive. I'm really impressed with the amount of area there is tbh.


----------



## JCnator

I'd say that once you get hang on how the monsters attack you and properly mastered the controls on wielding the two-handed swords, Mercenary is worth having it enabled because they input the highest damage out of the 4 hunting jobs and tend to have a lot of health as well. This is especially true when you have a Paladin, Hunter, Wizard, or any NPC with you, since the others can distract the monster while you land some big hits against it. As solo, the job is the least viable out of 4 hunting classes, considering that it takes age to swing two-handed swords and the fact there's very little time when a monster is open for attacks.


----------



## Solaeus

-peeks in-
Does this game have a lot of repetitive grinding/ questing?


----------



## Melyora

BiggKitty said:


> So far with the exception of a few plants, insects and honey, I have been hanging onto everything picked up just in case I should need it later on, what do the rest of you do?



I am hanging on to everything for now, but my pockets are getting quite full XD I wonder what I should keep and what not. I think I'll hang on to the main basic ingredients for blacksmithing/carpentry/tailoring, since I suspect we'll need them later on. 

For me, especially the carpentry and tailoring items, since I will main my Archer Life and those Lives craft the equips I need =)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solaeus said:


> -peeks in-
> Does this game have a lot of repetitive grinding/ questing?


I'm afraid I cannot answer it yet. I have been playing for 3 hours max until now, and I've first focused on getting the jobs I really want (main: Archer, gather: Miner, Woodcutter, Angler, craft: Tailor and Carpenter)

I'll continue the main story with my Archer before concentrating on my other Lives, but I haven't been questing a lot yet =) 

There are a lot of quests available though, so it has a lot of questing, but they're optional. But I think they're really fun to do! I try to take the NPC's quests that require stuff from the area I am currently in (East Grassy Plains) before continuing on.

So much to do, it really is a lot of fun, you can decide your own pace =D


----------



## Melyora

Owh and another thing! I'll need someone to confirm this I think.

I collected enough Bliss Points to unlock a new Bliss present, but I didn't unlock one at the time cause I couldn't decide.
Later on, I collected once more enough Bliss points for a new present, but now I could only unlock 1. So I guess you need to decide immediately which present to take.

I am not entirely sure though, can someone confirm this?


----------



## BiggKitty

Melyora said:


> Owh and another thing! I'll need someone to confirm this I think.
> 
> I collected enough Bliss Points to unlock a new Bliss present, but I didn't unlock one at the time cause I couldn't decide.
> Later on, I collected once more enough Bliss points for a new present, but now I could only unlock 1. So I guess you need to decide immediately which present to take.
> 
> I am not entirely sure though, can someone confirm this?



Twice now when I have gone to check my Bliss Points I have been told I have enough points to collect two presents, and both times it has let me choose two of the options.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> This might be a solution for those who have the DLC and want to play with people who don't have it.
> 
> For those who want to know what Origin Island looks like, check out this video (it's in French). If you want to avoid any real spoilers, you might want to stop watching at about 10:00 or so.
> 
> This game also has gifts you can receive similar to the post office in AC:NL. To get a Honey Pudding, go the post office, talk to the password clerk and input Reveria.



I entered the password all in capital letters the first time and was told it was incorrect, it must be exactly as Libra said Reveria and then I got my honey pudding, thanks for the tip, how did you find that out?


----------



## Melyora

BiggKitty said:


> Twice now when I have gone to check my Bliss Points I have been told I have enough points to collect two presents, and both times it has let me choose two of the options.



Thanks! I think I probably was just foggy minded after being away for 14 hours in the day for a field trip with university XD


----------



## Emily

Libra said:


> This might be a solution for those who have the DLC and want to play with people who don't have it.
> 
> For those who want to know what Origin Island looks like, check out this video (it's in French). If you want to avoid any real spoilers, you might want to stop watching at about 10:00 or so.
> 
> This game also has gifts you can receive similar to the post office in AC:NL. To get a Honey Pudding, go the post office, talk to the password clerk and input Reveria.




I have bought the dlc today (obviously I cant use it yet), but once I can I will try to tell you guys about it in as much detail as possible c: Also I tried out online multiplayer for the first time last night, it is really good! You basically open your portal and people on your friend list that try to come enter your world in a matter of seconds, so you dont have to wait around like in New Leaf  . The one thing that does annoy me is that when talking to people the keyboard is abcdefg instead of qwerty so it can get confusing to type :S


----------



## mags

Libra said:


> This might be a solution for those who have the DLC and want to play with people who don't have it.
> 
> For those who want to know what Origin Island looks like, check out this video (it's in French). If you want to avoid any real spoilers, you might want to stop watching at about 10:00 or so.
> 
> This game also has gifts you can receive similar to the post office in AC:NL. To get a Honey Pudding, go the post office, talk to the password clerk and input Reveria.


Thank you so much for the password, I picked mine up! your a star!

- - - Post Merge - - -

That will be great Emily, thank you.


----------



## Emily

I was bored so I looked up some of the latest/most in depth reviews of the game online which you may want to read if your unsure about buying it/if its not out where you live.. (x) (x) (x)

The game has been recieved fairly well in Europe which is great.. If it does this well in America we may have a sequel one day if it sells well but who knows


----------



## BiggKitty

Emily said:


> I have bought the dlc today (obviously I cant use it yet), but once I can I will try to tell you guys about it in as much detail as possible c: Also I tried out online multiplayer for the first time last night, it is really good! You basically open your portal and people on your friend list that try to come enter your world in a matter of seconds, so you dont have to wait around like in New Leaf  . The one thing that does annoy me is that when talking to people the keyboard is abcdefg instead of qwerty so it can get confusing to type :S




I also tried the multi player last night, and yes it really was great fun, but like you hated the keyboard and found it took ages to type out even three words. The fact that you can go out as a group in multi player to fight monsters is going to be a big success I think, much more fun that visiting friends in ACNL.


----------



## Emily

BiggKitty said:


> I also tried the multi player last night, and yes it really was great fun, but like you hated the keyboard and found it took ages to type out even three words. The fact that you can go out as a group in multi player to fight monsters is going to be a big success I think, much more fun that visiting friends in ACNL.


Yeah when we are all further into the game we will have to get a group together to beat all the Napdragon's in our worlds the Paladin award for that is 500 stars ;o


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> So far with the exception of a few plants, insects and honey, I have been hanging onto everything picked up just in case I should need it later on, what do the rest of you do?



I've sold a few things (flowers and such), but at this point in time I'm not sure what I'm going to need when, so I'm keeping most of the stuff I find. I'm probably going to have to start putting items in my closet, but it's kinda nice you can carry so many with you. The maximum is 300 but apparently if you have the DLC you can have up to 500.



Emily said:


> Has anyone been to Al Malaak (however you spell it)



I've just started the chapter and entered the city, but my battery died so it's recharging now. I'll probably won't play today so it'll have to wait until tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it, though; I was very pleased with Port Puerto (which I haven't even fully explored yet).



Solaeus said:


> Does this game have a lot of repetitive grinding/ questing?



I'd say you make it as repetitive as you want. There is a lot to do and each Life gives you EXP so you can level up and gain points you can allocate then. Certain stats help each other, like if you've put points into Strength as a Paladin, that's also going to help you as a Miner and such.



Melyora said:


> I collected enough Bliss Points to unlock a new Bliss present, but I didn't unlock one at the time cause I couldn't decide.
> Later on, I collected once more enough Bliss points for a new present, but now I could only unlock 1. So I guess you need to decide immediately which present to take.



When you check your Bliss Points, you have to choose a present. The only way around is it to quit without saving (or I might be mistaken, but I seem to be unable to _not_ choose a present). You don't have to check your Bliss Points, though; I know I have enough for a few but there's nothing I really want at this point so I haven't bothered yet to unlock them.



BiggKitty said:


> I entered the password all in capital letters the first time and was told it was incorrect, it must be exactly as Libra said Reveria and then I got my honey pudding, thanks for the tip, how did you find that out?



Yes, it's Reveria. The keyboard is in caps so if you don't pay attention you'll end up typing REVERIA which is incorrect. I saw a mention of it in an article I read somewhere. There are many more, but it's a matter of finding them.



Emily said:


> The one thing that does annoy me is that when talking to people the keyboard is abcdefg instead of qwerty so it can get confusing to type :S



There are four quick messages you can assign. I'm thinking a good choice for two of them would be "Need help!" to let another player know you need help and "On my way!" to let another player know you're on your way. You can also assign gestures such as your character waving "Come here/This way". It's probably faster than typing words (which was something that also bothered me in AC:NL).



Emily said:


> The game has been recieved fairly well in Europe which is great.. If it does this well in America we may have a sequel one day if it sells well but who knows



Yes, fun fact; now Amazon France says the game will be in stock again on October 7.



Emily said:


> Yeah when we are all further into the game we will have to get a group together to beat all the Napdragon's in our worlds the Paladin award for that is 500 stars ;o



Do we get the stars in multi-player? Can someone confirm this? In any case, I'm nowhere near being able to even scratch the Napdragon, so it'll be a while before I try to fight him.


----------



## dollydaydream

Libra said:


> Do we get the stars in multi-player? Can someone confirm this? In any case, I'm nowhere near being able to even scratch the Napdragon, so it'll be a while before I try to fight him.



Yeah you do! I completed and Biggkitty completed a bunch of quests each when we went over to my game!


----------



## Emily

Yeah you definitely get stars in multi-player as my sister got tons when she started her game yesterday, the first time she went in the plains I was there defeating all the monsters for her and she unlocked so much, she didn't even have to beat the monsters/inflict any damage on the monsters herself as I did it for her. Also in online if you let someone else defeat a monster for you for the most part you only get +1 experience so your better off trying to get a few attacks in each if you get what I'm saying


----------



## BiggKitty

Every time I log on to the game, I get so tempted to buy the DLC even though I know I can't use it yet. But I don't want to get left not being able to multi player with others if they don't also have it.

So far is it only Emily that has weakened and bought it? I know I am going to want it, so as soon as others start to buy it, I will too


----------



## LyraVale

Awoohoo! 




- - - Post Merge - - -

I just want to say, thanks to everyone here for getting me all hyped up. lol 

By the time I actually get the game, you're all going to be over it and I'll be here alone, probably. 

I feel like a little kid again, chasing after my older sister and cousin, trying to act grownup (by whining at them) to let me play too! XD


----------



## McMuffinburger

I just found out about this game a couple of days ago i cant wait


----------



## Peoki

LyraVale said:


> Awoohoo!
> 
> View attachment 70066
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just want to say, thanks to everyone here for getting me all hyped up. lol
> 
> By the time I actually get the game, you're all going to be over it and I'll be here alone, probably.
> 
> I feel like a little kid again, chasing after my older sister and cousin, trying to act grownup (by whining at them) to let me play too! XD



You're not alone! I'm still waiting for the NA release too. Camping out on this thread isn't helping much, hahaha.


----------



## mags

I'm really struggling being a 'Magician' don't know which elements to use to fight the nasties.


----------



## BiggKitty

mags said:


> I'm really struggling being a 'Magician' don't know which elements to use to fight the nasties.



I have the same problem....... Dollydaydream, we need you please to tell us what elements to use to fight what monsters.

I think Fire is used to fight "vegetable" nasties.

Following meeting up with a friend last night on multi player who had started all the lives, I am going to spend my day doing the same, maybe it is not a good idea, but everywhere we went she was covered in being able to do something

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wasn't quite sure who to ask, but have PM'd Prof. Gallows to ask if this thread could please be "stickied"

I  am sure once the U.S. get their release this Fantasy Life game will take off with a vengeance


----------



## mags

BiggKitty said:


> I have the same problem....... Dollydaydream, we need you please to tell us what elements to use to fight what monsters.
> 
> I think Fire is used to fight "vegetable" nasties.
> 
> Following meeting up with a friend last night on multi player who had started all the lives, I am going to spend my day doing the same, maybe it is not a good idea, but everywhere we went she was covered in being able to do something
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I wasn't quite sure who to ask, but have PM'd Prof. Gallows to ask if this thread could please be "stickied"
> 
> I  am sure once the U.S. get their release this Fantasy Life game will take off with a vengeance


I agree BiggKitty


----------



## Melyora

Here are some screenshots! I unlocked the option to take screenshots at lvl 5 or something, so you can do it really early! I believe after the first chapter? Not sure of it, but the guildmaster will tell you to go talk to the Link clerk (the middle clerk in the back of the Guild Office), and the clerk will unlock the screenshot option!
You can take screenshots by pressing 'Start'.

Here are some screenshots of mine! 

Currently, I'm an Adept Archer with Apprentice Miner, Woodcutter, Angler and Tailor aside. 
I'm wearing the Quill clothes set you can make as a Apprentice Tailor =D They're so cute! But I guess they're too hot once I get to Puerto Rico.


My and my friend the Napdragon.


I made Top Quality Shoes!


My and my doggie Chale catching an Applefish on the Grassy Plains.


I am just enjoying this game so much <3


----------



## BiggKitty

Fishing is not so easy as In ACNL, initially for easy fish it is press A and when the fish bites hold down the A button. More difficult ones, once the fish bites, start to reel in using A but have to watch a monitor because if it fills the line breaks, so it is a juggle with releasing the line, going with the flow and reeling in.

forrestry and mining follow a similar pattern, hack away using A but before the end change position for the final couple hacks, unless I have missed something crucial.

Alchemy uses the same mini game as blacksmithing but in a different order

It does take quite a lot of time to start a new life, I thought I would manage to add them all today, but now am starting to realise maybe not.


----------



## Melyora

BiggKitty said:


> Fishing is not so easy as In ACNL, initially for easy fish it is press A and when the fish bites hold down the A button. More difficult ones, once the fish bites, start to reel in using A but have to watch a monitor because if it fills the line breaks, so it is a juggle with releasing the line, going with the flow and reeling in.



Yes, it is much more fun than in AC;NL in my opinion. Much more challenge into it. With patience, you'll reel a big one in, but it takes more time and focus than in AC:NL.

It also helps if you just watch your line. If you see the bobber/floater go underwater, even before the exclamation mark appears above your head, and you press A, you will do great damage to the fish already before you start reeling him in. I believe this is called Counter Hook, and you have to use it during the Fledging Angler Challenge 'Lightning Reflexes'. 

I've noticed that it is harder to perform Counter Hook with more difficult fish, similar to AC:NL with catching sharks  

Lightning Reflexes indeed.

----------------------------------------------

Is there anyone that is an Adept Blacksmith to make me a [>Good] Silver Needle for my Tailoring work? =D I'm willing to give you Puerto Silver for the making of it, or anything you need that I can get you as an Apprentice Tailor/Miner/Woodcutter/Angler.


----------



## Libra

dollydaydream said:


> Yeah you do! I completed and Biggkitty completed a bunch of quests each when we went over to my game!



Aha, good to know! I'm still nowhere of being useful in multi-player but I'm hoping that'll change soon. 



Emily said:


> Also in online if you let someone else defeat a monster for you for the most part you only get +1 experience so your better off trying to get a few attacks in each if you get what I'm saying



Yeah, I mentioned that before; it's a good idea to decide in advance that one player gets the EXP and the other the bounty because you can't have both.



BiggKitty said:


> So far is it only Emily that has weakened and bought it? I know I am going to want it, so as soon as others start to buy it, I will too



I don't really want it at the moment. I'm sure I'll get it one day (and maybe sooner than I think) but there's so much I have yet to do and see that I'm going to avoid overwhelming myself (because if I have the DLC I might end up rushing myself so I can go crazy explore Origin Island). 



LyraVale said:


> I just want to say, thanks to everyone here for getting me all hyped up. lol
> 
> By the time I actually get the game, you're all going to be over it and I'll be here alone, probably.



I wouldn't worry; I doubt the same will happen as to TomaIstillcantcorrectlyspellthenameofthatgame. And hey, we'll have lots of advice for you and I'm sure we'll help you if you need items or something as well! 



mags said:


> I'm really struggling being a 'Magician' don't know which elements to use to fight the nasties.



I did an "oopsie" this morning. Half asleep I decided to put all my points in Strength to see what a difference it makes and then quit without saving. Well, it does make some difference but not a lot because it's clear I need better weapons and what not. And then I went "uh-oh" when I realized I had saved my game before shutting down my 3DS. Ah ah ah ah ah. So no trying Magician for me anytime soon. Oh well. 



BiggKitty said:


> Following meeting up with a friend last night on multi player who had started all the lives, I am going to spend my day doing the same, maybe it is not a good idea, but everywhere we went she was covered in being able to do something



Oh boy, I admire how determined you are but if there's something I'm not going to do it's exactly that; starts all the Lives. I just know I'm going to burn myself out if I do that. 



Melyora said:


> I unlocked the option to take screenshots at lvl 5 or something, so you can do it really early! I believe after the first chapter?



During the first chapter, actually. It's a part of Flutter's requests. It's super easy to take pictures in-game but I always forget to do so, ah ah ah ah ah.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Melyora said:


> Yes, it is much more fun than in AC;NL in my opinion. Much more challenge into it. With patience, you'll reel a big one in, but it takes more time and focus than in AC:NL.
> 
> It also helps if you just watch your line. If you see the bobber/floater go underwater, even before the exclamation mark appears above your head, and you press A, you will do great damage to the fish already before you start reeling him in. I believe this is called Counter Hook, and you have to use it during the Fledging Angler Challenge 'Lightning Reflexes'.
> 
> I've noticed that it is harder to perform Counter Hook with more difficult fish, similar to AC:NL with catching sharks
> 
> Lightning Reflexes indeed.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Is there anyone that is an Adept Blacksmith to make me a [>Good] Silver Needle for my Tailoring work? =D I'm willing to give you Puerto Silver for the making of it, or anything you need that I can get you as an Apprentice Tailor/Miner/Woodcutter/Angler.



I can do that! No need to get me anything


----------



## Melyora

Uxie said:


> I can do that! No need to get me anything



That'd be amazing!  Just send me a PM whenever you feel like you want to come over, I'll add your FC.

Currently working on becoming a carpenter as well =) But I might pick up my Archer before progressing to Apprentice with it, I want to go explore!


----------



## dollydaydream

BiggKitty said:


> I have the same problem....... Dollydaydream, we need you please to tell us what elements to use to fight what monsters.
> 
> I think Fire is used to fight "vegetable" nasties.



I've pretty much just use fire and water for everything because my skill levels for them are higher  you do more damage the more experienced you are in different skills I think!


----------



## Clara Oswald

Melyora said:


> That'd be amazing!  Just send me a PM whenever you feel like you want to come over, I'll add your FC.
> 
> Currently working on becoming a carpenter as well =) But I might pick up my Archer before progressing to Apprentice with it, I want to go explore!



Added you and made the needle (it's top quality). Let me know when you are around


----------



## BiggKitty

I have been adding a few new lives, that is not a quick task by any means. I will be marking time for quite a while I work on upping my life levels to something a bit better than the basic beginner I currently am. Even my best life of paladin needs such a lot of work, but I suppose we should all be very happy that we are not likely to tire of this game quickly. It really is not a game to rush through.


----------



## Clara Oswald

I'm in need of a little help! On Mount Snowpeak I can't get past SilverFang but I really need to get some platinum ore for my blacksmith quests. If anybody can help me out then that would be greatly appreciated and I can make you various things as a blacksmith if you want.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> I'm in need of a little help! On Mount Snowpeak I can't get past SilverFang but I really need to get some platinum ore for my blacksmith quests. If anybody can help me out then that would be greatly appreciated and I can make you various things as a blacksmith if you want.



Edit: Found a place to buy some


----------



## BiggKitty

Uxie said:


> I'm in need of a little help! On Mount Snowpeak I can't get past SilverFang but I really need to get some platinum ore for my blacksmith quests. If anybody can help me out then that would be greatly appreciated and I can make you various things as a blacksmith if you want.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found a place to buy some



It would appear we can buy everything, the big problem is locating the shop that sells the item you want and finding it again when you want a repeat item. Oh! For a decent map!


----------



## dollydaydream

Finally mastered the magician life!


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> It would appear we can buy everything, the big problem is locating the shop that sells the item you want and finding it again when you want a repeat item. Oh! For a decent map!



I wish! I just mastered Blacksmith (yay!) and I have no idea what half of the stuff is! I'm sure as I progress the game though I will find the items so I'm gonna work on the game now

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> It would appear we can buy everything, the big problem is locating the shop that sells the item you want and finding it again when you want a repeat item. Oh! For a decent map!



I wish! I just mastered Blacksmith (yay!) and I have no idea what half of the stuff is! I'm sure as I progress the game though I will find the items so I'm gonna work on the game now

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> It would appear we can buy everything, the big problem is locating the shop that sells the item you want and finding it again when you want a repeat item. Oh! For a decent map!



I wish! I just mastered Blacksmith (yay!) and I have no idea what half of the stuff is! I'm sure as I progress the game though I will find the items so I'm gonna work on the game now


----------



## Tommi

I'm playing it, it's great, I've clocked about 25 hours as a Paladin!
I spent most of the first few days working through the other Life's to make it easier when travelling round so I can fish, mine, lumber, cook, etc
I'd recommend it to anyone who likes fun RPGs, reminds me a bit of Dragon Quest IX.


----------



## Jake

I want this game, but it's not something I plan on getting on release (it released about a week ago here is AUS)
I watched a trailer and it didn't really seem to interest me... Idk if I should get it for my birthday (oct 27) or wait until Christmas, or wait until 2015 like I'm totally undecided about it...

I'll probably get it for Christmas since there's never usually anything I want anyway lol


----------



## Vinathi

I'm a little interested in getting it, but idk. I rarely have the time to play games now. My town in ACNL is slowly rotting away. 
Also trying to not buy games during the school year, but the only exception is Pokemon lol. I also want to get Story of Seasons.


----------



## Libra

Vinathi said:


> I'm a little interested in getting it, but idk. I rarely have the time to play games now.



Well... In that case I'm going to say to not get the game or to do so when you have more time. Thing is this game is a huge time-sinker, though contrary to AC:NL it doesn't have any penalties if you don't play for a while (such as villagers moving away or what not).


----------



## BiggKitty

Jake. said:


> I want this game, but it's not something I plan on getting on release (it released about a week ago here is AUS)
> I watched a trailer and it didn't really seem to interest me... Idk if I should get it for my birthday (oct 27) or wait until Christmas, or wait until 2015 like I'm totally undecided about it...
> 
> I'll probably get it for Christmas since there's never usually anything I want anyway lol



Don't get put off by the trailer, the trailer is terrible and put me off buying the game to begin with. The animation in the actual game is nothing like that awful trailer, it is just like ACNL and is pretty spectacular. One thing I will say is a repeat of Libra, FL can by put down for one or a few days without any penalties, but this is a huge game and is going to take a lot of time to play, which on the other hand should mean that you are getting a lot of game for your money.


----------



## Toeto

Is this game worth getting? Trailer seems awful but the concept is interesting.


----------



## Melyora

Toeto said:


> Is this game worth getting? Trailer seems awful but the concept is interesting.



I've had the game since Monday and I am loving it. There is so much to do. You have the cuteness of Animal Crossing, mixed with Rune Factory/Harvest Moon gameplay where you must gather material in the open world to progress, you can fight various monsters like Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles, and there are so many Jobs (Lives) you can be, which you can combine (like Woodcutter for materials and a Carpenter for using the wood to make tools and furniture) or you can play independent of eachother (which means you can either sell your materials as a Woodcutter to gain, and you can always buy materials as a Carpenter).

Overall, there is so much to do, the gameplay is great, lots of nice and cute elements (I love my dog and horse), there is a lot to explore too!

I am seriously adoring this game and for me it was totally worth getting. I've spent over 10 hours of gameplay in 4 days while I make an average of 10 hours at university each day.


----------



## Toeto

Think I might get it then ^.^, I love Animal Crossing and Harvest Moon games, so this may be my cup of tea.


----------



## BiggKitty

Toeto said:


> Is this game worth getting? Trailer seems awful but the concept is interesting.



I cannot understand how they released such an awful trailer for this game, it surely could be putting so many potential players off buying it, when the actual game itself is so brilliant and nothing like the animation in the trailer.
I have yet to find anyone that has bought the game saying they don't like it, everyone has been saying how brilliant it is.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I cannot understand how they released such an awful trailer for this game



Yeah, I agree, the trailer could have been a lot better. I was seriously on the fence whether to buy this game or not but I'm glad that in the end I decided to do so.

I'm going to say that the only "negative" point so far for me is the lack of a more detailed world-map. The map showing the area where you are is great; it shows monsters and obstacles and you can go from point A to B by simply looking at your bottom screen and never running into a wall or anything else.

However, the actual world-map is too vague. It doesn't show specific locations such as e.g. The Elderwood or the Haniwa Cave. I know where the Haniwa Cave is now but if I need The Elderwood then I'm always "okay, I think it's this way... nope that's not it... let's try this way... no that's not it either... let's try going east here... nope again... north perhaps... OH HEY, I FOUND IT!!!"

Also you don't have a map of the entire area you're in. I did a quest for someone in the West Grassy Plains and I've searched them three times now and I still haven't found the NPC I'm looking for. Which annoys me a little, to be honest. On the bright side, since day and night were changing during my search, I had the opportunity to fight different kinds of monsters and that was kinda nice.


----------



## Ponyu

I completely agree about the map. Another thing is that there seems to be no way to review tutorials or more detailed information about quests. When I accept the quest, the person tells me what I need to do and where, but they won't repeat that hint the next time. So after a few hours, I have of course forgotten where to look for their item. I always get distracted because there's so much to do.

@Libra, I also sometimes only look at the bottom map when running around, it's so handy haha!

What is everyone's favourite job? I am really loving being a fishergirl, so this is my default go-to job right now; but I've only done paladin, archer, blacksmith, and carpenter besides that, so my preference might change later.


----------



## BiggKitty

I tried Mercenary and liked it better than Paladin, so am trying hard to boost up Mercenary to a reasonable level. Alchemy is very handy for making all those HP's and SP's I am always having to drink, but what I am very badly in need of is those life cures that restore your life when you get killed.

Does anyone know if you can buy them? If so where from? Or Make them and if so who makes them?

My blacksmithing obviously leaves a lot to yet be desired as I have been trying and failing dismally to make myself a silver claymore. I need tips from Uxie pls


----------



## JCnator

@BiggKitty I tend to find revival potions on red treasure chests that are littered throughout the game. While not as common as some of the other items, I managed to stack up more than 50 revival potions because I try not to die. The thing is, you won't get to use it until you actually faint. If you do, you'll be given a choice to teleport back to the main Guild building or use a revival potion.
You can buy these potions in "general" stores, but they're a tad expensive, so I tend restock many HP and SP potions, especially the Hi variations.
I'd never use a revive potion during a multiplayer session, since anyone next to my character can automatically revive me without actually using any item every single time.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Anyone want to meet up and play? 

I kinda liked the trailer but yeah I don't think it portrayed the game well.


----------



## LyraVale

BiggKitty said:


> I cannot understand how they released such an awful trailer for this game, it surely could be putting so many potential players off buying it, when the actual game itself is so brilliant and nothing like the animation in the trailer.
> I have yet to find anyone that has bought the game saying they don't like it, everyone has been saying how brilliant it is.



Based on the trailer I was a bit iffy...but reading what you all have written is what has sold me on the game. This isn't the first time this has happened though, which is why I say Nintendo should be paying TBT, or at least giving them some kind of rewards that they can hand down to us. 

Their trailers seem to always suck. When I buy a game I love, and then go back and look at the trailer, I'm always thinking what you just said. IDK why they do that. It's pretty weird for such a smart company to be so dumb sometimes.


----------



## Libra

So I was wondering; can you really buy _all_ the items you need for crafting in-game? Like say you're a Blacksmith; can you buy everything you need then? Is there a point in being a Miner as well then, other than getting items for free and the Mining Life being fun? I've started as a Miner and a Blacksmith, but now I'm wondering if being a Miner is really "necessary". I hope this makes sense, I shouldn't be posting when I'm tired, oh boy.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Libra said:


> So I was wondering; can you really buy _all_ the items you need for crafting in-game? Like say you're a Blacksmith; can you buy everything you need then? Is there a point in being a Miner as well then, other than getting items for free and the Mining Life being fun? I've started as a Miner and a Blacksmith, but now I'm wondering if being a Miner is really "necessary". I hope this makes sense, I shouldn't be posting when I'm tired, oh boy.




Mining helps but it's not nesccary, you can buy a lot of stuff but now I've hit master level there is a lot you cannot buy and you do have to go out and mine so it's worth sticking too.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> So I was wondering; can you really buy _all_ the items you need for crafting in-game? Like say you're a Blacksmith; can you buy everything you need then? Is there a point in being a Miner as well then, other than getting items for free and the Mining Life being fun? I've started as a Miner and a Blacksmith, but now I'm wondering if being a Miner is really "necessary". I hope this makes sense, I shouldn't be posting when I'm tired, oh boy.




I think a lot of the fun is getting the items without buying them, I am only a starter miner but when I see ore I often have a go to see if I am strong enough yet to mine it. When you are on your travels as a paladin or other fighter, you can stop anytime and chop down a tree or mine some ore, fish or whatever you want, you don't have to be in that life to do any of the tasks, the skills remain with you.
It is most satisfying to cut down a tree, catch a fish etc. every so often

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> @BiggKitty I tend to find revival potions on red treasure chests that are littered throughout the game. While not as common as some of the other items, I managed to stack up more than 50 revival potions because I try not to die. The thing is, you won't get to use it until you actually faint. If you do, you'll be given a choice to teleport back to the main Guild building or use a revival potion.
> You can buy these potions in "general" stores, but they're a tad expensive, so I tend restock many HP and SP potions, especially the Hi variations.
> I'd never use a revive potion during a multiplayer session, since anyone next to my character can automatically revive me without actually using any item every single time.



I have now as a junior alchemist made a huge supply of both HP and SP potions.

What is the difference between fainting and dying where I have been using life cure in extreme circumstances? I don't think I have yet found anything that says revival potion. And I do have a variety of potions that I have no idea how to use yet, I.e poison cure to name just one of many

I did find the life cure I was searching for on sale at the shady dealer in Al Maajik, but was 1500 dosh so expensive. When I find one from now on, I will be much more careful how I use it, just keep it for real emergencies, I was a bit too liberal with the ones I had.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Mastered the Hunter life, I just wanted to learn how to use a bow as before I was just using a dagger which are pretty bad. The only issue I have is because I can't make myself a better bow at the minute because I'm not a very good carpenter at the minute. I'm gonna have to work on that but for now I'm returning to my blacksmith class since it's my favourite. Becoming a life master in hunting was actually pretty easy though.


----------



## JCnator

@BiggKitty I've been referring life cure as "revival potion", since I'm too used with my Japanese version and not knowing the exact meanings of said item. It's a pinkish red potion that has some wings near the tip of the bottle.
Also, by fainting/dying, I meant having completely depleted your HP bar.

Hope this clears up some confusion.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Anyone know where to find flare wool and angelic cotton?


----------



## mags

I completed 'Flutters' bit this morning, panicked when the credits started to roll eeekkk I have done all 'life's' now so will concentrate and getting beyond a 'novice' in them all. Brilliant game. Does anyone know that on the Island in the sky, Levitation or what ever it's called, all those bridges lead off to main bit, do they lead anywhere? I'm sick of going around in circles lol


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> @BiggKitty I've been referring life cure as "revival potion", since I'm too used with my Japanese version and not knowing the exact meanings of said item. It's a pinkish red potion that has some wings near the tip of the bottle.
> Also, by fainting/dying, I meant having completely depleted your HP bar.
> 
> Hope this clears up some confusion.



I did wonder if the names were different in the different region games. I have found a few life cures but not enough to satisfy me, I am afraid I used the ones I had rather recklessly, but that was a lesson learnt, I shall be very sparing with them from now on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> Anyone know where to find flare wool and angelic cotton?



Have you tried the shops in Al Maajik?


----------



## Toeto

I ordered it  Should be here today when I come back from work .


----------



## BiggKitty

mags said:


> I completed 'Flutters' bit this morning, panicked when the credits started to roll eeekkk I have done all 'life's' now so will concentrate and getting beyond a 'novice' in them all. Brilliant game. Does anyone know that on the Island in the sky, Levitation or what ever it's called, all those bridges lead off to main bit, do they lead anywhere? I'm sick of going around in circles lol



How many Flutters parts are there, I am only doing number 5 now. The Island in the Sky is a new location I hadn't heard of, by the time I get there hopefully you will have good directions to pass on

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toeto said:


> I ordered it  Should be here today when I come back from work .



be prepared to get totally engrossed


----------



## mags

I don't know Biggkitty, lots. I concentrated on completing all the 'flutters' challenges first (my friend suggested it) so don't know if it was the right or wrong thing to do?


----------



## BiggKitty

mags said:


> I don't know Biggkitty, lots. I concentrated on completing all the 'flutters' challenges first (my friend suggested it) so don't know if it was the right or wrong thing to do?



I am quite sure we are all playing this game in a slightly different way as we don't have any "walkthrough" to advise us, but that is probably what is making it even more fun as we just don't know what is round the corner (literally in a lot of cases).


----------



## mags

BiggKitty said:


> I am quite sure we are all playing this game in a slightly different way as we don't have any "walkthrough" to advise us, but that is probably what is making it even more fun as we just don't know what is round the corner (literally in a lot of cases).


So true lol


----------



## BiggKitty

Uxie said:


> Anyone know where to find flare wool and angelic cotton?



I've found the flare wool at the sewing and hobbyist shop in Al Maajik for 1200 dosh, I think you need the extra shopping award from Bliss points to get it, have bought you one


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> I've found the flare wool at the sewing and hobbyist shop in Al Maajik for 1200 dosh, I think you need the extra shopping award from Bliss points to get it, have bought you one



Aww thank you so much! Anything I can do to return the favour?


----------



## BiggKitty

Uxie said:


> Aww thank you so much! Anything I can do to return the favour?



Heavens knows where the angelic cotton comes from. I've trugged round all the shops I know. Does the Island in the Sky have shops?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone please know where the Subterranean Lake is Pls?  I have to defeat a Behemoth at that location, but I don't have a clue where to start looking for the wretched lake


----------



## Toeto

Uuhhhg game didn't deliver today so now I have to wait till at least monday


----------



## BiggKitty

Toeto said:


> Uuhhhg game didn't deliver today so now I have to wait till at least monday



What a shame, but at least you have it to still look forward to next week


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Heavens knows where the angelic cotton comes from.



It might come from one of those traveling sellers. They seem to have items for sale that can't be found in the other shops.



BiggKitty said:


> Does anyone please know where the Subterranean Lake is Pls?



If I'm not mistaken, it is in the south of the desert of Al Maajik.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> It might come from one of those traveling sellers. They seem to have items for sale that can't be found in the other shops.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, it is in the south of the desert of Al Maajik.



I will give that location a go , thanks Libra

I have tramped all over that desert to no avail, I am not really sure where South is which might narrow it down a bit for me, found a marvellous collection of weird and wonderful things trying to kill me though


----------



## BiggKitty

Has anyone killed the Behemoth yet? It's a mercenary task and if so what does this subterranean lake look like please?


----------



## dollydaydream

Does anybody know where to get platinum ore from?


----------



## Clara Oswald

dollydaydream said:


> Does anybody know where to get platinum ore from?



On the snowy mountain just before SilverFang there is a traveling seller you can buy it from


----------



## BiggKitty

I am in trouble in the Island in the Sky, I am just going round and round in circles trying to find mother's airship, anyone got any clues as to which area it is located in Pls? I really should have taken note at the time but stupidly never thought about that while on the Lunares story quest.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Are there any passwords to input at the post office for EU players yet?


----------



## BiggKitty

KarlaKGB said:


> Are there any passwords to input at the post office for EU players yet?



libra supplied the following for a honey cake

Reveria


----------



## Libra

Okay, I've gotten to the point where I _really_ need a better sword. I'm still using the Squire one and there are monsters where I'm doing _zero_ damage to. I maxed out my Strength (50) and am now putting everything in Vitality (not sure where I am there but it's not a lot). So I'm guessing the time has come to put more time and energy into Blacksmithing, but I wanted to have some idea of how much time it'll take before I'll be able to make a weapon that's going to make a difference, if that makes sense. Or if I could just buy one that'd be great too, but I'm not counting on it. I'm still very much a beginner as a Blacksmith and I'm not good at the mini-game (it seems easy enough, but I'm quite bad at it), so I'd like to know what to expect.



BiggKitty said:


> I am in trouble in the Island in the Sky, I am just going round and round in circles trying to find mother's airship





Spoiler



I'm not sure what chapter you're referring to but I just finished the sixth one, so we _should_ be talking about the same thing. The ship is not there, it's actually in the village (of which I forgot the name) which can be found if you go into the Deep Elderwood. At the end of the Deep Elderwood you should find an entrance to a cave, go to the right there and from there you'll end up in the village. Go south to where Danuta is (she is the great bear that is the Forest Spirit) and then follow the path on the left of her. Go to the right and you'll see the ship.


----------



## dollydaydream

Uxie said:


> On the snowy mountain just before SilverFang there is a traveling seller you can buy it from



Thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Okay, I've gotten to the point where I _really_ need a better sword. I'm still using the Squire one and there are monsters where I'm doing _zero_ damage to. I maxed out my Strength (50) and am now putting everything in Vitality (not sure where I am there but it's not a lot). So I'm guessing the time has come to put more time and energy into Blacksmithing, but I wanted to have some idea of how much time it'll take before I'll be able to make a weapon that's going to make a difference, if that makes sense. Or if I could just buy one that'd be great too, but I'm not counting on it. I'm still very much a beginner as a Blacksmith and I'm not good at the mini-game (it seems easy enough, but I'm quite bad at it), so I'd like to know what to expect.



Blacksmith + paladin is one of the best combinations definitely. I changed my life to blacksmith two days ago and got to expert level pretty quickly (but it is really expensive, totally out of 'Dosh' now). I changed to paladin yesterday, and because I was already a very high level got to the master rank quick as well! I suggest that you first of all get to expert level blacksmith, then attempt to craft the bone sword, which needs demonic powder (bought from Al Maajik), platinum ore crafted into ingots (from Mt Snowpeak) and a fossil shard which you'll have to hunt down from dinosaur type monsters I think  It takes a little while but it's worth it, especially if you have 50 strength!


----------



## BiggKitty

Is anyone around who has done Mercenary that could give me instructions on what to do for a Tornado shot, I am pretty useless sometimes, but seem to have mastered all the others so far


----------



## Hamusuta

Can UK games connect with JP games? Because me and my friend cant find each other :/


----------



## BiggKitty

Hamusuta said:


> Can UK games connect with JP games? Because me and my friend cant find each other :/



We don't know but would be a great shame if the game was region locked on multi player


----------



## Libra

Hamusuta said:


> Can UK games connect with JP games? Because me and my friend cant find each other :/



Different versions, perhaps? Like you have the DLC but your friend doesn't have Link or vice versa?



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I've found out that the v1.6 patch disabled the ability of the LINK messaging system to add someone from my Japanese 3DS's Friend List whose their 3DS region isn't set to Japan. So, there is indeed a region-lock for that function. This has gotten me even more curious if I can still connect with European Fantasy Life players.
> 
> I added BiggKitty, dollydaydream, Uxie and NyaaChan to my Japanese 3DS Friend List. Tomorrow afternoon, I'd like to try connecting to you guys and see if I can enter to your world or host mine without being interrupted by some form of region-lock.



So, were you able to connect with someone? Because that might help in answering Hamusuta's question.


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I've found out that the v1.6 patch disabled the ability of the LINK messaging system to add someone from my Japanese 3DS's Friend List whose their 3DS region isn't set to Japan. So, there is indeed a region-lock for that function. This has gotten me even more curious if I can still connect with European Fantasy Life players.
> 
> I added BiggKitty, dollydaydream, Uxie and NyaaChan to my Japanese 3DS Friend List. Tomorrow afternoon, I'd like to try connecting to you guys and see if I can enter to your world or host mine without being interrupted by some form of region-lock.



let me know if you want to try to link up, I am fairly fluid on time to suit you, I probably check my PM's quicker than this thread.
Do you have any advice on the Mercenary Tornado Shot, I need to perform 10 and so far haven't even got one to my credit even by accident.


----------



## JCnator

I did hear somewhere to someone attempted to connect their Japanese version of Fantasy Life to a European player, and it failed. Though, that didn't seemed to be convincing. So, I'm still going to figure that out soon.

I sent BiggKitty a PM, so we will post the results tomorrow.


----------



## dollydaydream

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I did hear somewhere to someone attempted to connect their Japanese version of Fantasy Life to a European player, and it failed. Though, that didn't seemed to be convincing. So, I'm still going to figure that out soon.
> 
> I sent BiggKitty a PM, so we will post the results tomorrow.



Lmk when you'd like to connect too, i'll add you today after school.


----------



## Melyora

Alright, just a status update from me =) Haven't played a lot the past few days, been busy with lots of stuff. But I am now a lvl 21 Expert Hunter with Adept Miner/Angler/Woodcutter/Tailor/Carpenter on the side.
Might have bitten of more than I can chew, but I enjoy the gathering and crafting part of the game, especially since they're also useful (gears/weapons/tools) I try to keep them all leveled as well, also since I can try to complete Challenges of my other Lives in the same area as I am hunting. 

Just started off the next part of the main story that will lead me to Al Maajik. Yes yes, I know, I'm not that far into the game yet =P But I like the pace I have right now, hahaha.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Still a lvl 10 fledgling hunter or w/e the second rank is called


----------



## BiggKitty

KarlaKGB said:


> Still a lvl 10 fledgling hunter or w/e the second rank is called




but that is actually the fun of this game, you can do what you want with multiple choices, you can make the game what you want it to be whether gathering, fighting or crafting and there is no time line to do anything, and if I could just work out how to do a Mercenary Tornado shot things would be perfect


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> if I could just work out how to do a Mercenary Tornado shot things would be perfect



Open your Menu, click on Licenses and choose Mercenary. Then use the X-button to toggle the different screens and you'll find how to do each skill.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Open your Menu, click on Licenses and choose Mercenary. Then use the X-button to toggle the different screens and you'll find how to do each skill.



I know what I am supposed to do, but the problem lies in my timing in the heat of battle. Also I often kill the target prior to completing the tornado shot which is 5 strokes of A, and with the bigger monsters the tornado may not kill but doesn't leave enough life to complete the whole shot again. Reading Gamefaqs it would seem I am not alone with my problem, many are experiencing the same difficulties


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I know what I am supposed to do, but the problem lies in my timing in the heat of battle.



Ah yeah, I have the same problem with one of the skills I'm supposed to have; I simply can't time it right to actually get it done correctly. And then when it suddenly does happen, I'm always "huh? what did I just do?"

I'm not sure if I'm understanding correctly what you say about not leaving enough life, but you could take a few steps away from the battle and wait until you have enough life again?


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Ah yeah, I have the same problem with one of the skills I'm supposed to have; I simply can't time it right to actually get it done correctly. And then when it suddenly does happen, I'm always "huh? what did I just do?"
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm understanding correctly what you say about not leaving enough life, but you could take a few steps away from the battle and wait until you have enough life again?



No, I'm just awkward at trying to explain myself. I have to kill the monster with the tornado strike, but sometimes I use the move but the monster still has life left but not enough for me to use the tornado strike fully again, the tornado shot is 5 strokes and I don't get awarded a tornado shot kill if the monster doesn't die on the full completion of the 5 strokes

I am probably the only one who still knows what I mean!!!!!!


----------



## Melyora

BiggKitty said:


> No, I'm just awkward at trying to explain myself. I have to kill the monster with the tornado strike, but sometimes I use the move but the monster still has life left but not enough for me to use the tornado strike fully again, the tornado shot is 5 strokes and I don't get awarded a tornado shot kill if the monster doesn't die on the full completion of the 5 strokes
> 
> I am probably the only one who still knows what I mean!!!!!!



No, I get what you mean =P The skill is activated after a right timing-combo of your basic attacks (the 5th basic attack should be the skill). You try to kill the monster with the combo, but it doesn't die after the skill (5th attack). However, now the monster does not have enough left to last another combo for you to land the 5th attack again. Thus, he monster kill doesn't count for your Challenge, because it did not die by the skill.

I got the timing on my Hunter about right I think for the skill. In the heat of battle I often fail, but if I try, I can make the combo. Sometimes unintentionally XD

If only my lecture was finished, then I could continue the main story~


----------



## KarlaKGB

idk what tornado strike is, but for the missions where u have to kill a monster in a specific way, i just weaken them with regular attacks before finishing them with whatever skill


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I am probably the only one who still knows what I mean!!!!!!



No, I get it now. Sorry; I hadn't realized you needed to kill the monster with that skill. Remind me not to choose the Mercenary Life.

KarlaKGB has a good suggestion, though. But from what I understand it's really a matter of timing since the fifth attack _has_ to kill the monster, right? In that case, _seriously_; remind me not to choose the Mercenary Life.

Just out of curiosity; how many stars is that quest worth? Because with how hard it sounds, I'm hoping it's worth it!


----------



## BiggKitty

Melyora said:


> No, I get what you mean =P The skill is activated after a right timing-combo of your basic attacks (the 5th basic attack should be the skill). You try to kill the monster with the combo, but it doesn't die after the skill (5th attack). However, now the monster does not have enough left to last another combo for you to land the 5th attack again. Thus, he monster kill doesn't count for your Challenge, because it did not die by the skill.
> 
> I got the timing on my Hunter about right I think for the skill. In the heat of battle I often fail, but if I try, I can make the combo. Sometimes unintentionally XD
> 
> If only my lecture was finished, then I could continue the main story~



Yes, you got my feeble explanation and expressed it better than I was doing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> idk what tornado strike is, but for the missions where u have to kill a monster in a specific way, i just weaken them with regular attacks before finishing them with whatever skill



I have tried doing that, but so far have weakened them too much and so the 5 hit combo never completes to get me my completed challenge.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> No, I get it now. Sorry; I hadn't realized you needed to kill the monster with that skill. Remind me not to choose the Mercenary Life.
> 
> KarlaKGB has a good suggestion, though. But from what I understand it's really a matter of timing since the fifth attack _has_ to kill the monster, right? In that case, _seriously_; remind me not to choose the Mercenary Life.
> 
> Just out of curiosity; how many stars is that quest worth? Because with how hard it sounds, I'm hoping it's worth it!



I seem to need to complete it before I get the next batch of challenges, otherwise would have happily given up


----------



## Melyora

I believe it is an Expert Mercenary skill and it awards 150 stars (source: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Mercenary)

I usually use KarlaKGB's method as well, but only with my X charged attack. I think with the Mercenary it is a lot harder because it activates through a normal attack (A button) combo. If you miscalculate your damage, accidentally miss a hit, or time your button-pressing wrong, either you fail your combo for the skill or you don't kill the monster with the actual skill.

I'll be sticking with my Hunter ^_^'


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I seem to need to complete it before I get the next batch of challenges, otherwise would have happily given up



Okay, from what I find, the challenge you're referring to is the Bladestorm one, right? So that means you're an Expert? You can continue with the challenges of higher levels (Master if you're an Expert), even if they don't show up in your list. You can see here what other challenges you can do and when you go to your Life Master, they'll show up as completed, even if you haven't reached that rank yet. Hopefully that helps and I understood correctly this time.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm really enjoying the game so far, it's like a Final Fantasy on DS or Golden Sun. I'm only just starting magician, I've just got two spirits from the woods. I love the little butterfly companion.


----------



## Melyora

FancyThat said:


> I'm really enjoying the game so far, it's like a Final Fantasy on DS or Golden Sun. I'm only just starting magician, I've just got two spirits from the woods. I love the little butterfly companion.



Yes, although I have to admit I am tremendously happy she isn't shouting 'Hey! Listen!' into my ear every minute


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Okay, from what I find, the challenge you're referring to is the Bladestorm one, right? So that means you're an Expert? You can continue with the challenges of higher levels (Master if you're an Expert), even if they don't show up in your list. You can see here what other challenges you can do and when you go to your Life Master, they'll show up as completed, even if you haven't reached that rank yet. Hopefully that helps and I understood correctly this time.



Haven't got to the Bladestorm move yet, it is Tornado Shot I am stuck on, will check that one and see what else I might be able to do


----------



## FancyThat

Melyora said:


> Yes, although I have to admit I am tremendously happy she isn't shouting 'Hey! Listen!' into my ear every minute



Haha yes . I love the use of spirits, I loved the Golden Sun games so it brought back a bit of nostalgia for me.


----------



## Melyora

BiggKitty said:


> Haven't got to the Bladestorm move yet, it is Tornado Shot I am stuck on, will check that one and see what else I might be able to do



Yes, she means that, the Tornado Shot is part of the Challenge named 'Bladestorm' =)


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Okay, from what I find, the challenge you're referring to is the Bladestorm one, right? So that means you're an Expert? You can continue with the challenges of higher levels (Master if you're an Expert), even if they don't show up in your list. You can see here what other challenges you can do and when you go to your Life Master, they'll show up as completed, even if you haven't reached that rank yet. Hopefully that helps and I understood correctly this time.


Thanks
I have all the next challenges written down, now has anyone any idea where I find the Ancient Ruins path, I know it is stated as near Al Maajik, but that is the extent of my knowledge

Found them


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> has anyone any idea where I find the Ancient Ruins path, I know it is stated as near Al Maajik, but that is the extent of my knowledge



I can't check right now, but I think The Ancient Ruins are to the east of Al Maajik.


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I did hear somewhere to someone attempted to connect their Japanese version of Fantasy Life to a European player, and it failed. Though, that didn't seemed to be convincing. So, I'm still going to figure that out soon.
> 
> I sent BiggKitty a PM, so we will post the results tomorrow.




Looking for your portal to be opened now


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Looking for your portal to be opened now



Waiting for news on this.


----------



## JCnator

We have tried connecting between my Japanese version of Fantasy Life + LINK DLC (my Network version is currently 1.4.1), and I can't seem to connect with anyone outside of that system's region. Maybe someone who have Fantasy Life LINK! could actually connect with foreigners, but I'm willing to bet it would yield the same results.

I can't honestly explain why Level-5 would region-lock my Japanese version's multiplayer, especially because they're technically at the same level as a European with DLC is. Maybe it's because the oversea versions totally got rid of hiragana and katakana keyboards, bu that's just guessing. Hopefully, American players can play with Europeans when October 24th comes around.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Waiting for news on this.



I added the DLC and his Japanese FC and it still didn't work, so I guess that multi player is region locked which is a bit of a bummer!

So I also now have to wait for some of the rest of you to also add the DLC so I can visit and have friends into my town again. I was always going to add it, so have done so maybe a bit sooner than originally intended, but it used to tempt me every time I logged on


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> I can't check right now, but I think The Ancient Ruins are to the east of Al Maajik.



Found them thanks


----------



## Nerd House

I saw the trailer for this WAAAY back and was really excited for it, but it just kinda fell off my radar. Really not sure how.

Now I REALLY want it lol


----------



## Libra

I'm taking a break from Fantasy Life for a few days. I have this habit of starting a new game instead of finishing the one I was currently playing, so I'm going to be playing Virtue's Last Reward for a while. I'll still be reading this thread, though. 

I'm sorry to hear you weren't able to connect with BiggKitty, TheBigJC7777777.  It might indeed have to do with the different keyboards, in which case there would be no reason as to why American and European players wouldn't be able to play together. Wait and see!


----------



## Draco

so i am sure this has been ask 100 times but i reversed a copy of this game a Game Stop but they say it will not be out in US till DEC 31, but E-shop says OCT 24 and Nintendo says that also so to put my mind at ease OCT 24 ?


----------



## BiggKitty

Draco said:


> so i am sure this has been ask 100 times but i reversed a copy of this game a Game Stop but they say it will not be out in US till DEC 31, but E-shop says OCT 24 and Nintendo says that also so to put my mind at ease OCT 24 ?



Everything I have seen about this game says out in the US on 24th Oct


Just checked on Amazon.com and they also have release date as 24th


----------



## Solaeus

*peeps back in*
Do you guys think this has a lot of customization?


----------



## BiggKitty

Which characters have you added to your party? Who is the best? How much difference has it made to your fighting?

I have reached the stage where the monsters are a lot stronger and I definitely need help. Odin looks to be the strongest and a good bet to add, does anyone have any experience?

Also, having paid for the DLC yesterday, looking for players who also have ithe LINK added so can use multiplayer function with them.

It is a shame it didn't work last night trying to link up with The BigJC7777777's Japanese 3DS, let's hope that that is not the case when our US friends try  to multiplayer with us Europeans after 24th Oct.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Foes anyone know where the eye of darkness is? The quest says it's in Deep elder wood but I've had no luck so far locating one. Also does anyone know how to unlock the dark void at cacto cove?


----------



## Melyora

Solaeus said:


> *peeps back in*
> Do you guys think this has a lot of customization?



It has some customization. You can decorate your house with different furniture (and you can have 3 houses to decorate), but you cannot change the color of the sheets as in AC:NL. But you can make furniture yourself with the Carpenter Life.
There's a lot of different clothing, and as a Tailor you can make them yourself, and you can do a lot of customization here, but keep in mind that some clothing are better (in stats) for you than the clothing you find most cute. But it can all be manageable =)

The character customization is muccccch more extensive than in AC:NL. There are more than a dozen (or 2 dozen) different hairstyles, colors, different eyes, mouth, nose and eyebrows, and the eyes/mouth/nose can also be changed (you can manipulate each style to be bigger, smaller, higher or lower on the face).

So yeah, there is a lot 


What I also like, is that hairstyles change depending on your headgear. I tried a ponytail, which is located high on the back of your head, but if you wear a headgear that covers it, the ponytail will be located at the nape of your neck. 

My current hairstyle is a big swirly bun on the back of my head, but if I wear a headgear, my hair will drape from underneath it, as if it is pushed down.


----------



## Ebony

Does anyone know where to fish the Evil Carp in Al Maajik? Tried different spots in both sand and water but no luck so far...




Solaeus said:


> *peeps back in*
> Do you guys think this has a lot of customization?



Compared to AC, there's a lot more combinations when it comes to physical appearance and you also have the option of dying clothes/accessories for extra customization. On the other hand, house customization is pretty limited, you can still decorate your room with various furniture/flooring/wallpaper/etc. but it's not really a big feature in the game. 



BiggKitty said:


> Which characters have you added to your party? Who is the best? How much difference has it made to your fighting?
> 
> I have reached the stage where the monsters are a lot stronger and I definitely need help. Odin looks to be the strongest and a good bet to add, does anyone have any experience?



I prefer spellcasters as allies personally, melee characters tend to get knock back. Plus having a character like Yuelia or Elmie in the party can be useful since they have healing abilities. 

I haven't tested the multiplayer function yet but I'd like to give it a try and I have the DLC so feel free to add me. 



Uxie said:


> Foes anyone know where the eye of darkness is? The quest says it's in Deep elder wood but I've had no luck so far locating one. Also does anyone know how to unlock the dark void at cacto cove?



Eyes of Darkness is near the grotto entrance. It's an owl so it appears during night time.

Regarding Dark Void I'm not completely sure of the requirements but if I remember right I got a letter from Odin after I finished the main story.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Ebony said:


> Does anyone know where to fish the Evil Carp in Al Maajik? Tried different spots in both sand and water but no luck so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to AC, there's a lot more combinations when it comes to physical appearance and you also have the option of dying clothes/accessories for extra customization. On the other hand, house customization is pretty limited, you can still decorate your room with various furniture/flooring/wallpaper/etc. but it's not really a big feature in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer spellcasters as allies personally, melee characters tend to get knock back. Plus having a character like Yuelia or Elmie in the party can be useful since they have healing abilities.
> 
> I haven't tested the multiplayer function yet but I'd like to give it a try and I have the DLC so feel free to add me.
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes of Darkness is near the grotto entrance. It's an owl so it appears during night time.
> 
> Regarding Dark Void I'm not completely sure of the requirements but if I remember right I got a letter from Odin after I finished the main story.



Do you know where I can find the grotto? I checked the letter box and it seems I didn't get one from Odin, maybe I just need to wait


----------



## Libra

Melyora said:


> you cannot change the color of the sheets as in AC:NL



I haven't tried this yet but when I talked to Lily Lips she said she could change the color of the curtains I had just received from her (either from her or Florina, I can't remember), so I was actually under the impression that the color of certain items other than clothes can indeed be changed. Unless I was either hallucinating or dreaming when she told me this.

You can have three houses, yes, but you can't change the exterior. And as far as I know, it's only one room which is the same size for the three houses (and given that one of the houses is a mansion, well... you'd expect a bigger room) so it's not something you can really compare to AC:NL.

However, the fun part is that you can make your own furniture. 



BiggKitty said:


> Which characters have you added to your party?



I actually keep forgetting to add NPC's to my party. So far I've only tried it once with Laura and Olivia because it amused the heck out of me that they were fighting with swords while wearing princess gowns.


----------



## Ebony

Uxie said:


> Do you know where I can find the grotto? I checked the letter box and it seems I didn't get one from Odin, maybe I just need to wait



The grotto of Deep Elderwood is in the northest part of the forest. 

Which level are you currently? Maybe you need to increase your character's level before Odin sends you the letter, the monsters in Dark Void are pretty tough.


----------



## BiggKitty

I added Odin and Daemon to my party today, Odin is good, a worthwhile addition.

Ebony ....... Would love to have a meet up with you pls


----------



## Clara Oswald

Ebony said:


> The grotto of Deep Elderwood is in the northest part of the forest.
> 
> Which level are you currently? Maybe you need to increase your character's level before Odin sends you the letter, the monsters in Dark Void are pretty tough.



35, I read somewhere that I need to be level 40 so im gonna work on that. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ebony

You're welcome ^^

I finally fished an Evil Carp for Libby but I caught a giant one so now I don't feel like giving it to her XD


----------



## Delphine

Bought the game last Saturday, I loooove it!  It's so addictive, there are so many things that need to be done! I first started as a Paladin, but I didn't liked it (and my character's face wasn't that great), so I changed and went for the Magician class, it's much better in my opinion! 

I'm having a hard time deciding whether I should do the whole story as a Magician, or take a break from the main story and try each Class... I tried the clothes class (don't know the name), it was boring... and I've also been a pioneer for a few minutes but I didn't like it, I just wanted to get rid of it to get more stuff in the nature ._. And I'm only at level 12 or something. I feel like I should try harder to farm some experience, but so far it hasn't been a problem for me...


----------



## BiggKitty

Uxie said:


> 35, I read somewhere that I need to be level 40 so im gonna work on that. Thanks for the help



I got to level 40 tonight and got the letter from Odin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delphine said:


> Bought the game last Saturday, I loooove it!  It's so addictive, there are so many things that need to be done! I first started as a Paladin, but I didn't liked it (and my character's face wasn't that great), so I changed and went for the Magician class, it's much better in my opinion!
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding whether I should do the whole story as a Magician, or take a break from the main story and try each Class... I tried the clothes class (don't know the name), it was boring... and I've also been a pioneer for a few minutes but I didn't like it, I just wanted to get rid of it to get more stuff in the nature ._. And I'm only at level 12 or something. I feel like I should try harder to farm some experience, but so far it hasn't been a problem for me...



It's quite fun to do a lot of the other lives as well as one of the main 4 fighting ones, if you are a miner you can mine the ore to use as a blacksmith to forge armour and such, as a forester you get the wood to be a carpenter to make the furniture for your houses, and fishing to get the fish to cook with, and Taylor to make your own clothes. All the lives have a use, and by doing all these lives you can sell to get dosh and ultimately earn bliss points to get the prizes from Flutter after you have finished her quests.


----------



## Hamusuta

Does anyone else find it hard to do the swing shot thing as a mercenary? Its like "lel press A 4 times" and i do but like it only works 1/10 times. -_-


----------



## Solaeus

Thank you, I didn't actually expect it to have that much customization


----------



## Hamusuta

and also why does the dash thingy (when it levels up) always use the same SP, like it doesnt lower when the dash skill levels up for me its just consuming the same amount and i can only dash for like 5 seconds.


----------



## Melyora

Hamusuta said:


> and also why does the dash thingy (when it levels up) always use the same SP, like it doesnt lower when the dash skill levels up for me its just consuming the same amount and i can only dash for like 5 seconds.



I don't know... I have Dashing at lvl 5 but I _have_ noticed I serious decline in SP consumption compared to lvl 1 Dashing. But I would go for a horse when going through the field 

I know that earlier in this topic it was said that a the 'Own a Horse' Bliss Reward was rather useless, I have found it quite handy to have my own horse. A horse you rent will run away soon after you dismount, while your own horse will not. Yes, it might run away when a monster attacks it, but it is similar to keeping your Bounties safe. Just put your horse in a corner where monsters normally don't roam and go kill monsters/gather materials. Pick up your horse when you want to travel further.
A horse also makes it way easier and faster to transport Bounties, since monster cannot attack your Bounties while on your horse and you cannot Dash while carrying Bounties.

Plus, she is just too cute <3 My black mare Cinder takes me and my dog Chale everywhere! 

Still haven't been able to continue the main story XD University takes too much of my time >_<


----------



## BiggKitty

Hamusuta said:


> Does anyone else find it hard to do the swing shot thing as a mercenary? Its like "lel press A 4 times" and i do but like it only works 1/10 times. -_-



The Mercenary shots do take a bit of getting used to. Wait till you get to the wretched Tornado shot, it looks easy written down, but boy is causing me problems, it seems I have now managed to complete 1/10 and have no recollection of doing so. To add to my mercenary woes I now have a Volcano shot to master.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> I don't know... I have Dashing at lvl 5 but I _have_ noticed I serious decline in SP consumption compared to lvl 1 Dashing. But I would go for a horse when going through the field
> 
> I know that earlier in this topic it was said that a the 'Own a Horse' Bliss Reward was rather useless, I have found it quite handy to have my own horse. A horse you rent will run away soon after you dismount, while your own horse will not. Yes, it might run away when a monster attacks it, but it is similar to keeping your Bounties safe. Just put your horse in a corner where monsters normally don't roam and go kill monsters/gather materials. Pick up your horse when you want to travel further.
> A horse also makes it way easier and faster to transport Bounties, since monster cannot attack your Bounties while on your horse and you cannot Dash while carrying Bounties.
> 
> 
> Plus, she is just too cute <3 My black mare Cinder takes me and my dog Chale everywhere!
> 
> Still haven't been able to continue the main story XD University takes too much of my time >_<



I will get a horse and give it a try, my feet are tired from all this travelling about.  I am sort of really looking forward to having a dragon as a pet, not sure how well that might go down with the horse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solaeus said:


> Thank you, I didn't actually expect it to have that much customization



I have to admit that there is just so much to do in the game that customisation has sort of taken a back burner with me at the moment apart from trying to upgrade the clothes and gear that will aid my fighting skills.

But once I get some time I am looking forward to making some of my own furniture, so much more satisfying than just buying from the shop


----------



## Melyora

BiggKitty said:


> I will get a horse and give it a try, my feet are tired from all this travelling about.  I am sort of really looking forward to having a dragon as a pet, not sure how well that might go down with the horse.



The horse does not count to your amount of Pets. As it is a separate Bliss Reward =)


----------



## BiggKitty

Melyora said:


> The horse does not count to your amount of Pets. As it is a separate Bliss Reward =)



Yes, I realised, will make it my next Bliss award, so far had been avoiding it


----------



## Melyora

I have finished the main story Tale of Lunares - part 4, going on to part 5!

I loved the story in Al Majeek! The BGM was also soooo very sinister, just brilliant. And the development of the story there, amazing.

I am starting to get some trouble with the monsters, especially the mini bosses, on the new maps where I'm supposed to go, I think I'd better turn back to Port Puerto and do the Challenges of my other Lives and explore a bit more there.


----------



## Isabella

I'm looking forward to this game, it looks really fun. it kind of seems like animal crossing


----------



## Libra

Secret treasure chest locations.


----------



## Emily

Currently trying to get to level 50 to access the dlc currently level 36 slowly getting there


----------



## BiggKitty

Isabella said:


> I'm looking forward to this game, it looks really fun. it kind of seems like animal crossing



Apologies for any mistakes in the following........

It has been compared to AC possibly because there is a collecting element involved, you pick up plants, insects etc. You have 3 houses to furnish but they are only one room each. You can fish as angler in one of the lives, but fishing is much more complex in FL. maybe there are a few other minor similarities but it ends there. In FL you have a storyline in 6 parts but I doubt anyone would buy this game for just that. The joy is being able to have a variety of different lives that interconnect with each other and each life has a collection of ongoing quests to complete to move up in ranking for each life. You mine ore, Become a woodcutter, angler and  Taylor, cook, become am alchemist and a blacksmith. There are 4 main fighting lives, magician, hunter, paladin and mercenary, all totally different.  You get to own 3 pets if you wish and ride a horse. FL has three towns, Castele, Port Puerto and Al Maajik. There are the East and West Grassy plains and Elderwood a forested area to hunt out nasties. There are areas off Port Puerto where you find marine horrors and zombies, and off Al Maajik you get a desert area and ancient ruins where everything wants to kill you. There is an Island in the Sky and the additional DLC called Origin Island, so the area you have to roam through is absolutely vast.

I am sure this game will have it's critics, but so far everyone on this thread and those I have seen on Gamefaqs, appear to really love it. Health warning.........Prepare to become totally addicted!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emily said:


> Currently trying to get to level 50 to access the dlc currently level 36 slowly getting there



Hard to know whether to push on to get to level 50, or start to firm up all my other lives which are the very lowest of the low


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I am sure this game will have it's critics, but so far everyone on this thread and those I have seen on Gamefaqs, appear to really love it.



I'm going to say that the one thing I like less about this game is the lack of a decent world-map. And the story isn't _that_ great either, but that's a matter of opinion. The story isn't really "necessary" either, other than that it opens new locations, but that's pretty much it. You don't really have a story that goes from A to B, like say Pok?mon where you begin with one Pok?mon, advance through the story and it ends when you've beaten the Elite Four.

As BiggKitty has said, the area you get to roam is vast and given that there's so much to do (different Lives, NPC's, items you can gather, and so on), the game can also get a bit overwhelming at times. It all depends on _how_ you play it; this isn't a game meant to be rushed through, but you can do it, if that is what you want.

And the one thing that is different from Animal Crossing and which is absolutely great is that you don't get penalized if you don't play for a while. It's not like someone will move out or something, so that's nice because it means you really can play this game because you _want_ to and not - as is sometimes the case - because you _have_ to.


----------



## BiggKitty

I agree with Libra, actually I do have two big moans.......one the rotten world map, although the close up map is excellent, and the other is the chat line with its keyboard set alphabetically rather than qwerty


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> I agree with Libra, actually I do have two big moans.......one the rotten world map, although the close up map is excellent, and the other is the chat line with its keyboard set alphabetically rather than qwerty



Pretty much. I think it feels a lot like Pokemon in a way, I feel like I'm only starting this game and that I will be playing it for years to come which is what I do with Pokemon.

I unlocked the dark void and have completed two out of the three quest I needed to complete but the last one is by far the hardest, it's to kill shadow bigbeak, looks like I've got a lot of training to do.


----------



## BiggKitty

Emily said:


> Currently trying to get to level 50 to access the dlc currently level 36 slowly getting there



A good way to rack up experience points to get the levels up quickly is add Odin plus one other to your party and go fight in the ancient ruins, you soon add loadsa points in between the dying a few times......well if I am talking about myself, dying a lot of times.


----------



## BiggKitty

If there are members who are watching this thread wondering whether to buy this game, the following I have borrowed from Amazon.co.uk and is a 5 star review which I think gives an accurate picture of what the game is like. Maybe it will be useful for possible US buyers to help them also decide.

Most Helpful First | Newest First

23 of 24 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Fantasy Life, another Level 5 gem., 27 Sep 2014
By Miss Samantha Capes "The Star Ocean Geek." (UK) - See all my reviews
= Fun:5.0 out of 5 stars 
Verified Purchase(What is this?)
This review is from: Fantasy Life (Nintendo 3DS) (Video Game)
I wasn't convinced by the trailer to this game, which was just an opening sequence with cute anime characters running around. It was charming and funny, but showed little of what the game had to offer, which is actually a LOT.

I must have spent half an hour customising my "virtual" body size, face size, eyes, hair, eyebrows, mouth, nose and facial features until she looked exactly the way I wanted her to look. You can make face parts bigger and smaller, move them up or down, and add facial hair. The number of choices, especially the colours for hair and eyes, means that there is a huge scope for individual and unique characters. Lastly, you have a modest selection of voices to choose from. I went with the least "moe" option. Not even the acclaimed Animal Crossing has this much customisation.

The graphics are adorable, all of the characters have a real life vibrancy to them. Even the monsters move around with their own flair, and so it becomes a game of learning their movements and attacks in order to avoid them. I'm playing through as the witch/ magic apprentice, so evasion is even more necessary. The main city and surrounding fields have the same quality of animation I've come to expect from Level 5. Some of the foliage stands out on purpose, because they are harvestable, much the same as in Harvest Moon. You can also shake trees for apples and honey.

During the game you can choose to spend your "bliss", obtained from completing quests, on certain perks. One of these perks is to get a soundtrack in-game from the comfort of your room. You'll definitely want to do that, as the music so far has been a delight. Other perks include getting a pet, increasing your bag storage size and inventory in local shops. There are some quests a novice character won't be able to do, but once you get into the habit of switching "lives" up and learning different skills, the game should become a lot more fluid. I particularly like the various aspects of your character you can improve. Not only does their main level go up, but you can earn life points to increase your life skills. I started as a "fledgling" witch, and now I am a "novice". Hoo-rah!

Though this game has the day-to-day feel of a simulation game, it is definitely an RPG with a simulation twist. You can move house and decorate your home, play through an intriguing main story while taking part in mini quests and buy clothes for your character.

The battles are in real time, and so far they consist of using one button for main attacks, and another for targeting multiple foes. Depending on whether you tap or hold the buttons down, the attack will be different. Also, by selecting the right arrow on the directional pad, you can choose from your character's various skills. So using my witch as an example, when I press the right arrow four elements appear. I choose fire and tap a, and my character lets out a short burst of fire. If I hold the same button down, my character will charge the attack, making it more powerful. If I hold down x, she will charge a different fire attack, that targets all enemies. The y button switches between enemies, and if you advance far enough into your chosen life, you will receive a special attack that charges up as you attack. It can be unleashed once when charged by pressing the x button. I can also use a dagger as a backup, though you can just wait for your SP (magic power) to restore over time. If I want to switch to another element, such as Earth for healing, I just tap the right directional arrow and choose Earth, and then the attacks switch. This makes you think about what to use on which enemies and when not to approach. I quite like it, simple but engaging.

Making money is straightforward enough, but will take farming if you want as much as you can get early on. The "bounty enemies" that you take to the guild respawn quickly, and since you can take three with you, you can farm them for "dosh". They follow behind you and can be attacked by foes until you trade them in, so you'd best protect them until you can get your reward. Moving around the world without bounties is easy, since the maps are well drawn. Later on you can rent horses, which are adorable to gallop about on. You can also quick jump to a few locations, like the guild, your room and the entrance to the first plains, as long a you don't have a bounty with you.

When your character levels up, you can choose to spread extra status points where you like. Since my character is a witch, I choose to increase intelligence and focus. Your characters skills also level up the more they are used, and more content becomes available to you. There's so much more to do in this game, like owning a horse and travelling to other lands, finding out about my haughty butterfly companion and making my character strong, that I know it's going to keep me occupied for months. There's even some promising looking DLC on the title screen for when you've finished the main game, with extra areas to explore and more quests. This is something else for me to look forward to.

This game is like a cross between Dragon Quest, Final Fantasy, Harvest Moon and Animal Crossing. And it works. What would make this game better? No boys/girls clothing. I'm a tom boy, so I like to wear male clothes, yet in this game girls have to wear apparently "girly" clothes, which is so far a couple of cutesy skirts. No thanks. Secondly, it would be nice if the battles were a bit more complicated, but this game is aimed at children first, and adults second, so it's simplicity is understandable.

Graphics: 9/10
Music: 9/10
Character Customisation: 10/10
Battles: 8/10
Content: 10/10

Overall: 9.5/10


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> If there are members who are watching this thread wondering whether to buy this game, the following I have borrowed from Amazon.co.uk and is a 5 star review which I think gives an accurate picture of what the game is like.



Haha, that's awesome; I showed the exact same review to a friend of mine who was debating on whether or not to buy this game.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Haha, that's awesome; I showed the exact same review to a friend of mine who was debating on whether or not to buy this game.



I thought it was a good review as well, better than I could have done in any case. Found it interesting that one person out of 24 who rated that post didn't find it helpful. I suppose there is no pleasing everyone!


----------



## Hamusuta

Where can i find some iron to mine?


----------



## Ebony

Hamusuta said:


> Where can i find some iron to mine?



Waterfall Cave in Mount Snowpeak


----------



## Hamusuta

Ebony said:


> Waterfall Cave in Mount Snowpeak



Tyvm


----------



## dollydaydream

I need some help defeating the giant owl thing in Levitania if anybody wants to help


----------



## BiggKitty

dollydaydream said:


> I need some help defeating the giant owl thing in Levitania if anybody wants to help



Do you have the LINK DLC yet? I bought it so now can only multiplayer with others that have done likewise


----------



## dollydaydream

BiggKitty said:


> Do you have the LINK DLC yet? I bought it so now can only multiplayer with others that have done likewise



unfortunately not :c I hope too soon though


----------



## Hamusuta

BiggKitty said:


> Do you have the LINK DLC yet? I bought it so now can only multiplayer with others that have done likewise



What is LINK DLC? Do EU players need it? :O


----------



## Libra

Hamusuta said:


> What is LINK DLC? Do EU players need it? :O



Click here for more info. 

You don't _need_ it, no. But if you enjoy the game, you might like what the DLC has to offer.


----------



## Emily

Defeated the Napdragon when I was at level 40 today wow  Was quite difficult, I had Yuelia and Daemon with me but it did take me a few minutes. The bounty was golden and I got 5500 dosh for handing it in (I think) I also got a crown that looks so cool and increased my defence up to 130 alltogether which is good


----------



## Pixelorez

*Fantasy life*

Will you, or did you buy Fantasy life?
I think, it's really awesome game, and everyone should try it. 
What do you think?


----------



## tamagotchi

I like their trailer. 

_Fantasy Life - Get a Life!_


----------



## BiggKitty

Emily said:


> Defeated the Napdragon when I was at level 40 today wow  Was quite difficult, I had Yuelia and Daemon with me but it did take me a few minutes. The bounty was golden and I got 5500 dosh for handing it in (I think) I also got a crown that looks so cool and increased my defence up to 130 alltogether which is good



Congratulations....I don't think I dare try the Napdragon yet


----------



## Nerd House

If I have the funds, I will certainly get it.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

2 weeks left before NA release ;A;


----------



## mags

Emily said:


> Defeated the Napdragon when I was at level 40 today wow  Was quite difficult, I had Yuelia and Daemon with me but it did take me a few minutes. The bounty was golden and I got 5500 dosh for handing it in (I think) I also got a crown that looks so cool and increased my defence up to 130 alltogether which is good


Wow well done you!, I just run past it in panic.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Emily said:


> Defeated the Napdragon when I was at level 40 today wow  Was quite difficult, I had Yuelia and Daemon with me but it did take me a few minutes. The bounty was golden and I got 5500 dosh for handing it in (I think) I also got a crown that looks so cool and increased my defence up to 130 alltogether which is good



Well done! I'm going to have to attack him sooner or later to get dragon scales.

Quick question, how do you get daemon to be an ally?


----------



## Emily

Uxie said:


> Well done! I'm going to have to attack him sooner or later to get dragon scales.
> 
> Quick question, how do you get daemon to be an ally?



After finishing the main story go and talk to him and he will say his mum lets him explore Reveria c:


----------



## Toeto

Well guys I finally got it. I ordered it last friday but the package got lost, so I cancelled that and grabbed it in a gamestore yesterday. I chose to be a hunter and I really enjoy the game this far .


----------



## Melyora

Hmmm, for my Adept Hunter Challenge I have to kill the vicious Bigbeak at the West Grassy Plains. I do _some_ damage to him, but he hits me very hard and I hardly scratch him. 

I am already an Expert Hunter lvl 27ish (I think). I guess it's just still to hard for me to kill it, but yeah, very difficult challenge for an Adept Challenge.

Anybody else having difficulty with this Boss? Recommendations? I guess I'll try again when I hit lvl 30 and I'll take some NPCs with me.


----------



## Toeto

Does anyone know when you can buy a horse and pets? Because I already have the rewards for it (well, renting a horse and buying first pet).


----------



## BiggKitty

Melyora said:


> Hmmm, for my Adept Hunter Challenge I have to kill the vicious Bigbeak at the West Grassy Plains. I do _some_ damage to him, but he hits me very hard and I hardly scratch him.
> 
> I am already an Expert Hunter lvl 27ish (I think). I guess it's just still to hard for me to kill it, but yeah, very difficult challenge for an Adept Challenge.
> 
> Anybody else having difficulty with this Boss? Recommendations? I guess I'll try again when I hit lvl 30 and I'll take some NPCs with me.



Yes, try taking some NCP's or multi player with another to help you out should do the trick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toeto said:


> Does anyone know when you can buy a horse and pets? Because I already have the rewards for it (well, renting a horse and buying first pet).



Go to the Artisan's District and the will find an area with several animals and a Pet Vendor who will offer to sell you either a cat or a dog, and then to South Castele where you will find the Stables where you can rent a horse, you won't be able to buy one until you have the Bliss award for Riding (I think it is)

You need a further Bliss award for a second pet and yet another for the third, you can also sell unwanted pets back to pet vendors who you will find roaming around in Port Puerto and Al Maajik apart from the Artisan's District seller


----------



## Melyora

I have bought it and I am enjoying it tremendously! Still not that far along in my game, but there is so much to do, and you're not obliged to work your way through it, you can set your own pace to get through this game.

There is already a discussion thread here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?188436-Fantasy-Life-Thread-Now-available-in-Europe!
If people want more opinions or some stories about gameplay from other people =)


----------



## Toeto

Aahrg I can't find all the people I once accepted a request from.


----------



## Melyora

Toeto said:


> Aahrg I can't find all the people I once accepted a request from.



I guess all of us have that problem XD That, in combination with the world map, are for me the biggest issues with this game. So hard to find the people from your quests again >_< And I noticed that some of the NPCs only appear with a Quest Mark during daytime or nighttime. 

Good luck! I had recently decided to just drop a lot of Quests and only take the ones that I might possibly be able to finish while I was in the area anyway.


----------



## BiggKitty

Melyora said:


> I guess all of us have that problem XD That, in combination with the world map, are for me the biggest issues with this game. So hard to find the people from your quests again >_< And I noticed that some of the NPCs only appear with a Quest Mark during daytime or nighttime.
> 
> Good luck! I had recently decided to just drop a lot of Quests and only take the ones that I might possibly be able to finish while I was in the area anyway.



For anyone just starting the game, it might be worthwhile to keep a list of requests, what the request is and where the requesting person can be found. I wish I had done that in the beginning would have made life now much simpler.

I think I am going to cancel all my requests out and start again with making a list as I go along.


----------



## Trio4meo

Hi, I've been playing Fantasy Life too!  Mastered 2 lives and got my file deleted.... T_T


----------



## BiggKitty

Trio4meo said:


> Hi, I've been playing Fantasy Life too!  Mastered 2 lives and got my file deleted.... T_T



What happened?


----------



## Trio4meo

My little brother deleted it because he was jealous of my stats


----------



## Toeto

Trio4meo said:


> My little brother deleted it because he was jealous of my stats



I would delete my little brother if he did that, but I don't have one.


----------



## Ebony

I'm going to do some dragon hunting in attempt to get their scales. If anyone (with the DLC) would like to join and share bounties, feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> what the request is and where the requesting person can be found.



When you're looking at the quest a person made in the quests list, you can press X to be shown where the NPC is that gave you said quest. It's not super detailed, but it's helpful if you have at least _some_ idea of where they can be found.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> When you're looking at the quest a person made in the quests list, you can press X to be shown where the NPC is that gave you said quest. It's not super detailed, but it's helpful if you have at least _some_ idea of where they can be found.



This is what I've been doing, so far I've never been stuck finding a quest giver again. I'm enjoying the game, no great difficulties so far.

I'm wondering if it's worth buying the DLC yet as I've not completed the main story (I've been working on other quests and my life quests mainly) and I've heard you can't play it at all until you've reached a higher level or completed the main storyline, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth buying the DLC yet as I've not completed the main story (I've been working on other quests and my life quests mainly) and I've heard you can't play it at all until you've reached a higher level or completed the main storyline, can anyone confirm?



Yes, that is correct (as you can see here). You need to complete the main story and be level 50 before you can go to Origin Island. But you can get the birds early in the game (I think the dragons can only be found in Origin Island, but I'm not entirely sure) and you have the option to further customize your character (but that's only for a new character you create).

So you might want to wait a while before getting the DLC because it'll mean you will only be able to play with people who have the DLC as well.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Yes, that is correct (as you can see here). You need to complete the main story and be level 50 before you can go to Origin Island. But you can get the birds early in the game (I think the dragons can only be found in Origin Island, but I'm not entirely sure) and you have the option to further customize your character (but that's only for a new character you create).
> 
> So you might want to wait a while before getting the DLC because it'll mean you will only be able to play with people who have the DLC as well.



Ah ok thanks, I've just completed part 5 of the main story so I think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> You have the option to further customize your character (but that's only for a new character you create).



Apparently that is not correct; you seem to have the option to "reconfigure" your character on Origin Island. I guess TheBigJC7777777 should be able to confirm this.


----------



## BiggKitty

Does anyone fight using the bombs and other potions besides the HP and SP?  And if so what do they find is best?


----------



## Hamusuta

BiggKitty said:


> Does anyone fight using the bombs and other potions besides the HP and SP?  And if so what do they find is best?



I have bombs in my pouch, but ive never used them ever LOL


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys does anyone know where I can buy a better staff? Because the one I have is the same one I got when doing the magician tutorial xD Idk where to buy a better one, i know you can make better swords but i noticed you cant make better staves lol.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hamusuta said:


> Guys does anyone know where I can buy a better staff? Because the one I have is the same one I got when doing the magician tutorial xD Idk where to buy a better one, i know you can make better swords but i noticed you cant make better staves lol.



You can make better ones as a carpenter and buy them in the various weapon shops I think

Can anyone help me to defeat shadow bigbeak? I don't have the DLC yet but I can get it at any time


----------



## BiggKitty

I am not sure why this thread has been moved into the Gamers Lounge, when it was the original thread and any other threads should be merged into this one.

As this is most definitely a Nintendo game and will have an even bigger following on release in the US at end of the month, can you please move it back into the Nintendo sub section, many thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> You can make better ones as a carpenter and buy them in the various weapon shops I think
> 
> Can anyone help me to defeat shadow bigbeak? I don't have the DLC yet but I can get it at any time



I will help you if you wish, but you will need to get the DLC and give me warning so I can stock up on HP and SP potions, Pm if need be I probably read them quicker than this thread


----------



## Justin

BiggKitty said:


> I am not sure why this thread has been moved into the Gamers Lounge, when it was the original thread and any other threads should be merged into this one.
> 
> As this is most definitely a Nintendo game and will have an even bigger following on release in the US at end of the month, can you please move it back into the Nintendo sub section, many thanks



Our tools for merging threads will move the thread into the location of the thread being merged unless we manually catch it and change it, so that's probably what happened


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> I am not sure why this thread has been moved into the Gamers Lounge, when it was the original thread and any other threads should be merged into this one.
> 
> As this is most definitely a Nintendo game and will have an even bigger following on release in the US at end of the month, can you please move it back into the Nintendo sub section, many thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I will help you if you wish, but you will need to get the DLC and give me warning so I can stock up on HP and SP potions, Pm if need be I probably read them quicker than this thread



Thanks! That would be a big help, I'm hopefully getting it later today so I will let you know


----------



## BiggKitty

Justin said:


> Our tools for merging threads will move the thread into the location of the thread being merged unless we manually catch it and change it, so that's probably what happened




Thanks Justin, back where we belong


----------



## Toeto

What do you guys think is the most fun job/life?
I've been a hunter from the start, I tried cook and tailor but these became boring in my opinion after the tutorial. 
So now I am a hunter again .


----------



## Toeto

What do you guys think is the most fun job/life?
I've been a hunter from the start, I tried cook and tailor but these became boring in my opinion after the tutorial. 
So now I am a hunter again .


----------



## dollydaydream

Uxie said:


> You can make better ones as a carpenter and buy them in the various weapon shops I think
> 
> Can anyone help me to defeat shadow bigbeak? I don't have the DLC yet but I can get it at any time



I don't have the DLC yet either so I'd be happy to come over and help you! i'm level 44 (I think) and I can buy some SP and HP potions too


----------



## Clara Oswald

dollydaydream said:


> I don't have the DLC yet either so I'd be happy to come over and help you! i'm level 44 (I think) and I can buy some SP and HP potions too



That would be great! Espcially as the e-shop isnt working currently!

Are you around now and is there anything I can do in return?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Toeto said:


> What do you guys think is the most fun job/life?
> I've been a hunter from the start, I tried cook and tailor but these became boring in my opinion after the tutorial.
> So now I am a hunter again .



Hunter and blacksmith are my two favourites, I'm a hero in both but after a defeat shadow bigbeak I will be a legend hunter which is awesome


----------



## Trio4meo

Toeto said:


> What do you guys think is the most fun job/life?
> I've been a hunter from the start, I tried cook and tailor but these became boring in my opinion after the tutorial.
> So now I am a hunter again .


Being a saurceris, tailor and carpenter is my favourite because I like getting new recipies that are useful  I have mastered tailoring and saurceri but unfortunately I have to start all over again which means spending ages on defeating wraiths and dragons to unlock places to defeat even more monsters ;_________;


----------



## Libra

(Posting to make the post(s) before this one appear.)


----------



## BiggKitty

Toeto said:


> What do you guys think is the most fun job/life?
> I've been a hunter from the start, I tried cook and tailor but these became boring in my opinion after the tutorial.
> So now I am a hunter again .




Well you need to have one of the 4 main lives, paladin, mercenary, archer or magician for fighting the monsters,  then the other lives are all extras which compliment the 4 main lives. If you are a miner you can collect the ore etc for the blacksmith to turn into armour or weapons, likewise the woodcutter supplements the carpenter to make gear for archer and magician plus furniture for your houses. Angler supplements cooking and Taylor you make your clothes and alchemist you make potions to use in killing monsters and bosses. So every life has it uses but you will probably always return to you main fighting life.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As a mercenary, I had Odin and the funny looking guy called Miguel (big shot mercenary) join my party today, they were quite brilliant and we killed umpteen bosses, I won't say with no problem but all battles were fun and had a successful outcome. well worth sorting out your two strongest characters who can join your party and enlisting their help to complete a few quests.


----------



## Hamusuta

I really wanna fight some stuff with you guys, but i need to get my level up cuz im only level 13 oops.

But what class do you guys enjoy fighting with the most? (as in what would you want your partners class to be as when ur fighting with someone)


----------



## BiggKitty

Hamusuta said:


> I really wanna fight some stuff with you guys, but i need to get my level up cuz im only level 13 oops.
> 
> But what class do you guys enjoy fighting with the most? (as in what would you want your partners class to be as when ur fighting with someone)



I have multiplayered several times and always with a different class, and usually come away thinking my friends class might be better than mine. I would ultimately like to be proficient in all 4 fighting classes, but concentrating on just one for now, which is not the one I started out on.
I would happily join you but am now limited as I can only multi play with others who have the paid for DLC  for Origin Island.


----------



## Hamusuta

BiggKitty said:


> I have multiplayered several times and always with a different class, and usually come away thinking my friends class might be better than mine. I would ultimately like to be proficient in all 4 fighting classes, but concentrating on just one for now, which is not the one I started out on.
> I would happily join you but am now limited as I can only multi play with others who have the paid for DLC  for Origin Island.


Awesome!  and yeah i was thinking of buying it, but ill probably wait until my birthday because rn im broke LOL. But thanks


----------



## BiggKitty

I have just reached Origin Island, tomorrow time to have a good look round, another map to memorise where all the different places are and more place names to remember. I am only just starting to get to grips with all the ones we have had so far and still get lost trying to find some of the caves at Port Puerto


----------



## Delphine

Hey guys, I could use a little help... n_n

I'm a Magician and I need to be an 'expert' (sorry if the terms aren't 100% accurate but hopefully you'll get my point), for that I have to accomplish several challenges and I can't seem to be able to defeat a 'Spirit' (like the huge Fire Spirit in the fire cave near the moutain, hope that's clear enough), I'm level 21 and I keep trying but fail everytime, should I keep getting my level up before I start defeating a Spirit again...?

In other words: any tips to become an Expert Magician? n_n'


----------



## Ebony

Delphine said:


> Hey guys, I could use a little help... n_n
> 
> I'm a Magician and I need to be an 'expert' (sorry if the terms aren't 100% accurate but hopefully you'll get my point), for that I have to accomplish several challenges and I can't seem to be able to defeat a 'Spirit' (like the huge Fire Spirit in the fire cave near the moutain, hope that's clear enough), I'm level 21 and I keep trying but fail everytime, should I keep getting my level up before I start defeating a Spirit again...?
> 
> In other words: any tips to become an Expert Magician? n_n'



I'm mainly playing as a warrior but still here are a few tips I can think of:
- the Wraiths (spirit bosses) are pretty hard so increasing your overall level is definitely a good idea
- grind the opposite element as much as possible (I mean if you want to fight the Fire Wraith, then level up your water magic)
- equip the best wand/staff you can and attack from distance
- bring two allies with you to help, maybe melee fighters (like Odin) so that you can use them as tanks, just revive them when they faint
- bring as much as potions as you can, especially life cures and the ones for SP recovery. It's probably best to use earth magic to heal yourself, that way you also level up your overall magic skill.

Optional: play the Alchemist life too as it complements the Magican life (you'll be able to brew your own potions, including "super" ones which are more efficient the regular ones) and/or the Carpenter life to make more powerful wands


----------



## mags

I sold a load of clothes to make room for some more items and when I changed to the 'archer' I was in my vest and knickers! I bought some clothes but it says I cant use them.....HELP


----------



## BiggKitty

mags said:


> I sold a load of clothes to make room for some more items and when I changed to the 'archer' I was in my vest and knickers! I bought some clothes but it says I cant use them.....HELP



Maybe you need to be a higher life grade to wear the clothes you bought. Best to store unused items in your wardrobe until you find out if they would be needed later. Getting the largest bag I could was a priority for me, heavens knows what use all the items I have collected will be.

As it is a bit of an affront to your dignity to fight in knickers and vest, can you not rebuy some basic archer clothes which you could use until you can wear the better items you purchased?


----------



## mags

I have the biggest bliss storage but Wardrobe? I didn't know you can store stuff in your wardrobe? wow thanks, how will I know what the 'basic archers clothes' are?


----------



## BiggKitty

mags said:


> I have the biggest bliss storage but Wardrobe? I didn't know you can store stuff in your wardrobe? wow thanks, how will I know what the 'basic archers clothes' are?



I think ( so don't blame me if I'm wrong) if you look at clothes to buy while you are in your archer life, if you find an item of clothes and flip through the "x" button it should tell you if you can equip that garment or whether you need to be higher grade, same as any other gear, and you will be looking for clothing that is showing the archer bow symbol in the line up of what items can be worn/used by which lifestyles.

You can also use Bliss points to make a larger storage area (read wardrobe for that) and then stack loads stuff in it for safe keeping u til you need it. My items now holds 500, the size box to get with Bliss points has slowly enlarged to bigger and bigger ones the more Bliss points you get.


----------



## mags

Wow thanks BiggKitty, I just put loads of stuff in my wardrobe and bought some clothes, thank you for your advise. You are a star!


----------



## Emily

BiggKitty said:


> I think ( so don't blame me if I'm wrong) if you look at clothes to buy while you are in your archer life, if you find an item of clothes and flip through the "x" button it should tell you if you can equip that garment or whether you need to be higher grade, same as any other gear, and you will be looking for clothing that is showing the archer bow symbol in the line up of what items can be worn/used by which lifestyles.
> 
> You can also use Bliss points to make a larger storage area (read wardrobe for that) and then stack loads stuff in it for safe keeping u til you need it. My items now holds 500, the size box to get with Bliss points has slowly enlarged to bigger and bigger ones the more Bliss points you get.



I havent even used that wardrobe yet because i got the bliss bonus of 400 bag size XD
Got level 47 last night trying to get level 50 today


----------



## BiggKitty

Well, all the monsters are harder to kill on Origin Island as you probably would expect and I carefully skirted round all the big ultra scary bosses who I am quite sure are going to be extremely difficult to kill. I Was so busy staying alive I forgot to look out for any pet vendor or someone who might have sold me a dragon. Only one time I got a bounty and I lost it trying to find an agent, really need to do a recon and try to remember where they are standing. I managed to complete 3 quests but because they are not showing on my quest list, my master won't give me the credit yet, most annoying. Looking like I will have to complete that wretched Tornado Shot quest, the one that has been plaguing me since receiving it. Now standing at 4/10 and I have no idea how I got the 4 points I do have.


----------



## Trio4meo

Having difficulty defeating the Gale Wrath, does anyone know what element as a magician I should use against it?


----------



## Hamusuta

Where can I find Palm wood and a Ruby so I can make a Palm staff?


----------



## Ebony

BiggKitty said:


> I Was so busy staying alive I forgot to look out for any pet vendor or someone who might have sold me a dragon.



There's no pet dragon in Origin Island as far as I can tell. If you want dragons, they're available from the vendor in Levithania. They're just babies though so not very useful in battle.



Trio4meo said:


> Having difficulty defeating the Gale Wrath, does anyone know what element as a magician I should use against it?



I think you can use either fire or water but fire seems a better option. In this game, earth magic can be only used for healing purposes so
water/ice* > fire
fire > wind (and of course any plant monsters)
wind/lightning* > water

*supercharged attacks

Could be wrong though.


----------



## BiggKitty

Hamusuta said:


> Where can I find Palm wood and a Ruby so I can make a Palm staff?



Palm wood sounds like Al Maajik, poss from cutting down Palm trees there. I am not sure but have a feeling ruby is from the Lava cave on Mt Snowpeak, or maybe shady seller has them, both those are dodgy advice relying on a decrepit memory.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trio4meo said:


> Having difficulty defeating the Gale Wrath, does anyone know what element as a magician I should use against it?




I don't know how to create a link to post here, but the following may be of some use to you, but when I checked didn't help with what to use to defeat Gale Wraith.

Http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/magician

Oh! It seems to have made a link automatically


----------



## Ebony

Palm wood can be obtained in Port Puerto and you can buy a Ruby in Al Maajik.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Got the DLC and unlocked orgin island last night, it's pretty cool and I'm looking forward to doing the new quests. The only reasoni I didn't is because I was doing the god quest for hunter and I have reached god level in hunter which is awesome, so I was wondering has anyone else reached god yet?


----------



## Emily

Uxie said:


> Got the DLC and unlocked orgin island last night, it's pretty cool and I'm looking forward to doing the new quests. The only reasoni I didn't is because I was doing the god quest for hunter and I have reached god level in hunter which is awesome, so I was wondering has anyone else reached god yet?



I got Hero Paladin the one after master so not quite yet it will be a few days before I even think about trying to get God..
Anyway so far the only ones with the dlc are me BiggKitty, Ebony and Uxie right? I think I have all of you added.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Emily said:


> I got Hero Paladin the one after master so not quite yet it will be a few days before I even think about trying to get God..
> Anyway so far the only ones with the dlc are me BiggKitty, Ebony and Uxie right? I think I have all of you added.



I think I have you, do you still want those shields?


----------



## Emily

Uxie said:


> I think I have you, do you still want those shields?



No sell them  Thanks for offering though


----------



## Clara Oswald

Emily said:


> No sell them  Thanks for offering though



Will do

Is anyone able to make stardust linen? I can trade for a variety of items, just let me know. I believe you have to be a master tailor to create them.


----------



## Trio4meo

Does anyone know how much the DLC is? I'm from the UK ^^


----------



## Clara Oswald

Trio4meo said:


> Does anyone know how much the DLC is? I'm from the UK ^^



?7.50


----------



## Ebony

Uxie said:


> Is anyone able to make stardust linen? I can trade for a variety of items, just let me know. I believe you have to be a master tailor to create them.



I can make you some, how many do you need?

Also I've reached God rank in all fighting classes if you'd like to do multiplayer tower runs one of these days


----------



## Clara Oswald

Ebony said:


> I can make you some, how many do you need?
> 
> Also I've reached God rank in all fighting classes if you'd like to do multiplayer tower runs one of these days



Could you please make me 6?

I'm not sure I'm ready for the tower yet what level do you think is good for that?


----------



## mags

Where can I get 'mountain spring water' from? looked everywhere.


----------



## Ebony

Uxie said:


> Could you please make me 6?
> 
> I'm not sure I'm ready for the tower yet what level do you think is good for that?



Sure! I've added your FC and should be online in a couple of hours if you want to pick up them then.

For the tower I'd say at least level 70 for the first trial. 



mags said:


> Where can I get 'mountain spring water' from? looked everywhere.



Go to the snowy parts of Mount Snowpeak. Not far from the bounty clerk there's a spring, you can collect the water there.


----------



## Hamusuta

Where can i get some hot magician outfits??


----------



## mags

Thank you so much Ebony


----------



## FancyThat

Hamusuta said:


> Where can i get some hot magician outfits??



I think you can make them if you do the tailor life as well, personally I brought some earth robes and hood and I think they look pretty cute. They also increase defence and magic defence.


----------



## Hamusuta

FancyThat said:


> I think you can make them if you do the tailor life as well, personally I brought some earth robes and hood and I think they look pretty cute. They also increase defence and magic defence.



Where did you buy them? :O


----------



## Clara Oswald

Ebony said:


> Sure! I've added your FC and should be online in a couple of hours if you want to pick up them then.
> 
> For the tower I'd say at least level 70 for the first trial.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the snowy parts of Mount Snowpeak. Not far from the bounty clerk there's a spring, you can collect the water there.



Looks like I've got someway to go then  I've just got a couple chores to do then would it be ok if we met up?


----------



## FancyThat

Hamusuta said:


> Where did you buy them? :O



In the village in the deep woods I believe (it was a while ago that I brought them).


----------



## FancyThat

Hamusuta said:


> Where did you buy them? :O



I just achieved master rank in the Magician life and you get some pretty sweet items available to you after that. I got a free mooncrest staff and a seller has appeared in Esmerelda's school with some great robes and things.


----------



## BiggKitty

What does anyone know about Lunares Coins, how do we get them and what do we spend them on?


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> What does anyone know about Lunares Coins, how do we get them and what do we spend them on?



I've heard pam gives you quest after you finish the DLC and the rewards are the coins


----------



## Toeto

Ahrg this game seems so damn big and I hate that there isn't a proper walkthrough because I'm really scared that I will miss out on like everything because I don't explore enough.


----------



## dollydaydream

Almost legend magician :O


----------



## windfall

Toeto said:


> Ahrg this game seems so damn big and I hate that there isn't a proper walkthrough because I'm really scared that I will miss out on like everything because I don't explore enough.



Isn't that fun though? I mean, exploring places?  
(that's what excites me the most for fantasy life xD I love exploring).

Plus, you've got this thread to help you out! And as more people play together, more resources will pop up as well.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> What does anyone know about Lunares Coins, how do we get them and what do we spend them on?



Lunares Coins explained.


----------



## taseiyu

I'm actually really excited to get this game. Haha. This fall season hasn't been too good for my wallet, but at least I have a bit of extra money to afford all the new games coming out.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Lunares Coins explained.




Thanks Libra, need to complete that DLC storyline now. It is yet another thing that makes getting the DLC totally worthwhile. I saw that it is advantageous to purchase the Origin Island DLC in advance of getting to level 50 as it adds a few extras to the original game. The Island is great fun even though all the monsters are a step up the ladder more difficult and I hear there is another house that can be purchased although haven't discovered that yet. 

Thanks to Ebony's advice, anyone else who is struggling with the Mercenary Tornado Shot, I achieved all my shots last night by fighting the Penguins on Penguin Beach.


----------



## Ebony

You can actually buy three new houses thanks to the DLC (Elderwood, Levitania and Origin Island Homes).

And the price is totally reasonable for all the added content - here, a movie ticket costs about the same, but the DLC adds a few dozen hours of extra fun if no more. The tower will take some time to complete, collecting Lunares coins is not easy either and you have to level up to 100 if you want to equip the Dragon Knight's gear!


----------



## dollydaydream

does anybody know where I can find a metal jelling?


----------



## FancyThat

dollydaydream said:


> does anybody know where I can find a metal jelling?



Desert ancient ruins, in the sand part.


----------



## dollydaydream

FancyThat said:


> Desert ancient ruins, in the sand part.



thanks! just found one a minute ago, they remind me of the metal slimes from the dragon quest games


----------



## BiggKitty

it's time to start concentrating on another life, such big decisions to be made, maybe something a little more peaceful than Mercenary. I enjoy Mercenary even though hefting that big claymore makes one a little slow off the mark. I give thanks especially to Ebony for her capable assistance that has helped me reach God level at last. However, the tower quests on Origin Island look pretty severe, as a Hero I poked my nose round the door of supposedly the first and easiest one and was dead before I could count to three, not even sure I got as high in the count as that!

For anyone contemplating whether or not to purchase the DLC, I would say it is definitely worth the money and will give you lots of extra hours of fun.


----------



## Libra

Toeto said:


> Ahrg this game seems so damn big and I hate that there isn't a proper walkthrough because I'm really scared that I will miss out on like everything because I don't explore enough.



Play the game however you want and take your time doing so. It can be overwhelming because of how much there is to do and see, but there's no sense in stressing yourself and rushing things. 

Personally I'm miles years months weeks eh, we'll see a long time away from reaching level 50, which is the level several users already have (passed) because otherwise they wouldn't have access to Origin Island. But that's okay, I'm setting (small) goals for myself and it's fun reaching those. 

I do understand the feeling of not exploring enough, but if you switch between Lives, you eventually end up in all areas. I had switched to Woodcutter and was trying to do some quests in the desert when suddenly I found the Ancient Ruins. That was a pleasant surprise, even though I didn't stay too long because the monsters were a bit too strong for me. So I plan on returning there as a Paladin.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> it's time to start concentrating on another life, such big decisions to be made, maybe something a little more peaceful than Mercenary. I enjoy Mercenary even though hefting that big claymore makes one a little slow off the mark. I give thanks especially to Ebony for her capable assistance that has helped me reach God level at last. However, the tower quests on Origin Island look pretty severe, as a Hero I poked my nose round the door of supposedly the first and easiest one and was dead before I could count to three, not even sure I got as high in the count as that!
> 
> For anyone contemplating whether or not to purchase the DLC, I would say it is definitely worth the money and will give you lots of extra hours of fun.



I definitely plan on getting the DLC as soon as I reach level 50, I'm only level 36 at the moment though.


----------



## Libra

Spoiler: House prices



From what I've found, these are the Holiday Home prices:

Port Puerto Holiday Home = 50,000 Dosh
Al Maajik Holiday Home = 100,000 Dosh
Elderwood Village Holiday Home = 150,000 Dosh
Levitania Holiday Home = 200,000 Dosh
Origin Island Holiday Home = 300,000 Dosh

And the houses in Castele are:

Dilapidated House = 6,000 Dosh
Log Cabin = 12,000 Dosh
Manor House = 30,000 Dosh

So far I have the Port Puerto Holiday Home and Al Maajik Holiday Home (can't have any of the other Holiday Homes seen as I don't have the DLC). Not sure which house to buy in Castele, though. The Manor is nice but the Log Cabin is closer to the Grassy Plains, so that might be a better choice. Hm...


----------



## BiggKitty

One day there will undoubtedly be a walkthrough for this game, but it will be a huge task for whoever undertakes the job.

Meanwhile CuriCurry from Gamefaqs has made a start with a lot of basic information that will assist anyone starting out on their journey,hopefully the link I am providing will work

Www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70177454


----------



## Libra

So, out of curiosity, those who are level 50 or more, how many hours have you played so far?


----------



## dollydaydream

Libra said:


> So, out of curiosity, those who are level 50 or more, how many hours have you played so far?


I just got to level 50 earlier today (still currently lvl 50) and so far I've managed 59 hours 32 minutes


----------



## Hamusuta

Libra said:


> So, out of curiosity, those who are level 50 or more, how many hours have you played so far?



69...


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> So, out of curiosity, those who are level 50 or more, how many hours have you played so far?



Very embarrassing to have to say, have played 92 hours, but I am A retired person so no school or work to take up my time, which is just as well as am totally addicted to this game.

I am rather a slow player so will get many hours of fun and certainly my money's worth out of Fantasy Life.


----------



## Emily

I'm level 55 at something like 60 hours in maybe getting closer to 65 not sure??
I also agree the DLC is worth the price  Love it so far


----------



## Imitation

Hey
I got this game the other day and have been loving it so far!
I chose the cook life and am now an expert cook but ive been struggling to come across money and ingredients..
Im not sure if im supposed to be frequently switching life's but a lot of side quests seem to be for fishing which would also help further with the cook life..
Should I switch or continue until I master the life?

Also could somebody possibly sell/give me a plains eel?
I need to cook it for 900 stars


----------



## Emily

Voltz09 said:


> Hey
> I got this game the other day and have been loving it so far!
> I chose the cook life and am now an adept cook but ive been struggling to come across money and ingredients..
> Im not sure if im supposed to be frequently switching life's but a lot of side quests seem to be for fishing which would also help further with the cook life..
> Should I switch or continue until I master the life?
> 
> Also could somebody possibly sell/give me a plains eel?
> I need to cook it for 900 stars



I recommend switching to a fighting life for a few days so you can unlock the parts of the story where you can level up faster as well as getting money at the same time. Also when you change lives you will still be able to do cooking which is good


----------



## BiggKitty

Voltz09 said:


> Hey
> I got this game the other day and have been loving it so far!
> I chose the cook life and am now an adept cook but ive been struggling to come across money and ingredients..
> Im not sure if im supposed to be frequently switching life's but a lot of side quests seem to be for fishing which would also help further with the cook life..
> Should I switch or continue until I master the life?
> 
> Also could somebody possibly sell/give me a plains eel?
> I need to cook it for 900 stars




A number of the lives compliment one another, angler is going to help with your cooking and so is one of the 4 main fighting lives as then you can kill rogue animals out in the Grassy Plains and get more ingredients and also some dosh. You do not forget any skills when you change lives and swapping from one life to another is very simply a quick trip into the guild office. You need to play the game in whatever way makes you happy, that is the main thing, but I would think adding one or two more lives would increase your gaming happiness rather than detract from it.


----------



## Hamusuta

How many chapter are there (without the DLC) ?  Thanks


----------



## BiggKitty

Hamusuta said:


> How many chapter are there (without the DLC) ?  Thanks



6 chapters and then another 2 in the DLC


----------



## Hamusuta

BiggKitty said:


> 6 chapters and then another 2 in the DLC


Ty so much


----------



## oath2order

How long tare the chapters?


----------



## Hamusuta

oath2order said:


> How long tare the chapters?



Honestly like 20 minutes lol. Depends what type of gamer you are. I'm one of the ones that mashes A all the time because i just wanna fight stuff. But if u read it and follow the story then maybe 30-40? ish.


----------



## Draco

do u think we should use spoilers if we are gonna talk about in game stuff ?  IDK just asking if we should.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> 6 chapters and then another 2 in the DLC



Isn't it 7 chapters? For some reason I seem to think it's 7...



oath2order said:


> How long tare the chapters?



Like Hamusuta has said; it mostly depends on if you spam the A button to rush through the text or not. The thing is that...



Spoiler



The game is all the time blatantly telling you where to go, who to talk to and what to do next. It doesn't offer much of a challenge, to be honest, in the sense of letting you figure out things on your own.





Draco said:


> do u think we should use spoilers if we are gonna talk about in game stuff ?  IDK just asking if we should.



I've been trying to do so, yes. It seems like the best thing to do for those who haven't played the game yet.


----------



## Melyora

Libra said:


> I've been trying to do so, yes. It seems like the best thing to do for those who haven't played the game yet.



Yes, I'd be one to appreciate this. I haven't been able to play much, so I am still in Al Majeek at Chapter 5 of the main story.
I have been kinda avoiding this topic because there are spoilers here and there, and there are things I want to discover for myself =)


----------



## BiggKitty

I have family coming to stay, and haven't even had time to log into FL today yet, will be suffering withdrawal symptoms soon for sure, and with two young grandchildren running around, I am not expecting much playtime for the next week. Then it will be the BIG DAY when our US friends get their Fantasy Life release. I am looking forward to seeing their reaction to the game and whether they will like it as much as we obviously seem to.....


----------



## dollydaydream

BiggKitty said:


> I have family coming to stay, and haven't even had time to log into FL today yet, will be suffering withdrawal symptoms soon for sure, and with two young grandchildren running around, I am not expecting much playtime for the next week. Then it will be the BIG DAY when our US friends get their Fantasy Life release. I am looking forward to seeing their reaction to the game and whether they will like it as much as we obviously seem to.....



excited for the US to get it  shame about you not being able to play for a while though


----------



## Libra

Okay, I really could use some help and/or advice with the mini games. 



Spoiler: The problem I have is that



I'm simply not good at the part where you have to press A when the circle thingy is in the middle of the bar. Yeah, not sure how to explain this, sorry. 

Holding down A (the action on the left of your screen) and pushing A several times (the action in the middle of your screen) I have no problem with. But it's the one on the right of your screen, where you have to press A at a specific time, that I'm having trouble with. I've tried timing it but often I seem to "miss" it and I'm wondering if there's something I can do or if I'm just bad at it and I'll have to accept that.

I'm aware restatting might help, but I'm not level 35 yet so at the moment that's not an option. Though if that would solve my problem, I could always try to level up to 35, then restat and then go back to the mini games.


----------



## Libra

_Nintendo?s North American website seems to have been updated recently with a new feature. Wii U and 3DS owners can now pre-order the digital versions of various games, including Super Smash Bros. for Wii U.

Fans can pre-order games by filling out a simple form. On release day, Nintendo will email consumers their code.

Those who sign in with their Nintendo Network ID will be able to save information for future orders. Additionally, games can be sent directly to Wii U/3DS systems.

Here?s the initial lineup of titles that can be pre-ordered from Nintendo?s website:

Wii U

Super Smash Bros.
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
3DS

*Fantasy Life*
Pokemon Art Academy
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
_

Source here.


----------



## Primalia

I am loving this game, 65 hours and level 52.  Its nice to know that if you give up a persons quest that they will give it to you again at some stage.
I am having trouble getting Miguel to offer to be a companion though, I am master level Mercenary and have beaten Gigante which was his challenge, does anyone know if I'm missing something ?


----------



## BiggKitty

I have collected up a vast array of potions, bombs etc. but being a creature of habit always fall back on HP and SP potions. What have other players used and how successful has it been? Obviously all the items have a purpose in this game but in the heat of battle I tend to forget about them even when I have something handy in my pouch.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> I have collected up a vast array of potions, bombs etc. but being a creature of habit always fall back on HP and SP potions. What have other players used and how successful has it been? Obviously all the items have a purpose in this game but in the heat of battle I tend to forget about them even when I have something handy in my pouch.



I just use potions as well and HP/SP powders. I also heal my team if needed as I'm a Magician, I also normally bring one other character capable of healing and one tank to take damage and draw attention away from the spell casters.

I'm having trouble finding a rainbow trout, does anyone have any ideas where in the Elderwood they are? I've fished all over and can't seem to find one. I'm almost on master quests now but still have this one from way back to do.


----------



## oath2order

Nine days!!! Behehahah


----------



## FancyThat

FancyThat said:


> I'm having trouble finding a rainbow trout, does anyone have any ideas where in the Elderwood they are? I've fished all over and can't seem to find one. I'm almost on master quests now but still have this one from way back to do.



Never mind, found one .


----------



## BiggKitty

Can we buy platinum ore? I tried the ore and stone merchants at Castele, Port Puerto and Al Maajik. Don't tell me I have to get down and dirty and mine it?


----------



## Amissapanda

Just about one more week before it comes out here! I'm excited!


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Can we buy platinum ore? I tried the ore and stone merchants at Castele, Port Puerto and Al Maajik. Don't tell me I have to get down and dirty and mine it?



Try the Traveling Salesman on Mount Snowpeak Summit?


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Amissapanda said:


> Just about one more week before it comes out here! I'm excited!



I'm counting EACH day!


----------



## Melyora

I finally FINALLY killed the Bigbeak. Turns out, I was only lvl 26, and I took Huntin' Pete and Taylor with me. Taylor was pretty much useless except to be a distraction for the beast... She flings stones for gosh' sake <_<
It took me a good 10 minutes, 6 Hi-HP pots and 4 SP pots and 2 Life Cures before I took it down... 

But I think I rather have a healer and tank in my party. Any NPC recommendations? PS. I just finished part 4 or 5 of the main story, so Odin is the last NPC I unlocked, the ones after that not yet, so please no spoiler NPCs XD
I also have trouble remembering which NPC's I have unlocked and which not >_<


----------



## Primalia

A full list of allies and where they can be found would be a dream come true.  I have unlocked 30 allies apparently and have forgotten so many of them


----------



## FancyThat

Melyora said:


> I finally FINALLY killed the Bigbeak. Turns out, I was only lvl 26, and I took Huntin' Pete and Taylor with me. Taylor was pretty much useless except to be a distraction for the beast... She flings stones for gosh' sake <_<
> It took me a good 10 minutes, 6 Hi-HP pots and 4 SP pots and 2 Life Cures before I took it down...
> 
> But I think I rather have a healer and tank in my party. Any NPC recommendations? PS. I just finished part 4 or 5 of the main story, so Odin is the last NPC I unlocked, the ones after that not yet, so please no spoiler NPCs XD
> I also have trouble remembering which NPC's I have unlocked and which not >_<



I always use Odin he's a great tank imo. I can't tell you who else I use unfortunately as you said no spoiler NPC's, but they are very handy to have around as they heal the party when needed.


----------



## Hamusuta

HEY GUYS
so i just got adept paladin, then i did all the adept paladin challenges. but im still not an expert, BUT i dont have anything left to do so how do i get the stars to rank up to expert?


----------



## Imitation

Would anybody be interested in playing some fantasy life with me?
I was thinking of trying to take out one of the bosses in the ancient ruins!


----------



## Hamusuta

Voltz09 said:


> Would anybody be interested in playing some fantasy life with me?
> I was thinking of trying to take out one of the bosses in the ancient ruins!



I will gladly help you  What level are you and what life would you prefer me to play as? (I really don't mind, any which is best for your party member preference  )


----------



## Imitation

Hamusuta said:


> I will gladly help you  What level are you and what life would you prefer me to play as? (I really don't mind, any which is best for your party member preference  )



Im level 32 so im a little underlevelled.. Although I did beat the napdragon at 22 so idk ://
I will probably be a paladin as I have only played as a cook and paladin and I dont think my pan will be very effective 
Choose whichever job you like best idm


----------



## Hamusuta

Voltz09 said:


> Im level 32 so im a little underlevelled.. Although I did beat the napdragon at 22 so idk ://
> I will probably be a paladin as I have only played as a cook and paladin and I dont think my pan will be very effective
> Choose whichever job you like best idm



I'm level 20, i have no idea if that is too weak to party and fight in the ancient ruins D: If it is then i'm very sorry, but we could always give it a go  If you're still interested tell me and i'll add you


----------



## Imitation

Hamusuta said:


> I'm level 20, i have no idea if that is too weak to party and fight in the ancient ruins D: If it is then i'm very sorry, but we could always give it a go  If you're still interested tell me and i'll add you



Sure we could just venture about! 
Il add you now!

Have you done any fishing?


----------



## Hamusuta

Voltz09 said:


> Sure we could just venture about!
> Il add you now!
> 
> Have you done any fishing?



Awesome i'll add you now! Am i coming over to your world? 
and not yet sorry  I've only really been concentrating on the fighting classes at the moment D: But i have tried to Blacksmith, Carpenter, Miner, Woodcutter and Cook. I just havent really used them much at all lol.


----------



## JCnator

UK/Europe residents, Fantasy Life has just gotten even more recognition with the new Puzzle Panel for Puzzle Swap coming via SpotPass. Make sure you boot up StreetPass Plaza at least once today to guarantee your chances of getting it.


----------



## Hamusuta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> UK/Europe residents, Fantasy Life has just gotten even more recognition with the new Puzzle Panel for Puzzle Swap coming via SpotPass. Make sure you boot up StreetPass Plaza at least once today to guarantee your chances of getting it.



Hey JC  I have 3 questions 

1. so i just got adept paladin, then i did all the adept paladin challenges. but im still not an expert, BUT i dont have anything left to do so how do i get the stars to rank up to expert?
2. How do i get to the Desertward Ravine from Castele? :O
and 3. whats the easiest way to make dosh? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Imitation

..?


----------



## Keen

Is this game really worth it? I want to get it but I'm on the fence. Is it a lot like Disney Magical World? Or can you keep playing without getting bored?


----------



## Imitation

River said:


> Is this game really worth it? I want to get it but I'm on the fence. Is it a lot like Disney Magical World? Or can you keep playing without getting bored?



I would say it is worth it!
It has a ton of content, weapons and characters
With twelve different life's and the quests that go with 
each of them I can say that it will definitely last a while!
(I have never heard/played Disney magical world though)


----------



## JCnator

Hamusuta said:


> Hey JC  I have 3 questions
> 
> 1. so i just got adept paladin, then i did all the adept paladin challenges. but im still not an expert, BUT i dont have anything left to do so how do i get the stars to rank up to expert?
> 2. How do i get to the Desertward Ravine from Castele? :O
> and 3. whats the easiest way to make dosh?
> 
> thanks in advance



1. There are some people around the town who are related to Paladin things and you need to talk them multiple times. Some of them will give you reward by advancing your rank, while others will ask you to do certain tasks. The latter is probably what you're missing.

2. If you haven't finished the Al Maajik part of the main story, you can't access to Desertward Ravine. Desertward Ravine is located from the south of the West Grassy Plains.

3. One of my easiest ways to get Dosh if you're not strong enough to quickly kill the toughest monsters is to repeatedly kill the large turtles found in the beach-like hunting area. Each bounty will reap you at least 1800 dosh every time. Sometimes, they will drop a rarer fishing rod, and you can sell them for around 10000 dosh. If you've reached Level 50 or over, you can now quickly kill most of the largest beasts, especially if you have strong NPCs or players with you. Bear in mind that to respawn them, you'll have to sleep for at least a day.


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> 1. There are some people around the town who are related to Paladin things and you need to talk them multiple times. Some of them will give you reward by advancing your rank, while others will ask you to do certain tasks. The latter is probably what you're missing.
> 
> 2. If you haven't finished the Al Maajik part of the main story, you can't access to Desertward Ravine. Desertward Ravine is located from the south of the West Grassy Plains.
> 
> 3. One of my easiest ways to get Dosh if you're not strong enough to quickly kill the toughest monsters is to repeatedly kill the large turtles found in the beach-like hunting area. Each bounty will reap you at least 1800 dosh every time. Sometimes, they will drop a rarer fishing rod, and you can sell them for around 10000 dosh. If you've reached Level 50 or over, you can now quickly kill most of the largest beasts, especially if you have strong NPCs or players with you. Bear in mind that to respawn them, you'll have to sleep for at least a day.



That happened to me with my Mercenary challenges. I had completed my quest list but Cervantes the master Mercenary would not credit me with any further quests and so I could not move up a rank. I went round talking to other mercenary type characters and found one of them gave me a further challenge and once that was completed All was well and I moved up rank.

- - - Post Merge - - -



River said:


> Is this game really worth it? I want to get it but I'm on the fence. Is it a lot like Disney Magical World? Or can you keep playing without getting bored?



I think you only have to read through this thread to see everyone on here loves this game, there is huge amount of content and it is doubtful anyone would get bored for a long long time.


----------



## Imitation

Voltz09 said:


> Would anybody be interested in playing some fantasy life with me?
> I was thinking of trying to take out one of the bosses in the ancient ruins!



Anyone?


----------



## Hamusuta

Voltz09 said:


> Anyone?


I'm still up for it if you are 



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> 1. There are some people around the town who are related to Paladin things and you need to talk them multiple times. Some of them will give you reward by advancing your rank, while others will ask you to do certain tasks. The latter is probably what you're missing.
> 
> 2. If you haven't finished the Al Maajik part of the main story, you can't access to Desertward Ravine. Desertward Ravine is located from the south of the West Grassy Plains.
> 
> 3. One of my easiest ways to get Dosh if you're not strong enough to quickly kill the toughest monsters is to repeatedly kill the large turtles found in the beach-like hunting area. Each bounty will reap you at least 1800 dosh every time. Sometimes, they will drop a rarer fishing rod, and you can sell them for around 10000 dosh. If you've reached Level 50 or over, you can now quickly kill most of the largest beasts, especially if you have strong NPCs or players with you. Bear in mind that to respawn them, you'll have to sleep for at least a day.


Wow thank you so much


----------



## mags

Where can I find 'Odin' to help me fight?


----------



## FancyThat

mags said:


> Where can I find 'Odin' to help me fight?



In the palace throne room in Al Maajik .


----------



## mags

FancyThat said:


> In the palace throne room in Al Maajik .



Thank you


----------



## FancyThat

mags said:


> Thank you



No problem .

I just read that OPhelia is a better tank than Odin, http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70268912 can anyone confirm?


----------



## dollydaydream

does anybody fancy helping me defeat the golden dragon? (I'll need to be the paladin life though)


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> No problem .
> 
> I just read that OPhelia is a better tank than Odin, http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70268912 can anyone confirm?



I haven't done much with my magician life yet, and think she is connected to that so will have to stick to Odin and my mercenary master Cervantes for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dollydaydream said:


> does anybody fancy helping me defeat the golden dragon? (I'll need to be the paladin life though)




If you are still around, I will help, but I have the DLC so do you have it yet? Pm if you need me.


----------



## Clara Oswald

FancyThat said:


> No problem .
> 
> I just read that OPhelia is a better tank than Odin, http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70268912 can anyone confirm?



Is she the queen? If so then yeah she is, I use her in my party a lot. You unlock her in the DLC pretty early on I think


----------



## dollydaydream

BiggKitty said:


> If you are still around, I will help, but I have the DLC so do you have it yet? Pm if you need me.



shoot I forgot that only people with DLC can connect :/ still not got it yet, unfortunately, I hope to quite soon though, so I'll PM you then


----------



## Libra

I don't have the DLC and am trying to figure out who would be a good second NPC, other than Odin. I've tried Yuelia who sometimes heals, but who doesn't seem to do a whole lot of damage (either because the attacks miss or magic isn't that effective? I'm not sure). Is there someone else I could use that can deal some decent damage?

I have yet to defeat the Napdragon. I've tried with the above NPC's, but we're doing barely any damage (I'm level 35, Master Paladin with a Crystal Sword) and we keep getting killed in like a minute or so. I'm quite sure someone said they defeated the Napdragon at level 22, so I wonder what I'm doing wrong? Any advice?


----------



## Imitation

Libra said:


> I don't have the DLC and am trying to figure out who would be a good second NPC, other than Odin. I've tried Yuelia who sometimes heals, but who doesn't seem to do a whole lot of damage (either because the attacks miss or magic isn't that effective? I'm not sure). Is there someone else I could use that can deal some decent damage?
> 
> I have yet to defeat the Napdragon. I've tried with the above NPC's, but we're doing barely any damage (I'm level 35, Master Paladin with a Crystal Sword) and we keep getting killed in like a minute or so. I'm quite sure someone said they defeated the Napdragon at level 22, so I wonder what I'm doing wrong? Any advice?



I killed the dragon at level 22 
It took an entire day! (in fantasy life time) 
My strategy was to circle the dragon and if I cannot make it out of the attack then to shield
While it is attacking then do the three hit combo thing and continue to circle it.
When my health got low (from them tail spins) I wold use super food to buff myself up and also heal myself
(I didnt know how to add people to my party at the time so I did it solo :0)


Spoiler











Thats the gear I had at the time

If you want we could try and take it out together? 
I think im level 32/33 now


----------



## BiggKitty

What I could really do with is a list of which shops or travelling sellers sell which items. I am trying to complete blacksmith tasks for quests and seem to spend all my time running round looking where to buy the items needed. I certainly never remember which monster drops which item which of course would be my other alternative solution.

rainbow feather anyone?

And fir beam?  That one has just got to be easy but it sure is giving me a headache, I feel I must have missed it on my search!


----------



## Clara Oswald

BiggKitty said:


> What I could really do with is a list of which shops or travelling sellers sell which items. I am trying to complete blacksmith tasks for quests and seem to spend all my time running round looking where to buy the items needed. I certainly never remember which monster drops which item which of course would be my other alternative solution.
> 
> rainbow feather anyone?
> 
> And fir beam?  That one has just got to be easy but it sure is giving me a headache, I feel I must have missed it on my search!



ah the firbeam. the only way to get one is too beocme an expert carpenter and make them yourself. You can buy the logs at the seller just before silverfang on mt snowpeak. However I can make some for you and I may havesome rainbow feather too im not sure


----------



## Manah

Rainbow feather is dropped by the big green bird on the Western Grassy Plains. (don't know the English name since I'm playing in German)

A list of items and where to find them would be awesome, I'm having the same problem all the time. And then there's things like scrap of cloth - how am I supposed to know it's NOT sold at tailor shops?


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> What I could really do with is a list of which shops or travelling sellers sell which items.



Here you go; Fantasy Life Shop List. Made by Jadebell on GameFAQs.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Here you go; Fantasy Life Shop List. Made by Jadebell on GameFAQs.



wonderful, full kudos to the person compiling that list

- - - Post Merge - - -



Uxie said:


> ah the firbeam. the only way to get one is too beocme an expert carpenter and make them yourself. You can buy the logs at the seller just before silverfang on mt snowpeak. However I can make some for you and I may havesome rainbow feather too im not sure



I haven't done much with my carpenter life yet except start it off, would much appreciate if you could make a couple for me and the rainbow feather would be great too. Not about much as family staying, briefly now and then won't be back until tonight when they all go to bed which luckily is early enough for me to put my feet up with my DS and relax a while.


----------



## FancyThat

Uxie said:


> Is she the queen? If so then yeah she is, I use her in my party a lot. You unlock her in the DLC pretty early on I think



That's her, thanks I'll be using her pretty soon as I'm almost level 50 . Probably getting the DLC next week.


----------



## dollydaydream

I'll be getting the DLC later today so I can play online with all you pros later on


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys,
on chapter 3 when you go in to the shipwreck with Olivia where do you find the treasure? I've tried everywhere I just cant find it


----------



## Libra

Hamusuta said:


> Guys,
> on chapter 3 when you go in to the shipwreck with Olivia where do you find the treasure? I've tried everywhere I just cant find it





Spoiler: If my memory is correct



Then you need to go inside the shipwreck when it's night. The light of the moon will show where the treasure is.


----------



## Hamusuta

Libra said:


> Spoiler: If my memory is correct
> 
> 
> 
> Then you need to go inside the shipwreck when it's night. The light of the moon will show where the treasure is.



Oh okay thank you so much  I'll try that right now


----------



## Manah

^This is correct, and


Spoiler



there's a pirate near the shipwreck who sets the time to night so you don't have to wait or pay for the inn.



In other news, we've found two German passwords, "Engelschor" (angel choir) and "K?rbislaterne" (pumpkin lantern). No idea about the exact English words you need to use, but I'm sure someone can figure it out.


----------



## Libra

Manah said:


> In other news, we've found two German passwords, "Engelschor" (angel choir) and "K?rbislaterne" (pumpkin lantern). No idea about the exact English words you need to use, but I'm sure someone can figure it out.



THANK YOU! I have no idea what the words are in English, but I switched my 3DS language to German and that worked perfectly (good thing I understand _some_ German, haha). The items are amazing! Thanks!!!


----------



## Libra

There is another password:

German = Ahoi Matrose! (from here)
English = Seasick sailors (from here)

They give some nice items!


----------



## Manah

Oh, nice. I didn't even know there was an official one (that's what you get for not using Twitter....)

Thanks!


----------



## Hamusuta

Where exactly do we type these codes?


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> ^This is correct, and
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there's a pirate near the shipwreck who sets the time to night so you don't have to wait or pay for the inn.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, we've found two German passwords, "Engelschor" (angel choir) and "K?rbislaterne" (pumpkin lantern). No idea about the exact English words you need to use, but I'm sure someone can figure it out.





Libra said:


> There is another password:
> 
> German = Ahoi Matrose! (from here)
> English = Seasick sailors (from here)
> 
> They give some nice items!



Thanks so much for these, the outfits are awesome .


----------



## Libra

Manah said:


> Oh, nice. I didn't even know there was an official one (that's what you get for not using Twitter....)



I don't use Twitter either, but I found it while searching on Google.  I really like the items and it's so nice that - compared to AC:NL - you can get them whenever you want and you don't have to connect to the internet. 



Hamusuta said:


> Where exactly do we type these codes?



Go to the Post Office (it's to the right of the stairs that lead to the Castle in Castele) and talk to the Password Clerk (the Plushling on the right).  Make sure to type the words correctly (meaning "Seasick sailors" and not e.g. "*s*easick sailors" or "Seasick *S*ailors".


----------



## FancyThat

Hamusuta said:


> Where exactly do we type these codes?



In the post office.


----------



## Manah

And there's another one, "Abrakadabra" (I assume this will be "Abracadabra" in English xD)


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> And there's another one, "Abrakadabra" (I assume this will be "Abracadabra" in English xD)



Very cool thank you .


----------



## Hamusuta

Manah said:


> And there's another one, "Abrakadabra" (I assume this will be "Abracadabra" in English xD)



THIS IS THE BEST OUTFIT EVER OMG THANK U SO MUCH


----------



## BiggKitty

Thanks everyone that provided the codes for the post office, I got all four, two by doing the same as Libra and changing my DS to German language  and using the German passwords then changing back again afterwards, works very well.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I'm so jealous of all you Euro players. Does North America get wi-fi coop play too? The only thing I saw was local non-wi-fi play  which would mean I'm doomed.


----------



## Hamusuta

Woah whoahahahhah 4 codes?  I only see 2 : o :O :O 
and thank u to the people that told me where to type the codes<3


----------



## BiggKitty

Hamusuta said:


> Woah whoahahahhah 4 codes?  I only see 2 : o :O :O
> and thank u to the people that told me where to type the codes<3



There are the two that are in German plus 2 others, read back over the last few posts and you will find all 4, you don't want to miss out on any they are great

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I'm so jealous of all you Euro players. Does North America get wi-fi coop play too? The only thing I saw was local non-wi-fi play  which would mean I'm doomed.



I really can't think they would make the NA version non wifi multiplayer, it is one of the great things of this game being able to battle with friends against the monsters,  believe me some of them need  a group and humans can still be more effective than a party of NPCs tagging along.


----------



## dollydaydream

I have the DLC now!!! (finally) need some help defeating the rainbow bird, if anybody's online could they help me out?


----------



## Hamusuta

can anyone help me defeat the blaze wraith? (i dont have the dlc ;-; )


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I really can't think they would make the NA version non wifi multiplayer, it is one of the great things of this game being able to battle with friends against the monsters.



Yeah, but I don't like how people who don't have the DLC cannot play with people who have it. Yeah, I understand the reasons because of specific items and what not, but still, I think most people here have said they have the DLC now and I honestly don't plan on getting it soon (for several reasons), so it means there won't be many people I'll be able to play with (only talking about Europe here for the moment).


----------



## Hamusuta

Guys where can i get those extra magician quests that offer stars as rewards?? Cuz i have done all the adept quests now im stuck and dont know how to rank up


----------



## Manah

Try asking the magician NPCs for more quests (the ones with a question mark over their heads). There's a list of all life NPCs and shops here.


----------



## Hamusuta

Manah said:


> Try asking the magician NPCs for more quests (the ones with a question mark over their heads). There's a list of all life NPCs and shops here.



Thanks so much! That list is very helpful!


----------



## Libra

Hamusuta said:


> Guys where can i get those extra magician quests that offer stars as rewards?? Cuz i have done all the adept quests now im stuck and dont know how to rank up



You can also check here which ones you're missing. If you complete a quest without having talked to the NPC, it should still count.


----------



## mags

Libra said:


> You can also check here which ones you're missing. If you complete a quest without having talked to the NPC, it should still count.



Great link, thank you for that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for all the passwords.


----------



## Libra

Guys, if you become Master in a Life, make sure to talk to your Life Master and use the "Chat" option instead of the "Report" option. You'll get a cool trophy! If you've never talked to your Master before, you'll have to do so a few times until you get the trophy.

Pictures of the trophies can be found here. They are so cool!!! 

[EDIT]There are also pictures of the outfits you receive when you reach the Hero rank!


----------



## mags

Libra said:


> Guys, if you become Master in a Life, make sure to talk to your Life Master and use the "Chat" option instead of the "Report" option. You'll get a cool trophy! If you've never talked to your Master before, you'll have to do so a few times until you get the trophy.
> 
> Pictures of the trophies can be found here. They are so cool!!!
> 
> [EDIT]There are also pictures of the outfits you receive when you reach the Hero rank!



Wow! amazing.


----------



## Libra

mags said:


> Wow! amazing.



I know, right? This game is just full of surprises! <3


----------



## FancyThat

The trophies are cool , so far I have the Magician (it's not like the other trophies), Angler, cooking and woodcutter ones. I've started Carpenter and can't wait to get that. I took the air ship back to the sky place (sorry I can't remember the name ) and brought all the memento statues from the plushling so I'm thinking of putting a statue area in one of my houses at some point.

How are people getting on finding the hidden chests? I think I've found three so far.


----------



## Primalia

I have found another german code if anyone wants it.  I have tried it out and it works 
Zu Diensten

Thanks reddit


----------



## Manah

"At your service" is the English version.  And then there's "Toil and trouble".


----------



## FancyThat

Primalia said:


> I have found another german code if anyone wants it.  I have tried it out and it works
> Zu Diensten
> 
> Thanks reddit



Not working for me .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, had a glitch so I restarted. Will try again .


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Not working for me .



you may have to change your DS to German language


----------



## FancyThat

Got them thanks .

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> you may have to change your DS to German language



It was in German , my game just glitched and I couldn't interact properly with the post office plushie . Sorted now.


----------



## Libra

Thanks for the codes that have been posted so far.  I'll try them later; I'm currently trying to finish _Virtue's Last Reward_.



FancyThat said:


> How are people getting on finding the hidden chests? I think I've found three so far.



You can check this; secret treasure chest locations.

Other than that, a lot of running around and making sure you go from left to right and such, I guess. I know I've found one while I was dashing and the question mark appeared and immediately disappeared so I wasn't even sure I had actually seen it. So I went back and indeed, there was a secret treasure chest nearby.

And a question for those who are Legend Paladin; I read that you receive a sword from King Eric? Could someone tell me what the stats are? Please do so under a spoiler or send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Manah

Guys, I guess we can just use this for passwords now.


----------



## Libra

Holy macaroni; 43 passwords?!


----------



## FancyThat

Wow, thanks so much for posting .


----------



## Libra

I'm currently getting all the items from the passwords. Some of them are very cool!

[EDIT]Got all the items. Took some time, but it's totally worth it!!!


----------



## dollydaydream

Finally reached God rank magician (wooooo!!) thanks for whoever posted that pumpkin code btw


----------



## mags

Thank you so much for all the passwords!


----------



## BiggKitty

Manah said:


> Guys, I guess we can just use this for passwords now.



Thank you for all the passwords, wonderful items


----------



## Melyora

Alright I am trying to get my Hunter Expert Challenges, but I cannot further enter the Cave of Bones... There are rocks which I cannot pass.
I have not yet completed the main quest, is this a requirement for that? Or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## Manah

If there are rocks blocking you path anywhere (I know the caves on Mt Snowpeak have rocks too), all you need to do is kill the monsters.


----------



## Melyora

Manah said:


> If there are rocks blocking you path anywhere (I know the caves on Mt Snowpeak have rocks too), all you need to do is kill the monsters.



Thanks for the answer, I'll try it out tonight! ^_^


----------



## Primalia

Yep, as Manah said if there are any monsters left in an area then the rocks won't disappear until you have killed them all.
I just also had to say that I have finished the Tornado shots at long last phew. They were so tricky to get the hang of, thanks to all the tips I received to help complete that quest


----------



## Primalia

Yep, as Manah said if there are any monsters left in an area then the rocks won't disappear until you have killed them all.
I just also had to say that I have finished the Tornado shots at long last phew. They were so tricky to get the hang of, thanks to all the tips I received to help complete that quest 

sorry double post oops


----------



## Nerd House

Will be getting this game when it launches here in the US this Friday! Already loaded the money into my eshop wallet


----------



## Emily

I'm now around level 68 and going to try doing one of the DLC trials soon.. Also I started woodcutter job last night its actually really good, I'm like 75 hours in and still have half the jobs left to start when I want so heres to at least another 100 hours of winter gaming this year 

Btw thanks for the password list whoever found it  it's going to be very helpful.


----------



## BiggKitty

I am looking forward to seeing what our NA friends think of this game and if they will love it as much as we seem to. It will also be really interesting to see if we can multi player with them, although a lot of us have already added the Origin Island DLC and they obviously are not going to have that at their start.


----------



## FancyThat

I've just started the tailor life and so far it's my second favourite life, so many adorable outfits . I'm glad I did some of the other lives first though, makes getting items easier without spending.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> I am looking forward to seeing what our NA friends think of this game and if they will love it as much as we seem to. It will also be really interesting to see if we can multi player with them, although a lot of us have already added the Origin Island DLC and they obviously are not going to have that at their start.



I hope so as well, be a shame if it was completely region locked.


----------



## Delphine

Ebony said:


> I'm mainly playing as a warrior but still here are a few tips I can think of:
> - the Wraiths (spirit bosses) are pretty hard so increasing your overall level is definitely a good idea
> - grind the opposite element as much as possible (I mean if you want to fight the Fire Wraith, then level up your water magic)
> - equip the best wand/staff you can and attack from distance
> - bring two allies with you to help, maybe melee fighters (like Odin) so that you can use them as tanks, just revive them when they faint
> - bring as much as potions as you can, especially life cures and the ones for SP recovery. It's probably best to use earth magic to heal yourself, that way you also level up your overall magic skill.
> 
> Optional: play the Alchemist life too as it complements the Magican life (you'll be able to brew your own potions, including "super" ones which are more efficient the regular ones) and/or the Carpenter life to make more powerful wands



Thank you for your advices!! n_n Though I did try to invite a few other characters for a quest with me, but somehow it didn't work. I went to see the allies and talked to them but nothing happened. How can I invite allies to join my party?


----------



## FancyThat

Delphine said:


> Thank you for your advices!! n_n Though I did try to invite a few other characters for a quest with me, but somehow it didn't work. I went to see the allies and talked to them but nothing happened. How can I invite allies to join my party?



Walk up to them and press Y, it gives you the option to invite them to your party .


----------



## Nerd House

BiggKitty said:


> I am looking forward to seeing what our NA friends think of this game and if they will love it as much as we seem to. It will also be really interesting to see if we can multi player with them, although a lot of us have already added the Origin Island DLC and they obviously are not going to have that at their start.



I'm already in love with the game and I dont have it yet.
What does the Origin Island DLC add exactly? And how much is it? I'll probably get it as soon as I get the game.


----------



## Delphine

FancyThat said:


> Walk up to them and press Y, it gives you the option to invite them to your party .



Oh okay it's that simple haha I feel really dumb for asking! Thank you very much for letting me know, things should be easier for me now! (＾▽＾)


----------



## FancyThat

Adol the Red said:


> I'm already in love with the game and I dont have it yet.
> What does the Origin Island DLC add exactly? And how much is it? I'll probably get it as soon as I get the game.



It adds new houses, pets, quests, customisation options etc. you can't unlock any of it until you reach level 50 though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delphine said:


> Oh okay it's that simple haha I feel really dumb for asking! Thank you very much for letting me know, things should be easier for me now! (＾▽＾)



No problem ^^.


----------



## Manah

FancyThat said:


> It adds new houses, pets, quests, customisation options etc. you can't unlock any of it until you reach level 50 though.


Pet birds, the NPC friendship system and customization options are available before level 50^^


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> Pet birds, the NPC friendship system and customization options are available before level 50^^



Oh cool, I didn't realise ^^.


----------



## BiggKitty

Where in heavens name are the Darkmon hidden? It says in Dark Void, but they are not the Spirit of Darkness in the Cave of Shadows, and not the Boss Shadow Wolves in with the black dragon in the Dark Void so where are they Pls?

never mind, I have answered my own question, found out what to do and found them


----------



## BiggKitty

I am patting myself on my back tonight as have made God rank with my paladin now as well as Mercenary, although think my paladin is a bit on the puny side as seem to have forgotten all about shield skills and I am still lugging around the one I started off with, won't let me equip anything better, so there I am with a super de luxe sword and a cardboard shield setting off in the near future for the impossible task to prove myself......fat chance!


----------



## Hamusuta

Congrats on those who have reached God rank 

and THANK U SO MUCH TO THE PERSON WHO POSTED THE LIST OF ALL CODES IM LITERALLY CRYING UR SO AMAZING TYYYYY <333


----------



## Melyora

Yes, the items from the Password list are definitely amazing! Some of the equipment is a bit overpowered for my current level XD Especially the Yuelia's outfit and Witch's Hat, they give so much Def and MDef... I now walk around using the Dancer's Outfit together with the Prince Crown, it just looks nice ^__^  When I'm going in for a big Boss, I take the Yuelia's Outfit with Witch Hat. 

Finished the main story! Now I'm gonna work on ranking up my Lives.


----------



## Ponyu

Yesss, the password items are amazing ^^ I immediately refurnished all of my three houses, and I'm also wearing the Yuelia outfit with the witch hat (the one with the pumpkins) which suits my current main job, magician. <3 I'll play around with the other outfits whenever I don't plan on fighting a lot.

Lol @BiggKitty and your cardboard shield, I can relate! : D


----------



## Melyora

And I've become a Hero Hunter!  Ohmygosh, I love the Sniper Outfit, especially the hat ^__^


----------



## Toeto

What's the best outfit for a level 23 paladin? With the password stuff included. I'm just so weak :').


----------



## BiggKitty

Toeto said:


> What's the best outfit for a level 23 paladin? With the password stuff included. I'm just so weak :').



In your paladin life, go to Gear which will show you what you have in Items, then tap through different swords clothing etc, look at top screen, what is in the boxes is what you are currently equipped holding and wearing in points, what you see to the right when you tap a different item is their points, if in green means higher point value than what you are using/wearing, if it shows a figure in red it is lower so not as good. Equip the best in points to help you at the moment.

Hope that makes sense to you...... I am dreadful at explanations


----------



## ItachiKouyou

3 days left. I can already feel it ;A;


----------



## mags

I can't find the link to the 43 passwords now, I thought I had saved it but sadly I didn't. Can someone re post it for me please?


----------



## mags

In the Lava cave, there is a huge stone like a fossil, it has a few chests around it. I cant break it no matter how I try it just comes up with '0' every time I hit it, anyone any ideas how I can break it?


----------



## Melyora

Seems to me you need to have a higher Miner rank, Mining lvl or pickaxe. 

I am lvl 38, Expert Miner, Mining lvl 9 with a Mole Pickaxe (Mining attack thingie: 44, special effect Sweet Spot area +) and I cannot damage that particular stone either.

I can already mine Platinum and Celestial Deposits, but nope, that bit of Lava Cave rock is impossible for me at this point. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## BiggKitty

Melyora said:


> Seems to me you need to have a higher Miner rank, Mining lvl or pickaxe.
> 
> I am lvl 38, Expert Miner, Mining lvl 9 with a Mole Pickaxe (Mining attack thingie: 44, special effect Sweet Spot area +) and I cannot damage that particular stone either.
> 
> I can already mine Platinum and Celestial Deposits, but nope, that bit of Lava Cave rock is impossible for me at this point.
> 
> Hope it helps.



I have tried it as a Master Miner and can't touch it either, I think it is one of the rocks that we are going to need to be really high level to crack


----------



## Nooblord

*Fantasy Life Comrades*

Fantasy Life comes out this Friday in NA. I'd like to add some people who plan on getting the game.


----------



## Libra

Toeto said:


> What's the best outfit for a level 23 paladin? With the password stuff included. I'm just so weak :').



What BiggKitty said. I put on the items which offered the most in stats and looked rather ridiculous. But hey, whatever helps, right?


----------



## Manah

mags said:


> I can't find the link to the 43 passwords now, I thought I had saved it but sadly I didn't. Can someone re post it for me please?



Here you are 


Manah said:


> Guys, I guess we can just use this for passwords now.



- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> I have tried it as a Master Miner and can't touch it either, I think it is one of the rocks that we are going to need to be really high level to crack



You just need a combination of high mining level, a good pickaxe and a lot of strength. Character level isn't really that important.


----------



## FancyThat

mags said:


> In the Lava cave, there is a huge stone like a fossil, it has a few chests around it. I cant break it no matter how I try it just comes up with '0' every time I hit it, anyone any ideas how I can break it?



As others said just need a higher level pick axe , I read something about crafting your own as a blacksmith works best.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I can't wait for Friday ; 0 ;


----------



## dollydaydream

Has anybody managed to defeat the monster quest you get from your life master after reaching god rank? I can barely do more than 10 damage per turn to the 'pumpkin king' :/


----------



## BiggKitty

dollydaydream said:


> Has anybody managed to defeat the monster quest you get from your life master after reaching god rank? I can barely do more than 10 damage per turn to the 'pumpkin king' :/



I have a feeling all the monster quests from life masters after reaching God rank are pretty horrific. I think we may have to form a band of 3 of God rank to attempt them with only the slightest chance of success. At least we can spend the fight reviving one another if nothing else.

Is the "Pumpkin King" the Magician Quest?


----------



## Hamusuta

Hey guys where do I find the Ancient Ruins? (where you find a Desert Spook)  ?


----------



## Melyora

Ancient Ruins are at the far North East of the Desert.


----------



## Peoki

The NA release is just around the corner!! Really looking forward to digging in after lurking this thread. 
despite being midterm season, I'm hoping I can squeeze in a bit of playing through the weekend. 

Don't leave me behind, guys! haha


----------



## Nerd House

Is it Friday yet?! 

Cant wait to download this game.  Waaaay past ready!

Maybe someone can compile a list of beginner tips for us Americans downloading Friday?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Adol the Red said:


> Is it Friday yet?!
> 
> Cant wait to download this game.  Waaaay past ready!
> 
> Maybe someone can compile a list of beginner tips for us Americans downloading Friday?



I would say start with a gathering life (miner, woodcutter and angler. (I think thats all of them) that corresponds with what you want to do. For example if you wanted to be a paladin or mercenary start with miner or if you wanted to be a magician/hunter start with woodcutter. Then when that's a pretty good skill move onto the next one in the chain etc Miner to blacksmith. This means you will be able to gather materials easier, espcially later on in the game. Then when that's all good go onto the life's such as paladin as your fighting class. When you are quite a way through start building up your other life's to support your main one.

Of course this is just what I would recommend as you then have three classes to support each other.


----------



## Hamusuta

Melyora said:


> Ancient Ruins are at the far North East of the Desert.



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## RayOfHope

FRIDAY

_HURRY UP_


----------



## Libra

Adol the Red said:


> Maybe someone can compile a list of beginner tips for us Americans downloading Friday?



I would start with a combat life and then learn the gathering jobs (you can change Lives whenever you want as long as you're not doing any of the main story's chapters). You will be able to do gathering, and killing enemies will give you also items you can use for crafting. There are also a few areas where you will be "stuck" unless you defeat the enemies there, so being a fighting class would help. Most of e.g. the Woodcutter challenges will count even if you're e.g. a Paladin at the moment (the challenges clearly say whether you need to be the Life or not).

There's no "wrong" way to play this game, though; you can play as whichever Life you want. However, it is a good idea to get the gathering jobs at the beginning because of certain quests you have to do that give you stars to advance in rank (like e.g. if you're a Woodcutter: "fell 500 trees"; this is a Hero challenge but there's nothing wrong with starting early, right? That and untill you are actually given the challenge you won't know how far you are).

Most importantly, however; have fun and play the game at your own pace. There's really no sense in rushing things. The only thing you'll need to keep in mind is the DLC. If you want it, then it's a good idea to get it at the beginning because of certain things that are immediately available, such as the character customization. However, it will lock you out of playing with people who don't have it, so it might also be a good idea to wait.

You can't access Origin Island before you're level 50, but like I said; some things are already available at the start (though you can change your appearance on Origin Island, so you could always wait). So it's really up to you.


----------



## dollydaydream

BiggKitty said:


> I have a feeling all the monster quests from life masters after reaching God rank are pretty horrific. I think we may have to form a band of 3 of God rank to attempt them with only the slightest chance of success. At least we can spend the fight reviving one another if nothing else.
> 
> Is the "Pumpkin King" the Magician Quest?



yup it is, the 3 God rank players is definitely a good idea, but even when I had Jinx (magician master) and Mustang (paladin master) with me I still couldn't even scratch it


----------



## BiggKitty

The following is a Basic Facts Guide for Beginners which is from Gamefaqs



Spoiler: Fastasy Life for Beginners



This FAQ is for answering all of your very basic questions and concerns. If you have more questions you would like covered in detail, refer to sting_arts Job FAQ, any of the links/wikis listed in the credits or ask your question here.

I.Introduction
II.Choosing a Job+Stats (Refer to sting_art’s sticky guide for more detailed information)
III.Advancing the Story
IV.Multiplayer/Online
V.Pets and NPCs
VI.Houses
VII.DLC
VIII.Common Questions and Concerns
IX.Helpful Links/Reviews
X.Credits

I.INTRODUCTION/WHAT IS FANTASY LIFE?

ii. WHAT IS FANTASY LIFE?
Well I’m so glad you asked! You’ve come to the right place! Fantasy Life is an RPG. The end. 
I kid, I kid. While Fantasy Life is an RPG, it has so much more to offer than your standard run of the mill Final Fantasy, or Dragon Quest. Fantasy Life is YOUR life. Meaning at the very beginning of the game you will be asked to make a character. You have tons of options for face, hair, eyes, color, weight, height, etc. (And yes, there are options for beards. Beards, people! BEARDS). After you’ve created your character you will then be asked which “Life” you’d like to start out with. You’ve just been born into this brand new world. You have to make a living somehow, right? There are 12 different “Lives” or “Classes” or “Jobs you can choose from. 

Block Size (so far in the UK but should be the same in NA) Without DLC=6,856 
With DLC=6,858 blocks.

II.CHOOSING A JOB AND STATS
12 different Lives to choose from? You don’t say? What are they?
Yes! Actually I do, indeed, say. And here’s a list of Lives you can choose from: 
Paladin (Combat)
Mercenary (Combat)
Hunter (Combat)
Wizard (Combat)
Blacksmith (Craft)
Carpenter (Craft)
Tailor (Craft)
Alchemist (Craft)
Cook (Craft)
Angler (Gather)
Woodcutter (Gather)
Miner (Gather)
The Lives are broken up into battling classes, foraging classes, and crafting classes.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED: Get a license in the gathering classes such as mining, woodcutting and fishing. You’ll need to gather as many materials as you can for crafting unless you enjoy buying materials or running back and forth. For both the woodcutter and mining challenges, you are required to mine/cut 500 nodes/trees so START EARLY.


EXTRA INFORMATION:

~For your first job, you have to do the tutorial but only once. After that you are free to switch jobs during free time. You can also skip the tutorials after the initial job you’ve selected. 
~Three save slots available
~You can carry up to 3 bounty boxes total and only 3 bounty boxes can exist in the world. If you destroy another big monster, one of the boxes will disappear.
~Bounty clerks are located in the Guild Office in any town otherwise while in the field, they are scattered but still in a spot where the player would not have to travel far. If you don’t feel like traveling around with your bounty, there are various Reverian guards who will auto transport you back to town with your bounties.
*WARNING: Bounties can be destroyed by you, an outside team mate and the enemies. Be careful and defend your box, run away from enemies and put away your weapon before taking the bounty box!
~Exploration is key in this game. You will find areas that you never expected so search extensively in every town.

For more detailed information for jobs and stats, please refer to sting_art’s beginner job FAQ: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70166799





Spoiler: continued



ADVANCING THE STORY
~You advance the story by fulfilling Flutter’s main quests and gaining bliss points, this includes the quests given during your “free time”. Once the requests are fulfilled, she will tally your points and you are able to move on simply by speaking to her. She will always have an exclamation point over her when the next chapter is ready to begin. IF YOU FIND YOURSELF STUCK, TRY GOING TO SLEEP. 
Be sure to talk to the NPCs with a question mark on their head. They will have another quest or recipe to give you in case you get stuck gaining more bliss points. 

IV.MULTIPLAYER
~Unlocks after the prologue and during the first chapter. You will be instructed to return to the Guild Office and speak to the LINK clerk where Screenshots will also become available.
~Multiplayer allows you and two other people (total of 3) to visit your world and go on adventures. While in someone’s world, you are free to craft, fight monsters, trade and turn in bounties and travel to different parts of the map on your own. 
NOTE: You cannot travel to a place on the map that has not been unlocked yet. For example, I cannot travel to the second town in your world if you haven’t beaten that chapter of the story.

~You communicate in multiplayer by using text chat and quick text to friends online. The only people you can play with online are those on your friend list. The conversations are also saved in a text log to easily keep up with conversation if one of you were busy. Think of the Best Friend feature in Animal Crossing.

~Things you can do in Multiplayer:
~Fast Travel
~Trade items/equipment/clothing
~Fight big monsters and receive bounty items
~Complete life challenges. 

~Things you CANNOT do in Multiplayer:
~Bring pets along
~Side or Main quests *NOTE If you’ve accepted a side quest before you went online, you can finish it but can't turn it in until you go back to your world.
~Save (This may change. I did test this but a second confirmation is appreciated)

~When fighting monsters, all players involved in fighting monsters will receive money and experience. What is not shared is the item from a bounty box. The best suggestion is to speak before hand about who will receive the bounty prize. Enemies respawn fairly quickly so the bounty box rewards can be easily gotten again. Another option is going to your friend’s world and getting a bounty there. 

VERY IMPORTANT NOTE WHEN USING MULTIPLAYER
~You can only trade items when multiplayer is open. Use the red box in the Guild Office to trade items (Total of 8 spots open) between each other. When you go to pick up an item, the game will ask if you want to save to which you respond yes.
DO NOT PUT AN ITEM IN THE BOX THEN SHUT OFF MULTIPLAYER. THE ITEM WILL DISAPPEAR.





Spoiler: continued



PETS AND NPCS
~There are a total of 4 different types of pets you can buy and 4 types of mounts (Mounts are used for traveling faster): Dog, cat, bird* and dragon* and the mounts include Horse, turtle, camel and alpaca. There are three main towns where you can adopt different pets with different color schemes. In other words, the appearance of the pet depends on where you adopt him from.

~You can have a total of 3 pets living with you but only two can travel with you. You can have different combination of pets such as three cats, two bird and one dog, three dragons, whatever you want.

~Your pet fights alongside you and can heal itself so don’t worry about losing your pet.

~If you already have three pets but want to try using another pet, you must trade in one of the pets you already own. That means you lose the friendship level with that current pet. 

~The more you fight alongside your pet, the higher friendship level goes and the stronger it becomes. Unfortunately, certain NPCs will outclass the pets further into the story.

~For mounts, you can rent them or buy them. Want to know more about Horses? Visit this FAQ for more details: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70221092

ii. NPCS
~You can recruit various NPCs to help you in your adventures though not right away. You have to rank up in your life to be able to ask them to come adventure with you. 

~There are certain NPCs that will travel with you regardless of what profession you are but for the most part, a Hunter cannot recruit the master of the Paladin class unless you are currently in that class and have reached a high rank. 

VI. Houses
~There are a total of 6 houses that you can buy and live in/own. Besides the attic in your main town, there are three other houses you can buy and move into. This is what you sink your money into. You also have the option of never moving out of the attic.

~Houses vary in size and can be customized however you want. Think of this part as a downsized Animal Crossing. You have a limited amount of space to customize and the furniture sets cannot be customized any further. The furniture sets are also based on the world and its main cities.

**I only moved houses once but it was just a matter of storing everything inside my storage, going to the other house and unpacking everything in a single button.

PLEASE DO NOT POST YET
---
NA 3DS FC: 0361-6567-5010 PSN: Curiousiko
http://curiousiko.tumblr.com/
#4
CuriCurry
(Topic Creator)
Posted 10/12/2014 6:00:42 AM
VII. DLC
i. HOW TO ACTIVATE DLC
~Complete the main story
~Befriend Yuelia and Noelia. Yuelia becomes an automatic ally after completing the main story. Noelia can be allied with after your character reaches level 45
~Reach Level 50
~After completing all the above, go and speak to Yuelia in your house.
~Here is a website detailing what is entailed in the DLC according to the Fantasy Life UK Website: http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Fantasy-Life-899654.html For NA players, it will most likely be $9.99

IMPORTANT NOTE FOR ONLINE PLAY AND DLC ACCORDING TO UK WEBSITE:
~Simply select ‘Payable Content’ from the Fantasy Life main menu and follow the instructions to go to the purchase page in Nintendo eShop.
Please note: 
Players who have purchased the Origin Island Expansion Pack cannot connect in multiplayer with players who have not purchased it. Multiplayer connection will only be possible with other owners of the Expansion Pack.

ANOTHER IMPORTANT NOTE ACCORDING TO HOURS_LEFT:
So, after speaking with players that have purchased the DLC in the English version at the start of the game, it is as some people such as myself have suspected, not all the DLC is locked away until after you beat the main story.

Aspects such as the extra character creation parts and the pet birds (which normally should start to be available in the first town once you reach the correct Bliss level) are available at the same time as they were in the Japanese version. This seems to be more in line with how the game was released in Japan. Certain aspects such as the presence of the Friendship System, and all the new items and ranks still need to be confirmed, but this is a good sign, as arbitrarily locking away early game DLC content until after the main story would have made no sense.

Of course, Origin Island itself, the quests associated with it, and the pet dragons available there are still exclusive to after you beat the main story, as they were in the Japanese version.

TLDR version: Don't wait until after you've beaten the game to get the DLC if you were planning to get it anyway, as you'll miss out on content that is present during the main quest.





Spoiler: continued



Nuderval’s contribution: I'll try to compare what LINK added to the Japanese game with what we'll get with and without the DLC on the western version:
1. What LINK added and we will get without DLC:
o2 extra character slots (for a total of 3);
oOnline co-op.

2. What LINK added and we will only get with DLC:
o A new area (Origin Island);
o Extra character features (for customization);
o New materials, equipment and recipes;
o God rank;
o Birds and Dragons (as pets);
o New home and furniture;
o Friendship system (allows NPCs to become friends with you and fighting better);
o Lunares coins and the items you get from them.
o Level cap increased from 99 to 200;
o Level cap for the skills increased from 15 to 20;
o Stats cap increased from 50 to 100.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> Is it Friday yet?!
> 
> Cant wait to download this game.  Waaaay past ready!
> 
> Maybe someone can compile a list of beginner tips for us Americans downloading Friday?



Post 600 in this thread is what I think a very useful guide for beginners, hope you will find it useful too




Spoiler: questions and concerns



COMMON QUESTIONS AND CONCERNS
1.I didn’t like Animal Crossing. I don’t like cutesy games for kids. I’ve heard this game is like Animal Crossing. It’s for kids. I’m an adult. I wear big people panties. I’m not a kid. So this game must not be for me. Right?

WRONG. I honestly have no idea why Treehouse (Nintendo’s development and translation team) keeps comparing Fantasy Life to Animal Crossing, other than the fact that Treehouse worked on both. The ONLY things that are similar (other than the cutesy characters. You don’t like cute? Get out.) Between the two are character customization and the ability to decorate your house in game. The character customization in Fantasy Life is so much more in depth than in AC, but the house customization is not as great. That’s it. Oh, and multiplayer. Though in AC you were able to have 4 characters, including yourself in game, while in FL you can only have a total of 3 characters playing at a time, including yourself. Oh! One last thing: You can change your hair style in FL, just like in AC.

2. Is this game like Rune Factory?

THANK YOU!!!!! And yes. Fantasy Life is much better compared to Rune Factory than Animal Crossing. The only things that Fantasy Life doesn’t share with RF are the relationship elements, and farming elements. Fantasy Life does not have any marriage or dating, nor does it have farming. Crafting? Yes. A lot. Item drops to make higher quality things like armor and clothing? Yep. Food? You betcha

3. Oh no! WitchBaby4200 I chose the wrong life! My life is ruined! I hate my virtual not real life! What do I do?! Do I have to start the game over?!

It’s totally cool! No worries! You know how you wake up one day and don’t feel like going to work or school? You just feel like your life is going in the wrong direction? You want to cry? Or run around naked screaming “Bees!”? No? Just me then. Anyway…. Fantasy Life rewards you for changing your life! You can be all of these! You are constantly evolving in real life, why not in your game life, too? (More about your Lives later on in this FAQ) You don’t want to cook today? That’s okay. Go fishing and relax for a bit. You want to let out some frustrations and kill things? Cool. Cool. I understand. Fantasy Life understands too! You can choose one of three fighting lives and go kill some monsters in real time battles. Not turn based. Real time. 

PLEASE DO NOT POST YET
---
NA 3DS FC: 0361-6567-5010 PSN: Curiousiko
http://curiousiko.tumblr.com/
#6
CuriCurry
(Topic Creator)
Posted 10/12/2014 6:05:05 AM
4. So can I switch jobs whenever I want?
Only during free time. Not during the main story.

5. Do I constantly have to switch jobs just to do something else? For example, if I want to mine nodes but I’m currently a Paladin, do I have to switch back and forth just to do that job?

No you do not. As long as you get the license, you can mine as a Paladin, fish as a Hunter or cook as a Blacksmith. IF YOU HAVE THE LICENSE, YOU CAN DO JOBS SIMULTANEOUSLY. The only reason to switch jobs is to gain the bonus points and to rank up after you’ve completed the job quests. If you’ve been making clothes as a Paladin life and you’ve gained all the stars for Tailor, fast travel to the Guild Office, change your job to tailor, talk to your master and you will rank up. Simple!

6. Is my appearance permanent?
Not entirely. You can change the color of your clothes, hairstyle, hair color and *facial features (*only with DLC) when you unlock the options via bliss points and travel further into the game.

7. I’m tired of the standard clothes. Can I wear a dress, tuxedo, shorts or whatever?

Yes you can however certain clothes are only for certain genders and classes. A male can’t wear dresses and vice versa. A Hunter also cannot wield a shield or certain armor. The tailor can make clothes for both men and women regardless of their own gender.

8. Can I complete the game as one life and only in single player?

Yes you can. You can complete the entire game as a Tailor if you wanted. However, there are rare materials that you’ll need further down the line where NPCs or people on your friend list can help you out. The main story is about 10 hours long and requires very little combat to complete. I put in 87 hours alone and spent 2 hours with multiplayer. You can also master every life on one save file character. 

PLEASE DO NOT POST YET
---
NA 3DS FC: 0361-6567-5010 PSN: Curiousiko
http://curiousiko.tumblr.com/
#7
CuriCurry
(Topic Creator)
Posted 10/12/2014 6:06:35 AM
iii. LINKS/REVIEWS
Do you like to go to websites? Do you like watching videos? Hey! Me too! Here are a few sites that will help you out in learning more about Fantasy Life!

NintenDaan Fantasy Life Playlist: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeSCtN8fm3c&list=PLmzNOj_HPsNu1G48UQdiGrvLfeEPub0sx

NintenDaan First Look: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLONzVmIYP8

Fantasy Life English Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A53Yq3yJMbc

Treehouse (the development and translation team for NoA) has a couple vids out. One is from E3 (for most this being their first look into Fantasy Life) and the other is from their Twitch Live broadcast that aired last week. I don't know about you, but the blonde chick annoys the crap out of me. But if you like her, that's totally fine! 

E3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh3CuSGaFRw
Twitch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmovfhSiPg

For those of you who can read Japanese, or would like to learn, or would just like to check out what those crazy characters look like here is the Japanese Fantasy Life website: 
http://www.fantasylife.jp/

Japanese Wiki (Use in Google Chrome to Translate. CONTAINS SPOILERS): http://fantasylife.game1wiki.com/index.php?NPC


iv. CREDITS
This FAQ took a while to make and would not have been possible without the help of consistent posters: Nuderval for his stat explanation and additional information, CuriCurry for providing info from the Japanese version, WitchBaby4200 for stepping up and conceiving the idea of this FAQ and creating the Friend Code Thread, Picopicolina who provided many links to reviews and playthroughs, sting_art for the Beginner’s guide to Choosing a Life sticky, Hours_Left for his DLC explanation and Unown_201 for the countdown topic.



- - - Post Merge - - -

In case you are trying to rank up and seem unable to do so, you may have missed talking to a certain character who will give you a task to perform


Spoiler: LIST OF CHARACTERS FOR EACH LIFE



People kept missing quests for a Rank up, so I tried to compile a list. 

So if you're missing quests just check up on the people listed under that life, high chance one of them has a quest for you. 

All Life shops get extra items once you get that life to Master.

Paladin - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit 
Master Mustang: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at God]
Tad: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold
Roslyn: South Castele - Stables [Invite to party at Master]
Isobel: Castele Square - Outside Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at Expert] 
Porthos: Castele Shopping District (Day), The Crown (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Mr Apfel: Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe
Dragonslayer: West Grassy Plains [Invite to party at Hero]

Mercenary - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown
Master Cervantes: Castele Shopping District - The Crown [Invite to party at God]
Bard: Castele Shopping District - The Crown
Jude: South Castelle (Day), Castele Shopping District (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Gustaf: East Grassy Planes - Near Mt. Snowpeak Entrance
Santos: Port Puerto Palace Way (Day), Port Puerto Palace (Night)
Miguel: Al Maajik Spelltown - Miguel's House [Invite to party at Master]
Melusine: Cacto Cave - Melusine's House [Invite to party at Hero]

Hunter - Life Shop: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite
Master Fern: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at God]
Lucky: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?] 
Huntin' Pete: South Castele - Sheep Pen [Invite to party at Adept?] 
Granny Cotton: South Castele - Sheep Pen
Fletcher: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite [Invite to party at Hero] 
Roy: Port Puerto Palace Way
Boyd: Al Maajik Outskirts

Magician - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic
Master Jinx: East Castele - Hazel's House [Invite to party at God]
Hazel: East Castele - Outside Hazel's House (Day), Hazel's House (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
Nox: East Castele - Castele Forest [Invite to party at Adept] 
Fabbie: Port Puerto Palace Way - Park [Invite to Party at Expert]
Esmerelda: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic (Day), Outside Academy (Night)
Colin: Ancient Ruins Path [Invite to party at Hero]
Skybie: Levitania - Plushling Camp

Miner - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit - Well
Master Duglas: East Castele - Castele Mine [Invite to party at God]
Molan: East Castele - Castele Mine
Daniel: East Castele - Castele Mine (Day), Just outside Castele Mine (Night)
Marie: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Duglas' House (Night)
Moleo: Port Puerto Beach District - Near South Beach
Rocque: Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Desert Entrance (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?] 
Angela: Al Maajik Sandtown - Near East Shops (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
Molina: Al Maajik Outskirts 

Woodcutter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village
Master Heyho: East Castele - Heyho's House [Invite to party at God]
Monika: East Castele - Outside Heyho's House (Day), Heyho's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Bracken: East Castele - Castele Forest
Forrest: East Castele - Castele Forest
Orlando: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Turtle Stall (Day), Port Puerto Marina (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
Timber: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Lighthouse
Cedar: Al Maajik Library of Magic (Day), Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Save Point (Night)
Leafelet: Al Maajik Outskirts - West of Save Point
Elmie: Elderwood Village [Invite to party at Master?]
#2
CamulaHikari
(Topic Creator)
Posted 10/8/2014 4:52:09 PM
message detail
(edited)
Angler - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association
Master Fisherman Sage: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House [Invite to party at God]
Trout: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House
Isaac: West Castele (Day), Outside Isaac's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Guppy: Port Puerto Beach District (Day), Palace Way - Angler's Association (Night)
Marina: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association (Day), Beach District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
Seaburry: Port Puerto Beach District
Tabita: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack
Anchovy: Al Maajik Outskirts

Cook - Life Shop: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
Master Alfredo: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro [Invite to party at God]
Flapjack: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
Sizzle: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Day), West Castele - Near Chicken's (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
Allan: Castele Shopping District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Pedro: Port Puerto Palace Way - Cocina Rica (Day), Port Puerto Marina - Pirate Ship (Night)
Mary Anne: Tortuga Archipelago - Alejandro's Beach Hut
Jill: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack [Invite to party at Adept]

Blacksmith - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave
Master Vulcan: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
Fyra: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
Magmia: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Steele's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Ignatius: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold (Day), Castele Artisans' District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
Durandal: Mt. Snowpeak - Waterfall Cave
Ironsmith: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave (Day)
Sebastan: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Pirate Ship (Day), Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Night)

Carpenter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village
Master Woody: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
Sawyer: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
Cherry: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Woody's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Beavy: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well
Beavo: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Near Pet Shop (Night)
Decker: Port Puerto Marina - Leftmost Ship [Invite to party at Expert]
Marimo: Elderwood Village

Tailor - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Parrot)
Master Madam Purl: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
Spoolie: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
Taylor: West Castele - Near Church (Day), Castele Square - Fashion Boutique (Night)[Invite to party at Expert?] 
Zippy: Castele Square - Outside Fashion Boutique (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night)
Chic: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night) [Invite to Party at Master?]
Lyra: Port Puerto Palace Way - Fashion Boutique
Bobbin: Al Maajik Sandtown - Bazaar Workshop

Alchemist - Life Shop: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
Master Flamel: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library [Invite to party at God]
Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night) [Invite to part at Expert?]
Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night) [Invite to party at Master?]
Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> The following is a Basic Facts Guide for Beginners which is from Gamefaqs



Good idea posting these here , Gamefaq has been a great help to me with this and past games. I've often used the link to find the various life quest givers. I wonder if your post could be included in the first post for people's reference?

Hopefully we'll be able to connect with American players .


----------



## Ebony

dollydaydream said:


> Has anybody managed to defeat the monster quest you get from your life master after reaching god rank? I can barely do more than 10 damage per turn to the 'pumpkin king' :/





dollydaydream said:


> yup it is, the 3 God rank players is definitely a good idea, but even when I had Jinx (magician master) and Mustang (paladin master) with me I still couldn't even scratch it



Some of the ultimate bosses are easier than others. Among the ones I checked out, blacksmith and tailor were ok. Mercenary is super hard (still can't defeat it even though I already beat the last boss of the tower, looks like I need better gear) and similarly the angler task is giving me a lot of trouble, it doesn't involve fighting though. 

I guess overall the bosses from fighting lives are the most difficult.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

3 more exams and this baby will finally be in my hands.
Can't wait to join you all! =D


----------



## Imitation

Anybody want to play some fantasy life multiplayer? 
Ive not tried it out yet


----------



## Toeto

^ I want to!
I mastered my first life! Master Paladin at level 26. 
I need to finish the main story though.


----------



## windfall

ItachiKouyou said:


> 3 more exams and this baby will finally be in my hands.
> Can't wait to join you all! =D



This is almost the same situation I'm in... I'm seperated from Friday by 2 midterms and a quiz.

Soon. 
Soon.....

Good luck on your exams!


----------



## Primalia

Just a quick tip on a playing style, I started off as a mercenary to give me some fighting power then concentrated on miner, blacksmith and woodcutter.  If you can make your own armour and weapons it can help in the long run for making dosh and getting good equipment as soon as you can equip it.

Enjoy the game at your own pace though, after all it is called Fantasy Life.


----------



## Imitation

Toeto said:


> ^ I want to!
> I mastered my first life! Master Paladin at level 26.
> I need to finish the main story though.



Sure!
I have cleared the main story so I could come to your game?
VM me when you are available


----------



## mags

I just spent literally 30 mins trying to reel in the 'Bass of darkness' fish in the desert in Al Maajik area. Blumming hard, my thumb is killing me now, worth it though.


----------



## Amissapanda

I just pre-ordered from GameStop! I'm excited to play when it comes in! : )


----------



## FancyThat

mags said:


> I just spent literally 30 mins trying to reel in the 'Bass of darkness' fish in the desert in Al Maajik area. Blumming hard, my thumb is killing me now, worth it though.



I'm having trouble with the golden swordfish, I caught the others all fine but this ones proving difficult . I'm using the whirlpool rod and food boosts but so far no luck. I started the blacksmith life so I can upgrade my equipment.


----------



## mags

FancyThat said:


> I'm having trouble with the golden swordfish, I caught the others all fine but this ones proving difficult . I'm using the whirlpool rod and food boosts but so far no luck. I started the blacksmith life so I can upgrade my equipment.



I gave up on that one, it wasn't moving at all! Not fair as the blue sword fish isn't that hard to catch.


----------



## FancyThat

mags said:


> I gave up on that one, it wasn't moving at all! Not fair as the blue sword fish isn't that hard to catch.



I know lol, the golden one is ridiculously hard for me.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Hamusuta said:


> hOLY MOLY YES.
> 
> Is this coming to Europe as well?



its out in europe

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can i buy one day in advance plz eshop? :3


----------



## Nerd House

K.K. Fanboy said:


> its out in europe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also can i buy one day in advance plz eshop? :3



You can go ahead and load your eShop wallet in preparation, like I did.


----------



## Mentlegen

Ever since i got this game about 2 weeks ago, i've been hooked to it...

Have around 105 Hours of gameplay spend into it, and already have 7 life's on god rank and the rest is either master or above.
These are currently god ranked.

Paladin
Miner
Blacksmith
Woodcutter
Hunter
Angler
Magician

Currently level 131 and still gaining more levels everyday.

If i can help anyone who has the DLC, send me a PM, and i'll see if i can help you out

I live in The Netherlands so my timezone is GMT +1 or +2


----------



## ItachiKouyou

windfall said:


> This is almost the same situation I'm in... I'm seperated from Friday by 2 midterms and a quiz.
> 
> Soon.
> Soon.....
> 
> Good luck on your exams!



Good luck on yours too! ^^
2 left for me.

Just got the notification they added a new puzzle on Mii Plaza, I go and I see it's a Fantasy Life one. *HYPE INTENSIFIES*


----------



## Nerd House

OMGGGGG 2 days left! I dont have exams between now and then, but I do have makeup homework to do....3 weeks worth ><


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Can't wait to get this on Friday! My husband bought it for me as my anniversary present. I've never played an RPG, but I like Level 5 games and it seems really intriguing, so I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## mags

Mentlegen said:


> Ever since i got this game about 2 weeks ago, i've been hooked to it...
> 
> Have around 105 Hours of gameplay spend into it, and already have 7 life's on god rank and the rest is either master or above.
> These are currently god ranked.
> 
> Paladin
> Miner
> Blacksmith
> Woodcutter
> Hunter
> Angler
> Magician
> 
> Currently level 131 and still gaining more levels everyday.
> 
> If i can help anyone who has the DLC, send me a PM, and i'll see if i can help you out
> 
> I live in The Netherlands so my timezone is GMT +1 or +2



Very impressive, well done!


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen said:


> Ever since i got this game about 2 weeks ago, i've been hooked to it...
> 
> Have around 105 Hours of gameplay spend into it, and already have 7 life's on god rank and the rest is either master or above.
> These are currently god ranked.
> 
> Paladin
> Miner
> Blacksmith
> Woodcutter
> Hunter
> Angler
> Magician
> 
> Currently level 131 and still gaining more levels everyday.
> 
> If i can help anyone who has the DLC, send me a PM, and i'll see if i can help you out
> 
> I live in The Netherlands so my timezone is GMT +1 or +2



I have been going on some raids with Ebony, but a third person would be most appreciated especially ithen we  could possibly try for any of those after God ranking quests that seem near Impossible to complete. I am currently GMT + 2 as in southern Spain.


----------



## FancyThat

Mentlegen said:


> Ever since i got this game about 2 weeks ago, i've been hooked to it...
> 
> Have around 105 Hours of gameplay spend into it, and already have 7 life's on god rank and the rest is either master or above.
> These are currently god ranked.
> 
> Paladin
> Miner
> Blacksmith
> Woodcutter
> Hunter
> Angler
> Magician
> 
> Currently level 131 and still gaining more levels everyday.
> 
> If i can help anyone who has the DLC, send me a PM, and i'll see if i can help you out
> 
> I live in The Netherlands so my timezone is GMT +1 or +2



Wow impressive, that's dedication . I'll certainly take you up on your offer if I need help , I'm level 57 about to God rank Magician and I'm hero or master on most others. I'm GMT time zone.


----------



## BiggKitty

I see the person who provided the original password list threw a wobbly and retracted it. I am hoping I can reproduce it via an email I sent, so it can benefit future Fl players especially our NA friends when they start up, is it tomorrow?


----------



## Melyora

I'd then recommend: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Passwords

I used the column with the UK passwords for mine and they all worked fine. Cannot confirm whether the US ones work, hahaha.


----------



## Nerd House

BiggKitty said:


> I see the person who provided the original password list threw a wobbly and retracted it. I am hoping I can reproduce it via an email I sent, so it can benefit future Fl players especially our NA friends when they start up, is it tomorrow?



Yes, tomorrow!!! However I will be staying up til midnight to start downloading it!


----------



## BiggKitty

I am currently a carpenter and need assistance please

One of my quests as an expert is CROW COMPLEX to make a scarecrow from pine beams, but that quest is not showing in my recipes, I am now a Master and task still not showing in recipes, does anyone have any thoughts or ideas Pls.

I also require anothe Snow White Feather which I understand is a drop from Eyes of Darkness, unfortunately my memory is rubbish, where and what is Eyes of Darkness?

Also needed is a swordfish fin, where do I get that from?

Lastly Dark Scales which sounds like a drop from a dragon, which one and where or can I buy the swordfish fin and dark scales and Snow White feather.

I have tramped round shops and travelling sellers that I remember but bound to have missed someone somewhere. All hints and advice gladly received. thank you.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> I am currently a carpenter and need assistance please
> 
> One of my quests as an expert is CROW COMPLEX to make a scarecrow from pine beams, but that quest is not showing in my recipes, I am now a Master and task still not showing in recipes, does anyone have any thoughts or ideas Pls.
> 
> I also require anothe Snow White Feather which I understand is a drop from Eyes of Darkness, unfortunately my memory is rubbish, where and what is Eyes of Darkness?
> 
> Also needed is a swordfish fin, where do I get that from?
> 
> Lastly Dark Scales which sounds like a drop from a dragon, which one and where or can I buy the swordfish fin and dark scales and Snow White feather.
> 
> I have tramped round shops and travelling sellers that I remember but bound to have missed someone somewhere. All hints and advice gladly received. thank you.



Not sure about the rest but I think I have a spare swordfish fin if you want it.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Not sure about the rest but I think I have a spare swordfish fin if you want it.



I will jump at that offer, do you have the extra DLC? Pls advise and I will pop over as soon as poss.


----------



## Nerd House

BiggKitty said:


> I am currently a carpenter and need assistance please
> 
> One of my quests as an expert is CROW COMPLEX to make a scarecrow from pine beams, but that quest is not showing in my recipes, I am now a Master and task still not showing in recipes, does anyone have any thoughts or ideas Pls.
> 
> I also require anothe Snow White Feather which I understand is a drop from Eyes of Darkness, unfortunately my memory is rubbish, where and what is Eyes of Darkness?
> 
> Also needed is a swordfish fin, where do I get that from?
> 
> Lastly Dark Scales which sounds like a drop from a dragon, which one and where or can I buy the swordfish fin and dark scales and Snow White feather.
> 
> I have tramped round shops and travelling sellers that I remember but bound to have missed someone somewhere. All hints and advice gladly received. thank you.



I dont have the game yet but I found the answers for you.

*All I found was it required Pine Beams - made from 2 Pine Logs
*Eyes of Darkness - Deep Elderwood at night. Leave/Enter til it appears
*Swordfish Fin - From Honey (Port Puerto Palace Way) in exchange for Great Quality Orca Bow 
*Dark Scales - Drop from Bass of Darkness - Drysand Desert


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> I will jump at that offer, do you have the extra DLC? Pls advise and I will pop over as soon as poss.



Yes I do , let me load my game. I've never played with others on it so please excuse any mistakes .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got it, i put it in the box in the guild office right?


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Yes I do , let me load my game. I've never played with others on it so please excuse any mistakes .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Got it, i put it in the box in the guild office right?



Can you open your portal and I will be over


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Can you open your portal and I will be over



It's open .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for coming , I didn't realise how much the chat feature sucks btw lol.


----------



## Mentlegen

Whoooo, just finished the last trial tower, tower of light.
Took me about 45 min to finish the whole lot, drops weren't that decent either.

But the reward you receive at the end is pretty sweet though


----------



## BiggKitty

Adol the Red said:


> I dont have the game yet but I found the answers for you.
> 
> *All I found was it required Pine Beams - made from 2 Pine Logs
> *Eyes of Darkness - Deep Elderwood at night. Leave/Enter til it appears
> *Swordfish Fin - From Honey (Port Puerto Palace Way) in exchange for Great Quality Orca Bow
> *Dark Scales - Drop from Bass of Darkness - Drysand Desert



Thanks Adol, I know what is ne des for my scarecrow, but I am missing the recipe in my game and can't make it without the recipe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mentlegen said:


> Whoooo, just finished the last trial tower, tower of light.
> Took me about 45 min to finish the whole lot, drops weren't that decent either.
> 
> But the reward you receive at the end is pretty sweet though




That last boss monster Is pretty tough, don't want to meet him too often

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> It's open .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks for coming , I didn't realise how much the chat feature sucks btw lol.



The chat along with the rotten map are two bad things about the game. I am slowly getting used to an alphabetical keyboard but takes time. Thank you very much for the fin and nice to meet you.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Thanks Adol, I know what is ne des for my scarecrow, but I am missing the recipe in my game and can't make it without the recipe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last boss monster Is pretty tough, don't want to meet him too often
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The chat along with the rotten map are two bad things about the game. I am slowly getting used to an alphabetical keyboard but takes time. Thank you very much for the fin and nice to meet you.



Nice to meet you as well , I can get you a Snow White feather and dark scales if you want btw, just let me know .


----------



## Mentlegen

BiggKitty said:


> That last boss monster Is pretty tough, don't want to meet him too often



Yeh, i've used quite alot of life cures on him aswell, thankfully my little buddies Mustang and jinx where there to help out alot.
Wondering if the new gal i got is much stronger



BiggKitty said:


> Thanks Adol, I know what is ne des for my scarecrow, but I am missing the recipe in my game and can't make it without the recipe



You can get the scarecrow in port puerto from the guy, i think decker was his name, that stands on a ship in the harbour (go past the crafting shift and then take the next left thats where he should be)


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Nice to meet you as well , I can get you a Snow White feather and dark scales if you want btw, just let me know .




That's another offer I can't refuse, yes pretty please, would love to have them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mentlegen said:


> Yeh, i've used quite alot of life cures on him aswell, thankfully my little buddies Mustang and jinx where there to help out alot.
> Wondering if the new gal i got is much stronger
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the scarecrow in port puerto from the guy, i think decker was his name, that stands on a ship in the harbour (go past the crafting shift and then take the next left thats where he should be)



Thanks, I now have the missing recipe, I am dumb, I should have thought of that instead of whinging the recipe was missing, that someone would be lurking around with the missing piece.


----------



## Mentlegen

Here are all the people for each Life + Life shop, for all the people with missing recipes talk with these guys.


Spoiler: Life People






Spoiler: Paladin



Paladin - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit 
Master Mustang: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at God]
Tad: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold
Roslyn: South Castele - Stables [Invite to party at Master]
Isobel: Castele Square - Outside Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at Expert] 
Porthos: Castele Shopping District (Day), The Crown (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Mr Apfel: Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe
Dragonslayer: West Grassy Plains [Invite to party at Hero]





Spoiler: Mercenary



*Mercenary - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown*
Master Cervantes: Castele Shopping District - The Crown [Invite to party at God]
Bard: Castele Shopping District - The Crown
Jude: South Castelle (Day), Castele Shopping District (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Gustaf: East Grassy Planes - Near Mt. Snowpeak Entrance
Santos: Port Puerto Palace Way (Day), Port Puerto Palace (Night)
Miguel: Al Maajik Spelltown - Miguel's House [Invite to party at Master]
Melusine: Cacto Cave - Melusine's House [Invite to party at Hero]





Spoiler: Hunter



*Hunter - Life Shop: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite*
Master Fern: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at God]
Lucky: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?] 
Huntin' Pete: South Castele - Sheep Pen [Invite to party at Adept?] 
Granny Cotton: South Castele - Sheep Pen
Fletcher: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite [Invite to party at Hero] 
Roy: Port Puerto Palace Way
Boyd: Al Maajik Outskirts





Spoiler: Magician



*Magician - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic*
Master Jinx: East Castele - Hazel's House [Invite to party at God]
Hazel: East Castele - Outside Hazel's House (Day), Hazel's House (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
Nox: East Castele - Castele Forest [Invite to party at Adept] 
Fabbie: Port Puerto Palace Way - Park [Invite to Party at Expert]
Esmerelda: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic (Day), Outside Academy (Night)
Colin: Ancient Ruins Path [Invite to party at Hero]
Skybie: Levitania - Plushling Camp





Spoiler: Miner



*Miner - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit - Well
*Master Duglas: East Castele - Castele Mine [Invite to party at God]
Molan: East Castele - Castele Mine
Daniel: East Castele - Castele Mine (Day), Just outside Castele Mine (Night)
Marie: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Duglas' House (Night)
Moleo: Port Puerto Beach District - Near South Beach
Rocque: Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Desert Entrance (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?] 
Angela: Al Maajik Sandtown - Near East Shops (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
Molina: Al Maajik Outskirts





Spoiler: Woodcutter



*Woodcutter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village*
Master Heyho: East Castele - Heyho's House [Invite to party at God]
Monika: East Castele - Outside Heyho's House (Day), Heyho's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Bracken: East Castele - Castele Forest
Forrest: East Castele - Castele Forest
Orlando: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Turtle Stall (Day), Port Puerto Marina (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
Timber: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Lighthouse
Cedar: Al Maajik Library of Magic (Day), Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Save Point (Night)
Leafelet: Al Maajik Outskirts - West of Save Point
Elmie: Elderwood Village [Invite to party at Master?]





Spoiler: Angler



*Angler - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association*
Master Fisherman Sage: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House [Invite to party at God]
Trout: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House
Isaac: West Castele (Day), Outside Isaac's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Guppy: Port Puerto Beach District (Day), Palace Way - Angler's Association (Night)
Marina: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association (Day), Beach District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
Seaburry: Port Puerto Beach District
Tabita: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack
Anchovy: Al Maajik Outskirts





Spoiler: Cook



*Cook - Life Shop: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro*
Master Alfredo: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro [Invite to party at God]
Flapjack: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
Sizzle: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Day), West Castele - Near Chicken's (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
Allan: Castele Shopping District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Pedro: Port Puerto Palace Way - Cocina Rica (Day), Port Puerto Marina - Pirate Ship (Night)
Mary Anne: Tortuga Archipelago - Alejandro's Beach Hut
Jill: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack [Invite to party at Adept]





Spoiler: Blacksmith



*Blacksmith - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave*
Master Vulcan: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
Fyra: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
Magmia: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Steele's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
Ignatius: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold (Day), Castele Artisans' District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
Durandal: Mt. Snowpeak - Waterfall Cave
Ironsmith: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave (Day)
Sebastan: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Pirate Ship (Day), Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Night)





Spoiler: Carpenter



*Carpenter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village*
Master Woody: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
Sawyer: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
Cherry: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Woody's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Beavy: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well
Beavo: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Near Pet Shop (Night)
Decker: Port Puerto Marina - Leftmost Ship [Invite to party at Expert]
Marimo: Elderwood Village





Spoiler: Tailor



*Tailor - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Parrot)*
Master Madam Purl: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
Spoolie: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
Taylor: West Castele - Near Church (Day), Castele Square - Fashion Boutique (Night)[Invite to party at Expert?] 
Zippy: Castele Square - Outside Fashion Boutique (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night)
Chic: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night) [Invite to Party at Master?]
Lyra: Port Puerto Palace Way - Fashion Boutique
Bobbin: Al Maajik Sandtown - Bazaar Workshop





Spoiler: Alchemist



*Alchemist - Life Shop: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory*
Master Flamel: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library [Invite to party at God]
Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night) [Invite to part at Expert?]
Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night) [Invite to party at Master?]
Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory


Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599


----------



## effluo

I really want this game! I forgot to preorder so I am hoping my local GameStop will have it available.


----------



## Ebony

Does anyone know where on Origin Island the goddess carp can be caught?


----------



## Peoki

Mentlegen said:


> Here are all the people for each Life + Life shop, for all the people with missing recipes talk with these guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Life People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paladin
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit
> Master Mustang: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at God]
> Tad: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold
> Roslyn: South Castele - Stables [Invite to party at Master]
> Isobel: Castele Square - Outside Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at Expert]
> Porthos: Castele Shopping District (Day), The Crown (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Mr Apfel: Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe
> Dragonslayer: West Grassy Plains [Invite to party at Hero]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mercenary
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercenary - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown*
> Master Cervantes: Castele Shopping District - The Crown [Invite to party at God]
> Bard: Castele Shopping District - The Crown
> Jude: South Castelle (Day), Castele Shopping District (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Gustaf: East Grassy Planes - Near Mt. Snowpeak Entrance
> Santos: Port Puerto Palace Way (Day), Port Puerto Palace (Night)
> Miguel: Al Maajik Spelltown - Miguel's House [Invite to party at Master]
> Melusine: Cacto Cave - Melusine's House [Invite to party at Hero]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunter - Life Shop: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite*
> Master Fern: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at God]
> Lucky: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Huntin' Pete: South Castele - Sheep Pen [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Granny Cotton: South Castele - Sheep Pen
> Fletcher: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite [Invite to party at Hero]
> Roy: Port Puerto Palace Way
> Boyd: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Magician
> 
> 
> 
> *Magician - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic*
> Master Jinx: East Castele - Hazel's House [Invite to party at God]
> Hazel: East Castele - Outside Hazel's House (Day), Hazel's House (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
> Nox: East Castele - Castele Forest [Invite to party at Adept]
> Fabbie: Port Puerto Palace Way - Park [Invite to Party at Expert]
> Esmerelda: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic (Day), Outside Academy (Night)
> Colin: Ancient Ruins Path [Invite to party at Hero]
> Skybie: Levitania - Plushling Camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miner
> 
> 
> 
> *Miner - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit - Well
> *Master Duglas: East Castele - Castele Mine [Invite to party at God]
> Molan: East Castele - Castele Mine
> Daniel: East Castele - Castele Mine (Day), Just outside Castele Mine (Night)
> Marie: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Duglas' House (Night)
> Moleo: Port Puerto Beach District - Near South Beach
> Rocque: Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Desert Entrance (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Angela: Al Maajik Sandtown - Near East Shops (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
> Molina: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Woodcutter
> 
> 
> 
> *Woodcutter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village*
> Master Heyho: East Castele - Heyho's House [Invite to party at God]
> Monika: East Castele - Outside Heyho's House (Day), Heyho's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Bracken: East Castele - Castele Forest
> Forrest: East Castele - Castele Forest
> Orlando: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Turtle Stall (Day), Port Puerto Marina (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
> Timber: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Lighthouse
> Cedar: Al Maajik Library of Magic (Day), Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Save Point (Night)
> Leafelet: Al Maajik Outskirts - West of Save Point
> Elmie: Elderwood Village [Invite to party at Master?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Angler
> 
> 
> 
> *Angler - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association*
> Master Fisherman Sage: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House [Invite to party at God]
> Trout: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House
> Isaac: West Castele (Day), Outside Isaac's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Guppy: Port Puerto Beach District (Day), Palace Way - Angler's Association (Night)
> Marina: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association (Day), Beach District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
> Seaburry: Port Puerto Beach District
> Tabita: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack
> Anchovy: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cook
> 
> 
> 
> *Cook - Life Shop: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro*
> Master Alfredo: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro [Invite to party at God]
> Flapjack: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
> Sizzle: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Day), West Castele - Near Chicken's (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Allan: Castele Shopping District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Pedro: Port Puerto Palace Way - Cocina Rica (Day), Port Puerto Marina - Pirate Ship (Night)
> Mary Anne: Tortuga Archipelago - Alejandro's Beach Hut
> Jill: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack [Invite to party at Adept]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blacksmith
> 
> 
> 
> *Blacksmith - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave*
> Master Vulcan: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
> Fyra: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
> Magmia: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Steele's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Ignatius: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold (Day), Castele Artisans' District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
> Durandal: Mt. Snowpeak - Waterfall Cave
> Ironsmith: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave (Day)
> Sebastan: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Pirate Ship (Day), Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Carpenter
> 
> 
> 
> *Carpenter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village*
> Master Woody: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
> Sawyer: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
> Cherry: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Woody's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Beavy: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well
> Beavo: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Near Pet Shop (Night)
> Decker: Port Puerto Marina - Leftmost Ship [Invite to party at Expert]
> Marimo: Elderwood Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tailor
> 
> 
> 
> *Tailor - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Parrot)*
> Master Madam Purl: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
> Spoolie: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
> Taylor: West Castele - Near Church (Day), Castele Square - Fashion Boutique (Night)[Invite to party at Expert?]
> Zippy: Castele Square - Outside Fashion Boutique (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night)
> Chic: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night) [Invite to Party at Master?]
> Lyra: Port Puerto Palace Way - Fashion Boutique
> Bobbin: Al Maajik Sandtown - Bazaar Workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alchemist
> 
> 
> 
> *Alchemist - Life Shop: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory*
> Master Flamel: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library [Invite to party at God]
> Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
> Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night) [Invite to part at Expert?]
> Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
> Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night) [Invite to party at Master?]
> Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599


This is a really helpful post, thanks for sharing! I've been bookmarking a whole bunch of resources in preparation for the journey that awaits. haha. 
It doesn't look like my preorder will arrive on release day. Booo


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

YAY so excited! My preorder of the game shipped last night and it should get here tomorrow!


----------



## BiggKitty

I am guessing this Fantasy Life thread is going to get very busy very soon.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> That's another offer I can't refuse, yes pretty please, would love to have them.



Sure no problem , I'll give them to you tomorrow afternoon if that's ok? After 4PM GMT I should be available.


----------



## Punchyleaf

My preorder is literally 10 mins away but is being held at the holding facility until my mail carrier gets to it tomorrow


----------



## Megumi

Fantasy Live is awesome :3 my sis bought it and its alot of fun


----------



## Manah

Ebony said:


> Does anyone know where on Origin Island the goddess carp can be caught?



On the right side of the grasslands, around the stone slab


----------



## Nerd House

Loviechu said:


> My preorder is literally 10 mins away but is being held at the holding facility until my mail carrier gets to it tomorrow



If you have your tracking number you can actually go pick it up at the holding facility.
I did this with my PS Vita and PS4 when I ordered them from Amazon.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Adol the Red said:


> If you have your tracking number you can actually go pick it up at the holding facility.
> I did this with my PS Vita and PS4 when I ordered them from Amazon.



I can not. It's the FedEx Smartpost so they dropped it off at my USPS store for them to deliver it tomorrow :/
And since its only an hour before USPS closes, I won't make it there in time


----------



## Ebony

Manah said:


> On the right side of the grasslands, around the stone slab



Thanks!


----------



## ItachiKouyou

BiggKitty said:


> I am guessing this Fantasy Life thread is going to get very busy very soon.



Well, for my part, I won't be here, cause I'll be too busy playing


----------



## Cuppycakez

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! New game yay!! But my grandpa had a heart attack last night so I don't really think it's time to be game shopping right now.


----------



## Groovycat64

Cuppycakez said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! New game yay!! But my grandpa had a heart attack last night so I don't really think it's time to be game shopping right now.



I'm very sorry to hear that. I hope he recovers soon. 

I've been sorta on the fence about this game. Is it worth buying?
What's the gameplay like? Story? Characters?

I was thinking about buying it on the release tomorrow, but I'm not too sure....


----------



## Phil

I can't wait to get this game. I hope I can join some adventures with you guys.


----------



## Amissapanda

Mine was just shipped today, so I guess I'm not going to be getting it for at least five to ten days or so yet. Kind of sucks, but that's the price you pay to use a gift card code, I guess. :S Either way, it'll still be exciting when it does finally come in!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't wait! I really want it. Looks interesting.  To me looks a lttle like New Leaf with a lot of twists and changes.


----------



## Nerd House

T-Minus 1 hour and 25 minutes til I can start downloading!


----------



## Phil

Same. I'm really looking forward to playing it already.


----------



## Peoki

Amissapanda said:


> Mine was just shipped today, so I guess I'm not going to be getting it for at least five to ten days or so yet. Kind of sucks, but that's the price you pay to use a gift card code, I guess. :S Either way, it'll still be exciting when it does finally come in!


Ouch. 5-10 days will feel like an eternity when everyone else is playing. 
My copy was shipped out earlier this evening. I likely won't be getting it until Monday at the earliest. Guess it works out since I have midterms to study for.


----------



## Amissapanda

Peoki said:


> Ouch. 5-10 days will feel like an eternity when everyone else is playing.
> My copy was shipped out earlier this evening. I likely won't be getting it until Monday at the earliest. Guess it works out since I have midterms to study for.



Haha, yeah, not thrilled about the wait. But when it comes to play like 6-10 extra bucks for faster shipping, count me out. I'd rather wait a few more days than pay more money. And anyway, there's at least a minor possibility that it could be here by Monday or Tuesday, which would fall right on my weekend time off work.


----------



## Nerd House

How much was the Origin Island DLC? Wondering if it'll be available for US players at the same time as the game.


----------



## Nerd House

Downloading now!

Apparently the DLC isn't available yet, I don't see it.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Download is in progresssss


----------



## Melyora

The DLC is available through the Start screen when you start Fantasy Life. You should be able to purchase it from there out


----------



## Mentlegen

Adol the Red said:


> Downloading now!
> 
> Apparently the DLC isn't available yet, I don't see it.



The DLC Content is available when finishing the main story line and being lvl 45ish?


----------



## mags

I downloaded DLS the other day it was ?7.19 in UK, I reached level 50 yesterday so entered the new world, killing the creatures is really hard so I came back, I need more potions and life cues!


----------



## Melyora

Mentlegen said:


> The DLC Content is available when finishing the main story line and being lvl 45ish?



No, the DLC is available from the beginning. When you start the game you can have the options 'Start Game' and 'Payable Content'. From the 'Payable Content' you should be able to get the DLC.

However, the main content of the DLC will only become available when you have finished the main story and reached lvl 50. The original game is capped to lvl 50, but with the DLC you are able to reach higher levels and new quests. 

I believe it is like this. I am only lvl 38 and don't have the DLC yet (I'm waiting to reach 50), but it's what I've heard in this thread.


----------



## dollydaydream

congratulations to all the people in the US who've just downloaded! Good luck!


----------



## BiggKitty

Welcome everyone who is downloading. If you look on page 60 at post 600 there are some very handy hints for beginners compiled by a player on Gamefaq. I know I would have been pleased to have read them when I started, so hope they might help you.


----------



## FancyThat

Hello new players , very exciting. Hopfully you'll be able to play with us Euro players as well in future .

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm God ranked magician so now I'm going to get every life to God rank, still can't touch the pumpkin king though , I'll make better equipment lol.


----------



## Manah

Just God ranked everything, finally. Took me ages to find out where to get protection stones for the last tailor challenge. x(


----------



## BiggKitty

Manah said:


> Just God ranked everything, finally. Took me ages to find out where to get protection stones for the last tailor challenge. x(



That's pretty impressive, but the down side for you is that you are now firmly high on my list of who to ask when I can't find something


----------



## mags

FancyThat said:


> Hello new players , very exciting. Hopfully you'll be able to play with us Euro players as well in future .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm God ranked magician so now I'm going to get every life to God rank, still can't touch the pumpkin king though , I'll make better equipment lol.



Wow well done you!


----------



## Manah

BiggKitty said:


> That's pretty impressive, but the down side for you is that you are now firmly high on my list of who to ask when I can't find something



I don't know if that's a downside, my brain is pretty good with useless information. xD


----------



## Mentlegen

Manah said:


> Just God ranked everything, finally. Took me ages to find out where to get protection stones for the last tailor challenge. x(



Nice Manah, i'm down to my last 2 skills: Mercenary and Cooking, i don't like these very much....
I find the 2H weapon from mercenary too slow, and i don't have any benefit from cooking...


----------



## Manah

I played the main story as a hunter, and then just used bows for the other battle lives. I never bothered with those 2H swords unless I had to use a 2H skill.


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> Just God ranked everything, finally. Took me ages to find out where to get protection stones for the last tailor challenge. x(



Congratulations, quite an achievement .



mags said:


> Wow well done you!



Thanks , Magician was quite easy tbh with the party I used and I had a lot of potions with me. Didn't expect it to be over so quickly lol.


----------



## Amissapanda

Man, this wait for it to arrive in the mail is going to be excruciating when everyone is already playing. D:


----------



## Nerd House

Just starting now. Chose Paladin to begin with.


----------



## Melyora

Have fun!


----------



## Punchyleaf

Started as a hunter 8) I am in love with this game already lol


----------



## Angelmarina

Loviechu said:


> Started as a hunter 8) I am in love with this game already lol



Me too! Yesss, its so pretty and fun!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

My game is out for delivery today! I'm so excited! ^_^


----------



## Peoki

I've been refreshing my tracking page and it's only a third of the transit bar. This is going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Amissapanda

I just found out my expected delivery date is Wednesday of next week. :/ Jeez, GameStop order delivery really sucks.


----------



## Zulehan

I have a feeling my _New Leaf _activity may take a hit if I get _Fantasy Life_.


----------



## BiggKitty

Adol the Red said:


> Just starting now. Chose Paladin to begin with.




Let us all know how you like it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> I have a feeling my _New Leaf _activity may take a hit if I get _Fantasy Life_.



All my activity has taken a hit with this game, even essential real life jobs round the house


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Can a North American player please let me know if this has wi-fi play or only local play


----------



## Punchyleaf

Wifi 


Do the pets level up?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Loviechu said:


> Wifi
> 
> 
> Do the pets level up?


Awesome! thank you


----------



## JCnator

So, the game has been released in North America. I'm considering getting this version of the game, but there's one question that's bugging me since my Japanese version of the game couldn't connect with European one due of region-lock. Can North Americans play with Europeans?


----------



## Hamusuta

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, the game has been released in North America. I'm considering getting this version of the game, but there's one question that's bugging me since my Japanese version of the game couldn't connect with European one due of region-lock. *Can North Americans play with Europeans?*



I also want to know this.

Any North Americans willing to test this (I dont have the DLC) ?


----------



## Nerd House

Got a promo email and it had this in it, just sharing for everyone:







That reminds me, what was the link to all the US passwords? I went back several pages and didnt see it.


----------



## JCnator

Hamusuta said:


> I also want to know this.
> 
> Any North Americans willing to test this (I dont have the DLC) ?



I did a search on GameFAQs and it appears that they can both connect to each other. Not sure about the Japanese version, but I might try that out even though I'm very skeptical.


----------



## gnoixaim

Adol the Red said:


> Got a promo email and it had this in it, just sharing for everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, what was the link to all the US passwords? I went back several pages and didnt see it.



Omg, thank you for linking this ~


----------



## effluo

Picked up my copy after work! Trying to choose a Life..no idea which to start with.


----------



## Manah

Adol the Red said:


> That reminds me, what was the link to all the US passwords? I went back several pages and didnt see it.



Thread: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70358814

Direct link to files: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2D3E03jP4Y1dU84YkwtVmV6VnM&usp=sharing


----------



## Mentlegen

Loviechu said:


> Wifi
> 
> 
> Do the pets level up?



Pets do not level up, the only leveling system is for the player himself. With the DLC there is however an friendship system.

This allows your comrades to gain bonus stats when reaching 100 friendship. This is the only bonus they will get


----------



## JCnator

Mentlegen said:


> Pets do not level up, the only leveling system is for the player himself. With the DLC there is however an friendship system.
> 
> This allows your comrades to gain bonus stats when reaching 100 friendship. This is the only bonus they will get


In fact, they do level up whenever you gain a level. Their stats will increase as result, but they will still remain weaker compared to the stronger NPCs. At least, that's what I've seen from my Japanese version playthrough.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Mentlegen said:


> Pets do not level up, the only leveling system is for the player himself. With the DLC there is however an friendship system.
> 
> This allows your comrades to gain bonus stats when reaching 100 friendship. This is the only bonus they will get



So does that mean that pets will always be superbly weak when taken into battle?

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In fact, they do level up whenever you gain a level. Their stats will increase as result, but they will still remain weaker compared to the stronger NPCs. At least, that's what I've seen from my Japanese version playthrough.




Oh ok that makes sense then c: didn't want to bring the pooch along if he would be killed almost instantly by a stronger enemy


----------



## Hamusuta

effluo said:


> Picked up my copy after work! Trying to choose a Life..no idea which to start with.



If you're worried because you think you cant change it dont worry because you can. You can literally change it at any time you want to.
If you're just unsure I would suggest going for a Gathering life first (Miner, Woodcutter or Angler) since you can use those materials you gather for future lives


----------



## Nerd House

Manah said:


> Thread: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70358814
> 
> Direct link to files: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2D3E03jP4Y1dU84YkwtVmV6VnM&usp=sharing



Somewhat helpful, but I'm not sure which passwords to use.
Figured it out, thanks! Dat Ninja Outfit


----------



## JCnator

Good news, everybody!
I just purchased my game from North America, so everyone (even Europeans) could register my NA Friend Code and play with me, albeit with much less powerful character compared to my Japanese playthrough. First things I'll need to do is gather stuff and then blaze through the story to unlock every area before the Origin Islands. Hoo boy, the fun of catching up to my former glory!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I forgot to mention that you may need to tell if you'll install the DLC, so I can actually play with you guys so I can manually remove the DLC unlock kit when I need to.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

My package sais it was delivered...  It never arrived should I be worried?


----------



## Nerd House

Adol the Red said:


> Got a promo email and it had this in it, just sharing for everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, what was the link to all the US passwords? I went back several pages and didnt see it.




Here's what the outfit looks like in-game:


----------



## BiggKitty

Today I am searching for Celestial Ore so I can make Celestial Ingots, please does anyone know where I can either mine it or buy it?


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Today I am searching for Celestial Ore so I can make Celestial Ingots, please does anyone know where I can either mine it or buy it?



Celestial Ore can be found in Levitania. I'm not sure, but I think you can also buy it in the Plushling Village.


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Celestial Ore can be found in Levitania. I'm not sure, but I think you can also buy it in the Plushling Village.




Thanks will give that a try. I am currently farming the Napdragon for dragon scales, collecting all the items for crafting can be a pain sometimes, I keep getting the paladin sword instead of the scales I want


----------



## dollydaydream

Can anybody help me defeat the pumpkin king? I'm level 72 at the moment and have the grand magician armour, also does anybody know where to find 'Freya' armour?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Where can I buy more fishing rods?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

My game finally arrived! Any pointers/tips before I start my new journey?


----------



## Gracelia

aaa I want this game so I can pick an alpaca as my mount!!! I've been reading the thread to check my interest on it though (so many pages) !~


----------



## FancyThat

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> My package sais it was delivered...  It never arrived should I be worried?



Maybe call them tomorrow to check on that, sounds like they made a mistake or delivered to the wrong address. Could it possibly be outside your house somewhere? Sometimes they leave packages here outside if noones home. 



Loviechu said:


> Where can I buy more fishing rods?



As you rank up more will be available to use in the shops, the best ones you make yourself in the blacksmith life. When you reach the desert part of the game there's a little oasis out there with a plushie seller who has a whirlpool rod for sale which is pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -




DrewDiddy1996 said:


> My game finally arrived! Any pointers/tips before I start my new journey?



Glad you got it , Biggkitty posted links to lots of guides for new players, post 600 I believe .


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

anyone wanna play online?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thank you very much!!


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Celestial Ore can be found in Levitania. I'm not sure, but I think you can also buy it in the Plushling Village.




found it thanks and yes you can buy it in Plushing Village


----------



## Punchyleaf

Oh another question, if I change my job, but complete tasks (like for example if I caught 5 sweetfish while being a hunter) will that still apply to my fishing task or will I have to do it again if I switch back to angler?


----------



## BiggKitty

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> My game finally arrived! Any pointers/tips before I start my new journey?



page 60 post 600 has loads tips for beginners


----------



## Sholee

goingg to download this once i get home from work today!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

where do i take toolstone to?


----------



## BiggKitty

Loviechu said:


> So does that mean that pets will always be superbly weak when taken into battle?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok that makes sense then c: didn't want to bring the pooch along if he would be killed almost instantly by a stronger enemy




pets don't die they just faint in horror....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loviechu said:


> Oh another question, if I change my job, but complete tasks (like for example if I caught 5 sweetfish while being a hunter) will that still apply to my fishing task or will I have to do it again if I switch back to angler?



If you have started an angler life and a hunter life,  but go out as a hunter and fish anything you catch will go towards the quests in your fishing life, all the lives intertwine


----------



## Punchyleaf

Thank you for both clarifications! It's very much appreciated :') I love fishing but I enjoy being a hunter more so I'm glad they entwine together like that


----------



## FancyThat

Does anyone know if I can buy a rainbow feather anywhere? I haven't done the hunter life yet (left three lives until I'd ranked up the rest to God level) so can't get it from a boss drop.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

what do i do with ores that i carry behind me


----------



## Nerd House

K.K. Fanboy said:


> what do i do with ores that i carry behind me



Bounty Clerk in the guild office.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Adol the Red said:


> Bounty Clerk in the guild office.



oh ok ty


----------



## JCnator

I noticed that BiggKitty is constantly saying to look at page 60 for tips and tricks. While I'll be working on formatting my OP to include this guide, I'll temporarily drop a link of that post on there and in this post as well. My proper OP should be ready before tomorrow evening.

Click here if you need some help, especially for beginners.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Does anyone know if I can buy a rainbow feather anywhere? I haven't done the hunter life yet (left three lives until I'd ranked up the rest to God level) so can't get it from a boss drop.



I don't think you can buy one, although someone will correct me if I am wrong there, I needed one today for a blacksmith task and killed BigBeak the huge bird thingy just after you leave port Puerto heading >> home, need to look for him in a field up on left hand side, cash the bounty in for a rainbow feather


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> I don't think you can buy one, although someone will correct me if I am wrong there, I needed one today for a blacksmith task and killed BigBeak the huge bird thingy just after you leave port Puerto heading >> home, need to look for him in a field up on left hand side, cash the bounty in for a rainbow feather



Ok thanks, I'll go kill him now .


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Does anyone know if I can buy a rainbow feather anywhere? I haven't done the hunter life yet (left three lives until I'd ranked up the rest to God level) so can't get it from a boss drop.



Wait till tomorrow and if you still haven't got a rainbow feather I will go get one for you. Pm me.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Wait till tomorrow and if you still haven't got a rainbow feather I will go get one for you. Pm me.



Aw thanks , ok if I don't get one I'll PM you .


----------



## BiggKitty

Adol the Red said:


> Bounty Clerk in the guild office.



You can only carry 3 bounty boxes at a time, so once you have 3 cash them in because if you get another bounty box the first will disappear leaving you with just 3 again. Once you are into the game you will find various bounty clerks situated throughout, so you don't always then have to return to the Guild Office

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I noticed that BiggKitty is constantly saying to look at page 60 for tips and tricks. While I'll be working on formatting my OP to include this guide, I'll temporarily drop a link of that post on there and in this post as well. My proper OP should be ready before tomorrow evening.
> 
> Click here if you need some help, especially for beginners.



Thanks, I don't have a clue how to make links etc. I've only just learnt how to make spoilers.


----------



## JCnator

In under 2-3 hours, I'm already on Level 7. I was simply getting all of the 12 job introductions done by skipping the tutorials and finished the first chapter of Lunares Story. I should be easily plowing through chapters of the main game, and then there are tonnes of fetching and leveling up I should be doing before getting to the Origin Island.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I don't have a clue how to make links etc. I've only just learnt how to make spoilers.



You insert links like that:

(URL="http://www.nintendo.com")My website(/URL)

Replace these parentheses by brackets and you'll get...

My website


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Wait till tomorrow and if you still haven't got a rainbow feather I will go get one for you. Pm me.



Thanks for your offer but I've killed the bigbeak , surprisingly easy for my God ranked Magician he barely touched me. I'm going on a monster killing spree now for other materials .


----------



## oath2order

The ****ing eShop isn't working.


----------



## Peoki

It's really nice to see people helping others out 
As expected, my game isn't arriving until early next week. If I remember correctly, players can "disable" their DLC to connect with others by removing the [2 block] download. I'm wondering if this will have an effect on your data- will your file remain the same without the expansion? (levels, pets, etc)


----------



## FancyThat

Peoki said:


> It's really nice to see people helping others out
> As expected, my game isn't arriving until early next week. If I remember correctly, players can "disable" their DLC to connect with others by removing the [2 block] download. I'm wondering if this will have an effect on your data- will your file remain the same without the expansion? (levels, pets, etc)



It is nice , this is a great community for that and not just on AC . I'm unsure actually but I'd assume if you had things in your game specific to the DLC like pet birds or items they would disappear until you reinstalled the DLC. It might have consequences though.


----------



## Punchyleaf

oath2order said:


> The ****ing eShop isn't working.



Isn't the eshop and online functionality supposed to be down between like 6pm - 4am for the past week or so?


----------



## oath2order

Loviechu said:


> Isn't the eshop and online functionality supposed to be down between like 6pm - 4am for the past week or so?



Is it? Because I downloaded the Pokemon OR/AS demo on the 22nd.

I also updated my Dream Address yesterday and bought a new theme.

****in' wonderful.

The hell though? 6PM to 4AM like wtf Nintendo.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Let me see if I can access my eshop 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm... Yeah I got on just fine... Maybe get closer to your router and check your connection again


----------



## oath2order

SOME DUMBASS IN MY FAMILY


----------



## Justin

Got the game!!


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Got the game!!



FOR SOME REASON I didn't think you'd be into this idk why


----------



## Punchyleaf

oath2order said:


> SOME DUMBASS IN MY FAMILY



Wait what, was someone hogging the bandwidth? Lol


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> FOR SOME REASON I didn't think you'd be into this idk why



Didn'thaveotpayforit. 

Gonna give it a try!


----------



## Jake

My brother bought this game when it released last month and I played it the other say.
I was kinda interested in it before, but after playing it I'm more unsure about it,
Either way, I didn't plan on picking it up for a long time anyway - and if I don't want to I can just keep playing on my brothers so...


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

.-. how tf is no one trying to play online other than me...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I just read the beginner post for this game and gosh it seems like a complicated game, I really hope I understand this game because I get stress when I don't understand how to play a game. Thus why I returned Disney Magical World a week after I bought it. Hope this game has a structure that helps you understand what you are required to do.


----------



## JCnator

K.K. Fanboy said:


> .-. how tf is no one trying to play online other than me...



I'm pretty sure that they want to unlock all of the areas beside the Origin Islands before they decide to go online. As for me, I'm completing the chapters for the very purpose of having almost every area available on both single-player and multiplayer.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm pretty sure that they want to unlock all of the areas beside the Origin Islands before they decide to go online. As for me, I'm completing the chapters for the very purpose of having almost every area available on both single-player and multiplayer.



u can wander the mainland in multiplayer


----------



## JCnator

K.K. Fanboy said:


> u can wander the mainland in multiplayer



Of course it's possible. After finishing the prologue and your first job tutorial, Castele and East Grassy Plains will be the only accessible areas. The further you delved in the Lunares Story, the more areas you'll have access. Inaccessible areas will be guarded by a Paladin.
It's worth mentioning that if you were visiting with someone who progressed further in the story than you, then you'll be able to access to whatever areas available to him.


----------



## Jazeksagirl

Does anyone want to add me for fantasy life multiplayer, I'll add you back


----------



## RayOfHope

And on my wish list this goes, until I spot a good sale. Looks like a good game, and it's great that NA finally has it.


----------



## Justin

Hey, does anyone know if you can take screenshots with this game, and if so how? Thanks.


----------



## JCnator

Justin said:


> Hey, does anyone know if you can take screenshots with this game, and if so how? Thanks.



You can activate this feature by talking to the Ally Clerk from the Guild Office. To take screenshots, press SELECT or START button for that and it'll be saved to the SD Card. Easy as pie.


----------



## Cuppycakez

EEEEK so excited. Gonna have to wait until at least next Friday tho.


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You can activate this feature by talking to the Ally Clerk from the Guild Office. To take screenshots, press SELECT or START button for that and it'll be saved to the SD Card. Easy as pie.



Thanks man. Was hoping there was a way outside of having to use Miiverse. *shudder*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Justin said:


> Thanks man. Was hoping there was a way outside of having to use Miiverse. *shudder*



Bleh yeah....


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Thanks man. Was hoping there was a way outside of having to use Miiverse. *shudder*



What so bad about us-_This post has been deleted by a Miiverse administrator._


----------



## Groovycat64

I just picked up the game today.

It's pretty good so far, granted I'm still on the beginning section. 
Music is fantastic, characters are pretty cool, and the graphics are good.

Just curious about what everyone else thinks about the game.

How is the multiplayer by the way?


----------



## JCnator

So far, I clocked 4 hours on the game and I already finished more than half of the main story. Guess I'll stop playing for now. The remaining chapters I have to do is Al Majik, the forest village and that secret location. After that, I can officially let you guys meet me in my own world via multiplayer while I attempt to complete the various Star tasks along with exp grind. At the very moment, I'm currently sitting at Level 11, which should be technically enough to beat the main story and see the first credits rolling in.

If you're wondering why I rush through the game, it's because I already beat the whole story in my playthrough of my Japanese version and I just skip dialogues by mashing A button as fast as possible.


By the way, the multiplayer works much better in this game compared to Animal Crossing: New Leaf. If you end up disconnecting, you won't lose your unsaved progress unlike the latter. Then, there's more opportunities for strategy than simply doing-Leeroy-Jenkins-on-a-monster tactics that even the strongest NPCs tended to do. You can also trade the items between you and the friends via the red box in Castele's Guild Office. Overall, I recommend to connect with your friends as often as possible especially when you're simply completing the Star tasks and even exp grinding.


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you're wondering why I rush through the game, it's because I already beat the whole story in my playthrough of my Japanese version and I just skip dialogues by mashing A button as fast as possible.



X button is my favourite feature of this game so far.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I have to say I really love the DLC. 8)


----------



## Justin

DLC makes me extremely conflicted... It looks great but.. it's basically on disc DLC. :\


----------



## Punchyleaf

Eh, I enjoy tons of customization so having a lot more of it to work with, and new pets, and other things make me happy, I'm not too fond of the actual requirements for it >___>


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

This game is much better than I expected! I was worried it would be like a Disney Magical World knockoff but not at all!! Disney Magical world sucked and Fantasy Life is amazing! The graphics, the story the gameplay the characters even the dialogue is great!! 
I chose to live as a cook and it's a blast. Anyone considering this game should definitely get it!!


----------



## JCnator

Justin said:


> X button is my favourite feature of this game so far.



I never heard of that before. So, I only had to hold the X button and the game will automatically scroll the dialog until we get to prompt. Good to know.

I did bought the DLC in my North American version. Fortunately, it's only priced $9, rather than $19 like in the Japanese version. In the latter version, the online functions (including playing with your friends) weren't initially on the early version of Fantasy Life. You had to get the LINK! DLC kit to gain the online functions along with the Origin Island enhancements, provided your copy of the game isn't Fantasy Life LINK!.

What's even more interesting is, there are more things you could buy with your real life money from the Japanese game's DLC shop that makes the game easier to play. For example, you could get a Devil Mirror that basically let you reset your bonus stats to zero and re-attribute them without costing you a ridiculous amount of Dosh. You even get a certain amount of gold Lunares coins by purchasing these game-enhancing DLCs. Though, I'm not sure if they're in North American and European versions as well without paying money for them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ughghhgh I want it but if you guys are saying it takes like 4 hours to beat I don't know if it's worth $40 for 4 hours.


----------



## Ponyu

Cuppycakez said:


> Ughghhgh I want it but if you guys are saying it takes like 4 hours to beat I don't know if it's worth $40 for 4 hours.


If you're interested in the game and unsure, maybe watch some gameplay videos to see if the game is for you, but you really don't have to worry about lack of content. With Fantasy Life, completing the main story chapters is NOT beating the game. There is so much more to do, mainly exploration, levelling up etc. I'm currently on level 48 and have clocked almost 60 hours, and I'm nowhere near done. I'm currently trying to get to level 50 to unlock the new areas and tasks of the DLC content. I haven't even tried multiplayer. Honestly, I love the game even more than I expected to


----------



## Peoki

Cuppycakez said:


> Ughghhgh I want it but if you guys are saying it takes like 4 hours to beat I don't know if it's worth $40 for 4 hours.



If you're judging your decision based off of @*TheBigJC7777777*'s earlier post, he's said he rushed through the main story because he's played the Japanese version already. Fantasy Life is one of those play-at-your-own-pace games. And as @*Ponyu* stated, 4 hours isn't nearly enough to flesh out what the game has to offer. I'd imagine double/triple digit hours if you're aiming to master each Life. 

On another note, my game has reached my city! Is it possible to retrieve it at the post office with the tracking and reference numbers? If so, I'll definitely try picking it up tomorrow since Canada doesn't get deliveries over the weekend...


----------



## Kitsuneko

I bought the game this morning, and I've already put in several hours into the game.  I'm mostly doing random side quests, and not really continuing on the plot.

So far, I am enjoying the game for the most part.  The graphics, world, and atmosphere feels pretty colorful and upbeat.  The downside is that... in a way you can't take the story very seriously.  The butterfly friend of yours reminds me of a certain fairy from another game if you know what I mean.  I haven't read or have done anything ahead that would spoil it for me.  A few of my friends also bought the game along with the DLC expansion pack, so we can play together eventually...

I don't know if it's just me, but I just don't like how the typing/keyboard layout works in the game.  I'm so used to typing on a qwerty keyboard like animal crossing has as opposed to this.  

Anyway, this game is also pretty similar to how the Rune Factory games play (one of my top favorite series) minus the relationships and farming aspects.


----------



## BiggKitty

Kitsuneko said:


> I bought the game this morning, and I've already put in several hours into the game.  I'm mostly doing random side quests, and not really continuing on the plot.
> 
> So far, I am enjoying the game for the most part.  The graphics, world, and atmosphere feels pretty colorful and upbeat.  The downside is that... in a way you can't take the story very seriously.  The butterfly friend of yours reminds me of a certain fairy from another game if you know what I mean.  I haven't read or have done anything ahead that would spoil it for me.  A few of my friends also bought the game along with the DLC expansion pack, so we can play together eventually...
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but I just don't like how the typing/keyboard layout works in the game.  I'm so used to typing on a qwerty keyboard like animal crossing has as opposed to this.
> 
> Anyway, this game is also pretty similar to how the Rune Factory games play (one of my top favorite series) minus the relationships and farming aspects.



We have all criticised the alphabetic keyboard as one of the very few negative points in this game, also the long distance map on the top screen is rubbish, but the short distance one on the bottom screen is brilliant

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is a main story to the game that I was quite pleased to finish and can be done with in relatively few hours if you are of a mind to rush things. Once you have that under your belt the game can really take off, you have 12 lives to complete to God level status, all lives interact with one another so to get maximum fun out of FL you really do need to complete all 12. Then once you reach God status on each life you get an extra task to complete and in the case of the fighting lives, incredibly difficult. The DLC adds a further dimension with another couple chapters of storyline which when completed opens an Ancient Tower comprising several floors of the most difficult monsters yet.

I have played 135 hours so far and completed only 2 lives minus the difficult task. I envisage an untold number hours of further enjoyment before I will feel I have completed this game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> X button is my favourite feature of this game so far.



The storyline is a bit long winded on chat, I don't think I was alone to be glad to get it over with, would have been useful knowing about the x button at the time.


----------



## Mentlegen

Cuppycakez said:


> Ughghhgh I want it but if you guys are saying it takes like 4 hours to beat I don't know if it's worth $40 for 4 hours.





BiggKitty said:


> I have played 135 hours so far and completed only 2 lives minus the difficult task. I envisage an untold number hours of further enjoyment before I will feel I have completed this game.



Just like BiggKitty, i have clocked around 135 hours in this game at the moment, i've finished the main story line, currently getting all of my life to god mode, only have 1 to go, currently at lvl 175 and am farming some coins so i can gear up my crappy gear. 

All in all, you'll probably end up having more than 200+ playing hours if you're an perfectionist like the rest of us, or just really enjoy the game play, and doing the end-game stuff



Justin said:


> X button is my favourite feature of this game so far.



Good god, wish i've know this earlier.... The A on my A button is almost gone by now


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen said:


> Just like BiggKitty, i have clocked around 135 hours in this game at the moment, i've finished the main story line, currently getting all of my life to god mode, only have 1 to go, currently at lvl 175 and am farming some coins so i can gear up my crappy gear.
> 
> All in all, you'll probably end up having more than 200+ playing hours if you're an perfectionist like the rest of us, or just really enjoy the game play, and doing the end-game stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Good god, wish i've know this earlier.... The A on my A button is almost gone by now



Gosh! I am a dreadful slowcoach, I am only at level 80, think the game will last me a lot longer than 200 hrs


----------



## Manah

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> What's even more interesting is, there are more things you could buy with your real life money from the Japanese game's DLC shop that makes the game easier to play. For example, you could get a Devil Mirror that basically let you reset your bonus stats to zero and re-attribute them without costing you a ridiculous amount of Dosh. You even get a certain amount of gold Lunares coins by purchasing these game-enhancing DLCs. Though, I'm not sure if they're in North American and European versions as well without paying money for them.


The European version (and probably the NA version as well) has a special shop where you can buy those items with Lunares coins. No real money required.


----------



## mags

Can someone help me please?
I just chose flutters gift of a fairy you can buy items off. It said she was in the East grassy plains under a pink tree, I can't find a pink tree anywhere in the East grassy plains?

Also I don't know how to complete flutters request: 'The sky's the limit' it says take Grace and Dogu to my home to see my father, I have Grace and Dogu but can't find flutters home or father? 
HELP! please


----------



## Mentlegen

mags said:


> Can someone help me please?
> I just chose flutters gift of a fairy you can buy items off. It said she was in the East grassy plains under a pink tree, I can't find a pink tree anywhere in the East grassy plains?
> 
> Also I don't know how to complete flutters request: 'The sky's the limit' it says take Grace and Dogu to my home to see my father, I have Grace and Dogu but can't find flutters home or father?
> HELP! please



The tree is in the west grassy plain S/E of the house where you can change your hair

And take grace and dogu to Divinus


----------



## mags

Mentlegen said:


> The tree is in the west grassy plain S/E of the house where you can change your hair
> 
> And take grace and dogu to Divinus



Thank you, you are a life saver.


----------



## dollydaydream

Does anybody have a list of all the bliss rewards please?


----------



## oath2order

Started as Paladin got to Adept.

Now Im a Miner and Ill do blacksmith after I get Adept Miner


----------



## Mentlegen

dollydaydream said:


> Does anybody have a list of all the bliss rewards please?



http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Bliss

This is without the DLC Bliss rewards


----------



## mags

I am in the bottom of the tower in Origins and killed the two guards but the gates wont open?


----------



## dollydaydream

Mentlegen said:


> http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Bliss
> 
> This is without the DLC Bliss rewards



Thanks! But out of curiosity what are the DLC bliss rewards?


----------



## FancyThat

dollydaydream said:


> Does anybody have a list of all the bliss rewards please?



I don't have all of them but I have 21 out of the 26, I'm just missing a few storage and bag upgrades. The rewards I have unlocked so far are;

Bigger bag, 
Even bigger bag, 
Amazing bag (haven't unlocked this myself yet and I'm guessing there might be a few more), 
Bigger storage, 
Even bigger storage, 
Amazing storage, 
Super storage (same as above), 
Life with a pet,
Life with more pets,
So many pets!,
Horse riding,
Turtle riding,
Camel riding,
My own horsey,
Shopping +,
Port shopping +,
Desert shopping +,
Shopping on the go,
Hairdressing,
Clothes dyeing,
Mystery fairy,
Happy audio,
Happy movies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mentlegen said:


> http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Bliss
> 
> This is without the DLC Bliss rewards



Didn't know about this, cheers .


----------



## Mentlegen

mags said:


> I am in the bottom of the tower in Origins and killed the two guards but the gates wont open?



Did you kill all the bosses on that floor? In order for the door to open, you have to kill the guys that drop bounties i believe



dollydaydream said:


> Thanks! But out of curiosity what are the DLC bliss rewards?



The ones i got from DLC are:

Super Bag! - 400 Items
Maximum Bag! - 500 items

Super Storage - 1250 items
Maximum Storage - 1500 items

If there's any other i do not know


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> you have 12 lives to complete to God level status



God level is if you have the DLC. If you don't have it, the highest level you can reach is Legend. DLC adds one rank more; God.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can anyone tell me why sometimes when fighting my character will have like a green glow??


----------



## Mentlegen

Loviechu said:


> Can anyone tell me why sometimes when fighting my character will have like a green glow??



Is the circle with you life icon in it fully charged? if so then it means your special life skill is ready ( Press X)

If not, then I'm curious myself


----------



## Libra

Loviechu said:


> Can anyone tell me why sometimes when fighting my character will have like a green glow??



Hm... Maybe because the gauge for your Special Skill is fully charged? The icon of the Life you're currently in is displayed in the lower left corner of your screen. Once that icon is "full", you can use your special skill which is a very powerful attack. Do note that you can only use it when you're in the corresponding Life. So let's say you're a Miner and you're fighting using your sword, the gauge won't fill up and you won't be able to use your fighting special skill, only your Miner one (the gauge will fill up by using your pickaxe).

If that's not what you're referring to, then it could also be a status, I guess (such as poisoned or paralyzed). But I'm guessing it's because of your special skill.


----------



## Eldin

hngh I'm about to go to the city, might grab a game.

can't decide between this and Bravely Default. been meaning to pick that one up~

how do you buy the DLC, and how much is it for the NA version?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Libra & Mentlegen you were both right with the gauge thingy haha. I didn't realize that was it and it bugged me not knowing xD


----------



## Nerd House

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> What's even more interesting is, there are more things you could buy with your real life money from the Japanese game's DLC shop that makes the game easier to play. *For example, you could get a Devil Mirror that basically let you reset your bonus stats to zero and re-attribute them without costing you a ridiculous amount of Dosh. You even get a certain amount of gold Lunares coins by purchasing these game-enhancing DLCs.* Though, I'm not sure if they're in North American and European versions as well without paying money for them.



Those are included in the Origin Island DLC.


----------



## Mentlegen

Eldin said:


> hngh I'm about to go to the city, might grab a game.
> 
> can't decide between this and Bravely Default. been meaning to pick that one up~
> 
> how do you buy the DLC, and how much is it for the NA version?



You can buy the DLC in the game itself, it's like 8-9 bucks


----------



## Gracelia

Mentlegen said:


> You can buy the DLC in the game itself, it's like 8-9 bucks



Yup! The DLC is 8.99 and accessible through the starting game menu.
I wish I knew before I bought a theme. I'm $1 short on it XD, eventually I'll get some credit /o\

Edit - *Also a question*:
has anyone tried secret codes at the mail office yet? ovo


----------



## BiggKitty

oath2order said:


> Started as Paladin got to Adept.
> 
> Now Im a Miner and Ill do blacksmith after I get Adept Miner



I think that's a good order to do them in. You can then start selling item you've made for some dosh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> Yup! The DLC is 8.99 and accessible through the starting game menu.
> I wish I knew before I bought a theme. I'm $1 short on it XD, eventually I'll get some credit /o\
> 
> Edit - *Also a question*:
> has anyone tried secret codes at the mail office yet? ovo



There's a list of all the passwords including the ones needed for NA players, there are  just over 40 in all and the gear you get is really nice. It shouldn't be too many pages back in this thread, if you can't find it let me know and I will send it to you


----------



## Lavulin98

I am a cook and an angler. I love it soo much! <3


----------



## Gracelia

BiggKitty said:


> There's a list of all the passwords including the ones needed for NA players, there are  just over 40 in all and the gear you get is really nice. It shouldn't be too many pages back in this thread, if you can't find it let me know and I will send it to you



Oh! I must have missed it.... If I have trouble, will let you know. Thanks so much


----------



## BiggKitty

Justin has started a Fantasy Life blog in the ACNewLeaf.com section, for those already playing and those just starting, to add their comments about the game.


----------



## Nerd House

Gracelia said:


> Oh! I must have missed it.... If I have trouble, will let you know. Thanks so much



https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2D3E03jP4Y1dU84YkwtVmV6VnM&usp=sharing


----------



## oath2order

BiggKitty said:


> I think that's a good order to do them in. You can then start selling item you've made for some dosh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's a list of all the passwords including the ones needed for NA players, there are  just over 40 in all and the gear you get is really nice. It shouldn't be too many pages back in this thread, if you can't find it let me know and I will send it to you



Figured i should upgrade my armor some haha


----------



## Gracelia

Adol the Red said:


> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2D3E03jP4Y1dU84YkwtVmV6VnM&usp=sharing



Thank you ^^. Excited to get some stuff~ after I progress some more though ahaha XD. So sad I didn't get the promotion e-mail! :"<


----------



## Nerd House

Gracelia said:


> Thank you ^^. Excited to get some stuff~ after I progress some more though ahaha XD. So sad I didn't get the promotion e-mail! :"<



The password you get in the promo email is on that list: "Snow daze!"


----------



## BiggKitty

Help needed again on a location where I can get Fire Shard, I have had several before but of course have no idea where they came from. I tried the Lava cave  but all I get from the bounty of the Fire Tree is Fire logs. I read that I need to go to Drysand Desert to find the tree somewhere between Cave of Bones and Ancient Ruins, but have scoured the area and no tree I can see anywhere.

TIPS, ADVICE, HELP please or does anyone have a spare one I could swap for something else?


----------



## Manah

@BiggKitty

It's a rock, not a tree^^ It's slightly northwest of the entrance to the Ancient Ruins, around where the ostrich monsters are.


----------



## BiggKitty

Manah said:


> @BiggKitty
> 
> It's a rock, not a tree^^ It's slightly northwest of the entrance to the Ancient Ruins, around where the ostrich monsters are.




I'll sleep and Return then, I have hit that once but didn't get my fire shard from the bounty, thanks for putting me straight, now do you know where the Evil shard hangs out?


----------



## Manah

Yeah, random bounty can be a pain.


----------



## BiggKitty

BiggKitty said:


> I'll sleep and Return then, I have hit that once but didn't get my fire shard from the bounty, thanks for putting me straight, now do you know where the Evil shard hangs out?




think I have worked out the Evil Shard hangout but Stardust Linen, is that something I can buy or do I have to craft it from star thread as a Taylor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



BiggKitty said:


> I'll sleep and Return then, I have hit that once but didn't get my fire shard from the bounty, thanks for putting me straight, now do you know where the Evil shard hangs out?




I have my Fire shard now thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am looking to borrow a God Level miner, I am only a Master Miner and cannot complete the Evil Shard drop. I gave it a couple good tries, but I am not making much impression and then as soon as I have to recharge my Sp the gauge on the rock fills again.


----------



## JCnator

Whew. Done rushing through the rather easy main story for around 7 hours including starting all of the 12 jobs. And it was absolutely worth the effort for unlocking every area before Origin Island. I also got a significant headstart for gaining at least 90k of Dosh, getting many Bliss bonuses and reaching to the Level 20 with little to no grinding. Then, the real deal is about to begin!

I'm going to get myself on editing the OP of the thread very soon. The first thing I'll do is adding my tips and tricks for completing the main story without any whatsoever spoiler of the actual story. That'll help many people on what to do to get started. Other tips and tricks will be added during the following days.


----------



## Manah

BiggKitty said:


> think I have worked out the Evil Shard hangout but Stardust Linen, is that something I can buy or do I have to craft it from star thread as a Taylor?


Whoops, sorry for overlooking your Evil Shard question  And you can't buy Stardust Linen, you need to make it yourself (or have someone else make it).


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i want this game ;-;


----------



## Eldin

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> i want this game ;-;



agree

Was gonna grab it today but I'll probably look online for somewhere cheaper. And idk that much about it yet so I figured I'd wait and check it out online first (which is hard without spoiling too much, aha).

How is everyone enjoying it so far? Does it have a fairly long main storyline? I don't like the idea of buying Day 1 DLC but I probably will as it seems to add a lot to the game (kind of wish they would have just included it for that reason, but whatever).

the only reason I'm hesitant is because with DLC the game will cost me $60, which is more than I'd usually drop on a 3DS game. ;l


----------



## Imitation

Anybody want to try out the multiplayer with me? 
I am still yet to try it..


----------



## Mentlegen

Eldin said:


> agree
> 
> Was gonna grab it today but I'll probably look online for somewhere cheaper. And idk that much about it yet so I figured I'd wait and check it out online first (which is hard without spoiling too much, aha).
> 
> How is everyone enjoying it so far? Does it have a fairly long main storyline? I don't like the idea of buying Day 1 DLC but I probably will as it seems to add a lot to the game (kind of wish they would have just included it for that reason, but whatever).
> 
> the only reason I'm hesitant is because with DLC the game will cost me $60, which is more than I'd usually drop on a 3DS game. ;l



Eldin, i advise you to get this game, it is well worth it's money. I've dropped around 140 hours into the game now, and i'm not even done for a looong looong time, and i have had it for about 2 weeks, my life... well... has been sucked into the game. I am now able to play the new class: Mentlegen, the true savior of the fair maidens in the prestigious land that is know as reveria.

I'm loving the gameplay, graphics and the all round story that has been put in the game.

I just had my first multiplayer session with Miss BiggKitty, it was fun, the only thing that is annoying is that there is no real easy way to communicate with each other, the game has a build in alphabetical keyboard, instead of having the now normalised "qwerty" keyboard.

I also waited with the DLC till i was done with the main story line, as i wasn't sure if i wanted to buy it.

But so far, on a scale from 0 to 10 i give this game a NolifeSocialAndFriendshipNosleeping/10


----------



## BiggKitty

A big thank you to Mentlegen for mining the rock that gave me the Evil Shard and making my stardust linen for my blacksmith task, I haven't done much at all with my Taylor life and it's a further reminder of how all the lives all interact with one another.

I would also say to Eldin, get the game, I feel sure you will not regret it.....


----------



## Gracelia

Eldin said:


> agree
> 
> Was gonna grab it today but I'll probably look online for somewhere cheaper. And idk that much about it yet so I figured I'd wait and check it out online first (which is hard without spoiling too much, aha).
> 
> How is everyone enjoying it so far? Does it have a fairly long main storyline? I don't like the idea of buying Day 1 DLC but I probably will as it seems to add a lot to the game (kind of wish they would have just included it for that reason, but whatever).
> 
> the only reason I'm hesitant is because with DLC the game will cost me $60, which is more than I'd usually drop on a 3DS game. ;l



Get it!! Origin Island DLC is _not_ required, but lovely to have. I have yet to add it too... one day!  I always take super long when I play games like this (RP. RPG  I guess), so.. I'm only level 5 and maybe 3 hrs into the game. 3 of those levels was on multiplayer, XD


----------



## Punchyleaf

Around what level would I need to be to beat the giant parrot near The Port town? My friend started fighting it and when I went to help we were literally making 0 damage.


----------



## JCnator

Loviechu said:


> Around what level would I need to be to beat the giant parrot near The Port town? My friend started fighting it and when I went to help we were literally making 0 damage.



The giant bird from West Grassy Plains is the weakest huge monster in the game. I guess you should try beating it while your Level is 20+ with the best possible equipment. My Japanese character is on Level 80+ and I can beat this dude without NPCs, nor even sweating.

I finally added a new section to my OP. It may be not perfect as of now, but it'll improve within your feedback. If you don't like going back to my first post of the topic, here's a quote of it.



> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *GETTING STARTED AND COMPLETING THE MAIN STORY*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Started playing Fantasy Life? There are reasons why you should get a License for all 12 jobs and completing the main story.
> 
> 
> *REASONS FOR EARNING 12 JOB LICENSES AND COMPLETING THE MAIN STORY*
> 
> - To get to know more about Reveria and its denizens
> - To reach Level 19 or over
> - To get over 80,000 Dosh
> - To get many Bliss Bonuses
> - To have all areas unlocked for both you and your friends to access
> - Completing the main story will take no longer than 10 hours of gameplay for an average player
> - To get all the skills
> - To get stat boosts
> 
> 
> See? There's absolutely no excuse not to earn all job licenses and complete the main story. With that being said, let's move on how you should progress.
> 
> 
> *GENERAL TIPS*
> 
> - Try running as often as possible to raise some running skill, which will then consume SP slower than before.
> 
> - If you need to restore SP faster, perform the sitting emotion, usually done by holding Down on the Control Pad assuming you haven't changed it from the settings. To get up, press any button.
> 
> - Read your objective on the top of your 3DS's bottom screen, follow the red arrow and the red dots. These details will be guiding to where to go and what you need to do. Keep in mind that there are some instances when they force you to wait for the night to arrive. I'll give you a clue: this happen once at Chapter 3 and in the first chapter of Origin Island.
> 
> - Tired of the long-winded dialogues and don't care about the story? Hold the X button and watch the text unfolds rapidly! Note that there are certain instances where you still have to press A.
> 
> - Equipping your entire Snow Child Costume set will give you an easier time completing the story. Assuming that you set the language into English, you can get it by entering the code "*Snow daze*!" if your Fantasy Life version is from North America (United States, Canada, Mexico, and such)
> OR "*Snow joke*" if it's an European/UK/Australian version
> OR "*ゆきのひゆきやまゆきだるま*" if it's a Japanese version
> 
> - Finish all of the tutorial quests for every single job. You'll get the skills and materials per job, along with 500 Dosh and the associated license. Speaking of the tutorial quests...
> 
> - ...Did you know that after completing your first job tutorial, you can skip entirely any other job tutorial quest and still reap the aforementioned benefits? When the game prompts if you want to continue, say "No" and then "Yes". Any beginner is usually better off getting the gist of the game by accepting the tutorial on one Combat job, one Gathering job along with Fisherman and one Crafting job.
> 
> - All daggers are useless in combat, unless you need those Bliss points for the sake of completion. They provide very low damage outputs even with the best daggers!
> 
> - Even with a starting weapon, you can still reach to the credits! You don't need to worry about getting better equipment, because the story-related monsters/enemies are generally weak enough for them to be defeated even with the weakest weapon.
> 
> - Hit-and-run tactics are usually preferred as you'll want to avoid taking damage as often as you can. Get to know the attack pattern of the monsters, hit them at the
> 
> right moment and stay back when they're about to attack. Keep in mind that there are some monsters that can attack twice or three times in a row.
> 
> - If you try to beat the story as soon as possible without grinding for exp, you'll want to avoid monsters that don't need to be defeated.
> 
> - To end any fight with the shadow monsters being controller by a nearby Doomstone, destroy the latter. Feel free to kill the small beasts to rack up some more exp along the way or skip them altogether. Don't bother attacking the larger shadow monsters, because they are outright invincible.
> 
> - If there's a huge shadow monster getting on your way while destroying a Doomstone, put your weapons away and then move yourself and your NPCs further away to make the giant beast move away from the Doomstone, so you can continue destroying the stone.
> 
> - Avoid dying as often as possible. You might have a few Life Cures with you to get back in the middle of a fight, but they're rather expensive to purchase from a shop. You're better off healing yourself whenever you're low on HP.
> 
> - If you run out of Life Cures and faint, you'll have to restart the chapter.
> 
> - If there are NPCs joining in a fight, don't forget reviving them when they faint unless you finish a fight. If you let one of them disappear, you'll have to restart the chapter.
> 
> - When you level up during the story, focus on increasing your Strength and Vitality stats, raising your attack power and defense respectively. These will help you to survive even longer, especially when the fights from the later chapters are becoming a bit too problematic for you to deal with.
> 
> - Butterfly/Flutter quests will be added every time you finish a story chapter, and your main objective will be always saying "Explore Reveria.". These quests are required to be done before you can jump into another chapter and give you enough Bliss points.
> 
> - Prioritize Inventory upgrades as your Bliss Bonuses. Your starting inventory is too small for convenience, since you'll eventually end up collecting a lot of stuff later on. Once you've reached the maximum inventory capacity of 300 items (500 if you own the Origin Island DLC), it's time to upgrade your storage, along with Shop +.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I want to get this game but like Eldin I think $60 is too much. Maybe someone who's played this game for 100+ hrs can help me?

1) How repetitive/grindy is this game compared to say ACNL? Like in ACNL, if you want to get anything rare like a scorpion, it takes  hours just doing the same thing over and over and over until you get lucky. Is Fantasy Life  a lot like that, or is the 100 hours you play all doing different & new things

2) Does Fantasy Life have things that you can only do once a day like ACNL? Cuz I really hated that and I don't want to have 2 games that I TT, too hard to keep track of clock


----------



## xTurnip

I just bought this game, can't wait to start playing! :3333


----------



## Gracelia

FriendlyVillager said:


> I want to get this game but like Eldin I think $60 is too much. Maybe someone who's played this game for 100+ hrs can help me?
> 
> 1) How repetitive/grindy is this game compared to say ACNL? Like in ACNL, if you want to get anything rare like a scorpion, it takes  hours just doing the same thing over and over and over until you get lucky. Is Fantasy Life  a lot like that, or is the 100 hours you play all doing different & new things
> 
> 2) Does Fantasy Life have things that you can only do once a day like ACNL? Cuz I really hated that and I don't want to have 2 games that I TT, too hard to keep track of clock



I am no expert, but so far it's fun. You have your main quests and can take up side quests (up to 30) which give you rewards on completion. I think you can do a ton of other things (exploration, etc). Though a more experienced player can help you out. So far I have 9 hours into the game (with probably half being afk lol) and I have a lot to do. I like to take my time and do things which is probably why. XD




Rebeth13 said:


> I just bought this game, can't wait to start playing! :3333



Yay! We should so multiplayer one day!  Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I am atm!


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Gracelia said:


> I am no expert, but so far it's fun. You have your main quests and can take up side quests (up to 30) which give you rewards on completion. I think you can do a ton of other things (exploration, etc). Though a more experienced player can help you out. So far I have 9 hours into the game (with probably half being afk lol) and I have a lot to do. I like to take my time and do things which is probably why. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! We should so multiplayer one day!  Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I am atm!



Do you mean there are 30 side quests in total in the whole game? Or that you can have 30 at a time?


----------



## Groovycat64

FriendlyVillager said:


> Do you mean there are 30 side quests in total in the whole game? Or that you can have 30 at a time?



She means you can have up to 30 at one time.

I don't know why, but I really like playing as an angler more so than some of the other classes I tried out (blacksmith, cook, paladin, and miner.)

I'm really loving this game, it's extremely addictive.


----------



## Punchyleaf

30 at a time.


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I finally added a new section to my OP. It may be not perfect as of now, but it'll improve within your feedback. If you don't like going back to my first post of the topic, here's a quote of it.



Well done with all the work you are doing with your opening post to assist newbies to the game, I am sure it is much appreciated

- - - Post Merge - - -



FriendlyVillager said:


> I want to get this game but like Eldin I think $60 is too much. Maybe someone who's played this game for 100+ hrs can help me?
> 
> 1) How repetitive/grindy is this game compared to say ACNL? Like in ACNL, if you want to get anything rare like a scorpion, it takes  hours just doing the same thing over and over and over until you get lucky. Is Fantasy Life  a lot like that, or is the 100 hours you play all doing different & new things
> 
> 2) Does Fantasy Life have things that you can only do once a day like ACNL? Cuz I really hated that and I don't want to have 2 games that I TT, too hard to keep track of clock



You can do everything in this game, how and when you want, there is nothing you have to do every day, you can put the game down and come back two real life days later and nothing has spoilt, the game waits for you.

The game is based around completing a lot of quests, different ones for each life, they are very addictive, you complete one and feel you have to do "just one more", for each quest you will either have to gather a material or complete an action or craft an item, every one different, so no repetition there.  As your life level rises the quests become harder and you may have to search out an ingredient needed, which maybe involves killing a certain monster for a necessary drop, but there is no way it is boring in FL just a challenge to complete with a sense of satisfaction when you find the item.
Crafting itself is a quite addictive mini game that I have found myself returning to because I want to not because I have to, so much so that I think I might now be suffering repetitive strain injury of my thumb and index finger ( how embarrassing to have admit the cause to outsiders).

I have played for near 140 hours now with no end in sight and certainly never suffered a moment of boredom, in fact the game is almost taking over my life, something ACNL never did.


----------



## BiggKitty

FriendlyVillager said:


> Do you mean there are 30 side quests in total in the whole game? Or that you can have 30 at a time?



There are a lot of quests in this game, you have the ones for the life you currently play which when completed will raise your life level to Legend or if you have the DLC you can attain God status. Then as you walk around and talk to people you will be asked to complete a request, you can accept up to 30 of these and then either have to complete or cancel some before you can accept any more. Lastly there are Flutter "Bliss" quests from your butterfly friend which when completed will give you points and when you get enough you can choose a prize from a list which includes items like getting a larger item bag, permission to own an animal etc.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Crafting itself is a quite addictive mini game that I have found myself returning to because I want to not because I have to



For me, it is the exact opposite. I really don't like the mini games;I find them boring and repetitive. But the thing is that I need better gear because I'm stuck not being able to defeat certain creatures. So I'm trying to get better at the mini games because I don't have much of a choice, but it's not something I enjoy doing, to be honest. I honestly can't play a mini game for more than five minutes before I want to do something else, you know?

But it's different for everyone. I know there are many people who absolutely love the mini games and that's great. But I'll admit I find it frustrating that they feel to me more like an obligation than anything else (like I said; I need better gear and the best gear is the one you craft, so...).


----------



## Trio4meo

Voltz09 said:


> Anybody want to try out the multiplayer with me?
> I am still yet to try it..



I would  I havent tried it out either because none of my friends play it :c btw I dont have the dlc and I'm in the UK


----------



## Wish

I got fantasy life link the JP one, is it compatible with US version


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> For me, it is the exact opposite. I really don't like the mini games;I find them boring and repetitive. But the thing is that I need better gear because I'm stuck not being able to defeat certain creatures. So I'm trying to get better at the mini games because I don't have much of a choice, but it's not something I enjoy doing, to be honest. I honestly can't play a mini game for more than five minutes before I want to do something else, you know?
> 
> But it's different for everyone. I know there are many people who absolutely love the mini games and that's great. But I'll admit I find it frustrating that they feel to me more like an obligation than anything else (like I said; I need better gear and the best gear is the one you craft, so...).



if you want to let me know what gear you would like, I will craft it for you.


----------



## FancyThat

I quite enjoy the mini games as well , at the moment I'm having to turn all my ore into ingots and there's a lot lol. I'm trying to get everything done by the end of next month as I'll be busy with another game after that. So far so good .


----------



## Eldin

Mentlegen said:


> But so far, on a scale from 0 to 10 i give this game a NolifeSocialAndFriendshipNosleeping/10



Aha, I like this. It does sound like I would enjoy it, and I might do the same thing, just wait to get the DLC. 

As for somebody else mentioning not wanting to TT to do daily things like AC, does this game run on a real-life clock? I never even thought about it, I just assumed it didn't.


----------



## BiggKitty

Eldin said:


> Aha, I like this. It does sound like I would enjoy it, and I might do the same thing, just wait to get the DLC.
> 
> As for somebody else mentioning not wanting to TT to do daily things like AC, does this game run on a real-life clock? I never even thought about it, I just assumed it didn't.




No it doesn't run on a real life clock, whenever you log back in the game is exactly where you left it time wise


----------



## Punchyleaf

Wish said:


> I got fantasy life link the JP one, is it compatible with US version



It is not. It runs on a different thingy, can't remember the name, so it isn't able to connect with europe or NA games. But NA / EUR can connect with each other.


----------



## JCnator

As of now, it turns out that the Japanese version of Fantasy Life (even the LINK! version) completely rules out the possibility of ever interacting with players not owning that version!
I tried to connect locally between my Japanese version and my North American one, both of which have their DLC kit activated. And they obviously failed to do so. Even the StreetPass feature doesn't work between these versions. The reason behind this form of region-lock is certainly a mystery.

For the record, the current version of the Japanese game is v1.6/v1.6L, with the latest Newtork version being 1.4.1. The North American/European is at v1.0, with the Network version being around 1.0.0 or 1.0.1 if you got the Origin Island DLC.


----------



## FancyThat

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> As of now, it turns out that the Japanese version of Fantasy Life (even the LINK! version) completely rules out the possibility of ever interacting with players not owning that version!
> I tried to connect locally between my Japanese version and my North American one, both of which have their DLC kit activated. And they obviously failed to do so. Even the StreetPass feature doesn't work between these versions. The reasons behind this form of region-lock is certainly a mystery.



That's a real shame , it would have been nice to play all together. At least EU and U.S. regions can interact though right?


----------



## Gracelia

Quick question about the Origin Island expansion - is there a way to disable / enable it? I know you cannot play with other players who don't have it and that's about it. Thank you for any help!


----------



## JCnator

Gracelia said:


> Quick question about the Origin Island expansion - is there a way to disable / enable it? I know you cannot play with other players who don't have it and that's about it. Thank you for any help!



From Downloadable Content Menu, you can simply delete the Origin Island DLC to enable playing with anyone who don't have the DLC installed. I haven't tried to do that yet, but I assume that you won't be penalized since the Origin Island content is already on the game data anyway. Though, you'll want to ask if the players you'd like to play if they did install the DLC.


Speaking of that, I'm one of the players who grabbed the DLC, so you won't need to uninstall it. I completed every chapter of the main story and I'm currently sitting at level 20. Feel free to add my 3DS NA Friend Code and specify if you got the DLC!


----------



## Gracelia

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> From Downloadable Content Menu, you can simply delete the Origin Island DLC to enable playing with anyone who don't have the DLC installed. I haven't tried to do that yet, but I assume that you won't be penalized since the Origin Island content is already on the game data anyway. Though, you'll want to ask if the players you'd like to play if they did install the DLC.
> 
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm one of the players who grabbed the DLC, so you won't need to uninstall it. I completed every chapter of the main story and I'm currently sitting at level 20. Feel free to add my 3DS NA Friend Code and specify if you got the DLC!



Ah yeah, I see! I do plan to get the DLC down the line. I still wanted to play with friends who won't buy it though. Not too sure if I am adventurous enough to delete the file and test it XD.

We could play sometime too! I'm still no where near level 50 and the like, so... yeah.  I don't have the DLC yet until I get nearer to the level 50 req + completing main line since I won't be able to access it atm anyway (??).


----------



## oath2order

So are we able to have multiple houses


----------



## FancyThat

oath2order said:


> So are we able to have multiple houses



Yes you can have six in total (with DLC), one house five holiday homes.


----------



## Keen

I think I'm doing something wrong.

Started the game as a tailor, got all the way to apprentice tailor and now I feel like the game is over. What am I missing? Is the area that I currently have the only area I can get to? How do I progress the story? So far I only have two chapters (I assume these are chapters) open. What quests are most important?


----------



## oath2order

River said:


> I think I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Started the game as a tailor, got all the way to apprentice tailor and now I feel like the game is over. What am I missing? Is the area that I currently have the only area I can get to? How do I progress the story? So far I only have two chapters (I assume these are chapters) open. What quests are most important?



The butterfly in your house gives my story quests iirc


----------



## Punchyleaf

There we go that's what it was ThebigJC7777777

The versions are incompatible between Japanese games and the other western ones. 

Currently sitting in Al Maajik because I'm waiting for my friend to finish work lol


----------



## BiggKitty

oath2order said:


> So are we able to have multiple houses



You start in your attic room then get given the opportunity to buy one of two available properties in Castele, a third  choice will become available after you finish the main storyline. All the houses only have one room though no matter the size.
You will then be able to purchase a holiday home in both Port Puerto and Al Maajik and the means to teleport to either of them which is a real bonus. Later you will be able to buy at an escalating cost 3 other holiday homes in different areas, the last of course would need the DLC as in Origin Island.


----------



## Manah

BiggKitty said:


> Later you will be able to buy at an escalating cost 3 other holiday homes in different areas, the last of course would need the DLC as in Origin Island.



I'm pretty sure all three of those need the DLC.

Speaking of houses, do the bigger ones in Castele have any benefits other than room size?


----------



## BiggKitty

River said:


> I think I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Started the game as a tailor, got all the way to apprentice tailor and now I feel like the game is over. What am I missing? Is the area that I currently have the only area I can get to? How do I progress the story? So far I only have two chapters (I assume these are chapters) open. What quests are most important?



You have your quests to advance your Taylor through several levels until you reach Legend or God. You also need to complete Flutter Bliss quests to advance the story. Different areas open as the game advances. You currently should have all of Castele and the Eastern Grassy Plains. You will see characters with 3 dots over their head, if you talk to them they will ask you to do a task/quest for them, it is your choice if you accept or not, you get rewarded for those with money and an item of some description. To get your game to advance a little quicker maybe you should think about starting another life, possibly one of the fighting ones, paladin, mercenary, magician or hunter and then get out on the grassy plains.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manah said:


> I'm pretty sure all three of those need the DLC.
> 
> Speaking of houses, do the bigger ones in Castele have any benefits other than room size?



Yes I have a feeling the last 3 houses need the DLC too. No other benefits apart from the location might suit you better, and the cottage looks quite pretty.


----------



## Manah

BiggKitty said:


> Yes I have a feeling the last 3 houses need the DLC too. No other benefits apart from the location might suit you better.



Nice, then I can keep my little cottage. <3


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Yes I have a feeling the last 3 houses need the DLC too. No other benefits apart from the location might suit you better, and the cottage looks quite pretty.



They do need the DLC, I'm so glad we got more houses in certain areas, saved me having to travel through the grassy plains every time I wanted something. Shame we couldn't get one on Mt snowpeak though.

How has everyone decorated their houses out of interest? I'm always curious about people's tastes in these things . It's one of things I love about visiting AC dream addresses.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> They do need the DLC, I'm so glad we got more houses in certain areas, saved me having to travel through the grassy plains every time I wanted something. Shame we couldn't get one on Mt snowpeak though.
> 
> How has everyone decorated their houses out of interest? I'm always curious about people's tastes in these things . It's one of things I love about visiting AC dream addresses.



You would be rather disappointed then if you visited me at the moment, I have the bare essentials of a bed and a wardrobe, I aim on making my own furniture once I hit the highest level and decide what I want


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> You would be rather disappointed then if you visited me at the moment, I have the bare essentials of a bed and a wardrobe, I aim on making my own furniture once I hit the highest level and decide what I want



Ahh ok, well I'm sure your homes will look lovely when you've made things . I did the same plus used the password items in my houses. My main house (the mansion) has a mix of royal furniture and pink blossom password stuff. And my pretty tailor trophy .


----------



## Manah

FancyThat said:


> How has everyone decorated their houses out of interest? I'm always curious about people's tastes in these things . It's one of things I love about visiting AC dream addresses.








Incomplete, but it's the only house with more than a bed xD
And I used the one on Levitania for my master trophies.


----------



## Gracelia

Manah said:


> Incomplete, but it's the only house with more than a bed xD
> And I used the one on Levitania for my master trophies.



Nice home~ I can't wait to start decorating, once I advance some more.

-___- atm, I'm an angler. Trying to catch an ornamental carp + applefish, proving to be more tiresome than anything else. XD


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> Incomplete, but it's the only house with more than a bed xD
> And I used the one on Levitania for my master trophies.



That's really nice , I've kind of decorated my Elderwood house like that. I might take pictures of all my houses and post them up . Decorating has always been an enjoyable part of gaming for me right from my room and tree house in Pokemon Ruby. I once spent three hours in Skyrim organising my books in one of my houses libraries alphabetically  my friends and family still make fun of me for that one (damn OCD) .


----------



## nard

To get or not to get.


Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Keen

oath2order said:


> The butterfly in your house gives my story quests iirc




I have completed the four butterfly quests, is there suppose to be more? If so, how do I unlock


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> I have completed the four butterfly quests, is there suppose to be more? If so, how do I unlock



Have you spoken with her again to collect your Bliss points? After that she should prompt you to speak with her again to move the story along.


----------



## oath2order

I was a Paladin. So I started the Miner life to help out with Blacksmith life because I'm cheap. UGH. I then had to start Tailor life in order to be able to make wool, which I needed for my iron armor.


Can you teleport to all houses?


----------



## FancyThat

oath2order said:


> I was a Paladin. So I started the Miner life to help out with Blacksmith life because I'm cheap. UGH. I then had to start Tailor life in order to be able to make wool, which I needed for my iron armor.
> 
> 
> Can you teleport to all houses?



You can fast travel between your houses. Yep all the life's match up for items, I'm going to need to do hunter soon for cooking supplies.


----------



## oath2order

I know they match up I just didn't want to start the tailor life 

Right now I'm not even advancing the story, I'm unlocking auto+ for everything I have on my blacksmith.

Then I'll do the same as a tailor.


----------



## xTurnip

I'd really like to visit someone or have someone visit me I'm level 10, but I don't have the DLC.


----------



## BiggKitty

oath2order said:


> I know they match up I just didn't want to start the tailor life
> 
> Right now I'm not even advancing the story, I'm unlocking auto+ for everything I have on my blacksmith.
> 
> Then I'll do the same as a tailor.



There are quite a lot of items that you can buy from shopkeepers and travelling plushie salespersons to save having to craft everything. There is a wonderful list of items that can be bought and where from on Gamefaqs, if you Google Fantasy Life shop list by Jadebell you should find it.  I have it bookmarked it is so very useful.


----------



## effluo

Is the Elderwood available right away or do I need if advance in the story more before I see it? Unless I am blind and just haven't noticed it yet..


----------



## oath2order

effluo said:


> Is the Elderwood available right away or do I need if advance in the story more before I see it? Unless I am blind and just haven't noticed it yet..



iirc I think it's open right away or VERY early on


----------



## LyraVale

omg, I was dying to get this, and now that I can, my life won't let me play. ;___;

I don't want to get it until I can devote some real time to it, which won't be for a couple of weeks.

Those of you who have been playing it for a while: you should know, I'm still jealous of you. XD


----------



## oath2order

LyraVale said:


> omg, I was dying to get this, and now that I can, my life won't let me play. ;___;
> 
> I don't want to get it until I can devote some real time to it, which won't be for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Those of you who have been playing it for a while: you should know, I'm still jealous of you. XD



If your life won't let you play, start a new one

get it

get it




that was funny come on


----------



## LyraVale

oath2order said:


> If your life won't let you play, start a new one
> 
> get it
> 
> get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny come on



Bahaha...yes, I definitely do need to do that. In a couple of weeks, I shall!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone know where i can get monster hide and Fir Beam


----------



## FriendlyVillager

oath2order said:


> If your life won't let you play, start a new one
> 
> get it
> 
> get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was funny come on



This joke is very funny


----------



## windfall

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Anyone know where i can get monster hide and Fir Beam



I think you can get fir wood* on Mt. Snowpeak. 

And Monster hide is a drop from the killer bear in the elderwood (source)

edit: fir wood, not beams. beams you gotta make as a carpenter (or buy)


----------



## EndlessElements

need some opinions! i was really looking forward to this game, and i'm still interested in it, but after reading some reviews, i'm not too sure whether to get this now or wait until Project Diva F 2nd comes out and get that instead. thoughts?


----------



## BiggKitty

effluo said:


> Is the Elderwood available right away or do I need if advance in the story more before I see it? Unless I am blind and just haven't noticed it yet..




I never found Elderwood straight away either, but once you get to Eastern Grassy Plains go slightly to the left and then straight up north, it' to the right of a lake. There are so many areas when you first start it's very easy to get lost or to wander round searching for something.


----------



## effluo

oath2order said:


> iirc I think it's open right away or VERY early on



I finally found it. I needed to look around better.





BiggKitty said:


> I never found Elderwood straight away either, but once you get to Eastern Grassy Plains go slightly to the left and then straight up north, it' to the right of a lake. There are so many areas when you first start it's very easy to get lost or to wander round searching for something.



Thank you. I think I just wasn't exploring far enough and kept getting turned around. The maps is bigger than I expected so I kept backtracking. I found it eventually by going back to the Plains thankfully. There are so many places to go I just lost. ^__^


----------



## BiggKitty

effluo said:


> I finally found it. I needed to look around better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think I just wasn't exploring far enough and kept getting turned around. The maps is bigger than I expected so I kept backtracking. I found it eventually by going back to the Plains thankfully. There are so many places to go I just lost. ^__^




I found the area this game encompasses most impressive, at the beginning it is quite daunting and easy to get lost by just going round in circles. There is a huge amount running about to be done even with the benefit of teleporting.


----------



## Peoki

Can I get some thoughts on the DLC? I haven't decided if I want to purchase the expansion right away, but I've read there are some things I'd miss out on throughout the story if I don't have it. 

How much does the DLC affect the early-game opposed to buying it post-main story?


----------



## Jarrad

Peoki said:


> Can I get some thoughts on the DLC? I haven't decided if I want to purchase the expansion right away, but I've read there are some things I'd miss out on throughout the story if I don't have it.
> 
> How much does the DLC affect the early-game opposed to buying it post-main story?



I purchased it last night and I'm still only level 12. It doesn't affect the early-game at all, only a woman will appear and will sleep until you have obtained the requirements to go to origin island.


----------



## BiggKitty

Peoki said:


> Can I get some thoughts on the DLC? I haven't decided if I want to purchase the expansion right away, but I've read there are some things I'd miss out on throughout the story if I don't have it.
> 
> How much does the DLC affect the early-game opposed to buying it post-main story?




Buying the DLC pre level 50 does give you some extra advantages but as I had already purchased it I never took note of what they were in the information I read. It also gives you access to multiplay with others who have the Link and you can visit their Origin Island if they have met the requirements. It really is a case of if you are aiming to buy it and can afford it now, why not get it, as long as you remember you will no longer be able to play with friends who have not bought it yet.


----------



## Chris

I got this game yesterday. Already sunk around five and a half hours into it and I love it. Started off as a miner, and just switched to a paladin because those cute little monsters kept kicking my butt and I wanted revenge.


----------



## Jarrad

Does anybody want to try out the multiplayer? I've been eager to see what it's like ever since I bought the game. Just add me and send me a visitor message and I'll add you!
(I play quite a lot.. I've had it for a few days and I've already got 11 hours+ playtime..)


----------



## Manah

Peoki said:


> How much does the DLC affect the early-game opposed to buying it post-main story?


You get a ton more options for character creation if you get it before you even make your character, (you can only change your appearance later when you complete both the main and DLC story), and you can buy pet birds as soon as you unlock the pet vendor.


----------



## Gracelia

Tina said:


> I got this game yesterday. Already sunk around five and a half hours into it and I love it. Started off as a miner, and just switched to a paladin because those cute little monsters kept kicking my butt and I wanted revenge.



Bahaha!! I cannot tell you how much laughs I had. I switched to the Angler class thinking that my wizard skills couldn't be used in battle (that's my impression of it anyway). So... while fishing, I would run like a mad lady away from monsters until out of nowhere, I shot out a fireball and was like _omg............. /facepalm/_

It is a good idea to have a combat class before gathering though! So you don't get beat up too much. XD


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> Bahaha!! I cannot tell you how much laughs I had. I switched to the Angler class thinking that my wizard skills couldn't be used in battle (that's my impression of it anyway). So... while fishing, I would run like a mad lady away from monsters until out of nowhere, I shot out a fireball and was like _omg............. /facepalm/_
> 
> It is a good idea to have a combat class before gathering though! So you don't get beat up too much. XD



damn i read that it was easier to start out as a gathering class until i kept getting own by the monsters
definitely would have helped starting with a combat class


----------



## Mentlegen

Sholee said:


> damn i read that it was easier to start out as a gathering class until i kept getting own by the monsters
> definitely would have helped starting with a combat class



It helps starting out with an gathering life, aswell as a crafting life oh and uhm... as a fighting life.

But do keep in mind you choose the lifes that provide bonuses for each other, it would be foolish to choose to start with mining,
and blacksmithing when you are going to be a magician and vica versa.

I'm so tired of getting cooking to god rank, currently at hero, and you need all skills at lvl 15 to get it to legend....
but it's the last life i got to do... and then it's just 4 more levels till 200


----------



## Peoki

Jarrad said:


> I purchased it last night and I'm still only level 12. It doesn't affect the early-game at all, only a woman will appear and will sleep until you have obtained the requirements to go to origin island.





BiggKitty said:


> Buying the DLC pre level 50 does give you some extra advantages but as I had already purchased it I never took note of what they were in the information I read. It also gives you access to multiplay with others who have the Link and you can visit their Origin Island if they have met the requirements. It really is a case of if you are aiming to buy it and can afford it now, why not get it, as long as you remember you will no longer be able to play with friends who have not bought it yet.





Manah said:


> You get a ton more options for character creation if you get it before you even make your character, (you can only change your appearance later when you complete both the main and DLC story), and you can buy pet birds as soon as you unlock the pet vendor.


Thanks everyone! I think I will go ahead and buy the DLC when I start my game later.


----------



## Justin

Man am I impressed with how the online connectivity works. I mean it sucks you can't complete the story online but that's not what I mean. I'm impressed with just the general connectivity. Takes just a few seconds to connect to someone's game and same to leave, plus no lag at all that I could experience, and this was playing overseas with someone in the UK. Compare to Animal Crossing which is a 2-5 minute ordeal between all of the train station conversation, cutscenes, loading screens, and all. And the same when you want to leave. UGH. The next Animal Crossing NEEDS to cut all that crap.


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> Man am I impressed with how the online connectivity works. I mean it sucks you can't complete the story online but that's not what I mean. I'm impressed with just the general connectivity. Takes just a few seconds to connect to someone's game and same to leave, plus no lag at all that I could experience, and this was playing overseas with someone in the UK. Compare to Animal Crossing which is a 2-5 minute ordeal between all of the train station conversation, cutscenes, loading screens, and all. And the same when you want to leave. UGH. The next Animal Crossing NEEDS to cut all that crap.



You mean when Booker or Porter ask you 10 times if you're sure you want to leave your town and then you accidentally click local DS connection?


----------



## Mentlegen

FINALLY IT IS DONE! 


I am a god among men!


----------



## Manah

Congrats!  

And I realized I've spent at least 4 hours listening to the life songs. xD


----------



## Nerd House

Well, I haven't played since the day I got it.....is there something wrong with me or the game?


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> I am a god among men!



Congratulations! I am like a million years away from all that, haha. Two questions; how many hours have you played so far and what level are you?


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen said:


> FINALLY IT IS DONE! View attachment 72449
> 
> I am a god among men!



Many congratulations, we on this thread understand how much work you have put in achieving all those Godly crowns. My family have threatened to confiscate my FL game as they claim it has taken over my real life.


----------



## Libra

Adol the Red said:


> Well, I haven't played since the day I got it.....is there something wrong with me or the game?



I'm sure there's nothing wrong with you.  Did you like it when you played it?


----------



## Keen

We should have a What did you accomplish thread.

Yesterday evening I finally made my magician life. I really was not understanding how the game worked with the butterfly quests, so I got chapter one and two completed. I got to apprentice magic and now I'm working on chapter three. 

I plan on heading to do the magic level up that I need but that seems like fun for me, plus the bountys


----------



## Mentlegen

Manah said:


> Congrats!
> 
> And I realized I've spent at least 4 hours listening to the life songs. xD





Libra said:


> Congratulations! I am like a million years away from all that, haha. Two questions; how many hours have you played so far and what level are you?





BiggKitty said:


> Many congratulations, we on this thread understand how much work you have put in achieving all those Godly crowns. My family have threatened to confiscate my FL game as they claim it has taken over my real life.



Thank you all! And BiggKitty, threaten to leave your family, and all your life will be fine!

Libra, I currently have 148 hours, sunken into this game. and am currently lvl 197. When I reach lvl 200, 
I will be doing the easiest god request there is (which I find is the tailor one) and farm it till I get all the lunares coin items there are, and exchangable items

I will be giving away all the doubles I get to the people that want them, so far I have given a full Odin armor set to Biggkitty, aswell as some other items I wasn't in need of.


----------



## Nerd House

Libra said:


> I'm sure there's nothing wrong with you.  Did you like it when you played it?



Of course I liked it! I just dunno whats up with me lately lol


----------



## Jarrad

Adol the Red said:


> Of course I liked it! I just dunno whats up with me lately lol



It's completely normal. I bought fantasy life on the release day, played about an hour and then didn't touch it until this friday just gone.

Now I'm addicted.


----------



## JCnator

Since this thread is very popular at the moment, finding people requesting for online play is difficult because nobody would rush through dozens and dozens of pages. What's even more daunting, is determining whether said player owns the Origin Island DLC or not. So, I'll create another thread for these reasons alone.


----------



## FancyThat

Mentlegen said:


> FINALLY IT IS DONE! View attachment 72449
> 
> I am a god among men!



Wow well done . 

I just got mining up to legendary and so far it's been the most tedious for me mining 500 times. Going to God rank it now .

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since this thread is very popular at the moment, finding people requesting for online play lost to the vast ocean of posts is quite difficult. What's even more daunting, is to determine whether said player owns the Origin Island DLC or not. So, I'll create another thread for these reasons alone.



That's a good idea , posts do get lost in this thread.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Has anyone unlocked Deep Elderwood?


----------



## JCnator

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Has anyone unlocked Deep Elderwood?



I did unlock this place. To do so, you'll need to complete Chapter Four of the main story.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I did unlock this place. To do so, you'll need to complete Chapter Four of the main story.



may i go to your world? I need to get monster hide and fir beams so i can become a master blacksmith.


----------



## Melyora

Fir wood can actually be obtained from the trees at Snowpeak Mountain =)


----------



## JCnator

K.K. Fanboy said:


> may i go to your world? I need to get monster hide and fir beams so i can become a master blacksmith.



Yup! I'll be open my world shortly.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

ok i added u

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Yup! I'll be open my world shortly.


hang on i have to finish a mission. -.-


----------



## Mentlegen

Soo this went alot faster than I had expected, considering I had to grind more than 300k XP for those 3 lvl's and 199-200 being 100k alone. I present to you!


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

is there a way i can cancel a story mission


----------



## JCnator

Mentlegen said:


> Soo this went alot faster than I had expected, considering I had to grind more than 300k XP for those 3 lvl's and 199-200 being 100k alone. I present to you!
> 
> View attachment 72460



I wonder if you have taken one of the Master bosses, like the Elder Napdragon. That sounds quite challenging, as my Japanese Lvl. 85 can't even damage this guy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



K.K. Fanboy said:


> is there a way i can cancel a story mission



Well, you can't cancel the chapter. You'll have to finish it by reporting to Pam.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I wonder if you have taken one of the Master bosses, like the Elder Napdragon. That sounds quite challenging, as my Japanese Lvl. 85 can't even damage this guy!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can't cancel the chapter. You'll have to finish it by reporting to Pam.



ok then it might be a few minutes before i can come (10-20 minutes at most)


----------



## Mentlegen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I wonder if you have taken one of the Master bosses, like the Elder Napdragon. That sounds quite challenging, as my Japanese Lvl. 85 can't even damage this guy!



I've finished all of the special life quests now, they all still take some time for me to do, and even hurt me for quite alot.

But it is all possible, now it is time to farm lunares coins, when just doing the tailor one, i can get 1 gold per 2-3 minutes


----------



## JCnator

Mentlegen said:


> I've finished all of the special life quests now, they all still take some time for me to do, and even hurt me for quite alot.
> 
> But it is all possible, now it is time to farm lunares coins, when just doing the tailor one, i can get 1 gold per 2-3 minutes



So, I have to level up a lot until they're feasible for my character. The weird thing is, I already saw some of the minions surrounding these bosses, but the only differences are how they're considerably buffed up.


----------



## Mentlegen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, I have to level up a lot until they're feasible for my character. The weird thing is, I already saw some of the minions surrounding these bosses, but the only differences are how they're considerably buffed up.



My advice is indeed gain lots and lots of lvls, get the best gear you can craft, or get someone high lvl, with good gear to help you out


----------



## Gracelia

*Regarding Stat Distribution*

Are there any suggestions for a wizard stat distribution? I'm going with INT + LUCK at the moment. For now, until I reach a higher level, all of my points are going to INT. In the future, I'm hoping to put in some LUCK for an increased Crit rate, etc. Should I be worrying about other stats? I will eventually be using other classes, but not as a main.


----------



## Nooblord

Looking for some people to play with. Any takers?


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> *Regarding Stat Distribution*
> 
> Are there any suggestions for a wizard stat distribution? I'm going with INT + LUCK at the moment. For now, until I reach a higher level, all of my points are going to INT. In the future, I'm hoping to put in some LUCK for an increased Crit rate, etc. Should I be worrying about other stats? I will eventually be using other classes, but not as a main.




My main is also Magician, I got up to God rank with intelligence and luck in the 30s. My currant stats are 

strength: 24
Vitality: 24
Intelligence: 37
Focus: 27
Dexterity: 22
Luck: 34

And so far I've not experienced any great trouble with tasks in any life.


----------



## Gracelia

FancyThat said:


> My main is also Magician, I got up to God rank with intelligence and luck in the 30s. My currant stats are
> 
> strength: 24 /Vitality: 24/ Intelligence: 37 /Focus: 27 /Dexterity: 22/ Luck: 34
> 
> And so far I've not experienced any great trouble with tasks in any life.



Interesting! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Keen

Whats the best kind of magic armour I can get, that suits a adept magician? and how do I get it? 

Also what wand is recommended? Right now I use the pine wand.


----------



## windfall

River said:


> Whats the best kind of magic armour I can get, that suits a adept magician? and how do I get it?
> 
> Also what wand is recommended? Right now I use the pine wand.



As an adept, you can probably buy better stuff than you can craft. Or you can use the post office codes.

NoA announced "Snow Daze!" from their newsletter, but the rest was ripped from the game. Up to you if you want to use them.
codes: here (and pics). 

I'm not a magician, but use the best wand you can buy/have the skill level for.


----------



## gnoixaim

I am only half way through this list, rip me.
Fantasy life Passwords


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> Interesting! Thank you for sharing



You're welcome .

I finally caught the golden swordfish , used a whirlpool rod I crafted myself (high quality with a tool upgrade stone extra) and level 14 fishing.


----------



## mags

FancyThat said:


> You're welcome .
> 
> I finally caught the golden swordfish , used a whirlpool rod I crafted myself (high quality with a tool upgrade stone extra) and level 14 fishing.



Nice one!


----------



## Mentlegen

FancyThat said:


> You're welcome .
> 
> I finally caught the golden swordfish , used a whirlpool rod I crafted myself (high quality with a tool upgrade stone extra) and level 14 fishing.



Nice!

I remember doing that one for the first time, I didn't even came close to getting it in, 2nd with upgraded stuff, same deal...
Finally got it after a few attempts, cost me a whole lotta time, and days in the game....


----------



## FancyThat

mags said:


> Nice one!



Thanks I was so happy , that one was so annoying to get.



Mentlegen said:


> Nice!
> 
> I remember doing that one for the first time, I didn't even came close to getting it in, 2nd with upgraded stuff, same deal...
> Finally got it after a few attempts, cost me a whole lotta time, and days in the game....



Yeah same, I was getting so annoyed lol. What also helped I think was that I used alot of potions, daredevil aid, miracle aid, the special power booster one, and a high quality campfire roast to boost focus


----------



## Amissapanda

My game just came in the mail a day early! Oh my god, I'm so excited to play! : D 

Any tips for the beginners that you guys would like to share?


----------



## FancyThat

Amissapanda said:


> My game just came in the mail a day early! Oh my god, I'm so excited to play! : D
> 
> Any tips for the beginners that you guys would like to share?



Yay , the first post has been updated with tips for starting out, also post 600 of this thread is full of helpful links .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and don't forget the passwords http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Passwords . Use those in the post office for many cool items.


----------



## Amissapanda

FancyThat said:


> Yay , the first post has been updated with tips for starting out, also post 600 of this thread is full of helpful links .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and don't forget the passwords http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Passwords . Use those in the post office for many cool items.



Thanks a lot! : D I really appreciate it the links and direction! Time to dive in!


----------



## FancyThat

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! : D I really appreciate it the links and direction! Time to dive in!



Good luck , it's pretty much taken up all my free time . Let me know if you need anything else, I can mine, fish, cut trees etc .


----------



## Gracelia

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! : D I really appreciate it the links and direction! Time to dive in!



My own notes: Start out with a combat class and then you can switch to any gathering classes after that. It helps esp. if you're trying to chop down a tree and a monster comes up to eat you~ The password things really help! \o/

What I'm doing now is learning each class.  That way, I will have the tools to chop trees, mine, fish and the like while venturing on my Wizard's main quest challenges. From what I observed, you can also complete the "challenge" tasks of the other classes whilst playing on another. So, for instance, I was chopping down a random tree when it prompted that I completed "Pine Log" challenge (or whatever it is called) and I was surprised! XD To turn the quest in, simply talk to the man in the guild office, go to your job master, and ta-da.


----------



## Amissapanda

FancyThat said:


> Good luck , it's pretty much taken up all my free time . Let me know if you need anything else, I can mine, fish, cut trees etc .



Much appreciated, thank you! I feel like I'll just be learning the ropes for a bit. XD



Gracelia said:


> My own notes: Start out with a combat class and then you can switch to any gathering classes after that. It helps esp. if you're trying to chop down a tree and a monster comes up to eat you~ The password things really help! \o/
> 
> What I'm doing now is learning each class.  That way, I will have the tools to chop trees, mine, fish and the like while venturing on my Wizard's main quest challenges. From what I observed, you can also complete the "challenge" tasks of the other classes whilst playing on another. So, for instance, I was chopping down a random tree when it prompted that I completed "Pine Log" challenge (or whatever it is called) and I was surprised! XD To turn the quest in, simply talk to the man in the guild office, go to your job master, and ta-da.



That was pretty much my plan for a starting class, but that's really good to know, thank you! I'm glad that quests/tasks can be completed while you may not have that specific job. I can't imagine having to switch Life every time you need a different quest done. Hahaha. 

I will definitely take note of these pointers, thank you so much!


----------



## cinny

whoo~ currently downloading the game! warded myself for passing my exams 
& was really tempted while lurking this thread for awhile.

can't wait to play it 8,)


----------



## Mentlegen

FancyThat said:


> Thanks I was so happy , that one was so annoying to get.
> 
> Yeah same, I was getting so annoyed lol. What also helped I think was that I used alot of potions, daredevil aid, miracle aid, the special power booster one, and a high quality campfire roast to boost focus



I'm not really keen of the boosting potions and food, i just store them, or sell them ( that's what i did with all the food i cooked for god ranked cooking) I just dont like being dependable on potions or food

Now it's back to farming divine pods for stat boost candy


----------



## nard

My friend would like to fight dragons with others online.


He is a Hero Paladin and level 38.


Respond if you're free and would like to play with.


----------



## Eldin

k guys I'm going to live vicariously through you all. Probably not going to get the game for a bit seeing as I have no car now.

The funny thing is I was in the city the day before it died and was contemplating grabbing the game, which would have been perfect because now I'm mostly stuck at home anyways. 

Sigh, what can you do.

on the upside, thanks everyone for posting pics/info, I've been reading through most of the thread and it's made me decide I'll probably like this game. c:


----------



## Mentlegen

Fuzzling said:


> My friend would like to fight dragons with others online.
> 
> 
> He is a Hero Paladin and level 38.
> 
> 
> 
> Respond if you're free and would like to play with.



Would love to join, not sure if i could though, since i have the DLC, and you guys might not have finished the main story



Eldin said:


> k guys I'm going to live vicariously through you all. Probably not going to get the game for a bit seeing as I have no car now.
> 
> The funny thing is I was in the city the day before it died and was contemplating grabbing the game, which would have been perfect because now I'm mostly stuck at home anyways.
> 
> Sigh, what can you do.
> 
> on the upside, thanks everyone for posting pics/info, I've been reading through most of the thread and it's made me decide I'll probably like this game. c:



You could always get the digital copy, unless you don't like to do it like that


----------



## nard

Mentlegen said:


> Would love to join, not sure if i could though, since i have the DLC, and you guys might not have finished the main story





Nonono, I don't have the game, but my friend does.


He finished the main story but doesn't have the DLC. Would this affect anything...?


im so sorry i dont know anything about this game r.i.p </3


----------



## Manah

Amissapanda said:


> I'm glad that quests/tasks can be completed while you may not have that specific job.


That does not work for combat lives though, so it's a good idea to play the story as one of those. (Most of their tasks require you to kill monsters while you're in that life.)


----------



## Mentlegen

Fuzzling said:


> Nonono, I don't have the game, but my friend does.
> 
> 
> He finished the main story but doesn't have the DLC. Would this affect anything...?
> 
> 
> im so sorry i dont know anything about this game r.i.p </3



Both players either need to have the DLC or not have the DLC in order for them to be able to play together.



Manah said:


> That does not work for combat lives though, so it's a good idea to play the story as one of those. (Most of their tasks require you to kill monsters while you're in that life.)



This is true, and is also the same in other lifes, where you need to be that certain class when handing in a bounty to get the challenge completed


----------



## windfall

Eldin said:


> k guys I'm going to live vicariously through you all. Probably not going to get the game for a bit seeing as I have no car now.
> 
> The funny thing is I was in the city the day before it died and was contemplating grabbing the game, which would have been perfect because now I'm mostly stuck at home anyways.
> 
> Sigh, what can you do.
> 
> on the upside, thanks everyone for posting pics/info, I've been reading through most of the thread and it's made me decide I'll probably like this game. c:



Buy it off Amazon! Or another company which will ship it to your house.


Also; I'm finally a hero hunter @_@ anyone know how to get into the cave of shadows?
Reading some conflicting stuff on gamefaqs :\  

Also killed my first napdragon today yay


----------



## FancyThat

Mentlegen said:


> I'm not really keen of the boosting potions and food, i just store them, or sell them ( that's what i did with all the food i cooked for god ranked cooking) I just dont like being dependable on potions or food
> 
> Now it's back to farming divine pods for stat boost candy



Same here I never use them (I sold the food and things as well, really helped towards house payments) but I was getting tired almost getting the golden swordfish only to loose it last second. I'm just glad I got one to use in the recipes.


----------



## nard

Mentlegen said:


> Both players either need to have the DLC or not have the DLC in order for them to be able to play together.




Oh okay.


He says he wants to just add you now because he's apparently getting the DLC in a few days. I'll PM it to you, if you'd like?


----------



## Mentlegen

windfall said:


> Buy it off Amazon! Or another company which will ship it to your house.
> 
> 
> Also; I'm finally a hero hunter @_@ anyone know how to get into the cave of shadows?
> Reading some conflicting stuff on gamefaqs :\
> 
> Also killed my first napdragon today yay



Cave of shadows is the cave on cacto island, if you still can't get into the cave, progress with your story, it becomes unlocked at a certain point.




FancyThat said:


> Same here I never use them (I sold the food and things as well, really helped towards house payments) but I was getting tired almost getting the golden swordfish only to loose it last second. I'm just glad I got one to use in the recipes.



I had the same when i caught it, only to find out later when getting cooking done, i need 1 more...


----------



## Eldin

Yeah, I'm not big into digital, although that would be much easier. I enjoy collecting games so I'm pretty particular about having my mint physical copies, aha. 

But I may end up buying it online. But I'm _hoping_ to get a car sooner than later so it may not matter. Plus I just enjoy going to the game store and seeing what they have when I'm buying a game, aha. It's just fun! 

But if I have to wait too long it may be Amazon for me, aha. Honestly in my current situation I have even less money to blow on games (car kind of swamps everything atm) but idc now I just made myself want it. I'm too far gone now, gotta have it.


----------



## windfall

Mentlegen said:


> Cave of shadows is the cave on cacto island, if you still can't get into the cave, progress with your story, it becomes unlocked at a certain point.


I already beat the main storyline. The cave has a dragon painting/carving on the wall and I dunno how to get past it. When I press a, it says "this wall painting reminds you of somewhere". 

Guess I'll do some other hunter quests. Or try out the other combat lives.


----------



## FancyThat

Mentlegen said:


> Cave of shadows is the cave on cacto island, if you still can't get into the cave, progress with your story, it becomes unlocked at a certain point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same when i caught it, only to find out later when getting cooking done, i need 1 more...



Yeah that's the recipe I'm doing in a bit, Ive been thinking of crafting a rod with things to help for when/if I need another, I found a list on wiki of what everything does to boost the power.


----------



## Mentlegen

windfall said:


> I already beat the main storyline. The cave has a dragon painting/carving on the wall and I dunno how to get past it. When I press a, it says "this wall painting reminds you of somewhere".
> 
> Guess I'll do some other hunter quests. Or try out the other combat lives.



Have you checked your mailbox and received a letter from odin?


----------



## windfall

Mentlegen said:


> Have you checked your mailbox and received a letter from odin?


Yup, I've checked my mailbox but no letter from Odin. What triggers the letter?


----------



## Mentlegen

windfall said:


> Yup, I've checked my mailbox but no letter from Odin. What triggers the letter?



I really wouldn't know, perhaps kill a bunch of bosses, add odin to your party atleast once?


----------



## windfall

Mentlegen said:


> I really wouldn't know, perhaps kill a bunch of bosses, add odin to your party atleast once?



Ahh okay. I'll add Odin to my party and give it a shot.


----------



## Ebony

windfall said:


> Yup, I've checked my mailbox but no letter from Odin. What triggers the letter?



You need to be level 40 at least.


----------



## Amissapanda

Manah said:


> That does not work for combat lives though, so it's a good idea to play the story as one of those. (Most of their tasks require you to kill monsters while you're in that life.)



Good to know! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gracelia

Manah said:


> That does not work for combat lives though, so it's a good idea to play the story as one of those. (Most of their tasks require you to kill monsters while you're in that life.)



Oooh, interesting! I did not know that. :3 I'm guessing it will only work for Gathering glasses (i.e. I am playing on a combat class, but chop down trees, it will complete for my woodcutter)? well.. it should as it did that yesterday for me XD Unless it was a coincidence


----------



## Manah

Gracelia said:


> I'm guessing it will only work for Gathering glasses (i.e. I am playing on a combat class, but chop down trees, it will complete for my woodcutter)?


It works for crafting classes too (as in, you can craft the item as a different class), though that's not really recommended since you do all your crafting in town anyway. The gathering classes have a few tasks involving bounty boxes, which you need to turn in as that class, but everything else you can do as a combat class too. (It's really just the box, i.e. you can chop down a big tree as a paladin and then change to woodcutter before you talk to the bounty clerk.)


----------



## Libra

windfall said:


> Yup, I've checked my mailbox but no letter from Odin. What triggers the letter?



I can't remember which level I was when I unlocked Cacto Cave but I believe you first need to defeat the dragon that looks like the one on the wall in the cave. For me it was the one in the Drysand Desert, right before the entrance to the Ancient Ruins. After I had defeated the dragon, I got the letter.

[EDIT] Thinking about it, it might have been a coincidence that I got the letter after defeating the dragon. Like I said; I can't remember which level I was. It's possible I got to level 40 when fighting the dragon. (Though having to defeat the dragon would actually make more sense than the message of having seen something before but needing to be a specific level. The mysteries of this game, eh? )


----------



## Melyora

I received the letter as soon as I reached lvl 40. I had killed a few dragons before, though I am not sure which ones. I am certain it was not the Drysand Desert - Ancient Ruins Path dragon for me, since I haven't beaten that one yet.


----------



## Primalia

I am god-in-waiting for alchemy but no one will give the mix master ability. I have chatted to flammel and prof snooze so does anyone have any suggestions pls ?


----------



## Manah

Melyora said:


> I received the letter as soon as I reached lvl 40. I had killed a few dragons before, though I am not sure which ones. I am certain it was not the Drysand Desert - Ancient Ruins Path dragon for me, since I haven't beaten that one yet.


I'm not sure if you even need to beat anything. And that Ancient Ruins Path monster is a dinosaur, not a dragon.


----------



## Libra

Manah said:


> I'm not sure if you even need to beat anything. And that Ancient Ruins Path monster is a dinosaur, not a dragon.



Hahaha, oops, you're right, my mistake, sorry.


----------



## Sholee

totally restarted my file since i just bought the dlc and it gives more customization to your avatar
<3 it

can't wait to go home after work to have a fantasy life marathon


----------



## Zuko

Senpai Tina just showed me teh traileer and then I looked at reviews and they were all good so I purchased a download code like 5 minutes after watching the trailer. 

How good is this game? Like how fun ratings please?


----------



## Punchyleaf

One thing I found out the hard way, that I don't much appreciate is that regardless of going digital or physical, the game itself, as in its save file and what not, gets saved to the SD Card. I found this out when I switched my physical copy to my other console that had the download version, and when I loaded my Cartridge, it showed me the save file for the digital game in that console.

I thought something was wrong and I hit the wrong game, so I removed the cartridge. The game said the cartridge was removed and to hit the power button. I put my physical copy back in my other console and voila, there's my original file. The cartridge doesnt do much but provide the actual game for you, but the save file, regardless of digital or physcial, is saved to the SD card.


----------



## BiggKitty

Manah said:


> I'm not sure if you even need to beat anything. And that Ancient Ruins Path monster is a dinosaur, not a dragon.



There was a lot of talk on GAmefaqs with people speculating you needed to kill a certain dragon to get into the Dark Void, but I don't think it is true, I believe you get to a certain level and get the letter fom Odin, having received my letter I made the mistake of trying to enter the Dark Void with my sword drawn and it wouldn't let me pass, put my sword away and all was fine.


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> Incomplete, but it's the only house with more than a bed xD
> And I used the one on Levitania for my master trophies.



Finally got around to taking pictures of my houses ,


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone want to play online?


----------



## windfall

BiggKitty said:


> There was a lot of talk on GAmefaqs with people speculating you needed to kill a certain dragon to get into the Dark Void, but I don't think it is true, I believe you get to a certain level and get the letter fom Odin, having received my letter I made the mistake of trying to enter the Dark Void with my sword drawn and it wouldn't let me pass, put my sword away and all was fine.



I took a nap instead of playing xD I'm not level 40 yet, so I'm hoping that's why the cave isn't open for me yet. I'm bringing Odin along for a killing spree, so hopefully that helps too. 

Thanks everyone for your helpful advice! 



Zuko said:


> Senpai Tina just showed me teh traileer and then I looked at reviews and they were all good so I purchased a download code like 5 minutes after watching the trailer.
> 
> How good is this game? Like how fun ratings please?


On a scale of 1-5, it would be 6 or 7. It's a great game. * 
I've been playing solo since I got the game on Friday, and clocked over 24h xD (sleep is for the weak).

EDIT: thought of a few downsides. It's not all sunshine and daisies (the story is kinda meh imo and the music is not very memorable, except for the chanting when you get near a "boss" monster - and only for a few boss monsters).


----------



## JCnator

Dark Void is my most annoying location in the whole game, for two reasons:

- The area you were given for fighting is so small and condensed that it's difficult (if not impossible) to just pick on monsters one-by-one. If the boss has already spotted you, good luck! This kind of challenge become even more irritating when there's another factor.

- There are Star Quests that are requiring you to find certain monsters in Dark Void. Sounds fun? Well, it's actually tedious. To begin with, not all of the monsters would spawn at the same time. Every time you enter the Dark Void, which boss and set of 4-5 monsters will appear is determined by the RNG. You will certainly have to get out and re-enter the place a few times just to get  the boss/monster you're looking for. Doesn't seem to be a big deal for any combat job that isn't Hunter. If you're attempting to complete the latter's Star Quests for Dark Void, you're be basically dealing with RNG after RNG. That one quest asking you to kill 15 Shadow Wolves is tiresome. So, you have to be lucky 4+ times to get the quest done. Hope you enjoy resetting Dark Void 50 times for its stingy RNG to be nice with you.


----------



## Amissapanda

I was looking up some questions that I had and I was pretty surprised to find the reviews for this game.

Why on earth are they so bad? I'm enjoying the heck out of the game so far. But man, it's getting _steamrolled_ in reviews for being "repetitive" and "boring".


----------



## JCnator

Amissapanda said:


> I was looking up some questions that I had and I was pretty surprised to find the reviews for this game.
> 
> Why on earth are they so bad? I'm enjoying the heck out of the game so far. But man, it's getting _steamrolled_ in reviews for being "repetitive" and "boring".



The best explanation I can give for that is that the reviewers don't dispose with as much time on their hands as the commoners do.


----------



## Sholee

still working on getting all the gathering life first before i progress any further~

1/3 done


----------



## mayor_zoe

So- after playing for a bit, I'm curious: 

Do most people focus on advancing their lives first or get the main storyline out of the way? And do you focus on just one of the fighting-style lives or all of them?


I've been trying to up all of the lives as much as I can before I move along with the storyline, but I feel like- if there's a "wrong" way to play this game- that's it. Now that I've reached Adept in everything, I'm getting missions I can't complete. And since I'm focusing on all of the fighting lives at once, I think I've put myself at a disadvantage as I do surprisingly worse damage in battles than my companions. 

Part of me wants to just start over, but I was just wondering what everyone else has chosen to do. c:​


----------



## Sholee

mayor_zoe said:


> So- after playing for a bit, I'm curious:
> 
> Do most people focus on advancing their lives first or get the main storyline out of the way? And do you focus on just one of the fighting-style lives or all of them?
> 
> 
> I've been trying to up all of the lives as much as I can before I move along with the storyline, but I feel like- if there's a "wrong" way to play this game- that's it. Now that I've reached Adept in everything, I'm getting missions I can't complete. And since I'm focusing on all of the fighting lives at once, I think I've put myself at a disadvantage as I do surprisingly worse damage in battles than my companions.
> 
> Part of me wants to just start over, but I was just wondering what everyone else has chosen to do. c:​



I havent got as far as you, i'm still only like 2 hrs into the game. I plan on concentrating on one combat life first, the magician while picking up tailoring and alchemy. But who knows, that might change as i play more.

So are you distributing the stat points evenly? since you're leveling all the combat classes?


----------



## mayor_zoe

Sholee said:


> I havent got as far as you, i'm still only like 2 hrs into the game. I plan on concentrating on one combat life first, the magician while picking up tailoring and alchemy. But who knows, that might change as i play more.
> 
> So are you distributing the stat points evenly? since you're leveling all the combat classes?



Yeah- I distribute them rather evenly. I think I have a slightly higher Strength, but it really isn't anything significant.

When I started playing, I wasn't exactly sure what the game was designed to be played like, but now that I've gotten to Al Maajik, I'm fairly certain it wasn't designed to be played like that. I can hold my own in battle, but I can't even challenge Bigbeak or other higher-up bounties.

But the good news is- if I do decide to start over- I now know which lives I like the most.
c:


EDIT: I'm level 36 now and do 0 damage to Bigbeak- just in case anyone is wondering​


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> View attachment 72543



Your houses look amazing, great job! <3

Question; what are the items in the above picture? They kinda look like trophies? I've never seen them before, though I do recognize them (or well, they look familiar, at least).



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There are Star Quests that are requiring you to find certain monsters in Dark Void.



Ha, yeah. Yesterday I defeated a large shadow monster so I was all proud of myself. _Then_ I realized I had fought the wrong one.  I hadn't had the time to see which one it was since it immediately attacked me and it looked like a dragon, except it was a dinosaur. So I'll have to do that again, but for the same reasons as you stated, I really don't like the Dark Void. Oh well, at least I got some EXP from it. 



Amissapanda said:


> But man, it's getting _steamrolled_ in reviews for being "repetitive" and "boring".



Well, I haven't read many reviews, but in all honesty, I find the mini-games repetitive and boring. I tend not to focus too much on them, but that kinda hurts my other Lives (like I need better gear and what not). I guess it might be a case of focusing too much on one Life? I mean; fighting is fun but if it's all you do, then it can become _not fun_, you know? I'll read some reviews later today and I'll also go check Amazon. 



mayor_zoe said:


> Do most people focus on advancing their lives first or get the main storyline out of the way? And do you focus on just one of the fighting-style lives or all of them?



I kinda rushed through the main storyline because I didn't find it all that interesting and just wanted it to be over and areas to be unlocked. But I had been mostly playing as a Paladin, before I finally switched Lives and got my Miner and Woodcutter licenses. Right now my rank for Paladin is Hero, and so is Woodcutter. Miner is Master and the others are quite low because I haven't focused too much on them. I'm thinking I should have focused more on several Lives so that my levels would have been more or less the same. But there's no wrong way to play the game; you play it however you want. The important thing is that you have fun. 



mayor_zoe said:


> But the good news is- if I do decide to start over- I now know which lives I like the most.



You could always reset your stats at the Al Maajik library? It costs 30,000 Dosh, though. But it might be worth it if you feel you're stuck.


----------



## Libra

This is an awesome website made by veeveearnh on GameFAQs: http://reveriaexplorer.com/gatherer More info can be found here. The website has also info on Locations, Items and Monsters. It's definitely very helpful!


So I've been reading about the friendship system and I'm curious. I know your friendship starts at 50 and can go up, but can it also go down? And another question; does it make a difference whether you keep NPC's in your party or whether sometimes you send them home and then go invite them again?


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> This is an awesome website made by veeveearnh on GameFAQs: http://reveriaexplorer.com/gatherer More info can be found here. The website has also info on Locations, Items and Monsters. It's definitely very helpful!
> 
> 
> So I've been reading about the friendship system and I'm curious. I know your friendship starts at 50 and can go up, but can it also go down? And another question; does it make a difference whether you keep NPC's in your party or whether sometimes you send them home and then go invite them again?



Wow, that is the best site I have come across, thank you so much for sharing this with the rest of us 

Friendship can drop, if they faint and the timer runs out before you help them.
And I haven't really seen anything that happens when sending them home or inviting them again in a short period of time


----------



## BiggKitty

mayor_zoe said:


> So- after playing for a bit, I'm curious:
> 
> Do most people focus on advancing their lives first or get the main storyline out of the way? And do you focus on just one of the fighting-style lives or all of them?
> 
> 
> I've been trying to up all of the lives as much as I can before I move along with the storyline, but I feel like- if there's a "wrong" way to play this game- that's it. Now that I've reached Adept in everything, I'm getting missions I can't complete. And since I'm focusing on all of the fighting lives at once, I think I've put myself at a disadvantage as I do surprisingly worse damage in battles than my companions.
> 
> Part of me wants to just start over, but I was just wondering what everyone else has chosen to do. c:​



I started with Paladin but fairly quickly changed to Mercenary as my main fighter life and concentrated on rising him through the ranks. I added as many other lives as I could but left them on hold for later. I have to admit to not being over enthused with the storyline so pushed it forward as quickly as possible.I do think you need to decide on a main fighting life as the skills are carried forward to all other lives, that way you start to get to grips with the army of monsters trying to kill you when you issue forth as one of the non fighter lives.
Because there are so many options, I am not sure there is a right way or a wrong way to play this game. I doubt two people are playing an identical strategy. While one part of me wants to reach higher levels and complete all the lives, another says, take your time and enjoy it, why all the rush?


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Your houses look amazing, great job! <3
> 
> Question; what are the items in the above picture? They kinda look like trophies? I've never seen them before, though I do recognize them (or well, they look familiar, at least).



Thanks ^^, those are mementos of your adventures , you can buy them for 8,000 dosh each from the plushie in Divinus garden after the main story.


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> Thanks ^^, those are mementos of your adventures , you can buy them for 8,000 dosh each from the plushie in Divinus garden after the main story.



That's where Noelia can be found, right? I did see there was a shop there, but I didn't realize just what those items would look like inside a house. They're very cool! I'll keep them in mind when I begin decorating my house. 



Mentlegen said:


> Friendship can drop, if they faint and the timer runs out before you help them.
> And I haven't really seen anything that happens when sending them home or inviting them again in a short period of time



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> That's where Noelia can be found, right? I did see there was a shop there, but I didn't realize just what those items would look like inside a house. They're very cool! I'll keep them in mind when I begin decorating my house.



Yes that's right , glad I could help .


----------



## Zuko

EXcuseeee meee, what do I do with Bounty Boxes?


----------



## FancyThat

Zuko said:


> EXcuseeee meee, what do I do with Bounty Boxes?



Take them to a bounty clerk (any guild office or dotted around the map) .


----------



## Manah

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> - The area you were given for fighting is so small and condensed that it's difficult (if not impossible) to just pick on monsters one-by-one. If the boss has already spotted you, good luck! This kind of challenge become even more irritating when there's another factor.


That's nothing compared to the last tower trial. Three bosses in an even smaller space, and that's still a lot better than the three knights on one of the outside parts.... After beating those, the final boss seemed almost easy.

(And I killed half of the wolves during the story on Levitania xD)


----------



## pengutango

Totally broke down and bought the game yesterday. XD Put in a few hours so far and was wondering is it better to finish the main story asap or take your time with it?

Been playing as a mercenary mainly, but decided to try out the alchemist class.  I dunno if anyone is this class, but I could use a lil help.

Currently a fledgling alchemist and I saw that one of the challenges is called quality control, so you have to make a high quality HP potion. How do you do that?

I thought it was being fast and accurate, so I ended up with two instead one potion. However, it doesn't complete that challenge.


----------



## mayor_zoe

pengutango said:


> Currently a fledgling alchemist and I saw that one of the challenges is called quality control, so you have to make a high quality HP potion. How do you do that?
> 
> I thought it was being fast and accurate, so I ended up with two instead one potion. However, it doesn't complete that challenge.



Oooh. Congrats on finally getting the game- it's fantastic! I hope you enjoy it.
❤︎

You want to aim for accuracy, but from my experience with all of the crafting lives, quality itself is based on luck. It seems completely random, as sometimes I'm 100% accurate and only get a Good-quality. Other times, I'm about 60% accurate and get a Great-quality item. 

My luck before reset was 14.
c:​


----------



## Sholee

mayor_zoe said:


> My luck before reset was 14.
> c:​



did you reset your file?


----------



## mayor_zoe

Sholee said:


> did you reset your file?



Yeah- I ended up deciding to reset last night.
I didn't know about the library, but I'm still glad I reset since I like the feeling of starting over fresh.
c:​


----------



## BiggKitty

pengutango said:


> Totally broke down and bought the game yesterday. XD Put in a few hours so far and was wondering is it better to finish the main story asap or take your time with it?
> 
> Been playing as a mercenary mainly, but decided to try out the alchemist class.  I dunno if anyone is this class, but I could use a lil help.
> 
> Currently a fledgling alchemist and I saw that one of the challenges is called quality control, so you have to make a high quality HP potion. How do you do that?
> 
> I thought it was being fast and accurate, so I ended up with two instead one potion. However, it doesn't complete that challenge.



You just have to persevere, if you make enough HP potions you get the option to create up to 10 at a time, then when you have made enough again you get to craft on auto which does what it says and makes on automatic, and finally once enough of that potion have been completed you get granted auto plus which speeds the automatic crafting up to maximum. By the time you reach that stage your potions should be high quality and you will get a higher price if you sell any. It's worthwhile to practice on HP potions as you will most surely need them.


----------



## Nerd House

Picked up the game again, been playing about 1-2 hours a night before bed lately. About 8-9 hours in, unlocked all licenses and did a bunch of challenges for all of them while on my Paladin (apparently my main lol).


----------



## Libra

Question for those who have the DLC; how many chapters does it add?


----------



## effluo

What weapons do I need to defeat the monsters in the Deep Elderwood? The ones I have now inflict almost no damage..

There is also a tree in the Elderwood that I can't seem to chop down.. What axe do I need?

Thank you. ^__^

Also.. How do I use the tool upgrade stone?


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Question for those who have the DLC; how many chapters does it add?



It adds two main story chapters but lots of extras.



effluo said:


> What weapons do I need to defeat the monsters in the Deep Elderwood? The ones I have now inflict almost no damage..
> 
> There is also a tree in the Elderwood that I can't seem to chop down.. What axe do I need?
> 
> Thank you. ^__^
> 
> Also.. How do I use the tool upgrade stone?



Sometimes you need to raise your skill levels and level in order to use the best equipment and do enough damage. The best tools imo are ones you make yourself in blacksmithing or carpentry. That's when you can use things like the tool upgrade stone.


----------



## Keen

Anybody have a guide on what to use the exp points on for a magician? Just reset my game cause I felt like I was going through the story too fast, and started out wrong. Id like to make this magician the best it can be.


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> Anybody have a guide on what to use the exp points on for a magician? Just reset my game cause I felt like I was going through the story too fast, and started out wrong. Id like to make this magician the best it can be.



intelligence is important, also luck is good for everything.


----------



## Mentlegen

River said:


> Anybody have a guide on what to use the exp points on for a magician? Just reset my game cause I felt like I was going through the story too fast, and started out wrong. Id like to make this magician the best it can be.



This page can help you better understand what certain stats add bonus to the magician life: 
http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats

And if you feel like you're just not living up to your potential, you will unlock a feature to reset your stat points at a certain time in the game


----------



## Cuppycakez

WISH I COULD PLAY IT. BLEH!!! NOT being able to play sucks.  Can't wait to get the game! From everything I've heard its really cool. Any good ways to get over the wait?  Thanks! 

I'd watch game play but I don't want to to ruin anything for me so.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Anybody have a site that can show me what animals and such drop what items for cooking?


----------



## Sholee

guys! where can i find cabbage? i need 5 for a quest but i have no idea where they are


----------



## Dasbreenee

Sholee said:


> guys! where can i find cabbage? i need 5 for a quest but i have no idea where they are



Right as you go into the west grassy plains you can go up to that farm area. I know they have cabbage planted that you can just pick up. Can't remember the name of the farm, but it's just right as you get to the west grassy plains.


----------



## Peoki

Sholee said:


> guys! where can i find cabbage? i need 5 for a quest but i have no idea where they are





Dasbreenee said:


> Right as you go into the west grassy plains you can go up to that farm area. I know they have cabbage planted that you can just pick up. Can't remember the name of the farm, but it's just right as you get to the west grassy plains.


This is correct! You'll want to go to Farley's Plantation, which is just a bit north after entering the West Grassy Plains. This location, however, is only accessible after starting chapter 2. You'll be able to pick up the cabbages from the ground.


----------



## pengutango

Anyone have tips to beat the Earth Wrath in Elderwood? I'm barely doing any damage with my Claymore and nothing with my magic. Guessing I have to be over level 20? I really have no clue...


----------



## BiggKitty

pengutango said:


> Anyone have tips to beat the Earth Wrath in Elderwood? I'm barely doing any damage with my Claymore and nothing with my magic. Guessing I have to be over level 20? I really have no clue...



You probably just need to be stronger for that particular monster, it would be best to concentrate putting you stat points onto just one of your fighting lives rather than spreading over two, make one your primary life, you can always reallot your stat points at a later point in the game by going to the top floor of the magic library in Al Maajik at night although does cost 30k dosh to do so. 
But you are going to find quite a number of boss monsters where you will need to build up sufficiently to vanquish, they come in all shapes and sizes and get nastier as the game progresses.


----------



## nard

I'm really thinking about getting this game, but I need that one last push for it.


Anything that really stood out to when you first played the game that I may enjoy?


----------



## FancyThat

Fuzzling said:


> I'm really thinking about getting this game, but I need that one last push for it.
> 
> 
> Anything that really stood out to when you first played the game that I may enjoy?



It really depends what you personally like in a game. For me I've always enjoyed games like Final Fantasy and Elder Scrolls, doing quests and tasks and exploring a large(ish) map, character customisation and decorating my player homes etc. So this game was a  good choice for me.


----------



## Nerd House

*Mail Passwords, Monster Drops, Recipe Lists, Bounty Lists, and Item Lists, located here. *


----------



## FancyThat

The royal outfit you get during the Paladin life is adorable , I got it yesterday. Good stats as well.


----------



## Beary

I'm unsure whether to get this game or not..


----------



## Dasbreenee

Adol the Red said:


> *Mail Passwords, Monster Drops, Recipe Lists, Bounty Lists, and Item Lists, located here. *



Thank you for that. :3


----------



## nard

Okay, I'm set. I'm gonna get this pretty soon, hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## Sholee

Dasbreenee said:


> Right as you go into the west grassy plains you can go up to that farm area. I know they have cabbage planted that you can just pick up. Can't remember the name of the farm, but it's just right as you get to the west grassy plains.





Peoki said:


> This is correct! You'll want to go to Farley's Plantation, which is just a bit north after entering the West Grassy Plains. This location, however, is only accessible after starting chapter 2. You'll be able to pick up the cabbages from the ground.



ahhh thanks! i feel so silly now~ i didn't realized i had to unlock areas to finish some quests


----------



## Beary

I am going to waste my money on yet another game
RIP
I'll just call it a self-almost-birthday present..


----------



## Jarrad

Will somebody be willing to test the multiplayer function with me?
Bearing in mind I have the DLC installed.
(If you don't have the DLC then you won't be able to connect with those that do have it).


----------



## JCnator

I'm in the process of creating a Fantasy Life Online Multiplayer thread, but there are few things I need to get them right.

It's possible for the Origin Island owners to connect with those who don't by simply removing the DLC kit via the DLC menu.
What happens if a file that has "acknowledged" the Origin Island benefits and changes before removing the DLC kit? Are there any consequence? It is still possible for that file to join with another non-DLC player without having to create a new file that will never benefit from the DLC?


----------



## FancyThat

I just got God rank in Paladin , my second God rank. Going to level up everything else now.


----------



## BiggKitty

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm in the process of creating a Fantasy Life Online Multiplayer thread, but there are few things I need to get them right.
> 
> It's possible for the Origin Island owners to connect with those who don't by simply removing the DLC kit via the DLC menu.
> What happens if a file that has "acknowledged" the Origin Island benefits and changes before removing the DLC kit? Are there any consequence? It is still possible for that file to join with another non-DLC player without having to create a new file that will never benefit from the DLC?



I know I wouldn't be happy removing the DLC kit so never likely to try to do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Will somebody be willing to test the multiplayer function with me?
> Bearing in mind I have the DLC installed.
> (If you don't have the DLC then you won't be able to connect with those that do have it).



I would be happy to multi play with you, but as In Europe am about to go bed tonight, pm me tomorrow when you are available


----------



## Gracelia

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm in the process of creating a Fantasy Life Online Multiplayer thread, but there are few things I need to get them right.
> 
> It's possible for the Origin Island owners to connect with those who don't by simply removing the DLC kit via the DLC menu.
> What happens if a file that has "acknowledged" the Origin Island benefits and changes before removing the DLC kit? Are there any consequence? It is still possible for that file to join with another non-DLC player without having to create a new file that will never benefit from the DLC?



Sounds like it will be a hard thing to test. Especially if it fails and the DLC disappears... welp. x_x




FancyThat said:


> I just got God rank in Paladin , my second God rank. Going to level up everything else now.



Congrats!


----------



## Mentlegen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm in the process of creating a Fantasy Life Online Multiplayer thread, but there are few things I need to get them right.
> 
> It's possible for the Origin Island owners to connect with those who don't by simply removing the DLC kit via the DLC menu.
> What happens if a file that has "acknowledged" the Origin Island benefits and changes before removing the DLC kit? Are there any consequence? It is still possible for that file to join with another non-DLC player without having to create a new file that will never benefit from the DLC?



Heya Big, I did some googling on this question myself awhile back and I stumbled on this thread, I hope it helps you confirm somethings.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70407489



FancyThat said:


> I just got God rank in Paladin , my second God rank. Going to level up everything else now.



Nice! Keep it up 10 more to go, I'm kind of not sure what to do now since I have got all my lives to God rank, and reached level 200.... I might start a new game, just to relive the whole experience


----------



## ItachiKouyou

So after almost a week, 35 hours, I'm level 36, master wizard, expert hunter and cook!
I didn't play as much as I wanted, but I'm so addicted!


----------



## Beary

ItachiKouyou said:


> So after almost a week, 35 hours, I'm level 36, master wizard, expert hunter and cook!
> I didn't play as much as I wanted, but I'm so addicted!



THIS POST CONVINCED ME
MUST GET GAME oVO *droollll*


----------



## Keen

Whats everyones primary ways of making dosh?


----------



## Beary

River said:


> Whats everyones primary ways of making dosh?



Is that the currency?
I'm dyinhg help


----------



## Gracelia

River said:


> Whats everyones primary ways of making dosh?



I do the bounties and other requests, so far I have saved 50k Dosh and I am level 20 (not expert or anything else fancy yet in other classes)




Beary said:


> Is that the currency?
> I'm dyinhg help



yep! you're going to love the game, good amount spent~!


----------



## windfall

River said:


> Whats everyones primary ways of making dosh?



Bounties, mainly. And some easy kill quests give a decent amount of dosh as well. 
Also selling weapons I don't need or things I only make to complete the quest :/


----------



## JCnator

Mentlegen said:


> Heya Big, I did some googling on this question myself awhile back and I stumbled on this thread, I hope it helps you confirm somethings.
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70407489
> [...]



So, my current file is technically stuck on version 1.0.1 forever even after I remove the DLC kit. That makes me unable to connect with those who don't own the DLC until I create a new file without the DLC kit installed. Though, they could've let us choose to do a one-time DLC activation on any file rather than having us to fumble through the DLC menu to get it uninstalled.

Thanks for the information! I'm going to change my Multiplayer thread accordingly.


EDIT: You'll lose absolutely nothing in the DLC file whenever you remove the DLC kit. It will only affect when creating a new file, in which you won't have access to the extra content will enable to meet with those who don't own the DLC.


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> Sounds like it will be a hard thing to test. Especially if it fails and the DLC disappears... welp. x_x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!





Mentlegen said:


> Nice! Keep it up 10 more to go, I'm kind of not sure what to do now since I have got all my lives to God rank, and reached level 200.... I might start a new game, just to relive the whole experience



Thanks guys , I've got everything up to hero, and miner at God-in-training, apart from a few lives I haven't started yet. I was trying to take it slow and I spent quite a bit of time making stuff for my houses, making clothing and killing random monsters.  I'm level 71 at the moment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



River said:


> Whats everyones primary ways of making dosh?



Cashing in bounties, selling things I make (high quality items like food and furniture) and completing quests for people.


----------



## JCnator

Finally, the online multiplayer thread is now created! Go check it out if you want to find online multiplayer sessions.


----------



## Peoki

What level does my mining and woodcutting skills have to be for areas such as Mt. Snowpeak? They're sitting at level 6 and 5 respectively and I'm unable to gather resources as I can't inflict damage on the trees or ores.

Also, I've finally reached lv20 Expert Hunter today. My damage is still ranging between 10~15, would this be considered low?


----------



## Dasbreenee

Does someone have a list or site that shows where you can purchase all items? Mainly for cooking. I'm an expert level cook, and I'm having such a hard time finding the ingredients I need, things that the shops don't sell.


----------



## Sholee

Is there a place to gather vitalityweed? I feel like i'm always running low on SP. I'm still in the beginning town and recently unlocked the west grassy plains.

edit/

nvm! found it!

it's in elderwood if anyone wants to know as well


----------



## windfall

Peoki said:


> What level does my mining and woodcutting skills have to be for areas such as Mt. Snowpeak? They're sitting at level 6 and 5 respectively and I'm unable to gather resources as I can't inflict damage on the trees or ores.
> 
> Also, I've finally reached lv20 Expert Hunter today. My damage is still ranging between 10~15, would this be considered low?



I'm around level 8-10 for mining and woodcutting, and I can harvest resources from Mt. Snowpeak. I remember it took a while to be able to knock down those trees and mine though, you shouldn't worry. Just progress with the story. I think I couldn't even harvest anything from there even after the third "main" story area.  

I think for the damage output you have is fine. Try upgrading your weapon if you wanna do more damage


----------



## Peoki

windfall said:


> I'm around level 8-10 for mining and woodcutting, and I can harvest resources from Mt. Snowpeak. I remember it took a while to be able to knock down those trees and mine though, you shouldn't worry. Just progress with the story. I think I couldn't even harvest anything from there even after the third "main" story area.
> 
> I think for the damage output you have is fine. Try upgrading your weapon if you wanna do more damage



Ah! This is great to know. Thank you! The hoarder in me was freaking out when I realized I couldn't gather the resources in Mt. Snowpeak, so I went around in other areas in attempt to boost up my skills. It didn't make a difference. hahaha


----------



## windfall

Peoki said:


> Ah! This is great to know. Thank you! The hoarder in me was freaking out when I realized I couldn't gather the resources in Mt. Snowpeak, so I went around in other areas in attempt to boost up my skills. It didn't make a difference. hahaha



Hahaha, that's exactly what happened to me. Every time I got a new upgrade/leveled up my skill I ran back up there. Didn't work till way later @_@


----------



## BiggKitty

Dasbreenee said:


> Does someone have a list or site that shows where you can purchase all items? Mainly for cooking. I'm an expert level cook, and I'm having such a hard time finding the ingredients I need, things that the shops don't sell.



look on Gamefaqs, Jadebell has created a list of all the shops and salespersons with what they sell


----------



## Dasbreenee

BiggKitty said:


> look on Gamefaqs, Jadebell has created a list of all the shops and salespersons with what they sell



Well some of these items are not sold by vendors.


----------



## Libra

Dasbreenee said:


> Does someone have a list or site that shows where you can purchase all items? Mainly for cooking. I'm an expert level cook, and I'm having such a hard time finding the ingredients I need, things that the shops don't sell.



Perhaps this site can help you?


----------



## Dasbreenee

Libra said:


> Perhaps this site can help you?


Ah, that helped a lot, thanks!


----------



## Libra

So I've been reading about how strong/powerful Ophelia is and I was wondering what other NPC's in the DLC are strong as well? I don't mean the Masters you can recruit, but other NPC's. I've read about Celestia, but are there any others? Again; DLC and not the Masters, please. Thanks. 



Dasbreenee said:


> Ah, that helped a lot, thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## Gracelia

Libra said:


> Perhaps this site can help you?



Oh, this site was super helpful! 

Today, I thought I would be cool and run around and beat a mob of monsters up with my 3 bounties (ughhh) but instead I blew them up. Lesson learned. XD


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> Today, I thought I would be cool and run around and beat a mob of monsters up with my 3 bounties (ughhh) but instead I blew them up. Lesson learned. XD



Blah, that's one of the things I don't like about this game; the bounties. They get so easily destroyed when you're in an area like Levitania. x_x I try to protect them the best I can but it's very annoying if you've just managed to defeat a strong monster and a few moments later you go "well, there goes my bounty, my Dosh and whatever item was inside, which isn't too bad... except I was supposed to _turn this bounty in for a quest_!". x_x


----------



## Manah

Libra said:


> I've read about Celestia


I've heard she's the best healer.


----------



## pengutango

Gracelia said:


> Oh, this site was super helpful!
> 
> Today, I thought I would be cool and run around and beat a mob of monsters up with my 3 bounties (ughhh) but instead I blew them up. Lesson learned. XD



OMG I did that too! Ugh, those stupid rolling beetle things.... -___-


----------



## Libra

Manah said:


> I've heard she's the best healer.



I've read that too, but from what I've understood, getting her as an ally isn't easy. x_x That's probably the point, though; things have to be somewhat challenging, eh? ^_~


----------



## Gracelia

Yeah... what a waste. I totally guarded the bounties carefully up until that point. Lol

Can someone clarify something to do with mounts for me? I found  this thread here, is this coming with the Origin Island DLC? I'm not entirely sure how mounts work either. ;o; I heard there was a tier system for them? I am aiming to get an Alpaca, but my lack of knowledge stops me. XD I haven't been able to rent a horse yet (despite having the bliss!?)


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> Can someone clarify something to do with mounts for me? I found this thread here



Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Gracelia

Libra said:


> Your link doesn't work.




Woops LOL here it is:  this thread


----------



## Keen

Can anybody help me defeat a wraith? I cant even touch it, but I want to level up to expert.


----------



## Gracelia

River said:


> Can anybody help me defeat a wraith? I cant even touch it, but I want to level up to expert.



Which wraith is it? I could help on some and may take a while but I can help if no one else is available. XD I'm at level 27 atm ;o;


----------



## Sholee

hmmmm when can i start killing gold crown bounties? is there a level req? orrr am i just too weak?


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> hmmmm when can i start killing gold crown bounties? is there a level req? orrr am i just too weak?



what level are you? o,o I started doing gold crown bounties at level 20. Given I am able to touch the monster (I did blaze wraith and that one bird in the West Grassy Plains). did a few others but cannot remember for the life of me u_u


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> what level are you? o,o I started doing gold crown bounties at level 20. Given I am able to touch the monster (I did blaze wraith and that one bird in the West Grassy Plains). did a few others but cannot remember for the life of me u_u



oooo i'm still lvl 13 or 14 ahahah


----------



## Nooblord

I only need one more quest as a woodcutter and it's worth 200 points. I have no idea who to talk to to unlock it.
Is anyone a legendary woodcutter?


----------



## Sholee

if you move out of the attic, can you still move back?
I see a mansion-like house in castele sold by Pam, but it doesn't let me view it, I'm assuming i need to be lvl 50 or complete the story to view it?


----------



## Manah

Libra said:


> I've read that too, but from what I've understood, getting her as an ally isn't easy. x_x That's probably the point, though; things have to be somewhat challenging, eh? ^_~



I made it to the last boss at around level 100 (God Hunter, somewhat good equipment), but ran out of healing items thanks to the three knights a few floors before that. So I guess I could do it now with a slightly higher level, better allies and a lot more healing stuff. xD




Gracelia said:


> Woops LOL here it is:  this thread



You can get those by using Lunares coins on statues, but I really have no idea how they work. Are those actually different mounts or just a new skin for your regular horse?




Nooblord said:


> I only need one more quest as a woodcutter and it's worth 200 points. I have no idea who to talk to to unlock it.
> Is anyone a legendary woodcutter?



Could you make a screenshot of your challenge list?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> if you move out of the attic, can you still move back?
> I see a mansion-like house in castele sold by Pam, but it doesn't let me view it, I'm assuming i need to be lvl 50 or complete the story to view it?



You need to complete the story for that house. And yes, you can move wherever you want, you just need to pay the fee again.


----------



## Nooblord

I meant 2,000 not 200, sorry. It's on the very bottom of the list and I don't have the expansion pack.


----------



## Mentlegen

Nooblord said:


> I meant 2,000 not 200, sorry. It's on the very bottom of the list and I don't have the expansion pack.



Have you spoken with these life specific NPC's?



Mentlegen said:


> Here are all the people for each Life + Life shop, for all the people with missing recipes talk with these guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Life People
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paladin
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit
> Master Mustang: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at God]
> Tad: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold
> Roslyn: South Castele - Stables [Invite to party at Master]
> Isobel: Castele Square - Outside Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at Expert]
> Porthos: Castele Shopping District (Day), The Crown (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Mr Apfel: Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe
> Dragonslayer: West Grassy Plains [Invite to party at Hero]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mercenary
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercenary - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown*
> Master Cervantes: Castele Shopping District - The Crown [Invite to party at God]
> Bard: Castele Shopping District - The Crown
> Jude: South Castelle (Day), Castele Shopping District (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Gustaf: East Grassy Planes - Near Mt. Snowpeak Entrance
> Santos: Port Puerto Palace Way (Day), Port Puerto Palace (Night)
> Miguel: Al Maajik Spelltown - Miguel's House [Invite to party at Master]
> Melusine: Cacto Cave - Melusine's House [Invite to party at Hero]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> *Hunter - Life Shop: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite*
> Master Fern: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at God]
> Lucky: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Huntin' Pete: South Castele - Sheep Pen [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Granny Cotton: South Castele - Sheep Pen
> Fletcher: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite [Invite to party at Hero]
> Roy: Port Puerto Palace Way
> Boyd: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Magician
> 
> 
> 
> *Magician - Life Shop: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic*
> Master Jinx: East Castele - Hazel's House [Invite to party at God]
> Hazel: East Castele - Outside Hazel's House (Day), Hazel's House (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
> Nox: East Castele - Castele Forest [Invite to party at Adept]
> Fabbie: Port Puerto Palace Way - Park [Invite to Party at Expert]
> Esmerelda: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic (Day), Outside Academy (Night)
> Colin: Ancient Ruins Path [Invite to party at Hero]
> Skybie: Levitania - Plushling Camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miner
> 
> 
> 
> *Miner - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit - Well
> *Master Duglas: East Castele - Castele Mine [Invite to party at God]
> Molan: East Castele - Castele Mine
> Daniel: East Castele - Castele Mine (Day), Just outside Castele Mine (Night)
> Marie: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Duglas' House (Night)
> Moleo: Port Puerto Beach District - Near South Beach
> Rocque: Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Desert Entrance (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Angela: Al Maajik Sandtown - Near East Shops (Day), The Watering Hole (Night) [Invite to party at Master]
> Molina: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Woodcutter
> 
> 
> 
> *Woodcutter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village*
> Master Heyho: East Castele - Heyho's House [Invite to party at God]
> Monika: East Castele - Outside Heyho's House (Day), Heyho's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Bracken: East Castele - Castele Forest
> Forrest: East Castele - Castele Forest
> Orlando: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Turtle Stall (Day), Port Puerto Marina (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
> Timber: Port Puerto Beach District - Near Lighthouse
> Cedar: Al Maajik Library of Magic (Day), Al Maajik Outskirts - Near Save Point (Night)
> Leafelet: Al Maajik Outskirts - West of Save Point
> Elmie: Elderwood Village [Invite to party at Master?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Angler
> 
> 
> 
> *Angler - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association*
> Master Fisherman Sage: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House [Invite to party at God]
> Trout: West Castele - Outside Isaac's House
> Isaac: West Castele (Day), Outside Isaac's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Guppy: Port Puerto Beach District (Day), Palace Way - Angler's Association (Night)
> Marina: Port Puerto Palace Way - Angler's Association (Day), Beach District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
> Seaburry: Port Puerto Beach District
> Tabita: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack
> Anchovy: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cook
> 
> 
> 
> *Cook - Life Shop: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro*
> Master Alfredo: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro [Invite to party at God]
> Flapjack: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
> Sizzle: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Day), West Castele - Near Chicken's (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Allan: Castele Shopping District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Pedro: Port Puerto Palace Way - Cocina Rica (Day), Port Puerto Marina - Pirate Ship (Night)
> Mary Anne: Tortuga Archipelago - Alejandro's Beach Hut
> Jill: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack [Invite to party at Adept]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Blacksmith
> 
> 
> 
> *Blacksmith - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave*
> Master Vulcan: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
> Fyra: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
> Magmia: Castele Artisans' District (Day), Steele's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Ignatius: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold (Day), Castele Artisans' District (Night) [Invite to party at Expert]
> Durandal: Mt. Snowpeak - Waterfall Cave
> Ironsmith: Mt. Snowpeak - Lava Cave (Day)
> Sebastan: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Pirate Ship (Day), Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Carpenter
> 
> 
> 
> *Carpenter - Life Shop: Elderwood Village*
> Master Woody: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
> Sawyer: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
> Cherry: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Woody's House (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Beavy: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well
> Beavo: Castele Artisans' Distric - Near Well (Day), Near Pet Shop (Night)
> Decker: Port Puerto Marina - Leftmost Ship [Invite to party at Expert]
> Marimo: Elderwood Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tailor
> 
> 
> 
> *Tailor - Life Shop: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Parrot)*
> Master Madam Purl: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop [Invite to party at God]
> Spoolie: Castele Artisans' District - Royal Castele Workshop
> Taylor: West Castele - Near Church (Day), Castele Square - Fashion Boutique (Night)[Invite to party at Expert?]
> Zippy: Castele Square - Outside Fashion Boutique (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night)
> Chic: Port Puerto Palace Way - Madam Purl's House (Day), Fashion Boutique (Night) [Invite to Party at Master?]
> Lyra: Port Puerto Palace Way - Fashion Boutique
> Bobbin: Al Maajik Sandtown - Bazaar Workshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alchemist
> 
> 
> 
> *Alchemist - Life Shop: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory*
> Master Flamel: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library [Invite to party at God]
> Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
> Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night) [Invite to part at Expert?]
> Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
> Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night) [Invite to party at Master?]
> Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599





Libra said:


> I've read that too, but from what I've understood, getting her as an ally isn't easy. x_x That's probably the point, though; things have to be somewhat challenging, eh? ^_~



Contains spoilers, don't open if u don't want to know!!



Spoiler: Unlocking her



You unlock celestia when you have finished all three the trial towers, if any of you need help with this, I'll be gladly to help you out with this.


----------



## Nooblord

I went to each town to find them all and still nothing. Guess I'll just keep looking.


----------



## Jarrad

I've just finished chapter 4 where you discover the goddess' air ship thing
I thought I was near the end of the storymode.. im level 19
how am I going to get to level 45 i just wanna play the DLC, how much longer do I have to go?


N O   S P O I L E R S


----------



## Manah

Nooblord said:


> I went to each town to find them all and still nothing. Guess I'll just keep looking.



I have no idea where you get this quest, but you need to cut the big tree on Levitania (in the area behind the silver dragon boss).


----------



## Mentlegen

Nooblord said:


> I went to each town to find them all and still nothing. Guess I'll just keep looking.



Perhaps this might help then, look for the challenge that is between the two challenges you did, and you'll see what you need to do

http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Woodcutter


----------



## Manah

Jarrad said:


> I've just finished chapter 4 where you discover the goddess' air ship thing
> I thought I was near the end of the storymode.. im level 19
> how am I going to get to level 45 i just wanna play the DLC, how much longer do I have to go?
> 
> 
> N O   S P O I L E R S



You're right about being near the end. The game probably wants you to level up all lives, that's what I did anyway and I was a lot higher than that when I finished the story.


----------



## jamesmikehj

anyone want to team up i dont have expandion yet and im a decent lvls for have the game for two 2 nearly 16 combat if i rember then


----------



## Punchyleaf

Am I able to sell or get rid of a house I don't want anymore??


----------



## Hibiki

I love this game.

I have done my magician and angler quests and I am levelling up and having fun whilst doing my next life, hunter.


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Am I able to sell or get rid of a house I don't want anymore??



You can just pack up your room and then go see Pam who will offer you the option to move. You don't get a refund on your old place though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless it's a DLC house or standard holiday home, then no I don't think so.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ugh lame. I don't want the port puerto house anymore


----------



## Trio4meo

Does anyone know where I can get a rainbow feather, please?


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I think I 'm gonna buy this game tomorrow when i go to eb games to get Diancie code

i hope i can finish it b4 ORAS comes out though


----------



## Nerd House

Shin Megami Tensei IV distracting me lately xD


----------



## Dasbreenee

Is trading possible? I haven't done anything online. 
But if so, is there a blacksmith out there who could craft me a frying pan that will work for expert level dishes? My cooking is at level 7. And I just can't get any dishes done with my silver frying pan. D:
Also, I do have the dlc.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guess what guys? Just ordered Fantasy Life with my Amazon giftcard! Should be here by the 8th.


----------



## Gracelia

Trio4meo said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a rainbow feather, please?



I got one off of fighting a big bird boss, i dont remember where though


----------



## Peoki

Dasbreenee said:


> Is trading possible? I haven't done anything online.
> But if so, is there a blacksmith out there who could craft me a frying pan that will work for expert level dishes? My cooking is at level 7. And I just can't get any dishes done with my silver frying pan. D:
> Also, I do have the dlc.



I do believe trading is possible through the exchange box in the Guild Office. Unfortunately I'm lacking in the blacksmith area, so I can't help with that at the moment.


----------



## Keen

Anybody got any hardclaws they can trade me?


----------



## Jaebeommie

Can someone compare this game with Rune Factory 4 and tell me the similarities and differences? 
I really want to get this but I don't want to end up selling it back to Gamestop like I did with Rune Factory.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Peoki said:


> I do believe trading is possible through the exchange box in the Guild Office. Unfortunately I'm lacking in the blacksmith area, so I can't help with that at the moment.


Ah thanks for the info. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> Can someone compare this game with Rune Factory 4 and tell me the similarities and differences?
> I really want to get this but I don't want to end up selling it back to Gamestop like I did with Rune Factory.



If you google it, there any many websites where people discuss what they like and dislike and such. :3


----------



## Sholee

i'm having trouble with this apprentice quest for woodcutters

elder and wise - Cut and gather 3 Elder Oak Logs from the Castele suburbs, the East Grassy Plains, etc 

I've been chopping great oak tree for 2 hours now and i still haven't gotten the elder oak log. I get it as a reward from submitting the bounty but it doesn't count for the quest.


----------



## BiggKitty

Loviechu said:


> Ugh lame. I don't want the port puerto house anymore



By having a house in port Puerto you are able to teleport there at any time, which saves a lot of shoe leather and time running there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dasbreenee said:


> Is trading possible? I haven't done anything online.
> But if so, is there a blacksmith out there who could craft me a frying pan that will work for expert level dishes? My cooking is at level 7. And I just can't get any dishes done with my silver frying pan. D:
> Also, I do have the dlc.



You can exchange items in the guild office to the left is a red chest where you can deposit several items that the other person can then take out, all exchanges must be complete before the host ends the multiplay link

I have all my stats piled on my mercenary at present, if you don't get any other offers pm me and I will make you something better

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trio4meo said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a rainbow feather, please?



it's a possible drop from BigBeak a large bird found in West Grassy Plains fairly close to Port Puerto end.


----------



## BiggKitty

Dasbreenee said:


> Is trading possible? I haven't done anything online.
> But if so, is there a blacksmith out there who could craft me a frying pan that will work for expert level dishes? My cooking is at level 7. And I just can't get any dishes done with my silver frying pan. D:
> Also, I do have the dlc.


r

I have made you a Good Quality Foreign Frying Pan which it says is for level 7,  Pls pm and we can arrange for you to collect it


----------



## Nooblord

I figured out my problem. I didn't  keep chatting with the masters of my Lives. Maybe just once or twice. I thought the question mark was permanently over their heads because they were masters, lol.

I think I'll just reset my skill points so I'll be strong enough to chop down that final tree.


----------



## NyaaChan

~Really wanted to play it with someone and with my partner, but this week I will be way too busy and to add on  it, I'm already 3 weeks late on NL.

Got my main life's as magician and alchemist. Also have tailor, woodcutter and miner(miner because I can use certain materials for alchemy and woodcutter just because I can always earn some money from trees I cut on my journey's). Thinking on going as cooker as well, since I have dozens os materials for it.


----------



## jamesmikehj

so any one want a iron armor i can do silver to i think anyone need anything


----------



## Punchyleaf

Considering I dash everywhere to raise the level, I barely ever, if never transport. I don't need it. Kind of bummed that I'm stuck with that house.


----------



## Lavulin98

I have a question. Why can't I recruit Daemon? Odin joined but when I press X at Daemon the option doesn't show up.


----------



## Sholee

Sholee said:


> i'm having trouble with this apprentice quest for woodcutters
> 
> elder and wise - Cut and gather 3 Elder Oak Logs from the Castele suburbs, the East Grassy Plains, etc
> 
> I've been chopping great oak tree for 2 hours now and i still haven't gotten the elder oak log. I get it as a reward from submitting the bounty but it doesn't count for the quest.



helpp


----------



## Nooblord

Try using an accessory  to raise your luck. Also, finishing off a tree with an X attack increases the number of resources and rare items.


----------



## BiggKitty

I am not happy, I found some pieces of nice Shogun armour in the Tower and then find I can't equip it as it Male Only


----------



## Gracelia

BiggKitty said:


> I am not happy, I found some pieces of nice Shogun armour in the Tower and then find I can't equip it as it Male Only



-_- i hate that restriction on some items @.@


----------



## Keen

Feeling a little burnt out. I am now adept alchemist as well as adept magician. 

I only ever wanted to play as two lives only at a time, getting each to a certain level. I am only level 16, and cant touch the wraith(s) I need to further along my magician. 

And I have a hard time affording things I need for my alchemist


----------



## Libra

Lavulin98 said:


> I have a question. Why can't I recruit Daemon? Odin joined but when I press X at Daemon the option doesn't show up.



Have you tried talking to him? I think that if you talk to him, he'll tell you he wants to join you on your adventures.



Sholee said:


> elder and wise - Cut and gather 3 Elder Oak Logs from the Castele suburbs, the East Grassy Plains, etc



Try upgrading your axe, if you can. Luck may play a role, but I've managed to complete those quests without any points in Luck. Though, to be honest, I'm stuck on similar quests (Elder Sugar Logs, I believe; need to check to be sure).


----------



## Hyperpesta

Shall i get this ?


----------



## Gracelia

Hyperpesta said:


> Shall i get this ?



yeahh of course >: 0


----------



## Dasbreenee

River said:


> Feeling a little burnt out. I am now adept alchemist as well as adept magician.
> 
> I only ever wanted to play as two lives only at a time, getting each to a certain level. I am only level 16, and cant touch the wraith(s) I need to further along my magician.
> 
> And I have a hard time affording things I need for my alchemist



If you switch to a tailor or cook, I've found that you can make crazy amounts of dosh buy selling the items or dishes you create. I don't spend a lot of time battling, but a lot of people use bounties to get money. 
But there's always the side quests of the people in town. 
I'm in the same boat with being under leveled. I'm level 18 and can barely touch anything. XD


----------



## BiggKitty

River said:


> Feeling a little burnt out. I am now adept alchemist as well as adept magician.
> 
> I only ever wanted to play as two lives only at a time, getting each to a certain level. I am only level 16, and cant touch the wraith(s) I need to further along my magician.
> 
> And I have a hard time affording things I need for my alchemist



The game encourages you to add more lives, if you can gather things for free, wood, ore etc. and then craft it and sell the items on, that way you can make enough dosh to buy other things you need.

- - - Post Merge - - -

just helped Trio4meo with her after God rank magician quest, the pumpkin king I think he was called, he was a bruiser and a difficult one to kill. Quite topical for Halloween really. It was hard work but great fun.


----------



## Trio4meo

Mmhhmm~ n.n" died over atleast 25 times u.u


----------



## Kitsuneko

BiggKitty said:


> I am not happy, I found some pieces of nice Shogun armour in the Tower and then find I can't equip it as it Male Only


I guess male characters get heavy armor, while female characters get a little more variety in some manner.  
At least for hunters, the best tailor crafted clothes/armor is only usable by female characters.


----------



## dollydaydream

Give me a shout if you're willing to help me defeat the pumpkin king please


----------



## Vanillaton

How good is the game to you? I've been debating with myself whether I should get Fantasy Life, Bravely Default, or Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright


----------



## Keen

I really would like some help with my quests, but I'm scared that other people would do all the work because I literally cannot do any damage to them yet. I am dying to try the online.


----------



## BiggKitty

River said:


> I really would like some help with my quests, but I'm scared that other people would do all the work because I literally cannot do any damage to them yet. I am dying to try the online.



Do you have the DLC?

It doesn't matter if you import help, it's good fun helping others achieve some of their quests, and we all had to start and face the same difficulties to begin with.


----------



## Cudon

Binge played the game for like 80+ hours and stopped... got to lvl 50 and finished all the story + dlc story. Probably not coming back to it anytime soon since it's boring as hell.

The story was incredibly bland and I want to punch every character in the face. Mehh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lavulin98 said:


> I have a question. Why can't I recruit Daemon? Odin joined but when I press X at Daemon the option doesn't show up.


He joins you after you've beat the game's main story


----------



## BiggKitty

Dinomates said:


> Binge played the game for like 80+ hours and stopped... got to lvl 50 and finished all the story + dlc story. Probably not coming back to it anytime soon since it's boring as hell.
> 
> The story was incredibly bland and I want to punch every character in the face. Mehh...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> He joins you after you've beat the game



The story didn't do much for me, but to just finish the story and think you have finished the game is totally wrong, the story is just a prelude and the game opens up once it is out of the way. I am guessing your friend didn't bother too much with the fact you have 12 lives to level up to God status and completing The Ancient Tower trials.

However everyone is different, but having read this thread from it's induction, it would seem your friend is in a very tiny minority who dislike it.


----------



## Kitsuneko

I found the story and characters to be pretty quirky and charming.  It is an E+10 game though, so don't expect any real malice out of the plot.  I think the real meat of the game play is the life and combat system.  Each of them is pretty well defined within their limits imo.  

It might be hard for me to explain...  I know in most MMORPG ish games, it's mostly just all about DPS and surviving.  But hunters can't really achieve that much defense or have a lot of attack even with the endgame equipment that's available to them compared to a paladin or a mercenary.  But they're also pretty agile and quick, but pretty much has to stay back sniping and needs a few meat shields or tanks.  Their usual attacks also don't consume as much SP as a mage does.  

The really hard to incredibly difficult challenges are going through the god quests and the tower that you probably can't deal with alone.  Lv100 and Lv150 are completely different tiers, but the monsters and bosses in that tower can still kill you pretty quick.


----------



## Keen

BiggKitty said:


> Do you have the DLC?
> 
> It doesn't matter if you import help, it's good fun helping others achieve some of their quests, and we all had to start and face the same difficulties to begin with.



No DLC yet, but I can buy it anytime.


----------



## Sholee

Nooblord said:


> Try using an accessory  to raise your luck. Also, finishing off a tree with an X attack increases the number of resources and rare items.



i've been finishing off the trees with X but it still doesn't drop for me. I also threw some stat points into luck but same thing.

>_<

also how long do i have to wait for the great trees to respawn?


----------



## windfall

Vanillaton said:


> How good is the game to you? I've been debating with myself whether I should get Fantasy Life, Bravely Default, or Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright



Depends what you like (or what you prefer more). They're all pretty different from each other. 
Have you tried the demo for Bravely Default? It'll give you a sense of the combat system, although it throws you into the situation without really explaining anything (the main game is more clear). I haven't played Professor Layton vs Phoenix Wright but based on a few things I've read, it's a good mix of both series. 

Right now I'd probably recommend Fantasy Life over BDFF but that's because there's not much to do in BDFF after you beat the game. The main story took me like 60-70h to complete though @_@ Fantasy Life has loads of stuff to do, and you'll benefit from getting it now since everyone's still excited over having it (and so people will want to play online and such). Just look at how active this thread is  

BDFF was released in February and the hype has definitely died down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> i've been finishing off the trees with X but it still doesn't drop for me. I also threw some stat points into luck but same thing.
> 
> >_<
> 
> also how long do i have to wait for the great trees to respawn?



I think great trees respawning is random, so you just gotta exit and enter the area again. 

Dunno why the trees aren't dropping for you. Make sure you're doing enough damage? I dunno :c


----------



## Sholee

Nooblord said:


> Try using an accessory  to raise your luck. Also, finishing off a tree with an X attack increases the number of resources and rare items.





windfall said:


> I think great trees respawning is random, so you just gotta exit and enter the area again.
> 
> Dunno why the trees aren't dropping for you. Make sure you're doing enough damage? I dunno :c



i'm lvl 15 and it's an fledgling quest for woodcutters... not sure why it isn't dropping either
I do 3-6 dmg with regular attacks and 12-16 with X.

I already level 5 with my woodcutting skill, it's getting really annoying ahahah


----------



## Maruchan

*finally caved in and bought game from Amazon*

*subscribed to thread and prepare to read thru 253791054692 pages*


----------



## Leopardfire

I was planning to go GameStop tomorrow to get Fire Emblem Awakening, but after watching the trailer I might just get this instead. It looks a lot more simple, but I've never been of a fan of serious games anyway.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Maruchan said:


> *finally caved in and bought game from Amazon*
> 
> *subscribed to thread and prepare to read thru 253791054692 pages*




Yayayatyayayayayayay I'm glad you got the game!

Just became master cook, and got master Hunter a little while back.
Going to start tailor and make me some good hunting clothes since I'm a bit tired of the DLC clothes


----------



## windfall

Sholee said:


> i'm lvl 15 and it's an fledgling quest for woodcutters... not sure why it isn't dropping either
> I do 3-6 dmg with regular attacks and 12-16 with X.
> 
> I already level 5 with my woodcutting skill, it's getting really annoying ahahah



What kind of tree are you trying to cut? If the tree won't come down, just leave it and move on with the story xD You'll take it down eventually!


----------



## Sholee

windfall said:


> What kind of tree are you trying to cut? If the tree won't come down, just leave it and move on with the story xD You'll take it down eventually!



i'm cutting the great oak tree and reg oak trees in elderwood to get the elderwood log, i'm trying to lvl my gathering life so i can gather the wood in the newer areas cause right now i'm doing 0 dmg to the trees there.

aren't fledling quest supposed to be easy? I checked gamefaqs and other FL boards and a lot of people are having trouble with this quest. I'll try adding more points into Luck to see if that helps since people say the rare drops are random so maybe RNG just hates me.


----------



## JCnator

Sholee said:


> i'm cutting the great oak tree and reg oak trees in elderwood to get the elderwood log, i'm trying to lvl my gathering life so i can gather the wood in the newer areas cause right now i'm doing 0 dmg to the trees there.
> 
> aren't fledling quest supposed to be easy? I checked gamefaqs and other FL boards and a lot of people are having trouble with this quest. I'll try adding more points into Luck to see if that helps since people say the rare drops are random so maybe RNG just hates me.



Have you considered increasing your woodcutting skills, getting better axes (especially those made from anyone with a Blacksmith job) and raising your strength, vitality, dexterity stats as you level-up? These will help make "Excellent" rating appear more often, therefore spawning more items than a tree normally would. If you can take down a tree fast enough, then getting its HP bar almost empty and then finishing your blow with a stronger attack seems to be more prone on giving me "Excellent" rating.


----------



## Sholee

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Have you considered increasing your woodcutting skills, getting better axes (especially those made from anyone with a Blacksmith job) and raising your strength, vitality, dexterity stats as you level-up? These will help make "Excellent" rating appear more often, therefore spawning more items than a tree normally would. If you can take down a tree fast enough, then getting its HP bar almost empty and then finishing your blow with a stronger attack seems to be more prone on giving me "Excellent" rating.



I don't wanna disburse my stats into str, dex, or vitality for now since i dont want to be a weak magician, i was thinking about leveling those stats once my intell, focus are at max. Anyways, i added 4 points into luck, and i spammed X onto the tree instead of weakening it with reg attacks and was able to get an elder oak log. I can FINALLLY level my woodcutting class now. Jeesus. 


Thanks alot guys for the help/tips! 
I hope this helps anyone in the future who may encounter the same problem


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hi I'm a total newb at this game, can some one plz tell me how to get to elderwoods?


----------



## Sholee

Its around the top left area in the east grassy plains


----------



## Gabby

Justin is worst fisher 2k14.


----------



## Keen

On a roll tonight. Got to level 23, got the DLC, onto chapter 7 of the story line and killed the Gale Wraith, Blaze Wraith, and that dino that blocks the icy path. I also killed a spooky Icy guy but I killed the bounty before hand >.< 
Also, didn't know you could carry multi bounties at once.


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> On a roll tonight. Got to level 23, got the DLC, onto chapter 7 of the story line and killed the Gale Wraith, Blaze Wraith, and that dino that blocks the icy path. I also killed a spooky Icy guy but I killed the bounty before hand >.<
> Also, didn't know you could carry multi bounties at once.



Wow well done 

I'm currently working on increasing my skill levels so I can do the mining and woodcutting God-in-training quests.


----------



## Emily

Anyone know where you can buy string and leather string bc I cant remember :x

Also if anyone with the dlc wants to play with a level 92 player to do some bosses etc i would love to help you xx


----------



## BiggKitty

River said:


> On a roll tonight. Got to level 23, got the DLC, onto chapter 7 of the story line and killed the Gale Wraith, Blaze Wraith, and that dino that blocks the icy path. I also killed a spooky Icy guy but I killed the bounty before hand >.<
> Also, didn't know you could carry multi bounties at once.



You can carry up to three bounties, but if you kill another monster that gives you a bounty, the first of the three you already had will disappear.


----------



## Cudon

BiggKitty said:


> The story didn't do much for me, but to just finish the story and think you have finished the game is totally wrong, the story is just a prelude and the game opens up once it is out of the way. I am guessing your friend didn't bother too much with the fact you have 12 lives to level up to God status and completing The Ancient Tower trials.
> 
> However everyone is different, but having read this thread from it's induction, it would seem your friend is in a very tiny minority who dislike it.


I haven't, never said I've finished the game. I've only finished the story :u
 I played the game 12 hours a day for 3 days during my small holiday so I'm really just tired of it. I liked the gameplay but by the end I started loathing everything but Hunter so I think I need to take a rest before I god-tier the other lives or even try to mess with it.

Seriously screw the story though. It made me so fricking annoyed.


----------



## BiggKitty

Emily said:


> Anyone know where you can buy string and leather string bc I cant remember :x
> 
> Also if anyone with the dlc wants to play with a level 92 player to do some bosses etc i would love to help you xx



port Puerto string from haberdasher and leather string from timber and leather shop


----------



## Cudon

BiggKitty said:


> You can carry up to three bounties, but if you kill another monster that gives you a bounty, the first of the three you already had will disappear.


What. I had no fricking idea so I'd just take multiple trips... :L


----------



## Manah

That stupid crystal dragon refuses to drop scales.


----------



## Ponyu

Does anybody know whether battling with allies influences the amount of EXP gained at all? I've been teaming up with some strong allies (otherwise I'd stand no chance against certain dragons), but I wonder whether I get less EXP this way. I've been having a hard time leveling up, I'm still only at level 59 with almost 80 hours clocked. How do you all level up so quickly (post-game)?


----------



## Libra

Ponyu said:


> Does anybody know whether battling with allies influences the amount of EXP gained at all?



Are you talking about NPC's or human players?

I've never played on-line before but I've fought a few times with NPC's and I've noticed a difference in the EXP I get, though I'm not sure if that's correct or just my imagination. I think it may have to do with how many times I hit a monster or whether or not I get the last hit which defeats it.


----------



## Ponyu

Libra said:


> Are you talking about NPC's or human players?
> 
> I've never played on-line before but I've fought a few times with NPC's and I've noticed a difference in the EXP I get, though I'm not sure if that's correct or just my imagination. I think it may have to do with how many times I hit a monster or whether or not I get the last hit which defeats it.


Yes, I meant battling with NPCs. So maybe the NPCs I chose are actually too strong for my level because I keep getting low amounts of EXP... bummer! Thank you for your reply


----------



## JCnator

Ponyu said:


> Yes, I meant battling with NPCs. So maybe the NPCs I chose are actually too strong for my level because I keep getting low amounts of EXP... bummer! Thank you for your reply



A Player/NPC who landed the last attack on the monster before it dies steals the most EXP. Second to last gets the 2nd most EXP and the third gets the least. That's how EXP distribution works with multiple allies.


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> A Player/NPC who landed the last attack on the monster before it dies steals the most EXP. Second to last gets the 2nd most EXP and the third gets the least. That's how EXP distribution works with multiple allies.



Yeah, that pretty much explains why my EXP was so low when I defeated a dragon. The last hit was by a NPC.


----------



## Keen

Anybody out there that can craft a good wand/staff for a level 8 magician?

By level 8, I mean I am level 8 magic skill


----------



## Ponyu

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> A Player/NPC who landed the last attack on the monster before it dies steals the most EXP. Second to last gets the 2nd most EXP and the third gets the least. That's how EXP distribution works with multiple allies.


Interesting, thanks for clearing that up!
I've only just discovered the existence of the "Fanciful Feet" shoes (2xEXP), so those will help a lot :>


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> Anybody out there that can craft a good wand/staff for a level 8 magician?
> 
> By level 8, I mean I am level 8 magic skill



I can do that for you . Should I PM when it's ready?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just checked my recipes, I thought I could do level 8 but weirdly I can only do 5 or 10 . Sorry about that I thought I had an 8 recipe. Happy to do one of the others for you though.


----------



## Keen

If you could make a level 10, that would be amazing  

I am almost to level 10 magic atm 

I dont have much to offer in return, is there anything you need?


----------



## Punchyleaf

What is the best Bow for archery? I'm currently level 14 in Archery and am using the Pheonix Bow I believe it's called


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> If you could make a level 10, that would be amazing
> 
> I am almost to level 10 magic atm
> 
> I dont have much to offer in return, is there anything you need?



Ok no problem I'll craft it now , no need to give me anything in return, I'm helping you out .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry that took so long, kept getting distracted by cats and family members lol ready now . I'll add you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Let me know when you're ready and I'll open the link .


----------



## Keen

Ready! Sorry if I blunder this, I really haven't used the online yet.


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> Ready! Sorry if I blunder this, I really haven't used the online yet.



No problem at all I've only done it once lol, it can be daunting at first. I've added a magic stone to your rod, it boosts attack . Just give me a sec to grab my charger, I'm low on battery and I don't want it disconnecting on us . I'll post when open ^^.


----------



## BiggKitty

Loviechu said:


> What is the best Bow for archery? I'm currently level 14 in Archery and am using the Pheonix Bow I believe it's called



I don't have any level 14 bow recipes but do have Heartbreaker for level 15 archery skill, although don't have the items needed to craft it at the moment


----------



## FancyThat

Opening now


----------



## Keen

Did I do something wrong? I took it from the box, but its not in my inventory when I got home? >.<


----------



## FancyThat

Oh I don't know , I'll check if it's still in the box.

- - - Post Merge - - -

No it's not in there , is it in the box your end?


----------



## Keen

Says I have to be on multiplayer to access my box >.<

Its alright. I don't know what happened 

Thank you for trying though, means a lot


----------



## FancyThat

It's ok just open multiplayer then you can check , I'm really sorry I've no idea what happened. Last time I gave someone an item it worked fine ;;.


----------



## Punchyleaf

BiggKitty said:


> I don't have any level 14 bow recipes but do have Heartbreaker for level 15 archery skill, although don't have the items needed to craft it at the moment



What items would you need? I'm pretty much a hoarder lol


----------



## FancyThat

I could make you another but I'd need to go get more items for crafting and it could take a while .


----------



## Keen

Thats okay. 

Ill keep leveling up. 

Just need to kill a Forest Wraith and a deep sea wraith to move onto the next rank.

Got the DLC last night if anybody feels like doing that


----------



## FancyThat

Ok well sorry it glitched, you say you took it from the box?

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you like I can help you with those bosses as well .


----------



## Punchyleaf

Items not taken from the box before ending multiplayer become erased when multiplayer is closed off.
Always check the box before ending multiplayer and take the stuff out first


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Items not taken from the box before ending multiplayer become erased when multiplayer is closed off.
> Always check the box before ending multiplayer and take the stuff out first



I think it was actually taken from the box 



River said:


> Did I do something wrong? I took it from the box, but its not in my inventory when I got home? >.<



but it disappeared from River's inventory when she went home. I was just asking on the off chance, I'm pretty sure they took it though. Weird glitch .


----------



## Punchyleaf

That's odd. I've exchanged items with friends all the time and nothing disappeared before


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> That's odd. I've exchanged items with friends all the time and nothing disappeared before



I've only done it once before, I gave Biggkitty something and that worked out ok. Guess it was a fluke .


----------



## Nooblord

Make sure to tap confirm after you take things out.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Oh I don't know , I'll check if it's still in the box.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No it's not in there , is it in the box your end?



If it had of been left in the box I think it would have disappeared when the multiplayer session was ended, there is a message that come up warning that would happen


----------



## FancyThat

River said they took it, I don't know if they clicked clicked confirm.


----------



## Keen

I'm sure I clicked confirm when I took it >.<


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> I'm sure I clicked confirm when I took it >.<



It's probably just a strange glitch, I'm just sorry you didn't get it .


----------



## bumbledor

Hunter quest to kill 15 shadow wolves says i have killed 13/15 but i have never been in dark void and i cannot access it it just comes up with a message when you touch the painting. 

Anyone else had this problem and been able to solve it successfully?


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> Can someone clarify something to do with mounts for me? I found  this thread here, is this coming with the Origin Island DLC? I'm not entirely sure how mounts work either. ;o; I heard there was a tier system for them? I am aiming to get an Alpaca, but my lack of knowledge stops me. XD I haven't been able to rent a horse yet (despite having the bliss!?)



Did this get answered? If yes; ignore this then. 

This does come with the DLC, yes. You can get the saddles if you offer a Lunares Coin to the fountains. I'm not sure which fountain has which saddle(s), but you can check the list of prizes when you press A while standing in front of the fountain.

You need the Bliss Bonus to own your own horse. Then you need the Alpaca saddle in your inventory. What you do next is go the stables and you will be asked if you want your own horse or your special mount. The special mounts are the same as your horse in the sense that they'll wait for you if you dismount them. Though they'll run away if they're attacked by a monster.

They're cute, aren't they?


----------



## Eldin

Finally grabbed this game yesterday. 

Started out as a hunter, haven't grabbed the DLC yet so I'm not sure if I should have got it immediately. I want to wait but don't want to get too far if I end up restarting because of it. But we'll see. Liking it so far. c:

Kind of wish the A button wasn't used for inspecting/picking things up and taking out your weapon though, I end up taking out my bow like every two seconds, aha.


----------



## Libra

Eldin said:


> Kind of wish the A button wasn't used for inspecting/picking things up and taking out your weapon though, I end up taking out my bow like every two seconds, aha.



Be careful when you try to pick up a bounty! I've lost count of the number of times I've accidentally hit a bounty because I took out my sword and _wham_! Make sure you're standing as close as possible to your bounty before pressing A.


----------



## Eldin

Libra said:


> Be careful when you try to pick up a bounty! I've lost count of the number of times I've accidentally hit a bounty because I took out my sword and _wham_! Make sure you're standing as close as possible to your bounty before pressing A.



Good point! I'm getting a bit better at waiting until I see the A to press it anyways. I haven't gotten any bounties yet but I can imagine doing the same thing! c;


----------



## Libra

I was thinking maybe we should make a separate thread for trading items and such. Some requests may be overlooked in this thread because there are so many posts. Thing is; I'm not sure if the Moderators would allow this. 

I can always ask them, if that's okay.


----------



## Eldin

Libra said:


> I was thinking maybe we should make a separate thread for trading items and such. Some requests may be overlooked in this thread because there are so many posts. Thing is; I'm not sure if the Moderators would allow this.
> 
> I can always ask them, if that's okay.



I assumed the multiplayer thread would be where you would trade items, but it's not really mentioned. This would just make more sense to me than starting a seperate thread, but you'd maybe have to talk to the OP about adding a note about trading? I really don't know, just a thought.


----------



## Libra

Eldin said:


> I assumed the multiplayer thread would be where you would trade items, but it's not really mentioned. This would just make more sense to me than starting a seperate thread, but you'd maybe have to talk to the OP about adding a note about trading? I really don't know, just a thought.



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, but I see people posting requests here and not on that thread, so maybe it's not exactly clear? That or it's just me, haha.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

i really hate how when an enemy attacks my bounty, I can't hit the enemy without hitting the bounty too


----------



## Libra

Do the DLC armors all have the same stats? I mean the ones you can get from the fountains, like Dragon King, Spirit King and so on. I'm not finding much info about those and I'm also curious as to what they all look like.


----------



## JCnator

Libra said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, but I see people posting requests here and not on that thread, so maybe it's not exactly clear? That or it's just me, haha.



Maybe people forget that the trading red box found in Castele's Guild Office actually existed because they were too used with the way Animal Crossing: New Leaf operates with trading? Either way, I corrected the OP from these two topics to specifically mention trading.


----------



## Gracelia

I should be doing some research atm but here I am
eating pizza, on tbt and playing fantasy life :'D


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Be careful when you try to pick up a bounty! I've lost count of the number of times I've accidentally hit a bounty because I took out my sword and _wham_! Make sure you're standing as close as possible to your bounty before pressing A.



if you see the name of the bounty you want to pick up you are safe, if you don't angle around until you do. I also have lost countless bounties by smashing them with my sword, quite heartbreaking at times!


----------



## Keen

Gracelia said:


> I should be doing some research atm but here I am
> eating pizza, on tbt and playing fantasy life :'D



Thats hilarious because I am doing the *exact* same thing.

Started the mining life today. I want to finish of expert magician today as well.


----------



## Sholee

how many lives are you guys concentrating on at one time?

I'm only doing Magician, Fishing, Alchemy and Cooking. 
I wanted to level woodcutting and mining as I go but realized i need more STR, DEX and VIT so i'll prob level those whenver I finish with my magician class.


----------



## BiggKitty

Sholee said:


> how many lives are you guys concentrating on at one time?
> 
> I'm only doing Magician, Fishing, Alchemy and Cooking.
> I wanted to level woodcutting and mining as I go but realized i need more STR, DEX and VIT so i'll prob level those whenver I finish with my magician class.



I think it is worthwhile starting off miner and woodcutter, even if you then put them on the back burner having done so. You will still be able to chop down some trees and mine some ore even without the stats and will most likely find you complete some of the early quests for both those lives.


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> I think it is worthwhile starting off miner and woodcutter, even if you then put them on the back burner having done so. You will still be able to chop down some trees and mine some ore even without the stats and will most likely find you complete some of the early quests for both those lives.



havent been able to mine or cut nemore as i do 0 dmg to trees and ores now. not sure if its because i need better tools or stats but either way ill just do it later as i level up my mercenary class. i know about the 500trees and ores u need to gather but it doesnt seem that hard as i gathered over 100 trees and 100 ores just trying to find the elder oak log and topaz ores for their apprentice quest.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm primarily a hunter but I have all the "hoarding" lives like cooking, fishing, woodcutting and mining since they're jobs I can do pretty much anywhere due to the abundance of everything.


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> Do the DLC armors all have the same stats? I mean the ones you can get from the fountains, like Dragon King, Spirit King and so on. I'm not finding much info about those and I'm also curious as to what they all look like.



So far, the only things that are better than your own crafted DLC armor at god rank are weapons, as the armor itself is fairly weak compared to the armor you can craft


----------



## Kitsuneko

There's probably a few exceptions though.  At least the philosopher's set which you can make as a tailor seems to be meant for mages.  The robe and hat has SP recovery speed +++, while the gloves and boots has SP recovery speed ++.  I haven't tried a mage yet, but I really wonder if that set would completely solve their SP potion issue that I've heard so much about.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm caving. I'm going to buy this game sometime this week. 
Be ready for me to join you guys. XD


----------



## Keen

Are there any new areas to explore after the main story is done? Also, what do you do after the story is finished?


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> Are there any new areas to explore after the main story is done? Also, what do you do after the story is finished?



Only in the DLC, unless you've missed visiting places like Cacto Cove (tiny island) while doing the main story. You can carry on levelling up the different lives and exploring , also you can buy houses and decorate them.


----------



## BiggKitty

River said:


> Are there any new areas to explore after the main story is done? Also, what do you do after the story is finished?



The story is really only a very small part of this game. The whole thing centres around getting all your lives up to Legend or if you have the DLC, God level. Adding the DLC gives you Origin Island and also The Ancient Tower where you will face three seperate trials all over several floors, that are definitely the hardest to beat in the game.


----------



## Cuppycakez

All you guys and your talk and such. I'm just sitting here trying to understand what your talking about haha. XD Hopefully Amazon will hurry with my Fantasy Life.


----------



## FancyThat

Cuppycakez said:


> All you guys and your talk and such. I'm just sitting here trying to understand what your talking about haha. XD Hopefully Amazon will hurry with my Fantasy Life.



It's a great game, you're going to love it .


----------



## Maruchan

The game from Amazon should be arriving today, and I've a noob questions:
- I _think_ I've read something about certain DLC in the very early / start of the game that would enable you to have better customization of your characters' looks/facial features. I honestly cannot find that post in this topic. ^^;;
Would someone please kindly link that for me?
Thank you! C:


----------



## Sholee

What are the best allies to party with?

I've only been running around with my bird pet so far and having no trouble with killing normal monsters and silver bounties. I would like to try fighting a gold bounty though and was wondering if it would be helpful to have the allies to distract the bosses from attacking me


----------



## FancyThat

Sholee said:


> What are the best allies to party with?
> 
> I've only been running around with my bird pet so far and having no trouble with killing normal monsters and silver bounties. I would like to try fighting a gold bounty though and was wondering if it would be helpful to have the allies to distract the bosses from attacking me



They certainly help personally I used Odin for a while but now I use Ophelia and Jinx from the magician life, both are very effective and so far I've not had any trouble with bosses.


----------



## BiggKitty

Maruchan said:


> The game from Amazon should be arriving today, and I've a noob questions:
> - I _think_ I've read something about certain DLC in the very early / start of the game that would enable you to have better customization of your characters' looks/facial features. I honestly cannot find that post in this topic. ^^;;
> Would someone please kindly link that for me?
> 
> Thank you! C:



When you start the game there is a link to purchase the DLC which in Europe costs ?7.19 so probably about 10 dollars US. Straight away you get extra benefits as in extra customisation, but the main one is when you have completed the main story and reached level 50, you get access to Origin Island a further new land with the hardest monsters yet plus a lot of additional extras.

But you have to remember that with the multiplay, once you have purchased the DLC you can only visit other players who also have the DLC. I would say it is worth having but whether or not you want to buy it at this stage is entirely up to you.


----------



## Primalia

Does anyone know if the Godfish is a real looking fish or just a small shadow pls ?


----------



## Gracelia

Primalia said:


> Does anyone know if the Godfish is a real looking fish or just a small shadow pls ?



It has a bounty, so I'm going to assume it's a real looking fish


----------



## Maruchan

Loviechu said:


> I'm primarily a hunter but I have all the "hoarding" lives like cooking, fishing, woodcutting and mining since they're jobs I can do pretty much anywhere due to the abundance of everything.


Noted all those "hoarding" lives - they seems very...addictive? Can't wait for the Amazon delivery to get here. 



BiggKitty said:


> When you start the game there is a link to purchase the DLC which in Europe costs ?7.19 so probably about 10 dollars US. Straight away you get extra benefits as in extra customisation, but the main one is when you have completed the main story and reached level 50, you get access to Origin Island a further new land with the hardest monsters yet plus a lot of additional extras.
> 
> But you have to remember that with the multiplay, once you have purchased the DLC you can only visit other players who also have the DLC. I would say it is worth having but whether or not you want to buy it at this stage is entirely up to you.


I see - thanks for your help!


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> So far, the only things that are better than your own crafted DLC armor at god rank are weapons, as the armor itself is fairly weak compared to the armor you can craft



Yeah, I know that crafted gear is better but not everyone can or wants to get to a high level in Blacksmith or Tailor. I'm not good at the mini-games and I can't play them for longer than five minutes because I get bored as heck, so I have no hopes or crafting my own gear.  From what I've read, the best armor would be Freya (female), but that's never going to happen, so I'm kinda looking at the DLC armor as an alternative.


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> Yeah, I know that crafted gear is better but not everyone can or wants to get to a high level in Blacksmith or Tailor. I'm not good at the mini-games and I can't play them for longer than five minutes because I get bored as heck, so I have no hopes or crafting my own gear.  From what I've read, the best armor would be Freya (female), but that's never going to happen, so I'm kinda looking at the DLC armor as an alternative.



I'll be more than happy to help you out with crafting armor, Currently god ranked and access to a large amount of crafting supplies
I could even help you get the freya armor, since i'm a male in the game, i can't wear it, so i'll save the ones i find


----------



## Libra

Shoot, I think I meant Valkyrie, not Freya. I've just managed to confuse myself, haha. Let me check again.


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> Shoot, I think I meant Valkyrie, not Freya. I've just managed to confuse myself, haha. Let me check again.



Freya is the lvl 60 set
Valkyrie is the lvl 80 set, so that would make sense yeah


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> Freya is the lvl 60 set
> Valkyrie is the lvl 80 set, so that would make sense yeah



Haha, I'm sorry. I'm reading threads on GameFAQs and I'm seeing different infos there. x_x

What would be the best "final" armor for a female Paladin? Would that be Valkyrie or is there something even better?


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> Haha, I'm sorry. I'm reading threads on GameFAQs and I'm seeing different infos there. x_x
> 
> What would be the best "final" armor for a female Paladin? Would that be Valkyrie or is there something even better?



I'm currently using the "Ares" armor set with Rainbow mana+ that gives +15 all resistance on Divine Quality.
I think this armor set has the highest defense and magic defense


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> I'm currently using the "Ares" armor set with Rainbow mana+ that gives +15 all resistance on Divine Quality.
> I think this armor set has the highest defense and magic defense



Yes, it's a level 90 armor; makes sense it's that powerful/strong. 

From what I've found; Ares has a higher defense and lower magic defense and Valkyrie has a more balanced defense (meaning defense and magic defense are more or less the same).

I'm currently wearing the Hero outfit and using a Crystal Sword. I'd love a Dragon King's Sword but the RNG Gods don't like me very much. x_x


----------



## Keen

Alright! I got master magician last night, completed the story and I'm ready to fight some bosses (haha)!

Anybody up for a round or two tonight?


----------



## Cudon

When I do get back to FL are there any hunter equipments I should aim for? Also is god rank smithing something really useful/needed to get?


----------



## Sholee

PLEASE tell me there is a teleport/flying system that ports me from Castele to Aljamajik/Port Puerto
it's so annoying running back and forth between the major towns


----------



## Libra

Sholee said:


> PLEASE tell me there is a teleport/flying system that ports me from Castele to Aljamajik/Port Puerto
> it's so annoying running back and forth between the major towns



You could buy a house in each city or you could use the airports. The one in Castele is in West Castele. The houses are easiest because you can travel to them from wherever you are, but they're also somewhat expensive.


----------



## pengutango

Sholee said:


> PLEASE tell me there is a teleport/flying system that ports me from Castele to Aljamajik/Port Puerto
> it's so annoying running back and forth between the major towns



OMG YES! This is something I'd like to know too! D: On the plus side, it's a great way to increase your dash level. XD


----------



## Sholee

pengutango said:


> OMG YES! This is something I'd like to know too! D: On the plus side, it's a great way to increase your dash level. XD



yess my dash is at level 12 already ahahah



Libra said:


> You could buy a house in each city or you could use the airports. The one in Castele is in West Castele. The houses are easiest because you can travel to them from wherever you are, but they're also somewhat expensive.


if i buy other houses, can i still keep my attic room?
what is the max number of houses you can own? 6?


----------



## Keen

The blimps take you to those places I believe.


----------



## Manah

Sholee said:


> if i buy other houses, can i still keep my attic room?
> what is the max number of houses you can own? 6?



You can have one house per town (max without DLC is 3, with DLC 6), and you only lose your attic room if you move into one of the three other houses in Castele.


----------



## Sholee

Manah said:


> You can have one house per town (max without DLC is 3, with DLC 6), and you only lose your attic room if you move into one of the three other houses in Castele.



oh thanks for clarifying that


----------



## Libra

I thought about moving to another house in Castele but I didn't do it because it's super handy when doing quests for Pam. I considered buying the Log Cabin, but I can just dash to the mini airport in South Castele and pay some Dosh when I want to go the Elderwood. I have the Port Puerto and the desert one I swear one day I will be able to spell the name correctly. I considered the others as well, but for the Elderwood, I just use the mini airport, for Levitania, I use the airplane in Port Puerto and for the DLC one, I just use the portal (another reason why I'm staying in the attic room).



Spoiler: Location names: EU vs NA



So apparently Levitania is Terra Nimbus in the NA version? I had seen Terra Nimbus mentioned a few times and had no idea where it was. Interesting change.


----------



## Manah

I just use the guild office for Pam and Origin Island. My character is even more of a loner than me and doesn't want anyone living near her xD

Speaking of Pam, her requests have been suspiciously easy lately. I'm at 140 coins and she still just wants stuff like food+ and insects.


----------



## Libra

Manah said:


> I just use the guild office for Pam and Origin Island.



Yeah, but it's easier if I can't complete a quest. Give up, teleport home, sleep, go downstairs, talk to Pam, and so on.


----------



## Primalia

Gracelia said:


> It has a bounty, so I'm going to assume it's a real looking fish



Thanks for the info


----------



## Mentlegen

Manah said:


> I just use the guild office for Pam and Origin Island. My character is even more of a loner than me and doesn't want anyone living near her xD
> 
> Speaking of Pam, her requests have been suspiciously easy lately. I'm at 140 coins and she still just wants stuff like food+ and insects.



I've given up on doing her requests, lately she wants abnormal amounts of rare items.... So i've been doing the tailor, and cooking quest for easy coins, not that i really need them anymore. As i got all the usefull things i need from the fountain


----------



## Manah

Mentlegen said:


> I've given up on doing her requests, lately she wants abnormal amounts of rare items.... So i've been doing the tailor, and cooking quest for easy coins, not that i really need them anymore. As i got all the usefull things i need from the fountain


I'm trying to get everything from the fountains (and I have this weird goal of getting everything in the game on my own), so I have to stock up on silver coins too^^


----------



## Libra

The only thing I want from the fountains is the Dragon King's Sword but no such luck. ;-; I wish I knew how many coins are needed before I'll get it. So far I've been quitting without saving because I also want to know what the other fountains give me. 22 gold coins and still no sword. But Pams shoes, so many shoes. x_x

I have to give up a lot of her quests, but the only Life I'm God in is Paladin and it'll be a million years a very long time before I complete that quest! x_x


----------



## BiggKitty

Dinomates said:


> When I do get back to FL are there any hunter equipments I should aim for? Also is god rank smithing something really useful/needed to get?



it would be useful to always have the best hunter equipment for your level and you make the best yourself as a carpenter who unless was buying in all the items for the crafting would be supplied by the woodcutter. To reach the top ranking hunter levels you will need the most advanced gear you can get, and will need to be a top ranking hunter to attempt the Tower Trials.

Likewise, the higher your rank blacksmith the more advanced gear he can craft for you, and the quests to reach the top rank are fun to achieve and all part of the game.


----------



## Sholee

My pet bird is trying to kill me.... 

I'll be fighting a reg monster and she'll go off and hit the gold bounty bosses!


----------



## oath2order

gained seven bliss bonuses because i forgot to turn them in oops


----------



## Drake789

I finally got this game a few days ago and just wanted to say I'm loving it so far! I'm just taking my time trying out the different jobs and they're all pretty great. I like the cook, mage, tailor, and paladin especially though


----------



## Gracelia

oath2order said:


> gained seven bliss bonuses because i forgot to turn them in oops



holy crap
i'd imagine you had to clear your bag quite often before this then? ...and now i am assuming you've got the backpack + storage upgrades lol


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Today, I finally bought the DLC (^o^)v
I achieved God/Creator rank as a Wizard


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey if I trade pets, does my current pet lose its level?? Or just friendship?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is it possible to unlock every bliss bonus in the game


----------



## Mentlegen

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey if I trade pets, does my current pet lose its level?? Or just friendship?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also is it possible to unlock every bliss bonus in the game



I don't think it would lose it's level, only the friendship level would be back to 50.

And yes, it's possible to unlock every bliss bonus in the game


----------



## BiggKitty

Sholee said:


> My pet bird is trying to kill me....
> 
> I'll be fighting a reg monster and she'll go off and hit the gold bounty bosses!




All pets have a nasty habit of doing that, you are trying to sneak past a monster you would rather not approach, and your pet rushes in and rouses them up to anger directed at you.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> All pets have a nasty habit of doing that, you are trying to sneak past a monster you would rather not approach, and your pet rushes in and rouses them up to anger directed at you.



Didn't know this, glad I never use my pets as companions .

I attained God-In-training rank in carpentry last night so working on that , I also made the dinosaur skeleton recipe but it's so big I don't have room for it in any of my houses.


----------



## Gracelia

*Master Carpenter Request* - I am not sure whether to post this here or in multiplayer thread (only looks to be posting multi info, so I chose here)
- Looking for someone who can craft a *Bat Wing Staff*? I'm willing to pay 30 btb for help. Thank youu~​


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> *Master Carpenter Request* - I am not sure whether to post this here or in multiplayer thread (only looks to be posting multi info, so I chose here)
> - Looking for someone who can craft a *Bat Wing Staff*? I'm willing to pay 30 btb for help. Thank youu~​



I think I have the ingredients, I'll look once I've finished doing my daily AC town check if you like, if I do have them all I'll make you one free .


----------



## Keen

BigKitty, sorry I didnt get back to you last night, was flipping over school work. 

I will be free late this afternoon to online if anybody wants to.


----------



## Gracelia

FancyThat said:


> I think I have the ingredients, I'll look once I've finished doing my daily AC town check if you like, if I do have them all I'll make you one free .



Ahh, okay! Thanks so much :')


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> Ahh, okay! Thanks so much :')



Np, checking now .

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the ingredients , making it now ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok it's ready, should I open?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Might help if I added you as well lol .

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've added you but I see you've gone offline, let me know if you want it later.


----------



## Cudon

Would anyone be willing to craft me some high level bow? I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Gracelia

FancyThat said:


> Np, checking now .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have the ingredients , making it now ^^.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok it's ready, should I open?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Might help if I added you as well lol .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've added you but I see you've gone offline, let me know if you want it later.



Woopsie! I'm going to add you now, sorry about that. I'll wait for gates whenever you're back again


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> Woopsie! I'm going to add you now, sorry about that. I'll wait for gates whenever you're back again



No problem ^^, I'll open now. I tend to make items fast lol.


----------



## Gracelia

FancyThat said:


> No problem ^^, I'll open now. I tend to make items fast lol.



aaa ;^; looks like I will need the DLC pack in order to connect!

okey dokey~ i'm on my way ^^


----------



## FancyThat

Gracelia said:


> aaa ;^; looks like I will need the DLC pack in order to connect!



Ohh no , you don't have it. We can't connect then . I'm sorry I should have asked.


----------



## Gracelia

FancyThat said:


> Ohh no , you don't have it. We can't connect then . I'm sorry I should have asked.



XD I was holding off on getting it until level 50, but I can do it now~ Sorry bout' that. I'm near level 50 anyway. XD


----------



## FancyThat

Ohh ok you got it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I'll re open 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Open ^^.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn keyboard lol, enjoy the item .


----------



## Gracelia

Thanks so much! , I cannot wait to use it~


----------



## FancyThat

Glad I could help ^^, I added something to it to increase critical hit rate .


----------



## Gracelia

Oh my, I didn't even notice! Thank you tons. XD I was just happy to get a new wand in!


----------



## FancyThat

Haha anytime .


----------



## Punchyleaf

Is it worth it to take up tailor and blacksmith? Are the clothes / items you can craft able to be bought at regular shops?


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Is it worth it to take up tailor and blacksmith? Are the clothes / items you can craft able to be bought at regular shops?



Very much worth it, items you craft yourself are much stronger than anything you can buy, and they sell for much more if you can make high quality items.


----------



## Eldin

Totally addicted to this game now, I'm already at level 20 and have tried most of the Lives. I haven't tried cook, paladin, mercenary, or wizard yet, but I'm going to try to start those and get through the tutorials next. c:

I actually like the mini games for crafting, but I especially like woodcutting and mining. I am only between chapters 2 and 3 in the story, trying not to rush through it.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

o-o Its been a few days since i played it


----------



## Libra

Some of the special mounts in this game are so cute; the alpaca and deer ones are adorable! <3

So... question; how many of you will be getting the Pok?mon game that's coming out soon? I'm kinda curious to know whether things will calm down here or not. Personally I won't be getting it immediately, so I'll be here.


----------



## Keen

Wont be getting pokemon so I will be here. 
Also, what drops the special mounts? Can you own one or is it a once time use?


----------



## Sholee

When pets/allies faint, as long as you resurrect them before the timer is finished, you don't lose friendship points right?


----------



## Libra

Sholee said:


> When pets/allies faint, as long as you resurrect them before the timer is finished, you don't lose friendship points right?



Yes, that is correct. 



River said:


> Also, what drops the special mounts? Can you own one or is it a once time use?



You can get saddles from the fountains in the game. If you offer a Lunares Coin, you have a chance of getting one, so it's a DLC item. You need the Bliss Bonus to own your own horse and if you go to the stables you will be asked if you want your horse or a special mount (you need the saddle in your inventory). You can find some pictures of them here (first post).


----------



## Sholee

Libra said:


> You can get saddles from the fountains in the game. If you offer a Lunares Coin, you have a chance of getting one, so it's a DLC item. You need the Bliss Bonus to own your own horse and if you go to the stables you will be asked if you want your horse or a special mount (you need the saddle in your inventory). You can find some pictures of them here (first post).



OMFG unicorn mount!!


----------



## Cudon

Does anyone know where I can get an evil shard?


----------



## Dasbreenee

Okay. I decided to try out paladin. I'm 350 stars away from expert, but I have no more challenges?! What is this?


----------



## Libra

Dinomates said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an evil shard?



It's a bounty drop from the Dark Heart which can be found in the Ancient Ruins. It took me a while before I was able to mine it because I was doing 0 damage to it. x_x



Dasbreenee said:


> Okay. I decided to try out paladin. I'm 350 stars away from expert, but I have no more challenges?! What is this?



You might have missed a challenge that is given to you by an NPC. You can check this list to see which ones you're missing.


----------



## Mentlegen

Dinomates said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an evil shard?



The special mining node for the evil shard is found within the Ancient ruins, you get it from the bounty



Dasbreenee said:


> Okay. I decided to try out paladin. I'm 350 stars away from expert, but I have no more challenges?! What is this?



Have you talked to all the class specific characters? It may be that one still has to give you the challenge.

Talk to the following people



Spoiler: Paladin



Paladin - Life Shop: Mt. Snowpeak Summit 
Master Mustang: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at God]
Tad: Castele Square - Paladins' Hold
Roslyn: South Castele - Stables [Invite to party at Master]
Isobel: Castele Square - Outside Paladins' Hold [Invite to party at Expert] 
Porthos: Castele Shopping District (Day), The Crown (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Mr Apfel: Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe
Dragonslayer: West Grassy Plains [Invite to party at Hero]





Sholee said:


> OMFG unicorn mount!!






From Top left to bottom Right

Dragon Horse Saddle
Marine Horse Saddle
Alpaca Saddle - 2x
Unicorn Saddle - 3x
Sky Turtle Saddle
Deer Saddle - 2x
Sultan's Horse Saddle


----------



## Keen

But what I mean is, if I already have a horse, and I have a saddle, is that saddle only good for one trip? Like if I have to call my horse or saddle back.
Also, the coins, is that an origin island thing? or just complete the story and have DLC?


----------



## Libra

River said:


> But what I mean is, if I already have a horse, and I have a saddle, is that saddle only good for one trip?



No, the saddle isn't one-use; so it's not like it disappears from your bag or something. You can use it as many times as you like.


----------



## BiggKitty

Dinomates said:


> Would anyone be willing to craft me some high level bow? I'd really appreciate it




You're going to need to say what level hunter you are so we know which bow would be suitable for you, if we make one for a higher level hunter you won't be able to equip it


----------



## JCnator

River said:


> But what I mean is, if I already have a horse, and I have a saddle, is that saddle only good for one trip? Like if I have to call my horse or saddle back.
> Also, the coins, is that an origin island thing? or just complete the story and have DLC?



The Lunares Coin system will take place after you completed the whole DLC story.


----------



## windfall

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The Lunares Coin system will take place after you completed the whole DLC story.



That's good to know, I'm at this stage in the game too xD 

Been wondering about Lunares Coins!


----------



## Keen

gonna attempt a dumb forest wraith >.<


----------



## Cudon

BiggKitty said:


> You're going to need to say what level hunter you are so we know which bow would be suitable for you, if we make one for a higher level hunter you won't be able to equip it


Well I just made a destiny bow and I'm fine with it so no need :u Thanks though c:


----------



## BiggKitty

Dinomates said:


> Well I just made a destiny bow and I'm fine with it so no need :u Thanks though c:



that's good to know, it seems that as long as the level is known, there is always someone on this thread that will help make the gear for other players.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Is anyone able to make a level 15 bow? I won't be able to for a while since I haven't taken up blacksmith yet


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Is anyone able to make a level 15 bow? I won't be able to for a while since I haven't taken up blacksmith yet



Bows are made in carpentry , I'd offer to make you a heartbreaker bow (level 15) but I have none of the ingredients so you'd be waiting a while . I think you'd also need the DLC to use it. If you don't mind waiting I'll make it when I can though .


----------



## nard

Friend wants someone to play with. PM me if you're free and *HAVE THE DLC.*

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cudon

Am I the only one whos bothered by how relevant the DLC is? Like without it the game just dies after the story. 

If I remember right the dlc is just stuff Japanese had in the original game... that came out 2013 I thiinkk?


----------



## Punchyleaf

FancyThat said:


> Bows are made in carpentry , I'd offer to make you a heartbreaker bow (level 15) but I have none of the ingredients so you'd be waiting a while . I think you'd also need the DLC to use it. If you don't mind waiting I'll make it when I can though .



Ah yes please ^^ and I have the DLC 


*Dinomates*
Didn't the japanese players have to buy fantasy life LINK to actually get the dlc too? I think it was like $20?


----------



## Cudon

Loviechu said:


> Ah yes please ^^ and I have the DLC
> 
> 
> *Dinomates*
> Didn't the japanese players have to buy fantasy life LINK to actually get the dlc too? I think it was like $20?


That I do not know :u My knowledge is pretty limited.

 It's kinda sad to me that the original game came out in jap 2012 and 2014 here :L


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Ah yes please ^^ and I have the DLC
> 
> 
> *Dinomates*
> Didn't the japanese players have to buy fantasy life LINK to actually get the dlc too? I think it was like $20?



Ok ^^ but as I said it could be a while.


----------



## Keen

Soo.. I just got my butt kicked really badly.

Anybody up for helping with the lightning wraith?


----------



## Punchyleaf

FancyThat said:


> Ok ^^ but as I said it could be a while.



That's fine ^^


----------



## Gracelia

River said:


> Soo.. I just got my butt kicked really badly.
> 
> Anybody up for helping with the lightning wraith?



Is that the one in Aridian Desert? If so, I can help if you have the DLC activated as well.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Gracelia said:


> Is that the one in Aridian Desert? If so, I can help if you have the DLC activated as well.



I think lightning might be the giant yellow owl thingy in terra nimbus


----------



## Gracelia

Loviechu said:


> I think lightning might be the giant yellow owl thingy in terra nimbus



ehehehe oh LOL thanks for clearing that up... well then~ @River, hope you find the help you need! :,D


----------



## Sholee

Does anyone know about playing 1 fantasy life cartirdge on 2 DS systems? I have the DLC, but if my brother wants to play, could he play my cartridge on his own DS, I'm assuming the DLC is connected to the sd card, would it affect my save file in anyway?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Sholee said:


> Does anyone know about playing 1 fantasy life cartirdge on 2 DS systems? I have the DLC, but if my brother wants to play, could he play my cartridge on his own DS, I'm assuming the DLC is connected to the sd card, would it affect my save file in anyway?




I've actually explained this many pages ago.
Since the game, whether physcial or digital, saves to the sd card, moving it to another system would make it so you HAVE to begin a new game since your save isnt on the other consoles sd card.
When you put it back in your own system, then you can gain access to your own save again. Of course that means your brother can't play when you are playing


----------



## Sholee

Loviechu said:


> I've actually explained this many pages ago.
> Since the game, whether physcial or digital, saves to the sd card, moving it to another system would make it so you HAVE to begin a new game since your save isnt on the other consoles sd card.
> When you put it back in your own system, then you can gain access to your own save again. Of course that means your brother can't play when you are playing



Ohh okay thanks! yeah he just wants to see what the hype is about before buying the game
but i was worried it would delete/corrupt my save file if he played the game on his DS

i blame acnl for my corruption paranoias


----------



## Punchyleaf

NOPE your save is totally fine! 8)

Also can someone please tell me where I can find wild kiwis????


----------



## Dasbreenee

Loviechu said:


> NOPE your save is totally fine! 8)
> 
> Also can someone please tell me where I can find wild kiwis????



OMG. I need to know this too for a cooking dish. Been looking forever.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Dasbreenee said:


> OMG. I need to know this too for a cooking dish. Been looking forever.




Same here D: I can't make that summer juice thingy without it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

WAIT JUST READ THERES A SELLER IN CACTO COVE THAT SELLS THEM.
Where is CACTO COVE???

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found it NVM lol


----------



## Dasbreenee

Loviechu said:


> Same here D: I can't make that summer juice thingy without it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WAIT JUST READ THERES A SELLER IN CACTO COVE THAT SELLS THEM.
> Where is CACTO COVE???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Found it NVM lol



Care to share where that is?! 
I don't believe I've come across it.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Dasbreenee said:


> Care to share where that is?!
> I don't believe I've come across it.


It's able to be reached by taking the boat that's south of the Al Maajik outskirts 8)


----------



## Dasbreenee

Loviechu said:


> It's able to be reached by taking the boat that's south of the Al Maajik outskirts 8)



Ah, thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## Keen

I noped right out the lightning wraith. That thing is strong, and I can barely touch it at all, also, the shooting star spell does not do anything to it. 

I got to Hero magician, so looking for help with that quest too. 

Started blacksmithing and got to expert. Think I tired myself out of the game for today.


----------



## Keen

Also, yes I have the DLC activated and would love to help anybody with anything I can


----------



## Dasbreenee

I'm missing so much stuff for cooking. S:
Where on earth do I find all the rainbow looking ingredients?


----------



## Mentlegen

Dasbreenee said:


> I'm missing so much stuff for cooking. S:
> Where on earth do I find all the rainbow looking ingredients?



Check out the following link for all the info you need on where to get the items you need.
www.reveriaexplorer.com


----------



## Primalia

Rainbow apples you can get from the apple tree at Farleys Plantation on West Grassy Plains and rainbow trout can be caught in Elderwood. I can't remember any other rainbow food ingredients but I will check for you.


----------



## Marjet

I'm still deciding whether I want this game or not. I've never played Final Fantasy before, but it looks like so much fun! I used to really enjoy Runescape. Gathering items, cooking, mining but also combat. And I of course, love AC:NL. Do you guys think I'd enjoy this game? c:


----------



## Cudon

Marjet said:


> I'm still deciding whether I want this game or not. I've never played Final Fantasy before, but it looks like so much fun! I used to really enjoy Runescape. Gathering items, cooking, mining but also combat. And I of course, love AC:NL. Do you guys think I'd enjoy this game? c:


It's a really loose when it comes to rpg . It's more like a softcore rpg game with a subpar short story that focuses mainly on the classes. It is really pretty though but beware of the friendship this friendship that plot. You'll also probably need to buy the dlc since it's really relevant and makes the game last a ton longer.


----------



## Sholee

Hmmm killing bosses is sorta easy in this game. I can easily solo gold bounties at lvl 30 due to the fact I can run away and they reset back to their original position yet their HP doesn't reset. Does this mechanic change later on in the game?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Anyone here beaten the 



Spoiler



shadow bigbeak


???

And some tips would be nice >___<


----------



## Mentlegen

Sholee said:


> Hmmm killing bosses is sorta easy in this game. I can easily solo gold bounties at lvl 30 due to the fact I can run away and they reset back to their original position yet their HP doesn't reset. Does this mechanic change later on in the game?



This mechanic does not change



Loviechu said:


> Anyone here beaten the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> shadow bigbeak
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> And some tips would be nice >___<



I've beaten every single thing in the game.
If it's ur dmg that's the problem, LVL up, getter better gear yadayada you know the drill..
If it's a problem with staying alive, get some tank allies, and keep your distance as much as possible.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm 45 level Hunter 
Have the sniper outfit erik gives you, witches hat, wyvern (?) bow. I've been bringing 



Spoiler



Odin and Yuelia


 should I change them out for others?


----------



## Mentlegen

Loviechu said:


> I'm 45 level Hunter
> Have the sniper outfit erik gives you, witches hat, wyvern (?) bow. I've been bringing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Odin and Yuelia
> 
> 
> should I change them out for others?



Those are currently the best allies for you to bring along with you.

I suggest you level up alot, as this will help alot with killing monsters


----------



## Punchyleaf

Ok I'll try that  thanks!


----------



## Sholee

it crazy how fast time flies by when playing this game


----------



## Jaebeommie

Getting it today. I'm excited owo 
I've seen something about DLC though. Is it worth buying the DLC?


----------



## FancyThat

Jaebeommie said:


> Getting it today. I'm excited owo
> I've seen something about DLC though. Is it worth buying the DLC?



Excited for you . I'd say the DLC is worth it, it adds more to the main story and has many features and extras.


----------



## Jaebeommie

FancyThat said:


> Excited for you . I'd say the DLC is worth it, it adds more to the main story and has many features and extras.



How much is the DLC?


----------



## KCourtnee

I got this game and I need some help. I'm stuck :/ 
I've accepted all these quests but I have mo idea where to find most of these items.

I've heard something from another forum member on here about unlocking the doom stone before the west grassy plains are unlocked? 

Lol I effin LOVE this game but I don't like how I'm stuck! Can someone help? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Excited for you . I'd say the DLC is worth it, it adds more to the main story and has many features and extras.



What is DLC?


----------



## Jaebeommie

KCourtnee said:


> I got this game and I need some help. I'm stuck :/
> I've accepted all these quests but I have mo idea where to find most of these items.
> 
> I've heard something from another forum member on here about unlocking the doom stone before the west grassy plains are unlocked?
> 
> Lol I effin LOVE this game but I don't like how I'm stuck! Can someone help? :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What is DLC?



Downloadable Content. Extra stuff that comes out for the initial game that you buy.


----------



## FancyThat

Jaebeommie said:


> How much is the DLC?



In Britain it's about ?7.90, not sure about price elsewhere but that conversion rate is €10.12 and $12.63.



KCourtnee said:


> I got this game and I need some help. I'm stuck :/
> I've accepted all these quests but I have mo idea where to find most of these items.
> 
> I've heard something from another forum member on here about unlocking the doom stone before the west grassy plains are unlocked?
> 
> Lol I effin LOVE this game but I don't like how I'm stuck! Can someone help? :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What is DLC?



As Jaebeommie said is extra content you pay for.


----------



## Cudon

Jaebeommie said:


> How much is the DLC?


It was like 8-9? too lazy to look it up but that's what I paid for it

Actually it was 7,99?


----------



## Punchyleaf

For NA users, it's like $9


----------



## pengutango

Jaebeommie said:


> How much is the DLC?



If you're in the US, it's $8.99.

You can't actually use it until you hit level 50. But, you do get access to more options when you first make your character, as well as access to two other kinds of pets - dragons and birds.

Keep in mind that if you get the DLC, you can't do multiplayer with those who don't have it and vice versa.


----------



## FancyThat

Actually ?7.19 my mistake, it's been a while since I brought it.

I was just reading this thread on gameFAQ's on it http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997614-nintendo-3ds/70124083


----------



## KCourtnee

Can someone help me lol my problem isn't about what DLC is


----------



## FancyThat

KCourtnee said:


> Can someone help me lol my problem isn't about what DLC is



There's lists of where everything is found, here's a link to the wiki one http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/...fulltext=Search&ns0=1&ns112=1&ns500=1&ns502=1


----------



## KCourtnee

FancyThat said:


> There's lists of where everything is found, here's a link to the wiki one http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/...fulltext=Search&ns0=1&ns112=1&ns500=1&ns502=1



THANK YOU SOOO MUCH


----------



## BiggKitty

​


Sholee said:


> Hmmm killing bosses is sorta easy in this game. I can easily solo gold bounties at lvl 30 due to the fact I can run away and they reset back to their original position yet their HP doesn't reset. Does this mechanic change later on in the game?




I have my doubts you will still be saying that when you get to the Ancient Tower with three towers of multi stories containing The worst monsters in the game.


----------



## Cudon

Yuelia heal me more dammittt that's your jobb eeadssfgvfgfdgh.


----------



## Eldin

So glad I got this game, making the time go a lot quicker at work when nobody's here. Haven't levelled up much, just trying to complete requests because they are starting to pile up. Have gotten most of the lives up to a decent level (8/12 are Adept, the rest I've just started), just started Paladin and the only one I have yet to start is Wizard. Going to do that today so that all of the tutorials are done~


----------



## Sholee

BiggKitty said:


> ​
> 
> I have my doubts you will still be saying that when you get to the Ancient Tower with three towers of multi stories containing The worst monsters in the game.



loools okay, cause i wanted more challenge when fighting the bosses
i look forward to it! must grind levels!


----------



## Jaebeommie

pengutango said:


> If you're in the US, it's $8.99.
> 
> You can't actually use it until you hit level 50. But, you do get access to more options when you first make your character, as well as access to two other kinds of pets - dragons and birds.
> 
> Keep in mind that if you get the DLC, you can't do multiplayer with those who don't have it and vice versa.



Well that's dumb. I wanted to get the DLC and play with some of you guys but I realize not everyone is gonna buy the DLC


----------



## bumbledor

Hi all i am stuck and looking for some help 

Hunter quest to kill 15 shadow wolves says i have killed 13/15 but i have never been in dark void and i cannot access it it just comes up with a message when you touch the painting. 

Anyone else had this problem and been able to solve it successfully? or is this a glitch in the game and no fix?


----------



## Cudon

bumbledor said:


> Hi all i am stuck and looking for some help
> 
> Hunter quest to kill 15 shadow wolves says i have killed 13/15 but i have never been in dark void and i cannot access it it just comes up with a message when you touch the painting.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem and been able to solve it successfully? or is this a glitch in the game and no fix?


I think you gotta wait till you have access to it


Does anyone have the link for all smithing npcs or whatnot? Seems like I don't have enough missions to reach Legend even though I've chatted with the master :l


----------



## Sholee

is there a list of all craftable armor/weaps and their stats?
looking to upgrade from my mysterious pw outfit


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> is there a list of all craftable armor/weaps and their stats?
> looking to upgrade from my mysterious pw outfit



Not sure if this is 100% completed, but I use this site for almost everything nowxD
click


----------



## Cudon

Soo does anyone have the smithing npc list? ;n; Really need the challenges


----------



## FancyThat

Dinomates said:


> Soo does anyone have the smithing npc list? ;n; Really need the challenges



Full list here http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599


----------



## Cudon

FancyThat said:


> Full list here http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599


Thank youu c:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I want this game


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> Not sure if this is 100% completed, but I use this site for almost everything nowxD
> click



tysm!!


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I really wish the devs had put the artisan district shops in the crafting hall. I'm so tired of having to go trough that one loading screen


----------



## Punchyleaf

This game has me spoiled. Logged into ACNL for the first time since I bought fantasy life and I was holding down B to dash >____>


----------



## Sholee

is sneak worth leveling?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Sholee said:


> is sneak worth leveling?



It does help when you want to just sneak by a huge group of enemies, but so far, I haven't used it actively enough to get it too high. I think mine is just level 8?


----------



## Sholee

I found this cool site that makes a shopping list for those who are leveling crafts/recipes so that you don't need to make multiple trips to towns to get supplies.

http://reveriaexplorer.com/gatherer/


----------



## pengutango

Sholee said:


> is sneak worth leveling?



Honestly, I haven't really used it. It's only by accident, really, that I even use it, so it's at level 2. I guess it's useful to sneak past monsters, but I've never really had an issue with it. Personally, dash, in comparison, is much better to level.


----------



## Libra

I am looking for a Dragon King's Sword (it's a DLC item; you can get it from offering a gold coin to the fountain in Castele). If - by any chance - someone has a spare, please send me a PM? Thanks!


----------



## Cudon

pengutango said:


> Honestly, I haven't really used it. It's only by accident, really, that I even use it, so it's at level 2. I guess it's useful to sneak past monsters, but I've never really had an issue with it. Personally, dash, in comparison, is much better to level.


You can run past monsters anyway


----------



## Ponyu

Has anyone tried sneaking past enemies with a bounty in tow? Is that even possible? It would be great if they didn't attack the bounty that way. My sneaking level is also 2 btw, also by accident.

Also, what is everyone's favourite emotions? I love the twist, salto, and ninja ones :>


----------



## Libra

Ponyu said:


> Has anyone tried sneaking past enemies with a bounty in tow? Is that even possible?



I doubt it since you can't dash with a bounty. If you press B, you drop the bounty, so I don't think sneaking will work. I think the only way to really keep a bounty safe might be to use your own horse or other special mount.

Never mind, Loviechu said it *is* possible.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Sneaking with a bounty is possible. While it releases the bounty, you can pick it up again and still sneak.


----------



## Libra

Loviechu said:


> Sneaking with a bounty is possible. While it releases the bounty, you can pick it up again and still sneak.



Seriously? That's good to know.


----------



## Libra

This Tumblr made me smile: Fantasy Life Things; "a blog dedicated to the little things that make this game so wonderful".


----------



## oath2order

how do I get fast travel to port puerto


----------



## ItachiKouyou

oath2order said:


> how do I get fast travel to port puerto



You can take the blimp in West Castele or you can get the holiday home to fast travel directly there.


----------



## Cudon

http://justfantasylifethings.tumblr.com/post/101604800836 This one amuses me :u It's so tumblr


----------



## Sholee

Dinomates said:


> http://justfantasylifethings.tumblr.com/post/101604800836 This one amuses me :u It's so tumblr








^this ahahaha


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I've heard about this game, but I never played it. This may sound like a noob question, but what type of game is this?


----------



## oath2order

Sholee said:


> ^this ahahaha



SO TRUE. I've played 38 hours and I'm only at Port Puerto BECAUSE EVERYTHING MUST BE AT AUTO+


----------



## Cudon

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I've heard about this game, but I never played it. This may sound like a noob question, but what type of game is this?


It's a really softcore rpg with a pretty generic story that focuses on 12 different classes above all else. You can play as any class whenever and can even use some skills from other classes while you're not playing them :u There are gathering classes like woodcutting and mining, fighting classes like mage and hunter, and crafting classes like blacksmith and carpentry. 

It's not a bad game but you might get bored of it if you're not okay with making up your ''own adventures'' and if grinding bores you.


----------



## spCrossing

I'll might get this game eventually, since I'm very interested in it..
Problem is that I'm getting Smash Wii U and Pokemon ORAS as well....

My wallet.... ; v ;


----------



## Libra

View attachment 73565

^This. So many many many times.


----------



## Sholee

Libra said:


> View attachment 73565
> 
> ^This. So many many many times.



they should have used the Y button to separate the 2 actions


----------



## Cudon

Libra said:


> View attachment 73565
> 
> ^This. So many many many times.


Whoever came up with that deserves a punch they did NOT have to put both actions on a >-<


----------



## Eldin

My Dad picked up my game today, it was hilarious. 

I set my 3DS on the couch and went to get my laundry out of the dryer, and I hear "oh no, I pressed a button! the home button!". I thought he just hit it accidentally. I'm like "okay calm down, I can get back to the game. Just don't press exit". So then I hear, "oh I hit resume it's back". So I come in, and he's actually holding the 3DS trying to play. He's like, "I want to run around" (he was in the menu). So I showed him, and then he's like running around trying to click stuff. So I say, "alright if you run into anything just mash A to kill it". He kept yelling "ah die die, take that", etc at the screen, it was pretty amusing. By the end of it he wandered into a cave and got corned by a bunch of enemies so he gave it to me to get away.


----------



## kesttang

I actually just bought the game for me and my fiance so we can play it together tonight. Oh my God. This game looked awesome. I did't hear about it until now. Thanks TBT forum. Lol.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

is there a faster way to switch lives besides going all the way back to guild office?


----------



## Mentlegen

FriendlyVillager said:


> is there a faster way to switch lives besides going all the way back to guild office?



Only way is the guild office


----------



## Cudon

Mentlegen said:


> Only way is the guild office


It's pretty quick anyway with the map.. literally like 20s

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> My Dad picked up my game today, it was hilarious.
> 
> I set my 3DS on the couch and went to get my laundry out of the dryer, and I hear "oh no, I pressed a button! the home button!". I thought he just hit it accidentally. I'm like "okay calm down, I can get back to the game. Just don't press exit". So then I hear, "oh I hit resume it's back". So I come in, and he's actually holding the 3DS trying to play. He's like, "I want to run around" (he was in the menu). So I showed him, and then he's like running around trying to click stuff. So I say, "alright if you run into anything just mash A to kill it". He kept yelling "ah die die, take that", etc at the screen, it was pretty amusing. By the end of it he wandered into a cave and got corned by a bunch of enemies so he gave it to me to get away.


Old people playing games is adorable. They just can't handle it xD


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Dinomates said:


> It's pretty quick anyway with the map.. literally like 20s



yeah but then I have to go all the back to where i was. Can I like fast travel to guild office, switch life, then fast travel back to where I was?


----------



## Cudon

FriendlyVillager said:


> yeah but then I have to go all the back to where i was. Can I like fast travel to guild office, switch life, then fast travel back to where I was?


Nope unless you're at your house or something. Dashing is pretty quick anyway so I never had a problem with it


----------



## Dasbreenee

Do I have to get the fishing license to get some of the fish I need for cooking? I'm not seeming to find swordfish, lava prawn, and quite a few others.


----------



## oath2order

Is there a way to reassign stats?


----------



## Eldin

Dinomates said:


> Old people playing games is adorable. They just can't handle it xD



Aha, yeah what surprised me was how he instantly got super into it. He doesn't play video games at all and he's never touched a 3DS before. He was the same way with my iPod when he had to stay in the hospital for a few days. I gave it to him so he could listen to music (we have similar tastes so I figured it would work out well), then when I talked to him on the phone he told me he didn't like listening to music on it but he liked the Solitaire. Now he won't give it back and he's just playing Solitaire all the time, aha.


And yay I have all of my Lives up to Adept now. I think I'm going to try to advance the storyline a bit more now, but I always have so many quests I don't want to go to the next area and get even more that I can't yet finish, aha.


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Dasbreenee said:


> Do I have to get the fishing license to get some of the fish I need for cooking? I'm not seeming to find swordfish, lava prawn, and quite a few others.


They sell some in shops! Go look on this site to know where : http://reveriaexplorer.com



oath2order said:


> Is there a way to reassign stats?


There is a way, but you need to finish the main storyline first.


Spoiler



It's in Al Maajik library, you go to the portal, it's a shop named Tomes of Shadows. You can reset your stats for 30,000 dosh.


----------



## oath2order

GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Dinomates said:


> It's a really softcore rpg with a pretty generic story that focuses on 12 different classes above all else. You can play as any class whenever and can even use some skills from other classes while you're not playing them :u There are gathering classes like woodcutting and mining, fighting classes like mage and hunter, and crafting classes like blacksmith and carpentry.
> 
> It's not a bad game but you might get bored of it if you're not okay with making up your ''own adventures'' and if grinding bores you.



I actually like rpg games and I always end up grinding a lot when I play rpgs since most of the time you won't feel overpowered anyways. xD Also, what do you mean by making up your own adventures?


----------



## pengutango

Sholee said:


> ^this ahahaha



Pretty much. 



Libra said:


> View attachment 73565
> 
> ^This. So many many many times.



OMG, YES. Ugh, I don't even wanna count how many times that's happened. Accidentally destroyed some of my bounties this way. T.T

--------------------------------------------

And if anyone was curious about all the pets you can have, found pics of them on a single page here~ *[x]*


----------



## Dasbreenee

ItachiKouyou said:


> They sell some in shops! Go look on this site to know where : http://reveriaexplorer.com
> 
> 
> There is a way, but you need to finish the main storyline first.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Al Maajik library, you go to the portal, it's a shop named Tomes of Shadows. You can reset your stats for 30,000 dosh.



Well. It says lava prawn is sold by the traveler at mt snowpeak. I went and he has none. D;


----------



## Sholee

can anyone here craft platinum ingots? I need 3 to advance my alchemist quests 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dasbreenee said:


> Well. It says lava prawn is sold by the traveler at mt snowpeak. I went and he has none. D;



you may have to unlock the bliss bonus for shops
there's 4 to unlock for shops to carry more items
but you have to unlock them in order

Castele Shops
Port Puerto Shops
Al Majik Shops
and Traveling Plushing Shops


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Dasbreenee said:


> Well. It says lava prawn is sold by the traveler at mt snowpeak. I went and he has none. D;



It's at Mt. Snowpeak Summit


----------



## Dasbreenee

ItachiKouyou said:


> It's at Mt. Snowpeak Summit



Would that be all the way at the top? Not the one next to the old mans house?


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Dasbreenee said:


> Would that be all the way at the top? Not the one next to the old mans house?



Yeah that's right, at the top where it's covered in snow.


----------



## Cudon

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I actually like rpg games and I always end up grinding a lot when I play rpgs since most of the time you won't feel overpowered anyways. xD Also, what do you mean by making up your own adventures?


There are alot of dungeons the story never tells you to go to and overall the story is just like a bunch of linear ''talk to this talk to that'' quests so you have to go into most of the dungeons on your own. So you kinda have to make your own adventures :u


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Dinomates said:


> There are alot of dungeons the story never tells you to go to and overall the story is just like a bunch of linear ''talk to this talk to that'' quests so you have to go into most of the dungeons on your own. So you kinda have to make your own adventures :u



So basically it means that you can just wander about and neglect playing the actual story missions, right? If that is the case, I stray off the main path of the story a lot to grind and oversupply on items. It sounds like it is a game I would enjoy playing.


----------



## Cudon

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> So basically it means that you can just wander about and neglect playing the actual story missions, right? If that is the case, I stray off the main path of the story a lot to grind and oversupply on items. It sounds like it is a game I would enjoy playing.


Yeah pretty much. The story just kinda unlocks stuff for you.. Since it's a 'dont do anything if you dont want to' kinda game the story barely involves anything else but walking around chatting with people. It really can't force you to do anything and thus has no challenge to it :s The story is just kinda there to have a story.


----------



## Princess

This game looks so cute! 
I don't know if I can justify buying it just yet though.


----------



## oath2order

Princess said:


> This game looks so cute!
> I don't know if I can justify buying it just yet though.



Unlock other games that look fun and cost as much as a typical game from Nintendo (Tomodachi Life), this actually has a decent amount of stuff to do.

it IS kinda grindy


----------



## Keen

Didn't touch the game at all today, I have to grind out to level 50 so I can get to the DLC island. 

Ive been slaying the wraiths to get major exp bonuses, but I cant get near the lightning wraith at all.


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


> Unlock other games that look fun and cost as much as a typical game from Nintendo (Tomodachi Life), this actually has a decent amount of stuff to do.
> 
> it IS kinda grindy



hmmmmm.. I demand a full oath2order game review, before I make my decision.


----------



## oath2order

I have never done a game review iirc


----------



## Dasbreenee

Is it better to even all your stats out, or put them into a few specific stats? Because I mean, if you plan on changing lives often, I guess I don't know what to do.


----------



## Keen

I started evening out my stats. Got blacksmith, cook, magician and alchemist to at least expert now.


----------



## Vinathi

I really want this game, but I'm still on the fence. Is $40 worth it?


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


> I have never done a game review iirc



today's your lucky day


----------



## oath2order

NO DOING A REVIEW.

RIVER YOU DO IT


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


> NO DOING A REVIEW.
> 
> RIVER YOU DO IT


but oath bb


----------



## oath2order

I cannot do a review because i been drinking i been dranking


----------



## Princess

oath2order said:


> I cannot do a review because i been drinking i been dranking



makes it even better


----------



## windfall

Vinathi said:


> I really want this game, but I'm still on the fence. Is $40 worth it?



No offence, but you're asking this on a thread dedicated to the game with 138 pages.  

Ultimately, it's up to you if you think its worth it or not.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Vinathi said:


> I really want this game, but I'm still on the fence. Is $40 worth it?



Let's just put it this way. There are TONS of walkthroughs on youtube. Which made me get it. 
But also, almost every 3ds game is 40$. So it's not really any different than spending your money on another game. 
Just look up a walkthrough

I have 27 hours on the game and I'm only level 25, meaning I have another 175 levels to go until I'm fully leveled. Along with I'm only expert tailor and cook. I still have a few more ranks to go just for those two lives alone. 10 more lives to rank up in. This game has TONS of hours of gameplay. 

But if you don't like games where you're constantly grinding. It's not for you. So if you don't like games like skyrim or runescape. Then it's not for you.


----------



## ravenkaw

Anyone have any combat tips for Mercenaries? I just started this Life and could use a few. I've never been great with longsword/two-handed sword classes in games...


----------



## oath2order

Dasbreenee said:


> Let's just put it this way. There are TONS of walkthroughs on youtube. Which made me get it.
> But also, almost every 3ds game is 40$. So it's not really any different than spending your money on another game.
> Just look up a walkthrough
> 
> I have 27 hours on the game and I'm only level 25, meaning I have another 175 levels to go until I'm fully leveled. Along with I'm only expert tailor and cook. I still have a few more ranks to go just for those two lives alone. 10 more lives to rank up in. This game has TONS of hours of gameplay.
> 
> But if you don't like games where you're constantly grinding. It's not for you. So if you don't like games like skyrim or runescape. Then it's not for you.



WAIT MAX LEVEL IS 200??? I THOUGHT IT WAS 100.

I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO.

What is max skill level?


----------



## pengutango

oath2order said:


> WAIT MAX LEVEL IS 200??? I THOUGHT IT WAS 100.
> 
> I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO.
> 
> What is max skill level?



Is it 100, without the DLC. 200 with it. For skill, I don't remember. Correct me if I'm wrong. 50 without DLC, 100 with.


----------



## windfall

pengutango said:


> Is it 100, without the DLC. 200 with it. For skill, I don't remember. Correct me if I'm wrong. 50 without DLC, 100 with.



I thought it was 50 without the dlc, and 200 with the dlc :s


----------



## Dasbreenee

oath2order said:


> WAIT MAX LEVEL IS 200??? I THOUGHT IT WAS 100.
> 
> I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO.
> 
> What is max skill level?



Like the others said. It's 100 without dlc. 200 with. 
I'm not sure about skill level though. 

But yeah. I have lots to do. I believe fantasy life is going to surpass my animal crossing and pokemon x and y in hours by far. Haha.


----------



## oath2order

what about max skill level like mining though


I think I found my favorite character. Baste, in Madame Purl's house in Port Puerto. Just so I don't ruin the surprise, I'll spoiler his quotes



Spoiler



I C U HAS "Apprentice" RANK. MAEBY SUMDAI MASTAH RANK? CHERP CHERP. KEEP WERKIN HARD! MAEBY SUMDAI KATCH UP 2 PURL?



- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT THE **** DO YOU MEAN MAX SKILL LEVEL IS 100 WHAT

HOW IN GOD'S NAME AM I SUPPOSED TO GET THAT.

DEAR LORD.


----------



## Dasbreenee

oath2order said:


> what about max skill level like mining though
> 
> 
> I think I found my favorite character. Baste, in Madame Purl's house in Port Puerto. Just so I don't ruin the surprise, I'll spoiler his quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I C U HAS "Apprentice" RANK. MAEBY SUMDAI MASTAH RANK? CHERP CHERP. KEEP WERKIN HARD! MAEBY SUMDAI KATCH UP 2 PURL?
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WHAT THE **** DO YOU MEAN MAX SKILL LEVEL IS 100 WHAT
> 
> HOW IN GOD'S NAME AM I SUPPOSED TO GET THAT.
> 
> DEAR LORD.



Lol no. I think they're talking about something else. Without dlc max skill is 15. With it's 20.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I believe they were talking about your stats. Like strength, luck, etc. 

But your skills cap at 20 with dlc.


----------



## oath2order

Dasbreenee said:


> Lol no. I think they're talking about something else. Without dlc max skill is 15. With it's 20.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I believe they were talking about your stats. Like strength, luck, etc.
> 
> But your skills cap at 20 with dlc.



THANK GOD FOR THAT

I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU COULD HAVE THE SKILLS AT 100. TAILORING UNTIL THEN.

UGH.

Yeah I'm probs gonna get all lives to Adept before story continuing


----------



## Dasbreenee

oath2order said:


> THANK GOD FOR THAT
> 
> I DON'T KNOW HOW YOU COULD HAVE THE SKILLS AT 100. TAILORING UNTIL THEN.
> 
> UGH.
> 
> Yeah I'm probs gonna get all lives to Adept before story continuing



That's what I keep doing. I find myself wanting to get the story out of the way, but I keep cooking and tailoring things. XD 
Cook is by far my favorite. But tailoring makes major dosh.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey when I start a new Life, the game gives me a brand new outfit.... can I just NPC that outfit? I mean, their defense stats suck compared to the armor my Blacksmith can craft


----------



## ravenkaw

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey when I start a new Life, the game gives me a brand new outfit.... can I just NPC that outfit? I mean, their defense stats suck compared to the armor my Blacksmith can craft



I don't see why not! I suppose the only reason to not wear too good of gear is if it makes the game too easy at that point. 


I'm still hoping/looking for combat tips as a mercenary. I'll do a combo then get instantly hit by the monster/enemy. Is there a better way to fight?


----------



## Mentlegen

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey when I start a new Life, the game gives me a brand new outfit.... can I just NPC that outfit? I mean, their defense stats suck compared to the armor my Blacksmith can craft



If you reach master rank with that life, you can buy the same outfit at that life store, it's more an outfit for style, than for usefulness 




ravenkaw said:


> I don't see why not! I suppose the only reason to not wear too good of gear is if it makes the game too easy at that point.
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping/looking for combat tips as a mercenary. I'll do a combo then get instantly hit by the monster/enemy. Is there a better way to fight?



Try to attack when he just attacked, and if he still hits you, make the combo shorter, study their attacking habbits so you get hit less.

Or switch to a life that has range, or faster attacking


----------



## Sholee

Any master+ blacksmiths? I need 3 platinum ingots, not sure what to trade for it though


----------



## Yookey

Sholee said:


> Any master+ blacksmiths? I need 3 platinum ingots, not sure what to trade for it though



I think I have some c:


----------



## Sholee

oooo anything you want for it? i'm an expert alchemist and cook

edit/

i checked the multiplayer thread, i have the dlc and you don't so does that mean we can't trade? :'(


----------



## Yookey

Sholee said:


> oooo anything you want for it? i'm an expert alchemist and cook



Nothing needed. Let me just finish dinner and we can trade. I'll send you a vm once i'm done. (should only be a few minutes)


----------



## Sholee

Yookey said:


> Nothing needed. Let me just finish dinner and we can trade. I'll send you a vm once i'm done. (should only be a few minutes)



i'm actually at work so i wouldn't be able to trade until like 8 hours from this post

i checked the multiplayer thread, i have the dlc and you don't so does that mean we can't trade? :'(


----------



## Yookey

Sholee said:


> i'm actually at work so i wouldn't be able to trade until like 8 hours from this post
> 
> i checked the multiplayer thread, i have the dlc and you don't so does that mean we can't trade? :'(


oh noes D: yeah, that means we can't trade. I didn't think of that. Sorry ;-;


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Dinomates said:


> Yeah pretty much. The story just kinda unlocks stuff for you.. Since it's a 'dont do anything if you dont want to' kinda game the story barely involves anything else but walking around chatting with people. It really can't force you to do anything and thus has no challenge to it :s The story is just kinda there to have a story.



I see. Your comments are convincing me to get this game now. I see from other posts that there is DLC too. Is the DLC free or does it cost money too?


----------



## Sholee

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I see. Your comments are convincing me to get this game now. I see from other posts that there is DLC too. Is the DLC free or does it cost money too?



it costs money, its $8.99 + tax and definitely adds a lot more to the game, however it's not a must buy.

DLC adds more armor/weaps, pets, character customization, more levels, quests, a new area to explore, and many more

*i may have missed some things as I haven't finished the story yet.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Sholee said:


> it costs money, its $8.99 + tax and definitely adds a lot more to the game, however it's not a must buy.
> 
> DLC adds more armor/weaps, pets, character customization, more levels, quests, a new area to explore, and many more
> 
> *i may have missed some things as I haven't finished the story yet.



It sounds like a lot of new content is added by the DLC. I would generally get DLC anyways because it makes games more fun.


----------



## Sholee

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> It sounds like a lot of new content is added by the DLC. I would generally get DLC anyways because it makes games more fun.



yes, but just so you know, you can only connect to other people who own the DLC.
no trading or wifi-ing with non-DLC players.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Sholee said:


> yes, but just so you know, you can only connect to other people who own the DLC.
> no trading or wifi-ing with non-DLC players.



I didn't know that either, but thanks for the info.  I actually only thought you can just go on adventures with others on multiplayer. You can trade items too?


----------



## Sholee

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I didn't know that either, but thanks for the info.  I actually only thought you can just go on adventures with others on multiplayer. You can trade items too?



yes


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Sholee said:


> yes



That's cool. Can you trade any item to just anyone no matter where they are in the main story?


----------



## BiggKitty

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> That's cool. Can you trade any item to just anyone no matter where they are in the main story?



As far as I know you can

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> Any master+ blacksmiths? I need 3 platinum ingots, not sure what to trade for it though



Pm me when you get home, if I am still up will bring some platinum ingots over to you


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Sholee said:


> yes, but just so you know, you can only connect to other people who own the DLC.
> no trading or wifi-ing with non-DLC players.



OK I'm really confused about the whole DLC thing, cuz I have bought the DLC, but I'm still early in the game so haven't activated it.... Does this mean I have the DLC or not?? so confused!!!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

FriendlyVillager said:


> OK I'm really confused about the whole DLC thing, cuz I have bought the DLC, but I'm still early in the game so haven't activated it.... Does this mean I have the DLC or not?? so confused!!!



Based on what I read in the discussion I believe you need to be at level 50 to get the DLC to work.


----------



## pengutango

FriendlyVillager said:


> OK I'm really confused about the whole DLC thing, cuz I have bought the DLC, but I'm still early in the game so haven't activated it.... Does this mean I have the DLC or not?? so confused!!!



*Short answer: *No, you don't have it.

*Longer answer:* Technically, it was part of the game, but of course to get more money from us, they made it a damn day 1 DLC. My LEAST favorite kind of DLC... -____-

To unlock it, you have to pay the add-on price. In the US, it's $8.99 USD. It's similar pricing elsewhere in the world. So, until you pay for it, no, you don't have it.

Even if you have bought it, you can't actually go to those areas until you get to level 50. You do have access to more options when you first make your character and more pet options.

@Everyone: Please clarify if I got something wrong as I don't have the DLC myself.


----------



## JCnator

@pengutango : You also have to befriend both Yuelia and Noelia before being able to trigger the DLC chapter via the former girl.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

So I can't play with someone who has completely finished playing the DLC, even though I've bought the DLC (but haven't unlocked it)


----------



## Libra

pengutango said:


> *Short answer: *No, you don't have it.



Given that they said they _bought_ the DLC; yes, they have it. Just that Origin Island isn't unlocked yet, but e.g. having a pet dragon is possible (obviously you need to make it far enough in the story to reach the vendor that has said pets).



pengutango said:


> *Longer answer:* Technically, it was part of the game, but of course to get more money from us, they made it a damn day 1 DLC.



I prefer having the DLC be optional. In Japan people had to pay for it as well, so I don't see why the rest of the world should have it "for free". Otherwise they would have to make the game more expensive and then people wouldn't be happy either.


----------



## FancyThat

FriendlyVillager said:


> OK I'm really confused about the whole DLC thing, cuz I have bought the DLC, but I'm still early in the game so haven't activated it.... Does this mean I have the DLC or not?? so confused!!!



You have it seeing as you paid for it so I believe you can still swap items and play with others who have it (but not those who don't) but you can't actually interact with the Origin island until you reach level 50 and complete the main story. Certain features are available to you now like extra character features during creation and extra hairstyles you can change at the cottage in the west grassy plains once you have the bliss bonus and more pet options.


----------



## Libra

FriendlyVillager said:


> So I can't play with someone who has completely finished playing the DLC, even though I've bought the DLC (but haven't unlocked it)



You can, but you can only go to the areas you have both unlocked. It's the same without the DLC, actually.


----------



## Cudon

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> @pengutango : You also have to befriend both Yuelia and Noelia before being able to trigger the DLC chapter via the former girl.


Then the clerk goes lololol do the story of the origin islands firts. It was a pretty rude of her.


----------



## Libra

There is a very handy list on GameFAQ's!

Item Drop List by Jadebell

I am so very happy and grateful to all those people who make things easier for the rest of us! <3


----------



## BiggKitty

FriendlyVillager said:


> OK I'm really confused about the whole DLC thing, cuz I have bought the DLC, but I'm still early in the game so haven't activated it.... Does this mean I have the DLC or not?? so confused!!!



Once you have bought the DLC you will be able to multiplay with others that also own it


----------



## Gracelia

Hmm with the DLC, when does the dragon pet unlock? At the moment, I can get a bird pet. But I don't know much else from it


----------



## Keen

As soon as you get to Terra Nimbus I believe. I completed the story, and the pet vendor on Terra Nimbus has the dragons.


----------



## Cudon

Gracelia said:


> Hmm with the DLC, when does the dragon pet unlock? At the moment, I can get a bird pet. But I don't know much else from it


You can obtain a dragon from Levitania. There will be a pet vendor in the first area you arrive in c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugghh the divine dragon can go **** itself >:s I dont want that armor anyway


----------



## Dasbreenee

Gracelia said:


> Hmm with the DLC, when does the dragon pet unlock? At the moment, I can get a bird pet. But I don't know much else from it


I personally didn't find them until getting to terra nimbus


----------



## windfall

Does anyone know where the great skytree in terra nimbus is?

edit: for a hero woodcutter quest

nvm found it


----------



## Dasbreenee

Does anyone have maybe 10 monster meat, 10 swordfish, 10 plains eel, 5 sea bream, that I could have? I can pay you tbt. Or if you can transfer dosh I can give
You dosh for it!


----------



## BiggKitty

Dasbreenee said:


> Does anyone have maybe 10 monster meat, 10 swordfish, 10 plains eel, 5 sea bream, that I could have? I can pay you tbt. Or if you can transfer dosh I can give
> You dosh for it!



I don't think you are able to transfer dosh as the only transfer option I can see is via the red chest in the guild office, and dosh does not come in handy little bags as in ACNL.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can anyone help me with a level 15 bow? I can pay you in a soccer field which can be sold for 30,000 dosh or so


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Can anyone help me with a level 15 bow? I can pay you in a soccer field which can be sold for 30,000 dosh or so



I haven't forgotten this, I did get most of the things for it but I need a giant beasts horn from an enemy that can only be obtained in the trail of darkness, if you find one I'll happily make the bow for you .


----------



## Punchyleaf

FancyThat said:


> I haven't forgotten this, I did get most of the things for it but I need a horn from an enemy that can only be obtained in the trail of darkness, if you find one I'll happily make the bow for you .



Which horn? is it dropped by the giant chimera thing?


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Which horn? is it dropped by the giant chimera thing?



Edited above post ^^, I think it's called hell gigante.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Jill check if I have that 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have giant horns but not that one


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Jill check if I have that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have giant horns but not that one



Ahh ok, well we'll keep looking .


----------



## Punchyleaf

Currently fighting one of the bosses in the hopes that I'll get one


----------



## Dasbreenee

BiggKitty said:


> I don't think you are able to transfer dosh as the only transfer option I can see is via the red chest in the guild office, and dosh does not come in handy little bags as in ACNL.



Darn. Well, I can still offer tbt or acnl bells or something else someone comes up with, if anyone can still help.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I am so angry. I just beat the chimera thing AND the gold dragon and these damn monsters destroyed my bounty boxes when I was leaving the ruins


----------



## Yookey

Loviechu said:


> I am so angry. I just beat the chimera thing AND the gold dragon and these damn monsters destroyed my bounty boxes when I was leaving the ruins


I'm paranoid of this, so I always leave the bounties in a safe place, and kill a road to safety, and then walk back with the bounties without having to worry XD


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> I am so angry. I just beat the chimera thing AND the gold dragon and these damn monsters destroyed my bounty boxes when I was leaving the ruins



That's happened to me before, it sucks sorry it happened .


----------



## Keen

Any suggestions of a good place to grind out level 37 - 50? I want to unlock the DLC and so far, nothing seems like a good place to just stay and grind


----------



## Punchyleaf

Nothing I can do but fight again 

River I've been grinding by basically going around back TO back and fighting all the bosses. The dark lord (?) dragon and ancient ruins has pretty much been my leveling for the past 15 levels. I've gained 3 levels just fighting those bosses in the past hour and a half


----------



## Yookey

Loviechu said:


> Nothing I can do but fight again
> 
> River I've been grinding by basically going around back TO back and fighting all the bosses. The dark lord (?) dragon and ancient ruins has pretty much been my leveling for the past 15 levels. I've gained 3 levels just fighting those bosses in the past hour and a half


this is how i leveled at that point as well ~


----------



## BiggKitty

Can anyone please tell me where to find the Millennial Tree?

It is a Pam request for a Millennial Branch and I have no idea where to start looking.

So far I haven't managed to complete one Pam request, she asks for items I have never heard of or the ones that I know are all super rare and I am fairly loathe to give her.


----------



## Yookey

BiggKitty said:


> Can anyone please tell me where to find the Millennial Tree?
> 
> It is a Pam request for a Millennial Branch and I have no idea where to start looking.
> 
> So far I haven't managed to complete one Pam request, she asks for items I have never heard of or the ones that I know are all super rare and I am fairly loathe to give her.



In the west grassy plains i think c:


----------



## BiggKitty

Yookey said:


> In the west grassy plains i think c:




On Jadebell thread it intimated it was in West Grassy Plains and I carefully scoured everywhere and found nothing. But because it is a Pam request for Lunares coins that made me wonder if it was on Origin Island.

Mind you I have plenty of previous missing things right under my nose.


----------



## Primalia

if I remember rightly that tree is the woodcutter God guest as well.  It appeared in the west grassy plains where the big bird usually flies, on the large raised area by the beach. Not sure if it appears without the God quest activated


----------



## BiggKitty

Primalia said:


> if I remember rightly that tree is the woodcutter God guest as well.  It appeared in the west grassy plains where the big bird usually flies, on the large raised area by the beach. Not sure if it appears without the God quest activated



I guess that is the answer. A lot of Pam requests revolve round God quests, I think I need to finish off some more lives Before I do anything else. Thanks, that will save any more searching.


----------



## Keen

Anybody around that can help me tackle the lightning wraith?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I can attempt it, though I can't guarantee a win LOL


----------



## Keen

It'd be much better than the npcs!

0860-4336-7885

Fyi, this will be my first time multiplaying


----------



## Punchyleaf

It'll be a piece of cake !  my code is 2895-8853-6698
Once you add me just open your portal and go to the area where the Lightning wraith is so I can teleport to your location 8)


----------



## Keen

Okie dokie, addin you and opening now.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Will be there shortly


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Do the mobs in Lava Cave do magic attacks? Cuz they keep doing major dmg to me and the Lava Golem takes 50% of my HP in one hit!!! My defense is really high but my magic defense is 5

Also how do i increase my magic defense, because I have tailor and blacksmith but i can't craft anything with magic defense

PS. I'm a paladin, it's the only fighting Life I have


----------



## Punchyleaf

Woo that was a handful lol


----------



## Keen

THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!!!!!

Legendary magician YAYAYAYAYA

Im sorry if I wasnt up to par with you on the attack >.<


----------



## Punchyleaf

River said:


> THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!!!!!
> 
> Legendary magician YAYAYAYAYA
> 
> Im sorry if I wasnt up to par with you on the attack >.<


No no it was fine ^^ I kept Running in front of it to distract long enough for you to heal lol


----------



## spCrossing

Still unsure if I'll get it or not.

Looks really really neat, but money, it goes to Smash Wii U and Pokemon ORAS.

For the beautiful people out there, what's this game like?
It looks like Harvest Moon if it crosses over with Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Yookey

sp19047 said:


> Still unsure if I'll get it or not.
> 
> Looks really really neat, but money, it goes to Smash Wii U and Pokemon ORAS.
> 
> For the beautiful people out there, what's this game like?
> It looks like Harvest Moon if it crosses over with Kingdom Hearts.


I'm absolutely addicted to it. Definitely worth the money IMO. There's so many different things to do on it, and it definitely has many many hours of gameplay. I haven't played Harvest Moon or Kingdom Hearts however, so I can't compare it to either.
You are a character, you follow a story that unlocks areas, you stray away and do side quests for residents as well as quests for your occupation. You gather, craft, and battle and level up, become stronger as you go. It's the kind of game I've always loved, so I'm extremely addicted to it. I haven't tried the DLC yet, but I'm sure it'll only make the game so much better. The multiplayer is absolutely awesome as well. Only thing I'm disappointed with is that I can't trade dosh/money. xD

I can only speak for myself though, but I'd say it's definitely worth it.. Get it. c;


----------



## spCrossing

Yookey said:


> I'm absolutely addicted to it. Definitely worth the money IMO. There's so many different things to do on it, and it definitely has many many hours of gameplay. I haven't played Harvest Moon or Kingdom Hearts however, so I can't compare it to either.
> You are a character, you follow a story that unlocks areas, you stray away and do side quests for residents as well as quests for your occupation. You gather, craft, and battle and level up, become stronger as you go. It's the kind of game I've always loved, so I'm extremely addicted to it. I haven't tried the DLC yet, but I'm sure it'll only make the game so much better. The multiplayer is absolutely awesome as well. Only thing I'm disappointed with is that I can't trade dosh/money. xD
> 
> I can only speak for myself though, but I'd say it's definitely worth it.. Get it. c;


Oh, this sounds so cool.

I'll pick it up eventually, probably for Christmas or something.


----------



## BiggKitty

Can anyone please help me with a level 14 woodcutter's axe. My blacksmith recipes don't appear to have much for woodcutter's. I have a level 8 Goddess axe at present, so if you don't have or can't make a level 14 one, anything better than what I have would be a great asset.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Can anyone please help me with a level 14 woodcutter's axe. My blacksmith recipes don't appear to have much for woodcutter's. I have a level 8 Goddess axe at present, so if you don't have or can't make a level 14 one, anything better than what I have would be a great asset.



I'll check my recipes later, I'm sure I can make you something better . Axe is in carpentry btw .


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Can anyone please help me with a level 14 woodcutter's axe. My blacksmith recipes don't appear to have much for woodcutter's. I have a level 8 Goddess axe at present, so if you don't have or can't make a level 14 one, anything better than what I have would be a great asset.



The Gigaga Axe is level 12 and can be bought (click here). It's not that much better than a Goddess axe, but at least it's something? Other than that, you need Carpenter for axes.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> I'll check my recipes later, I'm sure I can make you something better . Axe is in carpentry btw .




If you have a recipe to make a suitable axe, I will make sure I can supply the ingredients, thanks, but will go and buy the Gigaga one for now

I made the Gigaga axe, so am looking for something stronger Pls, and if you can make it I will supply the ingredients happily


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> If you have a recipe to make a suitable axe, I will make sure I can supply the ingredients, thanks, but will go and buy the Gigaga one for now
> 
> I made the Gigaga axe, so am looking for something stronger Pls, and if you can make it I will supply the ingredients happily



I can make a level 15 axe , I believe level 15 is the highest for tools as I've all level 15 recipes and I'm not missing any, also I'm God rank. I'm just finishing up something on New Leaf then I'll check what items are needed for the axe .


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> I am looking for a Dragon King's Sword (it's a DLC item; you can get it from offering a gold coin to the fountain in Castele). If - by any chance - someone has a spare, please send me a PM? Thanks!



Still looking for a Dragon King's Sword since the RNG Gods hate me. Willing to pay TBT! Thanks!


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> If you have a recipe to make a suitable axe, I will make sure I can supply the ingredients, thanks, but will go and buy the Gigaga one for now
> 
> I made the Gigaga axe, so am looking for something stronger Pls, and if you can make it I will supply the ingredients happily





FancyThat said:


> I can make a level 15 axe , I believe level 15 is the highest for tools as I've all level 15 recipes and I'm not missing any, also I'm God rank. I'm just finishing up something on New Leaf then I'll check what items are needed for the axe .



Ok so it's called a Meteor Axe, level 15, does special tree damage + as a special effect. I have divine beams already and I can go get a giant divine log, but i need 3 ancient stone +. If you can get those ancient stone + I'll happily make you the axe .


----------



## Keen

Not asking anybody to make it, but what is a good staff for level 15 magic skill? I'm currently using a level 7 and well.. would like something a little stronger.


----------



## Libra

River said:


> Not asking anybody to make it, but what is a good staff for level 15 magic skill? I'm currently using a level 7 and well.. would like something a little stronger.



The best staff at that level would be the Dark Sultan's Staff (110 Magic Attack - more info here), but that's a DLC item you can get from the fountains, so you'll need some luck there. The second most powerful would be Esmerelda's Staff (80 Magic Attack - more info here), which is a level 12 staff and also a DLC item from the fountains.

The RNG Gods seem to hate me so I can't help you with the Dark Sultan's Staff. But! I can get you Esmerelda's Staff, if you want.


----------



## FancyThat

River said:


> Not asking anybody to make it, but what is a good staff for level 15 magic skill? I'm currently using a level 7 and well.. would like something a little stronger.



The best rod is a staff of dawn or chaos bringer (both level 15). Level 15 is the highest I believe for any weapon or tool and they all require hard to find/rare items. For staff of dawn you need divine beams, Yggdrasil branch and a star diamond. For chaos bringer you need gigaga beams, spell stone and a berserk stone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind misread, thought you said level 15 staff .


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hoping to get this game soon! Saving up a bunch of tbt just for this 

My tbt and my collectibles right now equal somewhere around 8000 btb


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Ok so it's called a Meteor Axe, level 15, does special tree damage + as a special effect. I have divine beams already and I can go get a giant divine log, but i need 3 ancient stone +. If you can get those ancient stone + I'll happily make you the axe .



have narrowed down where to get the ancient stone, so just need my DS to recharge and will be off to the Tower trials on a shopping spree!  Thanks.


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> have narrowed down where to get the ancient stone, so just need my DS to recharge and will be off to the Tower trials on a shopping spree!  Thanks.



Ok no problem , I'll be around on and off tonight if you want me to make it tonight . Just PM me and I should get an alert and I'll try to get on here Asap ^^.


----------



## Punchyleaf

A question to european players with DLC
So the floating place where the Lightning wreath is, for you guys is called levitania and your highest rank is called God?


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> A question to european players with DLC
> So the floating place where the Lightning wreath is, for you guys is called levitania and your highest rank is called God?



Yes that's correct.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How is the game to everyone so far? Looks fun


----------



## Punchyleaf

FancyThat said:


> Yes that's correct.



Hmm  I think I like that more lol
It's Terra Nimbus for us which roughly translates to Earth Cloud
And "Creator" rank


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Hmm  I think I like that more lol
> It's Terra Nimbus for us which roughly translates to Earth Cloud
> And "Creator" rank



Oh ok, is that North America?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> How is the game to everyone so far? Looks fun



It's awesome , I've sunk far to many hours into it .


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yep, NA games :3
Probably didn't want to offend any religions or such by using "God" 
Don't understand the who Levitania change though


----------



## NikkiNikki

Is the game worth to buy?


----------



## FancyThat

Loviechu said:


> Yep, NA games :3
> Probably didn't want to offend any religions or such by using "God"
> Don't understand the who Levitania change though



Ahh ok lol. Yeah that change is a bit odd.


----------



## windfall

What would the recommend level be for the first tower trial? 

Kinda wanna try it out, but I don't want to get killed if I'm not at a high enough level. :s


----------



## Dasbreenee

Loviechu said:


> Yep, NA games :3
> Probably didn't want to offend any religions or such by using "God"
> Don't understand the who Levitania change though


That's odd. Im in NA and it is called terra nimbus, but it says god rank for me. Owo


----------



## BiggKitty

I am looking for a giga Gigaga tree on Origin Island, I need to cash the bounty in for a task to become woodcutter God. I can find a great Gigaga tree but that doesn't give any bounty, so is obviously not the right one, the location given is eastern central plains, but I have searched the whole island and not found it yet. Any ideas welcome please?


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> I am looking for a giga Gigaga tree on Origin Island, I need to cash the bounty in for a task to become woodcutter God. I can find a great Gigaga tree but that doesn't give any bounty, so is obviously not the right one, the location given is eastern central plains, but I have searched the whole island and not found it yet. Any ideas welcome please?



It's up on a ridged area to the east, run up a slope and its a huge tree with a few smaller ones. Next to some ruins where the large fish sometimes spawns.


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> I am looking for a giga Gigaga tree on Origin Island, I need to cash the bounty in for a task to become woodcutter God. I can find a great Gigaga tree but that doesn't give any bounty, so is obviously not the right one, the location given is eastern central plains, but I have searched the whole island and not found it yet. Any ideas welcome please?



You need to go south-east and you should be able to walk uphill. There is a small pond where you can fish and if you continue walking south there are more trees. The big one is the one you're looking for. The area looks a bit like a Zen Garden, actually. Here is a picture of what you should look for.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> It's up on a ridged area to the east, run up a slope and its a huge tree with a few smaller ones. Next to some ruins where the large fish sometimes spawns.



Thanks FancyThat and Libra, I have no idea how I kept missing it, found first time now and mission complete

Off to get my ancient stones next


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Thanks FancyThat and Libra, I have no idea how I kept missing it, found first time now and mission complete
> 
> Off to get my ancient stones next



I missed it at first as well . 

Ok good luck .


----------



## BiggKitty

I've been side tracked.... And I am dreadful at finding things, where on the Western Grassy Plains is the Millennial Tree Pls, and yes, I do have the special task under way so it should be showing?


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> I've been side tracked.... And I am dreadful at finding things, where on the Western Grassy Plains is the Millennial Tree Pls, and yes, I do have the special task under way so it should be showing?



IIRC it's near the cottage where you can change your hair. Go along from there and over to the area up the little hills to the pond. I think the big bird spawns there sometimes. I'm bad at descriptions .


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> IIRC it's near the cottage where you can change your hair. Go along from there and over to the area up the little hills to the pond. I think the big bird spawns there sometimes. I'm bad at descriptions .



Thanks, that should help. 

I have the ancient stones now, do you want to come to me or me to you with them?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Can someone tell me why Odin has hearts above his head please??


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> Thanks, that should help.
> 
> I have the ancient stones now, do you want to come to me or me to you with them?



Oh ok cool , I don't mind whichever you prefer . I can make the axe right away then you can come collect it .


----------



## Dasbreenee

Loviechu said:


> Can someone tell me why Odin has hearts above his head please??


Doesn't the dlc add an npc relationship system?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Dasbreenee said:


> Doesn't the dlc add an npc relationship system?




Yes but it doesn't explain why he has hearts over his head when he has never had them before when I would recruit him


----------



## Libra

Loviechu said:


> Yes but it doesn't explain why he has hearts over his head when he has never had them before when I would recruit him



I think the hearts appear when your friendship with a NPC is very high. I have the same with Erik; his friendship is 80 and he has the hearts. None of the other NPC's have them.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Libra said:


> I think the hearts appear when your friendship with a NPC is very high. I have the same with Erik; his friendship is 80 and he has the hearts. None of the other NPC's have them.




Ah ok that makes sense. I wonder if it makes them stronger or something :|


----------



## Jade_Amell

Just got the game and finished the prologue quests. I picked up a bunch of other quests but have no idea where to go for em. x.x;


----------



## FriendlyVillager

ACN_Jade said:


> Just got the game and finished the prologue quests. I picked up a bunch of other quests but have no idea where to go for em. x.x;



Yeah the game doesn't tell u where to look for a lot of the things, you kinda just have to google search

some items you can only get from certain Lifes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey guys the only combat Life I have is Paladin, so I've put all my stats into Strength and Vitality and nothing else...  but now I wanna try hunter, can I continue leaving all my other stats at 5? I don't plan on using Hunter much, my main combat will still be paladin


----------



## Peoki

Does anyone remember where Abahkus is in Al Maajik? I've been running around town to turn in 'The Desert Merchant 1' challenge and have had no luck finding him.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

One day. I will join you guys ;-;


----------



## windfall

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey guys the only combat Life I have is Paladin, so I've put all my stats into Strength and Vitality and nothing else...  but now I wanna try hunter, can I continue leaving all my other stats at 5? I don't plan on using Hunter much, my main combat will still be paladin



I think you should be fine  

Hunter mainly focuses on dex and there's a small focus in strength. For paladin, the main focus is on strength, so there's some overlap!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peoki said:


> Does anyone remember where Abahkus is in Al Maajik? I've been running around town to turn in 'The Desert Merchant 1' challenge and have had no luck finding him.



If you press X on quest tab, it should show you where the issuer is located. Hope that helps, I don't remember who Abahkus is D;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Soooo another question. I can now own my own horse. Is the horse the only steed you're able to "keep"
What about the "special" mounts from lunares coins, are those able to be kept along with your own horse or is it you can only keep either a horse OR a special mount?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Hello everybody. I just got this game today and I can now join in the conversation and help others too.


----------



## windfall

Loviechu said:


> Soooo another question. I can now own my own horse. Is the horse the only steed you're able to "keep"
> What about the "special" mounts from lunares coins, are those able to be kept along with your own horse or is it you can only keep either a horse OR a special mount?



You can keep the special mounts from Lunares coins too, you just can't name them. They act just like your steed.

If you have a special mount, you can choose to ride the special mount or your regular steed.


----------



## Peoki

windfall said:


> If you press X on quest tab, it should show you where the issuer is located. Hope that helps, I don't remember who Abahkus is D;


It only shows an overview of the whole map and indicates he's in Al Maajik. I spent a good hour searching the whole area during night and day.


----------



## windfall

Peoki said:


> It only shows an overview of the whole map and indicates he's in Al Maajik. I spent a good hour searching the whole area during night and day.



I looked through my list of quests and I sorta remember the description - I think he might be in the desert oasis, out in the aridian desert. He's the one next to the camel. 

Most quests say sandtown/spelltown o_o


----------



## Jade_Amell

Royal Grasshopper where are you?!?!


----------



## Punchyleaf

windfall said:


> You can keep the special mounts from Lunares coins too, you just can't name them. They act just like your steed.
> 
> If you have a special mount, you can choose to ride the special mount or your regular steed.



So I get to have two mounts, one regular and one special??? Awesome


----------



## Peoki

windfall said:


> I looked through my list of quests and I sorta remember the description - I think he might be in the desert oasis, out in the aridian desert. He's the one next to the camel.
> 
> Most quests say sandtown/spelltown o_o



Ack! I found him. Thank you so much. 
I should read more carefully. ha... ;;


----------



## Gracelia

ACN_Jade said:


> Royal Grasshopper where are you?!?!



If you need one, I'm more than happy to give you one! I have got the DLC though (ovo). I usually find it right at the beginning of the East Grassy Plains and somewhere in West Grassy Plains (idk the spots, I just kind of pick all bugs lol><)


----------



## Keen

Ive been a busy bee.
Got to master Tailor all in one night, expert carpenter, started woodcutting and been grinding levels.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone wanna play online?


----------



## Mentlegen

Loviechu said:


> Ah ok that makes sense. I wonder if it makes them stronger or something :|



Their stats do increase slightly


----------



## Jade_Amell

Gracelia said:


> If you need one, I'm more than happy to give you one! I have got the DLC though (ovo). I usually find it right at the beginning of the East Grassy Plains and somewhere in West Grassy Plains (idk the spots, I just kind of pick all bugs lol><)



I might take you up on that offer. But I don't have the DLC yet. Do I need it?


----------



## Sholee

ACN_Jade said:


> I might take you up on that offer. But I don't have the DLC yet. Do I need it?



if you don't have the DLC, you can't trade with people who do and vice versa.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Ahh okay. I'll grab the DLC then. I'm liking the game so far so it should be worth it.


----------



## Libra

Not having much luck with Pam's requests, blah. She keeps asking for impossible stuff. x_x


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

This is another noob question of mine, but how do I get the DLC? I don't see it on the eshop anywhere.


----------



## effluo

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> This is another noob question of mine, but how do I get the DLC? I don't see it on the eshop anywhere.



It's on the start up screen. It says "Add-On Content"


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

effluo said:


> It's on the start up screen. It says "Add-On Content"



How did I not notice that? I feel dumb for asking, but thanks for answering my question.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Anyone have an extra evil shard?


----------



## BiggKitty

Libra said:


> Not having much luck with Pam's requests, blah. She keeps asking for impossible stuff. x_x



Likewise, I haven't managed to do one of her requests so far.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Who's strongest? Ancient Dragon or the shadow monsters? I'm trying to decide which to level grind on


----------



## windfall

Libra said:


> Not having much luck with Pam's requests, blah. She keeps asking for impossible stuff. x_x



Oh man, I know how you feel x_X She keeps asking me for things I've never made or forged before. That, or 30x Life Cures and 20 Sapphires (....which I buy for her ._.) 


It's pretty ridiculous  I just want the nice hunter gear. I used 6 gold coins so far and I've got Pino's hat (x3 omg) and Leilah's shoes (x2). And a marine horse saddle.


----------



## effluo

Where can you mine/buy platinum ingots or ore? Also Demonic Powder?


----------



## windfall

effluo said:


> Where can you mine/buy platinum ingots or ore? Also Demonic Powder?



You can mine for platinum at the very top of Mt. Snowpeak (where all the snow is. 

You can buy demonic powder from the Al Maajik "Material Wonders" shop. 


http://reveriaexplorer.com/ is a great site!


----------



## Libra

windfall said:


> It's pretty ridiculous  I just want the nice hunter gear. I used 6 gold coins so far and I've got Pino's hat (x3 omg) and Leilah's shoes (x2). And a marine horse saddle.



I just want the Dragon King's Sword, so I know the feeling.  I'll check later what Hunter gear the fountain gives me (I'll offer coins without saving). If there's anything that you can use, I'll be more than happy to give it to you.


----------



## Shimmer

Is this game a good game? I really like Animal Crossing because it's a sandbox game where I can do whatever I want no matter what. Is this game kinda the same? I'm not much into JRPGS so I'm worried that this game is basically one. Is it?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

YEESSSS CANT WAIT TO JOIN YOU GUYYYS!!! DOWNLOADING NOW!!!!!


----------



## Sholee

Shimmer said:


> Is this game a good game? I really like Animal Crossing because it's a sandbox game where I can do whatever I want no matter what. Is this game kinda the same? I'm not much into JRPGS so I'm worried that this game is basically one. Is it?



The only similarities to ACNL i see in this game is the fact you can decorate your houses which is quite limited in furniture sets. Other than that, I still think you should get this game, there is some sandbox elements to this game but the game does force you to move through the story to open new areas for items/quests. There is some level grinding but it's not as bad as most JRPGs i've played. Time goes by very quick when playing this game so leveling doesn't feel like a chore to me. I would suggest you watch some youtube videos of the game before buying the game.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is it a long lasting game?


----------



## Dasbreenee

Still needing monster meat, plains eel, and sea bream. I can offer tbt or items. (Very limited on items as I've been focusing on cooking)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Is anyone a master mercenary that can buy some monster meat please ^^


----------



## Dasbreenee

Loviechu said:


> Is anyone a master mercenary that can buy some monster meat please ^^



I looked it up online and saw that was the way to get it. And I don't wanna become a master mercenary just for monster meat. XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I am now a wizard! Just got the license


----------



## Yookey

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I am now a wizard! Just got the license



Congratulations on getting the game c:


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah I can't stand mercenary because of the giant sword and slow movement when fighting ; n ;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yookey said:


> Congratulations on getting the game c:



Thanks! Hope to play with you guys


----------



## Keen

windfall said:


> Oh man, I know how you feel x_X She keeps asking me for things I've never made or forged before. That, or 30x Life Cures and 20 Sapphires (....which I buy for her ._.)
> 
> 
> It's pretty ridiculous  I just want the nice hunter gear. I used 6 gold coins so far and I've got Pino's hat (x3 omg) and Leilah's shoes (x2). And a marine horse saddle.




Interested in selling any of those?


----------



## Jade_Amell

Finally got a Royal Grasshopper! I had to keep rezoning. x.X I'm not sure what other Life I should work on too. Hmm...


----------



## FriendlyVillager

ACN_Jade said:


> Finally got a Royal Grasshopper! I had to keep rezoning. x.X I'm not sure what other Life I should work on too. Hmm...



Can you please tell me where you found one? I need one too for one of my quests


----------



## Jade_Amell

East Grassy Plains by the entrance.  I had to zone in and out a couple times and I have a nice pile of common grasshoppers...


----------



## windfall

Libra said:


> I just want the Dragon King's Sword, so I know the feeling.  I'll check later what Hunter gear the fountain gives me (I'll offer coins without saving). If there's anything that you can use, I'll be more than happy to give it to you.



I got the Dragon Slayer's sword from the Elderwood, but it's not the same. :c If you're interested you can have it?  

I just grinded out 4 more gold coins so I'll try offering them without saving too~ hopefully we get lucky!




River said:


> Interested in selling any of those?



Do you have any lunares coins items to trade? Otherwise you can have a hat and boots for free  I don't think there's an option to trade dosh in game :/


----------



## Punchyleaf

Whelp, I am now a master mercenary because DANGIT I need that monster meat. 
So 2 hours later and I'm master. Nice xD


----------



## Keen

No coins yet 

I can trade for TBT bell tho


----------



## windfall

River said:


> No coins yet
> 
> I can trade for TBT bell tho



You can just have them  Don't really need TBT bells haha. Are you available now?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Loving this game so far! Just got my dog from one of the bliss prizes


----------



## Hibiki

YAIY, FATMUDKIPZ GOT THE GAME AFTER WEEKS. YAY HUZZAH YAY.


----------



## Libra

Here is the list of items (in alphabetical order) which can be bought with Lunares Coins from the Exchange Clerk in Pam's Office. From what I've found these cannot be traded, unlike the items you can get from the fountains. If someone could confirm this, however; that'd be great!



Spoiler: Exchange Clerk - Lunares Coin Items



Alchemst's Pride: Helps raise your alchemy skills faster.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Angelic Mirror: Decoration item that allows you to edit your look in your room.	Exchanged for 15 Golden Lunares coins. 

Anger's Pride:Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Blacksmith's Pride: Helps raise your Blacksmith's skills faster.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Carpenter's Pride: Helps raise your carpenters skills faster.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Companion Cape: A cape that gives the user: Friendship growth rate x2	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Cook's Pride: Helps raise your cooking skills faster.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Demonic Mirror: Decoration item that allows you to respec in your room.	Exchanged for 12 Golden Lunares coins. 

Fanciful Feet: Feet item that gives the user: 2x EXP.	Exchanged for 7 Golden Lunares coins. 

Friendship Gloves: Gloves that give a massive bonus to friendship points	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Goddess's Blessing: Charm that allows to user to fully regain HP with the use of a single Life Cure.	Exchanged for 7 Golden Lunares coins. 

Hermes Sandals: Feet item that gives the user: Dash without using SP.	Exchanged for 5 Golden Lunares coins. 

Hunter's Pride: Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Legendary Talisman: Talisman that gives Knockback Resistence.	Exchanged for 5 Golden Lunares coins. 

Magician's Pride: Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Mercenary's Pride: Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Millionares Feet: Feet item that gives the user: Dosh Drop ++++.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Miner's Pride: Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Miracle Gloves: Gloves that allow you to revive non-player party members to full HP.	Exchanged for 5 Golden Lunares coins. 

Moon Ring: Ring that gives SP Recovery ++++.	Exchanged for 5 Golden Lunares coins. 

Paladin's Pride: Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Rainbow Vase: Decoration item that allows you to dye items in your room.	Exchanged for 9 Golden Lunares coins. 

Royal Pass: This golden pass enables you to use the inn and other facilities for free.	Exchanged for 10 Golden Lunares coins. 

Star Ring: Ring that gives auto HP recovery in battle.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Sun ring: Ring that gives S. Skill charge rate x2	Exchanged for 7 Golden Lunares coins. 

Tailor's Pride: Helps raise your tailoring skills faster.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins. 

Treasure Gloves: Gloves that will give you double the rewards found in chests.	Exchanged for 7 Golden Lunares coins. 

Woodcutter's Pride:Tremendously increased skill gain for life equipment.	Exchanged for 3 Golden Lunares coins.


Source here.


----------



## BiggKitty

Should we start a thread in the TBT marketplace or even here in Treehouse for players looking for items ?

The options could be just plain gifting, trading one item for another or even selling for TBT bells.

Our General thread is spawning so many pages, often pleas for help are getting lost and the numbers playing the game are growing daily.

BigJC where are you?


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> Should we start a thread in the TBT marketplace or even here in Treehouse for players looking for items ?



Yeah, I already suggested that a while ago. I'd love to help other players but like you say; requests for help get lost in all the pages here.  There's the on-line thread, but I think another separate thread - only for trading/searching/buying/selling items - would be a good idea.

*[EDIT]*
I've sent a PM to one of the Administrators asking if it would be okay to have another thread. I'll let you know what the answer is.


----------



## Dasbreenee

I think a new thread would be wonderful. But then again, even requests could get lost there. If that makes sense. 

On a side note, I have two interviews tomorrow, one at 10AM. It's currently 5am and I'm still up playing FL.


----------



## Libra

windfall said:


> I got the Dragon Slayer's sword from the Elderwood, but it's not the same. :c If you're interested you can have it?



I'm definitely interested! Anything is better than the sword I have now.


----------



## FancyThat

Can we get this thread a sticky do you guys think? It has more replies than the Zelda and Mario Kart threads. Would be awesome if we could. 

Not sure about a separate thread in the TBT marketplace, I still think people would ask here for items.


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> Not sure about a separate thread in the TBT marketplace, I still think people would ask here for items.



I wouldn't do it in the TBT Marketplace, but here; in the Nintento Treehouse.


----------



## Manazran

How do I get my hands onto a Rainbow Trout?I need it for a quest and I can't find it :/


----------



## Libra

Manazran said:


> How do I get my hands onto a Rainbow Trout?I need it for a quest and I can't find it :/



Click here for more info.  You can buy it in Elderwood Village. Or it's a bounty drop from a Plains Bear.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Libra said:


> Click here for more info.  You can buy it in Elderwood Village. Or it's a bounty drop from a Plains Bear.



That website is awesome.


----------



## Sholee

is there a better way to raise friendship levels with npc? i've been partying with odin/olivia for like 10+ levels now and they're still at 60ish friendship.


----------



## Libra

Sholee said:


> is there a better way to raise friendship levels with npc? i've been partying with odin/olivia for like 10+ levels now and they're still at 60ish friendship.



Fighting bosses, I think. That seems to help me, though at other times I have the feeling it's rather random.


----------



## Goth

Is this game like Harvest Moon?


----------



## Sholee

Libra said:


> Fighting bosses, I think. That seems to help me, though at other times I have the feeling it's rather random.



bah i do fight bosses, but does fainting affect friendships? i always revive them before the timer runs out though.




GaMERCaT said:


> Is this game like Harvest Moon?



no I personally don't think so, there's no farming aspect to it or marriage.


----------



## Libra

Sholee said:


> bah i do fight bosses, but does fainting affect friendships? i always revive them before the timer runs out though.



Yes, I think they lose 3 friendship points if you don't revive them before the timer runs out. If you do, then your friendship isn't affected.

I'm not sure what exactly affects the friendship level. Sometimes we fight a boss and nothing happens, and then sometimes we're simply running around and I'll get a message saying the friendship went way up.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Can we get this thread a sticky do you guys think? It has more replies than the Zelda and Mario Kart threads. Would be awesome if we could.
> 
> Not sure about a separate thread in the TBT marketplace, I still think people would ask here for items.



I did ask Jeremy early days if this could be made a sticky, but it wasn't considered to be a "big" enough game at the time, perhaps I will ask if he could now reconsider


----------



## Punchyleaf

I am now a Hero cook 8) if anyone needs monster meat just let me know since I'm able to finally buy some >_< in other news, dragon meat is a pain to find.


----------



## BiggKitty

GaMERCaT said:


> Is this game like Harvest Moon?




I played Harvest Moon a New Biginning, which I enjoyed but did get a little bored with doing the same tasks day in and day out. In FL you have no crops or animals to look after, you are not working towards building a town or finding a sweetheart to marry.
Everything in FL revolves around the dozen lives and completing quests.


----------



## Yookey

I've got to say that getting a golden swordfish is an extreme pain. Trying to become a Legendary angler, and it just won't appear. Last thing I need too XD


----------



## Sholee

Yookey said:


> I've got to say that getting a golden swordfish is an extreme pain. Trying to become a Legendary angler, and it just won't appear. Last thing I need too XD



crap, i'm not looking forward to this. Whats your luck at btw?


----------



## Yookey

Sholee said:


> crap, i'm not looking forward to this. Whats your luck at btw?


My stats are currently:
Strength: 5
Vitality: 44
Intelligence: 50
Focus: 50
Dexterity: 5
Luck: 50

So far I've been lucky with catching everything.. but the golden swordfish. I've been trying to run back and forth through different areas trying to get it to appear, but meh. No luck. It's my last gathering job to get to legendary as well. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

How depressing. It finally appears and I loose it. So close ;-;
Now to get me a better fishing rod in hopes of better luck next time D:


----------



## Sholee

ahhh i better start raising my luck


----------



## Libra

Loviechu said:


> I am now a Hero cook 8) if anyone needs monster meat just let me know since I'm able to finally buy some >_< in other news, dragon meat is a pain to find.



Dragon meat can be bought, but you need the DLC for that.


----------



## Primalia

Yookey said:


> My stats are currently:
> Strength: 5
> Vitality: 44
> Intelligence: 50
> Focus: 50
> Dexterity: 5
> Luck: 50
> 
> So far I've been lucky with catching everything.. but the golden swordfish. I've been trying to run back and forth through different areas trying to get it to appear, but meh. No luck. It's my last gathering job to get to legendary as well. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How depressing. It finally appears and I loose it. So close ;-;
> Now to get me a better fishing rod in hopes of better luck next time D:


Not sure if you know this but leaving an area and rentering it doesn't change this type of fish that drops a bounty. You have to sleep until the next day and hope the fish you need is now there. I kept sleeping in my Port Puerto house and checking the swordfish for about 4 days until the gold one appeared then I saved before trying to catch it, that way if you lose it you can just reload if you wish and try again. Good luck with getting a better rod .


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> I wouldn't do it in the TBT Marketplace, but here; in the Nintento Treehouse.



Ah ok, makes sense .



BiggKitty said:


> I did ask Jeremy early days if this could be made a sticky, but it wasn't considered to be a "big" enough game at the time, perhaps I will ask if he could now reconsider



Yay we got a sticky , thanks for asking and thanks Jeremy or whoever sticked it .


----------



## Yookey

Primalia said:


> Not sure if you know this but leaving an area and rentering it doesn't change this type of fish that drops a bounty. You have to sleep until the next day and hope the fish you need is now there. I kept sleeping in my Port Puerto house and checking the swordfish for about 4 days until the gold one appeared then I saved before trying to catch it, that way if you lose it you can just reload if you wish and try again. Good luck with getting a better rod .



Actually it does. I magaged to get it to appear twice by warping back to my home and running back out again. 
Anyway, better rod didn't help much. No idea where to get an even better one either, so trying to level my fishing to 15 now in hopes it helps a little ><


----------



## Punchyleaf

Libra said:


> Dragon meat can be bought, but you need the DLC for that.




I have the DLC *wink wonk* 
But wait where is that shrine????


----------



## Primalia

Yookey said:


> Actually it does. I magaged to get it to appear twice by warping back to my home and running back out again.
> Anyway, better rod didn't help much. No idea where to get an even better one either, so trying to level my fishing to 15 now in hopes it helps a little ><



Lol well if I had realised that I could have saved a lot of time sleeping !!!


----------



## Libra

Jeremy told me it was okay, so here we go:

Fantasy Life - Items Exchange Thread 

Not sure if this will help, but we can try, right? 



Loviechu said:


> But wait where is that shrine????



It's on Origin Island. Follow the road that goes north/east. Click here for a picture; it's the road with the brown/non-grass area.


----------



## BiggKitty

FancyThat said:


> Ah ok, makes sense .
> 
> 
> 
> Yay we got a sticky , thanks for asking and thanks Jeremy or whoever sticked it .



It was Jeremy who stickied it, he said now Pokemon and Smash Bros has been moved out there was more room to sticky Fantasy Life


----------



## Libra

BiggKitty said:


> It was Jeremy who stickied it, he said now Pokemon and Smash Bros has been moved out there was more room to sticky Fantasy Life



Jeremy is our hero. <3


----------



## FancyThat

BiggKitty said:


> It was Jeremy who stickied it, he said now Pokemon and Smash Bros has been moved out there was more room to sticky Fantasy Life



He's awesome ^^, and thanks again for asking .


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got my own pet horse and named it Reginald xD!

Also where do you find royal grasshoppers? Need it for the kid at the square


----------



## windfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just got my own pet horse and named it Reginald xD!
> 
> Also where do you find royal grasshoppers? Need it for the kid at the square



Congrats! What color horse is it?  I love my horse ahhh 


Royal grasshoppers can be found in the East Grassy Plains, just leave and enter the area again if you get a common grasshopper. They'll respawn eventually!


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just got my own pet horse and named it Reginald xD!
> 
> Also where do you find royal grasshoppers? Need it for the kid at the square



That is an awesome name , what colour did you pick? Mine is black and called Shadow .

Royal grass hoppers are near the entrance to the woods iirc.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

windfall said:


> Congrats! What color horse is it?  I love my horse ahhh
> 
> 
> Royal grasshoppers can be found in the East Grassy Plains, just leave and enter the area again if you get a common grasshopper. They'll respawn eventually!



Mines white 

Also is there a certain area in the grassy plains they spawn?


----------



## Mentlegen

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just got my own pet horse and named it Reginald xD!
> 
> Also where do you find royal grasshoppers? Need it for the kid at the square



You can find it around: East Grassy Plains, West Grassy Plains.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The horse makes it 100% easier to carry bounties and my dog around also!


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The horse makes it 100% easier to carry bounties and my dog around also!



Certainly comes in handy, the special mounts with the DLC as well.


----------



## Sholee

i wish pets could be just as strong as the npcs
i miss my little birdie


----------



## Libra

windfall said:


> I love my horse



I keep forgetting to use mine. x_x Every time I use my map I see the little icon telling me where I left it and I go "that's right, I have a horse!" -_-'


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> I keep forgetting to use mine. x_x Every time I use my map I see the little icon telling me where I left it and I go "that's right, I have a horse!" -_-'



Wait.... You can have a horse in this game?


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> Wait.... You can have a horse in this game?



Yeah, it's the fourth bliss bonus (first one lets you rent a horse in Castele, next is Port Puerto, then you have the-city-of-which-I-still-can't-spell-the-name and the fourth one lets you own your own horse; it waits for you when you dismount it, though it still runs away if it's hit by a monster). It's useful for bounties (they basically 'disappear' when you're riding your horse), but I just dash everywhere and if I have a bounty I just hope it doesn't get destroyed. There are three colors; white, black and brown and you can give it a name. You can call it from the stables of the city you're in. Similar to the special mounts, actually.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I feel like if I don't read the dialogue I'd miss a bunch. It's just there's soooo much.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The horse makes it 100% easier to carry bounties and my dog around also!



Funny enough, I've never actually used the horse yet. I have the bliss bonus for it but I've never tried it, I keep forgetting XD


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> Yeah, it's the fourth bliss bonus (first one lets you rent a horse in Castele, next is Port Puerto, then you have the-city-of-which-I-still-can't-spell-the-name and the fourth one lets you own your own horse; it waits for you when you dismount it, though it still runs away if it's hit by a monster). It's useful for bounties (they basically 'disappear' when you're riding your horse), but I just dash everywhere and if I have a bounty I just hope it doesn't get destroyed. There are three colors; white, black and brown and you can give it a name. You can call it from the stables of the city you're in. Similar to the special mounts, actually.



Ugh, that sounds like waaaaay too much trouble to do....


----------



## Yookey

Libra said:


> Yeah, it's the fourth bliss bonus (first one lets you rent a horse in Castele, next is Port Puerto, then you have the-city-of-which-I-still-can't-spell-the-name and the fourth one lets you own your own horse; it waits for you when you dismount it, though it still runs away if it's hit by a monster). It's useful for bounties (they basically 'disappear' when you're riding your horse), but I just dash everywhere and if I have a bounty I just hope it doesn't get destroyed. There are three colors; white, black and brown and you can give it a name. You can call it from the stables of the city you're in. Similar to the special mounts, actually.


If I knew you could actually own your own horse, I probably would've upgraded the horse ones.. I found them useless when you could ride the blimp, ask a guard or pilot to fly you somewhere, or just warp. But now that I know you can have your own that actually stays when you dismount it and it kinda protects the bounties.. I might work on finally upgrading it. xD


----------



## Libra

The horse can be useful, but you can't use it on Levitania or Origin Island. And most other places have bounty clerks nearby so I just keep forgetting to use it. Most of the time I fast-travel. The only two times I use a plane is to go to Levitania and the Elderwood.


----------



## Yookey

Libra said:


> The horse can be useful, but you can't use it on Levitania or Origin Island. And most other places have bounty clerks nearby so I just keep forgetting to use it. Most of the time I fast-travel. The only two times I use a plane is to go to Levitania and the Elderwood.


Can you bring it into the caves/dungeons? Like Subterranian lake or ancient ruins for an example? XD


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> The horse can be useful, but you can't use it on Levitania or Origin Island. And most other places have bounty clerks nearby so I just keep forgetting to use it. Most of the time I fast-travel. The only two times I use a plane is to go to Levitania and the Elderwood.



Now I just fast travel to my houses as well so I don't use them at all. I do like using my horse or a special mount still though when looking for items in the desert etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yookey said:


> Can you bring it into the caves/dungeons? Like Subterranian lake or ancient ruins for an example? XD



No you can't take them into those places unfortunately.


----------



## Yookey

FancyThat said:


> No you can't take them into those places unfortunately.


Figured as much. Thought I should ask to confirm though. The horse is quite useless to me then. I've learned the best routes to take when carrying a bounty with me in the regular maps, so no point in going out of my way to get the horsie XD


----------



## Manah

I still don't have a horse. Can't decide on a color. Dx


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I don't have a horse either. I'm considering getting one though, they sound useful o:


----------



## FancyThat

Manah said:


> I still don't have a horse. Can't decide on a color. Dx



They are all so cute , I chose black because Shadowmere <3, but I couldn't fit that so its just called Shadow. They look so cute when you ride them ^^.


----------



## Libra

I have a black horse that I named Thunder.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Pick a white one. I named mine Reginald. Would've been Sir but it wouldn't fit

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if I start a new life do I lose all my items and stuff?


----------



## Yookey

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pick a white one. I named mine Reginald. Would've been Sir but it wouldn't fit
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also if I start a new life do I lose all my items and stuff?


you dont


----------



## pengutango

Anyone know where the Ornamental Carp appears in Castele? I've tried every part of it and I never see it. :/ I thought it appears near waterfalls, but I'm not sure if that's even right...


----------



## Manah

The white horse was the only one I was sure I didn't want  

I got a black one now, named him Areion.


----------



## Yookey

pengutango said:


> Anyone know where the Ornamental Carp appears in Castele? I've tried every part of it and I never see it. :/ I thought it appears near waterfalls, but I'm not sure if that's even right...



Probably appears all over Castele, but I got it by the waterfall. It's a rare catch though so you'll have to keep trying. c:


----------



## JCnator

Alrighty, I linked Libra's Items Exchange Thread to my OP. Also, there are several things I need to fix with that post to improve its readability.


----------



## pengutango

Yookey said:


> Probably appears all over Castele, but I got it by the waterfall. It's a rare catch though so you'll have to keep trying. c:



Just my luck. XD Thanks though. 

It's one of those giant shapes right? Like with the other giant fish you can get bounties from or is it random size?


----------



## Yookey

pengutango said:


> Just my luck. XD Thanks though.
> 
> It's one of those giant shapes right? Like with the other giant fish you can get bounties from or is it random size?



It's not a bounty, so try the regular fish c:


----------



## Jade_Amell

How come I can't equip some of the password item armor thingies? I got a email with a password for a snowman suit and I can't equip it. I'm only level 7 though.


----------



## Manah

ACN_Jade said:


> How come I can't equip some of the password item armor thingies? I got a email with a password for a snowman suit and I can't equip it. I'm only level 7 though.



Equipment has level restrictions, so I guess it's too high for level 7.

Edit: Yep, the snowman set needs level 20.


----------



## Eldin

pengutango said:


> Anyone know where the Ornamental Carp appears in Castele? I've tried every part of it and I never see it. :/ I thought it appears near waterfalls, but I'm not sure if that's even right...



I caught mine at the waterfall in West Castele (above the air ship place). It was a regular shadow. c:


----------



## effluo

Anyone know what level Woodcutter I need or be to cut down the tree in Lava cave? I'm doing little damage now and my sp is running out before I finish and the tree hates me..

Also when do I start getting the Lunares coins I've seen mentioned... I finished the main story but not sure what to do other than mastering lives.. Feel like I'm missing something..


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

effluo said:


> Anyone know what level Woodcutter I need or be to cut down the tree in Lava cave? I'm doing little damage now and my sp is running out before I finish and the tree hates me..
> 
> Also when do I start getting the Lunares coins I've seen mentioned... I finished the main story but not sure what to do other than mastering lives.. Feel like I'm missing something..


If you have dlc u have to be Level 50 and then you will have more story chapters


----------



## Jade_Amell

Level 50 for the Lunares coins?


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

ACN_Jade said:


> Level 50 for the Lunares coins?



No if you have dlc at level 50 more chapters are revealed, you have to complete those chapters to start getting pams requests. 

Also, anyone wanna play online??

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACN_Jade said:


> Level 50 for the Lunares coins?



Also if you want you can come to my world and i can help you farm at the towers


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm only a level 8 wizard atm. Trying to figure out which other Life to level. x.X


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm only a level 8 wizard atm. Trying to figure out which other Life to level. x.X



Oh ok


----------



## Keen

I lost motivation to grind out the last 9 levels to 50 x.x


----------



## windfall

River said:


> I lost motivation to grind out the last 9 levels to 50 x.x



Are you legendary in anything?  Working on that and other classes will make it less tedious to grind! 

(also do you still want Pino's hat and Leilah's boots? )


----------



## Keen

I do! I do! 
Legendary in magician, thats about it


----------



## Gracelia

*Looking to buy (*DLC activated*)*: 
1. Mountain Spring Water x 100 - I thought I had unlocked this Shop++ thing but I didn't ><.. anyway will pay in 50 TBT or will slay a Napdragon while you are over so you can get bounty to re-pay??
2. A Wand for Level 12 Magic Skill? I'm not sure which it would be. I can try to help with materials if I have them!​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I read that the tailor, blacksmith, and carpenter are the best for making dosh. Is this true?


----------



## Dasbreenee

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I read that the tailor, blacksmith, and carpenter are the best for making dosh. Is this true?



I made a lot of profit with tailor. I'd go buy all the raw materials, turn them into what I need, and make the clothing. Got quite a bit. 

I think cooking is the same way. And it's fun.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Cooking is great to sell  especially the superior dishes.


----------



## Sholee

River said:


> I lost motivation to grind out the last 9 levels to 50 x.x



Easy leveling by farming the Chimera boss on terra nimbus
He's super close to town so I can turn in the bounty, sleep, attack, and repeat.
I get 2250 EXP every 2-3 minutes



Spoiler










Standing in that narrow piece of land allows me to just button smash my skills in his face and he can't get to me, he does reset after a few hits, but just go up to him and attack and run back to that narrow land and repeat.


----------



## Keen

but SP potionssssss isnt he harder than the thing in ancient ruins?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

AAAHHH ITS DOWNLOADING!!!! SO HAPPY


----------



## Nashiro

What level is recommended to defeat the Silverfang and which element is better to fight it with?
And what area should I farm at level 20?

(Lvl 20 magician(adept), tailor(adept), alchemist(apprentice), carpenter(novice; just started))


----------



## kesttang

Libra said:


> View attachment 73565
> 
> ^This. So many many many times.



Story of my playing time on Fantasy Life lol...

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> AAAHHH ITS DOWNLOADING!!!! SO HAPPY



You won't regret it. It's def very worth your every single dollar. Just bought the DLC too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I read that the tailor, blacksmith, and carpenter are the best for making dosh. Is this true?



This is true. I buy raw materials and use it to make weapons and tools then sell it. I have 150k right now and I'm level 30ish. Lol.


----------



## Mentlegen

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I read that the tailor, blacksmith, and carpenter are the best for making dosh. Is this true?



I've made all of my money with the alchemist life by making super spraylixers.

They have a total cost of 3650 to make, and you can sell them for 4800.
So that's a profit of 1150, when having high enough stats and skill in alchemy you can even do this on Auto mode +
so you basicly don't have to do anything.

Not to mention that when you make 10, and you do well enough, you get 1 bonus spraylixer.
That means 4800 dosh for free.

When i did this, i was making around 30,000 dosh per minute.

Did this for about an hour, resulting in around 2 million dosh


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen said:


> I've made all of my money with the alchemist life by making super spraylixers.
> 
> They have a total cost of 3650 to make, and you can sell them for 4800.
> So that's a profit of 1150, when having high enough stats and skill in alchemy you can even do this on Auto mode +
> so you basicly don't have to do anything.
> 
> Not to mention that when you make 10, and you do well enough, you get 1 bonus spraylixer.
> That means 4800 dosh for free.
> 
> When i did this, i was making around 30,000 dosh per minute.
> 
> Did this for about an hour, resulting in around 2 million dosh



I've been following this piece of advice from you, works well, if a bit tedious, but pulls in plenty of dosh


----------



## oath2order

Is it ever possible to purchase the green/red/white/bluebell flowers?


----------



## FancyThat

I have so much dosh from cooking, blacksmithing, bounties and carpentry that I'm not sure what to do with it anymore as I've finished buying houses. Might spend some of it re-designing my avatar. Alchemy sounds like a great way to get dosh fast wish I'd done that at the beginning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Is it ever possible to purchase the green/red/white/bluebell flowers?



You can buy some of them, I'm not sure which shops sell them but I believe it's the alchemy stores, could be wrong. The pink fairy you unlock with the bliss bonus also sells a few iirc.


----------



## Mentlegen

FancyThat said:


> I have so much dosh from cooking, blacksmithing, bounties and carpentry that I'm not sure what to do with it anymore as I've finished buying houses. Might spend some of it re-designing my avatar. Alchemy sounds like a great way to get dosh fast wish I'd done that at the beginning.
> 
> You can buy some of them, I'm not sure which shops sell them but I believe it's the alchemy stores, could be wrong. The pink fairy you unlock with the bliss bonus also sells a few iirc.



I have the same now, as you progress in the story, you'll eventually end up with more dosh than you can actually spend...

I'm at 15 million at the moment, not sure what to do with it....


----------



## BiggKitty

oath2order said:


> Is it ever possible to purchase the green/red/white/bluebell flowers?



The Mysterious Fairy under the Pink Blossom Tree in Western Grassy Plains sells yellow, green, blue, black, red and white bells for 10 dosh each I think, but you need unlock her with a Bliss bonus first


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> I'm at 15 million at the moment, not sure what to do with it....



Hahaha, I feel so poor, I have only like 150,000 Dosh. Granted, I've spent a lot on Life Cures and SP Potions. I really need to spend some time as an Alchemist, but I'm not good at the mini-games. Ah well.


----------



## Beary

I got the game. 
I chose Magician. Anybody have advice for starting out? I already became an Apprentice.


----------



## BiggKitty

Beary said:


> I got the game.
> I chose Magician. Anybody have advice for starting out? I already became an Apprentice.



Yes, read the Advice for Starting out in the very first post of this thread


----------



## effluo

Finally bought the DLC. Only level 42 so I got a little leveling up to do first. I'm happy I bought it though.. ^__^


----------



## cielyca

Beary said:


> I got the game.
> I chose Magician. Anybody have advice for starting out? I already became an Apprentice.



I would suggest starting with a harvester class. (harsvester is my term). It would be woodcutter, miner and fisher. It would help rack up experience dosh and items. Items are a vital part if you plan on starting other lifes that craft ex. blacksmith. A magician is hard to start with because it requires SP to attack and SP potions can be costly unless you have an alchemist who can craft. 

You can also buy also buy items you need but if you are starting out, you won't have much dosh.


----------



## Libra

So... Now that we've all been playing for quite some time, let's post what ranks our different Lives are! 

Here are mine and as you can see, I am not a fan of the one with the mini-games and I admit the reason my Angler rank is so low is because I keep forgetting to fish. No seriously, when I see a fish, my brain doesn't go _"Oh! Let's catch it!"_ No, instead it goes _"Meh, just a shadow I can't beat with a sword. Let's ignore it!"_ 

Paladin: God
Mercenary: Adept
Hunter: Adept
Magician: Expert
Miner: God
Woodcutter: Hero
Angler: Apprentice
Cook: Apprentice
Blacksmith: Fledgling
Carpenter: Apprentice
Tailor: Fledgling
Alchemist: Apprentice


----------



## Keen

Paladin: N/A
Mercenary: N/A
Hunter: N/A
Magician: Legendary
Miner: Adept
Woodcutter: Apprentice 
Angler: N/A
Cook: Master
Blacksmith: Master
Carpenter: Master
Tailor: Master
Alchemist: Expert 

I really dread starting the skills I have yet to get to yet.


----------



## Yookey

Libra said:


> So... Now that we've all been playing for quite some time, let's post what ranks our different Lives are!
> 
> Here are mine and as you can see, I am not a fan of the one with the mini-games and I admit the reason my Angler rank is so low is because I keep forgetting to fish. No seriously, when I see a fish, my brain doesn't go _"Oh! Let's catch it!"_ No, instead it goes _"Meh, just a shadow I can't beat with a sword. Let's ignore it!"_
> 
> Paladin: God
> Mercenary: Adept
> Hunter: Adept
> Magician: Expert
> Miner: God
> Woodcutter: Hero
> Angler: Apprentice
> Cook: Apprentice
> Blacksmith: Fledgling
> Carpenter: Apprentice
> Tailor: Fledgling
> Alchemist: Apprentice


I don't have the expansion yet so.. this is what it looks like for me c:

Paladin: Legendary
Mercenary: Legendary
Hunter: Legendary
Magician: Legendary
Miner: Legendary
Woodcutter: Legendary
Angler: Legendary
Cook: N/A
Blacksmith: Master
Carpenter: Expert
Tailor: Apprentice
Alchemist: Master


----------



## Beary

cielyca said:


> I would suggest starting with a harvester class. (harsvester is my term). It would be woodcutter, miner and fisher. It would help rack up experience dosh and items. Items are a vital part if you plan on starting other lifes that craft ex. blacksmith. A magician is hard to start with because it requires SP to attack and SP potions can be costly unless you have an alchemist who can craft.
> 
> You can also buy also buy items you need but if you are starting out, you won't have much dosh.



Ahhhh.
I'm not sure how to switch lives, but I'll keep this in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Libra

Beary said:


> I'm not sure how to switch lives, but I'll keep this in mind. Thanks!



Go to the Guild Office and talk to the Guild Master.  It's super easy and you can change Lives whenever you want. Except when you're doing a chapter, that is. (*) 

(*) Actually, can someone confirm this? I've never tried it, but I've read about it.


----------



## cielyca

Mine is this:

Paladin: Master
Mercenary: Apprentice
Hunter: N/A
Magician: N/A
Miner: Master
Woodcutter: Master
Angler: Fledgling
Cook: Apprentice
Blacksmith: Expert
Carpenter: Expert
Tailor: Adept
Alchemist: Adept

I have no patience for fishing. I find it the most tedious task. Haha. I have yet to surpass master. You can see the pattern here, everytime I hit a bump, I start a different life. Loool.


----------



## Punchyleaf

The only lives I have are


Hunter: legendary
Cook: Hero
Angler: Master
Mercenary: Master
Tailor: adept


----------



## Libra

I've actually spent most of my time as a Paladin, which explains the low ranks of my other Lives. I doubt I'll work on the other three fighting classes though I might spend some more time as a Magician.

It's really interesting to see how we're all playing the same game differently!


----------



## cielyca

Libra said:


> Go to the Guild Office and talk to the Guild Master.  It's super easy and you can change Lives whenever you want. Except when you're doing a chapter, that is. (*)
> 
> (*) Actually, can someone confirm this? I've never tried it, but I've read about it.



That is definitely true. You cannot switch lives while you are doing a chapter. I tried it once.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Paladin: N/A
Mercenary: N/A
Hunter: N/A
Magician: Master
Miner: Expert
Woodcutter: Expert
Angler: Adept
Cook: Expert
Blacksmith: N/A
Carpenter: N/A
Tailor: N/A
Alchemist: N/A

I still haven't beaten the game yet but I'm getting there xD


----------



## cielyca

Libra said:


> I've actually spent most of my time as a Paladin, which explains the low ranks of my other Lives. I doubt I'll work on the other three fighting classes though I might spend some more time as a Magician.
> 
> It's really interesting to see how we're all playing the same game differently!



I usually chose a melee class because I am so noob at fighting that I just jam the attack button and tank all hits. Haha.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I just started yesterday... was Miner a good choice to start out with? I really wanted to be a Tailor, but I heard that miner/woodcutter were good lives to start out with.


----------



## Drake789

Here are my ranks so far, I just started chapter 6!

Paladin: N/A
Mercenary: N/A
Hunter: Hero
Wizard: N/A
Miner: N/A
Woodcutter: Hero
Angler: Hero
Cook: Apprentice
Blacksmith: N/A
Carpenter: N/A
Tailor: Master
Alchemist: N/A


----------



## Libra

The Hidden Owl said:


> I just started yesterday... was Miner a good choice to start out with? I really wanted to be a Tailor, but I heard that miner/woodcutter were good lives to start out with.



You can start with any Life you want.  A fighting class is helpful because many areas have monsters and you'll need to be able to defeat them (also, some areas are locked; you can only pass after you've defeated the monsters). It's a good idea to get the gathering licenses (woodcutter, miner, ...) as soon as possible as you can do most of the quests when not being in that Life (so you can fish as a Paladin or even a Tailor!) and also because some challenges are like "cut down 500 trees", so the earlier you start, the better.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Libra said:


> You can start with any Life you want.  A fighting class is helpful because many areas have monsters and you'll need to be able to defeat them (also, some areas are locked; you can only pass after you've defeated the monsters). It's a good idea to get the gathering licenses (woodcutter, miner, ...) as soon as possible as you can do most of the quests when not being in that Life (so you can fish as a Paladin or even a Tailor!) and also because some challenges are like "cut down 500 trees", so the earlier you start, the better.


Thank you!

So should I get all the licenses I want right away or get one every once in a while...


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> Hahaha, I feel so poor, I have only like 150,000 Dosh. Granted, I've spent a lot on Life Cures and SP Potions. I really need to spend some time as an Alchemist, but I'm not good at the mini-games. Ah well.



I'm actually enjoying them, and find them quite easy to do ( But then i do have Quake like reflexes  )
And don't worry, you'll get there eventually!

Good god... I feel like i'm so far ahead of everyone, did i do something wrong? 

Level: 200
Paladin: God
Mercenary: God
Hunter: God
Wizard: God
Miner: God
Woodcutter: God
Angler: God
Cook: God
Blacksmith: God
Carpenter: God
Tailor: God
Alchemist: oh, did i mention God yet?


----------



## Yookey

Mentlegen said:


> I'm actually enjoying them, and find them quite easy to do ( But then i do have Quake like reflexes  )
> And don't worry, you'll get there eventually!
> 
> Good god... I feel like i'm so far ahead of everyone, did i do something wrong?
> 
> Level: 200
> Paladin: God
> Mercenary: God
> Hunter: God
> Wizard: God
> Miner: God
> Woodcutter: God
> Angler: God
> Cook: God
> Blacksmith: God
> Carpenter: God
> Tailor: God
> Alchemist: oh, did i mention God yet?



Oh god.. xD


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> I'm actually enjoying them, and find them quite easy to do ( But then i do have Quake like reflexes  )
> And don't worry, you'll get there eventually!
> 
> Good god... I feel like i'm so far ahead of everyone, did i do something wrong?
> 
> Level: 200
> Paladin: God
> Mercenary: God
> Hunter: God
> Wizard: God
> Miner: God
> Woodcutter: God
> Angler: God
> Cook: God
> Blacksmith: God
> Carpenter: God
> Tailor: God
> Alchemist: oh, did i mention God yet?



Holy macaroni!!! That's some dedication and hard work! I really admire you for that!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

So should I get all the licenses I want right away or get one every once in a while?


----------



## BiggKitty

Paladin :  God
Mercenary :  God
Woodcutter :  God
Blacksmith :  God
Carpenter :  God
Alchemist. :  God
Hunter :   Master
Miner :  Hero
Magician :  Fledgling
Cook :  Fledgling
Angler :  Fledgling
Taylor :  Fledgling

making that list brought it home to me how I have been happily avoiding 4 of the lives I fancied the least

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> So should I get all the licenses I want right away or get one every once in a while?



Once you get the license it can be an asset, you may go out as one of the fighter lives and perhaps cut down a tree or mine some ore, and what you have done will start to work towards the life quests of woodcutter or miner. You are going to need at least one of the fighter lives, as every time you go out you will encounter monsters you will need to vanquish to help certain areas unlock.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm looking for mobs that are weak to water, and wind. I'm having trouble finding mobs I can take down quickly to get points for wizard. ><


----------



## FancyThat

These are my levels so far, not as impressive as some;

Paladin: God 
Mercenary: not started
Hunter: not started
Magician: God 
Miner: God-in-training
Woodcutter: God 
Angler: Hero
Cook: Hero
Blacksmith: God-in-training
Carpenter: God 
Tailor: Hero
Alchemist: Fledgling

I need more gaming time .


----------



## Gracelia

This might be silly but I am having trouble finding the Plushing town in Terra Nimbus. Do I have to beat all the mini-bosses to find it? XD I can't believe it's giving me such a hard time lol T_T


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> This might be silly but I am having trouble finding the Plushing town in Terra Nimbus. Do I have to beat all the mini-bosses to find it? XD I can't believe it's giving me such a hard time lol T_T




nooo you can definitely get to the town without killing bosses

if you run into the chimera boss, you went too far
go back through the sliver of water and make a right, you'll see a jungle gym and the town is ahead


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What's the best place to mine if you haven't gone passed the desert area yet?


----------



## ItachiKouyou

I'm at level 68.

Paladin: /
Mercenary: /
Hunter: Hero
Magician: God/Creator
Miner: Master
Woodcutter: Master
Angler: Master
Cook: Master
Blacksmith: Expert
Carpenter: Master
Tailor: Master
Alchemist: Master

Well, I need to play more ;A;


----------



## Keen

Does the napdragon always drop dragon scales? and are they good for anything later in the game?


----------



## effluo

River said:


> Does the napdragon always drop dragon scales? and are they good for anything later in the game?



I think you need it for a Blacksmith quest at some point.

I didn't get the dragon scales when I killed the napdragon.. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's the best place to mine if you haven't gone passed the desert area yet?



Have you gone to Mt. Snowpeak? There are quite a few at the top as well as the Waterfall and Lava caves.


----------



## Nashiro

Nashiro said:


> What level is recommended to defeat the Silverfang and which element is better to fight it with?
> And what area should I farm at level 20?
> 
> (Lvl 20 magician(adept), tailor(adept), alchemist(apprentice), carpenter(novice; just started))




Help please? ;v;


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> nooo you can definitely get to the town without killing bosses
> 
> if you run into the chimera boss, you went too far
> go back through the sliver of water and make a right, you'll see a jungle gym and the town is ahead



will try this, thanks Sholee! I swear I spent 20 minutes looking for it... lmao :'(

edit- ok WOW LOL i've  been thinking the camp wasn't in the direction where the random shed was. gg .... it's no wonder I couldn't find it at all -__-~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

effluo said:


> Have you gone to Mt. Snowpeak? There are quite a few at the top as well as the Waterfall and Lava caves.



I tried but there's this dragon on my way up that does no damage when I hit it so I can't get passed him


----------



## effluo

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I tried but there's this dragon on my way up that does no damage when I hit it so I can't get passed him



You don't need to defeat him to get to the Waterfall or Lava Caves.

There is also Port Puerto..


----------



## Keen

Sholee said:


> Easy leveling by farming the Chimera boss on terra nimbus
> He's super close to town so I can turn in the bounty, sleep, attack, and repeat.
> I get 2250 EXP every 2-3 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing in that narrow piece of land allows me to just button smash my skills in his face and he can't get to me, he does reset after a few hits, but just go up to him and attack and run back to that narrow land and repeat.



Genius, except I take odin and butterfly girl with me. 

I didnt know about the sleep to make it reappear part, but will try that out tomorrow. Wasnt hard at all!


----------



## Dasbreenee

Best area for me to level up? I'm currently level 33. I've been doing a lot of cooking and tailoring to level up. But it seems a bit annoying after a while just to gain around 100xp for each item.


----------



## Manazran

What level should I be at to defeat the Napdragon?Currently level 37.Oh,and what allies should I bring?I'm up to chapter 6 so uh,no spoiler NPCs please


----------



## BiggKitty

River said:


> Does the napdragon always drop dragon scales? and are they good for anything later in the game?



Also drops a sword or a crown, but most items have a use at some point in the game


----------



## Mentlegen

So i've been thinking about makeing a female character and get it to the same level, and life ranks as i have on my current character.

I know this will be a huge time consuming task again.It's just that i wan't to do this, because the best armor you can get for the combat classes is female only... I really don't understand why they have done this, just as the fact that there are more female only items, than male only items in the game...

If there's someone that will eventually help me transfer some items from my current character to my new character ( might be awhile from now). I would highly appreciate that. And perhaps I can repay you with anything you want in the game

I think I will begin this new adventure in a few hours, and if there's people that would like to keep track of my progression,
I will try to keep you guys up-to-date with how it's going!


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen said:


> So i've been thinking about makeing a female character and get it to the same level, and life ranks as i have on my current character.
> 
> I know this will be a huge time consuming task again.It's just that i wan't to do this, because the best armor you can get for the combat classes is female only... I really don't understand why they have done this, just as the fact that there are more female only items, than male only items in the game...
> 
> If there's someone that will eventually help me transfer some items from my current character to my new character ( might be awhile from now). I would highly appreciate that. And perhaps I can repay you with anything you want in the game
> 
> I think I will begin this new adventure in a few hours, and if there's people that would like to keep track of my progression,
> I will try to keep you guys up-to-date with how it's going!



I will be happy to help you with transferring items, just pm me when you want to arrange. I have supper about an hour from writing this, then will be free all evening. ok, just re read and it says may be a while, also no problem, I should be around so again just pm when you want to start.


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> because the best armor you can get for the combat classes is female only



The Valkyrie one?  I actually thought Ares was stronger. That's the one you're wearing, right? 



Mentlegen said:


> If there's someone that will eventually help me transfer some items from my current character to my new character ( might be awhile from now).



I'd love to help you! 



Mentlegen said:


> I will try to keep you guys up-to-date with how it's going!



Yes, I'd love that!


----------



## Libra

Manazran said:


> What level should I be at to defeat the Napdragon?Currently level 37.Oh,and what allies should I bring?I'm up to chapter 6 so uh,no spoiler NPCs please



Which allies are available to you? I can't remember which NPC is unlocked in which chapter, but I'm going to say Odin would be a good choice. 

Though actually... I found it easier to fight the Napdragon without allies if your level isn't high enough yet (*). The dragon goes to sleep after a few moments so you can take a few steps away, wait for it to lie down and attack it again. If you have allies with you they just keep attacking the dragon.

(*) I can't remember which level I was but I don't think it was higher than 40 so you should be able to defeat it, I think. 



Nashiro said:


> Help please? ;v;



Sorry, I'm not ignoring your question, but I haven't tried fighting Silverfang as a Magician (I did it as a Paladin), so I honestly have no idea.  Given that he's on Mt Snowpeak, I'd say try fire?

As for what area to farm; the area you've last unlocked/reached since the monsters should give you more EXP there.


----------



## seramun

Thinking of getting it....


----------



## BiggKitty

What is the best armour bearing in mind my character is female?


----------



## Mentlegen

Libra said:


> The Valkyrie one?  I actually thought Ares was stronger. That's the one you're wearing, right?



I am wearing the Ares armor yes, it's with defense the best out there, but the bonusses you can get on the items are not, but then not all the the parts of the Valkyrie set are best in slot gear.



BiggKitty said:


> What is the best armour bearing in mind my character is female?



As Libra mentioned it's the: Valkyrie Armor set, but not all parts of it. And this also depends on what combat class you're playing.
It's the best in slot in combination with the: Ares Hand Guards, and the Tiger Carp helm ( even though this item only has 1 defence).
It does not really matter as you want to stock up on God Time + and Special Skill Charge Rate bonusses.

And the only thing you can get God Time on an item that is made by blacksmiths is the Weapons, but then the best for your weapon is the S. Skill charge.

So it comes down to using the Creator/Divinus Aplique, which will grant you God time + on 4 gear pieces, which if i'm correct, will grant like 40% bonus time of your life god skill, 40% of 30 seconds is like another 12 extra seconds of invulnerability as a paladin, or 100% crit rate as a merc.

Then the S. Skill Charge will be boosted by your weapon ( Highest you can get is 30%) and the Sun ring which gives S. Skill charge rate x2. The sun ring can be bought for 7 Golden lunares coins at the exchange clerk.

This will boost your S. Skill charge by tons, and you will be able to pop your god skill very vast again, and having increased special skills aswell.


----------



## Manah

What does the Tiger Carp helm do? o.o


----------



## Coach

I need to get this game really soon, omg.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I need to get this game really soon, omg.



Yes you do!


----------



## Mentlegen

Manah said:


> What does the Tiger Carp helm do? o.o



It gives you S. Skill charge rate 10% and this can also have the Divine Aplique added to it, for the God time + bonus


----------



## Manah

Mentlegen said:


> It gives you S. Skill charge rate 10% and this can also have the Divine Aplique added to it, for the God time + bonus



Nice. I should make one.


----------



## Mentlegen

Alright, After playing for about 2:30 hours, I have reached level 10 and chapter 3 of the story line.

Currently only focusing on the paladin combat life, as i will need only that to advance through the story line.

Once, i'm a high enough level, and have acess to enough stats points, i will begin with the other lives, which will not take that long
to get to god rank, because of all the materials i've have hoarded on my other char


----------



## Punchyleaf

Would anyone happen to have the unicorn saddle I can borrow for one second and give right back?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

WHERE DO I FIND THE PERSON OF THE CASTLE IN TYE PORT?!?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm


----------



## kesttang

seramun said:


> Thinking of getting it....



I definitely recommend you getting it if you love RPG and playing with other players. I got it because I saw the thread here and decided to try it. I am addicted. My fiance is also addicted and we play together all the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I need to get this game really soon, omg.



Yes! Get it! Haha. I just bought the DLC for me and my fiance. xD


----------



## Sholee

This game is a druggggg! So addictive. Stayed up til 3am last night getting my crafting/gathering classes to Expert/Master, i'm totally a zombie at work now.

I have 60 hours logged in the game but it doesn't even feel like it.


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> This game is a druggggg! So addictive. Stayed up til 3am last night getting my crafting/gathering classes to Expert/Master, i'm totally a zombie at work now.
> 
> I have 60 hours logged in the game but it doesn't even feel like it.



ugh yeah........ i play too much it actually hurts my wrists LMAO and my muscles are sore (weird holding positions). :'( I had a nursing shift and struggled cause my wrists were so funky (and it hurts now but wuteva)


----------



## FancyThat

Sholee said:


> This game is a druggggg! So addictive. Stayed up til 3am last night getting my crafting/gathering classes to Expert/Master, i'm totally a zombie at work now.
> 
> I have 60 hours logged in the game but it doesn't even feel like it.





Gracelia said:


> ugh yeah........ i play too much it actually hurts my wrists LMAO and my muscles are sore (weird holding positions). :'( I had a nursing shift and struggled cause my wrists were so funky (and it hurts now but wuteva)



It's a very addictive game, I stayed up quite late last night to start the Hunter life, I got it up to Adept before I fell asleep.

Level changes;

Paladin: God 
Mercenary: not started
Hunter: Adept
Magician: God 
Miner: God-in-training
Woodcutter: God 
Angler: Hero
Cook: Hero
Blacksmith: God-in-training
Carpenter: God 
Tailor: Hero
Alchemist: Fledgling


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sholee said:


> This game is a druggggg! So addictive. Stayed up til 3am last night getting my crafting/gathering classes to Expert/Master, i'm totally a zombie at work now.
> 
> I have 60 hours logged in the game but it doesn't even feel like it.



Haha I did the same! I fell asleep for a little with my DS in my hands


----------



## BiggKitty

I completed God level for hunter today, and found it very much easier than mercenary or even paladin. You can fight from a distance and after mercenary which has always been my main fighting life and quite a struggle hefting that two handed broadsword, I am looking forward to seeing how I get on in the Tower trials with this new life.


----------



## Rendra

I've been watching some Let's Plays of Fantasy Life and I really want to get this game. I plan on buying it and giving it to myself for Christmas. I have 2 weeks off over the holidays, so I plan on getting a lot of playtime put in on it before I have to start back to work after New Years.


----------



## Keen

Blasting through levels to level 50

Thinking about starting up hunter or something.


----------



## FancyThat

Rendra said:


> I've been watching some Let's Plays of Fantasy Life and I really want to get this game. I plan on buying it and giving it to myself for Christmas. I have 2 weeks off over the holidays, so I plan on getting a lot of playtime put in on it before I have to start back to work after New Years.



You won't regret it it's as fun as it looks , I've basically put all other games aside for it (apart from ACNL, I'm worried someone will move if I don't at least check in my main town everyday) I'm level 83 now. I've got a new game coming hopefully next week so I think I'll be playing it less.


----------



## Yookey

Okay, so I'm working on cooking, and this one challenge "High Steaks", I'm supposed to cook Dragon Meat with Truffle to make a high quality Dragon Steak. I've got the meat and truffle, but I don't seem to have the recipe. I've walked around and talked to all the chef people, but they haven't given me the recipe for it either.. So I'm guessing I missed a person somewhere. Anyone know/remember where to get the recipe?


----------



## Libra

Yookey said:


> this one challenge "High Steaks"



I found this on GameFAQ's, maybe it's one of those?

*Cook - Life Shop: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro*
Master Alfredo: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro [Invite to party at God]
Flapjack: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
Sizzle: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Day), West Castele - Near Chicken's (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
Allan: Castele Shopping District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe (Night) [Invite to party at Adept] 
Pedro: Port Puerto Palace Way - Cocina Rica (Day), Port Puerto Marina - Pirate Ship (Night)
Mary Anne: Tortuga Archipelago - Alejandro's Beach Hut
Jill: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack [Invite to party at Adept]


----------



## Yookey

Libra said:


> I found this on GameFAQ's, maybe it's one of those?
> 
> *Cook - Life Shop: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro*
> Master Alfredo: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro [Invite to party at God]
> Flapjack: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro
> Sizzle: Castele Shopping Disctrict - Alfredo's Bistro (Day), West Castele - Near Chicken's (Night) [Invite to party at Adept?]
> Allan: Castele Shopping District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Aritans' District - Appleseed Cafe (Night) [Invite to party at Adept]
> Pedro: Port Puerto Palace Way - Cocina Rica (Day), Port Puerto Marina - Pirate Ship (Night)
> Mary Anne: Tortuga Archipelago - Alejandro's Beach Hut
> Jill: Al Maajik Spell Town - The Spice Rack [Invite to party at Adept]



I found that list as well, and talked to all of them. Going to try talking to all of them now at night to see if makes a difference. >_<


----------



## Libra

Yookey said:


> I found that list as well, and talked to all of them. Going to try talking to all of them now at night to see if makes a difference. >_<



This person had the same problem and apparently he needed to talk to Alfredo to get the recipe?


----------



## Yookey

Libra said:


> This person had the same problem and apparently he needed to talk to Alfredo to get the recipe?


Found that too. :/ Alfredo doesn't say anything, only tells me to do the same recipe over and over and eventually i'll learn it automatically.


----------



## Libra

Yookey said:


> Found that too. :/ Alfredo doesn't say anything, only tells me to do the same recipe over and over and eventually i'll learn it automatically.



You are using "Chat" and not "Report", right? I'm not sure what the problem could be. But I know Mentlegen has God in all Lives so maybe he can help!


----------



## Yookey

Libra said:


> You are using "Chat" and not "Report", right? I'm not sure what the problem could be. But I know Mentlegen has God in all Lives so maybe he can help!



Indeed I'm using chat. I'm going to finish a couple other challenges and then look around again. This is the first time I have trouble with anything like this D:

Thank you for trying to help though!


----------



## Sholee

hmmm should i make another char just to go through the main story. Since i take such huge breaks btwn the chapters gathering and leveling, i forget about the story.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How many chapters are there?


----------



## Yookey

Yookey said:


> Indeed I'm using chat. I'm going to finish a couple other challenges and then look around again. This is the first time I have trouble with anything like this D:
> 
> Thank you for trying to help though!



Talked to him another 10 or so times and finally got the recipe. Thank you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> How many chapters are there?



Seven without the DLC, not sure how many with the DLC as I don't have it yet


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yookey said:


> Seven without the DLC, not sure how many with the DLC as I don't have it yet



Aww I'm half way through the story then


----------



## akidas

Hmmm im debating whether I should get this game


----------



## Yookey

akidas said:


> Hmmm im debating whether I should get this game


I believe every single person in this thread would tell you "Get it" in a heartbeat. It's a really great game


----------



## Gracelia

akidas you should get it!!

and obesemudkipz, even though you are half way in, after completion, there is still things to do involving classes (if you wish to play them). the DLC is a great add too.


----------



## Sholee

for those who beat main story, how much of your char can't you change? is it just gender/body shape that you're restricted on?


----------



## xTurnip

Sholee said:


> for those who beat main story, how much of your char can't you change? is it just gender/body shape that you're restricted on?



Just gender. You can change everything else about the way your character looks. (Well as long as you have the DLC.)


----------



## Jarrad

I got up to the point where the goddess' ship thing was discovered. I can't remember exactly which chapter that was. Was it over halfway into the game?


----------



## akidas

Ahhh i probably will then after pay day


----------



## Keen

What is the point of Pams candy? good for anything?


----------



## BiggKitty

Yookey said:


> Talked to him another 10 or so times and finally got the recipe. Thank you c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Seven without the DLC, not sure how many with the DLC as I don't have it yet



two more chapters in the DLC


----------



## FriendlyVillager

i wish there were more chapters... i've only played for 30hrs and i'm already starting chapter 4


----------



## windfall

Jarrad said:


> I got up to the point where the goddess' ship thing was discovered. I can't remember exactly which chapter that was. Was it over halfway into the game?



You're almost at the end.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Good god its dead jc


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I need help with cross cut... I press A four times, but it always does the same side, side, over slashing.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Wait until the animation is over then press a


----------



## JCnator

K.K. Fanboy said:


> Good god its dead jc



That very first door of the Tower of Trials sure is deadly, especially for those who are underleveled. But, it was still worth the effort (jumping from Level 38 to 41 in under an hour), even though I had to keep running in circle to avoid those attacks and reviving you whenever needed.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> That very first door of the Tower of Trials sure is deadly, especially for those who are underleveled. But, it was still worth the effort (jumping from Level 38 to 41 in under an hour), even though I had to keep running in circle to avoid those attacks and reviving you whenever needed.



Believe.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Is this game worth it? I've heard some great things about Fantasy Life, but I want to know what I'm getting into first before wanting to buy a game.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is this game worth it? I've heard some great things about Fantasy Life, but I want to know what I'm getting into first before wanting to buy a game.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS   GET ITTTTT

It is sooo much fun and so addicting. And time consuming. But its worth it. so worth it.


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is this game worth it? I've heard some great things about Fantasy Life, but I want to know what I'm getting into first before wanting to buy a game.



Everything but ness

- - - Post Merge - - -

With mr saturn and lucas


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Does anyone know where I can find a Royal Grasshopper?


----------



## Gracelia

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Royal Grasshopper?



Right at the entrance of West Grassy Plains, there is a grasshopper spawn spot. I got mine there  May take several tries... ^^''


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm having such trouble with fishing ;-; how do I do that task where you press A exactly when it touches the bait? I think there's some noise but idk


----------



## pengutango

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm having such trouble with fishing ;-; how do I do that task where you press A exactly when it touches the bait? I think there's some noise but idk



I should be sleeping, but whatever. XD about your question... there's a reason I don't recommend skipping the angler intro quest. I skipped it so I learned the hard way. 

Anyway, yeah, hit A as you hear the noise of a fish biting your hook. You'll also see !! at that time too. Continue to press A to raise the tension of your line, BUT don't let it go to red, otherwise the line will snap. 

When the fish struggles, you'll see 3 arrows pointing in some direction. That coordinates to the circle pad, so ya use it during this time. Also during that, let go of A because it's MUCH easier for the line to break since the bar indicator moves faster. 

Holding X will charge your current ability, forget the correct term though. When you let go when it's charged, it does more damage... at the expense of draining some SP. Hope that helps a little. Surprised I'm still relatively functioning. XD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

pengutango said:


> I should be sleeping, but whatever. XD about your question... there's a reason I don't recommend skipping the angler intro quest. I skipped it so I learned the hard way.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, hit A as you hear the noise of a fish biting your hook. You'll also see !! at that time too. Continue to press A to raise the tension of your line, BUT don't let it go to red, otherwise the line will snap.
> 
> When the fish struggles, you'll see 3 arrows pointing in some direction. That coordinates to the circle pad, so ya use it during this time. Also during that, let go of A because it's MUCH easier for the line to break since the bar indicator moves faster.
> 
> Holding X will charge your current ability, forget the correct term though. When you let go when it's charged, it does more damage... at the expense of draining some SP. Hope that helps a little. Surprised I'm still relatively functioning. XD


Thank you! Hopefully this will help as I skipped the intro too. The dialogue is too too long sometimes


----------



## Manazran

What's a good way to grind for EXP?I finished the story and I'm now trying to get to level 45 so I can get Noelia as an ally(I think that's how you get her,right?).I'm currently a Master Wizard,Blacksmith and Carpenter and I don't have the DLC.


----------



## BiggKitty

Manazran said:


> What's a good way to grind for EXP?I finished the story and I'm now trying to get to level 45 so I can get Noelia as an ally(I think that's how you get her,right?).I'm currently a Master Wizard,Blacksmith and Carpenter and I don't have the DLC.




probably inside the Ancient Ruins or anywhere in or a cave off Drysand Desert

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm having such trouble with fishing ;-; how do I do that task where you press A exactly when it touches the bait? I think there's some noise but idk




Fishing was certainly a lot easier in ACNL


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm having such trouble with fishing ;-; how do I do that task where you press A exactly when it touches the bait? I think there's some noise but idk



It makes a little ping type noise when the fish hooks on, you have to make sure you don't click A early.

I made it to master hunter last night , so pleased it's such a fun life.


----------



## Mentlegen

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm having such trouble with fishing ;-; how do I do that task where you press A exactly when it touches the bait? I think there's some noise but idk



What helps me out alot when fishing is: Turn the volume up as high as you can, but turn down the ambient and background music, notice the sound it makes when the bait hits the water, remember what it sounds like, and look at something else instead of at your 3DS. When you hear the sound just press A as fast as you can.

I have noticed that, I react much faster to sounds, than I do to the screen, this works for me about 99,99% of the time.

Hope it works for you, and perhaps for other people aswell


----------



## pengutango

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Thank you! Hopefully this will help as I skipped the intro too. The dialogue is too too long sometimes



No prob.  Glad to help. Yeah, that's one of the things I don't like about this game... the amount of text to read. XD So used to voiced cutscenes on consoles, so having to read so much text is quite the change.


----------



## Beary

Can I have some advice?
I want to complete quests, because I love seeing none of them and a blank slate
BUT THEY KEEP POPPING UP
is it worth doing them?


----------



## effluo

Finally got to level 50! Anything I need to do in particular to get to Origin Island? Or just do the butterfly quests and it will show up eventually..

Also when do I start getting Lunares coins?

Also finally managed to get Master levels in : Paladin, Mercenary, Hunter, Miner, Woodcutter and Blacksmith.. ^__^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Can I have some advice?
> I want to complete quests, because I love seeing none of them and a blank slate
> BUT THEY KEEP POPPING UP
> is it worth doing them?



Not sure what everyone else does, but I tend to only do quests that will give me a decent amount of Dosh.. I ignore the rest.


----------



## Gracelia

Beary said:


> Can I have some advice?
> I want to complete quests, because I love seeing none of them and a blank slate
> BUT THEY KEEP POPPING UP
> is it worth doing them?



I usually only do the ones that give a lot of Dosh. I like having a blank slate too but lately I just take all the quests and will complete them later if they involve crafting, etc. I don't think it does anything in the long run though.

@effluo: for Origin Island, you just follow what Butterfly wants you to do XD.


----------



## windfall

effluo said:


> Finally got to level 50! Anything I need to do in particular to get to Origin Island? Or just do the butterfly quests and it will show up eventually..
> 
> Also when do I start getting Lunares coins?


Woo, congrats on level 50! It's a grind to get there, that's for sure. I think you just do the butterfly quests, and you'll be able to go to Origin island. 

I /think/ you start getting Lunares coins after you finish up the Origin Island story. Can't remember @_@ Sorry! Prepare to be a little annoyed with those coins, though. Some of the stuff Pam asks in exchange are ridiculous.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Gracelia said:


> Right at the entrance of West Grassy Plains, there is a grasshopper spawn spot. I got mine there  May take several tries... ^^''



Thanks! I am not that far in the main story yet. I thought that they would appear at Gile's farm rarely because I do see common grasshoppers there and I assumed a royal one might show up.


----------



## Gracelia

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Thanks! I am not that far in the main story yet. I thought that they would appear at Gile's farm rarely because I do see common grasshoppers there and I assumed a royal one might show up.



If you're still having trouble, I have extra ones I can always give you one! That's if you have the DLC activated~

*End-game Wiz Stuff*
I've only just started the DLC chapter. Did a bit of research, but would like to hear opinions/thoughts. If anyone plays on a Wizard, what are your thoughts on end-game gear and why? I believe it's all up to preference and how you want to build, for me, it's DMG and charge rate. I don't know much of the higher level items/gear though.

This is what I found:
Weapon: Dark Sultan's Wand OR Wand of Dawn | Special Skill Charge Rate +25%
Helm: Tiger Carp Helm | Creator Applique
Top: ??
Bottom: ??
Hands: Ares Hand Guards | Int +4
Shoes: Philsopher's Shoes | Creator Applique
Accessory: Sun Ring


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Does anyone want to play multiplayer with me? I am curious what is like. I'm only at level 5 though, so I can't really play in difficult missions yet.


----------



## windfall

Gracelia said:


> If you're still having trouble, I have extra ones I can always give you one! That's if you have the DLC activated~
> 
> *End-game Wiz Stuff*
> I've only just started the DLC chapter. Did a bit of research, but would like to hear opinions/thoughts. If anyone plays on a Wizard, what are your thoughts on end-game gear and why? I believe it's all up to preference and how you want to build, for me, it's DMG and charge rate. I don't know much of the higher level items/gear though.
> 
> This is what I found:
> Weapon: Dark Sultan's Wand OR Wand of Dawn | Special Skill Charge Rate +25%
> Helm: Tiger Carp Helm | Creator Applique
> Top: ??
> Bottom: ??
> Hands: Ares Hand Guards | Int +4
> Shoes: Philsopher's Shoes | Creator Applique
> Accessory: Sun Ring



I'm not a wizard, but I took a look at the wands that are available and the Dark Sultan's wand gives the most power (110, + 30 Magic Attack), followed by Esmerelda's Wand (80, and SP recovery speed). I think it depends on what you want  And how much the Al Maajik goddess statue loves you. 

Also, God/Creator level carpenters can make two wands: Wand of Dawn and Wand of Wisdom. Although they are weaker than Esmerelda's Wand, I bet divine quality items combined with the Spell Stone + (or others????) can be just as strong (or stronger??). 

For gear, I have no idea :S Maybe the Dark Sultan's gear? 
Hopefully more and more people start getting Lunares coins and checking out the fountains, and we can get the trading thread going x)


----------



## Libra

windfall said:


> Maybe the Dark Sultan's gear?



For a Magician, I'm quite sure you'd be after the Philosopher's Set because of the SP recovery speeds the items have (plus whatever additional bonuses you can add; I'm sure someone as Mentlegen can give better advice there). Dark Sultan's Gear doesn't have those.

But yeah, definitely; hopefully we can do some more trading because the fountains have some fun stuff like the saddles!


----------



## Gracelia

windfall said:


> I'm not a wizard, but I took a look at the wands that are available and the Dark Sultan's wand gives the most power (110, + 30 Magic Attack), followed by Esmerelda's Wand (80, and SP recovery speed). I think it depends on what you want  And how much the Al Maajik goddess statue loves you.
> 
> Also, God/Creator level carpenters can make two wands: Wand of Dawn and Wand of Wisdom. Although they are weaker than Esmerelda's Wand, I bet divine quality items combined with the Spell Stone + (or others????) can be just as strong (or stronger??).
> 
> For gear, I have no idea :S Maybe the Dark Sultan's gear?
> Hopefully more and more people start getting Lunares coins and checking out the fountains, and we can get the trading thread going x)





Libra said:


> For a Magician, I'm quite sure you'd be after the Philosopher's Set because of the SP recovery speeds the items have (plus whatever additional bonuses you can add; I'm sure someone as Mentlegen can give better advice there). Dark Sultan's Gear doesn't have those.
> 
> But yeah, definitely; hopefully we can do some more trading because the fountains have some fun stuff like the saddles!



Hmm, ah okay thank you to both! I cannot wait to try the fountain stuff too. Hope the statues love me n__n LOL


----------



## Zulehan

Did anyone go into that lava cave and try to beat the boss in there as a level 8 wizard? Because that is what I did, heh.


----------



## Gracelia

Zulehan said:


> Did anyone go into that lava cave and try to beat the boss in there as a level 8 wizard? Because that is what I did, heh.



LOL HAHAHA Kev. Yes. I tried. I tickled him.... at level 20, you are able to do some damage with the mail password set! Aaaa you need the DLC (unless you've already got it) so we can boss one day!!


----------



## Sawyer2030

Can anyone spare a fir beam?


----------



## Zulehan

Gracelia said:


> LOL HAHAHA Kev. Yes. I tried. I tickled him.... at level 20, you are able to do some damage with the mail password set! Aaaa you need the DLC (unless you've already got it) so we can boss one day!!


I was debating whether to get the DLC, and now I am sure to. Double teaming a boss sounds like a lot of fun. I wish they had such a feature for those 'marks' in _Final Fantasy XII_ that took a long while to kill (if memory serves, the last one literally takes hours).


----------



## Peoki

Gah. I've been itching to hop back into this game for the past week, but I have a 20pg academic paper that's due by 11:59PM tomorrow. Two more weeks until the semester ends. :c

I'm still sitting at lv43 and have yet to travel to Terra Nimbus. Hopefully the grind to lv50 isn't too long- though I'm not even sure how much of the main story I have left.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Sawyer2030 said:


> Can anyone spare a fir beam?



Plz :'( I don't have the DLC


----------



## Zulehan

... I wonder how big a 'train' of bounties in boxes I can create before cashing in.


----------



## xTurnip

Zulehan said:


> ... I wonder how big a 'train' of bounties in boxes I can create before cashing in.



You can have 3 Bounties at once.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zulehan said:


> ... I wonder how big a 'train' of bounties in boxes I can create before cashing in.



I think the max is 3. 


Also if you don't reel in the main fishes in the area (like the wood lord fish thing in the grassy plains) will they spawn again? I couldn't reel in the one at tortuga archipango (think that's what it's called) so I'm wondering if it will spawn again


----------



## FancyThat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I think the max is 3.
> 
> 
> Also if you don't reel in the main fishes in the area (like the wood lord fish thing in the grassy plains) will they spawn again? I couldn't reel in the one at tortuga archipango (think that's what it's called) so I'm wondering if it will spawn again



They will eventually respawn .


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Rebeth13 said:


> You can have 3 Bounties at once.



Also i found that 3 is the maximum bounties that can exist in the world at a time. Like if you have 3 bounties and you drop them off, then get a new one, one of those bounties  like disappear


----------



## Sawyer2030

Too much sawyer 
Sorry it's upside-down. I took the picture with my iPad


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Does anyone think that having a butterfly as a partner is really childish? I mean seriously, a butterfly? How about something more muscular and manly


----------



## The Hidden Owl

FriendlyVillager said:


> Does anyone think that having a butterfly as a partner is really childish? I mean seriously, a butterfly? How about something more muscular and manly


I believe the butterfly is a very important character though... if you have calmed the nap dragon, you might have notice something about a character and the butterfly.


----------



## windfall

FriendlyVillager said:


> Does anyone think that having a butterfly as a partner is really childish? I mean seriously, a butterfly? How about something more muscular and manly



She reminds me of Navi. I think how they explained the butterfly is cute though, so just keep playing


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The Hidden Owl said:


> I believe the butterfly is a very important character though... if you have calmed the nap dragon, you might have notice something about a character and the butterfly.



Do you want to tell me? I passe it but I must've skipped it :3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Do you want to tell me? I passe it but I must've skipped it :3


Pming...


----------



## Zulehan

Rebeth13 said:


> You can have 3 Bounties at once.


Darn, I wanted to create the ultimate bounty train.


----------



## Manazran

FriendlyVillager said:


> Does anyone think that having a butterfly as a partner is really childish? I mean seriously, a butterfly? How about something more muscular and manly



Wait until Chapter 5 (I think)


----------



## Msldybg

HELP please!! I am a Hero level Alchemist.  I am on the 2nd Storyline going through the door in Pam's storage unit.  It's a nightmare!  You can't do anything else until you complete that storyline and I can't. The monsters in the new world even with the butterfly and guy who joins you there are helping.  Any suggestions?  I wish I had not gone there!  Ugh! I hate that it ruined my enjoyment of the rest of the game!


----------



## pengutango

Zulehan said:


> Darn, I wanted to create the ultimate bounty train.



Sadly, it extends into multiplayer, as Gracelia and I learned the hard way. XD It's still 3 bounties TOTAL, even if you have people visiting.


----------



## Keen

Anybody wanna help me with the Pumking?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

River said:


> Anybody wanna help me with the Pumking?



Is that in the dlc?


----------



## windfall

River said:


> Anybody wanna help me with the Pumking?



Still need help? I was gunna sleep but I'm game if it will take less than 30 mins xD

Edit: actually gunna sleep now zzzz


----------



## BiggKitty

Msldybg said:


> HELP please!! I am a Hero level Alchemist.  I am on the 2nd Storyline going through the door in Pam's storage unit.  It's a nightmare!  You can't do anything else until you complete that storyline and I can't. The monsters in the new world even with the butterfly and guy who joins you there are helping.  Any suggestions?  I wish I had not gone there!  Ugh! I hate that it ruined my enjoyment of the rest of the game!



If your only life is hero level alchemist, you now will need to develop one of the fighting lives, perhaps magician to keep it in line with alchemy. Everything on Origin Island is much stronger and fiercer, and  also experiment with NCP's joining your party to see who  seems to help you the most.


----------



## dalandanator

how much is the dlc?


----------



## Zulehan

dalandanator said:


> how much is the dlc?


$8, if I correctly remember. You can view it in the shop by selecting 'Add On Content' from the main menu of the game.


----------



## Libra

River said:


> Anybody wanna help me with the Pumking?



That's the Magician's God Quest, isn't it? I wish I could help but I'm only a God Paladin and my magic skills are nowhere. 



BiggKitty said:


> If your only life is hero level alchemist, you now will need to develop one of the fighting lives, perhaps magician to keep it in line with alchemy. Everything on Origin Island is much stronger and fiercer, and  also experiment with NCP's joining your party to see who  seems to help you the most.



Except... If he's doing a chapter then isn't he stuck in his current Life? Meaning he can't become a Paladin or whatever?


----------



## Manah

FriendlyVillager said:


> Does anyone think that having a butterfly as a partner is really childish? I mean seriously, a butterfly? How about something more muscular and manly


Can someone please remove the image of super manly Yuelia from my mind?




Libra said:


> That's the Magician's God Quest, isn't it? I wish I could help but I'm only a God Paladin and my magic skills are nowhere.


You don't need to have magic skills, I did all the God Quests as a hunter


----------



## annlyt

*Looking for these items.*

Has anyone got these items?
Dragon King's Sword and Armour Set
Ancient Mirror

I have the Origin Island DLC.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I need a golden swordfish to appear to become a legend cook.... Its such a pain, it won't appear anymore..... Grahhhh!


----------



## Libra

Manah said:


> You don't need to have magic skills, I did all the God Quests as a hunter



Eh, let me rephrase that then; I am nowhere with the Lives that allow you to attack from a distance. I can do very little damage to anything magical (the wraiths) or the birds because I'll be literally slashing at air; I can only hit them if they're close enough to the ground. Hence why I said I can't help as a God Paladin.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm having a problem of forgetting where to turn in the other quests... ><


----------



## ThomasNLD

What do you mean, cant you travel to masters location?


----------



## windfall

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm having a problem of forgetting where to turn in the other quests... ><



Press x when you're on the quest screen and it'll give you the person's name and the general area they're in! That should help you narrow it down.


----------



## Jade_Amell

ThomasNLD said:


> What do you mean, cant you travel to masters location?



Not that quest, I mean the other quests you pick up from other people.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ah yeah, check what other replier said, you can check the location from the request overview.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Yeah but sometimes the area where the X marks is really big, and the quest issuer might be inside a building.

And the NPCs also move around depending on day VS night

it's very annoying indeed


----------



## Manah

The quest menu does take the day/night cycle into account though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How do I get a great quality sword?!? I keep getting a goood quality one. 

Also for blacksmiths what's the trick for dipping the thing in the water? I keep getting nice


----------



## windfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> How do I get a great quality sword?!? I keep getting a goood quality one.
> 
> Also for blacksmiths what's the trick for dipping the thing in the water? I keep getting nice



The more "Excellent"s you get, the more likely the quality of the item will get better. 
The higher your skill is, and the better the tool you're using, the more likely you'll get excellents. 

So just keep working at it. Or maybe someone here will be willing to make you better tool?


----------



## Jaebeommie

Joining the party super late. But hi ; u ; 


Spoiler: Weeeee~


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Jaebeommie said:


> Joining the party super late. But hi ; u ;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weeeee~



Better late than never! =D You'll see, it's so addictive


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yesss finally beat the big beak. Just farming it for a rainbow feather so I can get a new dagger


----------



## kite

I'm so lazy. All I am is a legendary wizard. Too lazy with other lives.


----------



## FancyThat

I'm almost at legendary hunter, just one quest left to do . Think I'll rank up alchemist next as I'm still only just started in that. I'd really like to get everything to God level. I took a survey on the Nintendo site for this game, didn't take long and I got 50 stars for it , not sure if it's just Europe players but it was on the main page after I logged in, said something along the lines of you recently brought Fantasy Life would you provide feedback.


----------



## Zulehan

Oh, my, that mooncrest wand was quite an expense for a new player like me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Zulehan said:


> Oh, my, that mooncrest wand was quite an expense for a new player like me.



Wait till you get the one in Al Maajik


----------



## Jaebeommie

I have a question about the DLC. I haven't started playing the game and I realize that I won't be able to access the DLC until my character is level 50, but is it okay if I buy it now? Will doing so help me early in the game or should I just wait until I'm level 50 to get it?


----------



## windfall

Jaebeommie said:


> I have a question about the DLC. I haven't started playing the game and I realize that I won't be able to access the DLC until my character is level 50, but is it okay if I buy it now? Will doing so help me early in the game or should I just wait until I'm level 50 to get it?



If you haven't started the game, you get a bunch of new customisation options if you buy the dlc! It's nice because if you buy the dlc after you start, you would need to pay in game to change how you look. 

You can also take advantage of the friendship system (the friendlier the npc is, the more likely they'll do combos and whatnot). And there are more "bliss bonuses" too (bliss bonuses are options to xxpand your bag, closet, and they can also give you access to pets and more).


----------



## kite

windfall said:


> If you haven't started the game, you get a bunch of new customisation options if you buy the dlc! It's nice because if you buy the dlc after you start, you would need to pay in game to change how you look.
> 
> You can also take advantage of the friendship system (the friendlier the npc is, the more likely they'll do combos and whatnot). And there are more "bliss bonuses" too (bliss bonuses are options to xxpand your bag, closet, and they can also give you access to pets and more).



In short: yes.

I also plan on getting the DLC since I'm almost at level 50 anyway.


----------



## pengutango

Finally reached the Master rank in one class: Miner~

Which, I dunno if the same thing happens with each class when you get to Master, but it was definitely interesting for sure... XD Was soo confused what was going on too when it happened.

I'm trying to level all my classes evenly, which is also why I haven't beaten the main game yet. XD Just finished Chapter 5 earlier tonight.

Where I stand with classes~

Paladin: N/A
Mercenary: Expert
Hunter: N/A
Wizard: Expert
Miner: Master
Woodcutter: Expert
Angler: Expert
Cook: Adept
Blacksmith: Expert
Carpenter: Adept
Tailor: Adept
Alchemist: Expert


----------



## Speedydash

Awww lucky!!!!


----------



## Zane

pengutango said:


> Finally reached the Master rank in one class: Miner~
> 
> Which, I dunno if the same thing happens with each class when you get to Master, but it was definitely interesting for sure... XD Was soo confused what was going on too when it happened.



Loool yeah it does, I'm master in Mercenary, Angler(Hero), Alchemist and Blacksmith. Same as you I'm progressing the storyline slowly since I keep stopping to level different Lifes - I waited until now to use the ones that require material gathering so now I can level them super fast. :b I should be a miner tho, buying ores is expensive.


----------



## nammie

can anyone give some tips for hitting the combos in the mercenary class?? I've already achieved god class in hunter and paladin but man I struggle so hard with the combos in mercenary that I keep putting it off lol......


----------



## Zane

nammie said:


> can anyone give some tips for hitting the combos in the mercenary class?? I've already achieved god class in hunter and paladin but man I struggle so hard with the combos in mercenary that I keep putting it off lol......



Which combos?? Because I definitely felt that pain when I was levelling up mercenary. orz I think on your license somewhere it will tell you the names of the moves / how to execute the combos, but as a tip for the "tornado shot" (most annoying thing ever) you have to wait for your fourth swing to stop p much entirely, then hit A again while holding down on the circle pad. The timing is tricky, if you don't do it exactly right you'll just do the hurricane shot again or whatever it's called.


----------



## dragonair

nammie said:


> can anyone give some tips for hitting the combos in the mercenary class?? I've already achieved god class in hunter and paladin but man I struggle so hard with the combos in mercenary that I keep putting it off lol......


One tip that I have is to not button mash. I always messed up my combos by pressing A too fast. Just go slow. After you do one move, hit A. Repeat until you're done with the whole string.


----------



## BiggKitty

Zane said:


> Which combos?? Because I definitely felt that pain when I was levelling up mercenary. orz I think on your license somewhere it will tell you the names of the moves / how to execute the combos, but as a tip for the "tornado shot" (most annoying thing ever) you have to wait for your fourth swing to stop p much entirely, then hit A again while holding down on the circle pad. The timing is tricky, if you don't do it exactly right you'll just do the hurricane shot again or whatever it's called.



I had huge trouble with the tornado shot, with advice I finally got it on penguin beach on Origin Island, the Penguins and crabs took me 4 hits to kill which is what you need. Hit three times and then lift you thumb a little bit higher than usual for the 4 th shot, it takes a bit of practice and doesn't work every time, but that was I how I finally accomplished the tornado shot quest


----------



## Zane

BiggKitty said:


> I had huge trouble with the tornado shot, with advice I finally got it on penguin beach on Origin Island, the Penguins and crabs took me 4 hits to kill which is what you need. Hit three times and then lift you thumb a little bit higher than usual for the 4 th shot, it takes a bit of practice and doesn't work every time, but that was I how I finally accomplished the tornado shot quest



I think I made it harder on myself by trying to get it with weak enemies that die in one hit, so I was starting the combo a few steps away and hoping to hit them with the tornado. LOL Your way sounds better.


----------



## Goth

what is this game about?

is this game like harvest moon? if so how?


----------



## Jaebeommie

I chose the Hunter class first! I'm having lots of fun with this game and I do not regret purchasing it one bit. 
Gosh the art style is so cute too <3 ; u ;


----------



## Mentlegen

GaMERCaT said:


> what is this game about?
> 
> is this game like harvest moon? if so how?



This game well... Let me explain it to GaMERCaT.

Once you've bought/downloaded the game, plug it in your 3DS, and start it for the first time.
It connects your mind with the game ( Your brain basicly gets uploaded to the game)
From that moment on, you have no control over your, now useless meatbag... 

Then all the cool stuff happens, you get to recreate yourself, so you can finaly have those luscious golden curly hair you've always wanted. You can even give yourself a new name.

Then you get teleported to the wonderous land we call: Reveria. Here you are free to roam the world ( With the occasional story quest you have to do, so you'll be able to explore more of the beautifull lands) wich contains forests, icy mountains, sandy deserts, and the occasional cave and dungeons within these lands.

But the coolest thing is! You have the ability to become everything you ever wanted ( Well, I lied about that part, not everything, but a damn lot of other things that you find interesting to do) for instance:

You can become a man of light, the law, and most importantly, the ladies who will basicly throw themself at you for keeping the land safe, for you are a Paladin!

Or a fearless Mercenary, who will do just about anything for a few Dosh ( The currency of Reveria ) just so he can survive the night, while looking for the next best thing to kill.

Perhaps you are more intrigued by the wonders of magic, and become an all-knowing Magician, who shoots fire, bend air, use the land around you ( Wait, this sounds alot like Avatar.... ) and the healing powers of the cosmos itself.

Or you feel a little more like: Robin Hood there's also the Hunter with an eagle-eye vision for precision, with the most deadliest shots you can imagine that will even make Robin Hood look some dumb hillbilly that can shoot a stick with a piece of string...

If the lifes of above do no intrigue you, you can always chose for the more... well... more peasant like lifes where you can:

Craft and forge the weapons and armors for the killer Mercenary and the Paladin, for without you, they are a bunch of naked men or women, just punching monsters with their bare hands ( Bunch of idiots.... ) for you are the Blacksmith

Perhaps be the one that provides the materials for the Almighty Blacksmith, with the simple but thrilling and monster involved life of the Miner, where you will find all the riches from the world with, from precious sapphires, to the priceless diamonds.

Good lord.... I might finish this later

Anyway, This game is a combo between: Animal Crossing, Runescape, Harvest moon, Doom, Diablo 1/2 and 3, Call of duty, Battlefield,
My little pony: Friendship is magic, and all the other crazy cool games that are out there, that will suck the time out of you.

because the game is so highly addictive because you keep saying: Oh just 1 more thing and i'll go to sleep, and repeat that for around 500 times because you keep finding new stuff


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen - are you on Nintendo payroll for promoting FL?  If not, you ought to be!


----------



## pengutango

Zane said:


> Loool yeah it does, I'm master in Mercenary, Angler(Hero), Alchemist and Blacksmith. Same as you I'm progressing the storyline slowly since I keep stopping to level different Lifes - I waited until now to use the ones that require material gathering so now I can level them super fast. :b I should be a miner tho, buying ores is expensive.



Oh gosh! XD Just became a master Merc. Yeah, miner and woodcutter I would get early on since you can do them whenever. I've noticed that even with the specific class challenges for those, I can get them to count by changing to the woodcutter/miner class before checking in the bounty.

I HATE the tornado challenge. XP I only JUST got two today by chance.


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> Oh just 1 more thing and i'll go to sleep, and repeat that for around 500 times because you keep finding new stuff



Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Libra

Here's a question; if you cut down a tree for another player, will it complete a challenge for the other player? Or does the other player need to cut down the tree themselves?

Also; I had a glitch yesterday. I was in the Ancient Ruins and defeated a monster that was guarding a door. The door opened and immediately closed again, but I was able to run through it! Has anyone else ever had any kind of glitch? So far this seems to be the second one I have.

The first one can't be really called a glitch, I guess, since I defeated a monster in the Elderwood and it dropped a HP orb, except the orb was kinda hovering in the background (so between the trees/bushes) and I couldn't get to it. I don't have a picture of that, but I do have pictures of the Ancient Ruins glitch so I'll show those later, if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Here's a question; if you cut down a tree for another player, will it complete a challenge for the other player? Or does the other player need to cut down the tree themselves?
> 
> Also; I had a glitch yesterday. I was in the Ancient Ruins and defeated a monster that was guarding a door. The door opened and immediately closed again, but I was able to run through it! Has anyone else ever had any kind of glitch? So far this seems to be the second one I have.
> 
> The first one can't be really called a glitch, I guess, since I defeated a monster in the Elderwood and it dropped a HP orb, except the orb was kinda hovering in the background (so between the trees/bushes) and I couldn't get to it. I don't have a picture of that, but I do have pictures of the Ancient Ruins glitch so I'll show those later, if anyone wants to see them.



I would think you'd have to cut the tree yourself for it to count, the quests seem very specific on that. When I was trying to get a certain elder log it had to actually be cut from a tree before it counted, not from a cashed in bounty or anything.

I've not had glitches like those but something odd does sometimes happen in my game, the menu and quests tab will occasionally open themselves. No idea why that happens and I'm certain I'm not accidentally pressing any buttons. Pictures would be cool if you have them .


----------



## Mentlegen

BiggKitty said:


> Mentlegen - are you on Nintendo payroll for promoting FL?  If not, you ought to be!



I am not, I was boredly waiting on my food to be done, so I thought meh, lets get some of these creative thought flows out.



Libra said:


> Here's a question; if you cut down a tree for another player, will it complete a challenge for the other player? Or does the other player need to cut down the tree themselves?



You gotta cut that **** down yourself, as Fancythat mentioned.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Here is my list:
Mercenary: Apprentice
Miner: Adept
Angler: Adept
Blacksmith: Apprentice
Alchemist: Adept
Woodcutter: Novice

I feel so lame lol...
I'm level 16, just got the Goddess anchor, and have spent like 11 hours playing. Am I doing ok or should I focus more on doing quests? Also, what are the rest of the ranks? e.x. Novice, Fledgling, Apprentice, Adept,...


----------



## JCnator

Mentlegen's long post raving about the game made me edit my OP of the thread to render the introductory portion a bit fancier to read.


----------



## pengutango

The Hidden Owl said:


> Here is my list:
> Mercenary: Apprentice
> Miner: Adept
> Angler: Adept
> Blacksmith: Apprentice
> Alchemist: Adept
> Woodcutter: Novice
> 
> I feel so lame lol...
> I'm level 16, just got the Goddess anchor, and have spent like 11 hours playing. Am I doing ok or should I focus more on doing quests? Also, what are the rest of the ranks? e.x. Novice, Fledgling, Apprentice, Adept,...



I've played for a lil over 60 hours and I'm not even at level 50 yet. XD Currently at level 45. Also haven't beaten the game yet. Only just finished Chapter 5 last night. There's no rush in finishing the game.

After Adept is Expert, Master, Hero... then I'm blank, since that's all I know. Highest for me is master thus far.


----------



## Labrontheowl

I can't seem to find anything about this online, not sure if this is the place to ask it either. I reached master wizard rank and I got a letter from jinx stating that there's some wares for me at Esmeralda's place. I came to her academy of magic and talked to her but she didn't give me anything? 
Am I missing something or at the wrong place?


----------



## Luna_Solara

My Current Stats:
Wizard: Apprentice (Started out as this)
Angler: Apprentice
Alchemist: Apprentice
Cook: Adept
Tailor: Adept
Carpenter: Adept
Woodcutter: Adept
Miner: Adept

Total Play Time: 30hrs, 50 mins
Storyline: Completed Chapter 2
Level: 21
Bliss: 2410

How's this sound?


----------



## FancyThat

Labrontheowl said:


> I can't seem to find anything about this online, not sure if this is the place to ask it either. I reached master wizard rank and I got a letter from jinx stating that there's some wares for me at Esmeralda's place. I came to her academy of magic and talked to her but she didn't give me anything?
> Am I missing something or at the wrong place?



IIRC you need to talk to the person standing just inside near the entrance of her place, he's the one who sells the items.

I God ranked hunter , just a few more to go now.


----------



## windfall

pengutango said:


> After Adept is Expert, Master, Hero... then I'm blank, since that's all I know. Highest for me is master thus far.



After hero, you become Legendary! 



Spoiler: if you get the DLC



legendary is the equivalent to demi-god/demi-creator (EU/NA), and then the last rank is  god/creator



- - - Post Merge - - -



Luna_Solara said:


> My Current Stats:
> Wizard: Apprentice (Started out as this)
> Angler: Apprentice
> Alchemist: Apprentice
> Cook: Adept
> Tailor: Adept
> Carpenter: Adept
> Woodcutter: Adept
> Miner: Adept
> 
> Total Play Time: 30hrs, 50 mins
> Storyline: Completed Chapter 2
> Level: 21
> Bliss: 2410
> 
> How's this sound?



Sounds like you're enjoying the game. 
That's all that matters, really.


----------



## effluo

I finally beat the Chimera and the Lightning Wraith... *sob* 

Strangely happy about it.. 

Ophelia is <3


----------



## Luna_Solara

windfall said:


> Sounds like you're enjoying the game.
> That's all that matters, really.


Lol, yes I am. I only just got the game on Thursday... I feel like an addict! 
I guess the only question I have is, (it may be obvious or already stated, in which case I apologize) is it possible to learn all the skills?


----------



## windfall

Luna_Solara said:


> Lol, yes I am. I only just got the game on Thursday... I feel like an addict!
> I guess the only question I have is, (it may be obvious or already stated, in which case I apologize) is it possible to learn all the skills?



Yup, it's entirely possible to learn all the skills!


----------



## Luna_Solara

windfall said:


> Yup, it's entirely possible to learn all the skills!


Yay! Thanks so much for answering my question! Guess it's time for me to start the other Lifes then so I can keep them as even as possible!


----------



## JCnator

Wow. Brewing up many Hi-HP Potions and Hi-SP Potions is kinda gamebreaking, especially if you're able to create up to 10 of those a pop.
To begin with, there's a general store in Castele that sells Healweeds and Vitalweeds for 10 and 30 doshes respectively. Then, in Mt. Snowpeak, there's a traveling merchant who can sell Mountain Waters for 50 doshes a pop. These three items I mentioned are so cheap that it's never a bad idea to buy a truckload of them.
You get to make them early enough and they aren't too hard to create. Once you've reached to the point of being able to perform Auto+, you'll be able to automatically get up to 10-11 Hi-HP/SP Potions a pop (most of them will be high quality). I took 30 minutes or so, and I've already went from 250 000 to 300 000+ doshes!

Seriously, if there's a much faster way to obtain doshes than the Hi Potion Bulk method, I'd crack laughing hard.


----------



## Mentlegen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Seriously, if there's a much faster way to obtain doshes than the Hi Potion Bulk method, I'd crack laughing hard.



Spraylixers is the way to go. You'll make around 30,000 dosh a minute!


----------



## BiggKitty

Mentlegen said:


> Spraylixers is the way to go. You'll make around 30,000 dosh a minute!



I took that advice from you and it is the best, also spraylixirs replenish your HP and SP in one go apart from making a goodly amount of money when you sell them on


----------



## Sholee

hmmm I brew a couple magic aid potions thinking it would help with my boss fights, but they last for such a short time, do higher level magic attack increase potions last longer?

will there be a sequel to this game? it's too amazing to not make more


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yay school was cancelled today! 
Anyone want to play online?


----------



## Manazran

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yay school was cancelled today!
> Anyone want to play online?



I could,don't have DLC though.


----------



## Mentlegen

Sholee said:


> hmmm I brew a couple magic aid potions thinking it would help with my boss fights, but they last for such a short time, do higher level magic attack increase potions last longer?
> 
> will there be a sequel to this game? it's too amazing to not make more



If you make an item of "Super" quality, the effect will be better, and the duration will be longer


----------



## windfall

Sholee said:


> will there be a sequel to this game? it's too amazing to not make more



I think level 5 has expressed interest in making fantasy life a franchise, but no news on a future sequel.  
We can hope!


----------



## Jaebeommie

This is going to sound like a really newb question, but what stats should I level up for a Hunter? I've given points to Strength and Dexterity once, and since then I haven't distributed the rest of my points because I'm unsure.


----------



## effluo

Jaebeommie said:


> This is going to sound like a really newb question, but what stats should I level up for a Hunter? I've given points to Strength and Dexterity once, and since then I haven't distributed the rest of my points because I'm unsure.



Dexterity, strength and focus are good for the Hunter life. A little extra luck doesn't hurt either. 

I'm pretty sure it mentions what stat helps what when you select each stat at the top of the screen.


----------



## BiggKitty

windfall said:


> I think level 5 has expressed interest in making fantasy life a franchise, but no news on a future sequel.
> We can hope!



yes, I also saw they were hoping to make a sequel, but maybe it is a little too early days for them to commit themselves yet. I for one would love to see a follow up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> This is going to sound like a really newb question, but what stats should I level up for a Hunter? I've given points to Strength and Dexterity once, and since then I haven't distributed the rest of my points because I'm unsure. :
> 
> (



When you get further into the game, you will have the opportunity of going to the Library of Magic in Al Maajik at night to the upper floor and for a price or 30k you can redistribute your stats points, so whatever way you allocate them now you are not necessarily stuck if you decide a different plan of action later.


----------



## Jaebeommie

effluo said:


> Dexterity, strength and focus are good for the Hunter life. A little extra luck doesn't hurt either.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it mentions what stat helps what when you select each stat at the top of the screen.



I read the descriptions for the stats on the menu, but I wanted to get some second opinions. Thanks for the help! <3



BiggKitty said:


> When you get further into the game, you will have the opportunity of going to the Library of Magic in Al Maajik at night to the upper floor and for a price or 30k you can redistribute your stats points, so whatever way you allocate them now you are not necessarily stuck if you decide a different plan of action later.



Ooh, that's good to know. Thank you very much!


----------



## Mentlegen

Jaebeommie said:


> I read the descriptions for the stats on the menu, but I wanted to get some second opinions. Thanks for the help! <3



If you need a more advanced explanation of what the stats are for, check out the following link

http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats


----------



## Sholee

*PUT SOME INTO LUCK!
*
trustttttt me, it'll save you so much time on those dam gathering quests and luck helps all classes so it doesn't hurt to put some into it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I love the terra nimbus music


----------



## FancyThat

So happy I God ranked miner and hunter tonight . Only cook, tailor, alchemist and mercenary to go and I'll have completed the lives , I'm a hero in tailor and cook and a fledgling in alchemy but I still need to start mercenary.

I've certainly got my money's worth out of this game, I've had so much fun playing it.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Sholee said:


> *PUT SOME INTO LUCK!
> *
> trustttttt me, it'll save you so much time on those dam gathering quests and luck helps all classes so it doesn't hurt to put some into it.



Is that what I should be using my level up points on? I have 22 level up points saved and I have no idea what I should use them on.


----------



## xTurnip

I'm seriously thinking about making a shop for Fantasy Life, but I'm not sure where to put it. :\


----------



## Sawyer2030

Rebeth13 said:


> I'm seriously thinking about making a shop for Fantasy Life, but I'm not sure where to put it. :\



:O please do! I need starry beams and I'd love you foreveah! Maybe in nintendo general?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone have a rainbow feather? Can't get one since big beak doesn't spawn anymore


----------



## windfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone have a rainbow feather? Can't get one since big beak doesn't spawn anymore



Go to sleep and return to where it spawns. It should come back.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

windfall said:


> Go to sleep and return to where it spawns. It should come back.



Someone pm'ed me about that already but thanks for letting me know!


----------



## nammie

what do you guys think is the easiest god quest to farm lunares coins with? so far I've unlocked the carpenter, paladin, hunter, blacksmith and angler ones, and out of those the carpenter's def the easiest imo. the mobs you have to fight aren't too hard if you've worked on the combat classes and have strong allies.

haven't really attempted the paladin/hunter god quests because I tried once and the monsters killed me in like 2 secs lol
and idk how to kill the fish for the angler quest, it gets angry before I can barely do any damage D:


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Would someone like to help me defeat the Silverfang? (need someone without DLC)

Also, can you buy the DLC already on the game or no? I might want to get it for my sister.


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> what do you guys think is the easiest god quest to farm lunares coins with? so far I've unlocked the carpenter, paladin, hunter, blacksmith and angler ones, and out of those the carpenter's def the easiest imo. the mobs you have to fight aren't too hard if you've worked on the combat classes and have strong allies.
> 
> haven't really attempted the paladin/hunter god quests because I tried once and the monsters killed me in like 2 secs lol
> and idk how to kill the fish for the angler quest, it gets angry before I can barely do any damage D:



I'm only god ranked in the combat classes and do less than 10 damage on them  it'll definitely be a while before I can do anything @_@ 

I read that the tailer class's god quest is the easiest, but I haven't tried it yet. It's what I want to god rank next, though! 



The Hidden Owl said:


> Would someone like to help me defeat the Silverfang? (need someone without DLC)
> 
> Also, can you buy the DLC already on the game or no? I might want to get it for my sister.


You need to buy the DLC as an add-on (I think you can only access it through the menu in game).

I would help you with the silverfang quest, but I've got the dlc. Hope you find someone!


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> I'm only god ranked in the combat classes and do less than 10 damage on them  it'll definitely be a while before I can do anything @_@
> 
> I read that the tailer class's god quest is the easiest, but I haven't tried it yet. It's what I want to god rank next, though!
> 
> 
> You need to buy the DLC as an add-on (I think you can only access it through the menu in game).
> 
> I would help you with the silverfang quest, but I've got the dlc. Hope you find someone!



yea I think the non-combat classes would be easier since the focus wouldn't be on the combat? I've turned off the paladin and hunter quests atm lol too scared to attempt again

and yea I heard that too!! I heard cooking's not too bad too, I just hate the fact that both those classes require you to get to lvl 15 to reach legend ugh


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> yea I think the non-combat classes would be easier since the focus wouldn't be on the combat? I've turned off the paladin and hunter quests atm lol too scared to attempt again
> 
> and yea I heard that too!! I heard cooking's not too bad too, I just hate the fact that both those classes require you to get to lvl 15 to reach legend ugh



Right?! The paladin quest just killed me so fast; even the little baby dragons dealt enough damage to take away half my life bar @_@ crazy stuff. It made the plains an awful place to travel xD I didn't even bother trying the other combat classes. Maybe after I hit level 100 :\ 

They both require level 15 skill??? I haven't even begun the cooking life yet. Not even a hero tailer xD oh wow long way to go.


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> Right?! The paladin quest just killed me so fast; even the little baby dragons dealt enough damage to take away half my life bar @_@ crazy stuff. It made the plains an awful place to travel xD I didn't even bother trying the other combat classes. Maybe after I hit level 100 :\
> 
> They both require level 15 skill??? I haven't even begun the cooking life yet. Not even a hero tailer xD oh wow long way to go.



not only that, cooking requires lvl 15 for EACH section omg... whyy D:
omg I got god-rank in hunter first so I tried that, and noped out when the mini-bosses were dealing like half my HP in damage as well lol

carpenter/blacksmith god quests are def more manageable!!
I'm guessing the lumberjack/miner ones shouldn't be too bad either if you get like good enough axes/pickaxes, but it takes so long to reach god-lvl sigh


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> not only that, cooking requires lvl 15 for EACH section omg... whyy D:
> omg I got god-rank in hunter first so I tried that, and noped out when the mini-bosses were dealing like half my HP in damage as well lol
> 
> carpenter/blacksmith god quests are def more manageable!!
> I'm guessing the lumberjack/miner ones shouldn't be too bad either if you get like good enough axes/pickaxes, but it takes so long to reach god-lvl sigh



Okay cooking is now on the last life I want to experience lol reaching level 15 takes forever. Been trying to bring my great sword skill up to that for days. :\ 

I'm still a hero in blacksmith/carpenter, and I need some random ingredients so time to gather them now :/ glad to hear they're not as difficult as the combat lives tho. I hate the lunares coins system @_@

edit: have you checked out your other statues?


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> Okay cooking is now on the last life I want to experience lol reaching level 15 takes forever. Been trying to bring my great sword skill up to that for days. :\
> 
> I'm still a hero in blacksmith/carpenter, and I need some random ingredients so time to gather them now :/ glad to hear they're not as difficult as the combat lives tho. I hate the lunares coins system @_@
> 
> edit: have you checked out your other statues?



well if you need help lemme know O: luckily the legend quests weren't too bad as far as I remembr!

yes the only one that gave me good things was the al maajik one, gave me two dark sultan wands!! then proceeded to troll me with 4 generals outfits in a row so I reset after the wands lol none of the other statues were too great either, kept giving dupes  though I think the wand's pretty popular so hopefully someone will be willing to trade the spirit bow for it lol

sadly magician is my least used life right now so I can't even use the wand atm sigh


----------



## skweegee

The Hidden Owl said:


> Would someone like to help me defeat the Silverfang? (need someone without DLC)
> 
> Also, can you buy the DLC already on the game or no? I might want to get it for my sister.



The Silverfang is the one on the summit of Mount Snowpeak, right? If so, I can try to help you beat it! I've already beaten it once before, although it took forever since I was a lower level.


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> well if you need help lemme know O: luckily the legend quests weren't too bad as far as I remembr!
> 
> yes the only one that gave me good things was the al maajik one, gave me two dark sultan wands!! then proceeded to troll me with 4 generals outfits in a row so I reset after the wands lol none of the other statues were too great either, kept giving dupes  though I think the wand's pretty popular so hopefully someone will be willing to trade the spirit bow for it lol
> 
> sadly magician is my least used life right now so I can't even use the wand atm sigh


I think I can find most of the items, it'll just involve me running back and forth to farm a few items. Thanks for the offer though!!! I'll definitely keep it in mind x) almost a legendary blacksmith!! 

Ohh yeah those wands are the best magic wands I think? There are a few magicians here so hopefully someone has the bow for you! The elderwood statue was awful to me too, I swear mine is all Pino and Leilah's clothes. And maybe a saddle....

The sport bow is definitely worth it, hunter is my main class too haha.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

skweegee said:


> The Silverfang is the one on the summit of Mount Snowpeak, right? If so, I can try to help you beat it! I've already beaten it once before, although it took forever since I was a lower level.


Would you? Thank you so much! Ok, so how does this work lol? Do we add FCs? Btw IG names is Owl.


----------



## skweegee

The Hidden Owl said:


> Would you? Thank you so much! Ok, so how does this work lol? Do we add FCs? Btw IG names is Owl.



Just add me to your system, and then go to the Guild Office in Castele. The counter on the right will explain multiplayer and allow me to connect with you. My in-game name is Alex.


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> I think I can find most of the items, it'll just involve me running back and forth to farm a few items. Thanks for the offer though!!! I'll definitely keep it in mind x) almost a legendary blacksmith!!
> 
> Ohh yeah those wands are the best magic wands I think? There are a few magicians here so hopefully someone has the bow for you! The elderwood statue was awful to me too, I swear mine is all Pino and Leilah's clothes. And maybe a saddle....
> 
> The sport bow is definitely worth it, hunter is my main class too haha.



ahh someone on tumblr just gave me one for free I can finally stop chucking coins into the elderwood one to see what crap I get this time lol..

I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND LOL even worse its not even their whole outfit its just endless... shoes and hats....


----------



## The Hidden Owl

skweegee said:


> Just add me to your system, and then go to the Guild Office in Castele. The counter on the right will explain multiplayer and allow me to connect with you. My in-game name is Alex.


Ok, I guess it's connected now!


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> ahh someone on tumblr just gave me one for free I can finally stop chucking coins into the elderwood one to see what crap I get this time lol..
> 
> I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND LOL even worse its not even their whole outfit its just endless... shoes and hats....



That's awesome!!! Congrats!! I think I went from like 100 damage or so to almost 300 with the spirit kings bow. It's great since now I can solo quite a few bosses heh. 

I... I'm actually wearing pino's hat right now LOL  its sad because they only sell for 10 dosh so I gave them away


----------



## BiggKitty

nammie said:


> what do you guys think is the easiest god quest to farm lunares coins with? so far I've unlocked the carpenter, paladin, hunter, blacksmith and angler ones, and out of those the carpenter's def the easiest imo. the mobs you have to fight aren't too hard if you've worked on the combat classes and have strong allies.
> 
> haven't really attempted the paladin/hunter god quests because I tried once and the monsters killed me in like 2 secs lol
> and idk how to kill the fish for the angler quest, it gets angry before I can barely do any damage D:



Blacksmith you have listed, that's an ok one too

- - - Post Merge - - -



nammie said:


> not only that, cooking requires lvl 15 for EACH section omg... whyy D:
> omg I got god-rank in hunter first so I tried that, and noped out when the mini-bosses were dealing like half my HP in damage as well lol
> 
> carpenter/blacksmith god quests are def more manageable!!
> I'm guessing the lumberjack/miner ones shouldn't be too bad either if you get like good enough axes/pickaxes, but it takes so long to reach god-lvl sigh



the woodcutter and miner quests after you hit God level are also fine, but you do need the right tools which in each case is going to be a level 15 crafted with an addition and made divine. I spent an age trying to cut down the Millennial tree with no luck, crafted myself the right tool and the tree practically fell down on it's own when I approached it


----------



## Mentlegen

BiggKitty said:


> Blacksmith you have listed, that's an ok one too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the woodcutter and miner quests after you hit God level are also fine, but you do need the right tools which in each case is going to be a level 15 crafted with an addition and made divine. I spent an age trying to cut down the Millennial tree with no luck, crafted myself the right tool and the tree practically fell down on it's own when I approached it



With the right tool, and having your god skill up, you can 1 shot it


----------



## spCrossing

So, since I'm probably not getting this game until Xmas.

What is the class that you guys recommend that I should go after first?


----------



## nammie

sp19047 said:


> So, since I'm probably not getting this game until Xmas.
> 
> What is the class that you guys recommend that I should go after first?



hunters def the easiest combat class to use imo, but mercenaries have the most raw power, depends on what type of playstyle you enjoy I guess? and you might as well switch into angler/woodcutter/miner at some point at first just so you can fish/chop trees/mine as you proceed throughout the game


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just hit master magician today ! Almost at hero


----------



## JCnator

sp19047 said:


> So, since I'm probably not getting this game until Xmas.
> 
> What is the class that you guys recommend that I should go after first?



For the first class, you'd definitely want to get any of the Combat ones (Paladin, Mercenary, Archer, Magician). Trust me, they're infinitely better than being stuck with any knife, in which the latter barely does damage.

If you want to be more specific, it depends on your playstyle. If you'd rather stay a bit away from the monsters, you'd want to choose either Archer or Magician. The former class tends to be a nice option for those who aren't too familiar with Action RPGs, as the latter one starts out much weaker than you'd like even though it could become quite powerful if you take care of it.
If you're the kind of person who likes getting in the middle of action, Paladin and Mercenary are for you. The former is the easiest combat class to learn, simply because you can defend yourself with a shield in case you couldn't properly dodge monster's attacks. The latter lets you deal such high damage output, but you'd actually have to recognize your foe's attack pattern in order to time your attacks accordingly. That class is super useful when you're playing with NPCs or friends, since you can land devastating attacks while others are busy distracting the target monster.

Once you picked your first combat class (or all of them), I highly recommend you acquire all of the gathering and crafting classes. Trust me, you will want to mine, cut some woods and even snag some fishes while you're exploring Reveria. The materials you'll get from these classes will help you a lot when you get to craft items. The items you'll produce will sell you for quite a lot of dosh (the in-game currency), especially when you abuse the Hi-SP potion bulk trick early on the Alchemist class. You'll also wind up with even better items if you're really good on the crafting classes!

And last but not least, complete the whole story. Doing so will unlock an area as you progress through chapters and will help you level up quite quickly early in the game. I've mentioned that on my very first post of the Fantasy Life General Thread for the "Getting started and completing the main story" section. There's no excuse to not complete the story immediately after you've gathered enough classes!


----------



## pengutango

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just hit master magician today ! Almost at hero



Me too!  Officially Master in 3 classes now -- miner, mercenary, & wizard~


----------



## Ponyu

I find everyone's progress so great and interesting! So here's mine at level 90 / 93:44 hours <3

Paladin: God
Mercenary: N/A
Hunter: Expert
Magician: God
Miner: Legend (God in training)
Woodcutter: Legend (God in training)
Angler: Legend (God in training)
Cook: Master
Blacksmith: Hero
Carpenter: Hero
Tailor: Master
Alchemist: Expert

Currently doing the trials in the tower. I also need to upgrade all of my gear. In each of my God-in-training lives, I need to fulfill just one more quest, but those are giving me a hard time...


----------



## JCnator

I'm progressing a bit slowly in Fantasy Life for some reason, but I still did a good deal of progress in a rather short playtime. Mind you, I already played the Japanese version for quite a long while beforehand.

Time Played: 34:32
Level 42
Bliss : 13 940

Paladin : Master
Mercenary : Master
Hunter : Fledgling
Wizard : Adept
Miner : Master
Woodcutter : Expert
Angler : Fledgling
Cook : Fledgling
Blacksmith : Adept
Carpenter : Apprentice
Tailor : Apprentice
Alchemist : Adept


I really need to start to grinding EXP on the toughest areas I could reach, barring the Dark Void.


----------



## skweegee

Here are my stats so far:

Level: 46 (466 to next rank)
Paladin: Expert (650 to next)
Mercenary: Adept (300 to next)
Hunter: Hero (5950 to next)
Wizard: N/A
Miner: Hero (5050 to next)
Woodcutter: Master (4950 to next)
Angler: N/A
Cook: N/A
Blacksmith: Master (13,460 to next)
Carpenter: Expert (3270 to next)
Tailor: N/A
Alchemist: N/A


----------



## Cou

Does anyone know a trick to do the combo attacks for mercenary quest? i never did them and im stuck on master rank and these are the only quests left for me now... I don't even really know how to activate these skills (besides the volcano one) and when I do somehow activate the skills, they die before I finish them off so they never count -_-

Also just unlocked (and finished) the origin island and damn i feel so weak right now lol.. Like im having a hard time beating the side monsters roaming around this place


----------



## kesttang

Cou said:


> Does anyone know a trick to do the combo attacks for mercenary quest? i never did them and im stuck on master rank and these are the only quests left for me now... I don't even really know how to activate these skills (besides the volcano one) and when I do somehow activate the skills, they die before I finish them off so they never count -_-
> 
> Also just unlocked (and finished) the origin island and damn i feel so weak right now lol.. Like im having a hard time beating the side monsters roaming around this place



You just have to be patient with it and just feel the rhythm. It's hard at first but when you get use to the combo, it should come natural to you. Practice!  PS, make sure to practice on mini boss or on boss. They spawn often if you use the reset spawn method. xD

Oh yeah, I'm level 53 and having trouble on OI too. My fiance is around the same level and we're having trouble. Lol. The level spike on OI in DLC is crazy!


----------



## FancyThat

I made it up to adept alchemist last night, hopefully be able to finish that soon. Is there a way to take pictures of our licences?


----------



## kesttang

FancyThat said:


> I made it up to adept alchemist last night, hopefully be able to finish that soon. Is there a way to take pictures of our licences?



Yeah, you can take a screeshot by pressing one of those 3 buttons on the bottom. I think it's START but don't quote me on that lol.


----------



## Cou

kesttang said:


> You just have to be patient with it and just feel the rhythm. It's hard at first but when you get use to the combo, it should come natural to you. Practice!  PS, make sure to practice on mini boss or on boss. They spawn often if you use the reset spawn method. xD
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm level 53 and having trouble on OI too. My fiance is around the same level and we're having trouble. Lol. The level spike on OI in DLC is crazy!



Hopefully I get used to the skills! It's pretty hard matching up what moves will finish off what exactly and I don't even know how the clicking work like... It just doesn't do the skill lol D: and omg good luck! I think I'm staying out of OI for a while until I have enough level to actually pwn the roaming monsters because I use about 10 hi-hp each round (the centaurs are incredibly powerful for me..) (im level 55 strength and vitality max).

Anyway I just started my life as a carpenter, errrr getting the ingredients is hard zAz anyone have any tips?


----------



## Jaebeommie

When you change Lives are your stats constant? Because my concern is that I want to first rank up Hunter as much as possible, but then I won't have any stat points left for the stats helpful to other classes. 
I hope that makes sense.


----------



## windfall

Jaebeommie said:


> When you change Lives are your stats constant? Because my concern is that I want to first rank up Hunter as much as possible, but then I won't have any stat points left for the stats helpful to other classes.
> I hope that makes sense.



Yup stats remain constant but each class has specific bonuses. 
You can  redistribute your stats later in the third "town" area.


----------



## FancyThat

kesttang said:


> Yeah, you can take a screeshot by pressing one of those 3 buttons on the bottom. I think it's START but don't quote me on that lol.



Oh yeah I know you can take photos (yes it's the START button ^^), I was just wondering if you could take a photo of your licence section, it's on the bottom screen normally and you can only take pics of your top screen. I was wondering if it could be switched like in animal crossing when you want a pic of your map.


----------



## Jaebeommie

windfall said:


> Yup stats remain constant but each class has specific bonuses.
> You can  redistribute your stats later in the third "town" area.



Thanks for answering my questions! 
I guess I should put lots of thought into how I distribute my stats uwu


----------



## windfall

Jaebeommie said:


> Thanks for answering my questions!
> I guess I should put lots of thought into how I distribute my stats uwu



Hope I made sense, I was in class xD

If you have any regrets about where you out your stats, there's a 30k dosh fee to redistribute your points in that third town area. 

I would recommend putting all the points into 1-3 stats instead of in all the categories (so you can specialise, rather than being a "jack of all trades, but master of none")


----------



## nammie

FancyThat said:


> Oh yeah I know you can take photos (yes it's the START button ^^), I was just wondering if you could take a photo of your licence section, it's on the bottom screen normally and you can only take pics of your top screen. I was wondering if it could be switched like in animal crossing when you want a pic of your map.



you can take screenshots using miiverse as well, so you could prob take a screenshot there of your bottom screen if you wanted 



Jaebeommie said:


> When you change Lives are your stats constant? Because my concern is that I want to first rank up Hunter as much as possible, but then I won't have any stat points left for the stats helpful to other classes.
> I hope that makes sense.



if you have the DLC once you accumulate 12 lunares coins you can buy the demonic mirror which lets you reset your stats for free in your house! def worth investing into imo, it was one of the first things I bought with lunares coins and made completing quests on each specific life so much easier.

if not then the only way to reset is through this book in the library in al maajik, unfortunately I don't remember how to unlock him other than that you have to have beat the game lol


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> if you have the DLC once you accumulate 12 lunares coins you can buy the demonic mirror which lets you reset your stats for free in your house! if not then the only way to reset is through this book in the library in al maajik, unfortunately I don't remember how to unlock him other than that you have to have beat the game lol



Think the other requirement is going in at night. 

12 Lunares coins is too expensive xD need a way to farm coins x_x


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> Think the other requirement is going in at night.
> 
> 12 Lunares coins is too expensive xD need a way to farm coins x_x



fishing's def the easiest with the right rod/equip omg
I can reel the thing in in like 30 secs w/o being in god mode and like 5 secs if I am lol

if not then the woodcutter quest is pretty easy too but again I'm guessing the right axe/equip helps lol;;


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> fishing's def the easiest with the right rod/equip omg
> I can reel the thing in in like 30 secs w/o being in god mode and like 5 secs if I am lol
> 
> if not then the woodcutter quest is pretty easy too but again I'm guessing the right axe/equip helps lol;;



Haven't even started on the fishing life @_@ but I've crafted some nice rods so guess it's time to give it a go. Too wimpy to take down demi-god tree quest :c need to be a higher level


----------



## Eldin

I'm going to have to buy the DLC soon! I'm level 45, almost finished the storyline, and have all but two of my Lives mastered, I believe. So it's getting to be that time.


----------



## Cou

Eldin said:


> I'm going to have to buy the DLC soon! I'm level 45, almost finished the storyline, and have all but two of my Lives mastered, I believe. So it's getting to be that time.



Have fun with the DLC! Hope you get there soon uwu

ugh why is there no platinum ingot to buy anywhere -_- and evil shard as well.. i haven't gotten my mining or blacksmith license yet  i beat the lord of the dead like twice to see if i can snatch it off but no luck, i always get the giant horn..

trying to make a royal saw and sparkle axe and get the hero rank on carpenter ;;;


----------



## Keen

Anybody have any happiness ribbon or can get some?


----------



## Vinathi

How is this game compared to Rune Factory 4? I'm absolutely in love with RF4 and it pretty much raised my expectations of JRPG games.


----------



## windfall

Vinathi said:


> How is this game compared to Rune Factory 4? I'm absolutely in love with RF4 and it pretty much raised my expectations of JRPG games.


What did you like about RF4? There isn't farming in Fantasy Life, but there are 12 "lifes" you can go through are quite similar to many of the skills in RF4 (like mining, 4 different fighting lives, forging, sewing, cooking etc) so if you liked that part of rf4, I'm sure you'll enjoy fantasy life. 

It's a pretty large world too. The NPCs in fantasy life aren't as "lively" as in RF4 (no one moves around constantly and the NPCs in fantasy life kinda just alternate places between night and day), but they do talk quite a bit (maybe even to much) and there are lots of them. 

Check out LPs of Fantasy Life


----------



## kesttang

Cou said:


> Hopefully I get used to the skills! It's pretty hard matching up what moves will finish off what exactly and I don't even know how the clicking work like... It just doesn't do the skill lol D: and omg good luck! I think I'm staying out of OI for a while until I have enough level to actually pwn the roaming monsters because I use about 10 hi-hp each round (the centaurs are incredibly powerful for me..) (im level 55 strength and vitality max).
> 
> Anyway I just started my life as a carpenter, errrr getting the ingredients is hard zAz anyone have any tips?



Yeah, the rhytem is hard to time. You can always look at the animation when you can start the combo after the third hit. xD I don't know... That's just me. I'm level 55 currently and wanting to do OI with my fiance. She's around that level too. xD Yeah, the mobs in OI is really tough. I like that and I am hoping for more DLC. (probably won't have anymore DLC) Maybe FL2 can come out soon even though this game just came out. Lol. Umm, what ingredients do you need? I thought it was pretty easy. I just got to Hero rank today in carpenter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> Think the other requirement is going in at night.
> 
> 12 Lunares coins is too expensive xD need a way to farm coins x_x



Yeah... I haven't started farming for coins yet but I'm looking forward to do that. I love farming and grinding on a fun game that I enjoy so much. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eldin said:


> I'm going to have to buy the DLC soon! I'm level 45, almost finished the storyline, and have all but two of my Lives mastered, I believe. So it's getting to be that time.



Good luck and have fun with OI. OI is actually really challenging and interesting lol. Level 45 might be a little under level but you can always try and see. OI was tough for me at level 55. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> Have fun with the DLC! Hope you get there soon uwu
> 
> ugh why is there no platinum ingot to buy anywhere -_- and evil shard as well.. i haven't gotten my mining or blacksmith license yet  i beat the lord of the dead like twice to see if i can snatch it off but no luck, i always get the giant horn..
> 
> trying to make a royal saw and sparkle axe and get the hero rank on carpenter ;;;



If you get your luck up, you can have Lord of the Dead drop Evil Shard. I actually have two right now but I have to save them for my sword. xD And I can find platinum ingots everywhere, and I think you can buy them too but not sure which city though.


----------



## Improv

I just bought this game today! I had money in my account for Pokemon, and then at about 2pm I got impatient and bought this game. :V

I've played almost 2 hours though & I should have been doing homework then.  I love it asdfghjkl;


----------



## Cou

kesttang said:


> Yeah, the rhytem is hard to time. You can always look at the animation when you can start the combo after the third hit. xD I don't know... That's just me. I'm level 55 currently and wanting to do OI with my fiance. She's around that level too. xD Yeah, the mobs in OI is really tough. I like that and I am hoping for more DLC. (probably won't have anymore DLC) Maybe FL2 can come out soon even though this game just came out. Lol. Umm, what ingredients do you need? I thought it was pretty easy. I just got to Hero rank today in carpenter.
> 
> If you get your luck up, you can have Lord of the Dead drop Evil Shard. I actually have two right now but I have to save them for my sword. xD And I can find platinum ingots everywhere, and I think you can buy them too but not sure which city though.



I spent the last hour looking for platinum ingots and nope, wiki said the traveller in mt snowpeak summit should have it but they're only selling the plat ore and i have all shopping bliss upgraded D: so i guess i'll have to be like a blacksmith first or smthng sigigiggh

i gave up on the evil shard too, i guess i'll rank up my mining to hero first before legend-ing my carpenter license  i guess you really need to like switch between lives first.

anyway i've been looking for happy daisy, i remember getting it before somewhere in terra nimbus but i can't remember where. it's not up on google either, do you happen to know?

anyway congrats getting the hero rank in carpenter! i'm like a few away to ranking up and i think i'll try to get hero (and hopefully my current stars are enough even though i'm missing like 3-5 quests) (damn rare items) (and some of them i sold long ago) before i start a new life. just wanna unlock the clothes hahahaha




Improv said:


> I just bought this game today! I had money in my account for Pokemon, and then at about 2pm I got impatient and bought this game. :V
> 
> I've played almost 2 hours though & I should have been doing homework then.  I love it asdfghjkl;


ahh i hope you're enjoying it!! i actually got my game on monday and i haven't put it down since then. wowoow good luck switching between hw and fantasy life hahaha 

hope we can play sometime!

also so like you used your pokemon money for fantasy life? haha!


----------



## xTurnip

Cou said:


> ------



If you have the DLC, I'll happily help you get the materials you need. I can mine Evil Shards pretty easily.


----------



## Cou

Rebeth13 said:


> If you have the DLC, I'll happily help you get the materials you need. I can mine Evil Shards pretty easily.



omg! will that be okay?! thank you so much!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## xTurnip

Cou said:


> omg! will that be okay?! thank you so much!!!!!!!! <3



Not a problem. You have the DLC?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Does anybody have any rejuvenating berries? I need a lot... I can pay a little if need be.


----------



## Cou

Rebeth13 said:


> Not a problem. You have the DLC?



I have the DLC!!


----------



## Peoki

Does anyone know how to initiate Boyd's Shadow Big Beak quest? He brings it up when I talk to him, but the quest doesn't go into my active log. It's the only challenge I'm missing before my next rank as a Hunter.


----------



## xTurnip

Cou said:


> I have the DLC!!



I just sent you a message! Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. T_T


----------



## Zulehan

_'... chained to the shackles of their grins!' _
— Magnificus

Cannot get enough of this guy.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Still looking for Rejuvenating berries! No DLC please.


----------



## Libra

Peoki said:


> Does anyone know how to initiate Boyd's Shadow Big Beak quest? He brings it up when I talk to him, but the quest doesn't go into my active log. It's the only challenge I'm missing before my next rank as a Hunter.



I don't think you actually need the challenge in your log. If you defeat Shadow Big Beak it should count. I managed to complete different challenges I hadn't even unlocked yet.


----------



## SmashNess

Anyone interested in buying lunares coin items for tbt bells?


----------



## xTurnip

SmashNess said:


> Anyone interested in buying lunares coin items for tbt bells?



Should probably ask in the Trading Fantasy Life thread.


----------



## SmashNess

Rebeth13 said:


> Should probably ask in the Trading Fantasy Life thread.



Where?


----------



## xTurnip

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?239573-Fantasy-Life-Items-Exchange-Thread

Here.


----------



## SmashNess

oh ok. i need to level up so i can become level 100 e.e


----------



## Maruchan

Finally started my FL yesterday afternoon.

Is skeptical at first, but now I must admit OHMYGAWD IT'S AMAAAAAAAZIIIIIIING <3

I *especially* LOVE the graphics of the East Grassland, the trees/hills/meadows/monsters are so darn cute.
(tbh I feel a tad iffy picking on those defenseless sheep monsters there lol)

I intend to catch some ZZZZZZ early around 11:30PM, 
but then "lemme just check out this new quest over at that Grassland which needs some exploring"
Ended up going to sleep, reluctantly, at 2:30AM.  X__X


----------



## Delphine

Maruchan said:


> Finally started my FL yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Is skeptical at first, but now I must admit OHMYGAWD IT'S AMAAAAAAAZIIIIIIING <3
> 
> I *especially* LOVE the graphics of the East Grassland, the trees/hills/meadows/monsters are so darn cute.
> (tbh I feel a tad iffy picking on those defenseless sheep monsters there lol)
> 
> I intend to catch some ZZZZZZ early around 11:30PM,
> but then "lemme just check out this new quest over at that Grassland which needs some exploring"
> Ended up going to sleep, reluctantly, at 2:30AM.  X__X



Hehe, Maruchan joined us, yay


----------



## effluo

How do I get more Hunter quests?

I am currently a Hero Hunter and still need 3000 stars to rank up again, but I only have two quests and it won't give me enough stars.

I talked to Fern and King Eric and nothing..

Am I missing something really obvious?


----------



## windfall

effluo said:


> How do I get more Hunter quests?
> 
> I am currently a Hero Hunter and still need 3000 stars to rank up again, but I only have two quests and it won't give me enough stars.
> 
> I talked to Fern and King Eric and nothing..
> 
> Am I missing something really obvious?




Talk with the other Hunters in the game and see if they have that quest for you: 


Master Fern: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) 
Lucky: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night) 
Huntin' Pete: South Castele - Sheep Pen
Granny Cotton: South Castele - Sheep Pen
Fletcher: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite 
Roy: Port Puerto Palace Way
Boyd: Al Maajik Outskirts

Hopefully one of them gives you that last quest you need to rank up again.


----------



## effluo

windfall said:


> Talk with the other Hunters in the game and see if they have that quest for you:
> 
> 
> Master Fern: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night)
> Lucky: East Castele - Outside Fern's House (Day), Fern's House (Night)
> Huntin' Pete: South Castele - Sheep Pen
> Granny Cotton: South Castele - Sheep Pen
> Fletcher: West Grassy Plains - Traveller's Respite
> Roy: Port Puerto Palace Way
> Boyd: Al Maajik Outskirts
> 
> Hopefully one of them gives you that last quest you need to rank up again.



I'll try that now. Thank you! ^__^



..
.


Only got one request doing this.. I'll keep checking.

Fern keeps telling me to talk to Eric about being a Hunter but he isn't mentioning it when I go to him....


----------



## Zulehan

If I want to buy the estate in Castele, do I need to choose between the dilapidated house and the log cabin before that option becomes available?


----------



## Libra

Zulehan said:


> If I want to buy the estate in Castele, do I need to choose between the dilapidated house and the log cabin before that option becomes available?



No, the mansion becomes available if you've completed the main story.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Still looking for rejuvenating berries!


----------



## Libra

The Hidden Owl said:


> Still looking for rejuvenating berries!



I think it'll be easier and quicker if you just buy them yourself. Click here for more info and the places where you can buy them.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Libra said:


> I think it'll be easier and quicker if you just buy them yourself. Click here for more info and the places where you can buy them.


Ok, thanks! I looked them up and the place I saw said you can only get them from Carrotellas.


----------



## Peoki

Libra said:


> I don't think you actually need the challenge in your log. If you defeat Shadow Big Beak it should count. I managed to complete different challenges I hadn't even unlocked yet.



Ah. That would make sense. I will try this out later then. Thank you!


----------



## windfall

effluo said:


> I'll try that now. Thank you! ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> .
> 
> 
> Only got one request doing this.. I'll keep checking.
> 
> Fern keeps telling me to talk to Eric about being a Hunter but he isn't mentioning it when I go to him....



Oh  maybe check out the wiki to see which quest you're missing? Libra said if you complete the quest, it'll show up as completed so you can give that a shot!


Edit: ugh no pun intended


----------



## Zulehan

Libra said:


> No, the mansion becomes available if you've completed the main story.


Thank you!


----------



## Mentlegen

Good to hear that everyone is having fun with the game, eventhough we all have our difficulties with certain aspects.

What i find to be the most difficult thing to do now, is finding the energy to continue with my female character.
As the females are end-end-game able to wear more end-game equipments...

I've currently finished the main story with my female character, lvl 27 currently, haven't done anything else but play with the paladin,
and am currently in need of help, with transfering items between characters, so that i can progress through the same grind with more ease.

I will be playing tomorrow ( in about 10-11 hours ), So if there's anyone with the DLC willing to help, i'm sure a nice reward is in order.

I have about 1k'ish Super Spraylixers available, which sell for quite some money for those who need that, if not, i'm sure i could help out with crafting some gear, as my high lvled char, is god in all the lives!


----------



## Libra

Mentlegen said:


> I will be playing tomorrow ( in about 10-11 hours ), So if there's anyone with the DLC willing to help, i'm sure a nice reward is in order.



I can help! I should be around then. And no reward needed.


----------



## FancyThat

nammie said:


> you can take screenshots using miiverse as well, so you could prob take a screenshot there of your bottom screen if you wanted



Oh ok thanks I might try that then ^^, I've never used miiverse before.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ugh... I know I'm stupid but I can't find Material wonders in Port Puerto. Help?


----------



## Keen

Are there any consequences to giving up on pams requests?


----------



## windfall

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ugh... I know I'm stupid but I can't find Material wonders in Port Puerto. Help?


Should be in the Port Puerto Marina! Check the icons at the bottom of the screen and that should help you.



River said:


> Are there any consequences to giving up on pams requests?



Nope! You can quit whenever you want. And then go back to sleep for a new quest.


----------



## kesttang

Improv said:


> I just bought this game today! I had money in my account for Pokemon, and then at about 2pm I got impatient and bought this game. :V
> 
> I've played almost 2 hours though & I should have been doing homework then.  I love it asdfghjkl;



You'll get addicted and you will waste your life on this game. Lol, just kidding, but yeah... It's a very addicting game. xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

windfall said:


> Should be in the Port Puerto Marina! Check the icons at the bottom of the screen and that should help you.


I've looked at all the shops there... I can't find it ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What does the icon look like?


----------



## kesttang

Cou said:


> I spent the last hour looking for platinum ingots and nope, wiki said the traveller in mt snowpeak summit should have it but they're only selling the plat ore and i have all shopping bliss upgraded D: so i guess i'll have to be like a blacksmith first or smthng sigigiggh
> 
> i gave up on the evil shard too, i guess i'll rank up my mining to hero first before legend-ing my carpenter license  i guess you really need to like switch between lives first.
> 
> anyway i've been looking for happy daisy, i remember getting it before somewhere in terra nimbus but i can't remember where. it's not up on google either, do you happen to know?
> 
> anyway congrats getting the hero rank in carpenter! i'm like a few away to ranking up and i think i'll try to get hero (and hopefully my current stars are enough even though i'm missing like 3-5 quests) (damn rare items) (and some of them i sold long ago) before i start a new life. just wanna unlock the clothes hahahaha



Ha. I think you have to be certain rank in order to unlock more merchandise for different NPCs. I blieve you can find platinum ingots in one of the area... Umm, I can't think of it off top of my head right now. I'm useless lol. Evil shard is dropped from that huge purple rock (Dark Heart). Just have to be lucky I guess. xD

Happy Daisy can be find - "There's a single spawn on Levitania/Terra nimbus in the first area (the one you landed in and has entrance to the village)."

Yeah, I'm currently trying to level all my life. I want to max my smiting and mercenary first though. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anybody have any rejuvenating berries? I need a lot... I can pay a little if need be.



I believe I have some rejuvenating berries lol. I will have to check though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maruchan said:


> Finally started my FL yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Is skeptical at first, but now I must admit OHMYGAWD IT'S AMAAAAAAAZIIIIIIING <3
> 
> I *especially* LOVE the graphics of the East Grassland, the trees/hills/meadows/monsters are so darn cute.
> (tbh I feel a tad iffy picking on those defenseless sheep monsters there lol)
> 
> I intend to catch some ZZZZZZ early around 11:30PM,
> but then "lemme just check out this new quest over at that Grassland which needs some exploring"
> Ended up going to sleep, reluctantly, at 2:30AM.  X__X



Let FL take over your life. xD I haven't been able to put the game down yet. Pokemon just came out today. Omg...


----------



## windfall

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've looked at all the shops there... I can't find it ugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What does the icon look like?


I think its the alchemist flask icon. Should be on the dock area of the marina. 

I can't check since I don't have my ds on me, sorry D; 
But the shop is near the bar area if I recall correctly.


----------



## kesttang

The Hidden Owl said:


> I've looked at all the shops there... I can't find it ugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What does the icon look like?



It's the shop that sell you Healweed.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok, I know whats wrong... I need the Port Puerto Bliss bonus. Bleh. Ok, just got it. Yas.


----------



## Zulehan

Yay, just became a Master Wizard.

I am thinking Blacksmith next. Or Alchemist.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Zulehan said:


> Yay, just became a Master Wizard.
> 
> I am thinking Blacksmith next. Or Alchemist.


You should do Alchemist. I use it all the time.


----------



## Maruchan

kesttang said:


> Let FL take over your life. xD I haven't been able to put the game down yet. Pokemon just came out today. Omg...


I plan to do JUST THAT - Go with the flow and all. After dinner, that is.



Delphine said:


> Hehe, Maruchan joined us, yay


Heeeey Delphine <3
Have you multiplay with our new Master Wizard yet? *points to post# 1937*


----------



## xTurnip

Zulehan said:


> Yay, just became a Master Wizard.
> 
> I am thinking Blacksmith next. Or Alchemist.



You should do Blacksmith.


----------



## xTurnip

I am so excited... I have all the materials to become a Creator Blacksmith. Not trying to rub it in, I'm just so excited.


----------



## Zulehan

I am conflicted about choosing Blacksmith or Alchemist. Although Alchemist seems cool, it also seems similar to Wizard. I see Blacksmith as more different, and even complimenting Wizard since I can finally complete a lot of the 'Other Requests.' I imagine Blacksmith would also allow me to upgrade my wand, or make my own?


----------



## Manazran

Zulehan said:


> I am conflicted about choosing Blacksmith or Alchemist. Although Alchemist seems cool, it also seems similar to Wizard. I see Blacksmith as more different, and even complimenting Wizard since I can finally complete a lot of the 'Other Requests.' I imagine Blacksmith would also allow me to upgrade my wand, or make my own?



Actually,Carpenter is the Life you want if you wanna make your own wands .


----------



## Libra

Zulehan said:


> I am conflicted about choosing Blacksmith or Alchemist. Although Alchemist seems cool, it also seems similar to Wizard. I see Blacksmith as more different, and even complimenting Wizard since I can finally complete a lot of the 'Other Requests.' I imagine Blacksmith would also allow me to upgrade my wand, or make my own?



If your main fighting class is Magician, then Alchemist is a good choice because you can craft your own SP potions and what not. As for wands, you need Carpenter for that. But, the best wand is actually the DLC one so if you can get that one, then you don't need Carpenter (your magic skill does need to be level 15, but if you use Magician's Pride that should definitely make things easier). The best gear for Magician is the Philosopher's Set and that's crafted by Tailor (but then we're kinda talking end-game, so an armor crafted by a Blacksmith would work as well). Alchemist has the advantage that it doesn't need a lot of help from the other Lives, whereas Blacksmith needs help (Stardust Linen e.g. is made by Tailor; it cannot be bought). But you can switch between Lives as much as you want, so you can work on both Alchemist and Blacksmith, if you want.


----------



## Gracelia

Wizard Stat Distribution-
Quick question. I've maxed out INT (=100) and have Luck at 30 and Focus is maybe 20. Not sure what to put in next and I am kind of iffy about Vitality (maybe useful for carpentry too?). 

my guess is, as I level and try to get every class to God rank, more or less, all stats will have some large amount of distribution anyway? If I make any sense. XD


----------



## Beary

Me with my perfectionosity (IS THAT A WORD),
I am keeping all my stats the same.
am I a closet OCD


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I just finished making top quality bronze items for all life options. I know it may not seem impressive, but I am only at level 10 so I find it impressive.


----------



## nammie

Gracelia said:


> Wizard Stat Distribution-
> Quick question. I've maxed out INT (=100) and have Luck at 30 and Focus is maybe 20. Not sure what to put in next and I am kind of iffy about Vitality (maybe useful for carpentry too?).
> 
> my guess is, as I level and try to get every class to God rank, more or less, all stats will have some large amount of distribution anyway? If I make any sense. XD



go with stats in what lives you use the most for now, if you wanna change your stats later you can do so with that weird tome thing in al maajik for 30k or you can buy the demonic mirror with lunares coins and change it for free.

@Beary: that actually isn't... a good idea lol I had that originally, basically being ok in everything, and everything was so much more difficult because I didn't specialize in anything. i.e. too weak to damage some enemies/chop down trees/etc. Getting the demonic mirror and changing my stats so I was max in a couple things made a lot of things so much easier to do.


----------



## Beary

nammie said:


> go with stats in what lives you use the most for now, if you wanna change your stats later you can do so with that weird tome thing in al maajik for 30k or you can buy the demonic mirror with lunares coins and change it for free.
> 
> @Beary: that actually isn't... a good idea lol I had that originally, basically being ok in everything, and everything was so much more difficult because I didn't specialize in anything. i.e. too weak to damage some enemies/chop down trees/etc. Getting the demonic mirror and changing my stats so I was max in a couple things made a lot of things so much easier to do.



I'm a magician. What stat should I focus on then?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Beary said:


> I'm a magician. What stat should I focus on then?



Intelligence mostly. You should increase stats for Luck and Focus/Vitality. That's what I would do anyways


----------



## windfall

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Intelligence mostly. You should increase stats for Luck and Focus/Vitality. That's what I would do anyways



I second this. Dump all your points into intelligence first till you reach the cap, since intelligence has the most effect on the damage you do. Then focus on your other stats.


----------



## Zulehan

Manazran said:


> Actually,Carpenter is the Life you want if you wanna make your own wands .





Libra said:


> If your main fighting class is Magician, then Alchemist is a good choice because you can craft your own SP potions and what not. As for wands, you need Carpenter for that. But, the best wand is actually the DLC one so if you can get that one, then you don't need Carpenter (your magic skill does need to be level 15, but if you use Magician's Pride that should definitely make things easier). The best gear for Magician is the Philosopher's Set and that's crafted by Tailor (but then we're kinda talking end-game, so an armor crafted by a Blacksmith would work as well). Alchemist has the advantage that it doesn't need a lot of help from the other Lives, whereas Blacksmith needs help (Stardust Linen e.g. is made by Tailor; it cannot be bought). But you can switch between Lives as much as you want, so you can work on both Alchemist and Blacksmith, if you want.


Thank you both, and also the member who contacted me privately. 

Libra: I did not consider the DLC meaning access to the best wand. Since I have the DLC, yay! In that case, I might go Alchemist after all. My only hesitation is from Blacksmith allowing me to fulfill a lot more requests without asking for items from another player.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, oh my, God, cool items for the Master Wizard.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So close to getting the dlc!!! Need to get more stuff though


----------



## Delphine

Maruchan said:


> Heeeey Delphine <3
> Have you multiplay with our new Master Wizard yet? *points to post# 1937*



Haven't played online with anyone yet to be honest XD I just became a Master Wizard myself, I'm having trouble defeating the 'big Spirits' things... .__.


----------



## Keen

I can help you with that


----------



## Gracelia

nammie said:


> go with stats in what lives you use the most for now, if you wanna change your stats later you can do so with that weird tome thing in al maajik for 30k or you can buy the demonic mirror with lunares coins and change it for free.
> 
> @Beary: that actually isn't... a good idea lol I had that originally, basically being ok in everything, and everything was so much more difficult because I didn't specialize in anything. i.e. too weak to damage some enemies/chop down trees/etc. Getting the demonic mirror and changing my stats so I was max in a couple things made a lot of things so much easier to do.



aa okay thank you !


----------



## ThomasNLD

I kept my stats quite level while mastering all the Lives, but now I'm only really dumping all points in attack and defence, maybe a few towards luck.


----------



## Libra

Zulehan said:


> Libra: I did not consider the DLC meaning access to the best wand. Since I have the DLC, yay!





Spoiler: This is what I found on GameFAQ's



In this game there are fountains where you can drop your Golden Lunares Coins for a random item, some of these items are weapons. But are these weapons better than the very best you can craft in the game? Let's found out:

http://imgur.com/j3TvjRS

The screen shows the Golden Lunares Coin weapons on the left and the weapons I crafted on the right. The order of weapons go: 1H>2H>Bow>Staff. Take note that the craftable weapons have a secondary bonus that can be chosen by the player. 

1H sword: This is the closest match out the 4 weapons. It is a choice between having a nice bonus on the sword rather than the extra ATK. Personally I prefer dealing more damage because it directly translate into faster kills.

- Winner: Debatable... but I think it leans in favor of the Lunares item.

2H sword: 22 more ATK vs extra God Time, it's about 10 seconds more. The extra ATK will help in every battle but the extra God Time will make it easier for a third or fourth ultimate attack, and those ultimate attacks can hit for about 2000-3000 damage. The mercenary also has double damage while in God Mode.

- Winner: Debatable... but I think it leans in favor of the craftable item.

Bow: Now this is just unfair, 150 ATK (Lunares) vs 126 ATK (Craft). There is no bonus that will make up for the difference in ATK, it's one sided in favor of the Lunares bow. The Hunter also has 100% Critical Strikes in God mode, so you will have to get all the ATK you can get to make this crits count for even more. The craftable 126 ATK will be even lower if you choose to go for another bonus.

- Winner: Lunares item.

Staff: 140 mATK vs 124 mATK... you know the God Mode of a Magician? It triples your magical effects. When you triple 140 mATK you will do a lot more damage than when you triple the 124 mATK. The craftable 124 mATK will be even lower if you decide to go for any other bonus that this game has to offer.

- Winner: Lunares item.

About the gear:

Lunares gear can give you rediculous ATK boosts such +30 ATK, but the defense for Lunares gear doesn't hold up. You're always better off if you're going to craft your own gear.

Source here.


I find it slightly ironic, to be honest, that the best weapons you can get are more based on luck (RNG) than anything else.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What is the best wand for a magician? Can't seem to kill the lightning wraith with the one you buy from tera nimbus


----------



## Libra

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What is the best wand for a magician? Can't seem to kill the lightning wraith with the one you buy from tera nimbus



What is your magic skill level?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Pretty sure it's 11. Idk somewhere in the double digits


----------



## Libra

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pretty sure it's 11. Idk somewhere in the double digits



Well, at 12 I'd say Esmeralda's Staff, but like the Dark Sultan's Wand, that's a DLC item from the fountains. The Serpent Wand is listed with a magic attack of 60 but it doesn't state the skill level and I can't find that info anywhere. Anyway, in short I'd say Esmeralda's Staff.


----------



## Delphine

Where can I buy a good pickaxe...?


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> Where can I buy a good pickaxe...?



Where are you in game?
 Usually the best weapons and tools are in the farthest place you've been. That, or the best item you can forge.

(Unless you meant actual store where you buy a pickaxe xD)


----------



## Gracelia

Could I take an item (say, Wand of Dawn) and try to forge a Love Orb onto it? Does it work that way? XD Unless it's only done through high-levelled recipes. I've no idea how it works to be honest.


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> Where are you in game?
> Usually the best weapons and tools are in the farthest place you've been. That, or the best item you can forge.
> 
> (Unless you meant actual store where you buy a pickaxe xD)



Well I finished the game and I'm almost at level 40, but wherever I go I only find stores that sell like axes and swords but no good pickaxe ;-;


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> Well I finished the game and I'm almost at level 40, but wherever I go I only find stores that sell like axes and swords but no good pickaxe ;-;



What level is your mining skill and rank? I think there's a mining mole in the well outside the royal cabin on mt.snowpeak who sells some axes but what he sells depends on your rank. Here's what he sells: http://reveriaexplorer.com/shops/44

I could check my game to see if I have ingredients to forge something for you too!


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> What level is your mining skill and rank? I think there's a mining mole in the well outside the royal cabin on mt.snowpeak who sells some axes but what he sells depends on your rank. Here's what he sells: http://reveriaexplorer.com/shops/44
> 
> I could check my game to see if I have ingredients to forge something for you too!



I'm almost at level 7 for my mining skill and my rank is expert. I'll check what the mole has in stores in my game, thanks a lot for your help!
And thank you for offering to forge me something, but I wouldn't want to bother you with that, plus, I'm not sure if I could get my game in wifi at a great time for you n_n So thanks for your generosity and kindness!


----------



## Cuppycakez

sp19047 said:


> So, since I'm probably not getting this game until Xmas.
> 
> What is the class that you guys recommend that I should go after first?



I went with wood cutter. It's really fun. Carpenter seemed really boring to me so I went with that as a side life.  But chose whatever one you want! You can always change it later on.


----------



## Beary

I'm really bad against the enemies in the desert.
Any tips for a magician?


----------



## Gracelia

Beary said:


> I'm really bad against the enemies in the desert.
> Any tips for a magician?



If you are level 20+, I would suggest to use the Mysterious Set (obtained from mail passwords, forget which one though ;o;.. I think Alakazam); it helps to boost a ton of magic attack. And then use an up-to-date wand. I tend to use fire/ice on the desert mobs.


----------



## Beary

Gracelia said:


> If you are level 20+, I would suggest to use the Mysterious Set (obtained from mail passwords, forget which one though ;o;.. I think Alakazam); it helps to boost a ton of magic attack. And then use an up-to-date wand. I tend to use fire/ice on the desert mobs.



I'm only level 16 ; - ;
I don't really understand how mail passwords work, exactly..


----------



## Gracelia

Beary said:


> I'm only level 16 ; - ;
> I don't really understand how mail passwords work, exactly..



Oh~ You just input mail passwords (being case sensitive) in the Post Office and get free items ^^. With that, I got the mysterious set which helped me to fly through monsters. You'll be able to use that set once you hit level 20 though. I have a Batastic Wand if you need (if you also have DLC though). Mail passwords link here - Use the code word under whatever region your game is from 

Other than that, putting all points into INT + using fire/ice should help ;o; ... you can try to grind 4 levels so you can wear the set too.


----------



## Zulehan

Gracelia said:


> Oh~ You just input mail passwords (being case sensitive) in the Post Office and get free items ^^. With that, I got the mysterious set which helped me to fly through monsters. You'll be able to use that set once you hit level 20 though. I have a Batastic Wand if you need (if you also have DLC though). Mail passwords link here - Use the code word under whatever region your game is from
> 
> Other than that, putting all points into INT + using fire/ice should help ;o; ... you can try to grind 4 levels so you can wear the set too.


I forgot all about those passwords. Thank you. Yay, so many gifts.


----------



## Delphine

Zulehan said:


> I forgot all about those passwords. Thank you. Yay, so many gifts.



^ Same here! Thanks again Gracelia!


----------



## Gracelia

np

SO MUCH DOSHHH!!!! LOL hahahaha I kept all my items... but when I feel poor, I am tempted to sell them all @_@~~~


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I just defeated a Napdragon with the help of a friend. I was level 20 and my friend was level 32.


----------



## Delphine

So, I just became a Magician Hero, and I defeated a huge monster in the ruins in the desert... and I don't have any more challenges to gain more stars and become a Legend, and the cat won't give me any new challenge :/ How can I get the remaining 1500 stars?


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> So, I just became a Magician Hero, and I defeated a huge monster in the ruins in the desert... and I don't have any more challenges to gain more stars and become a Legend, and the cat won't give me any new challenge :/ How can I get the remaining 1500 stars?



Have a chat with other members of the Magician Life, and one (or more??) of them should give you the other quests you need to become legend:

Hazel: East Castele - Outside Hazel's House (Day), Hazel's House (Night)
Nox: East Castele - Castele Forest [Invite to party at Adept]
Fabbie: Port Puerto Palace Way - Park [Invite to Party at Expert]
Esmerelda: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic (Day), Outside Academy (Night)
Colin: Ancient Ruins Path
Skybie: Levitania - Plushling Camp
Hope that helps!


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> Have a chat with other members of the Magician Life, and one (or more??) of them should give you the other quests you need to become legend:
> 
> Hazel: East Castele - Outside Hazel's House (Day), Hazel's House (Night)
> Nox: East Castele - Castele Forest [Invite to party at Adept]
> Fabbie: Port Puerto Palace Way - Park [Invite to Party at Expert]
> Esmerelda: Al Maajik Spelltown - Esmerelda's Academy of Magic (Day), Outside Academy (Night)
> Colin: Ancient Ruins Path
> Skybie: Levitania - Plushling Camp
> Hope that helps!



Oh good idea! That list should be very helpful! n_n Thanks for your help!

And while I'm at it: is the DLC worth buying? I find it pretty expensive to be honest...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Who are the best allies to have on your team?


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> Oh good idea! That list should be very helpful! n_n Thanks for your help!
> 
> And while I'm at it: is the DLC worth buying? I find it pretty expensive to be honest...



Hope it helps! 

I'm really biased since I've already bought the DLC- but it adds /a lot/ of extra content (new pets, lunares coins, origin island, new weapons, higher level caps, among other things). I heard it cost more money to translate and whatnot which is why it costs more - but if you think of it in terms of hours spent playing/dollars spent - if you enjoyed the main game - the DLC will help you enjoy it for longer. The DLC has better return than a cup of coffee or a movie ticket (....actually a movie ticket costs more here where I live lolol) 

(full disclosure: I got the game on sale @_@ so that's kinda why I didn't mind paying the extra ~$8 for the DLC but I totally understand why it feels totally unfair on nintendo's part for day 1 dlc)



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who are the best allies to have on your team?


That depends - where are you in game?


----------



## nammie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Who are the best allies to have on your team?



end-game wise or....? personally I like fern and mustang best. mustang's a good tank (and sometimes he removes and throws his mustache as a weapon, I'm serious lol) and fern hits criticals a LOT and she uses stun arrows regularly so that's nice. heard jinx was good too, but haven't gotten to god lvl in magician yet so idk personally. actually all the life masters are prob decent lol

before I unlocked those two though, ophelia, odin, and yuelia were all alright.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

windfall said:


> That depends - where are you in game?



i'm at tera nimbus


----------



## Maruchan

Gracelia said:


> Oh~ You just input mail passwords (being case sensitive) in the Post Office and get free items ^^. With that, I got the mysterious set which helped me to fly through monsters. You'll be able to use that set once you hit level 20 though. I have a Batastic Wand if you need (if you also have DLC though). Mail passwords link here - Use the code word under whatever region your game is from
> 
> Other than that, putting all points into INT + using fire/ice should help ;o; ... you can try to grind 4 levels so you can wear the set too.



*Thanks Gracelia* for the Mail Password link! (Guess I can't use any of them just yet,
Or joining Delphine & Zulehan on multiplay any time soon...)

*is a lowly Level 8 Paladin* OTZ
*shows self to door*


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> end-game wise or....? personally I like fern and mustang best. mustang's a good tank (and sometimes he removes and throws his mustache as a weapon, I'm serious lol) and fern hits criticals a LOT and she uses stun arrows regularly so that's nice. heard jinx was good too, but haven't gotten to god lvl in magician yet so idk personally. actually all the life masters are prob decent lol
> 
> before I unlocked those two though, ophelia, odin, and yuelia were all alright.



Love Fern. She's the bomb. 
I only drag Yuelia along cause she heals me.  

I haven't tried Jinx or the merc master (can't remember his name....woops) 
....I feel like I should but Fern is good enough for me lol



ObeseMudkipz said:


> i'm at tera nimbus



Probably Odin at this stage!  
And I guess Damien (if you can bring him along?? I can't remember)


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> Love Fern. She's the bomb.
> I only drag Yuelia along cause she heals me.
> 
> I haven't tried Jinx or the merc master (can't remember his name....woops)
> ....I feel like I should but Fern is good enough for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Odin at this stage!
> And I guess Damien (if you can bring him along?? I can't remember)



I think either mustang or fern heals me sometimes as well, very rarely though. 
yea I used to bring yuelia along but she's just way too weak compared to the life masters, so I replaced her with mustang lol. Easier for me to just spam healing sprays/potions if necessary.

but yes fern is amazing omg


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I have odin on my team and that furin thing you meet at tera nimbus. How can I get damien to join? If i can


----------



## Cudon

Tbh never really liked Fern since as a hunter I like to have melees :l Could try her out though... Is Mustang better than Odin?


----------



## windfall

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I have odin on my team and that furin thing you meet at tera nimbus. How can I get damien to join? If i can



I think if you just go back to talk to him. (I don't remember when in the game he joins you though ._. so it might be later.) does anyone else know? orz  



Dinomates said:


> Tbh never really liked Fern since as a hunter I like to have melees :l Could try her out though... Is Mustang better than Odin?



Mustang without a doubt is better than Odin. Combat life masters are great allies.


----------



## Cudon

Daemon joins you after you beat the main story I think... ( when you go talk to him) Wish Daemon was better :l His attacks are neat  and showy but his main attack is just so goshdarn slow...


----------



## nammie

Dinomates said:


> Tbh never really liked Fern since as a hunter I like to have melees :l Could try her out though... Is Mustang better than Odin?



if you play as a hunter mainly go with Mustang and Cervantes (Merc life master), or at least have one of them. I think Mustang is tankier bc he's the paladin master, but I'm guessing Cervantes would do a more damage. Even Ophelia is better than Odin imo. I can beat most things with Mustang and Fern in any combat life, bar the Trial of Light bc I don't think I have the levels for that yet;;


----------



## Maruchan

Newbie questions here (lowly Lv 8 Paladin):

1) was over at East Grassy Plains level grinding for a bit, when I came across a big floating blob (Spook?) at night.
It was my very first bounty, and as I haul it over to the bounty clerk over at Farley's Plantation, the hauling action DRAINS my SP like there's no tomorrow. Is this normal, or am I doing it wrong?

2) Would it be helpful if I ask Laura to join me, and try to defeat the Bandits & their Leader over at the Grassy Plains?
The 1-3 bandits quests are the ones remaining, and I can't seem to be able to tackle them on my own XD

3) What would you recommend to be a good level to start branching to a 'new' Life?
(thinking of either woodcutter / magician / angler)

Many thanks in advance! C:


----------



## windfall

Maruchan said:


> Newbie questions here (lowly Lv 8 Paladin):
> 
> 1) was over at East Grassy Plains level grinding for a bit, when I came across a big floating blob (Spook?) at night.
> It was my very first bounty, and as I haul it over to the bounty clerk over at Farley's Palntation, the hauling action DRAINS my SP like there's no tomorrow. Is this normal, or am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 2) Would it be helpful if I ask Laura to join me, and try to defeat the Bandits & their Leader over at the Grassy Plains?
> The 1-3 bandits quests are the ones remaining, and I can't seem to be able to tackle them on my own XD
> 
> 3) What would you recommend to be a good level to start branching to a 'new' Life?
> (thinking of either woodcutter / magician / angler)
> 
> Many thanks in advance! C:



1) bizarre, i never experienced my SP draining when i hauled a bounty @_@ that's really, really weird. 
in my experience it has been the opposite - since you arent allowed to run with a bounty, i recover sp....
i can't think of why you'd lose SP though... (sorry not much help orz) 

2) ask whoever you'd like  allies are there to help! just dont get too attached to laura because she's really wimpy @_@ 

3) any level should be fine. you'll start off with the life story introduction which is made for completely new level 1 players so you'll never be too "weak" to do any life.


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> Hope it helps!
> 
> I'm really biased since I've already bought the DLC- but it adds /a lot/ of extra content (new pets, lunares coins, origin island, new weapons, higher level caps, among other things). I heard it cost more money to translate and whatnot which is why it costs more - but if you think of it in terms of hours spent playing/dollars spent - if you enjoyed the main game - the DLC will help you enjoy it for longer. The DLC has better return than a cup of coffee or a movie ticket (....actually a movie ticket costs more here where I live lolol)
> 
> (full disclosure: I got the game on sale @_@ so that's kinda why I didn't mind paying the extra ~$8 for the DLC but I totally understand why it feels totally unfair on nintendo's part for day 1 dlc)



Yay I'm now a Legend Magician  Thanks again for the advices!
As for the DLC, I may buy it in the end, I really like this game... And I think it's the only way for me to become a "God" Magician? ;-;


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> Yay I'm now a Legend Magician  Thanks again for the advices!
> As for the DLC, I may buy it in the end, I really like this game... And I think it's the only way for me to become a "God" Magician? ;-;



Yay! Congrats on becoming a Legend Magician!!  I have a bunch of fantasy life things bookmarked on my computer since it's been a while since I've been so addicted to a game @_@ ahah 

And yeah, the DLC is the only way to reach the "God" rank.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Maruchan said:


> *Thanks Gracelia* for the Mail Password link! (Guess I can't use any of them just yet,
> Or joining Delphine & Zulehan on multiplay any time soon...)
> 
> *is a lowly Level 8 Paladin* OTZ
> *shows self to door*



There are only a few item sets from the post office where you need to be at level 20 to use. You can use a different password for the time being until you reach level 20 for the mysterious set.


----------



## nammie

Maruchan said:


> Newbie questions here (lowly Lv 8 Paladin):
> 
> 1) was over at East Grassy Plains level grinding for a bit, when I came across a big floating blob (Spook?) at night.
> It was my very first bounty, and as I haul it over to the bounty clerk over at Farley's Plantation, the hauling action DRAINS my SP like there's no tomorrow. Is this normal, or am I doing it wrong?
> 
> 2) Would it be helpful if I ask Laura to join me, and try to defeat the Bandits & their Leader over at the Grassy Plains?
> The 1-3 bandits quests are the ones remaining, and I can't seem to be able to tackle them on my own XD
> 
> 3) What would you recommend to be a good level to start branching to a 'new' Life?
> (thinking of either woodcutter / magician / angler)
> 
> Many thanks in advance! C:



1) weird, I've never had SP drain either when hauling bounties?? hmm

2) allies are always helpful! you can ask your pets too if you have no other allies atm 

3) get woodcutting/angler/mining lives asap because you can fulfill the requirements needed in those lives while playing as other lives (i.e. you can chop trees in a paladin life and that will count towards the goals in the woodcutting life)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delphine said:


> Yay I'm now a Legend Magician  Thanks again for the advices!
> As for the DLC, I may buy it in the end, I really like this game... And I think it's the only way for me to become a "God" Magician? ;-;



congrats!! and personally I think the DLC is realllly worth it, the amount of content Origin Islands has is amazing!! and yea it's the only way to reach God-tier.

also man finally became a God mercenary and omg the special once you reach that is amazing O:
might main as a mercenary now instead of a hunter...


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> also man finally became a God mercenary and omg the special once you reach that is amazing O:
> might main as a mercenary now instead of a hunter...



I use to /hate/ merc when I was trying to complete that hurricane quest but now it's tied with hunter as my favourite class xD 

even got furia del mar eheh. kinda want the sea lord set now....
the special does so much damage @_@


----------



## JCnator

If his SP drains while he's hauling any bounty, he might be sneaking as well, which is the most likely scenario.


----------



## Keen

So I got the alpaca saddle and I'm sad that I can only call it from Al Majick


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> I use to /hate/ merc when I was trying to complete that hurricane quest but now it's tied with hunter as my favourite class xD
> 
> even got furia del mar eheh. kinda want the sea lord set now....
> the special does so much damage @_@



omg same except for me it was the tornado one!! I kept doing hurricanes ugh
hunter is great for when I wanna be a wimp but wow the raw power that mercs have is amazing O:

ooo I crafted the sword of heroes w/ +25% s.skill charge rate bc I heard that was the best merc sword haha 
was too lazy to keep recrafting for +30% lol


----------



## Zulehan

I am starting to think an Alchemist should have very deep pockets.


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> omg same except for me it was the tornado one!! I kept doing hurricanes ugh
> hunter is great for when I wanna be a wimp but wow the raw power that mercs have is amazing O:
> 
> ooo I crafted the sword of heroes w/ +25% s.skill charge rate bc I heard that was the best merc sword haha
> was too lazy to keep recrafting for +30% lol



i use so many HP potions as a merc xD and hardly any as a hunter but merc is really fun x_X cleared the shadow trial as a merc yesterday  

ooh that's awesome! 25% is good enough haha i saw how the sword of heroes was the best merc sword!! i can /almost/ craft it but i run out of time ... need to bump up my blacksmith skill 



....after i finish my reports and exams 
(cries)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm pretty sad right now . Someone gave me an eshop card and when I tried to enter the code it said the region lock. I thought USA codes would work with Canada since they're both NA


----------



## Maruchan

windfall said:


> ...any level should be fine. you'll start off with the life story introduction which is made for completely new level 1 players so you'll never be too "weak" to do any life.





nammie said:


> ...get woodcutting/angler/mining lives asap because you can fulfill the requirements needed in those lives while playing as other lives (i.e. you can chop trees in a paladin life and that will count towards the goals in the woodcutting life)


Thank you! I shall try that the next time I'm ingame. ^^



AkatsukiYoshi said:


> There are only a few item sets from the post office where you need to be at level 20 to use. You can use a different password for the time being until you reach level 20 for the mysterious set.


Thanks for the clarification - I will take a gooood look at that list! *bookmarked it*



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If his SP drains while he's hauling any bounty, he might be sneaking as well, which is the most likely scenario.


@__@ ...could this be the culprit? I might have been pressing on the B button without realizing it...?

In that case (this is gonna sound silly) 
but...what is the 'correct' action sequence to handle and transport a bounty box?
I'd love to know, so that when I encounter one next time, I don't have to repeat my mistakes.

Thank you again for the help!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is it possible to make a new eshop account and change the region to NA so I can redeem it?


----------



## Zulehan

Wait... so the only way to get platinum ingot is to create one as a smithy or carpenter? Wish I knew that before trying to Master alchemy.


----------



## Chris

Just spent around an hour and a half playing online with Justin. We met a Kindly Old Lady in Port Puerto.


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> Just spent around an hour and a half playing online with Justin. We met a Kindly Old Lady in Port Puerto.



I love the Kindly Old Lady.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Maruchan said:


> Thank you! I shall try that the next time I'm ingame. ^^
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification - I will take a gooood look at that list! *bookmarked it*
> 
> 
> @__@ ...could this be the culprit? I might have been pressing on the B button without realizing it...?
> 
> In that case (this is gonna sound silly)
> but...what is the 'correct' action sequence to handle and transport a bounty box?
> I'd love to know, so that when I encounter one next time, I don't have to repeat my mistakes.
> 
> Thank you again for the help!



I used a combination of two passwords in the beginning: Masked Mercenary and Fiendish Fashion. That is just what I used. There are many passwords to choose from so pick what sounds most appealing to you.

The correct way to transport the bounty is to simply move with the control stick, Sneaking would reduce SP and running will reduce SP and drop the bounty. You can also drop the bounty in a safe place and clear the path of enemies if you think they would be in your way and attack your bounty. I hope this helps.


----------



## nammie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm pretty sad right now . Someone gave me an eshop card and when I tried to enter the code it said the region lock. I thought USA codes would work with Canada since they're both NA



yea same thing happened to me before, I still have a $20 eshop code lying around that I can't use bc I'm in Canada.
if you change your region to the USA then all games you bought in Canada will be gone, and if you revert back to the Canada eshop then all your USA purchaes will be gone.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

nammie said:


> yea same thing happened to me before, I still have a $20 eshop code lying around that I can't use bc I'm in Canada.
> if you change your region to the USA then all games you bought in Canada will be gone, and if you revert back to the Canada eshop then all your USA purchaes will be gone.


Can't you just create another account?


----------



## nammie

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can't you just create another account?



on one 3DS? no... there's no way around the system being locked to certain countries, if there were I'm sure ppl would have figured out ways to abuse it already.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can't you just create another account?



Wouldn't creating another account just leave you with the same problem as your current account? If you change the region and the effects would be the same as the above poster says wouldn't you be losing a lot more than what you are trying to gain?


----------



## Gracelia

Zulehan said:


> Wait... so the only way to get platinum ingot is to create one as a smithy or carpenter? Wish I knew that before trying to Master alchemy.



Basically.... and yes, alchemy requires one to have deep pockets (whyyy)... TT_TT. I rank up very slowly in Alchemy due to the fact so many mats are hard to obtain or require another class to make it (and cannot be bought??)


- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can't you just create another account?



To use it, you would have to factory reset your DS. Thus, you will get to register a new Nintendo Network ID, Club nintendo account and region (etc). Of course if you have digital games on your previous account, it will not transfer over. I had to do this because I got a "North American" e-shop gift and I live in Canada. Tried to redeem and it would not let, saying it is locked to USA. Lucky for me, I have no downloads before that so I just factory reset my DS (gets new friend code, etc too).

And only one account per DS, unless factory reset. XD


----------



## Maruchan

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> The correct way to transport the bounty is to simply move with the control stick, Sneaking would reduce SP and running will reduce SP and drop the bounty. You can also drop the bounty in a safe place and clear the path of enemies if you think they would be in your way and attack your bounty. I hope this helps.



Finally got those 3 bandits and collected my 2nd bounty!! \(^ A ^)/ 
Thanks to you, and everyone who replied & helped! 
(and yes, I made the silly mistake of holding down B button while hauling the box lol)


----------



## Cou

i'm trying to hero + the jobs atm and woody is probably my favorite master so far :') this kid is just great ,,


----------



## Libra

River said:


> So I got the alpaca saddle and I'm sad that I can only call it from Al Majick



Seriously? I thought you could use the special mounts from all the stables? x_x


----------



## nammie

Libra said:


> Seriously? I thought you could use the special mounts from all the stables? x_x



nope, you can only use certain saddles at certain towns unfortunately;;
al maajik: ghost horse, dark sultan's horse, alpaca
port puerto: crab, marine horse, sky turtle
castele: deer, unicorn

I guess for the most part they're similar in theme with their respective towns, though considering how pink and cute the alpaca is I was surprised that it could be used at al maajik, but I guess it doesn't really fit port puerto or castele either lol


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> Yay! Congrats on becoming a Legend Magician!!  I have a bunch of fantasy life things bookmarked on my computer since it's been a while since I've been so addicted to a game @_@ ahah
> 
> And yeah, the DLC is the only way to reach the "God" rank.





nammie said:


> congrats!! and personally I think the DLC is realllly worth it, the amount of content Origin Islands has is amazing!! and yea it's the only way to reach God-tier.
> 
> also man finally became a God mercenary and omg the special once you reach that is amazing O:
> might main as a mercenary now instead of a hunter...



Thanks guys, I'm pretty happy but at the same time sad because I won't have any more challenges as a Magician n_n' Might consider this DLC more seriously, since it's the only way to become 'God' (thanks for the info by the way)! I just prefer the title 'Legend' over 'God' but oh well 

Think I'll start paying more attention to the 'Creative' classes, like Carpenter. It's pretty funny, and I really want to get better to make great weapons *u* As for a 'Combative' class, I'll focus more on Paladin. I'm not an expert yet but I'll make it happen soon enough.

And for the bountys, I find it extremely annoying that we can't run while holding a bounty -_- So what I do is usually leave it in a safe place, clear the way by defeating all monsters around, or if I happen to have my horse nearby I just jump on it and run fast...


----------



## pengutango

Oh yeah, DEFINITELY annoying that you can't dash with bounties. I dunno who thought that was a good idea. D:

As an update, I finally beat the game!  I also hit the hero rank on Woodcutter and I love the new outfit you get. Super cute! I wonder if you get new outfits for the rest of 'em...

Yeah, for sure, I'm slackin' a lil with the crafting classes, so trying to rank those up.


----------



## BiggKitty

Zulehan said:


> I am starting to think an Alchemist should have very deep pockets.




Once you can make them, craft spraylixirs until you can do multiples and on auto plus, you can make a lot of money once you start making them in bulk

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it possible to make a new eshop account and change the region to NA so I can redeem it?



I don't think it works like that, to play the NA Fantasy Life you would need a NA region DS machine


----------



## FancyThat

I've not played since DA:I came out but I'll have to get back into it, I'm so close to completing everything to God rank. I was also collecting all the different mounts from the statues, my favourite is the alpaca so far.


----------



## dragonair

pengutango said:


> Oh yeah, DEFINITELY annoying that you can't dash with bounties. I dunno who thought that was a good idea. D:
> 
> As an update, I finally beat the game!  I also hit the hero rank on Woodcutter and I love the new outfit you get. Super cute! I wonder if you get new outfits for the rest of 'em...
> 
> Yeah, for sure, I'm slackin' a lil with the crafting classes, so trying to rank those up.



yeeee i can't even count the amount of times that i got into a town with my bounty and started running to the guild office, leaving it 50 goddamn miles behind me
(& congrats on beating the game!!)


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> I've not played since DA:I came out



And DA:I is short for... ?


----------



## dragonair

Libra said:


> And DA:I is short for... ?


Dragon Age: Inquisition


----------



## Libra

dragonair said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition



Thanks.  I can't say I've heard of it so I'll go take a look at what Google has to say.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Thanks.  I can't say I've heard of it so I'll go take a look at what Google has to say.



Third game in the series and so far very enjoyable, random unpatched new game glitches aside.


----------



## windfall

pengutango said:


> Oh yeah, DEFINITELY annoying that you can't dash with bounties. I dunno who thought that was a good idea. D:
> 
> As an update, I finally beat the game!  I also hit the hero rank on Woodcutter and I love the new outfit you get. Super cute! I wonder if you get new outfits for the rest of 'em...
> 
> Yeah, for sure, I'm slackin' a lil with the crafting classes, so trying to rank those up.



Congrats on beating the game! And yup you do end up getting nice hero outfits for all the other classes! 
I think you can even dye them different colors! Definitely check it out


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> I think you can even dye them different colors!



*cries*
Really?! I love my Magician Hero outfit so much, maybe I'll try in a different color


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> *cries*
> Really?! I love my Magician Hero outfit so much, maybe I'll try in a different color



You just need different flowers to use as dye, and then head over to the west grassy plains where that girl can style your hair. Her talking plant is the one that can change the colour of your outfit! 

I dyed my hunter outfit white x)


----------



## Delphine

windfall said:


> You just need different flowers to use as dye, and then head over to the west grassy plains where that girl can style your hair. Her talking plant is the one that can change the colour of your outfit!
> 
> I dyed my hunter outfit white x)



Yeah I tried to put the Magician Hero outfit in white, I didn't like it x)

And I just bought the DLC... in the end... hm hm... But it's dumb of me, because I'm only at level 40, and I still need to gain ten levels to enjoy it, so here are two questions:

- how can I 'farm' to get tons of XP?
- how and where can I befriend with the dark butterfly whose name I can't remember?

Thanks in advance, sorry for being such a noob x)


----------



## Libra

Delphine said:


> how and where can I befriend with the dark butterfly whose name I can't remember?



When you reach level 45, you will receive a letter from Noelia (aka dark butterfly girl).


----------



## windfall

Delphine said:


> Yeah I tried to put the Magician Hero outfit in white, I didn't like it x)
> 
> And I just bought the DLC... in the end... hm hm... But it's dumb of me, because I'm only at level 40, and I still need to gain ten levels to enjoy it, so here are two questions:
> 
> - how can I 'farm' to get tons of XP?
> - how and where can I befriend with the dark butterfly whose name I can't remember?
> 
> Thanks in advance, sorry for being such a noob x)



Aww, that's too bad x) You can try the other colours if you want  

Hmm maybe try another life? That'll help you rack up XP. But you can also kill monsters - take down bosses and get the last hit in for more XP. That's pretty much what I did x) Try solo'ing the napdragon and all the other bigger bosses. 



Spoiler: butterfly



You can find the black butterfly (Noelia, unless they changed her name from NA to EU) back where their dad lives (the Starlight Gardens) - just take the Lunares ship in the Elderwood back up.

edit: i think libra is more correct - i can't remember the exact details since >>


----------



## Piroshi

I finished beating the DLC the other day and now I'm just working on the different lives. I really wish I didn't put off the crafting classes for so long because this stuff would have been a lot more useful earlier on.


----------



## kesttang

Delphine said:


> Yeah I tried to put the Magician Hero outfit in white, I didn't like it x)
> 
> And I just bought the DLC... in the end... hm hm... But it's dumb of me, because I'm only at level 40, and I still need to gain ten levels to enjoy it, so here are two questions:
> 
> - how can I 'farm' to get tons of XP?
> - how and where can I befriend with the dark butterfly whose name I can't remember?
> 
> Thanks in advance, sorry for being such a noob x)



You can usually level up fast by just doing quest and creating items (it also help you making dosh). Yeah, you can also level up fast by just switching to another Life. Dark Butterfly is in the Starlight Garden with her dad. Lol, he's huge...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Piroshi said:


> I finished beating the DLC the other day and now I'm just working on the different lives. I really wish I didn't put off the crafting classes for so long because this stuff would have been a lot more useful earlier on.



Yeah... And DLC is really short. I feel like they rushed the game. The story (in main game and DLC) wasn't too great. The spirit is just so so because they recolored a lot of mobs. I think clothing option is decent... Lol, it's still a great game though. I love playing the game with my fiance. I'm hoping for Fantasy Life 2 from the developers. I hope they don't rush it like the first one. Who knows... They might be working on it already.


----------



## Maruchan

Would someone please help and point me to the right direction?
Need to go back to *Mount Snowpeak *and talk to Champion for the (Butterfly's Requests), 
"Life Master of... Everything?".
But I simply could not remember how to get there... Thanks in advance!! ^^


----------



## Piroshi

kesttang said:


> Yeah... And DLC is really short. I feel like they rushed the game. The story (in main game and DLC) wasn't too great. The spirit is just so so because they recolored a lot of mobs. I think clothing option is decent... Lol, it's still a great game though. I love playing the game with my fiance. I'm hoping for Fantasy Life 2 from the developers. I hope they don't rush it like the first one. Who knows... They might be working on it already.


I would love a Fantasy Life 2. The game is a lot of fun but there are some things that could be improved. If they did that they could make a really good game.


----------



## pengutango

Maruchan said:


> Would someone please help and point me to the right direction?
> Need to go back to *Mount Snowpeak *and talk to Champion for the (Butterfly's Requests),
> "Life Master of... Everything?".
> But I simply could not remember how to get there... Thanks in advance!! ^^



I ran into this same problem when I had to do this one. XP Anyway, you wanna go to the East Grassy Plains. From there, run along the right side until you see a ramp of sorts on the north end of the plains. There will be a bunch of Sandzards and a few copper ore deposits. 

Run up that ran and towards the top, you'll see a campsite and save point and wa la~ you're at Mt. Snowpeak. Does that help? I can get more specific if needed.

*EDIT TO ADD:* I just realized that you might already know how to get to Mt. Snowpeak, and just not know his location, which if that's the case, my bad. ^^;; He's located where you can find the bounty clerk, shop vendor. 

Ya can't miss it since it's the only house on the lower half of the mountain. It's the area that splits into three directions -- Waterfall Cave, Mt. Snowpeak summit, and Lava Cave.


----------



## ethre

I really liked this game, but I really did not like the storyline.

I mean, I wish the storyline was, well, at least more _entertaining._

I liked the fact that you could use past lives to advance other lives at first, but then once I got to Master Mercenary I couldn't really go to the Hero stage unless I get a better sword. I did a bit of research and noticed that the only sword better than my sword had to be made by a Blacksmith in the God stage. I figured, well, it's not that much work to get to the Master stage and it's just a creation class, I better give it a try. I did get to the Master stage in Blacksmith fairly quickly but unfortunately one of the recipes with the most stars required a beam that had to be made when you are an expert Carpenter. I decided to move onto the other quests but this one is still holding me back because I really do not want to become a Carpenter.

Other than this, my favorite class is Angler because it is the most fun, but I noticed that I really need some sort of defense against monsters nearby fishing spots, so I'm stuck at Hero for the Angler and I couldn't become a Hero in Mercenary.

Luckily, ORAS came out when I realized this.


----------



## Maruchan

pengutango said:


> I ran into this same problem when I had to do this one. XP Anyway, you wanna go to the East Grassy Plains. From there, run along the right side until you see a ramp of sorts on the north end of the plains. There will be a bunch of Sandzards and a few copper ore deposits.
> 
> Run up that ran and towards the top, you'll see a campsite and save point and wa la~ you're at Mt. Snowpeak.



YEEESSSS that is exactly what I needed to know <3
*been running around like a headless chicken last night before ZZZZZ, trying to warp up this one last quest*
;__; Thanks again!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just finished the cast chapter .-.
Nothing much to do now since I don't have the dlc due to the stupid region lock


----------



## dalandanator

Does the Napdragon respawn?


----------



## windfall

dalandanator said:


> Does the Napdragon respawn?



Yep! Just go to sleep and then it should appear in the east grassy plains again.


----------



## dalandanator

windfall said:


> Yep! Just go to sleep and then it should appear in the east grassy plains again.



Thanks


----------



## Cudon

ethre said:


> I really liked this game, but I really did not like the storyline.
> 
> I mean, I wish the storyline was, well, at least more _entertaining._
> 
> I liked the fact that you could use past lives to advance other lives at first, but then once I got to Master Mercenary I couldn't really go to the Hero stage unless I get a better sword. I did a bit of research and noticed that the only sword better than my sword had to be made by a Blacksmith in the God stage. I figured, well, it's not that much work to get to the Master stage and it's just a creation class, I better give it a try. I did get to the Master stage in Blacksmith fairly quickly but unfortunately one of the recipes with the most stars required a beam that had to be made when you are an expert Carpenter. I decided to move onto the other quests but this one is still holding me back because I really do not want to become a Carpenter.
> 
> Other than this, my favorite class is Angler because it is the most fun, but I noticed that I really need some sort of defense against monsters nearby fishing spots, so I'm stuck at Hero for the Angler and I couldn't become a Hero in Mercenary.
> 
> Luckily, ORAS came out when I realized this.


I agree on your points however there's pretty much always a npc that sells the right thing so you could look for an npc that sells the beam.


----------



## pengutango

Maruchan said:


> YEEESSSS that is exactly what I needed to know <3
> *been running around like a headless chicken last night before ZZZZZ, trying to warp up this one last quest*
> ;__; Thanks again!



Haha, no prob. Glad I could help.  I totally know the feeling. Apparently, I didn't realize it, but if you're far enough, you can visit the pilot in South Castele and they can take you to Mt. Snowpeak directly. Granted, they only take you to the base, where the campsite and save point are.

Despite that, it is good to know how to get there on foot too, since you can have those dumb moments and you can't find it. I've had plenty of dumb moments while playing this game for sure, including not being able to find Waterfall Cave for the longest time. I really did feel like an idiot when I figured out it was soo obvious too. XD


----------



## nammie

Delphine said:


> Yeah I tried to put the Magician Hero outfit in white, I didn't like it x)
> 
> And I just bought the DLC... in the end... hm hm... But it's dumb of me, because I'm only at level 40, and I still need to gain ten levels to enjoy it, so here are two questions:
> 
> - how can I 'farm' to get tons of XP?
> - how and where can I befriend with the dark butterfly whose name I can't remember?
> 
> Thanks in advance, sorry for being such a noob x)



for farming XP, go defeat any of the gold lvl bosses. like the napdragon, ones in the ancient ruins, and ones in terra nimbus. I think that's what I did to level up before I hit 50? bring along some good NPCs, pretty sure I used Odin and Yuelia.


----------



## Piroshi

Dinomates said:


> I agree on your points however there's pretty much always a npc that sells the right thing so you could look for an npc that sells the beam.



There are no NPCs that sell fir beams, unfortunately. I ran into the same problem, but luckily I had already been working on carpenter so it wasn't much work to get them.


----------



## nammie

Piroshi said:


> There are no NPCs that sell fir beams, unfortunately. I ran into the same problem, but luckily I had already been working on carpenter so it wasn't much work to get them.



if you get to master carpenter then beavus in elderwood village sells them 
course if you need it before reaching master carpenter it can be a pain in the butt lol;;


----------



## Luna_Solara

Ok, updating my progress!
I've played for 50 hrs, I just started Chapter 4 and overall I'm at level 29.

My goal is to level up the Mercenary class at least to Adept and to start the Paladin class and level it up to Adept as soon as I can. Since I just started Chapter 4, it doesn't look like I'll get to start the Paladin class for a bit though.

Paladin: Not Started Yet
Mercenary: Apprentice
Tailor: Expert
Hunter: Adept
Miner: Adept
Woodcutter: Adept
Angler: Adept
Cook: Adept
Blacksmith: Adept
Carpenter: Adept
Alchemist: Adept
Magician: Adept


----------



## The Hidden Owl

My progress!
Play time: 30 hours
Chapter: just finished 5
Level: 32

Mercenary: Expert
Miner: Expert
Woodcutter: Adept
Angler: Adept
Blacksmith: Expert
Alchemist: Expert

The only ones I want that I don't have are Carpenter and Cook... I'll get them when I finish the story.


----------



## dalandanator

Can anyone sell me 10 platinum ingots? I don't have the dlc.


----------



## Piroshi

nammie said:


> if you get to master carpenter then beavus in elderwood village sells them
> course if you need it before reaching master carpenter it can be a pain in the butt lol;;



Right, but you can make them before you reach master carpenter anyway, so if you want them without being a carpenter you're kind of screwed unless you have someone else make them for you. You can buy most of the material you need for carpenter in order to get to that point though, so it's not hard, just kind of a pain.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Is their any higher level tools/weapons besides the ones in Terra Nimbus?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is their any higher level tools/weapons besides the ones in Terra Nimbus?



One you complete the game there are more


----------



## nammie

The Hidden Owl said:


> Is their any higher level tools/weapons besides the ones in Terra Nimbus?



if you get the DLC, none of the terra nimbus ones are the best. this is a pretty good list for endgame equip: 
http://www.reddit.com/r/FantasyLife3ds/comments/2ln5lu/endgame_equipment_guide/


----------



## Manazran

Just bought the Origin Island DLC,and now gonna start the DLC story.Oh man I'm excited 


(Also,anything should I be aware of when doing the DLC story)


----------



## Zulehan

I thought I was poor after spending for all the materials and traveling as a Blacksmith and Alchemist, but after selling all the stuff I crafted... I am richer, yay!


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> Just bought the Origin Island DLC,and now gonna start the DLC story.Oh man I'm excited
> 
> 
> (Also,anything should I be aware of when doing the DLC story)


OOH i hope you enjoy it!!! can't really think of any heads up without spoiling so just have fun hehe



Zulehan said:


> I thought I was poor after spending for all the materials and traveling as a Blacksmith and Alchemist, but after selling all the stuff I crafted... I am richer, yay!



me too  i went from 100k to 1m+ by ranking to hero on carpenter, blacksmith, and tailor. i p much bought most of the ingredients too..


----------



## Zulehan

BiggKitty said:


> Where in heavens name are the Darkmon hidden? It says in Dark Void, but they are not the Spirit of Darkness in the Cave of Shadows, and not the Boss Shadow Wolves in with the black dragon in the Dark Void so where are they Pls?
> 
> never mind, I have answered my own question, found out what to do and found them


I am in the Ancient Ruins and am still unsure what a Darkmon looks like. I need to farm the 'curious object' from them, but so far I keep getting 'mysterious object' and 'suspicious object' from what I assume are the Darkmon: short, roundish, dark purple creatures with big ears and either light purple or pink around the face and ears.


----------



## Gracelia

Zulehan said:


> I thought I was poor after spending for all the materials and traveling as a Blacksmith and Alchemist, but after selling all the stuff I crafted... I am richer, yay!



 /eyebrowraise/ oh really!!! I've thought about using 30k to reset my points into STR, just for the time being so I can go chop, mine and all that jazz. Perhaps it is well worth an investment afterall.


----------



## windfall

Zulehan said:


> I am in the Ancient Ruins and am still unsure what a Darkmon looks like. I need to farm the 'curious object' from them, but so far I keep getting 'mysterious object' and 'suspicious object' from what I assume are the Darkmon: short, roundish, dark purple creatures with big ears and either light purple or pink around the face and ears.



I can't remember which is which, but if you go near them, a little bubble pops up above their heads and it tells you what kind of monster they are. 




Gracelia said:


> /eyebrowraise/ oh really!!! I've thought about using 30k to reset my points into STR, just for the time being so I can go chop, mine and all that jazz. Perhaps it is well worth an investment afterall.



Definitely worth the investment  Once you have materials it's easier to craft and you'll make the dosh back in no time.


----------



## Manazran

Zulehan said:


> I am in the Ancient Ruins and am still unsure what a Darkmon looks like. I need to farm the 'curious object' from them, but so far I keep getting 'mysterious object' and 'suspicious object' from what I assume are the Darkmon: short, roundish, dark purple creatures with big ears and either light purple or pink around the face and ears.



Actually,the monsters you 'assume' are Darkmon are actually Batmon or Chiromon.(too lazy to look up which one was which)

If you want to farm Curious Objects,then head over to the Dark Void.If you don't see any Darkmon in the Dark Void,exit and re-enter and see if any Darkmon appear.If not,repeat etc.Just a note,if you find some Darkmon in the Dark Void,they're accomponied by a Shadow Bigbeak,so watch out.


----------



## Zulehan

Gracelia said:


> /eyebrowraise/ oh really!!! I've thought about using 30k to reset my points into STR, just for the time being so I can go chop, mine and all that jazz. Perhaps it is well worth an investment afterall.


The crafted Blacksmith items alone was enough to more than make up for the cost of mastering Blacksmith and Alchemist. 

You are definitely getting a return on investment. 



windfall said:


> I can't remember which is which, but if you go near them, a little bubble pops up above their heads and it tells you what kind of monster they are.


Yeah, I was thinking that should happen, but in this case it was not: seems that feature might be inconsistent. 



Manazran said:


> Actually,the monsters you 'assume' are Darkmon are actually Batmon or Chiromon.(too lazy to look up which one was which)


Ah, k. 



> If you want to farm Curious Objects,then head over to the Dark Void.If you don't see any Darkmon in the Dark Void,exit and re-enter and see if any Darkmon appear.If not,repeat etc.Just a note,if you find some Darkmon in the Dark Void,they're accomponied by a Shadow Bigbeak,so watch out.


Thank you. If I understand correct, though, that area is only available after beating the main story. 

Oh: I just mastered Alchemist. Now I am able to buy the 'curious object' from Prof. Snooze's Laboratory.


----------



## Cou

I reached Legend/Demi-God in Paladin and Woodcutter, and my masters told me to go to King Erik to get my reward but he doesn't say anything? I got my armors as hero, do I actually get anything else or are they just saying that?


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> I reached Legend/Demi-God in Paladin and Woodcutter, and my masters told me to go to King Erik to get my reward but he doesn't say anything? I got my armors as hero, do I actually get anything else or are they just saying that?



are you going at night? you have to go during the day when he's on his throne, he gives you a weapon/axe/pickaxe/etc. when you reach legend. you also have to be in the class that you reached legend in to get the reward, ie you have to be a paladin to get the sword, and then you have to switch to woodcutter to get the axe.


----------



## dalandanator

Are the bosses in the dark void randomized everytime I enter? Need to kill the shadow bird for hunter quest


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> are you going at night? you have to go during the day when he's on his throne, he gives you a weapon/axe/pickaxe/etc. when you reach legend. you also have to be in the class that you reached legend in to get the reward, ie you have to be a paladin to get the sword, and then you have to switch to woodcutter to get the axe.




Yup! I tried both and he's still talking about the origin island :<

also, any trick to getting lunares coins?

Do you guys prefer to do master's or pam's requests?



dalandanator said:


> Are the bosses in the dark void randomized everytime I enter? Need to kill the shadow bird for hunter quest



Yeah, just keep reentering until you see who you need to beat, good luck!


----------



## dalandanator

Did a run against a shadowsaurus with damien and erik.. their ai is terrible


----------



## windfall

Cou said:


> Yup! I tried both and he's still talking about the origin island :<
> 
> also, any trick to getting lunares coins?
> 
> Do you guys prefer to do master's or pam's requests?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just keep reentering until you see who you need to beat, good luck!



Maybe you need to beat the origin island side story?? :/ dunno  

Master's quests are pretty hard if you are sufficiently levelled with good equipment. Getting lunares coins are a huge pain since sometimes Pam asks for creator ranked crafting items -_- I just do Pam's quests for now and skip over all the ridiculous things she wants from me.


----------



## Beary

I finished the tale of Lunares.
I'm guessing there's more story, since it has a title? xP

Also, good grinding spot?


----------



## Zulehan

I am starting to worry that the diving goggles are not going to show up as an item for my master Alchemist to craft, even though it has been in the list of 'Quests' for awhile now.


----------



## pengutango

Maybe you don't have the right items to make it? Not sure... D:


----------



## Beary

I HAVE TRANSITIONED TO MINER

now if I can actually find the ores..


----------



## Zulehan

pengutango said:


> Maybe you don't have the right items to make it? Not sure... D:


Oh, but in that case the item would simply be 'blacked out;' rather, it is not showing up at all. Maybe I am supposed to talk to someone about it first.


----------



## windfall

Zulehan said:


> I am starting to worry that the diving goggles are not going to show up as an item for my master Alchemist to craft, even though it has been in the list of 'Quests' for awhile now.



You have to ask someone to teach you how to craft the goggles. 
don't remember who teaches it to you, but here's a list of alchemists in the game:


Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night) 
Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night) 
Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory

just gotta go around askin for the quest, sadly.


----------



## Zulehan

windfall said:


> You have to ask someone to teach you how to craft the goggles.
> don't remember who teaches it to you, but here's a list of alchemists in the game:
> 
> 
> Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
> Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night)
> Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
> Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night)
> Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> 
> just gotta go around askin for the quest, sadly.


Thank you, Windfall. Asking someone was the only possibility that reached my mind; glad you confirmed it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woot, reached hero rank for Wizard. 



Spoiler



I am wearing those elder wizard clothes even though my magic attack takes a major hit, heh. All in the name of style!



- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> You have to ask someone to teach you how to craft the goggles.
> don't remember who teaches it to you, but here's a list of alchemists in the game:
> 
> 
> Beaker: Castele Square - Royal Castele Library
> Fizz: Castele Artisans' District - Near Shops (Day), Castele Square - Royal Castele Library (Night)
> Rupert: Castele Square - Outside General Goods (Day), Near Small Pier (Night)
> Petri: Port Puerto Marina - Outside Crankshaft's Workshop (Day), Crankshaft's Workshop (Night)
> Prof. Snooze: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> Genieus: Al Maajik Sandtown - Prof. Snooze's Laboratory
> 
> just gotta go around askin for the quest, sadly.


Update: It's Rupert! congratulating you for reaching adept rank.


----------



## Cou

windfall said:


> Maybe you need to beat the origin island side story?? :/ dunno
> 
> Master's quests are pretty hard if you are sufficiently levelled with good equipment. Getting lunares coins are a huge pain since sometimes Pam asks for creator ranked crafting items -_- I just do Pam's quests for now and skip over all the ridiculous things she wants from me.



I finished the DLC too D: I wonder what's wrong  Has anyone reached Legend/Creator in Paladin and Woodcuttinng yet?? What do you even get? (Maybe I got the items and I just missed them?)

And oh okay, kinda assumed she'll be asking for all creator things. So she asks for other things too?


----------



## Libra

Cou said:


> I finished the DLC too D: I wonder what's wrong  Has anyone reached Legend/Creator in Paladin and Woodcuttinng yet?? What do you even get? (Maybe I got the items and I just missed them?)



Master = trophy
Hero = outfit
Legend = weapon/tool
God/Creator = extra skills

Paladin Hero = Crusader Outfit
Paladin Legend = Gallant Blade and Gallant Shield

Woodcutter Hero = Woodland Outfit
Woodcutter Legend = Great Forest Axe


----------



## Cou

Libra said:


> Master = trophy
> Hero = outfit
> Legend = weapon/tool
> God/Creator = extra skills
> 
> Paladin Hero = Crusader Outfit
> Paladin Legend = Gallant Blade and Gallant Shield
> 
> Woodcutter Hero = Woodland Outfit
> Woodcutter Legend = Great Forest Axe



Thank you love, I got great forest axe then. Still don't have the gallant blade and shield D:

I'll try again..


----------



## windfall

Cou said:


> I finished the DLC too D: I wonder what's wrong  Has anyone reached Legend/Creator in Paladin and Woodcuttinng yet?? What do you even get? (Maybe I got the items and I just missed them?)
> 
> And oh okay, kinda assumed she'll be asking for all creator things. So she asks for other things too?



creator mode is great :O it''s the special skill you get once you hit the creator rank. pretty sweet, especially for hunter/merc  - hunter always gets crits, and mercs do so much damage too (I think I do ~400 damage per each swing of furia del mar, the greatsword from the port puerto goddess statue). 

Pam asks for lots of creator things, but sometimes she asks for like butterflies and other random bugs. She also asks for gems (like 20-30 sapphires, diamonds, emeralds etc). she also asked for 30 life cures from me once. It's pretty random..... you can give up the quest, go to sleep and she'll give you a new quest. it's best to move back into the attic ... :/  

Also, the more quests you do in a row, the more coins you get!


----------



## Cou

windfall said:


> creator mode is great :O it''s the special skill you get once you hit the creator rank. pretty sweet, especially for hunter/merc  - hunter always gets crits, and mercs do so much damage too (I think I do ~400 damage per each swing of furia del mar, the greatsword from the port puerto goddess statue).
> 
> Pam asks for lots of creator things, but sometimes she asks for like butterflies and other random bugs. She also asks for gems (like 20-30 sapphires, diamonds, emeralds etc). she also asked for 30 life cures from me once. It's pretty random..... you can give up the quest, go to sleep and she'll give you a new quest. it's best to move back into the attic ... :/
> 
> Also, the more quests you do in a row, the more coins you get!



Omg thank you!! I skipped my first request which required the millennial tree (and I tried cutting it down but I do 0 damage wtf lol) then the next request she asked for lightning feather (woohoo for easy coins) and now she wants me to get 15 iron stag beetles ._. Thank you btw, I wouldn't have started doing her requests if it weren't for you xD

And oh man, I don't think I can God rank the merc, the combo attacks are complicated D: but yeah, the God sp skills are beast!


----------



## Libra

Cou said:


> Thank you btw, I wouldn't have started doing her requests if it weren't for you xD



Don't hesitate to ask if she wants something you don't have. We might be able to help you!  Also, yeah, if you can chain her requests, you get more coins!

I don't do her quests anymore, though. I do the Miner God Quest now which is slow, but it works for me. Though granted, I haven't played in a while, so I need to start doing that again!



Beary said:


> I finished the tale of Lunares.
> I'm guessing there's more story, since it has a title? xP
> 
> Also, good grinding spot?



Sorry, do you mean you finished the main story or the DLC? If it's the DLC, then Pinguin Beach is a good grinding spot. If it's the main story, the last place you unlocked which is Levitania, I believe. That or fight bosses (Napdragon and such).


----------



## windfall

Cou said:


> Omg thank you!! I skipped my first request which required the millennial tree (and I tried cutting it down but I do 0 damage wtf lol) then the next request she asked for lightning feather (woohoo for easy coins) and now she wants me to get 15 iron stag beetles ._. Thank you btw, I wouldn't have started doing her requests if it weren't for you xD
> 
> And oh man, I don't think I can God rank the merc, the combo attacks are complicated D: but yeah, the God sp skills are beast!



I can't cut that tree down either >_> I think I do 0 damage as well. or maybe 10??? either way, not nearly enough xD 

for merc, you need to watch the timing for the combos. the tornado one is the one that i think people have trouble with. you need to watch your timing for that one - it's quite like the hurricane one but the last step is different. 

for the hurricane one, you need to press A at a steady pace each time your character makes a move - it's pretty straight forward (the combo finishes off with you spinning around). the tornado one is almost the same - just the last time you press a, it's like a moment (about a second or two) after you would press it for the tornado (and then your character sends a spinning tornado towards the monster). 

it was initially kinda hard for me but with a bit of practice, you'll definitely get it! 



Libra said:


> Don't hesitate to ask if she wants something you don't have. We might be able to help you!  Also, yeah, if you can chain her requests, you get more coins!
> 
> I don't do her quests anymore, though. I do the Miner God Quest now which is slow, but it works for me. Though granted, I haven't played in a while, so I need to start doing that again!


I think nammie said the easier quests were angler and miner? Also tailor! 

I haven't managed to god/creator rank anything else but the combat classes >_> focusing on the final stretch of school ahhh. 
i remember i stopped at trying to become a god tailor but I need to get my skill up to level 15.... :c


----------



## Cou

Libra said:


> Don't hesitate to ask if she wants something you don't have. We might be able to help you!  Also, yeah, if you can chain her requests, you get more coins!
> 
> I don't do her quests anymore, though. I do the Miner God Quest now which is slow, but it works for me. Though granted, I haven't played in a while, so I need to start doing that again!



Omg you're such a sweetheart, thank you so much!! <3 I'm doing her requests now :')) im trying to save up for the demonic mirror and unicorn saddle hehe. im also trying to chain so i hope she doesn't ask for creator stuff so soon :|

And good luck with the God miner quest!



windfall said:


> I can't cut that tree down either >_> I think I do 0 damage as well. or maybe 10??? either way, not nearly enough xD
> 
> for merc, you need to watch the timing for the combos. the tornado one is the one that i think people have trouble with. you need to watch your timing for that one - it's quite like the hurricane one but the last step is different.
> 
> for the hurricane one, you need to press A at a steady pace each time your character makes a move - it's pretty straight forward (the combo finishes off with you spinning around). the tornado one is almost the same - just the last time you press a, it's like a moment (about a second or two) after you would press it for the tornado (and then your character sends a spinning tornado towards the monster).
> 
> it was initially kinda hard for me but with a bit of practice, you'll definitely get it!
> 
> 
> I think nammie said the easier quests were angler and miner? Also tailor!
> 
> I haven't managed to god/creator rank anything else but the combat classes >_> focusing on the final stretch of school ahhh.
> i remember i stopped at trying to become a god tailor but I need to get my skill up to level 15.... :c




Thank you so much!!!!!!!! Omg im saving this on my notes lol. I can't even do tornado and hurricane tbh.. I somehow manage to activate them but never to finish the battle with  hopefully I get used to it, thank you again <3

And how do u even cut the millenial.. I'm guessing I'll have to be like 100+ (currently lvl 80) sighhh


----------



## effluo

I am going to give up on leveling any further in Mercenary.. I can't do the combos at all.. -___-

I'm trying to focus on leveling everything else up to hero... Minus Cook and Angler which I still haven't started..
About half way there with that.

Are the Valkyrie and Ares armor made by a Blacksmith? Or a Tailor? What level do they show up at?


----------



## Beary

It took me an hour to get three topaz what the ****


----------



## Piroshi

effluo said:


> I am going to give up on leveling any further in Mercenary.. I can't do the combos at all.. -___-



I had trouble doing those for a long time until I realized I was just hitting the button too fast, since I usually just mash the button while fighting. They're a lot easier to do once you get the timing down.


----------



## Manazran

I just became Creator Paladin,and ohgod I'm scared of that Ancient Napdragon.What level should I be at and what gear should I use to even defeat this thing >_< (Currently Level 69,which is prob really underleveled for Ancient Napdragon)


----------



## windfall

Manazran said:


> I just became Creator Paladin,and ohgod I'm scared of that Ancient Napdragon.What level should I be at and what gear should I use to even defeat this thing >_< (Currently Level 69,which is prob really underleveled for Ancient Napdragon)



I'm in the 90s and deal like 100 damage or so. Not enough to really do much to the Ancient Napdragon. Heard someone around level 120 killed it though (albeit with some ally assistance)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Should I try and rank up my lives before I get the DLC or no?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also need help with Behemoth... I need someone without DLC.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I mastered the Mercenary life! Yasssss


----------



## Manazran

windfall said:


> I'm in the 90s and deal like 100 damage or so. Not enough to really do much to the Ancient Napdragon. Heard someone around level 120 killed it though (albeit with some ally assistance)



So,basically,don't mess with the Ancient Napdragon until about 150-160 and above then.


----------



## nammie

beat the trial of light and unlocked celestia but still not sure if I like her or fern better hmmm...
also the trial was a lot... better than I thought it would be? idk I thought it'd be harder lol


----------



## windfall

nammie said:


> beat the trial of light and unlocked celestia but still not sure if I like her or fern better hmmm...
> also the trial was a lot... better than I thought it would be? idk I thought it'd be harder lol



woahhhh congrats!!! i wanna beat the trial of light during winter break @_@ what level were you when you beat it? 

you can always try soloing the creator quests if you're looking for a challenge haha


----------



## Zulehan

The Hidden Owl said:


> Should I try and rank up my lives before I get the DLC or no?


I suppose the following from http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70301485 might be relevant: 



> ANOTHER IMPORTANT NOTE ACCORDING TO HOURS_LEFT:
> So, after speaking with players that have purchased the DLC in the English version at the start of the game, it is as some people such as myself have suspected, not all the DLC is locked away until after you beat the main story.
> 
> Aspects such as the extra character creation parts and the pet birds (which normally should start to be available in the first town once you reach the correct Bliss level) are available at the same time as they were in the Japanese version. This seems to be more in line with how the game was released in Japan. Certain aspects such as the presence of the Friendship System, and all the new items and ranks still need to be confirmed, but this is a good sign, as arbitrarily locking away early game DLC content until after the main story would have made no sense.
> 
> Of course, Origin Island itself, the quests associated with it, and the pet dragons available there are still exclusive to after you beat the main story, as they were in the Japanese version.
> 
> *TLDR version: Don't wait until after you've beaten the game to get the DLC if you were planning to get it anyway, as you'll miss out on content that is present during the main quest.*


----------



## nammie

windfall said:


> woahhhh congrats!!! i wanna beat the trial of light during winter break @_@ what level were you when you beat it?
> 
> you can always try soloing the creator quests if you're looking for a challenge haha



I think around 120-125? I levelled up quite a bit doing it too lol and my allies were Mustang and Fern, though I've since beat it with Mustang and Celestia as well.

I also beat it in the merc class first time round, in God mode I think I managed to get the crystal dragon to half HP, when I did the special I was sometimes doing like 800 damage 

tried it with the paladin class too and it wasn't too bad either, gonna try it with hunter later lol

yea I think I'm... ready for the combat class god quests now!! I'll try later heh


----------



## Gracelia

Finally got up to Hero Carpenter and it took me _sooo_ long. Only because I refused to buy many of the materials needed (except the ones I absolutely could not get) and went to get them myself (rip me...). I will get Creator/God-in-Training today - wooooo~ I really love the Royal Furniture set as well, so pretty *__*! I'm so ecstatic to make my very own wand (soon) and experiment around with what I like best!

*@nammie* - very impressive!! I'll have to try that one day ^^; .. once I figure out which allies I like (idk why most don't really seem like a help to me @O@)


----------



## Jarrad

Zulehan said:


> I suppose the following from http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70301485 might be relevant:



Content that is present during the main quest?
The only difference is that there are more hairstyles, eyes, mouths etc, birds and I think new emotes


----------



## effluo

I've killed the Napdragon 11 times in a row now and he reduces to drop any scales... -_____-

I have enough Paladin Swords for everyone though.....


----------



## Radagast

The Hidden Owl said:


> Should I try and rank up my lives before I get the DLC or no?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also need help with Behemoth... I need someone without DLC.



I'll help you. I don't have the DLC yet


----------



## windfall

effluo said:


> I've killed the Napdragon 11 times in a row now and he reduces to drop any scales... -_____-
> 
> I have enough Paladin Swords for everyone though.....



Have you tries mining the dragon scab rock in the lava cave? Dragon scales are one of the drops


----------



## kesttang

effluo said:


> I've killed the Napdragon 11 times in a row now and he reduces to drop any scales... -_____-
> 
> I have enough Paladin Swords for everyone though.....



Keep killing the dragon, he will drop it. It happened to me before. It's just bad luck. Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dalandanator said:


> Did a run against a shadowsaurus with damien and erik.. their ai is terrible



Yeah, I feel the same way. Most of the AI is pretty bad. I like using Jude and Pino. Fantasy Life is a sloppy game. The more I play the game, the more I feel like they could have done a far better job. Nonetheless though, it's a good game. I am hoping for a follow-up series for Fantasy Life. Lol.


----------



## Libra

I saw this posted on GameFAQs so I thought I'd copy-paste it here. 

Namely the question:

Do you still play Fantasy Life?
And the possible answers are:

Yes
Yes, but I'll be moving on soon
Yes, but I'm taking a break from it
No
No, but I'd like to get back into it again soon
No and I don't intend to play it again
No, I don't have the game, but would like to play it
For me, the answer is: No, but I'd like to get back into it again soon.

I'd like to begin playing again, but I've kinda lost motivation, to be honest. I'm looking forward to playing on-line with a friend so I can help her level up and complete some challenges. But for my personal play-through, I've kinda reached the end. I'm only Creator/God in two Lives and a few others are something like Master or so, but the rest is pretty much nowhere.

And when I say "the rest", I mean the Crafting Lives. I just can't bring myself to work on those, because I find them so boring. The last time I played I had tried working on Alchemist, but I got tired of checking which challenges I had to do, checking which items I was missing, checking where said items could be found and so on. At least the Fighting and Gathering Lives are easier in that regard!

I still think it's a great game (eh, except for the story, I guess) and I don't regret buying it at all, but I wish the Crafting Lives were less repetitive (and thus boring for me).

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Gracelia

Libra said:


> -snip-
> 
> I still think it's a great game (eh, except for the story, I guess) and I don't regret buying it at all, but I wish the Crafting Lives were less repetitive (and thus boring for me).
> 
> What does everyone else think?



*Yes, I still play Fantasy Life*. I am still playing because I would like to reach God/Creator rank on all classes. I do take the occasional break from the game when I need it. I agree with you that the crafting lives are so repetitive and kind of wish each had its' own unique spin on it (wishful thinking~)... I love playing online with the bf and friends cause it's fun~ I think I will probably see myself putting the game down as I get a higher rank in more classes as it may get boring for me. Not sure what to do at that time buuuut I've been trying to _slowly_ progress so I can still enjoy the game. 

I wish the storyline was longer, but ehhh~


----------



## Delphine

Libra said:


> When you reach level 45, you will receive a letter from Noelia (aka dark butterfly girl).





windfall said:


> Aww, that's too bad x) You can try the other colours if you want
> 
> Hmm maybe try another life? That'll help you rack up XP. But you can also kill monsters - take down bosses and get the last hit in for more XP. That's pretty much what I did x) Try solo'ing the napdragon and all the other bigger bosses.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the black butterfly (Noelia, unless they changed her name from NA to EU) back where their dad lives (the Starlight Gardens) - just take the Lunares ship in the Elderwood back up.
> 
> edit: i think libra is more correct - i can't remember the exact details since >>





kesttang said:


> You can usually level up fast by just doing quest and creating items (it also help you making dosh). Yeah, you can also level up fast by just switching to another Life. Dark Butterfly is in the Starlight Garden with her dad. Lol, he's huge...



Thanks, everyone! I'll simply change my Class every now and then n_n I've stopped playing lately because of the new Pok?mon games but I'll eventually get back to FL x)


----------



## Sawyer2030

Anyone have a celestial leaf?


----------



## Zulehan

Libra said:


> And when I say "the rest", I mean the Crafting Lives. I just can't bring myself to work on those, because I find them so boring. The last time I played I had tried working on Alchemist, but I got tired of checking which challenges I had to do, checking which items I was missing, checking where said items could be found and so on. At least the Fighting and Gathering Lives are easier in that regard!


Yeah, after getting hero rank on Alchemist and master rank on Blacksmith, I decided not to go for Carpenter (which I need hero rank for in order to advance as a Blacksmith), but for Woodcutter. If I knew the crafting classes required so much expense, I would have gone for the gathering classes first. And this regret is definitely why I am going to gather wood before tackling crafting it.


----------



## dalandanator

Sawyer2030 said:


> Anyone have a celestial leaf?



I do. If you have an evil shard ill trade you for it else u can have it


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> I've not had glitches like those but something odd does sometimes happen in my game, the menu and quests tab will occasionally open themselves. No idea why that happens and I'm certain I'm not accidentally pressing any buttons. Pictures would be cool if you have them .



Better very late than never; pictures of me walking through a closed door in the Ancient Ruins.

View attachment 76031

View attachment 76032

View attachment 76033


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Better very late than never; pictures of me walking through a closed door in the Ancient Ruins.
> 
> View attachment 76031
> 
> View attachment 76032
> 
> 
> View attachment 76033



Thanks , wow that's so strange and pretty cool.

I love screen shots ^^. I posted some of my rooms decorations before and I have some more random shots I've got that I might post at some point.


----------



## gumdrop

anyone want to multiplayer??
i'm level 53 if that matters~


----------



## Beary

Any tips on beating the Napdragon? ;-;
I got the challenge and my perfectionosity wants me to complete itttttt


----------



## nammie

Beary said:


> Any tips on beating the Napdragon? ;-;
> I got the challenge and my perfectionosity wants me to complete itttttt



what level are you? bring strong allies, or I can help you kill it if you want lol
I think I was around level 50 when I first killed it?


----------



## Sawyer2030

dalandanator said:


> I do. If you have an evil shard ill trade you for it else u can have it



I don't need it anymore but thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am now a creator in 3 lives! Blacksmith, Wizard and Paladin!


----------



## Beary

nammie said:


> what level are you? bring strong allies, or I can help you kill it if you want lol
> I think I was around level 50 when I first killed it?



I'm only like level 34 ;U;
When I get stronger, it'd be awesome if you could help. ^^


----------



## nammie

Beary said:


> I'm only like level 34 ;U;
> When I get stronger, it'd be awesome if you could help. ^^



how much damage are you doing when you hit it? if it's 0/close to 0, then yea you need to level up haha
also putting your xp into beneficial ones for your class helps. and ofc strong weapons + armor

and yea sure shoot me a pm if you need help, I'm creator/god lvl in all the fighting classes now


----------



## Jade_Amell

How do you make a 'top quality' item? I have a quest where I gotta make a top quality barrel but the highest I can make is 'great'. x.X


----------



## Cudon

ACN_Jade said:


> How do you make a 'top quality' item? I have a quest where I gotta make a top quality barrel but the highest I can make is 'great'. x.X


By nailing all the quick time events fast enough. If you can't do it fast enough you need a better hammer.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Dinomates said:


> By nailing all the quick time events fast enough. If you can't do it fast enough you need a better hammer.



Ahh okay. Thank you!


----------



## Manazran

ACN_Jade said:


> Ahh okay. Thank you!



Another thing,it's also good that you have a high Vitality stat(and also Luck,I think) if you wanna get some Top Quality items


----------



## Gracelia

I'm starting to feel so bad for my "A" button. TT_TT I have this high anxiety that it will be mashed too much and get stuck... lol. Too much craftin!


----------



## Zulehan

Gracelia said:


> I'm starting to feel so bad for my "A" button. TT_TT I have this high anxiety that it will be mashed too much and get stuck... lol. Too much craftin!


I think I already f'd up my down button, and I really need it to regain my SP during my hit-and-run tactics on bosses.


----------



## kesttang

Libra said:


> I saw this posted on GameFAQs so I thought I'd copy-paste it here.
> 
> Namely the question:
> 
> Do you still play Fantasy Life?
> And the possible answers are:
> 
> Yes
> Yes, but I'll be moving on soon
> Yes, but I'm taking a break from it
> No
> No, but I'd like to get back into it again soon
> No and I don't intend to play it again
> No, I don't have the game, but would like to play it
> For me, the answer is: No, but I'd like to get back into it again soon.
> 
> I'd like to begin playing again, but I've kinda lost motivation, to be honest. I'm looking forward to playing on-line with a friend so I can help her level up and complete some challenges. But for my personal play-through, I've kinda reached the end. I'm only Creator/God in two Lives and a few others are something like Master or so, but the rest is pretty much nowhere.
> 
> And when I say "the rest", I mean the Crafting Lives. I just can't bring myself to work on those, because I find them so boring. The last time I played I had tried working on Alchemist, but I got tired of checking which challenges I had to do, checking which items I was missing, checking where said items could be found and so on. At least the Fighting and Gathering Lives are easier in that regard!
> 
> I still think it's a great game (eh, except for the story, I guess) and I don't regret buying it at all, but I wish the Crafting Lives were less repetitive (and thus boring for me).
> 
> What does everyone else think?



I haven't touched Fantasy Life since last week. I really want to get back into it. As far as for the DLC, I still haven't beat it yet because I have been so busy lately. I only have the time to play ACNL and Clash of Clan. I'm probably going back into it on winter break with AS. Who knows... I might finish AS and go into competitive battling. I don't regret buying Fantasy Life because I believe it's a decent game and I really enjoy the time I have put into it with my fiance. I'm hoping Fantasy Life 2 will be better.


----------



## mickeydamouse

Can anyone with the DLC help me defeat this forest wraith?


----------



## Gracelia

mickeydamouse said:


> Can anyone with the DLC help me defeat this forest wraith?



I will be online in a few minutes. If you still have me added, I can come over to help


----------



## mickeydamouse

Gracelia said:


> I will be online in a few minutes. If you still have me added, I can come over to help



AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am so excited! Yes please!!!! omg you are the best!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll pm you!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Is there any crafting outfits that'll add skills to your crafting? I'm still wearing the starter armor they give you...


----------



## Manazran

Just a question,what is the easiest Special Request to do when farming for Lunares Coins?


----------



## windfall

Manazran said:


> Just a question,what is the easiest Special Request to do when farming for Lunares Coins?



The non-combat lives are suppose to the easiest; I've read that tailor is pretty easy.
Also I think nammie said mining and angler are good too (just need good equipment) 


that being said, I haven't tried any of them so I can't give you first hand advice xD


----------



## dalandanator

Manazran said:


> Just a question,what is the easiest Special Request to do when farming for Lunares Coins?



the tailor is really easy, bring decent allies with you then farm the boss until you're satisfied.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Radagast said:


> I'll help you. I don't have the DLC yet


Thank you, but I ended up killing it myself.  I had Yuelia's and Odin's help though.

Also, does anybody have a few Starry beams? I really need 1 or 2... I don't have DLC.


----------



## Cou

The Hidden Owl said:


> Thank you, but I ended up killing it myself.  I had Yuelia's and Odin's help though.
> 
> Also, does anybody have a few Starry beams? I really need 1 or 2... I don't have DLC.



ugh it sucks that we can't play when the other person doesn't have the DLC and the other does ;A; I wanna help you so bad :|


----------



## nammie

Manazran said:


> Just a question,what is the easiest Special Request to do when farming for Lunares Coins?



fishing and woodcutting I can finish in like 10 seconds, but you need good equip and clothing.
mining's alright too but it's so out of the way (lava cave) that I don't like doing it lol
next to that tailor's prob easiest because of how close the boss is to your terra nimbus house, you just need good allies for it.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Cou said:


> ugh it sucks that we can't play when the other person doesn't have the DLC and the other does ;A; I wanna help you so bad :|


;u; thank you! I will get it soon...


----------



## Radagast

The Hidden Owl said:


> Thank you, but I ended up killing it myself.  I had Yuelia's and Odin's help though.
> 
> Also, does anybody have a few Starry beams? I really need 1 or 2... I don't have DLC.



I have a whole bunch of starry beams and no DLC


----------



## Manazran

windfall said:


> The non-combat lives are suppose to the easiest; I've read that tailor is pretty easy.
> Also I think nammie said mining and angler are good too (just need good equipment)
> 
> 
> that being said, I haven't tried any of them so I can't give you first hand advice xD





nammie said:


> fishing and woodcutting I can finish in like 10 seconds, but you need good equip and clothing.
> mining's alright too but it's so out of the way (lava cave) that I don't like doing it lol
> next to that tailor's prob easiest because of how close the boss is to your terra nimbus house, you just need good allies for it.



OK,thanks!I just became a Creator Tailor,so yay 

Just a random thought,I spent about 17 Gold Lunares Coins at the Almaajik Goddess Statue,and I still haven't gottena Dark Sultan's Wand.


Why can't the RNG gods be nice to me for once?


----------



## windfall

Manazran said:


> OK,thanks!I just became a Creator Tailor,so yay
> 
> Just a random thought,I spent about 17 Gold Lunares Coins at the Almaajik Goddess Statue,and I still haven't gottena Dark Sultan's Wand.
> 
> 
> Why can't the RNG gods be nice to me for once?



It's kinda sad, but there is no RNG  the order of items the statutes give out is predetermined so even if you save and start over, it gives you the same items in the same order every time. I would recommend writing down the order of items you get from each statue and try finding someone who would be interested in trading with you 

Also how did you become a creator tailor? @@ I think my last quest is to get to level 15 in sewing but I already did the other quests and I grinding is really boring


----------



## Gracelia

I hate how the order of the items from Statues is predetermined... If anyone is looking for specifics at Al Maajik, I know what I have up to 7 gold coins TT__TT.. I tried it with all I had and quit and tried again, so yes it's predetermined.

I hope the Dark Sultan's Wand will take less than 15. XD By that time, I will have 3 saddles (z_z)


----------



## Libra

So a few days ago I started up my copy of AC:NL (which I haven't played in months) because I wanted to participate in the photo challenge. And wow, was that an interesting experience because:


I kept wanting to fast-travel home. What do you mean I have to _run_ to go home?!
I tried speeding up the text by holding the X-button. Took me a few moments to realize it's the B one. And I immediately forgot afterwards, so holding down the X-button I was _again_.
I couldn't open my inventory! I kept pressing the wrong button.
Where is all my stuff? I have a bag that can hold 500 items! Where is all the _rest_?!
I could run without using _any_ stamina! Where did my stamina meter go? For that matter, where did my HP meter go? And my little shield thingy showing me what Life I'm in? Oh wait, I'm playing another game...
I could continue, but let's just say it took me some time to get used to AC:NL again. Oddly enough it has made me appreciate Fantasy Life more, LOL.


----------



## Cou

Libra said:


> So a few days ago I started up my copy of AC:NL (which I haven't played in months) because I wanted to participate in the photo challenge. And wow, was that an interesting experience because:
> 
> 
> I kept wanting to fast-travel home. What do you mean I have to _run_ to go home?!
> I tried speeding up the text by holding the X-button. Took me a few moments to realize it's the B one. And I immediately forgot afterwards, so holding down the X-button I was _again_.
> I couldn't open my inventory! I kept pressing the wrong button.
> Where is all my stuff? I have a bag that can hold 500 items! Where is all the _rest_?!
> I could run without using _any_ stamina! Where did my stamina meter go? For that matter, where did my HP meter go? And my little shield thingy showing me what Life I'm in? Oh wait, I'm playing another game...
> I could continue, but let's just say it took me some time to get used to AC:NL again. Oddly enough it has made me appreciate Fantasy Life more, LOL.



lmao same. i tried playing nl with my sister and i couldn't use my buttons properly! esp taking my tools away -_- i kept pressing the b button and gave up to finally realize it's the down button in the end omg i was so confused


----------



## Hirisa

OMG, I should have known that there would be a thread for this addictive game here.   My girl Fram is level 75. I70+ hours in, and I'm still excited to play this. I'm currently working through the co-creator quests for Carpenter, Woodcutter (148 trees left to cut), Tailor, Hunter and Alchemist, and enjoying the atmosphere of the DLC areas. So pretty!


----------



## Manazran

windfall said:


> It's kinda sad, but there is no RNG  the order of items the statutes give out is predetermined so even if you save and start over, it gives you the same items in the same order every time. I would recommend writing down the order of items you get from each statue and try finding someone who would be interested in trading with you
> 
> Also how did you become a creator tailor? @@ I think my last quest is to get to level 15 in sewing but I already did the other quests and I grinding is really boring



Huh!Never knew that before.Well,I already got myself a Dark Sultan's Wand,so it doesn't matter at this point.

Well,for getting to Creator Tailor,I basically got the Tailor Pride before doing the rest of the challenges and when I completed all other challenges,I just grinded with Umbral Hoods


----------



## Luna_Solara

Update on my progress!

Overall Level: 41
Hours Played: 72
Storyline Progress: Chapter 4 is complete

All skills are Expert except for Paladin and Mercenary (Both are Adept and working on them before I move on with the storyline)


----------



## windfall

Hirisa said:


> OMG, I should have known that there would be a thread for this addictive game here.   My girl Fram is level 75. I70+ hours in, and I'm still excited to play this. I'm currently working through the co-creator quests for Carpenter, Woodcutter (148 trees left to cut), Tailor, Hunter and Alchemist, and enjoying the atmosphere of the DLC areas. So pretty!


Omg Hirisa!! I remember you from way back when! I drew a picture of Canberra for you LOL nice to see you back! 



Manazran said:


> Huh!Never knew that before.Well,I already got myself a Dark Sultan's Wand,so it doesn't matter at this point.
> 
> Well,for getting to Creator Tailor,I basically got the Tailor Pride before doing the rest of the challenges and when I completed all other challenges,I just grinded with Umbral Hoods


Hmm looks like I'll need to grind umbral hoods :\ gotta buy all the materials >.>


----------



## Hirisa

Yay, it's Windfall! It's awesome to see you too! I still treasure my gorgeous Canberra art from you.


----------



## Manazran

windfall said:


> Omg Hirisa!! I remember you from way back when! I drew a picture of Canberra for you LOL nice to see you back!
> 
> 
> Hmm looks like I'll need to grind umbral hoods :\ gotta buy all the materials >.>



You don't neccesarily need to grind with Umbral Hoods,I just did it with Umbral Hoods just cause I can lol

(Also,make sure to buy a Tailor's Pride,it'll help a bunch)


----------



## Zulehan

lol. I activated my special move moments before killing the Lord of the Dead (T-Rex) in the Drysand Desert, and nearly grated my teeth while watching to see if the comets would hit the bounty.

And yes, it did. _Aw, man!_


----------



## Gracelia

Zulehan said:


> lol. I activated my special move moments before killing the Lord of the Dead (T-Rex) in the Drysand Desert, and nearly grated my teeth while watching to see if the comets would hit the bounty.
> 
> And yes, it did. _Aw, man!_



Hahaha! I do the same, _every time_! My condolences to your bounty box. It happened to me with the Ancient Dragon (up on Origin Island), I thought it would be cool to finish the boss with my special and well.. it blew my bounty up. ლ（￣へ￣ლ）// I do it a lot in multiplayer too!

Unrelated
Looking for a Dark Sultan wand.. it's been 17 gold coins and still no wand, what even is. ;__;


----------



## Cou

Zulehan said:


> lol. I activated my special move moments before killing the Lord of the Dead (T-Rex) in the Drysand Desert, and nearly grated my teeth while watching to see if the comets would hit the bounty.
> 
> And yes, it did. _Aw, man!_



Omg same ;A; happened to me once so I stopped using special skills to finish off something >_> but there were times when i still did it and luckily it never hits the box again ^^;


----------



## Zulehan

Gracelia said:


> Hahaha! I do the same, _every time_! My condolences to your bounty box. It happened to me with the Ancient Dragon (up on Origin Island), I thought it would be cool to finish the boss with my special and well.. it blew my bounty up. ლ（￣へ￣ლ）// I do it a lot in multiplayer too!


Aw, man. Reminds me how much I hate when a weak enemy somehow manages to hit my bounty, too. Hope you have better luck, too. 

Also about T-Rex, he refuses to drop 'evil shard,' so I have given up on my last 'expert' level Carpenter challenge for now. 



Gracelia said:


> Unrelated
> Looking for a Dark Sultan wand.. it's been 17 gold coins and still no wand, what even is. ;__;


I read your earlier post about this. Did I read correctly about the prize you get not being random? I specifically want items that double experience, and those wands. I was planning on resetting until I get them.


----------



## Libra

Zulehan said:


> I read your earlier post about this. Did I read correctly about the prize you get not being random? I specifically want items that double experience, and those wands. I was planning on resetting until I get them.



Yes, that is correct. The items are in a set order. So no matter how many times you reset you'll always get the same ones. Meaning that if you really want something you either have to keep throwing coins into the fountain or trade with someone else.


----------



## kesttang

I just started playing the game again. My fiance and I played the whole day. We got around 6 - 7 hours in today. I got God mode on blacksmith and merc. It feels good! We also defeated the Trial of Time and Trial of Light, maybe Dark. I went up by 10+ levels today. Lol, pretty much addicted to FL again.


----------



## Gracelia

Zulehan said:


> I read your earlier post about this. Did I read correctly about the prize you get not being random? I specifically want items that double experience, and those wands. I was planning on resetting until I get them.



In regards to the Evil Shard, I can help you with it! There's a mining rock in the Ancient Ruins I was able to get a shard off of it... I can try it today and see if I can get a piece for you !

And what Libra said - another piece I know that will increase EXP earned is the "Fanciful Feet," which is obtained from the exchange clerk (with 7 gold coins). But yes, the order is pre-determined (whyyy, /wavesfists/)!! If there's an item you need, I'm more than happy to help ^^


- - - Post Merge - - -



kesttang said:


> I just started playing the game again. My fiance and I played the whole day. We got around 6 - 7 hours in today. I got God mode on blacksmith and merc. It feels good! We also defeated the Trial of Time and Trial of Light, maybe Dark. I went up by 10+ levels today. Lol, pretty much addicted to FL again.



Very nice! Congrats! Around what level are you and your fiance? I want to try the Trials but am scared I'll get my butt handed to me @_@... considering those pumpkin things in Deep Elderwood (a later quest for Wizards) pretty much beat me up in 1-2 hits XD


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> Ianother piece I know that will increase EXP



There is also the Prince (or Princely?) Outfit from the passwords that gives you extra Battle EXP. And the weapons you can buy in Penguin Beach give extra Battle EXP as well. They don't give a lot, but even a little bit helps, right?  Fanciful Feet does indeed give 2x EXP and Elise's Talisman (which you can get from the fountain in Port Puerto) gives +50% Battle EXP. I was actually lucky with that fountain since I got two Talismans in a row (I gave the other one away).



Gracelia said:


> I want to try the Trials but am scared I'll get my butt handed to me @_@... considering those pumpkin things in Deep Elderwood (a later quest for Wizards) pretty much beat me up in 1-2 hits XD



I did the first trial and if you have good allies with you (you have access to Jynx, right?), you should be okay. I did the Trial with Mustang and Ophelia and the hardest floor was the top one, the rest was okay. Did need several HP potions and a few Life Cures, though, but all in all, it went okay. I haven't tried the other trials, though. But I think you should be okay. Or you could do a multi-player trial run.


----------



## Gracelia

Libra said:


> There is also the Prince (or Princely?) Outfit from the passwords that gives you extra Battle EXP. And the weapons you can buy in Penguin Beach give extra Battle EXP as well. They don't give a lot, but even a little bit helps, right?  Fanciful Feet does indeed give 2x EXP and Elise's Talisman (which you can get from the fountain in Port Puerto) gives +50% Battle EXP. I was actually lucky with that fountain since I got two Talismans in a row (I gave the other one away).
> 
> I did the first trial and if you have good allies with you (you have access to Jynx, right?), you should be okay. I did the Trial with Mustang and Ophelia and the hardest floor was the top one, the rest was okay. Did need several HP potions and a few Life Cures, though, but all in all, it went okay. I haven't tried the other trials, though. But I think you should be okay. Or you could do a multi-player trial run.



Ah yeah! Completely forgot those pieces! The princely outfit is from the mail password "Not charming". Very lucky with the Talisman - I'll have to see my line-up there. XD

Thank you for the advice, I will try that! I have yet to unlock Mustang (I'm guessing I need paladin life)... I do bring allies occasionally, but I feel they get in the way and die so quickly (whaaat am i doing LOL). Perhaps multiplayer is more suited for me. XD, definitely will give it a try though!


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> I have yet to unlock Mustang (I'm guessing I need paladin life)... I do bring allies occasionally, but I feel they get in the way and die so quickly (whaaat am i doing LOL).



You're probably better off with allies that can attack from a distance (like Jynx), so you might went to go for Fern instead of Mustang. Mustang is a tank (has huge HP), but like Ophelia, he fights with a sword (well, unless he does the boomerang thing, haha) which means they have to go super close to an enemy and that results in them dieing a lot (and me running around to revive them, haha). I did the trial as a Paladin, but I think I'm going to try as a Wizard and see what difference it makes. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Libra

Okay, I did a test and did the first trial without any allies. I made it to the top floor but couldn't defeat the monster there (you definitely need help on that level). The rest went okay, with the exception of the sixth floor where I had to use several Life Cures.

I used Fanciful Feet and Elise's Talisman for the extra (Battle) EXP. Outfit was the mysterious hat and outfit you get from the passwords. Weapon was the Dark Sultan's Wand.

Starting stats:

Level: 116
EXP: 1,364,372
EXP to level up: 26,498
Stats after the trial (but keeping in mind I did not defeat the last monster):

Level: 119
EXP: 1,468,267
EXP to level up: 3,558
So I went up three levels (almost four) and got 103,895 EXP.

So you can do most of the trial alone (if you're strong enough), but having help for the sixth floor is advised and for the top floor it's pretty much required (I honestly don't know if it's possible to defeat the monster alone; you'll probably need Creator/God Mode and what not for that).

I hope that gives you some idea of what to expect and what extra EXP you can get.


----------



## Zulehan

Libra said:


> Yes, that is correct. The items are in a set order. So no matter how many times you reset you'll always get the same ones. Meaning that if you really want something you either have to keep throwing coins into the fountain or trade with someone else.


Though it saddens me, thank you for confirming, Libra. 



Gracelia said:


> In regards to the Evil Shard, I can help you with it! There's a mining rock in the Ancient Ruins I was able to get a shard off of it... I can try it today and see if I can get a piece for you !
> 
> And what Libra said - another piece I know that will increase EXP earned is the "Fanciful Feet," which is obtained from the exchange clerk (with 7 gold coins). But yes, the order is pre-determined (whyyy, /wavesfists/)!! If there's an item you need, I'm more than happy to help ^^


Ooh, thank you, Gracelia. I will double check for your FC for just in case you find one. And are there items you might like, as well? I am a hero Woodcutter, hero Carpenter, master Blacksmith, and hero Alchemist (also creator Wizard, but not sure how that would help except for fighting, though I am only level 62, sadly). 

So far the only gold coin item I have is the Sea Lord Helm, which I do not care for at the moment.


----------



## kesttang

Gracelia said:


> Very nice! Congrats! Around what level are you and your fiance? I want to try the Trials but am scared I'll get my butt handed to me @_@... considering those pumpkin things in Deep Elderwood (a later quest for Wizards) pretty much beat me up in 1-2 hits XD



We were around level 60's. The first trial was hard because the boss has AOE damage. It's hard to dodge since we have two people and it was a small space. The second trial was okay also. I really like the designs of the mobs. Lol, I guess they released their best spirits for the DLC. Ah, I gotta check the Deep Elderwood for that pumpkin thing with my fiance. You should be fine if you have good tank on your team.


----------



## Zulehan

That pumpkin boss is ridiculous. Level 62 and I am getting mostly 0 and 1 damage on him.


----------



## Manazran

Zulehan said:


> That pumpkin boss is ridiculous. Level 62 and I am getting mostly 0 and 1 damage on him.



I don't think you should deal with the combat class god/creator quests when you're at Level 60-70...


----------



## kesttang

Oh yeah, I was also thinking about the streetpass of this game. I feel like they overlooked the feature. I guess it's cool looking at other people and getting gifts from them. They could have done a lot of things with streetpass to be honest.


----------



## Libra

Manazran said:


> I don't think you should deal with the combat class god/creator quests when you're at Level 60-70...



Yeah, this. I tried the Magican one, as well as the Paladin one, when I was level 100 and I was barely doing any damage. x_x


----------



## Zulehan

Manazran said:


> I don't think you should deal with the combat class god/creator quests when you're at Level 60-70...


I am guessing 100-150, at least, from what I have been reading here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Yeah, this. I tried the Magican one, as well as the Paladin one, when I was level 100 and I was barely doing any damage. x_x


Oh, dang, 100 and still barely any scratches. 

Well, I will be leveling up for a long while yet.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Anyone have an otherworldly fin I could have? PM/VM me if you do!


----------



## Gracelia

kesttang said:


> We were around level 60's. The first trial was hard because the boss has AOE damage. It's hard to dodge since we have two people and it was a small space. The second trial was okay also. I really like the designs of the mobs. Lol, I guess they released their best spirits for the DLC. Ah, I gotta check the Deep Elderwood for that pumpkin thing with my fiance. You should be fine if you have good tank on your team.



Ohhh! Okay! Thank you for the details. :') The pumpkin gonna eat uuuuu ;n; .. I'm level 80-82 (can't remember lol) and on my wiz... I tickle it with 30-40 dmg?? Not to mention I die in 2 shots, if his AoE pumpkin move hits me too. Will attempt at level 110 or on multi. XD




Zulehan said:


> That pumpkin boss is ridiculous. Level 62 and I am getting mostly 0 and 1 damage on him.



Truly, he is ridiculous. I gave up the quest since it also spawns monsters that hit crazy high in Deep Elderwood too. XD anyway, if you still do need the shard pls let me know via VM? I can go get it whenever (will be avail at 4:45pm est - 5:00pm )


----------



## nammie

Zulehan said:


> That pumpkin boss is ridiculous. Level 62 and I am getting mostly 0 and 1 damage on him.



lol yea you really need to level up first.
for reference I first beat pumpking at lvl 132


----------



## Zulehan

nammie said:


> lol yea you really need to level up first.
> for reference I first beat pumpking at lvl 132


I will make that my goal, then; thank you very much for the reference. 



Gracelia said:


> Truly, he is ridiculous. I gave up the quest since it also spawns monsters that hit crazy high in Deep Elderwood too. XD anyway, if you still do need the shard pls let me know via VM? I can go get it whenever (will be avail at 4:45pm est - 5:00pm )



I love how he summons giant pumpkin bombs. Way more entertaining fight than anything in _Bleach_ recently. 

Ahem. Anyways, thank you: visitor message forthcoming!


----------



## nammie

Zulehan said:


> I will make that my goal, then; thank you very much for the reference.
> 
> 
> I love how he summons giant pumpkin bombs. Way more entertaining fight than anything in _Bleach_ recently.
> 
> Ahem. Anyways, thank you: visitor message forthcoming!



on the plus side I found the pumpking's attacks really easy to predict; ie his bombs, it takes a while before they explode so it's not that hard to avoid them.
once you get the levels you need/decent allies/decent equip it's not that bad, I think he's the easiest of the combat life bosses actually lol

in general I wouldn't bother attempting the combat class bosses until you can beat the trial of light though

but ofc if you just wanna farm lunares coins any of the non-combat lives are easier to do that in imo


----------



## Punchyleaf

*Zulehan*
I found this lying around online. Pretty much the strategy they used to beat pumpking at level 65


> whew! after an hour and a half of dodging, constantly reviving Jinx and Yuelia, about 16 life cures, a bunch of hp pots, sp pots, and a handful of creator modes, i FINALLY beat the pumpking boss at lv65. almost 2 levels gained by the end of it. one hellofa battle! feels really rewarding! =)
> ---


----------



## Gracelia

Loviechu said:


> *Zulehan*
> I found this lying around online. Pretty much the strategy they used to beat pumpking at level 65









but oh my, in all seriousness... damn. lol. i thought of doing the same once, but i couldn't sit through it for 10 minutes and just gave up.. one day lol


----------



## Swiftstream

Is fantasy life worth getting?


----------



## windfall

Swiftstream said:


> Is fantasy life worth getting?



Thread has 218 pages of discussion LOL
You might be asking the wrong people


----------



## Zulehan

Loviechu said:


> *Zulehan*
> I found this lying around online. Pretty much the strategy they used to beat pumpking at level 65


Heh, definitely people out there who like to add restrictions to the games they play. 

By the way, question:

Does anyone know where King Eric has gone? I just reached hero rank for Carpenter and wanted to get fancy new clothes from Eric, but he is nowhere to be found.


----------



## windfall

Zulehan said:


> Does anyone know where King Eric has gone? I just reached hero rank for Carpenter and wanted to get fancy new clothes from Eric, but he is nowhere to be found.


Is it nighttime? Maybe he went to sleep. Just go to sleep and wake up in the morning


----------



## Zulehan

windfall said:


> Is it nighttime? Maybe he went to sleep. Just go to sleep and wake up in the morning


Ah! Something so simple, yet easily overlooked. Thank you.


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Gracelia said:


> but oh my, in all seriousness... damn. lol. i thought of doing the same once, but i couldn't sit through it for 10 minutes and just gave up.. one day lol



I felt that way too until I took the time to actually take out the Lord of the Cursed with no NPCs to help me...I was in the upper 80's when I took him on mind you and not like 65 but that was still one heck of a battle @_@ it involved resetting him and a lot of roundabout running, so I had to open multiplayer but keep the portal closed so it would perpetually remain nighttime, otherwise he'd vanish upon resetting once morning hit.


----------



## Libra

hiiragicrossing said:


> I had to open multiplayer but keep the portal closed so it would perpetually remain nighttime, otherwise he'd vanish upon resetting once morning hit.



That's actually a brilliant idea to keep time from moving; I hadn't thought of that. I know that when I first tried fighting the Napdragon and I was very close to defeating him, he suddenly poofed away to another spot and when I went there, his HP was full again. x_x


----------



## Cou

Never mind, I got it!


----------



## ItachiKouyou

So I started playing again a bit, now that I have more time.
I just beat the 



Spoiler



Trial of Time


!


----------



## Libra

ItachiKouyou said:


> So I started playing again a bit, now that I have more time.
> I just beat the
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Trial of Time
> 
> 
> !



Congratulations!  What level are you currently? And which Life?


----------



## Dollie

I just got this game, it's really cute! But I have a question...is it possible to get more hairstyles later in the game? I went to Florina's House but the only hairstyles I see there are the same as when you customize your character for the first time. So, is the DLC the only way to get more hairstyles?


----------



## kesttang

Dollie said:


> I just got this game, it's really cute! But I have a question...is it possible to get more hairstyles later in the game? I went to Florina's House but the only hairstyles I see there are the same as when you customize your character for the first time. So, is the DLC the only way to get more hairstyles?



I believe you can only get more hairstyles through DLC.


----------



## Hirisa

hiiragicrossing said:


> I felt that way too until I took the time to actually take out the Lord of the Cursed with no NPCs to help me...I was in the upper 80's when I took him on mind you and not like 65 but that was still one heck of a battle @_@ it involved resetting him and a lot of roundabout running, so I had to open multiplayer but keep the portal closed so it would perpetually remain nighttime, otherwise he'd vanish upon resetting once morning hit.


Praise you for this strategy. I am using it!


----------



## Cudon

Dollie said:


> I just got this game, it's really cute! But I have a question...is it possible to get more hairstyles later in the game? I went to Florina's House but the only hairstyles I see there are the same as when you customize your character for the first time. So, is the DLC the only way to get more hairstyles?


Alot of the new hairstyles are also stolen from various important npcs so if you see anyone with a nice hairstyle you can have it.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Anyone have a celestial leaf I can have?


----------



## ItachiKouyou

Libra said:


> Congratulations!  What level are you currently? And which Life?



I believe I was level 72 when I started, I'm now 74, but I was hard actually. And I was God Wizard.


----------



## hiiragicrossing

So I discovered a somewhat long but easy way to take out the Lord of the Cursed if you have the patience. Frankly, it's easier if you solo him and in my experience this works best as a wizard. What you want is to have multiplayer open like I said before, so it perpetually remains night time. Keep refreshing the map until he spawns near the entrance to the Aridian Desert, about as far west as you can get him (he uses the same spawning points as the Lord of the Dead). There should be a wooden sign near his spawning point. Aggro him and angle yourself accordingly so that he gets stuck on  sign. Hit him from as far away as you can. When he resets you should still be within his aggro zone just angle yourself again accordingly so he gets stuck, rinse and repeat. 

If you've got armor and gear designed around lengthening your time in creator mode and filling the gauge quickly, the battle will be even shorter. Keeping your distance restricts him from using his other combo attacks most of the time, or actually landing a hit if he's dumb enough to use them. This leaves only his fire breathing move, which is actually easy to predict and avoid. He's also vulnerable for a few seconds after using his chomp chomp attack and fire breathing attack. If he's stuck to boot, you get a few extra hits!


----------



## Cou

Can orbs be rng'd? I'm planning to reset every craft until I get +20 attack and I'm also planning to use another stone, so if I rng'd, will it change? o:


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Cou said:


> Can orbs be rng'd? I'm planning to reset every craft until I get +20 attack and I'm also planning to use another stone, so if I rng'd, will it change? o:



You'll only get a chance at the +20 stat if you use the orb alone. What you get is left to RNGesus, so be prepared to redo the craft a number of times before you get what you want. Last time I crafted with an orb it took me over an hour to get +20 attack on a djinn talisman.


----------



## Cou

hiiragicrossing said:


> You'll only get a chance at the +20 stat if you use the orb alone. What you get is left to RNGesus, so be prepared to redo the craft a number of times before you get what you want. Last time I crafted with an orb it took me over an hour to get +20 attack on a djinn talisman.



Lmao thank you! I'll probably worry about it later then. Any orbs rec to use for star fishing rod (along with otherworldly fin)? I'm thinking wisdom but dunno exactly. I heard that it'll only add (for example) all fish damage +++. Don't know how these work tbh, I've been googling everything that it got me so confused ;x;

Thank you for helping! Also, thanks for the tip about lord of the cursed! I'll give it a try when I feel confident to beat it in one night

Edit: ooh I get it now. Basically, the orbs just add divine quality if used with other materials? o: ty!

I'll worry about rnging when I focus on blacksmith and alchemist attck crafts ^^;


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Cou said:


> Lmao thank you! I'll probably worry about it later then. Any orbs rec to use for star fishing rod (along with otherworldly fin)? I'm thinking wisdom but dunno exactly. I heard that it'll only add (for example) all fish damage +++. Don't know how these work tbh, I've been googling everything that it got me so confused ;x;
> 
> Thank you for helping! Also, thanks for the tip about lord of the cursed! I'll give it a try when I feel confident to beat it in one night
> 
> Edit: ooh I get it now. Basically, the orbs just add divine quality if used with other materials? o: ty!
> 
> I'll worry about rnging when I focus on blacksmith and alchemist attck crafts ^^;



Exactly, in the case of the star rod it doesn't matter what kind of orb you use since you're using another upgrade material. Based on personal experience it seems like the odds are sometimes better for physical stats like attack, strength, and dexterity if using a bravery orb, love orbs have a better chance at giving S.Skill charge and things like skill growth and battle exp increase, and wisdom orbs have a better chance of giving stat increases like +6 and +10. Using orbs on accessories will generally give you status immunities of some kind. 

Keep in mind RNG still plays a role and I've had occasions where using a bravery orb didn't yield any physical attributes after many redos and then I switched to a love orb just for a change of pace and got it after a handful of tries.


----------



## Cou

hiiragicrossing said:


> Exactly, in the case of the star rod it doesn't matter what kind of orb you use since you're using another upgrade material. Based on personal experience it seems like the odds are sometimes better for physical stats like attack, strength, and dexterity if using a bravery orb, love orbs have a better chance at giving S.Skill charge and things like skill growth and battle exp increase, and wisdom orbs have a better chance of giving stat increases like +6 and +10. Using orbs on accessories will generally give you status immunities of some kind.
> 
> Keep in mind RNG still plays a role and I've had occasions where using a bravery orb didn't yield any physical attributes after many redos and then I switched to a love orb just for a change of pace and got it after a handful of tries.



Thank you!! i figured out how it works now c: had to keep looking back to this post as i made my stuff, so huge thank you! i also got djinn's talisman +20 attack in like my 10th try with love orb, seems like it's the most common used orb for +20 attack with the talisman but you're right, it actually depends on the rngesus hotdamn.

and now i'm omw to god lvl blacksmith but omfg it's p hard esp since the required ingredients are mostly found in the trial of darkness ;A; and it needs a lot of beating bosses and rare items D: //////motivation is going down ,,


----------



## Manazran

Cou said:


> Thank you!! i figured out how it works now c: had to keep looking back to this post as i made my stuff, so huge thank you! i also got djinn's talisman +20 attack in like my 10th try with love orb, seems like it's the most common used orb for +20 attack with the talisman but you're right, it actually depends on the rngesus hotdamn.
> 
> and now i'm omw to god lvl blacksmith but omfg it's p hard esp since the required ingredients are mostly found in the trial of darkness ;A; and it needs a lot of beating bosses and rare items D: //////motivation is going down ,,



I'm jealous of the fact you got +20 atk on the djinn talisman on the 10th try.I'm currently at the 40th try and still no 20 +atk >_<


----------



## kesttang

Cou said:


> Thank you!! i figured out how it works now c: had to keep looking back to this post as i made my stuff, so huge thank you! i also got djinn's talisman +20 attack in like my 10th try with love orb, seems like it's the most common used orb for +20 attack with the talisman but you're right, it actually depends on the rngesus hotdamn.
> 
> and now i'm omw to god lvl blacksmith but omfg it's p hard esp since the required ingredients are mostly found in the trial of darkness ;A; and it needs a lot of beating bosses and rare items D: //////motivation is going down ,,



Trial of Darkness was easy if you have two people. I can help you later on down the road if you need... xD


----------



## nammie

idk if you guys know this yet/this has been posted before but
there's a way to farm the monsters at the top floor for the trials! this is esp useful for the crystal dragon on the top floor in the trial of light bc the crystal scale is needed for a few items but it's a rare drop, not a bounty drop.

so what you do is:
-save at the floor right before the top one
-go up and beat the boss on the top floor!! DON'T SAVE AFTER THIS
-go home and sleep
-go get killed somewhere lol if you have one of the creator/god level quests active it's pretty easy to get killed by any of those monsters. I like to use the tailor one bc it's really close to the terra nimbus house
-when asked to continue click start from last save!!
-you should respawn at the floor before the top one in whatever trial you're doing, and the boss will have respawned on the top floor bc you slept! you can now skip all the floors before the top one and go straight to the boss!! all of the treasure chests should have respawned as well!!  
-repeat from the first step!

hope this helps someone!!


----------



## hiiragicrossing

nammie said:


> idk if you guys know this yet/this has been posted before but
> there's a way to farm the monsters at the top floor for the trials! this is esp useful for the crystal dragon on the top floor in the trial of light bc the crystal scale is needed for a few items but it's a rare drop, not a bounty drop.
> 
> so what you do is:
> -save at the floor right before the top one
> -go up and beat the boss on the top floor!! DON'T SAVE AFTER THIS
> -go home and sleep
> -go get killed somewhere lol if you have one of the creator/god level quests active it's pretty easy to get killed by any of those monsters. I like to use the tailor one bc it's really close to the terra nimbus house
> -when asked to continue click start from last save!!
> -you should respawn at the floor before the top one in whatever trial you're doing, and the boss will have respawned on the top floor bc you slept! you can now skip all the floors before the top one and go straight to the boss!! all of the treasure chests should have respawned as well!!
> -repeat from the first step!
> 
> hope this helps someone!!



What she said! I use this every time for farming protection stone+, crystal scales, and evil claws


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> I'm jealous of the fact you got +20 atk on the djinn talisman on the 10th try.I'm currently at the 40th try and still no 20 +atk >_<


yeah, i was surprised!! good luck!! sounds like a pain /:



kesttang said:


> Trial of Darkness was easy if you have two people. I can help you later on down the road if you need... xD


omg it was hard LOL i went ahead and tried it and i took fern and mustang along with me, i somehow managed and got myself evil claws! honestly, i think im still too weak for this atm so ill probably level up a little more before coming back for other ingredients ;x;



nammie said:


> idk if you guys know this yet/this has been posted before but
> there's a way to farm the monsters at the top floor for the trials! this is esp useful for the crystal dragon on the top floor in the trial of light bc the crystal scale is needed for a few items but it's a rare drop, not a bounty drop.
> 
> so what you do is:
> -save at the floor right before the top one
> -go up and beat the boss on the top floor!! DON'T SAVE AFTER THIS
> -go home and sleep
> -go get killed somewhere lol if you have one of the creator/god level quests active it's pretty easy to get killed by any of those monsters. I like to use the tailor one bc it's really close to the terra nimbus house
> -when asked to continue click start from last save!!
> -you should respawn at the floor before the top one in whatever trial you're doing, and the boss will have respawned on the top floor bc you slept! you can now skip all the floors before the top one and go straight to the boss!! all of the treasure chests should have respawned as well!!
> -repeat from the first step!
> 
> hope this helps someone!!


thank you so much!!! <3 i just tried it and it worked 

-

anyway unluckily for me, evil claws wasn't dropped the second time so i need to do something about my luck(?) im wearing pino's hat and i got 100 luck but idk lol i'll keep doing this method when i level up more and can beat the demon master with no problem maybe ^^;


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Cou said:


> yeah, i was surprised!! good luck!! sounds like a pain /:
> 
> 
> omg it was hard LOL i went ahead and tried it and i took fern and mustang along with me, i somehow managed and got myself evil claws! honestly, i think im still too weak for this atm so ill probably level up a little more before coming back for other ingredients ;x;
> 
> 
> thank you so much!!! <3 i just tried it and it worked
> 
> -
> 
> anyway unluckily for me, evil claws wasn't dropped the second time so i need to do something about my luck(?) im wearing pino's hat and i got 100 luck but idk lol i'll keep doing this method when i level up more and can beat the demon master with no problem maybe ^^;



Try using a plushling backpack.


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> yeah, i was surprised!! good luck!! sounds like a pain /:
> 
> 
> omg it was hard LOL i went ahead and tried it and i took fern and mustang along with me, i somehow managed and got myself evil claws! honestly, i think im still too weak for this atm so ill probably level up a little more before coming back for other ingredients ;x;
> 
> 
> thank you so much!!! <3 i just tried it and it worked
> 
> -
> 
> anyway unluckily for me, evil claws wasn't dropped the second time so i need to do something about my luck(?) im wearing pino's hat and i got 100 luck but idk lol i'll keep doing this method when i level up more and can beat the demon master with no problem maybe ^^;



try wearing items that increase drop rate, for me I wear the plushling backpack, festive hat and boots (the santa ones you get from a password)! 

when I farm any of the trials I usually wear those plus the treasure gloves to get as many items as possible in one run lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm like lost on what to do next in the story. I'll have to find a guide somewhere.


----------



## windfall

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm like lost on what to do next in the story. I'll have to find a guide somewhere.



Try doing butterfly's quests! (Or flutter if you're in the EU)
That should help you move forward :O


----------



## Cou

hiiragicrossing said:


> Try using a plushling backpack.





nammie said:


> try wearing items that increase drop rate, for me I wear the plushling backpack, festive hat and boots (the santa ones you get from a password)!
> 
> when I farm any of the trials I usually wear those plus the treasure gloves to get as many items as possible in one run lol


omg thank you!! should i keep the luck on 100? because it feels like no help at all and if i'm gonna wear those defenseless and attackless stuff, i'd probably die like every 30 seconds lmao -- so i'd wanna put the stats on attck and def. (ok im gonna drop coins for the treasure gloves) ;A;


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> omg thank you!! should i keep the luck on 100? because it feels like no help at all and if i'm gonna wear those defenseless and attackless stuff, i'd probably die like every 30 seconds lmao -- so i'd wanna put the stats on attck and def. (ok im gonna drop coins for the treasure gloves) ;A;



I think luck helps, I always had it at 100 anyways lol and playing as a hunter (and I'm guessing magician?) helps too bc you can just hide in the back while your allies go up front lol


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> I think luck helps, I always had it at 100 anyways lol and playing as a hunter (and I'm guessing magician?) helps too bc you can just hide in the back while your allies go up front lol



HAHA THANK YOU! and yeah lmao im most used to hunter now. gahh the demon master and its lightning attacks on the circle is so frustrating -______- ill just go around and heal my allies lol! but i kinda noticed that when i don't hit the enemy a lot or smthng, i don't get any drops (even with +100 luck, and that pino's hat, and some other accessories), or is it just me? o:


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> HAHA THANK YOU! and yeah lmao im most used to hunter now. gahh the demon master and its lightning attacks on the circle is so frustrating -______- ill just go around and heal my allies lol! but i kinda noticed that when i don't hit the enemy a lot or smthng, i don't get any drops (even with +100 luck, and that pino's hat, and some other accessories), or is it just me? o:



pino's hat only helps you with drops for like cutting trees/mining not with actual monster drops I think? which makes sense since all of the other items in his set are geared towards woodcutting/mining. the festive hat increases overall drop rate though

w/ the items I mentioned before I get drops like maybe 75-80% of the time now which is pretty good imo

what level are you? if you're barely dealing damage you're either not high level enough, don't have a strong enough weapon, don't have stats enhancing equip, don't have your stats distributed well, or a combo of any/all of those lol

yea the demon master was def gross bc of how huge the range of his attack was ugh


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> pino's hat only helps you with drops for like cutting trees/mining not with actual monster drops I think? which makes sense since all of the other items in his set are geared towards woodcutting/mining. the festive hat increases overall drop rate though
> 
> w/ the items I mentioned before I get drops like maybe 75-80% of the time now which is pretty good imo
> 
> what level are you? if you're barely dealing damage you're either not high level enough, don't have a strong enough weapon, don't have stats enhancing equip, don't have your stats distributed well, or a combo of any/all of those lol
> 
> yea the demon master was def gross bc of how huge the range of his attack was ugh



omg are you serious?! but yeah i noticed about pino's other stuff being focused on woodcutting and mining so i was kinda iffy about it. but i've gotten more rare drops than i did before wearing it o:

i'll wear the festives then  and i'm currently lvl 110 and i have the spirit king bow and i also have the demonic mirror so i change my stats frequently focusing on my subject ^^; i was okay with damaging but the fact that his lightnings were incredibly wide and fast was just too much D:


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> omg are you serious?! but yeah i noticed about pino's other stuff being focused on woodcutting and mining so i was kinda iffy about it. but i've gotten more rare drops than i did before wearing it o:
> 
> i'll wear the festives then  and i'm currently lvl 110 and i have the spirit king bow and i also have the demonic mirror so i change my stats frequently focusing on my subject ^^; i was okay with damaging but the fact that his lightnings were incredibly wide and fast was just too much D:



yea it says like... gathering item drops + or something, idk wtf gathering means but I assumed it meant mining/woodcutting lol

hmm level wise and weapon wise you seem ok, maybe it's your armour? how much damage are you doing? I think the trial of light boss is actually easier (other than how much he hits lol) in that he's not as fast and his range isn't as wide, he's just rly strong. cause for the trial of darkness boss he killed me and all my allies 80% of the time when he used his damn lightning thing, it seemed to hit like the entire arena??? sigh


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> yea it says like... gathering item drops + or something, idk wtf gathering means but I assumed it meant mining/woodcutting lol
> 
> hmm level wise and weapon wise you seem ok, maybe it's your armour? how much damage are you doing? I think the trial of light boss is actually easier (other than how much he hits lol) in that he's not as fast and his range isn't as wide, he's just rly strong. cause for the trial of darkness boss he killed me and all my allies 80% of the time when he used his damn lightning thing, it seemed to hit like the entire arena??? sigh



HAHA!! i didn't even think about that, i just assumed it lets me gather drops so hey i'll take it lol xD but i just beat it right now so im going home and (i've been doing the trick you said in the previous page) but i'll go and get the festive stuff first and hopefully will get a treasure gloves when i drop my coins ;A; and i'll just go through the floors again so i can level while at it and will farm the boss again  thank you nana <3

also im using the sniper's outfit since i don't have anything better with attack + defense since they're all +defense... and i do about 280-310 damage and around 340 when mustang boosts me up (i think it's mustang that boosts me up hehe) but goddamn yeah the lightning is impossible, the boss needs to calm down D: luckily he only used it like twice right now and i was basically hiding by the entrance (where we land?) and he rarely went there since his target was always at mustang haha (bless him so much)

thank you so much for everything!


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> HAHA!! i didn't even think about that, i just assumed it lets me gather drops so hey i'll take it lol xD but i just beat it right now so im going home and (i've been doing the trick you said in the previous page) but i'll go and get the festive stuff first and hopefully will get a treasure gloves when i drop my coins ;A; and i'll just go through the floors again so i can level while at it and will farm the boss again  thank you nana <3
> 
> also im using the sniper's outfit since i don't have anything better with attack + defense since they're all +defense... and i do about 280-310 damage and around 340 when mustang boosts me up (i think it's mustang that boosts me up hehe) but goddamn yeah the lightning is impossible, the boss needs to calm down D: luckily he only used it like twice right now and i was basically hiding by the entrance (where we land?) and he rarely went there since his target was always at mustang haha (bless him so much)
> 
> thank you so much for everything!



no problem!!

yea mustang boosts your attack sometimes, and 280-310's ok, I think that's around the range I was doing too, the boss just has lots of HP and honestly snipers have one of the worst god modes imo, compared to paladin (invincibility) and the mercenary that just does massive damage... I can halve the HP of the crystal dragon in god mode for mercenary 

but yea I think my method was to just shoot and cower from a distance for the demon lord or whatever he's called lol
and I did that too but one time he followed me there!! and I couldn't get past his fat ass so he killed me like 3 times in a row bc he kept spamming the lightning by the entrance and I couldn't move out of the way sob


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> no problem!!
> 
> yea mustang boosts your attack sometimes, and 280-310's ok, I think that's around the range I was doing too, the boss just has lots of HP and honestly snipers have one of the worst god modes imo, compared to paladin (invincibility) and the mercenary that just does massive damage... I can halve the HP of the crystal dragon in god mode for mercenary
> 
> but yea I think my method was to just shoot and cower from a distance for the demon lord or whatever he's called lol
> and I did that too but one time he followed me there!! and I couldn't get past his fat ass so he killed me like 3 times in a row bc he kept spamming the lightning by the entrance and I couldn't move out of the way sob


yes omg i kinda assumed all combat lives got invincible god mode but apparently not /:  but gah i think i'm done farming for the devil lord or whatever, ill try the trial of light in like 10 lvls i feel im too weak for it rn ;A; and woah.. what's your sword for the mercenary? sword of heroes? bc it sounds so OP! i need to god lvl blacksmith already but i need the materials from the trial of darkness so hopefully i already got enough ;;

AND LMAO OK BYE IM NOT DOING THAT HAHAhahahaHHAhhaAha i kinda imagined it and holy crap that frreaking sucked. sighh i need to have higher defense bc i die like every fricking lightning hit -_- i use about 5-8 life cures and i don't even have time to drink another potion and i die again sighghhgh he sucks so much.


----------



## kesttang

I am currently grinding for Plushing Backpack while trying to God mode Carpentry. I am dying. xD


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> yes omg i kinda assumed all combat lives got invincible god mode but apparently not /:  but gah i think i'm done farming for the devil lord or whatever, ill try the trial of light in like 10 lvls i feel im too weak for it rn ;A; and woah.. what's your sword for the mercenary? sword of heroes? bc it sounds so OP! i need to god lvl blacksmith already but i need the materials from the trial of darkness so hopefully i already got enough ;;
> 
> AND LMAO OK BYE IM NOT DOING THAT HAHAhahahaHHAhhaAha i kinda imagined it and holy crap that frreaking sucked. sighh i need to have higher defense bc i die like every fricking lightning hit -_- i use about 5-8 life cures and i don't even have time to drink another potion and i die again sighghhgh he sucks so much.



yea sword of heroes w/ 25% or 30% increase in special charge rate, forgot which lol
and yea lvl 120 or so is prob ok for the trial of light, I beat it at 130ish bc I kept putting it off and it wasn't too bad haha

YEA I kept trying to push past him but nope kept failing and dying sob


----------



## JCnator

I've gotten a bit lazier lately, but I finally reached the Legend rank on Mercenary on my North American file. I'm yet to reach to the Origin Island in my world, along with Creator rank. I really need to level up my character four more times until I can access there, though.


----------



## Zulehan

Two trees prevent me from creator Woodcutter. I shake my fist at you, trees.


----------



## Cou

kesttang said:


> I am currently grinding for Plushing Backpack while trying to God mode Carpentry. I am dying. xD


grinding for plushling backpack? o: like you want it or?? youre using it? 



nammie said:


> yea sword of heroes w/ 25% or 30% increase in special charge rate, forgot which lol
> and yea lvl 120 or so is prob ok for the trial of light, I beat it at 130ish bc I kept putting it off and it wasn't too bad haha
> 
> YEA I kept trying to push past him but nope kept failing and dying sob



ahh i cant wait to unlock the recipes for the end game gears!!!! and omg i just beat the trial of.. light.. i cant believe it?? and i was still wearing my drop++ items and all that but i did it :'D i leveled up through the floors and fought the dragon like at lvl 24 and wow it was difficult but i still find the demon master more frustrating. i finally got celestia! do you use her?

AND HAHAHAHA that happened to me with the fricking dragon just now i was panicking omg and laughing at the same time bc i remembered about you lmao anyway i hope we can play soon!! :'D (i actually feel confident hehe but like maybe after i get my proper mercenary and paladin weapons ;A; )

----------

anyway does anyone know where i can get ares sandals?? it sucks bc google isn't updated with the items so sorry idk D:


----------



## Manazran

When it comes to crafting Ares armor,what material should I put/orb bonus I should roll for?I mostly main Merc BTW


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> grinding for plushling backpack? o: like you want it or?? youre using it?
> 
> 
> 
> ahh i cant wait to unlock the recipes for the end game gears!!!! and omg i just beat the trial of.. light.. i cant believe it?? and i was still wearing my drop++ items and all that but i did it :'D i leveled up through the floors and fought the dragon like at lvl 24 and wow it was difficult but i still find the demon master more frustrating. i finally got celestia! do you use her?
> 
> AND HAHAHAHA that happened to me with the fricking dragon just now i was panicking omg and laughing at the same time bc i remembered about you lmao anyway i hope we can play soon!! :'D (i actually feel confident hehe but like maybe after i get my proper mercenary and paladin weapons ;A; )
> 
> ----------
> 
> anyway does anyone know where i can get ares sandals?? it sucks bc google isn't updated with the items so sorry idk D:



congrats on beating trial of light!! I sometimes use celestia, I still like fern more tho even though (I think) celestia has the best ally stats in the game.

omg well u know I feel your pain  and YES we should lol lets go grind the trial of light together or something

oh there's a site that lists like all the items and things needed to craft them here: http://reveriaexplorer.com/
but it's a god lvl blacksmith craft, I don't think you can find them in chests or anything...
the ingredients are really annoying to get though, good luck if you want to craft it lol


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> congrats on beating trial of light!! I sometimes use celestia, I still like fern more tho even though (I think) celestia has the best ally stats in the game.
> 
> omg well u know I feel your pain  and YES we should lol lets go grind the trial of light together or something
> 
> oh there's a site that lists like all the items and things needed to craft them here: http://reveriaexplorer.com/
> but it's a god lvl blacksmith craft, I don't think you can find them in chests or anything...
> the ingredients are really annoying to get though, good luck if you want to craft it lol


THANK YOU ahh i only went there to like level up to get back at the dark master but i actually won the light trial omg its all bc of your help haha! and ooh yeah i used celestia but her defense (forgot if it was magic or reg) was lacking /: im so jealous of fern i wish i can attack like that.. and yes yes we should :'D HAHAHA I THINK I WON MOSTLY BC OF FERN AND MUSTANG BUT OK WE SHOULD ITLL BE HELLA FUN AND FRUSTRATING LOL.

OMG.. youre heaven sent thnk you!!!! *A* just what i need! and yup, i was actually working on my blacksmith ingredients so i ended up at the trials lol.. also for the sword of heroes, does the 30% increase rate actually exist bc i just got 25 rn and i dont even wanna touch it bc what if its the highest it can go ,, D: (since you mentioned you got either one and im not sure anymore bc i don't see it on google >: [ )


----------



## kesttang

nammie said:


> congrats on beating trial of light!! I sometimes use celestia, I still like fern more tho even though (I think) celestia has the best ally stats in the game.
> 
> omg well u know I feel your pain  and YES we should lol lets go grind the trial of light together or something
> 
> oh there's a site that lists like all the items and things needed to craft them here: http://reveriaexplorer.com/
> but it's a god lvl blacksmith craft, I don't think you can find them in chests or anything...
> the ingredients are really annoying to get though, good luck if you want to craft it lol



The website is very useful actually. Lol. I have been trying to find something like this for the longest time. I def will bookmark it.


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> THANK YOU ahh i only went there to like level up to get back at the dark master but i actually won the light trial omg its all bc of your help haha! and ooh yeah i used celestia but her defense (forgot if it was magic or reg) was lacking /: im so jealous of fern i wish i can attack like that.. and yes yes we should :'D HAHAHA I THINK I WON MOSTLY BC OF FERN AND MUSTANG BUT OK WE SHOULD ITLL BE HELLA FUN AND FRUSTRATING LOL.
> 
> OMG.. youre heaven sent thnk you!!!! *A* just what i need! and yup, i was actually working on my blacksmith ingredients so i ended up at the trials lol.. also for the sword of heroes, does the 30% increase rate actually exist bc i just got 25 rn and i dont even wanna touch it bc what if its the highest it can go ,, D: (since you mentioned you got either one and im not sure anymore bc i don't see it on google >: [ )



SAME dang fern with her like constant crit hits HOW
AND ITS OK me too I needed mustang to distract the boss while I attacked its butt we can power through together LOL

ok I just checked and I have 25%, apparently 30% exists but its super rare and I don't care enough about these games to keep remaking for 5% extra lol 25% should do fine imo

@kesttang: yea I love that site!! it's super helpful for finding things heh


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> SAME dang fern with her like constant crit hits HOW
> AND ITS OK me too I needed mustang to distract the boss while I attacked its butt we can power through together LOL
> 
> ok I just checked and I have 25%, apparently 30% exists but its super rare and I don't care enough about these games to keep remaking for 5% extra lol 25% should do fine imo
> 
> @kesttang: yea I love that site!! it's super helpful for finding things heh


yeah omg sometimes i thought it was me doing the crit hit but then i notice her three arrows and her being behind and i just -_-  i wish there was a way we can be like that esp since we're already god in hunter lmao AND LOL SRSLY THO MUSTANG IS LIKE A DEFENSE TANK and he just keeps hitting nonstop, he's a great distraction :') and okay we'll pull through HAHA ill start practicing my mercenary again esp since i got this badass sword 8D and thank you again! i read a few comments about it being legit but some say it's "skill rate" and not "s. skill rate" in NA but idk it's too risky, im fine with this one too hehe. im excited to use it! AHH THANKS SO MUCH NANA YOU HELPED ME SO MUCH :'D


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> yeah omg sometimes i thought it was me doing the crit hit but then i notice her three arrows and her being behind and i just -_-  i wish there was a way we can be like that esp since we're already god in hunter lmao AND LOL SRSLY THO MUSTANG IS LIKE A DEFENSE TANK and he just keeps hitting nonstop, he's a great distraction :') and okay we'll pull through HAHA ill start practicing my mercenary again esp since i got this badass sword 8D and thank you again! i read a few comments about it being legit but some say it's "skill rate" and not "s. skill rate" in NA but idk it's too risky, im fine with this one too hehe. im excited to use it! AHH THANKS SO MUCH NANA YOU HELPED ME SO MUCH :'D



YEA damn I keep fern around despite her mediocre defense and things bc she almost always hits criticals and she uses stun arrows which is great!! plus she's usually in the back so defense doesn't rly matter lol

oh apparently there's a skill rate + one too, mine says s.skill charge rate +25% though so be careful.

AND NO PROBLEM!! have fun


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> YEA damn I keep fern around despite her mediocre defense and things bc she almost always hits criticals and she uses stun arrows which is great!! plus she's usually in the back so defense doesn't rly matter lol
> 
> oh apparently there's a skill rate + one too, mine says s.skill charge rate +25% though so be careful.
> 
> AND NO PROBLEM!! have fun


YEAH MY STUN ARROWS DONT EVEN WORK -_- LOL. and yeah it's great she goes in the back or she keeps her distance :') sometimes she goes behind me esp when she's the boss target and im the one that gets hit bc my character is so slow to avoid sigh but yeah mustang and fern allies are my favorite atm o: i still have to try the others but im just raising friendships rn

AND WHEW i got so scared i checked right away, and i also got s. skill charge rate +25%  now i just need to work on the divine blade ahhhhh hope i get lucky as this one ^^;

do you still play normally? or you're super done? o:


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> YEAH MY STUN ARROWS DONT EVEN WORK -_- LOL. and yeah it's great she goes in the back or she keeps her distance :') sometimes she goes behind me esp when she's the boss target and im the one that gets hit bc my character is so slow to avoid sigh but yeah mustang and fern allies are my favorite atm o: i still have to try the others but im just raising friendships rn
> 
> AND WHEW i got so scared i checked right away, and i also got s. skill charge rate +25%  now i just need to work on the divine blade ahhhhh hope i get lucky as this one ^^;
> 
> do you still play normally? or you're super done? o:



ME NEITHER i swear to god I can never tell whether or not stun/sleep even works ew
and same!! I've tried all the life masters and they're still my fav, cervantes is waaaay too slow (merc one) so he usually dies before he can do too much damage, and jinx is good too but I still like fern better for long range.

it's finals right now for me so I haven't really been playing lol but yea I'm super done... only alchemy and cooking to go and then I'll be god/creator lvl in all classes!! ugh leveling up to 15 in them is taking so long tho sob


----------



## Manazran

Well,I just got Creator on all 4 combat lives,so yay.

Getting Creator on all Combat Lives means I also got the masters as allies,so...which is a better allie pair?

Fern and Jinx or Fern and Mustang or anything else?


----------



## nammie

Manazran said:


> Well,I just got Creator on all 4 combat lives,so yay.
> 
> Getting Creator on all Combat Lives means I also got the masters as allies,so...which is a better allie pair?
> 
> Fern and Jinx or Fern and Mustang or anything else?



I'd go with Fern and Mustang or Jinx and Mustang. Unless you wanna tank the attacks yourself while fern and jinx attack from a distance. else they're both gonna die pretty quickly without someone w/ better defense taking the hits lol


----------



## Hirisa

OK, I only just beat the trial of time last night, with my poor old Rainbow Robe and Bon-Bon Wand. I took Jinx and Ophelia, which generally worked well, but toward the end poor Ophelia died a lot, especially to those spinny golem things that occasionally SPIT LASERS?! Yeah, okay just do that.  Anyhoo, I'm hiring Fern next time, in place of Ophelia, just because I've heard about how strong she is.

But I still love Ophelia- she tanked all the dragons in the regular game for me, plus she's just a nice character anyway.


----------



## Joy

Was able to get  a Spirit King Bow today <333


----------



## Radagast

So I have a question. I just got the DLC and now allies have a friendship level that starts at 50! They told me it can go higher if I fight bosses with them.

But I'm wondering, do they get the friendship if they are dead at the moment I kill the boss? Because my cat keeps fainting right at the moment when I'm in the middle of an arrow combo (which I can't stop halfway through) that ends up killing the monster


----------



## hiiragicrossing

I solo the trials fairly regularly, so if any of you guys need materials or want some crafted gear, shoot me a message! I've god ranked every life, so as long as you tell me exactly what you want stat wise, I should be able to deliver the goods. I'm also all for helping with the trial runs.


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> ME NEITHER i swear to god I can never tell whether or not stun/sleep even works ew
> and same!! I've tried all the life masters and they're still my fav, cervantes is waaaay too slow (merc one) so he usually dies before he can do too much damage, and jinx is good too but I still like fern better for long range.
> 
> it's finals right now for me so I haven't really been playing lol but yea I'm super done... only alchemy and cooking to go and then I'll be god/creator lvl in all classes!! ugh leveling up to 15 in them is taking so long tho sob



yeah i try to change around but theyre p useless with me like is there specific trigger for it bc i cant make it work lol. ahh i havent took cervantes out for big bosses but i heard he's really good?? but honestly merc is so hard and slow for me bc i feel the greatswords are too heavy that yeah, i die before i even manage to land the hit ;A; but it's extremely powerful when i do ahh. i haven't tried the wizard life, along with cook. i actually tried wizard when i got the game but restarted bc i found the wizard quests kinda boring // lol i hope it'll be easy for me and doesn't require ridiculous combos i can't do D:

AND OMG GOOD LUCK WITH FINALS!! sigh im continuing tailor rn and im lvl 13 or i think 14 but im taking forever to get to 15 -_- i wish i got the tailor pride when i started bc now it's not worth it anymore /:  but thanks for letting me know about the cook hehe now i can work on leveling up quickly gahh it takes too long but congrats and good luck reaching the others ;; hopefully you get motivated to continue god lvling everything 8D


----------



## Hirisa

Radagast said:


> So I have a question. I just got the DLC and now allies have a friendship level that starts at 50! They told me it can go higher if I fight bosses with them.
> 
> But I'm wondering, do they get the friendship if they are dead at the moment I kill the boss? Because my cat keeps fainting right at the moment when I'm in the middle of an arrow combo (which I can't stop halfway through) that ends up killing the monster


I think allies increase their friendship for you no matter what, as long as they're spending a decent amount of time with you. I know that if they faint, and you let the timer run out, that will lower their affection. But as long as you keep resurrecting them before the timer ends, you will keep gaining their friendship.


----------



## Cou

yeah, i think it's basically just spending time with them and defeating bosses and enemies are just bonus? bc i still get like "____ friendship went (way) up" even when im just running//horsing around lol

just make sure you don't forget to ressurect them cause that'll affect the friendship


----------



## Joy

I've tried so hard to change lives but I always find my self back to Hunter 
Just friggin LOVE IT <333
I did currently master Woodcutter though... pretty handy!


----------



## nammie

Cou said:


> yeah i try to change around but theyre p useless with me like is there specific trigger for it bc i cant make it work lol. ahh i havent took cervantes out for big bosses but i heard he's really good?? but honestly merc is so hard and slow for me bc i feel the greatswords are too heavy that yeah, i die before i even manage to land the hit ;A; but it's extremely powerful when i do ahh. i haven't tried the wizard life, along with cook. i actually tried wizard when i got the game but restarted bc i found the wizard quests kinda boring // lol i hope it'll be easy for me and doesn't require ridiculous combos i can't do D:
> 
> AND OMG GOOD LUCK WITH FINALS!! sigh im continuing tailor rn and im lvl 13 or i think 14 but im taking forever to get to 15 -_- i wish i got the tailor pride when i started bc now it's not worth it anymore /:  but thanks for letting me know about the cook hehe now i can work on leveling up quickly gahh it takes too long but congrats and good luck reaching the others ;; hopefully you get motivated to continue god lvling everything 8D



I tried taking Cervantes to bosses and he was just too slow and died before he could do anything idk 
no combos in wizard life thankfully lol 
but yea if you get someone else to distract the boss while u combo its butt you deal so much damage!!

and I got the tailor, cook, and alchemist's prides and they're still taking a longass time
cooking is the WORSE bc you have to get to 15 in 3 types of cuisine why????


----------



## Radagast

Hirisa said:


> I think allies increase their friendship for you no matter what, as long as they're spending a decent amount of time with you. I know that if they faint, and you let the timer run out, that will lower their affection. But as long as you keep resurrecting them before the timer ends, you will keep gaining their friendship.





Cou said:


> yeah, i think it's basically just spending time with them and defeating bosses and enemies are just bonus? bc i still get like "____ friendship went (way) up" even when im just running//horsing around lol
> 
> just make sure you don't forget to ressurect them cause that'll affect the friendship



Thank you


----------



## kesttang

Tonight is the night when I will try my butt off to become God mod in carpentry xD


----------



## Manazran

kesttang said:


> Tonight is the night when I will try my butt off to become God mod in carpentry xD



I wish you good luck.


----------



## Cou

nammie said:


> I tried taking Cervantes to bosses and he was just too slow and died before he could do anything idk
> no combos in wizard life thankfully lol
> but yea if you get someone else to distract the boss while u combo its butt you deal so much damage!!
> 
> and I got the tailor, cook, and alchemist's prides and they're still taking a longass time
> cooking is the WORSE bc you have to get to 15 in 3 types of cuisine why????


lol a lot of people actually use him from what i see but im still most satisfied with the fern and mustang combo bc the range and distraction +attacks are PERFECT WAHH and also?? does he?? fly off his mustache?? cant really tell since im always focused on my attacks but sometimes i think i see it??? lol
good good bc the combos in merc was so ridiculous esp the tornado but i managed somehow :'D

wait are u serious o: i got lvl 15 alch before i got the quest just by doing other quests, thats so weird //: but goddamn cook sounds extreme ahhh why do we have to reach lvl 15 -_- AND IN ALL THREE TOO WTH. i barely even managed the 400 or was it 500 mining thing gahh -- but ill just work on the wizards and do the cook when i feel like it ;; (i currently have the 5 superior lunares food thing request for pam and ive been chaining so i dont wanna risk it ahg)



kesttang said:


> Tonight is the night when I will try my butt off to become God mod in carpentry xD


good luck!! carpentry is really fun (and easy money hehe)


----------



## Manazran

I just got all the materials I needed to make an entire set of Ares Armor,so yay.(Getting the Crystal Scales were brutal,with the Crystal Dragon dropping Star Diamonds instead of Crystal Scales >_<)

Now,to start orb-rolling.


----------



## Radagast

ok I have another couple of questions....There's this bow called the Destiny bow and since I'm a carpenter I can craft it.

But it doesn't naturally have an element, so I made one with rainbow mana+ and it ended up with "all elements++". Does this have an effect because it still doesn't look like it has any element?

Also it naturally has critical rate+++, so I made one with criticaline+ and it ended up with critical rate++, in addition to the critical rate+++ that it already had on the top section. Do they stack with each other (meaning it actually has critical rate+++++) or is it just pointless?


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> I just got all the materials I needed to make an entire set of Ares Armor,so yay.(Getting the Crystal Scales were brutal,with the Crystal Dragon dropping Star Diamonds instead of Crystal Scales >_<)
> 
> Now,to start orb-rolling.


ahh congrats and good luck! damnit i thought it was more common for dragon scales to drop rather than the star diamonds ;A; bc i got that too and i was aiming for the scales /:



Radagast said:


> ok I have another couple of questions....There's this bow called the Destiny bow and since I'm a carpenter I can craft it.
> 
> But it doesn't naturally have an element, so I made one with rainbow mana+ and it ended up with "all elements++". Does this have an effect because it still doesn't look like it has any element?
> 
> Also it naturally has critical rate+++, so I made one with criticaline+ and it ended up with critical rate++, in addition to the critical rate+++ that it already had on the top section. Do they stack with each other (meaning it actually has critical rate+++++) or is it just pointless?


hah i think rainbow mana does affect all elements and yes the criticaline+ adds up to the critical rate already put.


----------



## Manazran

Cou said:


> ahh congrats and good luck! damnit i thought it was more common for dragon scales to drop rather than the star diamonds ;A; bc i got that too and i was aiming for the scales /:
> 
> 
> hah i think rainbow mana does affect all elements and yes the criticaline+ adds up to the critical rate already put.



Not when you have eaten 95 luck candies (I even had the Double-Edged Stone equiped,which apparently drops my Luck to 0,still dropped Star Diamonds.)


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> Not when you have eaten 95 luck candies (I even had the Double-Edged Stone equiped,which apparently drops my Luck to 0,still dropped Star Diamonds.)



OH YEAH HOLY SHHH i remember you collecting the berries and kinda figured it was for the luck lmao how many tries did it take you? can you not like put them off temporarily? D:

(and so i guess i got lucky with the diamond hehe but still, don't want it since i already can get it 100% from bounty -_-)


----------



## Manazran

Cou said:


> OH YEAH HOLY SHHH i remember you collecting the berries and kinda figured it was for the luck lmao how many tries did it take you? can you not like put them off temporarily? D:
> 
> (and so i guess i got lucky with the diamond hehe but still, don't want it since i already can get it 100% from bounty -_-)



Like 8 or so.Wasn't counting lol


----------



## gumdrop

anyone want to multiplayerrrr?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Does anyone have an evil shard? I need one for the demonic void...


----------



## Manazran

The Hidden Owl said:


> Does anyone have an evil shard? I need one for the demonic void...



If you have DLC,I don't mind lending one.


----------



## Jubaboo

Should I get this game? It looks fun but I'm not into complicated games lol.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Manazran said:


> If you have DLC,I don't mind lending one.


Really? Thank you so much! Would you like anything in return?


----------



## Manazran

Jubaboo said:


> Should I get this game? It looks fun but I'm not into complicated games lol.



YOU SHOULD.

It's not really that complicated.(If you ever decide on buying the game,you should buy the DLC,it adds quite a bit of stuff)



The Hidden Owl said:


> Really? Thank you so much! Would you like anything in return?



Not really lol.Guess I'll take 1 Castele Bloom just cuz' I have nothing else to ask for lol.

Just let me connect my 3DS to the internet,I'm currently at a cousin's house and I'm using their computer atm.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Manazran said:


> YOU SHOULD.
> 
> It's not really that complicated.(If you ever decide on buying the game,you should buy the DLC,it adds quite a bit of stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> Not really lol.Guess I'll take 1 Castele Bloom just cuz' I have nothing else to ask for lol.
> 
> Just let me connect my 3DS to the internet,I'm currently at a cousin's house and I'm using their computer atm.


Ok, np. I'll add in the mean time.


----------



## Manazran

The Hidden Owl said:


> Ok, np. I'll add in the mean time.



Actually,crap,I just realized that I actually used my 1 Evil Shard on something else,so err oops.Let me quickly go grab one at the Ancient Ruins.

Sorry for incovinience :/


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Manazran said:


> Actually,crap,I just realized that I actually used my 1 Evil Shard on something else,so err oops.Let me quickly go grab one at the Ancient Ruins.
> 
> Sorry for incovinience :/


Oh, it's ok! In the meantime I'm going to cycle... I have all day lol since I'm sick.


----------



## Manazran

The Hidden Owl said:


> Oh, it's ok! In the meantime I'm going to cycle... I have all day lol since I'm sick.



Got an Evil Shard ready now.Gonna open portal now


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Manazran said:


> Got an Evil Shard ready now.Gonna open portal now


Great! I'll get on.


----------



## Cou

gumdrop said:


> anyone want to multiplayerrrr?


ooh let's play sometime!! (since i saw this all late) im always down to play online ;;



Jubaboo said:


> Should I get this game? It looks fun but I'm not into complicated games lol.



yes!! it's really fun and it's not really complicated unless you want to complete everything 100% with the best stats/gears/etc. but as long as you spend the time leveling up and all that, it's quite easy. and if anything, this thread (and the items exchange thread) helps A LOT so feel free to ask us for anything!! and yeah, like manazran said, if you get it, you should also get the DLC because you'll enjoy it so much more ++++ more playtime and things to do!!!


----------



## kesttang

So... The past few days, I have been grinding with my fiance. We did Trial of Darkness over and over again. It was actually fun. I also got gold coins but spend it on the well. I got a backpack and a paladin sword. I told my fiance that I want to get to God mode for carpentry. I'm too lazy to do that right now. Lol. I guess I'm just trying to level to 100 so I can do the last trial with my fiance then... who knows. Nothing really to do after that. We have been slowing down a lot in FL lately. Lol.


----------



## FrozenLover

Looking for people to play with but I am new to online so I may be a noob lol.


----------



## Cou

SIGH i friccccking hate the confirmation thing on multiplayer trade box thing ///: i always thought i pressed confirm but i didn't and now it's gone in the void forever -_____- at least let it stay in the box or smthng D:

my friend was gonna give me unicorn saddle but i was so stupid it suckkkksks its so hard for me to get my hands on it too siigh


----------



## kesttang

Just started Paladin. I really want to finish this game before Monster Hunter 3 comes in. Lol. My main goal is to get my Carpentry up to God then beat the DLC. Paladin is really fun. I think I would have enjoyed more as my main Life than Mercenary.


----------



## Beary

I don't
like 
the crafting lives

They need so many _materials_


----------



## Cuppycakez

I recently got out of the game, so I hink I'll start a new character. But then again I don't want to start all over since I'll most likely chose wood again? I mean I'm just stuck and can't find the next story part thing.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Cuppycakez said:


> I recently got out of the game, so I hink I'll start a new character. But then again I don't want to start all over since I'll most likely chose wood again? I mean I'm just stuck and can't find the next story part thing.



I also took a break to ORAS, and now I'm thinking of starting a new character. My character is currently melee based and all my stats are in strength & vitality, my new character will probably be a hunter and mage build


----------



## pengutango

Cuppycakez said:


> I recently got out of the game, so I hink I'll start a new character. But then again I don't want to start all over since I'll most likely chose wood again? I mean I'm just stuck and can't find the next story part thing.



Have you done all of Butterfly's quests? You need to do all of them to progress the story along. What are you having trouble finding?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Anyone have a Giant Fang? I have DLC. Just ask if you want anything in return! My highest rank is Master.


----------



## FrozenLover

Is anybody online that's wants to play and hang out?


----------



## Cou

The Hidden Owl said:


> Anyone have a Giant Fang? I have DLC. Just ask if you want anything in return! My highest rank is Master.



i have a giant fang for you if you want!



FrozenLover said:


> Is anybody online that's wants to play and hang out?


oooh i'm free right now! as long as you have the DLC im down


----------



## FrozenLover

Yeah sorry I had to go somewhere but back now for the rest of the day.


----------



## Radagast

Trolling at its finest


----------



## spCrossing

Radagast said:


> View attachment 78265
> Trolling at its finest


This game....
Oh man, this game...

I must own it...,


----------



## Libra

Radagast said:


> View attachment 78265
> Trolling at its finest



Wow, LOL. I'm guessing that's what happens when you have the item an NPC asked for and you choose the option that they can't have it? I've never really bothered with the NPC's quests, so this is new to me, haha.


----------



## FancyThat

Radagast said:


> View attachment 78265
> Trolling at its finest



That's hilarious , I always hand the items over so haven't seen things like this.


----------



## Cou

Radagast said:


> View attachment 78265
> Trolling at its finest



HAHAHAHA oh man this is gold, i really love how immature the npcs can be on here


----------



## Joy

Radagast said:


> View attachment 78265
> Trolling at its finest



This is why I love this game!


----------



## Hyperpesta

I just got this, and im stuck on what life to pick, what would you guys? suggest?


----------



## Radagast

Hyperpesta said:


> I just got this, and im stuck on what life to pick, what would you guys? suggest?



I don't even think it matters that much. I mean, you can always change it. Just pick whatever looks most appealing to you


----------



## JCnator

Hyperpesta said:


> I just got this, and im stuck on what life to pick, what would you guys? suggest?



Personally, I would start with any of the 4 combat lifes first if you're in a hurry.
Hunter is a good choice for those who prefers staying a bit further away from monsters. Sorcerer is basically a harder version of Hunter, but ends up being more rewarding at the end of the day. It can even heal you up without having to resort any HP recovery item.
If you like doing some close-ranged combat, then Paladin is the one to pick. This one even allows you to use shields, which will help you take less damage from hits, which is useful if you're about to get hit and can't escape away from the attack fast enough. If you don't like taking forever to defeat a monster, then Mercenary may be for you. Since you can't defend yourself on that life, you'll need to know when to dodge attacks and time your attacks well.

I have an even better idea! Let's get a license to every single life in the game, so you can access to all of the skills right from the beginning. If you end up being bored of fighting mobs again and again, then there's always something else to do right whenever you are. That's the best way to enjoy throughout the entirety of Fantasy Life.


----------



## Amalthea

Soo I just got this game today, and I'm a little conflicted about something..
What happens when you get a license for a new Life? Because I don't EVER want to not be a wizard, but I'd like the ability to fish, mine, cut wood, sew... Do my skills for one Life go away when I receive the license for the next? If I try to learn fishing, will I no longer be able to use magic?

The game's story seems to treat a Life as a person's one true passion, but it also places an emphasis on the ability to change your Life? That seems really contradictory to me... @____@

Will I miss out on a lot of gameplay if I'm only a Wizard for the entire game? I really don't want to be anything else, I'm just really not used to not being able to fish, LOL...


----------



## Joy

Faery said:


> Soo I just got this game today, and I'm a little conflicted about something..
> What happens when you get a license for a new Life? Because I don't EVER want to not be a wizard, but I'd like the ability to fish, mine, cut wood, sew... Do my skills for one Life go away when I receive the license for the next? If I try to learn fishing, will I no longer be able to use magic?
> 
> The game's story seems to treat a Life as a person's one true passion, but it also places an emphasis on the ability to change your Life? That seems really contradictory to me... @____@
> 
> Will I miss out on a lot of gameplay if I'm only a Wizard for the entire game? I really don't want to be anything else, I'm just really not used to not being able to fish, LOL...



Your skills follow you throughout every life you choose. You can do all 12 lives at the same time and have all the skills


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got this game yesterday as a Christmas present which I was pretty excited about, Already played 10 hours and love it so far. I picked Hunter as my first life


----------



## nard

Got the game today and I am _loving_ it so far!


psh no it didnt take me an hour to make my character what are you talking about


----------



## FrozenLover

If anyone would like to play, message me and I will probably be online to play


----------



## nard

How am I supposed to get armor? I really don't like how to basic Hunter armor looks and I'm gonna need better protection.


----------



## Radagast

Fuzzling said:


> How am I supposed to get armor? I really don't like how to basic Hunter armor looks and I'm gonna need better protection.



You can buy it, or pick a crafting life and make it


----------



## nard

Radagast said:


> You can buy it, or pick a crafting life and make it



Ahh, okay. I was really confused. q.q im such a noob rip


----------



## Luna_Solara

Hyperpesta said:


> I just got this, and im stuck on what life to pick, what would you guys? suggest?



I started out with the Sorcerer class and I don't regret it (Although, I think any combat class would be best to start with imo).
Then, I started a gathering life and got myself started on all 3 of those.
And then, finally I started on the creation classes and learned those. 
And now I try to keep them all the same level.


----------



## Beary

I just played for 2 hours with a close friend, AND I HAD SO MUCH FUN. This is one of the most addicting games I've ever played.


----------



## Gracelia

Fuzzling said:


> Ahh, okay. I was really confused. q.q im such a noob rip



can also use the mail passwords (google or in front of original post i think) to get some outfits too :')
to use mail passwords > use correct region code, case sensitive > go to post office > talk to fluffy thing > input XD


----------



## Zulehan

Gracelia said:


> can also use the mail passwords (google or in front of original post i think) to get some outfits too :')
> to use mail passwords > use correct region code, case sensitive > go to post office > talk to fluffy thing > input XD


Using all those mail passwords made me so happy, especially the wizard clothing with the major stat boosts.


----------



## nard

Gracelia said:


> can also use the mail passwords (google or in front of original post i think) to get some outfits too :')
> to use mail passwords > use correct region code, case sensitive > go to post office > talk to fluffy thing > input XD



Just found a page on it! I'll use it later when my 3DS isn't dead.


----------



## kazyrock

Really wanting to get fantasy life, seems like everyone loves it here...
Should I get it?!


----------



## spCrossing

kazyrock said:


> Really wanting to get fantasy life, seems like everyone loves it here...
> Should I get it?!


I heard a lot of good things about it, one of my friends here seems to enjoy it a lot.

I need to get it by now since my 3DS needs more games at this point.


----------



## windfall

kazyrock said:


> Really wanting to get fantasy life, seems like everyone loves it here...
> Should I get it?!



Check out some let's plays  on YouTube!!! It should give you a good idea if the game is up your alley or not  

Everyone on the thread likes it enough to post about it, but that's just sampling bias. 
Common criticisms for the game usually include the shallow story (I would even say just plow through the story to get to the fun stuff).
Also there's DLC which is kinda annoying.....it adds /a lot/ of added content though so definitely consider getting it if you decide the game is for you!  


(Really loving these gyroid emotes LOL)


----------



## kazyrock

windfall said:


> Check out some let's plays  on YouTube!!! It should give you a good idea if the game is up your alley or not
> 
> Everyone on the thread likes it enough to post about it, but that's just sampling bias.
> Common criticisms for the game usually include the shallow story (I would even say just plow through the story to get to the fun stuff).
> Also there's DLC which is kinda annoying.....it adds /a lot/ of added content though so definitely consider getting it if you decide the game is for you!
> 
> 
> (Really loving these gyroid emotes LOL)



Ok thanks! And I have no idea where they came from hahaha I like the old ones


----------



## Coach

I got this game for Christmas, can someone please explain why yellow Navi is stalking me?


----------



## windfall

Coach said:


> I got this game for Christmas, can someone please explain why yellow Navi is stalking me?



She'll be stalking you for the rest of the game  
Better get use to it lol


----------



## Amalthea

How do I defeat the Blaze Wraith?

I've tried attacking it with Water Magic and with both the Princess and Nox in my party, but my water spells don't do ANY damage and it kills me and all my party members in one hit!

Am I not high enough level yet? Am I doing something wrong? And if I'm not high enough level, then why the heck is it in my challenges if I can't possibly do it yet, LOL?


----------



## Beary

I just hit 60 hours ; u ;


----------



## Hyperpesta

Iyyy Just killed a bandit leader.


----------



## windfall

Faery said:


> How do I defeat the Blaze Wraith?
> 
> I've tried attacking it with Water Magic and with both the Princess and Nox in my party, but my water spells don't do ANY damage and it kills me and all my party members in one hit!
> 
> Am I not high enough level yet? Am I doing something wrong? And if I'm not high enough level, then why the heck is it in my challenges if I can't possibly do it yet, LOL?



You might not be strong enough yet. Just carry on with the story  

The game is kinda weird sometimes....it'll issue challenges that you won't be able to beat (e.g. a palladian adept quest is to kill a napdragon, which is pretty much impossible unless you have another combat class and a high level)


----------



## Beary

I'm pretty frustrated. Getting bliss is so hard now, but I need it to cook and craft certain things.
Because getting shopping upgrades helps.
GRRRR.


----------



## Radagast

Hyperpesta said:


> Iyyy Just killed a bandit leader.



I remember when I first killed one of those, I felt so proud of myself


----------



## Hyperpesta

Lol, ive killed about 5 now


----------



## kesttang

Just a quick update, I just beat the last trial. It wasn't too hard since my fiance was over level 100 and I was around 90. I gained 5 or 6 levels while in the trial. As far the gameplay wise, I really enjoyed it because I can play it with my fiance. I still feel they could have pixel more mobs in the game. Most boss are recolored spirits, even in the DLC... For 8.99, it wasn't that big of deal since the game was still very fun to play. I am hoping for Fantasy Life 2 because I really enjoyed this game. Yeah, they could have done a lot more with the game, but the game was still fun. I only have one more life that I really want to God rank then I'm pretty much done with the game. I have around 90 hours and my fiance have over 100 hours in the game. The control is very smooth and combat is also smooth and somewhat fun. We most likely will revisit this game in the future though. Good times!


----------



## Beary

Radagast said:


> I remember when I first killed one of those, I felt so proud of myself



Haha, yeah.
Now I'm prancing about killing Napdragons.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Beary said:


> Haha, yeah.
> Now I'm prancing about killing Napdragons.



OMG I want to kill one of them, just killed a fanged ape.


----------



## Beary

Hyperpesta said:


> OMG I want to kill one of them, just killed a fanged ape.



I recommend getting up to at least level 40. I had a friend helping and it was still very very difficult.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Beary said:


> I recommend getting up to at least level 40. I had a friend helping and it was still very very difficult.



Yeah i know that , i can dream though


----------



## Cou

yeah when you guys can beat the napdragon forsure, it'll be a good way to earn exp for easy leveling up in the future!!


----------



## Autaven

I got Game vouchers for my Christmas and I'm considerimg buying this game. Am I too late to it? I'm about to read through the thread to see everyone's thoughts.
I loved the gameplay in it to begin with it but the look of it didn't excite me too much. Now I'm stuck between buying this or just getting another copy of NL....


----------



## nard

Autaven said:


> I got Game vouchers for my Christmas and I'm considerimg buying this game. Am I too late to it? I'm about to read through the thread to see everyone's thoughts.
> I loved the gameplay in it to begin with it but the look of it didn't excite me too much. Now I'm stuck between buying this or just getting another copy of NL....



The trailers are definitely a put-down, I literally had no intention to buy the game. But I've only had it for 3 days, and I've played 21 hours. It's just a fun and great game that you won't easily get tired of ( If this is your type of game, of course! ).


----------



## Hyperpesta

Autaven said:


> I got Game vouchers for my Christmas and I'm considerimg buying this game. Am I too late to it? I'm about to read through the thread to see everyone's thoughts.
> I loved the gameplay in it to begin with it but the look of it didn't excite me too much. Now I'm stuck between buying this or just getting another copy of NL....



I think you should go for it , i mean i played it for 12 hours yesterday, its very addictive !


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Oh this game :3 I'm addicting to it. Right now I'm a tailor, trying to get wool so I can make Armor while being a Blacksmith


----------



## Cou

Autaven said:


> I got Game vouchers for my Christmas and I'm considerimg buying this game. Am I too late to it? I'm about to read through the thread to see everyone's thoughts.
> I loved the gameplay in it to begin with it but the look of it didn't excite me too much. Now I'm stuck between buying this or just getting another copy of NL....


yeah i think you'll like it! it's really worth it esp since you're competing it against another copy of nl ^^


----------



## nard

Could someone help me with the story? I'm stuck on the 'Life Master of...Everything?' quest. I go to the Royal Cabin, yet nothing happens. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Does anyone have any wool I can have? I'm too lazy to be a tailor, as I don't like it that much lol. But I need it to make iron armor  

I'm a non-DLC player btw


----------



## Beary

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Does anyone have any wool I can have? I'm too lazy to be a tailor, as I don't like it that much lol. But I need it to make iron armor
> 
> I'm a non-DLC player btw



You could buy it from the store.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Beary said:


> You could buy it from the store.



Really? What store?


----------



## Beary

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Really? What store?



The store with the cloth symbol. There's one in every town.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Beary said:


> The store with the cloth symbol. There's one in every town.


Oh ok thanks ^.^ Im still new to the game


----------



## kesttang

This is my final look. Yay! Lol. Just a casual look for me. Hehe.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

kesttang said:


> This is my final look. Yay! Lol. Just a casual look for me. Hehe.



OMG! How did you get that costume?


----------



## kesttang

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG! How did you get that costume?



Oh, you can just enter a code in the post office. It's nothing special. If you want it, I can give you the code. I just gotta search it online.

EDIT: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Passwords


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

kesttang said:


> Oh, you can just enter a code in the post office. It's nothing special. If you want it, I can give you the code. I just gotta search it online.
> 
> EDIT: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Passwords



Oh ok! Thanks :3


I'm now wearing a dragon outfit :3 I'll post pictures later


----------



## Beary

I finally reached Expert in all lives, then Mastered Wizard!


----------



## kesttang

Beary said:


> I finally reached Expert in all lives, then Mastered Wizard!



Congrats. Yeah, I have God mode 3 Life that I wanted. I only need one more to complete my wish. My fiance is doing the other half. We split the Life between use. xD


----------



## Amalthea

So I'm a Wizard (no other lives) and I just maxxed out my Intelligence to 50. What should I do with the points I get now? The only other stats that affect me are Vitality(Defense) and Luck(Critical Hit chance). I usually have one of the NPCs tank for me while I cast spells from afar(unless it only takes a few hits to defeat the enemy), so I rarely get hit. Should I focus my points on Luck now?


----------



## Beary

Faery said:


> So I'm a Wizard (no other lives) and I just maxxed out my Intelligence to 50. What should I do with the points I get now? The only other stats that affect me are Vitality(Defense) and Luck(Critical Hit chance). I usually have one of the NPCs tank for me while I cast spells from afar(unless it only takes a few hits to defeat the enemy), so I rarely get hit. Should I focus my points on Luck now?



You should try other lives.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

The life's I've tried so far are Paladin, Mercenary, Magician/Wizard, Miner, Blacksmith and Tailor. What's your favorite life? Mines a tie between Wizard, Paladin and Blacksmith :3


----------



## Beary

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> The life's I've tried so far are Paladin, Mercenary, Magician/Wizard, Miner, Blacksmith and Tailor. What's your favorite life? Mines a tie between Wizard, Paladin and Blacksmith :3



Wizard, Alchemist, Cook, Blacksmith.


----------



## Hyperpesta

So, at the moment im a paladin, and i really like the skills, but are there any other lives with better fighting skills


----------



## Gabby

I just got this for Christmas, I love it! I'm a cook and an angler atm. Cooking is quite fun, I think I want to try being a wizard next.


----------



## Hyperpesta

Arrr, How'd i get to Al Maajik


----------



## Cou

ahh al maajik is such a pretty place -- my favorite place in all reveria 

aghhh i finally finally god leveled tailor goddamn i hate the whole having to reach lvl 15 on the skills thing as a quest sigh now i have to deal with the cook one ;;o;


----------



## Amalthea

Beary said:


> You should try other lives.


Lol that didn't answer my question but thanks for the input 

I just blew 25k on a matching wall & floor set and then immediately got them both for free as a present from an NPC... >_<
 At least I can get half of my money back, I guess...


----------



## Radagast

Faery said:


> So I'm a Wizard (no other lives) and I just maxxed out my Intelligence to 50. What should I do with the points I get now? The only other stats that affect me are Vitality(Defense) and Luck(Critical Hit chance). I usually have one of the NPCs tank for me while I cast spells from afar(unless it only takes a few hits to defeat the enemy), so I rarely get hit. Should I focus my points on Luck now?



It's not true that the only other stats that affect you are vitality and luck, because focus is used in the calculation for magic attack. Here's some helpful info:

*Attack*
One-handed Sword = Strength + ((Focus + Dexterity) / 2) + Equipment Bonus
Two-handed Sword = Strength + Vitality + Equipment Bonus
Bow / Dagger = Dexterity + ((Strength + Focus) / 2) + Equipment Bonus
Staff / Unarmed = Strength

*Defense* = Vitality + Equipment Bonus
*Magic Attack* = (Intelligence x 1.5) + (Focus / 2) + Equipment Bonus
*Magic Defense* = Intelligence + Equipment Bonus


----------



## Cou

does anyone have any tricks/tips into getting protection+? should i go on my way up to the resting area or go back to floor 6 and jst pray that i'll get the bounty to the clerks safely //: why is this so hard,,


----------



## LillyKay

This game is great. I bought one yesterday and started it straight away as a tailor after my partner bought his a few days and couldn't stop talking about it.


----------



## MayorMina

Ughhh, I want this game! It sounds so fun!


----------



## Glaceon2000

I got this game for Chirstmas and I love it! I have a question on what I should do though. I'm pretty unhappy with how I made my character and I want to make a new one. However I haven't even finished the story yet. I'm wondering if I should just finish the story and make a new character or stick with this one for a while and then make a new one. I'd like to try some other lives and I don't feel like playing the whole story over again, but this character is just bugging me in every way.


----------



## FancyThat

Glaceon2000 said:


> I got this game for Chirstmas and I love it! I have a question on what I should do though. I'm pretty unhappy with how I made my character and I want to make a new one. However I haven't even finished the story yet. I'm wondering if I should just finish the story and make a new character or stick with this one for a while and then make a new one. I'd like to try some other lives and I don't feel like playing the whole story over again, but this character is just bugging me in every way.



I'd stick with it if I were you, you can change your hair style and colour later on in the standard game and if you have the DLC later in the game you can completely redesign everything.


----------



## MayorMina

Just bought this for the husband and I. Picking it up tonight, can't wait!


----------



## nard

Still having trouble with the 'Life Master Of...Everything?' story quest. Could anyone help me out? ^^;


----------



## Cou

Fuzzling said:


> Still having trouble with the 'Life Master Of...Everything?' story quest. Could anyone help me out? ^^;



oh iirc you jst have to talk to the guy in the mt snowpeak cabin // i think king erik's dad // the naked old man ??


----------



## nard

Cou said:


> oh iirc you jst have to talk to the guy in the mt snowpeak cabin // i think king erik's dad // the naked old man ??



But when I go to the cabin, there's no one there? Am I doing something wrong? <n<


----------



## Cou

Fuzzling said:


> But when I go to the cabin, there's no one there? Am I doing something wrong? <n<



wait which cabin are you at? O: youre not at the snowy mountain one are you?


----------



## nard

Cou said:


> wait which cabin are you at? O: youre not at the snowy mountain one are you?



Is the Royal Cabin the right one? 


oh god im so dumb ive been in the wrong cabin the whole time havent i


----------



## Cou

Fuzzling said:


> Is the Royal Cabin the right one?
> 
> 
> oh god im so dumb ive been in the wrong cabin the whole time havent i


hahaha no not the royal cabin. go to the one before that where there's bounty clerk next to the waterfall! and you'll find the man 8)


----------



## nard

Cou said:


> hahaha no not the royal cabin. go to the one before that where there's bounty clerk next to the waterfall! and you'll find the man 8)



>//u//>


Thanks! Time to go talk to the naked guy.


----------



## Amalthea

I just finished the main storyline... T____T I liked this game a lot more than I expected to! The extensive cutscenes and the really obvious jokes were annoying in the first few chapters but I gradually grew to love the characters and the story the more I progressed...

Now I think I might try some of the gathering and creation lives :3 I really need to level, the rise in difficulty between area enemies and their respective dunheons/bosses is SO steep.. I can kill the regular enemies in one hit, but I find a boss steps away who takes two full bars of my SP in addition to help from another party member to defeat! How does that make sense?!


----------



## nard

I just started the Tailor life ( since I got Master in Hunter ) and is there any way to make the fluffy ribbon again? I liked the shirt I had to make in the introductory quest.

EDIT: Nevermind, the shirt isn't ever there anymore. C:


----------



## CookingOkasan

I bought Fantasy Life yesterday and grinded up to Expert Cooking in one sitting. I wonder if I could just buy the ingredients to get to master or legendary from people off here so that i don't really have to progress the story anymore just yet because I definitely can't get the items I need without doing so and I'm just not ready to move on!!!


----------



## Radagast

CookingOkasan said:


> I bought Fantasy Life yesterday and grinded up to Expert Cooking in one sitting. I wonder if I could just buy the ingredients to get to master or legendary from people off here so that i don't really have to progress the story anymore just yet because I definitely can't get the items I need without doing so and I'm just not ready to move on!!!



The biggest problem I have with Fantasy Life is that people who don't have the DLC can only play with people who also don't have it. So once you purchase the add-on content, you are locked out of playing with people who are new.

Sadly, the more experienced players who have beaten the game and are most able to easily get you ingredients are probably the ones who can't even help you :/


----------



## Cou

Radagast said:


> The biggest problem I have with Fantasy Life is that people who don't have the DLC can only play with people who also don't have it. So once you purchase the add-on content, you are locked out of playing with people who are new.
> 
> Sadly, the more experienced players who have beaten the game and are most able to easily get you ingredients are probably the ones who can't even help you :/


p much. i was gnna reply to this thread since i am also working on my cook life and while im gathering my ingredients, ill most likely be able to farm for extras so i wont mind helping out

but anyway @cookingokasan if you have dlc, ill help you ^^; but if not, still, feel free to post on that fl exchange thread ;;;x;


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'll probably pick up the DLC sometime on the 1st. I probably won't really ~need~ help at  such a low level, but I wouldn't mind playing around with people once I get some more levels and whatnot.

I'm loving the game so far though! up to Master Cook and Expert fishing (probably won't be able to get any higher without progressing the story but oh well) I'm looking forward to putting all my free time into this game ahaha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i finally got the game yesss
I'm a magician, just passed the Doom Stone part. Already got myself a dog, gonna get a horse in a bit. Also, anyway to change your figure later in-game?.
also heres my person <3


----------



## Peisinoe

I got DLC. If Yall need help hit a girl up. Deuces


----------



## Beary

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i finally got the game yesss
> I'm a magician, just passed the Doom Stone part. Already got myself a dog, gonna get a horse in a bit. Also, anyway to change your figure later in-game?.
> also heres my person <3



If you need any help with challenges, I can come over. I'm level 53, Im pretty sure.


----------



## Joy

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i finally got the game yesss
> I'm a magician, just passed the Doom Stone part. Already got myself a dog, gonna get a horse in a bit. Also, anyway to change your figure later in-game?.
> also heres my person <3



Your character is so cute <3


----------



## effluo

I need to pick this game up again! I kinda forgot about it.....


----------



## nammie

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i finally got the game yesss
> I'm a magician, just passed the Doom Stone part. Already got myself a dog, gonna get a horse in a bit. Also, anyway to change your figure later in-game?.
> also heres my person <3



cute avatar heh  
and if you have the dlc/are gonna buy it later you can change your entire appearance for 150k in the origin islands, or you can buy the angelic mirror with lunares coins and change your appearance for free for as many times as you want later.
if you don't plan on getting the dlc then I'm afraid you can only change your hairstyle later in the game.


----------



## Radagast

CookingOkasan said:


> I'll probably pick up the DLC sometime on the 1st. I probably won't really ~need~ help at  such a low level, but I wouldn't mind playing around with people once I get some more levels and whatnot.



But you can't get the DLC until you beat the story and reach level 50.....


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Aw, this game looks so fun! I really want it, and would probably have it by now, but all the stores around my area have no stock...


----------



## Luxanna

Just got the game on the 26th and beat the story yesterday
fc is 4699 8142 1917 if anyone wants to play<3
I dont have the dlc verison yet so non dlc buddies


----------



## Thunder

Had the game since Christmas, one game shouldn't be robbing me of this much sleep 

Kinda disappointed with the dye system though, a bit too limited.



Nidalee said:


> Just got the game on the 26th and beat the story yesterday
> fc is 4699 8142 1917 if anyone wants to play<3
> I dont have the dlc verison yet so non dlc buddies



I.... probably should've focused on the story instead of mastering six different classes.

****, I'm gonna be overleveled.


----------



## Libra

Thunder said:


> Had the game since Christmas, one game shouldn't be robbing me of this much sleep



Might I just squeal in delight at the fact that you have joined us?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I got this game for Christmas and totally adore it, really difficult to sleep without thinking about the chanllenges of my Hunter/Miner/Blacksmith/Carpenter lives.... The frustration to making a Top quality bow is surreal x"DD!!! I'm almost Legend Hunter, just need to finish some Hero challenges, one of them I need to go to Cacto Coast. But I haven't recieved a Letter from Odin telling me to do so. So currently focusing in Mastering Carpenter while I figure out whats wrong with Odin not wanting to give me the damn letterr D: !!  Anyone have clue as to why I haven't gotten his letter? When i go to the Cave of Shadows I don't see a portal (friend told me theres a portal there)

Apart from that, if anyone wants to play or need help. I'm lvl 38 so I could be of help lol I don't have DLC so I can help those who don't have it either, just send me a VM :3


----------



## fantasyancl

can someone help me with the bosses in the ancient ruins ?  i am a level 32 Magician with a master rank i also have the DLC


----------



## Punchyleaf

Being a magician in this game is literally OP as heck. I just took down the Deep Elderwood boss like nothing and I'm level 26


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Yesterday I became Legendary Hunter !!! yaaay now to be a Legendary Carpenter/Miner and start off my life as a Wizard! After Iw ent to the Dark Void with my bestie Odin sent me the letter so I could go on my own lol tricky game.


----------



## Gracelia

Loviechu said:


> Being a magician in this game is literally OP as heck. I just took down the Deep Elderwood boss like nothing and I'm level 26



Right? for the most part, i attribute it to my mail password set (don't know if you are wearing the same).. I wish the other combat lives had an equivalent set / stat boost. it's a battle doing the challenges on the other classes that's for sure. XD

haven't touched FL in a _long, long_ time!!! @.@ 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Had the game since Christmas, one game shouldn't be robbing me of this much sleep
> 
> Kinda disappointed with the dye system though, a bit too limited.
> 
> I.... probably should've focused on the story instead of mastering six different classes.
> 
> ****, I'm gonna be overleveled.



Haha, I did the same actually. Glad you're enjoying the game! I wouldn't worry too much about overleveling and what not. It'll help you later if you are getting the DLC anyway :'D (less of the grinding feeling?? if that makes sense)


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> haven't touched FL in a _long, long_ time!!! @.@



Me neither. At some point I just stopped playing and I can't bring myself to start again. I still have to do two Tower Trials but I'm just "bleh" about them. I've done everything I wanted (like God Magician and a few other things) and the rest I'm not interested in because I find them boring (such as the crafting lives, as much as I wanted to level up in those; I just got bored like heck in no time and didn't find them any fun). But with over 130 hours played I still think this game was worth its money. So I'm not really complaining there.


----------



## Gracelia

Libra said:


> Me neither. At some point I just stopped playing and I can't bring myself to start again. I still have to do two Tower Trials but I'm just "bleh" about them. I've done everything I wanted (like God Magician and a few other things) and the rest I'm not interested in because I find them boring (such as the crafting lives, as much as I wanted to level up in those; I just got bored like heck in no time and didn't find them any fun). But with over 130 hours played I still think this game was worth its money. So I'm not really complaining there.



..yep! feel the same way! except I will probably pick it up again soon. I've still got the trial to try and enter but I've still been scared LOL XD.


----------



## fantasyancl

Is anyone a hero carpenter?


----------



## Radagast

fantasyancl said:


> Is anyone a hero carpenter?



I'm a creator carpenter...


----------



## Cou

fantasyancl said:


> can someone help me with the bosses in the ancient ruins ?  i am a level 32 Magician with a master rank i also have the DLC



aw this is all late but if you need anymore help i can when we're both available


----------



## fantasyancl

Cou said:


> aw this is all late but if you need anymore help i can when we're both available



that would be great thank you!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Anyone willing to help me defeat the Blaze Wraith?. I'm only on level 25, and even with Yuelia and Odin I still end up failing. I have the DLC, need 50 more stars to become a Expert in magic. The Blaze and one of the other wraith are the only challenges I have.

-----
Speaking of Yuelia, I beat the main storyline within just over 17 hours of gameplay put in. Purchased myself the Manor House (was getting tired of the attic room). Now... just to make it to level 50 for Origin Island.


----------



## Cou

fantasyancl said:


> that would be great thank you!



yay okay i'm pst so just send me a message and we can figure out a time 



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone willing to help me defeat the Blaze Wraith?. I'm only on level 25, and even with Yuelia and Odin I still end up failing. I have the DLC, need 50 more stars to become a Expert in magic. The Blaze and one of the other wraith are the only challenges I have.
> 
> -----
> Speaking of Yuelia, I beat the main storyline within just over 17 hours of gameplay put in. Purchased myself the Manor House (was getting tired of the attic room). Now... just to make it to level 50 for Origin Island.


im trying to raise my level so we can hunt the wraiths together if you'd like!

and omg good luck unlocking the oi!!! the manor house makes me feel superior but im having the urge to move at that other house in south castele it's so pretty *A*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cou said:


> im trying to raise my level so we can hunt the wraiths together if you'd like!



That'd be awesome, the other wraiths in the Drysand Desert, or near it. I forgot.. oops. Just let me know when you've levelled up enough.


----------



## Cou

Twilight Sparkle said:


> That'd be awesome, the other wraiths in the Drysand Desert, or near it. I forgot.. oops. Just let me know when you've levelled up enough.



Oh i can go anytime, i meant i wanna level up with you so i dont mind helping you with your quest  i can take on the wraiths with you now


----------



## Glaceon2000

I just finished the story! It was so awesome. I'm level 25 right now, and I'm also a master hunter (I haven't started any other lives yet, I want to finish hunter first). Which life should I start after?

(Oh and if anyone remembers my other post I did end up making a new character, didn't even bother to finish the story on the other one)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cou said:


> Oh i can go anytime, i meant i wanna level up with you so i dont mind helping you with your quest  i can take on the wraiths with you now



Ohhh
So, I just add your FC and open the multiplayer portal via Internet, right?. I'll add your FC ASAP


----------



## Radagast

I have a question if I have the Origin island DLC and I streetpass someone who doesn't have it, will they see me? If they do, will they see my creator rank or will it just show up as legend or something?

More importantly, what if I make the streetpass gift something like a divine-quality tool that I crafted myself out of materials that you can only get from the DLC? Do they get it even without the DLC, or do they just see me not having a streetpass gift?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Not sure if anyones posted this before... but I was in Port Puerto and uhh.











Port Puerto Bird is best bird, no questions asked.
I also got my Magician life up to Master, aww yeah.


----------



## Cress

Planning on getting this game soon, but everywhere near me is sold out of it and any amiibo that isn't named Mario, Peach, Kirby, or Link. :/ I have one question. I've heard some people say that some lifestyles are almost useless unless you play as a certain other class. Like Alchemist is pointless unless you play as a Magician as well. I plan on playing with all of them, but I'll use some more than others, so is this true?




Twilight Sparkle said:


> Not sure if anyones posted this before... but I was in Port Puerto and uhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Puerto Bird is best bird, no questions asked.
> I also got my Magician life up to Master, aww yeah.



This makes me want somewhere to get it in stock faster. ;_;


----------



## Jawile

The game is really fun so far, but there's one thing I haaate about this game. There's SO MUCH DIALOGUE! I feel like I'm going to break my A-button from hitting it to much. I have to do things like visit King Erik. "Okay, let's go." So I get there, and I'm just barely reading, and even with me hitting the A button the whole time it's still a five minute visit. So much unnecessary dialogue! This is why I'm starting to hate Butterfly's quest; I finish it, and then I have to wait through a bunch of dialogue that isn't even relevant towards the end. Ech.


----------



## nard

Jawile said:


> The game is really fun so far, but there's one thing I haaate about this game. There's SO MUCH DIALOGUE! I feel like I'm going to break my A-button from hitting it to much. I have to do things like visit King Erik. "Okay, let's go." So I get there, and I'm just barely reading, and even with me hitting the A button the whole time it's still a five minute visit. So much unnecessary dialogue! This is why I'm starting to hate Butterfly's quest; I finish it, and then I have to wait through a bunch of dialogue that isn't even relevant towards the end. Ech.



shhh jason no it helps just stfu and play : )


----------



## Jawile

Fuzzling said:


> shhh jason no it helps just stfu and play : )



king erik telling me how his daughter can go on adventures and how their friendship is whatever is not helping


----------



## Thunder

Libra said:


> Might I just squeal in delight at the fact that you have joined us?



Squeal away! Glad I'm finally able to get my hands on the game, been interested in it ever since it came out in Japan.



Gracelia said:


> Haha, I did the same actually. Glad you're enjoying the game! I wouldn't worry too much about overleveling and what not. It'll help you later if you are getting the DLC anyway :'D (less of the grinding feeling?? if that makes sense)





Spoiler: Story spoilers



Wow, I was kind of expecting a final boss or something. On the brightside there weren't many enemies for me to be overleveled for.



Makes sense, Cou's been harassing me about the DLC so I might pick it up once I'm done with it.



Jawile said:


> king erik telling me how his daughter can go on adventures and how their friendship is whatever is not helping



I think holding down X let's you skip through the text faster (credit justin he got tired of all dialogue too)


----------



## kesttang

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Story spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I was kind of expecting a final boss or something. On the brightside there weren't many enemies for me to be overleveled for.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense, Cou's been harassing me about the DLC so I might pick it up once I'm done with it.



DLC is def worth it if you really enjoy the regular content. I finished the game with 100 hours played. I will go back to it some day...


----------



## Manazran

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Not sure if anyones posted this before... but I was in Port Puerto and uhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port Puerto Bird is best bird, no questions asked.
> I also got my Magician life up to Master, aww yeah.



brb need to check this bird out

EDIT:Aw,during both day and night,both those birds say stuff like 'Don't ruffle my feathers,dude' or 'Stay back before I peck your face' or something like that.Must be only in the EU version


----------



## Manazran

I'm sorry for double posting,but what's a good place to grind for the 'Mine 400/500 times' challenge?I already passed the 300 one by doing other challenges.


----------



## kesttang

Manazran said:


> I'm sorry for double posting,but what's a good place to grind for the 'Mine 400/500 times' challenge?I already passed the 300 one by doing other challenges.



That's super easy. Just mine everything you see. I actually completely the challenge just going around and mine everything I see. Lol.


----------



## akidas

Just got this game and im a little under 20hrs game play but ohmygoshh everything is so cute!


----------



## fashions

Hi! I was wondering if this thread could help me with a question.

Can magicians heal others in Multi-player battles? I know that you can heal NPCs as a magician, but I don't know if you can heal other players. :I

Also that txt spek brid is amazing. I hope it learnt how to speak like that by swallowing some 14 y/o's phone.


----------



## Manazran

kesttang said:


> That's super easy. Just mine everything you see. I actually completely the challenge just going around and mine everything I see. Lol.



Well,thanks for the advice,despite me just finishing the 'Mine 500 times' challenge a bit ago by just mining a lot on Origin Island,and became a Creator Miner to get the Golem Fragment,the last mat I needed for the Cursed Dragon Helm.(It'll be a nightmare getting Vitality +4 on the thing >_<)


----------



## kesttang

fashions said:


> Hi! I was wondering if this thread could help me with a question.
> 
> Can magicians heal others in Multi-player battles? I know that you can heal NPCs as a magician, but I don't know if you can heal other players. :I
> 
> Also that txt spek brid is amazing. I hope it learnt how to speak like that by swallowing some 14 y/o's phone.



Magician can't heal other players. I don't believe there is a spell such as heal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Manazran said:


> Well,thanks for the advice,despite me just finishing the 'Mine 500 times' challenge a bit ago by just mining a lot on Origin Island,and became a Creator Miner to get the Golem Fragment,the last mat I needed for the Cursed Dragon Helm.(It'll be a nightmare getting Vitality +4 on the thing >_<)



Yeah, the RNG is tooooo strong. Crafting is a pain in the butt sometime in the game. Lol.


----------



## fashions

Yea there is a healing spell for magicians; it's just Earth magic. ^^


----------



## Gracelia

fashions said:


> Yea there is a healing spell for magicians; it's just Earth magic. ^^



Yeah.. you can heal with the charged x move. However, the amount of heal the players get is so minuscule... unless that's just me. Better off using dusts :' (


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Anyone wanna help me defeat the Sea and Forest wraith?. My magic is still a lil low for them.
Also, whats the best staff magicians can get?.


----------



## akidas

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone wanna help me defeat the Sea and Forest wraith?. My magic is still a lil low for them.
> Also, whats the best staff magicians can get?.



Oh I need to them too! Do you still need to do them??


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone wanna help me defeat the Sea and Forest wraith?. My magic is still a lil low for them.
> Also, whats the best staff magicians can get?.





akidas said:


> Oh I need to them too! Do you still need to do them??



which regions are these??i can help if you still need it as well  - edit: forgot to add, i have the dlc activated though (not sure if u have it or not)


----------



## akidas

Gracelia said:


> which regions are these??i can help if you still need it as well  - edit: forgot to add, i have the dlc activated though (not sure if u have it or not)



Do you mean regions in game??? I have dlc but I've not completed the story yet idk if that matters??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gracelia said:


> which regions are these??i can help if you still need it as well  - edit: forgot to add, i have the dlc activated though (not sure if u have it or not)



Regions?, Sea is Deepsea Cave/Tortuga Archipelago and forest is either Elderwood or Deep Elderwood (forgot)


----------



## akidas

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Regions?, Sea is Deepsea Cave/Tortuga Archipelago and forest is either Elderwood or Deep Elderwood (forgot)



Its deep elderwood i beleve?


----------



## Libra

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have one question. I've heard some people say that some lifestyles are almost useless unless you play as a certain other class. Like Alchemist is pointless unless you play as a Magician as well. I plan on playing with all of them, but I'll use some more than others, so is this true?



Hm... Alchemist can be quite useful, actually, if only because you can make your own SP potions and such (you can also make your own Life Cures). However, it's not really _needed_ since you can also buy these items. Only thing is that if you're an Alchemist and you're good enough at what you do, then you can get Super SP potions and such, which are things you can't buy.

Alchemist complements Magician very well, because Magician is very SP consuming. If you're e.g. a Paladin and you run out of SP, then you can still fight, it's just that you can't use any special moves. If you're a Magician, however, and you run out of SP, well, then that's a problem. So as an Alchemist you can create your own potions and always have a stock with you. Which can be useful in any Life, really, as special moves use (a lot of) SP.

In general, I'd say it depends on what your interests are. Like Carpenter can make furniture, which is nice, but not something I'm personally interested in. They can also make a staff for Magicians, but the best wand is actually the DLC one, so it's not like you really need Carpenter for that. Blacksmith can make swords but the best sword (though it's up for debate, I guess) is also the DLC one. They make the best armor, though.

No Life is really and absolutely needed, but no Life is completely useless, either. It's nice that you can switch between them and play the game how you want it, because that's what most important.


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Regions?, Sea is Deepsea Cave/Tortuga Archipelago and forest is either Elderwood or Deep Elderwood (forgot)



ahh yeah alright! if you have the dlc, i can come over to help + akidas needs it as well?? if you both have it, we can do it all in 1 go XD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

akidas said:


> Its deep elderwood i beleve?



Yep, just switched lives to check. It's deep.


Gracelia said:


> ahh yeah alright! if you have the dlc, i can come over to help + akidas needs it as well?? if you both have it, we can do it all in 1 go XD



I've got DLC, yep.


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yep, just switched lives to check. It's deep.
> 
> 
> I've got DLC, yep.



okie! ill add your fc, going to take this to VMs so we're not spamming the thread n__n'


----------



## akidas

Ahh i thought so!
Im down to do it now


----------



## Cou

fashions said:


> Hi! I was wondering if this thread could help me with a question.
> 
> Can magicians heal others in Multi-player battles? I know that you can heal NPCs as a magician, but I don't know if you can heal other players. :I
> 
> Also that txt spek brid is amazing. I hope it learnt how to speak like that by swallowing some 14 y/o's phone.


wait... yeah you can heal others in multiplayer but only if they die, no matter what life, not sure about when their hp is just low though



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone wanna help me defeat the Sea and Forest wraith?. My magic is still a lil low for them.
> Also, whats the best staff magicians can get?.


best staff for magician is wand of dawn with special skill charge rate +25% only if youve reached god level (i think you need to be god level carpenter to make this though) and if you've beaten dlc


Spoiler: the best wand overall is//



dark sultan wand which you can get at al maajik fountain by dropping gold coins



but these are end game equipments// hard to get until the end. what level are you on or equipment level you're looking to use?


----------



## Radagast

Nobody knows the answer to my question


----------



## Libra

Radagast said:


> Nobody knows the answer to my question



Try this? From what I can find, the answer to your question is; yes, a non-DLC player can see your character and they will receive the item you have.


----------



## Gracelia

Radagast said:


> I have a question if I have the Origin island DLC and I streetpass someone who doesn't have it, will they see me? If they do, will they see my creator rank or will it just show up as legend or something?
> 
> More importantly, what if I make the streetpass gift something like a divine-quality tool that I crafted myself out of materials that you can only get from the DLC? Do they get it even without the DLC, or do they just see me not having a streetpass gift?



good q., if you don't have the DLC, you cannot obtain any DLC exclusive items. it would appear as unobtainable on their screen. With items involving god materials, you can receive them (as long as they're non-exclusive/dlc).

edit - i remember reading it off somewhere, haven't experienced it myself though.  For the most part, if you streetpass a DLC (and you are non-dlc) you will see their items but not be able to obtain it ? if a dlc item is a gift, i think its unobtainable


----------



## Radagast

Aw I feel like I should choose a different gift now. I have the DLC and have gotten a streetpass from someone below level 50 which means they can't have the DLC. If one of my brothers gets Fantasy Life I will be able to test this


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cou said:


> best staff for magician is wand of dawn with special skill charge rate +25% only if youve reached god level (i think you need to be god level carpenter to make this though) and if you've beaten dlc
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the best wand overall is//
> 
> 
> 
> dark sultan wand which you can get at al maajik fountain by dropping gold coins
> 
> 
> 
> but these are end game equipments// hard to get until the end. what level are you on or equipment level you're looking to use?


I'm level 12 on my magic, pretty sure I'm closer to 13 now. As for my character, she's level 33. Something to take down wraiths/harder bosses.

Oh.. about my character..





I only just found the password for the crown... pretty little princess oh my gosh.


----------



## nard

When I eventually get the DLC ( I want to master every life first. ), I'll definitely start playing online more! I tend to stick in my lil' online group of friends for games like this... v u v


----------



## nard

Would anyone be kind enough to help me defeat the Blaze Wraith? u v u I need to it become an Expert Magician. I don't have the DLC and am level 40.


----------



## Gracelia

Fuzzling said:


> Would anyone be kind enough to help me defeat the Blaze Wraith? u v u I need to it become an Expert Magician. I don't have the DLC and am level 40.



y u no have dlc!!! lol, unfortunately cant help. what set are you using as a wizard?


----------



## nard

Gracelia said:


> y u no have dlc!!! lol, unfortunately cant help. what set are you using as a wizard?



heheh bc im dumb u w u


Since I'm pretty noob, I'm just using the Mystery password set rn. ^^


----------



## Gracelia

Fuzzling said:


> heheh bc im dumb u w u
> 
> 
> Since I'm pretty noob, I'm just using the Mystery password set rn. ^^



no that set is pretty op huhuhu, is your staff/wand up to date? i think i was able to kill the blaze wraith around lvl 25-30. i solo'd though you can bring allies (not sure who you have atm and idk either bc i hate my allies lol). should work, it might take a while doing lots of kiting + using ice. hopefully someone can help you soon though :,D


----------



## nard

Gracelia said:


> no that set is pretty op huhuhu, is your staff/wand up to date? i think i was able to kill the blaze wraith around lvl 25-30. i solo'd though you can bring allies (not sure who you have atm and idk either bc i hate my allies lol). should work, it might take a while doing lots of kiting + using ice. hopefully someone can help you soon though :,D



Trying to do it myself right now ^^. I have the Mooncrest Wand and some Snowman Gloves for that extra oomph. I'll kill it eventually, thanks!~


----------



## nard

v u v i killed it


i am now nate the expert wizard


----------



## Gracelia

Fuzzling said:


> v u v i killed it
> i am now nate the expert wizard



congrats!!~  ;D


----------



## Radagast

Fuzzling said:


> v u v i killed it
> 
> 
> i am now nate the expert wizard



But...Nate is my name


----------



## nard

Radagast said:


> But...Nate is my name



ouo


I just completed the story and uhm my eyes are a bit watery... omg i shouldnt be crying


i feel like im posting here too much ovo


----------



## Manazran

Just 3 more until I'm creator in all lives


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> Just 3 more until I'm creator in all lives



ooh congrats!! woodcutter is pretty fun with a slight mix of frustration, same with angler bc of the whole catch this and that, BUT COOK PUSHED THE BUTTON FOR ME so good luck with that one! if you have a spare of 3 gold coins, try to get the cook pride, you'll honestly need it /:


----------



## FrozenLover

Is anyone available to help me go through the ancient ruins for a quest please? I'm not strong enough.


----------



## Manazran

Cou said:


> ooh congrats!! woodcutter is pretty fun with a slight mix of frustration, same with angler bc of the whole catch this and that, BUT COOK PUSHED THE BUTTON FOR ME so good luck with that one! if you have a spare of 3 gold coins, try to get the cook pride, you'll honestly need it /:



Oh boy,I did my research,and I KNOW what you're talking about.I made sure to buy a Cook's pride a bit ago >_<


----------



## akidas

FrozenLover said:


> Is anyone available to help me go through the ancient ruins for a quest please? I'm not strong enough.



What quests were you looking at doing?


----------



## FrozenLover

I will tell you soon, I'm having my lunch right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to do:

Copycat, Copycat...
Deja Vu
Master of Mimicry
What's in the box?
Box breaker
The boxer
Lord of the dead
Defeat the chimera

I've seen none of these monster as I'm not a high enough to get far enough.


----------



## akidas

FrozenLover said:


> I will tell you soon, I'm having my lunch right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need to do:
> 
> Copycat, Copycat...
> Deja Vu
> Master of Mimicry
> What's in the box?
> Box breaker
> The boxer
> Lord of the dead
> Defeat the chimera
> 
> I've seen none of these monster as I'm not a high enough to get far enough.



I think i might be able to help you? Im a lvl35 hero magician


----------



## FrozenLover

Ok cool km just eating my lunch.


----------



## akidas

FrozenLover said:


> Ok cool km just eating my lunch.



Just vm or something when youre ready


----------



## fashions

Gracelia said:


> Yeah.. you can heal with the charged x move. However, the amount of heal the players get is so minuscule... unless that's just me. Better off using dusts :' (



Hmm I guess that makes some sense, otherwise Magicians would be too OP'd and every team would want one...

Also, can anyone who's a magician clear this up for me? Which is faster, healing yourself with earth magic or healing yourself with a potion? I was just thinking that since you can always heal yourself with earth magic, you could keep a higher stock of SP potions than HP potions, but you need to switch magic in order to do that, so it might be more time consuming in a fight to use earth magic than a potion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and also, is Magician the most popular combat life? It seems to be here since I've read through this thread a bit.


----------



## akidas

fashions said:


> Hmm I guess that makes some sense, otherwise Magicians would be too OP'd and every team would want one...
> 
> Also, can anyone who's a magician clear this up for me? Which is faster, healing yourself with earth magic or healing yourself with a potion? I was just thinking that since you can always heal yourself with earth magic, you could keep a higher stock of SP potions than HP potions, but you need to switch magic in order to do that, so it might be more time consuming in a fight to use earth magic than a potion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and also, is Magician the most popular combat life? It seems to be here since I've read through this thread a bit.



When i fully charge my x earth magic i can pretty much fill my whole health bar, and my sp regenerates pretty quickly
I only bother using hp potions if im in a big fight and need to heal quick


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

fashions said:


> Oh and also, is Magician the most popular combat life? It seems to be here since I've read through this thread a bit.


I'm pretty sure it could well be, Lots of people love the Magician life. Also, pretty pretty staffs and wands are cool.


----------



## akidas

Yayy i hit lvl40 now for the grind to 50 so i can play the dlc


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

akidas said:


> Yayy i hit lvl40 now for the grind to 50 so i can play the dlc



how are you people levelling so fast.
I should start mastering my other lives, miner, woodcutter and angler. I've heard angler is pretty easy to rank up quickly, since it's literally just "catch this fish" quests.


----------



## akidas

Twilight Sparkle said:


> how are you people levelling so fast.
> I should start mastering my other lives, miner, woodcutter and angler. I've heard angler is pretty easy to rank up quickly, since it's literally just "catch this fish" quests.



Well ive only played for about 30hrs and magician is the only life im doing rn and im a legend atm, idk is this fast???
Im pretty much going against big buys to get lotsa exp


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> how are you people levelling so fast.
> I should start mastering my other lives, miner, woodcutter and angler. I've heard angler is pretty easy to rank up quickly, since it's literally just "catch this fish" quests.



you could always start the other lives too (woodcutting, angler, mining, etc) so while you're venturing on your wizard, you can cut trees and still have it count towards your woodcutter challenges. gathering also gives exp  

at least that's what i started doing afterwards, you start to lvl up more and saves time too (at least for me lol). so while i was doing my legend wizard stuff, id chop trees down in regions (if i could) or mine and it'd help me later for my lives. hope that made sense ;u;


----------



## Sholee

is it easy to get back into the game? I haven't played in a while but already put in 70 hours into the game so it would be a shame to start a new file.


----------



## akidas

Sholee said:


> is it easy to get back into the game? I haven't played in a while but already put in 70 hours into the game so it would be a shame to start a new file.



I cant really say seeming as I've only just got it but maybe starting s new life on your character might be a good refresh?


----------



## Gracelia

Sholee said:


> is it easy to get back into the game? I haven't played in a while but already put in 70 hours into the game so it would be a shame to start a new file.



no
LOL i tried to get back in ... such a struggle. if you have other lives you wanted to master, it prob is a lot easier. goal today is to jump back in and hopefully get higher in the trial of time @.@ ...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gracelia said:


> you could always start the other lives too (woodcutting, angler, mining, etc) so while you're venturing on your wizard, you can cut trees and still have it count towards your woodcutter challenges. gathering also gives exp
> 
> at least that's what i started doing afterwards, you start to lvl up more and saves time too (at least for me lol). so while i was doing my legend wizard stuff, id chop trees down in regions (if i could) or mine and it'd help me later for my lives. hope that made sense ;u;



Makes perfect sense to me. I've been chopping what I can and mining everywhere I go, since I usually run on my Magician life. I only just started Angler last night, silly carp are hard to catch.
That reminds me... I seriously need to go back and get a new axe for woodcutting.


----------



## nard

I've seen a few talking about if Wizards can heal other online. Well, they can.




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> 'A Magician can be used to support other classes in multiplayer due to their ability to heal not only themselves but their group members in a certain range.



Also, I have played online with Beary to confirm this!


----------



## Sholee

Gracelia said:


> no
> LOL i tried to get back in ... such a struggle. if you have other lives you wanted to master, it prob is a lot easier. goal today is to jump back in and hopefully get higher in the trial of time @.@ ...



haven't started the trial or visited the island yet, i literally beat the main story and then got busy with RL lols
so i guess it'll be easier for me to get back into it


----------



## Eldin

Sholee said:


> *haven't started the trial or visited the island yet, i literally beat the main story* and then got busy with RL lols
> so i guess it'll be easier for me to get back into it



I did the exact same thing. Which is weird because I really enjoyed the game, but then I picked up AC:NL and got ridiculously back into that. 

I haven't even bought the DLC yet but now I'm not sure if I should. I guess when I go back and get back into the game I'll see how it goes~


----------



## Cress

I think I'll just download the game instead of waiting for a store to get it in stock because I have enough memory on my SD Card and I got way more eShop cards than I needed on Christmas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Hm... Alchemist can be quite useful, actually, if only because you can make your own SP potions and such (you can also make your own Life Cures). However, it's not really _needed_ since you can also buy these items. Only thing is that if you're an Alchemist and you're good enough at what you do, then you can get Super SP potions and such, which are things you can't buy.
> 
> Alchemist complements Magician very well, because Magician is very SP consuming. If you're e.g. a Paladin and you run out of SP, then you can still fight, it's just that you can't use any special moves. If you're a Magician, however, and you run out of SP, well, then that's a problem. So as an Alchemist you can create your own potions and always have a stock with you. Which can be useful in any Life, really, as special moves use (a lot of) SP.
> 
> In general, I'd say it depends on what your interests are. Like Carpenter can make furniture, which is nice, but not something I'm personally interested in. They can also make a staff for Magicians, but the best wand is actually the DLC one, so it's not like you really need Carpenter for that. Blacksmith can make swords but the best sword (though it's up for debate, I guess) is also the DLC one. They make the best armor, though.
> 
> No Life is really and absolutely needed, but no Life is completely useless, either. It's nice that you can switch between them and play the game how you want it, because that's what most important.



Thanks! So certain classes benefit others, but they aren't useless if you don't play as the other class.


----------



## Cou

hmp i actually find it easy to go back to this game. like i got unmotivated at first bc of the whole mine 200-300 or was it 400 rocks and one of the woodcutter's quest (i forgot what it was) but i found myself playing again after a few days. and stopped playing for a long while bc i got tired of the cook's quest of having to have lvl 15 in all cuisines and how i got like 3 other games to play, but now that i've /kinda/caught up to them, i found myself playing again and trying to pick up where i left off.

/// probably gonna farm the crystal dragon for crystal scales now, does anyone have any tips to this? i keep getting star diamond as drops and im guessing it's bc of my 100+ luck, should i lower this down???? esp since i have the plushling backpack, festive hat and shoes, i guess it'll guarantee the drops but the luck just push it to star diamonds??


----------



## Manazran

Cou said:


> hmp i actually find it easy to go back to this game. like i got unmotivated at first bc of the whole mine 200-300 or was it 400 rocks and one of the woodcutter's quest (i forgot what it was) but i found myself playing again after a few days. and stopped playing for a long while bc i got tired of the cook's quest of having to have lvl 15 in all cuisines and how i got like 3 other games to play, but now that i've /kinda/caught up to them, i found myself playing again and trying to pick up where i left off.
> 
> /// probably gonna farm the crystal dragon for crystal scales now, does anyone have any tips to this? i keep getting star diamond as drops and im guessing it's bc of my 100+ luck, should i lower this down???? esp since i have the plushling backpack, festive hat and shoes, i guess it'll guarantee the drops but the luck just push it to star diamonds??



Well,you could always make a Double-Edged Stone,which lowers Luck to 0,potentially making the Crystal Scales more common.You can't have both the stone and Plushling Backpack equiped at the same time though,so uh yeah.

Also,I just finished getting Level 15 in all cooking stats.Anyone find the Seafood Cuisine stat to be the hardest to level up?(Why does the seafood skill have to be the hardest,I love seafood IRL >_<)


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> Well,you could always make a Double-Edged Stone,which lowers Luck to 0,potentially making the Crystal Scales more common.You can't have both the stone and Plushling Backpack equiped at the same time though,so uh yeah.
> 
> Also,I just finished getting Level 15 in all cooking stats.Anyone find the Seafood Cuisine stat to be the hardest to level up?(Why does the seafood skill have to be the hardest,I love seafood IRL >_<)


I can always restart my stat O: should i luck down to 0?

and!! was it the ingredients? and congrats oh my god that was so quick LOL i almost gave up on that bc of the fact that i had to have lvl 15 for all of them ;A; seafood was kinda easy to me tho bc i was an angler and DID NOT sell a single fish LOL but those two cuisines that required the golden swordfish got me stuck for a while orz;


----------



## Manazran

Cou said:


> I can always restart my stat O: should i luck down to 0?
> 
> and!! was it the ingredients? and congrats oh my god that was so quick LOL i almost gave up on that bc of the fact that i had to have lvl 15 for all of them ;A; seafood was kinda easy to me tho bc i was an angler and DID NOT sell a single fish LOL but those two cuisines that required the golden swordfish got me stuck for a while orz;



Oh,I thought you had maxed out your luck with Luck Candies.Well,you can always just respec yourself and put Luck at 0 then.

Also,I think it was a little bit faster because I had the Princely Crown(and Cook's Pride obv) from Passwords,which has Crafting EXP+,and I had all 3 of my Cooking skills decently leveled,with Egg and Veggie at 14,Meat at 8(this one was easy with Roast of Legend lol),and Seafood at 10(It was prob hard for me because I was just grinding with Desert Fish Stew,whic didn't seem to give much,but was the best I could do.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Not sure if I should get the DLC, I am about level 35 at the moment.

*also is forever alone in the game, no friends *sob**


----------



## akidas

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Not sure if I should get the DLC, I am about level 35 at the moment.
> 
> *also is forever alone in the game, no friends *sob**



I will be your friend 
I only juust got this game and ive finished story so i think for me at least dlc is another thing to do


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

akidas said:


> I will be your friend
> I only juust got this game and ive finished story so i think for me at least dlc is another thing to do


Woah! Thank you! Shall I add you?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Not sure if I should get the DLC, I am about level 35 at the moment.
> 
> *also is forever alone in the game, no friends *sob**



Get the DLC for sure.
I'd be happy to play aswell if you ever get DLC <3


----------



## akidas

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Woah! Thank you! Shall I add you?



Yeahhh sure i'l add you in a sec when i find my ds!
Defo get dlc all the best items are on dlc!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Not sure if I should get the DLC, I am about level 35 at the moment.
> 
> *also is forever alone in the game, no friends *sob**



I can be your friend too c: I had to restart the game since my save file got lost after a system transfer :c


----------



## unravel

lvl 36 here need people to play with for fun


----------



## Frances-Simoun

ITookYourWaffles said:


> lvl 36 here need people to play with for fun



We can play, but I'm at lvl 1 xD and do not have DLC since I lost my lvl 60 file </3


----------



## akidas

ITookYourWaffles said:


> lvl 36 here need people to play with for fun



I'll play with you im lvl43 i have dlc though


----------



## Manazran

ITookYourWaffles said:


> lvl 36 here need people to play with for fun



If you have DLC,I can play


----------



## akidas

Also anyone know some ideal armor for hunters? I just started this life im on expert atm

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oppjust leved up to master


----------



## Manazran

Assuming male and haven't gotten Creator in all lives,best thing is a 30+ atk helm,sniper a rmor and pants with +6dex,sniper gloves and boots with +4 dex and a Djinn Talisman with +20 atk

If female,full Valkyrie Armor and a Djinn Talisman with +20 atk all the way(with some Divinus Appliques)


----------



## akidas

Manazran said:


> Assuming male and haven't gotten Creator in all lives,best thing is a 30+ atk helm,sniper a rmor and pants with +6dex,sniper gloves and boots with +4 dex and a Djinn Talisman with +20 atk
> 
> If female,full Valkyrie Armor and a Djinn Talisman with +20 atk all the way(with some Divinus Appliques)



Ahh ty very much!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Is there a way to change a characters voice? At DLC for example? I picked Cool instead of Wild and my girl just sounds plain out creepy >w>


----------



## Manazran

Frances-Simoun said:


> Is there a way to change a characters voice? At DLC for example? I picked Cool instead of Wild and my girl just sounds plain out creepy >w>



I think you can change your voice at the Forest Shrine for 150k(same place to change facial features etc).I'm not sure though.


----------



## Gracelia

Yup, you can change everything. Basically re-customize like start in Origin Island for 150k dosh.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Aww yisss, now got my Hero ranking in Magician. I seriously need to start levelling my magic up, I can't defeat the silly Calamitus (pfft it was hard finding him), anybody willing to help?.


----------



## windfall

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Aww yisss, now got my Hero ranking in Magician. I seriously need to start levelling my magic up, I can't defeat the silly Calamitus (pfft it was hard finding him), anybody willing to help?.



Do you have dlc? I'd be willing to help if you do. Haven't played in a while, but I think I'm like level 100 lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

windfall said:


> Do you have dlc? I'd be willing to help if you do. Haven't played in a while, but I think I'm like level 100 lol



Yeah, I've got DLC. I can add you then if you can pop over now?. My brother also needs the achievement so he'll be coming.


----------



## windfall

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yeah, I've got DLC. I can add you then if you can pop over now?. My brother also needs the achievement so he'll be coming.



No problem, adding you now!!


Edit: let me know when your world is open :0


----------



## akidas

Ahh can finally play dlc!


----------



## Cress

This is my progress after a day.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Manazran said:


> I think you can change your voice at the Forest Shrine for 150k(same place to change facial features etc).I'm not sure though.



Ohh I see thank you! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

 

After lossing my file in now 15 hours into it once again, prepared my Hunter as always but to speed things up I unlocked my Miner, Woodcutter and Angler to gather more things as I progress  today my bestie was helping me lvl up to lvl,20 so I wouldn't have such a hard time again -.- but since we went to kill Napdragons,Chimera,SilverDragon,Silver Fang and so on, I couldn't do any damage at lvl 6 &#55357;&#56834;  so this was me hiding in the Napdragon suit hopefully pics upload correctly x: Never tried posting images with mobile

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looks as If I'm stalking her XDD lmao


----------



## Noir

This game. This game here. Addictive.

It is my drug. OFJSLDGSLDFHJSDLFHSDLJFKSDF

/dies.


----------



## unravel

Yeah I do have DLC but yeah I'm from Singapore imma warn ya my net is bad if someone is streaming


----------



## Libra

*GUESS WHO JUST BEAT THE TRIAL OF LIGHT??? THAT'S RIGHT!!! ME!!! OH YEAH, I TOTALLY DID!!!*​
Let's ignore the fact that I'm a complete idiot who thought she was going to do the Trial of _Darkness_, but entered the wrong door and was thus doing the Trial of _Light_. Which took me only three levels or so before I realized that "Oops, this ain't right".


Spoiler: Picture time!



View attachment 80263


Spoiler: The reward, don't open if you don't want any spoilers, okay?



View attachment 80264





One hour and thirty minutes to beat the Trial. Took Mustang and Jynx with me. And used about 50 Hi-HP Potions and 50 Hi-SP Potions or so. As well as a bunch of Life Cures (didn't count them, but probably over 20) and a few Elixirs. All in all, given that I wasn't really prepared (because I was going to do the Trial of _Darkness_), I'm quite happy with all this. I'll do the Trial of Darkness tomorrow; I'll let you all know how that one goes!


----------



## Cou

Libra said:


> *GUESS WHO JUST BEAT THE TRIAL OF LIGHT??? THAT'S RIGHT!!! ME!!! OH YEAH, I TOTALLY DID!!!*​
> Let's ignore the fact that I'm a complete idiot who thought she was going to do the Trial of _Darkness_, but entered the wrong door and was thus doing the Trial of _Light_. Which took me only three levels or so before I realized that "Oops, this ain't right".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80263
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The reward, don't open if you don't want any spoilers, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 80264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One hour and thirty minutes to beat the Trial. Took Mustang and Jynx with me. And used about 50 Hi-HP Potions and 50 Hi-SP Potions or so. As well as a bunch of Life Cures (didn't count them, but probably over 20) and a few Elixirs. All in all, given that I wasn't really prepared (because I was going to do the Trial of _Darkness_), I'm quite happy with all this. I'll do the Trial of Darkness tomorrow; I'll let you all know how that one goes!


ooh congrats! i beat the light on accident as well lol. i jst wanted to train with the first few floors on there to beat the boss at darkness but i ended up not dying at all so i kept going and it was actually easy! jst that they have higher hps than others. i found trial of darkness a lot lot lot harder esp the hell boss so good luck!!


----------



## Goth

this game looks really fun


----------



## Manazran

GaMERCaT said:


> this game looks really fun



Yeah it is...ALOT.(especially if you like these types of games.Too bad the story was a bit meh though.)


----------



## windfall

Manazran said:


> Yeah it is...ALOT.(especially if you like these types of games.*Too bad the story was a bit meh though.*)



The story is really lame.  Probably the worst part of the game. Gah. 

The real meat of the game are the quests and the different Life classes!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So I got to level 42.. got the Dark Void, try to grind so I can hit Origin and...
the struggle to grind is real


----------



## Manazran

Twilight Sparkle said:


> So I got to level 42.. got the Dark Void, try to grind so I can hit Origin and...
> the struggle to grind is real



Napdragon's decent for grinding


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Manazran said:


> Napdragon's decent for grinding



I never thought about the Napdragon, oops. I can do 40-50 damage on him, any clothes that'll boost my attack?. I'm currently wearing full Hero Magician outfit + snow gloves and diamond ring. Best staffs I've got are Staff of Wisdom and Serpent Staff.


----------



## nard

i listen to this over and over while playing fantasy life v u v


----------



## Libra

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I never thought about the Napdragon, oops. I can do 40-50 damage on him, any clothes that'll boost my attack?. I'm currently wearing full Hero Magician outfit + snow gloves and diamond ring. Best staffs I've got are Staff of Wisdom and Serpent Staff.



The Magician outfit from the post office passwords gives a very nice boost (Magic Attack +70).


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I never thought about the Napdragon, oops. I can do 40-50 damage on him, any clothes that'll boost my attack?. I'm currently wearing full Hero Magician outfit + snow gloves and diamond ring. Best staffs I've got are Staff of Wisdom and Serpent Staff.



The mail password outfit for wizards (Mysterious one or something) gives the best stat boost, imo (+magic attack, what's not to like ^^?)! So that'd really help with boosting damage. I find other outfits cannot measure up, but that's just my own preference. As for accessories that are available to you atm, perhaps items that boost INT are ok. Around that level I did luck / int (switch on and off, depending on how i felt).. Later on you'll prob use Esmeralda's wand (++++++sp) so that would make up for the hero wizard set items, if you like sp boosts.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I know that password, gonna go get it and get the outfit, thanks guys!. When do you get Esmeralda's wand though?, I expect it's Origin/something to do with the coins.


----------



## Libra

Gracelia said:


> Later on you'll prob use Esmeralda's wand (++++++sp) so that would make up for the hero wizard set items, if you like sp boosts.



Or you could stock up on SP Potions and try to get the Dark Sultan's Wand instead. Esmeralda's has 80 Magic Attack, whereas Dark Sultan's has 110 + 30. Your skill level does need to be 15, though (12 for Esmeralda's).

I use the outfit from the passwords + the Dark Sultan's Wand which gives me 210 Magic Attack and that's without any of my stats. 



Twilight Sparkle said:


> When do you get Esmeralda's wand though?, I expect it's Origin/something to do with the coins.



Yeah, it's a DLC item that you can get from tossing Golden Lunares Coins into the fountains. They're all set in a specific order (which depends from one user to another). So resetting doesn't help, the fountain will keep giving you items in the same order. If you want something specific, you're going to have to either keep throwing coins into the fountains or trade with another user.


----------



## Gracelia

^ yupp, I do the same but didn't bother to mention til' later anyway  thanks for filling that gap! i super miss my fast sp regen, but I'd rather pick m.atk over sp regen anyday. hahah

@twilightsparkle, is your magic lvl 12? i could lend you my esmeralda's wand since im not playing atm LOL, i just love it too much (when i need a fast sp regen and im being a cheapo) to sell it away. XD


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gracelia said:


> @twilightsparkle, is your magic lvl 12? i could lend you my esmeralda's wand since im not playing atm LOL, i just love it too much (when i need a fast sp regen and im being a cheapo) to sell it away. XD


I'm 13, on the way to 14. How long could I lend it for?, if you can pop over now. I can open the portal.


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm 13, on the way to 14. How long could I lend it for?, if you can pop over now. I can open the portal.



pretty much however long til you get your own? since i have the dark sultans i can use 
ill look for gates


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gracelia said:


> pretty much however long til you get your own? since i have the dark sultans i can use
> ill look for gates


Oh wow, thank you!. With this, it shouldn't be that hard to hit Origin, the hard part is throwing coins and coins at the fountain. Portal will be open within  the next few minutes. I'm just booting up the game now.


----------



## Libra

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh wow, thank you!. With this, it shouldn't be that hard to hit Origin, the hard part is throwing coins and coins at the fountain. Portal will be open within  the next few minutes. I'm just booting up the game now.



Don't hesitate to ask for help! For the coins, you can either do Pam's quests or the God/Creator quests. If there's something we can do, just let us know!


----------



## Libra

Cou said:


> ooh congrats! i beat the light on accident as well lol. i jst wanted to train with the first few floors on there to beat the boss at darkness but i ended up not dying at all so i kept going and it was actually easy! jst that they have higher hps than others. i found trial of darkness a lot lot lot harder esp the hell boss so good luck!!



Yeah, the Trial of Light was actually easier than I had thought (*). The only thing that annoyed me was the lack of a save-point because it meant I had to keep playing. And the final boss was annoying too because he kept OHKO'ing me. x_x

The monsters were interesting, especially the ones on the tenth floor. My mind just kept going "What are these? Pok?mon???" O_O

I've just begun the trial of Darkness now with Jynx and you-know-who. And holy macaroni, I can just sit back and let those two deal with the monsters if I want. I'm curious how the rest of the trial will go! ?_?

(*) Quite sure that's because I'm playing as a Magician and can thus attack from a distance. I really don't see myself doing the Trials with a sword! x_x


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Now trying to grind to reach lvl 50 for DLC, lvl 31 atm  gah I do backups now every so often I dont want to those my file again


----------



## Libra

Aaaaaaaaaand just beat the Trial of Darkness in a little over one hour. Glad that's done because I found it more annoying than the Trial of Light, go figure. x_x

So with that, I'm officially done with this game. I really don't want to try and level up anymore in the Crafting Lives because the mini-games bore me to tears and I'm not going to bother with Hunter and Mercenary either since I got Creator in Paladin and Magician and that's more than enough for me.

Other than the story, this game has been a lot of fun for me (well, except the Crafting Lives, that is, but eh, can't have everything, right?) and was definitely worth its money. If it ever gets a sequel, I'll definitely buy it!


----------



## Cou

Libra said:


> Yeah, the Trial of Light was actually easier than I had thought (*). The only thing that annoyed me was the lack of a save-point because it meant I had to keep playing. And the final boss was annoying too because he kept OHKO'ing me. x_x
> 
> The monsters were interesting, especially the ones on the tenth floor. My mind just kept going "What are these? Pok?mon???" O_O
> 
> I've just begun the trial of Darkness now with Jynx and you-know-who. And holy macaroni, I can just sit back and let those two deal with the monsters if I want. I'm curious how the rest of the trial will go! ?_?
> 
> (*) Quite sure that's because I'm playing as a Magician and can thus attack from a distance. I really don't see myself doing the Trials with a sword! x_x


omg yes also not enough bounty clerks D: and good luck with darkness!! i feel you though i also play range lol (hunter) so mustang is a good tank to bring. i played paladin on time like when i first played but ever since i played as hunter i can't imagine myself being the tank now -A- but yeah the boss in darkness was the hell for me /: his wide attacks always ko me and my allies sigh but good luck anyway 8D tell me how it goes


----------



## Libra

Cou said:


> omg yes also not enough bounty clerks D:



Yeah, that's probably the thing that annoys me most of all. You get like a zillion bounties but you can't turn them in. x_x And dragging them with you to another floor gets annoying quickly, especially if you have something like this and BAM, there go your bounties. x_x


----------



## Radagast

Manazran said:


> ALOT.



http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html



Twilight Sparkle said:


> the struggle to grind is real



This is true. I made it a personal goal to not start a new life until all my skills are at level 20, but this can get tiresome quick! Currently trying to get fishing to level 20 so I can start as a miner



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I know that password, gonna go get it and get the outfit, thanks guys!.



The only problem with that outfit is that everyone wears it (guilty). It's like the Meta Knight of Fantasy Life


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Does anyone with the DLC want to play multiplayer with me? I don't have much friends to play with in this game.


----------



## Manazran

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Does anyone with the DLC want to play multiplayer with me? I don't have much friends to play with in this game.



I'm up,if you ever get back online.


----------



## Cress

I beat the story today and got a bunch of money.
I felt really rich so I bought the house in Al Maajik.
Now I'm really poor. 

I also beat the story before reaching Level 20. Is that a problem?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Question about the DLC, does it need to be activated in order for me to play with other players who own DLC? Or not necessarily? I'm at lvl 42 and finished the story.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I beat the story today and got a bunch of money.
> I felt really rich so I bought the house in All Maajik.
> Now I'm really poor.



I know the feeling T.T I have 45k barely earning dosh


----------



## Manazran

Frances-Simoun said:


> Question about the DLC, does it need to be activated in order for me to play with other players who own DLC? Or not necessarily? I'm at lvl 42 and finished the story.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling T.T I have 45k barely earning dosh



If you had already bought the DLC,then you can play with other people(who have DLC).You don't need to be Lvl 50 yet 

Oh BTW,I had about 500k dosh a bit ago.Now I'm only sitting at 90k.Why did I spend so much... :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also,anyone wanna play?I have DLC and I'm also bored


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Manazran said:


> If you had already bought the DLC,then you can play with other people(who have DLC).You don't need to be Lvl 50 yet
> 
> Oh BTW,I had about 500k dosh a bit ago.Now I'm only sitting at 90k.Why did I spend so much... :/



Ohh so I can buy the DLC at this lvl and be able to play with members who have DLC then?  My bestie is in lvl 80 and she wants to get the DLC with me so I was wondering if I needed to be lvl 50 in order to at least play with her. 

Oh my you spent alot haha most I've had is 300k, on the old file that I lost lol


----------



## Manazran

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohh so I can buy the DLC at this lvl and be able to play with members who have DLC then?  My bestie is in lvl 80 and she wants to get the DLC with me so I was wondering if I needed to be lvl 50 in order to at least play with her.
> 
> Oh my you spent alot haha most I've had is 300k, on the old file that I lost lol



Yep,pretty much.

Also,I buy most mats in bulk,so that's prob why I don't have much dosh >_<


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Manazran said:


> Yep,pretty much.
> 
> Also,I buy most mats in bulk,so that's prob why I don't have much dosh >_<



Oh great! I have like only my bestie to play with cause everyone else owns DLC now I can be part of the crowd lol and yep that's probably whily, but at least you can resell things you craft! C: I would buy materials with things my carpenter crafted, kind of a cycle


----------



## Libra

Frances-Simoun said:


> My bestie is in lvl 80 and she wants to get the DLC with me so I was wondering if I needed to be lvl 50 in order to at least play with her.



No, you two can play together. Just that you won't have access (yet) to Origin Island (or well, whatever area you haven't unlocked yet; you need to have both unlocked an area to be able to go there when playing together).



Cou said:


> yeah the boss in darkness was the hell for me /: his wide attacks always ko me and my allies sigh but good luck anyway 8D tell me how it goes



Actually already answered that here, LOL.



Radagast said:


> The only problem with that outfit is that everyone wears it (guilty). It's like the Meta Knight of Fantasy Life



True, but your defense is very low and since Magician takes a few moments before you can attack (unless you're spamming the A or X button but you're not doing a whole lot of damage then), you get hit _a lot_ if you're dealing with wide attack monsters (like in the Tower).



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I also beat the story before reaching Level 20. Is that a problem?



No, not at all. And congratulations!


----------



## Lancelot

GUH I WANT THIS GAME ;u;


----------



## Manazran

Monkey D Luffy said:


> GUH I WANT THIS GAME ;u;



THEN GET IT.IT'S FREAKING AWESOME(Too bad story's pretty lame)


----------



## LillyKay

Monkey D Luffy said:


> GUH I WANT THIS GAME ;u;



I agree with Manazran above, *get it*. I cannot put it down!! Play is great. I have already lived five lives - three of them to legend yet I bought it less than a month ago - actually exactly 2 weeks ago today! lol


----------



## TaliZorah

I've had it since it's release and it is a pretty amazing game. 
There's so much **** to do in it you never really get bored.
I have the DLC and just started over since I didn't like where my first character was going. 
Put way too many points into dexterity and my blacksmithing was turning out to be pretty ****ty.

I literally have no one to play this with.


----------



## FrozenLover

TaliZorah said:


> I've had it since it's release and it is a pretty amazing game.
> There's so much **** to do in it you never really get bored.
> I have the DLC and just started over since I didn't like where my first character was going.
> Put way too many points into dexterity and my blacksmithing was turning out to be pretty ****ty.
> 
> I literally have no one to play this with.



Are you looking for people to it with?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> GUH I WANT THIS GAME ;u;



I couldn't decide if I should get it or not at first but I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## Libra

TaliZorah said:


> I have the DLC and just started over since I didn't like where my first character was going.
> Put way too many points into dexterity and my blacksmithing was turning out to be pretty ****ty.



You started a new save file? Wouldn't it have been easier to just restat?


----------



## Manazran

TaliZorah said:


> I've had it since it's release and it is a pretty amazing game.
> There's so much **** to do in it you never really get bored.
> I have the DLC and just started over since I didn't like where my first character was going.
> Put way too many points into dexterity and my blacksmithing was turning out to be pretty ****ty.
> 
> I literally have no one to play this with.



I seriously hope you didn't delete your first character,because you can respec yourself at the Almaajik Library(with the book thing that I forgot the name of) for 30k dosh.(This is unlocked by finishing the story)

EDIT:Oh damn wrong quote.Fixed.

Double edit:Huh,had the correct quote the first time.Derp.


----------



## Gracelia

Reached Creator (or God) rank yesterday on my Miner life. Frustrating since there was a missing challenge for the longest and I couldn't figure out what it was. Luckily, I did a quick search and found it! I always love when I mine everything beforehand, just gotta talk to whoever and rank up (unless I need to receive quests by talking to npcs). 

Angler life is next, so many fish I need.... @.@. Finally got the ornamental carp after 2 months though


----------



## windfall

Finally got back into playing fantasy life x) I became creator rank tailor and the lunares coin quest is pretty easy!! I can do it on auto now 

I also crafted my first Valkyrie set! 
If anyone wants, I can craft divine rank tailor gear for you if you provide the materials :0


----------



## Manazran

windfall said:


> Finally got back into playing fantasy life x) I became creator rank tailor and the lunares coin quest is pretty easy!! I can do it on auto now
> 
> I also crafted my first Valkyrie set!
> If anyone wants, I can craft divine rank tailor gear for you if you provide the materials :0



I'm jelly since males can't equip Valkyrie armor,which is the best armo in the game BTW.The only thing males is Ares,which is is still decent I guess.(I also really the design for Valkyrie,actually)

But seriously,nice!


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Going to buy DLC now  Wouldn't mind adding peeps to play with for fun or help out with missions, currently lvl 43 ^.^


----------



## Cress

http://reveriaexplorer.com/gatherer/
*THIS* is helpful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I got to expert Alchemist. Pretty good on my fourth (?) day of playing!


----------



## windfall

Manazran said:


> I'm jelly since males can't equip Valkyrie armor,which is the best armo in the game BTW.The only thing males is Ares,which is is still decent I guess.(I also really the design for Valkyrie,actually)
> 
> But seriously,nice!



Ohh, didn't know Valkyrie armor was the best xD I thought maybe it was the fountains which gave the best gear. I was using the dragon king armor before which seemed good xD
 I added some divinus appliques and some rainbow mana+ to different pieces of my Valkyrie set. Would there be better additions? What do the orbs do? Although I don't really want to do a tower run again for a while haha

Weird how there are gender restrictions on the best gear :\ hopefully they don't do that in fl2 (if there is even a sequel in development.....)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Unlocked Origin Island, and I'm now a god in training!.
Anyone wanna help me do the Rainbow Wraith in Central Grassland? c:. Also, I need to find Grace and Dogu for Flutter's Requests, yet I can seem to find them, where are they located?.


----------



## jupisan

Jelly. Hopefully would get this game on my b-day coming this week.


----------



## Cou

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Unlocked Origin Island, and I'm now a god in training!.
> Anyone wanna help me do the Rainbow Wraith in Central Grassland? c:. Also, I need to find Grace and Dogu for Flutter's Requests, yet I can seem to find them, where are they located?.





Spoiler: origin island spoiler



if you beat the story they should be at the top of the trials floor when you enter through the portal in the center of first floor



and i can help you with the rainbow wraith if we're available at the same time and congrats!!


----------



## vanielle

I bought this game a little bit ago, but I didn't actually bother to start it yet. Fire Emblem dragged me away )":


----------



## Cou

vanielle said:


> I bought this game a little bit ago, but I didn't actually bother to start it yet. Fire Emblem dragged me away )":


LOLLLL i actually bought this game to get fire emblem away from my head but as soon as i finished the game with a satisfying level and ranks etc i ended up going back to fe ////:


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Frances-Simoun said:


> Going to buy DLC now  Wouldn't mind adding peeps to play with for fun or help out with missions, currently lvl 43 ^.^



I'll add you if you want to play. I need more FL friends. I'm also around the same level as you. (level 38) My 3DS code is 4897-6040-7530


----------



## Manazran

So uh,anyone here wanna play?I'm bored.(Curently Lvl 147 and I do have DLC)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I'll add you if you want to play. I need more FL friends. I'm also around the same level as you. (level 38) My 3DS code is 4897-6040-7530



3093-8327-5370. :3 I'm on EST zone, hopefully we can find a time to play!


----------



## TaliZorah

For those asking why I deleted my first save, I didn't.
I didn't like anything about her, really. Even restat'ing wouldn't have helped her, lol.
And I know y'all are gonna be like "but you can change ur appearance with that dumbass mirror blablablaaaa," but uhh sorry, it's my game. I was only on level 40 and I'm already back on level 38 so that doesn't matter now.

( Also yeah, looking for people to play this with. It's so lonely.  )


----------



## FrozenLover

TaliZorah said:


> For those asking why I deleted my first save, I didn't.
> I didn't like anything about her, really. Even restat'ing wouldn't have helped her, lol.
> And I know y'all are gonna be like "but you can change ur appearance with that dumbass mirror blablablaaaa," but uhh sorry, it's my game. I was only on level 40 and I'm already back on level 38 so that doesn't matter now.
> 
> ( Also yeah, looking for people to play this with. It's so lonely.  )



I asked if you were looking to play with someone and just didn't even answer me.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

TaliZorah said:


> For those asking why I deleted my first save, I didn't.
> I didn't like anything about her, really. Even restat'ing wouldn't have helped her, lol.
> And I know y'all are gonna be like "but you can change ur appearance with that dumbass mirror blablablaaaa," but uhh sorry, it's my game. I was only on level 40 and I'm already back on level 38 so that doesn't matter now.
> 
> ( Also yeah, looking for people to play this with. It's so lonely.  )



I can play with you if you have dlc! ^.^


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Frances-Simoun said:


> 3093-8327-5370. :3 I'm on EST zone, hopefully we can find a time to play!



I added your code. :3 My timezone is also EST. I am usually online in the evenings if you want to play then!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cou said:


> Spoiler: origin island spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if you beat the story they should be at the top of the trials floor when you enter through the portal in the center of first floor
> 
> 
> 
> and i can help you with the rainbow wraith if we're available at the same time and congrats!!


That'd be awesome, I just finished the Origin storyline (disaster), so i'll try and catch you soon.


----------



## Cou

Twilight Sparkle said:


> That'd be awesome, I just finished the Origin storyline (disaster), so i'll try and catch you soon.



haha okay take your time and good luck!! omg i was so underlevel when i played and beat oi so it was hard for me /:


Spoiler



i mainly relied on that one guy / grace's childhood friend and i was helled when he left my party lol


----------



## TaliZorah

FrozenLover said:


> I asked if you were looking to play with someone and just didn't even answer me.






TaliZorah said:


> ( Also yeah, looking for people to play this with. It's so lonely.  )


Welp.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> I can play with you if you have dlc! ^.^



Yep I do.  Am still a nubb, haven't really gotten far. Finished the story, just trying to grind until 50 so I can do the island.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

TaliZorah said:


> Welp.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I do.  Am still a nubb, haven't really gotten far. Finished the story, just trying to grind until 50 so I can do the island.



I'm lvl 55 i think c: I can help you out a bit haha 3093-8327-5370


----------



## Manazran

So,I've wanted to start a new save file as a female character(My main file was a male one,BTW) for a while now,because I just wanta new expierience(also Valkyrie armor hue hue).The thing is,I'm afraid the game will get dull if I start a new character,since I'll just want to rush through the story then.So,start a new savefile as a female y/n?


----------



## Cress

Got Master rank as an Alchemist! ^.^ Miner may be next.


----------



## Radagast

Manazran said:


> So,I've wanted to start a new save file as a female character(My main file was a male one,BTW) for a while now,because I just wanta new expierience(also Valkyrie armor hue hue).The thing is,I'm afraid the game will get dull if I start a new character,since I'll just want to rush through the story then.So,start a new savefile as a female y/n?



I say go for it. What else are you gonna do with your time? Play another video game? Pffff I think it's good to see everything this game has to offer


----------



## Cou

Manazran said:


> So,I've wanted to start a new save file as a female character(My main file was a male one,BTW) for a while now,because I just wanta new expierience(also Valkyrie armor hue hue).The thing is,I'm afraid the game will get dull if I start a new character,since I'll just want to rush through the story then.So,start a new savefile as a female y/n?



yeah you can try it! and don't rush through the game even tho you already know what's gonna happen and all bc then it'll feel just like a chore, i felt that when i was rushing through the cook life tbh and jst got unmotivated and took forever to finish instead. ive also been planning to start a new game since i don't really have anything to do in my current file anymore. i wanna deactivate dlc tho so i can play w ppl w dlc and ppl w no dlc but so far all ive found is you have to delete dlc to deactivate it, which im not really down to do D:

female armors are cute, ahh you're making me wanna play as a male now tho

i wish stuff weren't genderlocked

also!!!! i saw you were looking for someone to play with, ive been wanting to play with u so we should sometime 8D


----------



## Manazran

Radagast said:


> I say go for it. What else are you gonna do with your time? Play another video game? Pffff I think it's good to see everything this game has to offer



Hmm,guess I'll do it then.Now what to name it though...



Cou said:


> yeah you can try it! and don't rush through the game even tho you already know what's gonna happen and all bc then it'll feel just like a chore, i felt that when i was rushing through the cook life tbh and jst got unmotivated and took forever to finish instead. ive also been planning to start a new game since i don't really have anything to do in my current file anymore. i wanna deactivate dlc tho so i can play w ppl w dlc and ppl w no dlc but so far all ive found is you have to delete dlc to deactivate it, which im not really down to do D:
> 
> female armors are cute, ahh you're making me wanna play as a male now tho
> 
> i wish stuff weren't genderlocked
> 
> also!!!! i saw you were looking for someone to play with, ive been wanting to play with u so we should sometime 8D



If you wanna play,feel free to VM me at any time.I'm up


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Finally got the Lunares Coins unlocked. Being the person I am, threw them into the Origin island fountain in one go and well..
*2 sliver coins later*
"Plushling Backpack"
did that really just happen.
I really wanted the Plushling Backpack, not to mention it looks cute on my player. Now.. to get more coins from Pam. I also got the God rank, woot woot.


----------



## Pirate

This might sound strange, but are there any guides or something out there that list all of the challenges for each life and what you need to do? I'm really hoping to be able to achieve god rank in alchemy but I'm always incredibly unorganised when it comes to getting ingredients for crafting things in games, so I'd probably find it easier if I had a list of challenges and what I need to make, then I could probably look up the items and what ingredients I need so I can work on collecting them.

I guess this is probably a big ask and I don't know if there's anything like this I can use, but if anyone knows of something I can look at to help with this, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Gracelia

Pirate said:


> This might sound strange, but are there any guides or something out there that list all of the challenges for each life and what you need to do? I'm really hoping to be able to achieve god rank in alchemy but I'm always incredibly unorganised when it comes to getting ingredients for crafting things in games, so I'd probably find it easier if I had a list of challenges and what I need to make, then I could probably look up the items and what ingredients I need so I can work on collecting them.
> 
> I guess this is probably a big ask and I don't know if there's anything like this I can use, but if anyone knows of something I can look at to help with this, I'd greatly appreciate it.



http://reveriaexplorer.com/gatherer

fill in info fields as necessary


----------



## Pirate

Gracelia said:


> http://reveriaexplorer.com/gatherer
> 
> fill in info fields as necessary



Oh my GOSH! That is the best thing ever! Thank you so much! :'D!


----------



## Beary

Almost reached Master on every life! :'D
Almost 100 hours where has my life gone


----------



## Manazran

Beary said:


> Almost reached Master on every life! :'D
> Almost 100 hours where has my life gone



Congrats!

Now for Creator/Legendary in all lives


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Finally God Hunter soon Legend Miner/Woodcutter and currently started Alchemist(finally I can make life cures &#55357;&#56834  can't wait to finish it to be able to help my Magician . Aslo , what's a good way to earn dosh? I kill bounties but I always see myself poor lol


----------



## Radagast

Frances-Simoun said:


> Finally God Hunter soon Legend Miner/Woodcutter and currently started Alchemist(finally I can make life cures ��)  can't wait to finish it to be able to help my Magician . Aslo , what's a good way to earn dosh? I kill bounties but I always see myself poor lol



I'll tell you what I did.
1. Become carpenter
2. Purchase enough materials to make hundreds of golden saws (this is your initial investment)
3. Spam auto+ mode
4. Sell hundreds of golden saws for huge profit

Of course you could do this with any crafting life. My original reason for doing this was to get my tool crafting skill up to level 20, but I unexpectedly ended up filthy rich in the process


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Radagast said:


> I'll tell you what I did.
> 1. Become carpenter
> 2. Purchase enough materials to make hundreds of golden saws (this is your initial investment)
> 3. Spam auto+ mode
> 4. Sell hundreds of golden saws for huge profit
> 
> Of course you could do this with any crafting life. My original reason for doing this was to get my tool crafting skill up to level 20, but I unexpectedly ended up filthy rich in the process



Interesting! I will be trying this out as my alchemist needs to buy materials as well and I'm running out of dosh pretty quickly. I used to be Carpenter on my first file (lost it) and I used to get filthy rich as well just by selling extras of what I was meant to do (so many bows due to perfecting a bow for my Huntress ;-


----------



## Gracelia

Radagast said:


> I'll tell you what I did.
> 1. Become carpenter
> 2. Purchase enough materials to make hundreds of golden saws (this is your initial investment)
> 3. Spam auto+ mode
> 4. Sell hundreds of golden saws for huge profit
> 
> Of course you could do this with any crafting life. My original reason for doing this was to get my tool crafting skill up to level 20, but I unexpectedly ended up filthy rich in the process



What's the cost + profit?

Also, *for hero rank and higher ALCHEMISTS*, I've been using this method to make dosh/or profit.
- buy ingredients to make 100 great bombs, total cost is about 68k dosh.
- sell of 100-112 (in auto mode+) of superior great bombs will get you 155.5k dosh.
- *profit: 87k dosh*


----------



## FrozenLover

Can someone help me please? I'm stuck on tailoring and not sure what to do next. I am a hero tailor and done all my quests and still not sure what to do. Can anyone tell me what I have to do next?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Gracelia said:


> What's the cost + profit?
> 
> Also, *for hero rank and higher ALCHEMISTS*, I've been using this method to make dosh/or profit.
> - buy ingredients to make 100 great bombs, total cost is about 68k dosh.
> - sell of 100-112 (in auto mode+) of superior great bombs will get you 155.5k dosh.
> - *profit: 87k dosh*



Not bad, I'm currently Master Alchemist so I will try this out aswell once i turn Hero 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenLover said:


> Can someone help me please? I'm stuck on tailoring and not sure what to do next. I am a hero tailor and done all my quests and still not sure what to do. Can anyone tell me what I have to do next?



Reach Legend and Creator ranks? Make sure to speak to all NPCS so you unlock all quests for the tailor. 
Here's a list of the NPCS for all lives : http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599


----------



## FrozenLover

Frances-Simoun said:


> Not bad, I'm currently Master Alchemist so I will try this out aswell once i turn Hero
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Reach Legend and Creator ranks? Make sure to speak to all NPCS so you unlock all quests for the tailor.
> Here's a list of the NPCS for all lives : http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599



Thanks.


----------



## FrozenLover

Frances-Simoun said:


> Not bad, I'm currently Master Alchemist so I will try this out aswell once i turn Hero
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Reach Legend and Creator ranks? Make sure to speak to all NPCS so you unlock all quests for the tailor.
> Here's a list of the NPCS for all lives : http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70273599



Spoke to them all and still got no new quests.


----------



## bloomwaker

I finally started properly playing this game, even though I bought it about a month ago. 

I chose to be a Hunter, and I'm having a great deal of fun. I'm still rather unsure about my stat distribution, though. I'm basically at the very beginning, so I've only put points into Dexterity. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## windfall

lynncrossing said:


> I finally started properly playing this game, even though I bought it about a month ago.
> 
> I chose to be a Hunter, and I'm having a great deal of fun. I'm still rather unsure about my stat distribution, though. I'm basically at the very beginning, so I've only put points into Dexterity. Does anyone have any tips?



Definitely dexerity! When you cap dex, add the points to focus/strength.

Read more here: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats


----------



## bloomwaker

Thanks a bunch. I'll be sure to do that first.


----------



## fashions

Hi all! I was wondering, can you delete a save file on FL? I was just wondering since you only get 3 save files and might want to play through the game again later on...


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

fashions said:


> Hi all! I was wondering, can you delete a save file on FL? I was just wondering since you only get 3 save files and might want to play through the game again later on...



Yes, you can. If you go to the file select screen you can press the X button over the file you want to delete to delete the game data for that file.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

What's a good way to lvl up faster? I just got a quest from Fern to kill a Typhoon bird but I do 0 DAMAGE to that thing Q.Q


----------



## fashions

> Yes, you can. If you go to the file select screen you can press the X button over the file you want to delete to delete the game data for that file.



Thank you! 



> What's a good way to lvl up faster? I just got a quest from Fern to kill a Typhoon bird but I do 0 DAMAGE to that thing Q.Q



What level are you right now? The best way I find is basically go find the highest level boss monster that you can easily defeat (doing around 50 damage to it with a normal strike), and keep fighting that over and over again.

Also, I feel as if the game expects you to take different lives apart from a combat one, so if you haven't done that already, go find a crafting/ gathering life you're interested in and do the challenges in those lives. You'll level up easier as a result (I ended the game at L41 and I didn't even grind; I made a lot of my own items as an alchemist & cook though, so that probably did a lot in levelling me up).


----------



## nammie

Frances-Simoun said:


> What's a good way to lvl up faster? I just got a quest from Fern to kill a Typhoon bird but I do 0 DAMAGE to that thing Q.Q



considering you've unlocked the typhoon bird quest I'm assuming you've reached god/creator lvl in the hunter life and have access to the origin islands already. best way to lvl up at this point (imo) is to farm the trials. you should be able to complete the trial of time without much trouble at this point, and I think I used to gain like 3-5 lvls each time I farmed the trials.

don't worry about being unable to complete the god rank combat quests for now, they're reallly difficult lol I could barely do any damage on them until I was like lvl 120-130 w/ the optimal weapons/gear and had already beat the trial of light.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

fashions said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What level are you right now? The best way I find is basically go find the highest level boss monster that you can easily defeat (doing around 50 damage to it with a normal strike), and keep fighting that over and over again.
> 
> Also, I feel as if the game expects you to take different lives apart from a combat one, so if you haven't done that already, go find a crafting/ gathering life you're interested in and do the challenges in those lives. You'll level up easier as a result (I ended the game at L41 and I didn't even grind; I made a lot of my own items as an alchemist & cook though, so that probably did a lot in levelling me up).



I'm currently lvl 72 c: Yesterday I was grinding at AncientRuins,DarkVoid and Origin island, Killed 3 Rainbowwraths, 1 golden dragon, 2 shadow bigbeaks. I went up like 6 lvls basicly so I guess that helped alot, I have my Alchemist life in Hero,Miner in Hero, Woodcutter in Hero and Angler in Expert so I have been doing other lives as I focus on my Huntress

- - - Post Merge - - -



nammie said:


> considering you've unlocked the typhoon bird quest I'm assuming you've reached god/creator lvl in the hunter life and have access to the origin islands already. best way to lvl up at this point (imo) is to farm the trials. you should be able to complete the trial of time without much trouble at this point, and I think I used to gain like 3-5 lvls each time I farmed the trials.
> 
> don't worry about being unable to complete the god rank combat quests for now, they're reallly difficult lol I could barely do any damage on them until I was like lvl 120-130 w/ the optimal weapons/gear and had already beat the trial of light.



 it very funny cause when I read Typhoon I thought about the normal bird you see in Tortuga Archipelago but when I saw that giant creepy bird and it attacked me in one hit I was like " WTF IS THIS THING!" But Ill start making some elixirs and life cures to enter the trial of time ! Thanks!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gahh, the Pumpking is a bother to try and defeat. I can't even do much damage before getting two shotted by the attacks. Not to mention the amount of enemies before it. Anyone willing to help me?, I'm a level 62 God Magician, and I need those coins.


----------



## windfall

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Gahh, the Pumpking is a bother to try and defeat. I can't even do much damage before getting two shotted by the attacks. Not to mention the amount of enemies before it. Anyone willing to help me?, I'm a level 62 God Magician, and I need those coins.



You won't be able to beat the combat class lunares god bosses for a while - I'm level 110(ish or around that) and I can't beat any of them. :/ Also I think nammie said it took her till lv 120-130 with optimal gear/stat allocations. 

At this stage, if you're after coins, try moving back to living in the attic above Pam and doing her quests. That, or try out the tailor/cook/fishing god quests (those are suppose to be among the easiest). I can do the tailor god quest pretty easily; the boss is easy and I can craft the plushy cottage on auto. It's just a colossal pain to get to the tailor god rank.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

windfall said:


> You won't be able to beat the combat class lunares god bosses for a while - I'm level 110(ish or around that) and I can't beat any of them. :/ Also I think nammie said it took her till lv 120-130 with optimal gear/stat allocations.
> 
> At this stage, if you're after coins, try moving back to living in the attic above Pam and doing her quests. That, or try out the tailor/cook/fishing god quests (those are suppose to be among the easiest). I can do the tailor god quest pretty easily; the boss is easy and I can craft the plushy cottage on auto. It's just a colossal pain to get to the tailor god rank.


Well, thats a pain :/. Good know though, might rank up my angler and tailor and try to do those. I'm gonna try getting my level up and do more Pam's quests. Time to go grinding for Lord of the Dead, I need a evil shard but I'm only Expert on my Miner.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm thinking of taking up Tailoring in addition to Hunting. There does seem to be some stat overlap and my understanding is that the best armor is crafted by Tailors. Is this this true? And does it seem like a good idea to do so? 

I'm not at the point where I can even wear Valkyrie armor, but I like to think ahead sometimes, particularly when trapped in my own boredom.


----------



## windfall

lynncrossing said:


> I'm thinking of taking up Tailoring in addition to Hunting. There does seem to be some stat overlap and my understanding is that the best armor is crafted by Tailors. Is this this true? And does it seem like a good idea to do so?
> 
> I'm not at the point where I can even wear Valkyrie armor, but I like to think ahead sometimes, particularly when trapped in my own boredom.



Yup, the valkyrie armor is the best armor (and it can only be crafted by god/creator tailors). Both tailor/hunter are heavily influenced by dexterity. 

plus, the tailor class has an easy lunares coin quest  If you want to plan ahead, I'd say go for it :O 

also, you can read more bout stats here: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats


----------



## bloomwaker

windfall said:


> Yup, the valkyrie armor is the best armor (and it can only be crafted by god/creator tailors). Both tailor/hunter are heavily influenced by dexterity.
> 
> plus, the tailor class has an easy lunares coin quest  If you want to plan ahead, I'd say go for it :O
> 
> also, you can read more bout stats here: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats



Thanks! I was looking over the stats page, and the Dex influence definitely helped gear me towards a Tailor as my crafting Life. I play this game during my work breaks so I might just go ahead and start that out in a bit. After I eat of course...haha...


----------



## windfall

lynncrossing said:


> Thanks! I was looking over the stats page, and the Dex influence definitely helped gear me towards a Tailor as my crafting Life. I play this game during my work breaks so I might just go ahead and start that out in a bit. After I eat of course...haha...



I think tailor is a great choice!  plus it's fulfilling when you can craft your own nice gear. 
there's an option to re-allocate your stats later, so nothing's set in stone  

also, the best bow is the spirit king bow, which you can get by making offerings, so you don't really need to be a carpenter! (unless i guess if you like making your own furniture)


----------



## bloomwaker

I think I'll stick to Hunter and Tailor for now, haha. Thanks for the information on the bow! I don't know that I'll be getting into carpentry yet. It's more likely that I'll go the offering route, but I'll have to see how everything else goes first. Unfortunately, my break is over, so I can't do much else until a few hours from now.


----------



## nammie

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Gahh, the Pumpking is a bother to try and defeat. I can't even do much damage before getting two shotted by the attacks. Not to mention the amount of enemies before it. Anyone willing to help me?, I'm a level 62 God Magician, and I need those coins.



you're way too underleveled, you're gonna need to at least hit lvl 100 if not maybe 110-120 before you can do any damage to the god lvl combat bosses

if you have gear good for fishing (i.e. buccaneer stuff) + I think the... star fishing rod?? the best rod anyways + stats optimal for fishing, then fishing is pretty easy
same with the woodcutting/mining quests, as long as you have the gear and stats theyre not too bad.

if not then tailor/carpenter/blacksmith all have pretty manageable bosses too imo
I think a lot of ppl prefer the tailor one bc the boss spawns rly close to your terra nimbus home
the blacksmith one spawns in haniwa cave and the haniwa one in mt snowpeak


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So i'm doing the trial of time, so far i've leveled up to lvl 76, so 4 levels which is great, only thing that kind of bothers me is the amount of possible bounties in here!! I have 3 golden cage bounties in Floor 5,  and there's like 4 other monsters that will turn into bounties aswell, D: like I would love to cash them all honestly but the game only allows you to carry 3, is there a way to cash more than 3 of the same floor?


----------



## marcko0412

Frances-Simoun said:


> So i'm doing the trial of time, so far i've leveled up to lvl 76, so 4 levels which is great, only thing that kind of bothers me is the amount of possible bounties in here!! I have 3 golden cage bounties in Floor 5,  and there's like 4 other monsters that will turn into bounties aswell, D: like I would love to cash them all honestly but the game only allows you to carry 3, is there a way to cash more than 3 of the same floor?



No, unfortunately, you can only have 3 bounties at a time.. the moment you kill another monster that will yield a bounty, the 'oldest' bounty you have will disappear. So yeah, it's pretty impossible to get all the bounties in level 5.. unless you're okay with getting three, running back to level 4, then just ignore the monsters that you already got the bounties from.. Personally though, I think the only bounties worth cashing out in level 5 would be the medusa, the other medusa(kiler medusa i think), and the big mimic.. so that's the last three/four monsters before the portal


----------



## nammie

Frances-Simoun said:


> So i'm doing the trial of time, so far i've leveled up to lvl 76, so 4 levels which is great, only thing that kind of bothers me is the amount of possible bounties in here!! I have 3 golden cage bounties in Floor 5,  and there's like 4 other monsters that will turn into bounties aswell, D: like I would love to cash them all honestly but the game only allows you to carry 3, is there a way to cash more than 3 of the same floor?



use this site http://reveriaexplorer.com/ to prioritize bounties that you need bc unfortunately it's impossible to defeat all the monsters and get all the bounties before a floor w/ a bounty clerk;;
it gets even worse for the trial of light bc there's one drop (protection stone+) that only appears in a bounty, and the monster that drops it is like 2 floors above/below bounty clerk floors ugh


----------



## bloomwaker

Goodness. The tailoring mini-game is quite fun. I may be doing this for a while.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

nammie said:


> use this site http://reveriaexplorer.com/ to prioritize bounties that you need bc unfortunately it's impossible to defeat all the monsters and get all the bounties before a floor w/ a bounty clerk;;
> it gets even worse for the trial of light bc there's one drop (protection stone+) that only appears in a bounty, and the monster that drops it is like 2 floors above/below bounty clerk floors ugh



Ugh that sounds horrible ;-; I finished the trial of time, the final boss was a bit of a pain so I need to play through it a few more times. Ill check that site out! I normslly use it for gathering items hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynncrossing said:


> Goodness. The tailoring mini-game is quite fun. I may be doing this for a while.



Ohhh is tailor fun? Ive never done tailor but did alchemist,Blacksmith and carpenter on past files :3


----------



## Jinglefruit

Okay, so I've avoided this thread incase of spoilers for all this time, and thought, 'Heck, I just got through Levitania, there's no more map left, I can come here.' And homg does this game seriously go on forever?! Opponents you need to be above level 100 for?! I've played 65 hours and am like Level 45. -dead-
-even moreso dead that OP states you can do the story in 10 hours- I must suck xD I haven't even touched 6 of the jobs yet. 

Also was going to ask if the DLC is worth purchasing? Though I did see the first post say you can get 500 spaces in your storage with it and tbh that is worth buying the whole game over again for, with the ammount of stuff I horde.  (But I had no problem giving Pom his 99 apples when he asked! xP)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Jinglefruit said:


> Okay, so I've avoided this thread incase of spoilers for all this time, and thought, 'Heck, I just got through Levitania, there's no more map left, I can come here.' And homg does this game seriously go on forever?! Opponents you need to be above level 100 for?! I've played 65 hours and am like Level 45. -dead-
> -even moreso dead that OP states you can do the story in 10 hours- I must suck xD I haven't even touched 6 of the jobs yet.
> 
> Also was going to ask if the DLC is worth purchasing? Though I did see the first post say you can get 500 spaces in your storage with it and tbh that is worth buying the whole game over again for, with the ammount of stuff I horde.  (But I had no problem giving Pom his 99 apples when he asked! xP)



My dear Jingle, this game. Is worth every penny DLC included, there's SOOOO MUCH TO DO!!! tha bag goes up too 500 and the storage 1,200 I think. And you probably took that long with the main story because you were doing Lifes quest and other stuff like hoarding lmao. I've pit about 230hours or so into this game, still not bored  still have so much to accomplish lol


----------



## bloomwaker

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ugh that sounds horrible ;-; I finished the trial of time, the final boss was a bit of a pain so I need to play through it a few more times. Ill check that site out! I normslly use it for gathering items hehe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh is tailor fun? Ive never done tailor but did alchemist,Blacksmith and carpenter on past files :3


I've only done Hunter and Tailor, so I'm not sure how Tailor compares to other crafting classes. I personally find it pretty fun though. It's very satisfying.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Frances-Simoun said:


> My dear Jingle, this game. Is worth every penny DLC included, there's SOOOO MUCH TO DO!!! tha bag goes up too 500 and the storage 1,200 I think. And you probably took that long with the main story because you were doing Lifes quest and other stuff like hoarding lmao. I've pit about 230hours or so into this game, still not bored  still have so much to accomplish lol



 I have been pretty damn addicted the past 2 weeks. But 230 hours! I did not know I signed up for this much.
I was wondering what the DLC actually entailed other than obviously more bliss bonuses. I just met the pet vendor that told me I'm not allowed any more cats without DLC. ~sadface~ But does a whole chunk of map areas and new achievements get added in or something? 

And I probably spent like 10 hours just trying to mine that goddamn Dragon scab. I went back to it so often and only mined it yesterday. And it took like an ingame day and a half of slowly trickling the damage down, and guzzling SP potions (thank christ for auto+ alchemy), but it got me to Legend Miner. =D (I am not an efficient person. xP)


----------



## bloomwaker

I didn't know there was DLC for this game until two days ago. I'm considering getting it, but we'll see how tomorrow goes. Nintendo is rather determined to show dangle pretty things in front of me.


----------



## Jinglefruit

lynncrossing said:


> I didn't know there was DLC for this game until two days ago. I'm considering getting it, but we'll see how tomorrow goes. Nintendo is rather determined to show dangle pretty things in front of me.



 I saw that the option was there when I first played, but it says you need to complete the story first. I thought I'd see how the story went and like you was seeing how I'd feel the next day. But now I'm more like, 'maybe tomorrow I'll finish? Have I been everywhere yet? Does this game even have an end?'


----------



## Cress

So I'm level 28 and I need to level up decently quickly. Any tips?


----------



## windfall

Frances-Simoun said:


> Ohhh is tailor fun? Ive never done tailor but did alchemist,Blacksmith and carpenter on past files :3


All the crafting lives have the exact same minigame @_@ 
It's fun for a bit but after the grind, I can't say I enjoy crafting very much :\


----------



## FrozenLover

Anybody got a rune helm that they would be willing to trade for something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I'm level 28 and I need to level up decently quickly. Any tips?



If you have the DLC kill the monster and you get lots of XP


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Jinglefruit said:


> I have been pretty damn addicted the past 2 weeks. But 230 hours! I did not know I signed up for this much.
> I was wondering what the DLC actually entailed other than obviously more bliss bonuses. I just met the pet vendor that told me I'm not allowed any more cats without DLC. ~sadface~ But does a whole chunk of map areas and new achievements get added in or something?
> 
> And I probably spent like 10 hours just trying to mine that goddamn Dragon scab. I went back to it so often and only mined it yesterday. And it took like an ingame day and a half of slowly trickling the damage down, and guzzling SP potions (thank christ for auto+ alchemy), but it got me to Legend Miner. =D (I am not an efficient person. xP)



The DLC offers new pets, different ones than dogs and cats , new opportunities for bliss, you can now lvl up to 200, new monsters, new quest, a whole new area to explore wish I love Origin Island &#55357;&#56476; and you can reach Creator rank!!  and well if you enjoy the game you really wont notice the hours haha, my first file was 120 hours but sadly due to a system transfer I lost my file since it was in my SD card, but even so i stikk enjoyed the game enough to restart it and I've put up about 100 hours or so lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> All the crafting lives have the exact same minigame @_@
> It's fun for a bit but after the grind, I can't say I enjoy crafting very much :\



Yes I know they are all the same but at first when I did carpentry it was such a hassle!! But now that I made Alchemy I actually had fun with it lol idk so maybe tailor will be fun xD I reached Creator Alchemist last night which is my second Creator rank so far lol Woodcutter is one mission away from Creator

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I'm level 28 and I need to level up decently quickly. Any tips?


If you have DLC I can take you around Riveria and help you kill high level monsters, I'm lvl 79 currently


----------



## Nerd House

*I honestly forgot I had Fantasy Life, which makes me quite upset because when I was announced I was super-psyched for it. I got it and played it for a decent chunk of time, and even debated on whether or not to get the DLC. I am sort of glad I didn't, since for some reason I have just not been compelled to play the game for at least a few months. :/*


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Adol the Red said:


> *I honestly forgot I had Fantasy Life, which makes me quite upset because when I was announced I was super-psyched for it. I got it and played it for a decent chunk of time, and even debated on whether or not to get the DLC. I am sort of glad I didn't, since for some reason I have just not been compelled to play the game for at least a few months. :/*



I was like that with Pokemon ORAS :c. 

As for FL I didn't even want it at first but then my friends got it and I was like " Oh well lets ask for it for Christmas" and I'm still hooked lol


----------



## Jinglefruit

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I'm level 28 and I need to level up decently quickly. Any tips?



I've found if I want to level quickly the best way is to find 2 high levelled allies (I'm guessing Andy and Olivia might be good for you as they were 30 and 32 for me when I was done with their Lunares chapter - though it scales so idk.) And then take them off bounty hunting the largest monsters you can with a job that requires you to hunt monsters. 
I usually wander into areas I shouldn't be in yet inbetween chapters and then manage to find quests/achievements that aren't listed yet for me, and that gives me more stars as well. With the bounty monsters you often get a large chunk of exp too. 

Or find a creating job which has something that you can easily make, just from stuff bought in shops. And if that gives a good amount of exp, make hundreds of them.  



Frances-Simoun said:


> The DLC offers new pets, different ones than dogs and cats , new opportunities for bliss, you can now lvl up to 200, new monsters, new quest, a whole new area to explore wish I love Origin Island �� and you can reach Creator rank!!  and well if you enjoy the game you really wont notice the hours haha, my first file was 120 hours but sadly due to a system transfer I lost my file since it was in my SD card, but even so i stikk enjoyed the game enough to restart it and I've put up about 100 hours or so lol



Okay, so it adds a bit of everything then like I thought it might.  And creator rank. D: I'm in despair over some of the stuff required for, uh, god rank? whatever is after legend. 
And that sounds kinda sinister, you won't notice the hours of your life wind by.  Evenmoreso that I have ~ 2000 hours spend on NL.


----------



## marcko0412

I have a question about the golden goddess statue... the exchange girl said if I display it in my room, it may double the lunares coins i get from the requests. By "my room" does she mean the house in castele, or would it still work even if it's displayed in one of the holiday homes?


----------



## TheOneCherry

hai :3

I actually need help with grinding. All the monsters I kill are either too hard to too little exp giving. and I cant beat the napdragon (I just beat tale of lunares chapter 3) and Im like only level 13.

honestly, cooking doesnt give me that much exp nor dosh, and I have a iron sword with a bronze shield along with snow child armor.

Im confused on what to do. I deal 0-1 damage to a mini boss in Port Pureto..I mean I dont want to blink through the game but I at least want to kill monsters easily (and get to the dlc after I beat the storyline of course)

Anyone have any suggestions? Im a fledging in most classes, and a apprentice in Paladin and Cook.


----------



## bloomwaker

Adol the Red said:


> *I honestly forgot I had Fantasy Life, which makes me quite upset because when I was announced I was super-psyched for it. I got it and played it for a decent chunk of time, and even debated on whether or not to get the DLC. I am sort of glad I didn't, since for some reason I have just not been compelled to play the game for at least a few months. :/*



This actually happens to me with Animal Crossing. I get spurts where I feel like I really want to play, and then one day, I set it down, and stop playing for a good while. This happens with my favorite game too, though. Sometimes, I'm just not in the mood for it. I do feel bad for the games I really don't play though. I know they're good games, but I don't touch them anymore. Maybe it's time to pass them on to someone else.


----------



## Gracelia

marcko0412 said:


> I have a question about the golden goddess statue... the exchange girl said if I display it in my room, it may double the lunares coins i get from the requests. By "my room" does she mean the house in castele, or would it still work even if it's displayed in one of the holiday homes?



I think it has to be your room in Castele. Completing God/Creator requests + turning in gives you a _chance_ to get double reward for coins. Same with Pam's requests, except you have a chance of receiving a gold coin vs. silver



TheOneCherry said:


> hai :3
> -snip-
> Anyone have any suggestions? Im a fledging in most classes, and a apprentice in Paladin and Cook.



imo, I think level 13 in Port Puerto is a little fast lol (but that's just me?)~ 

if you focus on completing challenges on any life you wish, EXP really should not be an issue (I think it's quite easy to level). I'd suggest doing a combat life and working from there... killing mobs to complete challenges helps. Try the mobs in the west grassy plains, do challenges instead of focusing on "grinding" since early levels really come easy.


----------



## bloomwaker

Almost all of my leveling so far is from completing Life challenges, with some levels from story. I gained 2 levels by tailoring without really noticing.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Jinglefruit said:


> I've found if I want to level quickly the best way is to find 2 high levelled allies (I'm guessing Andy and Olivia might be good for you as they were 30 and 32 for me when I was done with their Lunares chapter - though it scales so idk.) And then take them off bounty hunting the largest monsters you can with a job that requires you to hunt monsters.
> I usually wander into areas I shouldn't be in yet inbetween chapters and then manage to find quests/achievements that aren't listed yet for me, and that gives me more stars as well. With the bounty monsters you often get a large chunk of exp too.
> 
> Or find a creating job which has something that you can easily make, just from stuff bought in shops. And if that gives a good amount of exp, make hundreds of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so it adds a bit of everything then like I thought it might.  And creator rank. D: I'm in despair over some of the stuff required for, uh, god rank? whatever is after legend.
> And that sounds kinda sinister, you won't notice the hours of your life wind by.  Evenmoreso that I have ~ 2000 hours spend on NL.



I have 3,000 on NL ha ha xD now I don't even touch it! and yes God=Creator


----------



## TheOneCherry

Gracelia said:


> imo, I think level 13 in Port Puerto is a little fast lol (but that's just me?)~
> 
> if you focus on completing challenges on any life you wish, EXP really should not be an issue (I think it's quite easy to level). I'd suggest doing a combat life and working from there... killing mobs to complete challenges helps. Try the mobs in the west grassy plains, do challenges instead of focusing on "grinding" since early levels really come easy.



Well, I do need to level up but the grassy plains dont help much. I actually only have licenses for 6 of the jobs:Wizard, Tailor, Paladin, Cook, Blacksmith, and Miner. Is there any recipes you can recommend to me to make over and over? I dont know where to get tomatoes for some cook challenges :c

EDIT:I just remembered that tomatoes are often in port pureto..so I bought some~


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> Well, I do need to level up but the grassy plains dont help much. I actually only have licenses for 6 of the jobs:Wizard, Tailor, Paladin, Cook, Blacksmith, and Miner. Is there any recipes you can recommend to me to make over and over? I dont know where to get tomatoes for some cook challenges :c
> 
> EDIT:I just remembered that tomatoes are often in port pureto..so I bought some~



Hi, if you focus on the quests, I'm pretty sure you'd level up just fine. As the person above said, she gained 2 levels just by doing the tailor quests... I started out as a tailor and almost finished the main story as a hero tailor without really going into other lives.. I don't remember having much trouble with monsters.. Oh and the napdragon is pretty strong, for someone who's level 13 so you might want to avoid it 

I'm pretty sure whatever life you choose, if you just try and complete the quests, you'd level up just fine 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> I think it has to be your room in Castele. Completing God/Creator requests + turning in gives you a _chance_ to get double reward for coins. Same with Pam's requests, except you have a chance of receiving a gold coin vs. silver



Alright thanks.. I just don't think it fits nicely in my castele room...  hahahaha


EDIT: Wait, you said the statue gives you a chance to get gold coins from pam as well, right? Well, I got a gold coin and two silver coins from pam... So that means the statue worked, right? It's in my origin island home, so I guess it doesn't matter which house it is in


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> Hi, if you focus on the quests, I'm pretty sure you'd level up just fine. As the person above said, she gained 2 levels just by doing the tailor quests... I started out as a tailor and almost finished the main story as a hero tailor without really going into other lives.. I don't remember having much trouble with monsters.. Oh and the napdragon is pretty strong, for someone who's level 13 so you might want to avoid it
> 
> I'm pretty sure whatever life you choose, if you just try and complete the quests, you'd level up just fine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thanks.. I just don't think it fits nicely in my castele room...  hahahaha
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wait, you said the statue gives you a chance to get gold coins from pam as well, right? Well, I got a gold coin and two silver coins from pam... So that means the statue worked, right? It's in my origin island home, so I guess it doesn't matter which house it is in



Well, I jsut got adept cook, so Im going to spam making cabbage rolls. 44 exp each. <3

But yeah napdragon op. Its a boss for a reason!

In anycase i gained a few levels (level 16 and more bliss bonuses..)

Also, what would be a high level for Tale of Lunares chapter 4? Level 30? If so im done for..

I also dont like Tailor, as you have to gather sooo much materials..


----------



## bloomwaker

Is that in the later levels? I've been able to buy for tailor, for the most part, though right now I've just been focused on completing the Life challenges. It'll probably be a bit harder for me once I progress further.


----------



## Cress

What I've been doing for money is making Classy Monocles. It costs 2,460 dosh for the materials for 1 and I sell them for at least 3,600 dosh  for every one I make.  I also get 155 exp per monocle.



TheOneCherry said:


> Also, what would be a high level for Tale of Lunares chapter 4? Level 30? If so im done for..



You really don't need to level up at all for the entire story. I did it finishing at level 18. (There seriously isn't a single enemy to battle in the last chapter...)


----------



## TheOneCherry

PuffleKirby21 said:


> What I've been doing for money is making Classy Monocles. It costs 2,460 dosh for the materials for 1 and I sell them for at least 3,600 dosh  for every one I make.  I also get 155 exp per monocle.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't need to level up at all for the entire story. I did it finishing at level 18. (There seriously isn't a single enemy to battle in the last chapter...)



I wonder how much chapters there are..5?


----------



## Cress

TheOneCherry said:


> I wonder how much chapters there are..5?



There's 7.


----------



## TheOneCherry

PuffleKirby21 said:


> There's 7.



In the main story!? Thats..disappointing. Please tell me theres more then the tales of lunares...


----------



## Jinglefruit

Okay, I just finished the story and that was amazing. I was expecting something pretty different ~ and seeing as I was pretty on the mark with the rest of the story, way before half the stuff was hinted (not that half of it wasn't obvious.) I thought it was going to just play out in the fairytale-ish way I foresaw. 

And I'm going to go get an e-shop card and get the DLC on monday. Seeing as I should be done with my main jobs tasks sometime tomorrow. (Alchemy, magic and mining) And just reordered my stats to focus on magic and attempting to take on the cave of shadows. (at level 49 and shadow bird 2HKOs me. Fun :j)



PuffleKirby21 said:


> What I've been doing for money is making Classy Monocles. It costs 2,460 dosh for the materials for 1 and I sell them for at least 3,600 dosh  for every one I make.  I also get 155 exp per monocle.
> 
> You really don't need to level up at all for the entire story. I did it finishing at level 18. (There seriously isn't a single enemy to battle in the last chapter...)



I've gotten to auto+ and most of the rings now. Just buy the parts from the masters shops and churn them out. Get ~3,000 dosh profit on average though as I have a large stock of mana bits and ingots. Not paid much attention to the exp gain though.


----------



## windfall

TheOneCherry said:


> In the main story!? Thats..disappointing. Please tell me theres more then the tales of lunares...



There's the DLC, if that's what you're looking for?? otherwise there's no epilogue or anything, if thats what you mean.


----------



## Cress

Just got Master rank as a Paladin! That's my second mastered life! (I still do barely any damage.)


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm barely an Adept Tailor, and Expert Hunter. Someday I'll be better at those two. In the meantime, I'll run around doing quests, like a maniac.


----------



## nard

I've finally mastered all the combat lives! Now, onto the others and then DLC for me.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

So far I've reached Creator rank in Hunter,Alxhemist,Woodcutter and soon Miner, just need to mine one Ancient Stone for Miner  today I'm going to start Wizard while finidhing Miner and Angler(Expert).


----------



## TheOneCherry

Frances-Simoun said:


> So far I've reached Creator rank in Hunter,Alxhemist,Woodcutter and soon Miner, just need to mine one Ancient Stone for Miner  today I'm going to start Wizard while finidhing Miner and Angler(Expert).



Grats.

But I've become apprentice wizard though  And now for the ridiculous 750 stars away from adept...yayyyy

Im also soon to get to level 20.  level 15, not bad! Should I start the next chapter at level 20? or jsut start it the way I am? heres what my character/stats look like:


----------



## bloomwaker

There are way too many cute things to wear in this game. Goodness me.


----------



## TheOneCherry

lynncrossing said:


> There are way too many cute things to wear in this game. Goodness me.



And that is why I chose a female despite me being male.

So cute ^_^


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

My girl's name is Gabi, and she's best as a Mercenary and she's level 10-ish...


----------



## TheOneCherry

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> My girl's name is Gabi, and she's best as a Mercenary and she's level 10-ish...



I actually havent done mercenary yet! How is the Life in general?

In otherwise, Im starting chapter 4!~ To Al Majj or something like that (Man this game has weird place names)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

TheOneCherry said:


> Grats.
> 
> But I've become apprentice wizard though  And now for the ridiculous 750 stars away from adept...yayyyy
> 
> Im also soon to get to level 20.  level 15, not bad! Should I start the next chapter at level 20? or jsut start it the way I am? heres what my character/stats look like:



Thanks! You character looks cute! Also you can finish the story at any level! You're not going to fight a super incredulously difficult boss  so just finish the story without worrying about being under levels


----------



## bloomwaker

TheOneCherry said:


> And that is why I chose a female despite me being male.
> 
> So cute ^_^



This seems to happen with a lot of games I play, too. 

I'm having quite a bit of fun with Tailoring. It brings in a pretty nice amount of Dosh.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Im so confused...

Just finished the chapter, and many things happened...

Why is there TWO talking butterflies, one called the other Yuelia...its a beautiful name, but wat. 
I did no walkthroughs so perfectly first time.. so yeah. But the other butterfly had the same hair as the girl on the roof on the port poureto chapter...I jsut liked the blonde better....

I hope next chapter it puts the pieces in place...But I gained LOTS of levels..I'll post my current character in a few minutes...

srs though, the girl in the cutscene from chapter 3 so cute ^_^ Please tell me she'll be a possible party member!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Thanks! You character looks cute! Also you can finish the story at any level! You're not going to fight a super incredulously difficult boss  so just finish the story without worrying about being under levels



a part of me tells me from this that you can compelte the story at level 6 xD


----------



## Lancelot

Ok, I need this game so I'm gonna get it once the New Nintendo 3DS comes out!


----------



## TheOneCherry

lynncrossing said:


> This seems to happen with a lot of games I play, too.
> 
> I'm having quite a bit of fun with Tailoring. It brings in a pretty nice amount of Dosh.



IMO Tailor is really hard to use. It costs alot for al lthe materials, some are scattered EVERYWHERE, and its tiring going back in forth back and forth....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ok, I need this game so I'm gonna get it once the New Nintendo 3DS comes out!



*has to wait till 2020*

But it is a good game, you should get it asap if you want, its amazing <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright, update time!

Got a new hairstyle, now I look like the girl from the roofs hair, except its strawberry.


----------



## bloomwaker

TheOneCherry said:


> IMO Tailor is really hard to use. It costs alot for al lthe materials, some are scattered EVERYWHERE, and its tiring going back in forth back and forth....



It's a bit annoying, admittedly, but the items one needs tend to be clustered in the same general area. The progression's pretty similar to the progression of combat classes. Just move from area to area to complete the quests. My experience has been that one area has everything I need for quests at certain levels or requiring certain kinds of materials.

I'm also making more Dosh than I'm losing. It makes sense, since Tailors wouldn't be able to continue making items otherwise. The stuff you makes always sells for more than what the material costs, especially if you make good+ quality items.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

TheOneCherry said:


> a part of me tells me from this that you can compelte the story at level 6 xD



Well no but as u do the story you reach lvl 20-25   without needing to do outside Life quests ECT haha


----------



## windfall

lynncrossing said:


> It's a bit annoying, admittedly, but the items one needs tend to be clustered in the same general area. The progression's pretty similar to the progression of combat classes. Just move from area to area to complete the quests. My experience has been that one area has everything I need for quests at certain levels or requiring certain kinds of materials.
> 
> I'm also making more Dosh than I'm losing. It makes sense, since Tailors wouldn't be able to continue making items otherwise. The stuff you makes always sells for more than what the material costs, especially if you make good+ quality items.



I don't remember having too much difficulty gathering tailor items either. Just the god/creator crafts need bounty drops from the trials, but that's to be expected if you want the best gear. Just requires a little planning!! 

You will definitely make more dosh than you spend. It goes for all crafting classes.    otherwise there wouldn't be a point in learning how to craft haha


----------



## TheOneCherry

omg crafting classes are broken

I got al lthe fledgling challenges-ALL of them-and reported to Vulcan. Consider me a 'apprentice' at this game. I jest I jest

i suck

Getting closer to any type of master! To master and above!

But in anycase, the crafting classes are so _fun._ seriously. Too fun. <3


----------



## bloomwaker

windfall said:


> I don't remember having too much difficulty gathering tailor items either. Just the god/creator crafts need bounty drops from the trials, but that's to be expected if you want the best gear. Just requires a little planning!!
> 
> You will definitely make more dosh than you spend. It goes for all crafting classes.    otherwise there wouldn't be a point in learning how to craft haha



Yeah, in cases like that, it totally makes sense. I'm nowhere near that point yet, though. I wish I was! Being able to craft some armor for myself sure is nice, though.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Omg.

Best twister ever. jsut saying.

But I became a adept blacksmith..Aww yeah. 

But now i'm in lvoe with Yuelia..<3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Finally focused on my other lives, mastered Miner and I've now got Hunter, Woodcutter and Tailor to master. Although, I wanna go for Hero Hunter because that final outfit is perfect.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Finally focused on my other lives, mastered Miner and I've now got Hunter, Woodcutter and Tailor to master. Although, I wanna go for Hero Hunter because that final outfit is perfect.



I wish you the most of luck.

I wonder if my next chapter is the final chapter...?


----------



## Beary

going to ramble a bit bear with me

so I LOVE this game, its good for perfectionists like me. I just mastered all lives 8D

Things I love:

The art style is just so freaking ADORABLE
The story has a few twists
More lives than I thought it would have
A rather large world, theres always something I havent discovered
Nice combat
Fun crafting
That feeling when you beat a boss !
THE COMEDY IS AMAZINF

Things I dont really like:

It gives you challenges that you arent ready for ie the napdragon challenge is for adept ?? I couldnt kill it until I was a master
when you're done, you're done
its so hard to get certain items without maxed luck
neverending missions from townspeople
really hard to get bliss after a while


ok im done


----------



## TheOneCherry

Just beat the game's main story.

So much tears ;(


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Creator Miner, Hero Angler :3 just started Wizard and I'm Adept now. Once I reach Creator with them Ill do Blacksmith/Carpenter/Tailor together and just relax from the fighting for a bit but before doing so Im going to go through the Trial of Time a few more times, I'm currently lvl 85 and if I want to make my Creator quests possible got loads more to lvl up xD


----------



## Cress

Just got Hero rank as an Alchemist! Not going to bother with getting Legend for a while.


----------



## bloomwaker

I wonder how long it will take me to get a lot of progress in for this game, especially considering I don't have much free time. When I do, I try really hard to make sure I draw. About how long in terms of hours would it take to get the top tier in one class? So far, Tailor has been a bit faster than Hunter for me, so it may vary by Life, but I'm still interested to see the variety.


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


> I wonder how long it will take me to get a lot of progress in for this game, especially considering I don't have much free time. When I do, I try really hard to make sure I draw. About how long in terms of hours would it take to get the top tier in one class? So far, Tailor has been a bit faster than Hunter for me, so it may vary by Life, but I'm still interested to see the variety.



Alchemist, which is similar to Tailor, is pretty easy when I actually try. I got around 10,000 stars today in just Alchemist because I had the money to do it and I felt like doing it. The time it took me to get from Master to Hero was under an hour, but I don't know what it's like beyond that.


----------



## bloomwaker

My experience with Tailoring has been pretty quick when I try, so I suppose it shouldn't be too bad. The weekend's essentially over now, though, so I'll have to go back to playing the game in short spurts.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Alchemist I think is one of the longer ones tbh. You need a ton of stars near the end and I still can't find 2 recipes I need. The last quest on my list requires 2 items I'd never heard of. ~ managed to find 1 of them but the last is beyond me, I've looked everywhere pretty much, and can only think it's in the endgame unlock area with really difficult bosses. S: Definitely not getting Legend on that yet. 

The only life I've completed all the quests to hit Legend (outside of DLC) is the Magicians, but that was just because I knew where everything was and switched stats to make sure I could do it. 

I've noticed to hit legend on most non combat lives requires either 500 tasks (ie tree cuts) done or hitting level 15 in a skill. While combat you just need to have defeated what is required, and usually you can beat anything with enough time and potions so long as you do more than 0 damage. So they're much easier to finish imo.


----------



## marcko0412

The paladin life is so boring... and it's quite messed up. I'm hero rank now with no quests left but still missing 1,500 stars... none of the paladin npcs are giving me quest anymore. I've talked talked to them twice, even slept and talked to all of them(tad,mustang,roslyn,porthos,mr.apfel,dragonslayer,isobel) again.. I googled and it may be the shadow dragon quest. but seriously, it's so messed up!


----------



## Cou

woah really? i really enjoyed the paladin life a lot.. it was my favorite before i tried the hunter life, like the challenges are actually worth doing especially the white and gold dragons.


----------



## Cress

So about 2 or 3 hours ago I was an Adept Woodcutter. Cou gave me a very nice axe, so I went out and got Master rank. Looking at the challenges, I felt like getting to Master would also be pretty easy, which it was. After THAT, the Master challenges were still pretty basic, so I went out and got up to Hero.
Adept to Hero in a few hours. I feel pretty good. (And now the axe Cou just gave me is outclassed by so much better stuff... Level 5 Woodcutting to level 9. Wow.)


----------



## marcko0412

Cou said:


> woah really? i really enjoyed the paladin life a lot.. it was my favorite before i tried the hunter life, like the challenges are actually worth doing especially the white and gold dragons.



Well, I'm not really a fan of close combat classes so yeah... and the glitch just made it worse for me.. Finally figured it out though so I'm doing the mercenary now and it's actually more annoying because of the quests requiring you to kill with combos. Like it's quite annoying having to time their death to the end of the required combo.


----------



## Cou

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So about 2 or 3 hours ago I was an Adept Woodcutter. Cou gave me a very nice axe, so I went out and got Master rank. Looking at the challenges, I felt like getting to Master would also be pretty easy, which it was. After THAT, the Master challenges were still pretty basic, so I went out and got up to Hero.
> Adept to Hero in a few hours. I feel pretty good. (And now the axe Cou just gave me is outclassed by so much better stuff... Level 5 Woodcutting to level 9. Wow.)


congrats and good luck!! yeah there's a lot better tools than those ,,



marcko0412 said:


> Well, I'm not really a fan of close combat classes so yeah... and the glitch just made it worse for me.. Finally figured it out though so I'm doing the mercenary now and it's actually more annoying because of the quests requiring you to kill with combos. Like it's quite annoying having to time their death to the end of the required combo.


same same, oh god bro good luck with the merc combos... i liked merc tho but just didn't like the fact that iT TOOK FOREVER TO SWING /: still my ranking in combat would be hunter > paladin > merc > magic. but anyway regarding the crap merc combos, when you get the timing, it'll be pretty easy. lmk if you need like tips tho


----------



## DJStarstryker

I just got Fantasy Life a few days ago. I got magician (my starting life) up to adept before I switched. I chose angler for switching. Angler started out as fun, but now I have to catch some of the slightly more rare fish and it's irritating. After catching so many fish in one area, you can't fish there anymore for a certain amount of time. I have 3 more apprentice challenges and they're all semi-rare ones - I need 2 more plains eels, the rainbow trout, and the forest lordfish. I know I'm searching in the right places for these, the game just hates me.


----------



## marcko0412

DJStarstryker said:


> I just got Fantasy Life a few days ago. I got magician (my starting life) up to adept before I switched. I chose angler for switching. Angler started out as fun, but now I have to catch some of the slightly more rare fish and it's irritating. After catching so many fish in one area, you can't fish there anymore for a certain amount of time. I have 3 more apprentice challenges and they're all semi-rare ones - I need 2 more plains eels, the rainbow trout, and the forest lordfish. I know I'm searching in the right places for these, the game just hates me.



Hi, the angler life really requires a lot of patience... specially when it comes to the rarer fish.. The lord forest fish could easily be seen though as it would swim around near the save point before entering the deep elderwood forest.. if it's not there, just move 2 maps away (closest would probably the cave up in deep elderwood) then check back again...


----------



## TheOneCherry

Okay, I need mega help here.

I need to get to the origin island pack.

I already beat the main game, but how am I supposed to befriend Yuelia and Noelia? Especially Noelia:She fell behind to her homeworld. I also have to reach level 50...Im level 22, 181 exp to go before 23. I need to level up fast. I cant even beat the napdragon  WHats the fastest way to get exp? Challenges and the Main story dont help me much..and I dont have the money xD

I also need to make some dosh for the crafting Lifes-any advice on that?


----------



## DJStarstryker

marcko0412 said:


> Hi, the angler life really requires a lot of patience... specially when it comes to the rarer fish.. The lord forest fish could easily be seen though as it would swim around near the save point before entering the deep elderwood forest.. if it's not there, just move 2 maps away (closest would probably the cave up in deep elderwood) then check back again...



Thanks for that tip. I've never, ever seen it before. I'm actually early enough in the game that they won't let me into deep elderwood yet. But I could try the moving 2 maps away somewhere else. 

I'm normally pretty patient, but the walking back and forth to make fish start spawning again is getting old. I was going to switch to a 3rd life to try, but I accidentally started the next chapter, and now it won't let me start a brand new class. I switched back to magician for now. Maybe I'll take a break by playing chapter 3 and then when I'm done, I'll try to catch those fish again.


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> Okay, I need mega help here.
> 
> I need to get to the origin island pack.
> 
> I already beat the main game, but how am I supposed to befriend Yuelia and Noelia? Especially Noelia:She fell behind to her homeworld. I also have to reach level 50...Im level 22, 181 exp to go before 23. I need to level up fast. I cant even beat the napdragon  WHats the fastest way to get exp? Challenges and the Main story dont help me much..and I dont have the money xD
> 
> I also need to make some dosh for the crafting Lifes-any advice on that?



Well, you don't necessarily need to buy the ingredients for the crafting lives.. How about try mastering miner/woodcutter/angler as these lives could provide you with ingredients as well as somehow help you level up without noticing... woodcutter and miner have that annoying 500 rocks/trees quest at the end tho.. I never got into these until I was on origin island though, what I did was gather dandelion puffs and made them into some clothes which gave me some dosh.. 

Oh and you befriend noelia on the starlight garden when you board the ship on the spirit tree again at level 45... and yuelia at level 50 when you talk to her in your house.

Anyway, if you have the expansion pack already, maybe I can buy some ingredients for you


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

I just got the game yesterday and I am addicted....I haven't Even barely been on the threads and I haven't played ac at all. I love the customization of the charecter. Literally took me fourty minutes to decide on my looks haha xD I am obsessiing already.


----------



## marcko0412

alexxcaughtfire said:


> I just got the game yesterday and I am addicted....I haven't Even barely been on the threads and I haven't played ac at all. I love the customization of the charecter. Literally took me fourty minutes to decide on my looks haha xD I am obsessiing already.



That's actually what got me to get the game.. I really like character  customization a lot )


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> Well, you don't necessarily need to buy the ingredients for the crafting lives.. How about try mastering miner/woodcutter/angler as these lives could provide you with ingredients as well as somehow help you level up without noticing... woodcutter and miner have that annoying 500 rocks/trees quest at the end tho.. I never got into these until I was on origin island though, what I did was gather dandelion puffs and made them into some clothes which gave me some dosh..
> 
> Oh and you befriend noelia on the starlight garden when you board the ship on the spirit tree again at level 45... and yuelia at level 50 when you talk to her in your house.
> 
> Anyway, if you have the expansion pack already, maybe I can buy some ingredients for you



Really? Thanks! I plan on mastering Blacksmith first in crafting classes, and Mercenary first in battle classes. 

But I still have a long way to go before level 45...Noelia why must you be so annoying in the main story and post game xD


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> Really? Thanks! I plan on mastering Blacksmith first in crafting classes, and Mercenary first in battle classes.
> 
> But I still have a long way to go before level 45...Noelia why must you be so annoying in the main story and post game xD



which lives have you used already? the mercenary looks really cool in battle but the quests could be annoying. Blacksmith is a good crafting class except I was stuck in hero rank for quite some time cause I can't get fir beams... but yeah, if you want, I have some spare dosh.. maybe I could get the stuff and come over... you have the dlc expansion pack, right? Just tell me which ones you need and how many


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> which lives have you used already? the mercenary looks really cool in battle but the quests could be annoying. Blacksmith is a good crafting class except I was stuck in hero rank for quite some time cause I can't get fir beams... but yeah, if you want, I have some spare dosh.. maybe I could get the stuff and come over... you have the dlc expansion pack, right? Just tell me which ones you need and how many



I have used Mercenary (Skipped novice > fledgling quest), Wizard, Cook, Blacksmith, Paladin, and Miner. Oh yeah also tailor.

Yeahhh I need alot xD I guess a even amount of all of them could be good. as much as possible, I only have 44333 dosh currently...:/


----------



## marcko0412

Alright wait, that's quite a tall order.. i'll see how much I can get


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> Alright wait, that's quite a tall order.. i'll see how much I can get



Also, can you get me some silver ingots, or a top quality silver claymore? <3


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> Also, can you get me some silver ingots, or a top quality silver claymore? <3



Alright, I'll get you silver ingots cause I don't have time to craft now cause my stats are spread for the hunter class.. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

well i got what i could, which is i guess most of the stuff from castele and port puerto.. just tell me when your portal is open


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> Alright, I'll get you silver ingots cause I don't have time to craft now cause my stats are spread for the hunter class..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well i got what i could, which is i guess most of the stuff from castele and port puerto.. just tell me when your portal is open



We have to add each other, correct? Once I do I'll open the portal

- - - Post Merge - - -



marcko0412 said:


> Alright, I'll get you silver ingots cause I don't have time to craft now cause my stats are spread for the hunter class..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> well i got what i could, which is i guess most of the stuff from castele and port puerto.. just tell me when your portal is open



Also, gratz on yoru 1,000th post! <3


----------



## marcko0412

Oh yeah, I forgot about the adding part.. lol wait a bit..  i sold some stuff so maybe I could get more things from al majiik


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about the adding part.. lol wait a bit..  i sold some stuff so maybe I could get more things from al majiik



Okay. I'm about to open portal, jsut tell me when ready.


----------



## marcko0412

Ready  Are you Viola?


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> Ready  Are you Viola?



Yes, I was Viola. But you figured that out xD

Well, I better get training! Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Less than a day later...





I did it, _i did the thing_. Now to get my Archery skill up to 15 (current is level 6), and try (and fail because I don't have the stuff that Pam wants) to get gold coins for the Spirit King Bow.


----------



## bloomwaker

I just got myself some gear from Al Maajik, including a rather ornate bow. It does make a huge difference. I was starting to feel very weak compared to the mobs there.


----------



## Thunder

windfall said:


> All the crafting lives have the exact same minigame @_@
> It's fun for a bit but after the grind, I can't say I enjoy crafting very much :\



Yeah, I was hoping that the minigames would have some variety or be a little less simplistic, especially since crafting lives are like a third of the class options. I reckon intergrating the 3DS's touchscreen could open up some options for more entertaining minigames.

So I've reached Legend in about half of my lives, Master in all but cook. Was working on maxing out the miner when I got tired of mining 500 ores and figured I'd work on maxing the woodcutter... In hindsight I probably should've expected it.

But I got 'em both! Yay!


----------



## TheOneCherry

Just beat the Earth Wraith.

took ten minutes, godangit stupid regeneration move

And I did 0-1 damage...So Erik and yuelia did most of the work.

Hey, I did it at level 26. Give me credit.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm not going to lie. For a split second I forgot who Erik was. That was truly not one of my greatest moments.


----------



## Beary

I just hit 100 hours, where has my life gone.


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> Just beat the Earth Wraith.
> 
> took ten minutes, godangit stupid regeneration move
> 
> And I did 0-1 damage...So Erik and yuelia did most of the work.
> 
> Hey, I did it at level 26. Give me credit.



I did it around that level too but it cost me a lot of potions ) If you need help with the other wraiths, I'll try and help you out 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I just hit 100 hours, where has my life gone.




I know! I didn't want to get the game at first cause I knew it would take so much of my time )


----------



## Libra

Thunder said:


> Yeah, I was hoping that the minigames would have some variety or be a little less simplistic, especially since crafting lives are like a third of the class options. I reckon intergrating the 3DS's touchscreen could open up some options for more entertaining minigames.
> 
> So I've reached Legend in about half of my lives, Master in all but cook. Was working on maxing out the miner when I got tired of mining 500 ores and figured I'd work on maxing the woodcutter... In hindsight I probably should've expected it.
> 
> But I got 'em both! Yay!



Congrats! 

I kinda burnt myself out on the mini-games. I find them boring and there's almost no variety in them. I just had no fun trying to level up in those Lives.  I did try Alchemist to make my own SP Potions and Life Cures, but at some point I just sold whatever I didn't need (I did mine and cut down everything in sight, that definitely helped to get materials) and just bought whatever I needed.

I've tried to get back into the game, but I beat the Tower a while ago and I'm pretty much done with it now. I don't regret buying this game and if it ever has a sequel, I'll definitely buy that one as well. I just wish the mini-games had been more interesting, but that's just me. And that there was less text in this game because I just kept spamming the X-button.


----------



## bloomwaker

Beary said:


> I just hit 100 hours, where has my life gone.



I'm still at under 20 hours, but I have one game in particular that I've sunk over 500 hours into. Whoops. 

Judging by how much fun I'm having, Fantasy Life will eat a good portion of my life, too.


----------



## isebrilia

I haven't picked up Fantasy Life ever since I received ACNL for Christmas


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> I did it around that level too but it cost me a lot of potions ) If you need help with the other wraiths, I'll try and help you out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I didn't want to get the game at first cause I knew it would take so much of my time )



Actually, how much does the nap dragon drop exp? I heard it drops 400...

I definitely need help with the wraiths-so annoying -.- They heal, they multiple attacks which like 5HKO and how many hits per multi hit attack? 5. hahahahha

In anycase, I still need to level up :/ I WANT NOELIA. Simple enough..


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> Actually, how much does the nap dragon drop exp? I heard it drops 400...
> 
> I definitely need help with the wraiths-so annoying -.- They heal, they multiple attacks which like 5HKO and how many hits per multi hit attack? 5. hahahahha
> 
> In anycase, I still need to level up :/ I WANT NOELIA. Simple enough..


400? O: it always dropped 1k+ for me even when i was like level 80-100 so trying to level up wasn't much of a drag.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> 400? O: it always dropped 1k+ for me even when i was like level 80-100 so trying to level up wasn't much of a drag.



I didnt know the exact amount of it. DOnt blame me 

But do you have a recommendation to level up at level 26?


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> I didnt know the exact amount of it. DOnt blame me
> 
> But do you have a recommendation to level up at level 26?


ah well, i'm not so sure but trying out lives was a good level grinding for me, i hit lvl 50 just by being mercenary, woodcutter, and carpenter without realizing so i guess any combat + collecting/crafting is good, and around lvl 50 you can start grinding the napdragon lol. battling the last boss you had to beat over and over (considering it's the highest level boss you can take down) will give you most average exp right now though. and uhm playing online also gives out a lot of exp. anyway good luck!

if you still need help with the wraiths and you have dlc, i'd love to help you out!


----------



## marcko0412

isebrilia said:


> I haven't picked up Fantasy Life ever since I received ACNL for Christmas



It was the other way around for me, I haven't picked up ACNL ever since I got Fantasy Life

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheOneCherry said:


> I didnt know the exact amount of it. DOnt blame me
> 
> But do you have a recommendation to level up at level 26?




Do you want to go do the boss quests now? 

Well I never really focused on leveling up, I just focused on doing the different quests that the lives give me, and I ended up being fine.. I was level 43 just by reaching hero tailor and legend wizard and when I needed to be level 50 for the origin island story, I just did the alchemy quests and I reached level 50 without even noticing


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> ah well, i'm not so sure but trying out lives was a good level grinding for me, i hit lvl 50 just by being mercenary, woodcutter, and carpenter without realizing so i guess any combat + collecting/crafting is good, and around lvl 50 you can start grinding the napdragon lol. battling the last boss you had to beat over and over (considering it's the highest level boss you can take down) will give you most average exp right now though. and uhm playing online also gives out a lot of exp. anyway good luck!
> 
> if you still need help with the wraiths and you have dlc, i'd love to help you out!





marcko0412 said:


> It was the other way around for me, I haven't picked up ACNL ever since I got Fantasy Life
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to go do the boss quests now?
> 
> Well I never really focused on leveling up, I just focused on doing the different quests that the lives give me, and I ended up being fine.. I was level 43 just by reaching hero tailor and legend wizard and when I needed to be level 50 for the origin island story, I just did the alchemy quests and I reached level 50 without even noticing



I jsut want the DLC and ocne I can beat the napdragon on my own with decent ease, I know I'm ready for the DLC. So leveling is my first goal.

Though if you guys have really good exp bosses, and you could help me defeat them, that would be amazing. <3

But the crafting classes are very slow in giving exp..:/


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> I jsut want the DLC and ocne I can beat the napdragon on my own with decent ease, I know I'm ready for the DLC. So leveling is my first goal.
> 
> Though if you guys have really good exp bosses, and you could help me defeat them, that would be amazing. <3
> 
> But the crafting classes are very slow in giving exp..:/


the collecting ones are pretty quick (most likely bc you'd be too busy hunting for the rare drop ones ahhhgh) and omg if you have dlc, i'll def play with you and we can slay big monsters and we can get the exp drops :^)


----------



## marcko0412

Don't focus on the exp, it will feel slow if you keep tracking it. Just do the quests and you won't realize maybe you're a few levels up...

The good exp bosses are mostly in origin island, idk if I can take you there.. Or well, the tailor God quest gives good exp too... But anyway, if you need help with future wraiths or bosses, I can help out 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> the collecting ones are pretty quick (most likely bc you'd be too busy hunting for the rare drop ones ahhhgh) and omg if you have dlc, i'll def play with you and we can slay big monsters and we can get the exp drops :^)





He has DLC By the way cause we have connected before 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I leveled up with tailor a lot cause I had to gather shadow mana from the calamitus LOL


----------



## Cou

marcko0412 said:


> Don't focus on the exp, it will feel slow if you keep tracking it. Just do the quests and you won't realize maybe you're a few levels up...
> 
> The good exp bosses are mostly in origin island, idk if I can take you there.. Or well, the tailor God quest gives good exp too... But anyway, if you need help with future wraiths or bosses, I can help out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has DLC By the way cause we have connected before
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and I leveled up with tailor a lot cause I had to gather shadow mana from the calamitus LOL


ooh coolbeans hopefully we can all play sometime //i'm desp bc i need motivation to pick this game up again orz;;

and lol i think i just bought the ingredients but i leveled up a lot in carpenter bc i was farming for dosh then outta nowhere i just earned a lot of exp O:


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> the collecting ones are pretty quick (most likely bc you'd be too busy hunting for the rare drop ones ahhhgh) and omg if you have dlc, i'll def play with you and we can slay big monsters and we can get the exp drops :^)



Part of me is jsut like "BRING IT ON!!!!" *dies* ANd the other says "How about No?"

But I do have DLC-I just need to get to level 50 and befriend the god daughters themselves. A good start would be killing the Napdragon a couple of times...

- - - Post Merge - - -



marcko0412 said:


> Don't focus on the exp, it will feel slow if you keep tracking it. Just do the quests and you won't realize maybe you're a few levels up...
> 
> The good exp bosses are mostly in origin island, idk if I can take you there.. Or well, the tailor God quest gives good exp too... But anyway, if you need help with future wraiths or bosses, I can help out
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has DLC By the way cause we have connected before
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and I leveled up with tailor a lot cause I had to gather shadow mana from the calamitus LOL



Well perhaps we could beat a couple of bosses? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cou said:


> ooh coolbeans hopefully we can all play sometime //i'm desp bc i need motivation to pick this game up again orz;;
> 
> and lol i think i just bought the ingredients but i leveled up a lot in carpenter bc i was farming for dosh then outta nowhere i just earned a lot of exp O:



omg I can imagine us all fighting the hardest boss ever and winning..w00t?


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> Part of me is jsut like "BRING IT ON!!!!" *dies* ANd the other says "How about No?"
> 
> But I do have DLC-I just need to get to level 50 and befriend the god daughters themselves. A good start would be killing the Napdragon a couple of times...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well perhaps we could beat a couple of bosses?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg I can imagine us all fighting the hardest boss ever and winning..w00t?



Well, I'm ready to go whenever


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> Part of me is jsut like "BRING IT ON!!!!" *dies* ANd the other says "How about No?"
> 
> But I do have DLC-I just need to get to level 50 and befriend the god daughters themselves. A good start would be killing the Napdragon a couple of times...


haha! well.. you'll have to go thru them sometime so 

and yeah if anything i can help you get to level 50 when we beat reveria's big bosses 8) -- no need to go to origin island, tbh even at lvl 50 i was fricking useless there, some bunnies can knock me out bye



> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well perhaps we could beat a couple of bosses?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg I can imagine us all fighting the hardest boss ever and winning..w00t?



hooooo i'm down


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> haha! well.. you'll have to go thru them sometime so
> 
> and yeah if anything i can help you get to level 50 when we beat reveria's big bosses 8) -- no need to go to origin island, tbh even at lvl 50 i was fricking useless there, some bunnies can knock me out bye
> 
> 
> 
> hooooo i'm down



Well, How about we beat a napdragon and go from there? 3v1, Bring it dragon. *dies*

WHich world?

- - - Post Merge - - -



marcko0412 said:


> Well, I'm ready to go whenever



ALright!


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> Well, How about we beat a napdragon and go from there? 3v1, Bring it dragon. *dies*
> 
> WHich world?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ALright!


ooh you wanna play now? i'll add you, and yeah there's a lot of dragons in reveria anyway, like uhm.. have you battled that white/golden dragon one... that was hell..


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> ooh you wanna play now? i'll add you, and yeah there's a lot of dragons in reveria anyway, like uhm.. have you battled that white/golden dragon one... that was hell..



Im level 25, what do yo uthink? xD

I'll add you now as well. shall I open the portal or someone else?


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> Im level 25, what do yo uthink? xD
> 
> I'll add you now as well. shall I open the portal or someone else?



hmp i'll open my portal then ^^ and nah that's good, if i die tho please heal me lmao

@marcko are you available right now?

also i can only play for an hour right now but i'll be back again like 8PM PST??


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> hmp i'll open my portal then ^^ and nah that's good, if i die tho please heal me lmao
> 
> @marcko are you available right now?
> 
> also i can only play for an hour right now but i'll be back again like 8PM PST??



Alright! Cou, have you added marcko yet? I will be a paladin, and I'll try to be a shield!


----------



## marcko0412

Cou said:


> hmp i'll open my portal then ^^ and nah that's good, if i die tho please heal me lmao
> 
> @marcko are you available right now?
> 
> also i can only play for an hour right now but i'll be back again like 8PM PST??



I'll have to add you up too then


----------



## TheOneCherry

My character is Viola! So if you see a girl named Viola, thats me. Also, Im male.

females too cute


----------



## marcko0412

Added


----------



## Cou

haha no problem, and added both of you! i'll just go get my gears ready for battle and open my gates, ahh i'm excited


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> haha no problem, and added both of you! i'll just go get my gears ready for battle and open my gates, ahh i'm excited



Nothing like the anticipation for a battle!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im ready whenever you are, so psot when portal is up!


----------



## marcko0412

Cou said:


> haha no problem, and added both of you! i'll just go get my gears ready for battle and open my gates, ahh i'm excited



Are you Nicole?


----------



## Cou

marcko0412 said:


> Are you Nicole?



yeah! :]


----------



## marcko0412

I'm getting an error message :/


----------



## Cou

ohno what happened :[

shall we go to yours??


----------



## marcko0412

Mine or cherry's?


----------



## TheOneCherry

We must go to his!


----------



## Cou

i'm afraid, i feel like we're spamming this thread omg.. but marc, yours


----------



## marcko0412

Opening portal.. Ign: maxine


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> i'm afraid, i feel like we're spamming this thread omg.. but marc's yours



ikr!  Perhaps a privat PM situation would be better?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm not sure what is going on, but can I join the online fun too?


----------



## bloomwaker

I just got Master Hunter. I didn't realize there would be a song. It's super cute.


----------



## fashions

The song's cute, but when you get master more than once it gets tiring. x)


----------



## bloomwaker

Well, the game doesn't really force one to watch it. I just didn't want to skip it on my very first go, haha.


----------



## fashions

Oh also I was wondering if anyone can help with being a Legend Angler?

Basically, I'm one challenge away from being Legend, and it's this one:



> "Pull it Quickly!"
> 
> "Successfully use Quick Pull ((X) charged attack) 10 times while fishing."



I'm 9/10 for that challenge, but I can't seem to get 10/10?? Like, I've been doing that X pull every single time I fish, but it's not registering it for some reason? It's really frustrating because I'm 50 stars away from being Legend and I want to just get it done. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nope, I realised my problem. It's literally in the name, I was taking too long with the X pull that's why.


----------



## TheOneCherry

I just got Master Paladin. Gotta thank Cou and markco. I leveled up two stages in one report..

godly.

Well, Heres to another day of fantasy life~!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> I just got Master Hunter. I didn't realize there would be a song. It's super cute.



IKR! So cute ^_^ I died from cuteness when I saw my character star in it...

Well, Anyone got advice for a master paladin?


----------



## Cou

ah congrats cherry! i'm sorry i had to leave so soon, you coulda leveled up more :C but it was fun i was laughing so hard LMAO ESP WHEN WE ALL KEPT GETTING LOST OMG thank goddess celestia for warping :] the napdragon was still the best to farm since it always dropped 1k+ exp about 100% of the time huh.. don't remember the other dragons dropping exp points tbh.. was fun dragon hunting with you guys though ^_^

anyway ahh master songs are so cute, i really enjoyed the angler one and i think carpenter as well (i just loved everything about carpenter hehe) -- i even went and changed outfit before talking to my master when hitting master rank because i wanna dress up for the party/music :^)

master paladin.. hmm, didn't you like clear 4 more quests that weren't even on your list when we played? lol, nothing really, just talk to the npcs and do the quests and you'll be fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I'm not sure what is going on, but can I join the online fun too?


if you have dlc, ofc! hopefully we'll catch each other online sometime


----------



## DJStarstryker

So I finished chapter 3 earlier today, so I can go to Port Puerto whenever. Until I get the house there, is there any way I can travel there faster other than riding a horse? I'm just grateful that renting a horse is super cheap. -_-


----------



## Gracelia

DJStarstryker said:


> So I finished chapter 3 earlier today, so I can go to Port Puerto whenever. Until I get the house there, is there any way I can travel there faster other than riding a horse? I'm just grateful that renting a horse is super cheap. -_-



West Castele, use the planes to go there~ I think it should be available at this point


----------



## LeilaChan

How many siry chapters are there:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Story


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

LeilaChan said:


> How many siry chapters are there:3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Story


Tales of Lunares  has 7 chapters. Origin Island has 2 chapters = Tales of Lunares EX:1 and Tales of Lunares EX: 2.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Started Hunter today. Such a fun class 

Any tips on mastering Hunter? It will be the next attacking class I master.


----------



## bloomwaker

Is it still the case where if you have DLC, you can't play with someone who doesn't have it? I'm not at the point where I can get it yet, but if that's the case, I'd rather wait to see if my friend can get it too.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> Is it still the case where if you have DLC, you can't play with someone who doesn't have it? I'm not at the point where I can get it yet, but if that's the case, I'd rather wait to see if my friend can get it too.



You can play together, as long as you both bought it or didnt buy it.

If one bought it but the other didnt, you cant play together. You dont need to unlock it-I played with someone who unlocked it and I'm level 32..I think.

Actually, does anyone want to play together to beat bosses? You need to bu ythe DLC. Explained above.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ah, I see. I'll wait then. The friend I want to play with in particular (she's the reason I got the game) doesn't know if she's getting DLC yet.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> Ah, I see. I'll wait then. The friend I want to play with in particular (she's the reason I got the game) doesn't know if she's getting DLC yet.



<3 Glad to help.

Have him/er look at some Origin Island videos. If they like it, have her decide. It IS $9 USA dollars..


----------



## bloomwaker

I'll be asking her later. She's rather busy with work so it may take a bit to get a response, but ideally, I want to be able to play with her. I have plenty of time, in any case. I'm sure it will be a while before I can even run out of things to do in this game.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I wasn't even going for God Hunter, my hand slipped.
Second life to get to God rank, Now to get my Woodcutter life to Master and start a Carpenter life to open up the Fluffkin Vault. Bahh, so many challenges to do (and materials).


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I wasn't even going for God Hunter, my hand slipped.
> Second life to get to God rank, Now to get my Woodcutter life to Master and start a Carpenter life to open up the Fluffkin Vault. Bahh, so many challenges to do (and materials).



teach me your secret


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheOneCherry said:


> teach me your secret



Magic can help you out quite a bit, that is all. The Heaven Bird is the hardest God in Training challenge. I switched between Ice Magic and using my bow. It took me, 15 minutes or so and I was able to defeat him.


----------



## bloomwaker

I've gone into the Ancient Ruins and have been leveling rather quickly, all because there were challenges I needed to complete in there. I can't really take on any of the bigger bosses yet, though. Haha. Or rather, I could, but it would take a while and a lot of preparation. It's probably more cost-effective if I wait a bit.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> I've gone into the Ancient Ruins and have been leveling rather quickly, all because there were challenges I needed to complete in there. I can't really take on any of the bigger bosses yet, though. Haha. Or rather, I could, but it would take a while and a lot of preparation. It's probably more cost-effective if I wait a bit.



I can help you take them down if you want..Im level 33, but I'm strong!


But can anyone forge me atop quality greatsword that is used by great sword level 5? (Its for mercenary) I may be a Expert Blacksmith, but I dont have Platinum or a good godly hammer that helps me forge faster to get me a to pquality..


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

TheOneCherry said:


> You can play together, as long as you both bought it or didnt buy it.
> 
> If one bought it but the other didnt, you cant play together. You dont need to unlock it-I played with someone who unlocked it and I'm level 32..I think.
> 
> Actually, does anyone want to play together to beat bosses? You need to bu ythe DLC. Explained above.



I can help you battle bosses if you want. I may only be level 38, but I have helped my friends beat hard bosses while being very underleveled.


----------



## TheOneCherry

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I can help you battle bosses if you want. I may only be level 38, but I have helped my friends beat hard bosses while being very underleveled.



w00t

Im in my 30's levels as well-together we can make 60!....?


----------



## tarakdeep

I finally got all creator :3(Cook is hell)


----------



## TheOneCherry

tarakdeep said:


> I finally got all creator :3(Cook is hell)



Grats. How is Cook bad to get creator for? try Tailor.


----------



## tarakdeep

TheOneCherry said:


> Grats. How is Cook bad to get creator for? try Tailor.



Well you have to get all cook skills(meat, cooking, fish, eggs vegs) to 15


----------



## marcko0412

tarakdeep said:


> I finally got all creator :3(Cook is hell)



Cook's the only life I haven't touched, everything else is creator already.. Idk, I'm too lazy to even start it )


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

TheOneCherry said:


> w00t
> 
> Im in my 30's levels as well-together we can make 60!....?



Cool. We can be the best level 30 team ever! I am a Hero with magician. Would you like to play sometime?


----------



## TheOneCherry

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Cool. We can be the best level 30 team ever! I am a Hero with magician. Would you like to play sometime?



omg a hero

Im a master Paladin as my highest rank, though I need a new weapon xD I'll PM ya so we dont spam the thread


----------



## marcko0412

tarakdeep said:


> I finally got all creator :3(Cook is hell)



Okay now I agree.. Cook Life is hell! I hate you Fancy Sashimi Set... and the lvl 15 requirements.. X.X


----------



## TheOneCherry

Going to try to kill Napdragon with only Yuelia as a Ally

ALso, do you need to be level 45 to get back to lunares? Because I see no way of getting Noelia otherwise..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheOneCherry said:


> Going to try to kill Napdragon with only Yuelia as a Ally
> 
> ALso, do you need to be level 45 to get back to lunares? Because I see no way of getting Noelia otherwise..



You'll need to get to level 45, then you'll receive a letter from Noelia saying to come to the Starlight Garden.

Woodcutter mastered, now onto Carpenter


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> You'll need to get to level 45, then you'll receive a letter from Noelia saying to come to the Starlight Garden.
> 
> Woodcutter mastered, now onto Carpenter



WHat lifes the easiest to master?

But huh.


----------



## bloomwaker

I hit Hero Hunter last night and found some neat armor. 
I couldn't afford the whole set though, so I'm in the middle of making Tailor items to sell for some good Dosh. I'll have to resume that during my break.


----------



## LeilaChan

I need some advice on how to kill the napdragon


----------



## tsantsa

Ive always wanted to kill a napdragon


----------



## TheOneCherry

E m m a said:


> Ive always wanted to kill a napdragon



I just did.

Died 4 times....Thats what I get with using only myself and Yuelia ALONE. No one else. Just Me, Yuelia, and the Napdragon.

*goes to take a nap while fighting napdragon*

Well, I now started all the lives. Carpenter is pretty fun-I can get better Bows, rods...especially rods, I love the Angler Life even though I hate seafood and fish and fishing and the patience..xD

 ialso caught the forest fish that is a 'boss' to catch because it is hard and long to catch with the guppy rod..lol


----------



## Glaceon2000

I just defeated the napdragon alone at level 55. I also defeated it at level 48(?) with Yuelia.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Glaceon2000 said:


> I just defeated the napdragon alone at level 55. I also defeated it at level 48(?) with Yuelia.



I beat it as level..30-35?

loololololol


----------



## JCnator

If you know what to do, Napdragon is fairly easy to kill compared to his palette-swap cousins, especially if you favor more on hit-and-run approach. But, this is still a time-consuming ordeal for an Adept quest of Paladin. It's best to wait until you're around at level 40 and have strong enough NPCs/Players alongside with you. Personally, I've defeated one while I'm at level 35, with a lot of potions gone to waste. If you're struggling with a overly tough opponent, that basically means you need to grind for exp. It's simple as that. Now for the more specific details on how to fight the Napdragons.

The Napdragons you encounter on the East Grassy Plains won't aggro after you until you decide to launch an attack, but the other types of dragons will. These guys (and its palette-swapped cousins) tend to have high HP, Defense and Offense to ensure that this battle will be some sort of an endurance test. They can spit fire at you (with his head raising up), ram at you and swipe their tail to hit everyone surrounding them. They occasionally summon a rain of fires plummeting down around them when they's growling upwards, so staying far away when that happens is key to survival. Their attack pattern will change when they deplete half of their HP bar, with certain attacks being used more often than earlier, so take that into account.

It's best to launch charged powerful attacks while he's spitting fire out of his mouth, and a few non-charged quick attacks immediately after any other attack and before the next one.
Paladins will have an easier time if they can use their shields to significantly reduce damages outputted by the giant beast. If you don't have time to dodge their attacks, this is a pretty good alternative. Be sure to bring up a lot of HP recovery items (and SP recovery ones if you rely a lot on SP), and preferably NPCs/Players with you. Items that boost your damage output will make the battle a bit faster.

The fights with the other types of dragons will be pretty much similar to this one, but with higher stats and status-inflicting moves.


----------



## tsantsa

What NPC'S Would you reccomend ?  I cant get Yuelia for some reason, but i have completed the luneres missions.


----------



## TheOneCherry

E m m a said:


> What NPC'S Would you reccomend ?  I cant get Yuelia for some reason, but i have completed the luneres missions.



Talk to Yuelia in your room and say "Join my party!" She'll join you and you cant talk to her as a butterfly for bliss checks untilk you dismiss her.


----------



## JCnator

E m m a said:


> What NPC'S Would you reccomend ?  I cant get Yuelia for some reason, but i have completed the luneres missions.



There's also Odin from Al Majik, which is overpowered as heck.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

TheOneCherry said:


> I beat it as level..30-35?
> 
> loololololol



The first time I beat the Napdragon was when I was a level 23 wizard. As a team, we both defeated it rather easily.


----------



## TheOneCherry

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> The first time I beat the Napdragon was when I was a level 23 wizard. As a team, we both defeated it rather easily.



*dies from jaw being open too long and hard*

Someone I think said to stay away from the Napdragon when level 20-30...

You daredevil you


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

TheOneCherry said:


> *dies from jaw being open too long and hard*
> 
> Someone I think said to stay away from the Napdragon when level 20-30...
> 
> You daredevil you



I believe someone did say to stay away from the Napdragon at low levels, but when I seen that message I said to myself: “Is that a challenge?!” I recklessly rushed into battle by myself and I was doing minimal damage and each hit did around half my HP. My magic leveled up a lot and I did manage to beat the napdragon. It took me about an hour to do so though. lol


----------



## marcko0412

E m m a said:


> What NPC'S Would you reccomend ?  I cant get Yuelia for some reason, but i have completed the luneres missions.



I always go for Odin and Ophelia... or well, if you're far enough in the game, Jinx


----------



## TheOneCherry

Can someone help me get creator rank for Wizard? I just NEED that Jinx on my team~

Shes so Purr-fect at Meowing PUN-ishments for MEOWW-ish wizards.

#PunCeption

I think I'm a adept wizard, but I could be apprentice.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Finally got to Master Carpenter and unlocked the Fluffkin Vault!. Carpenter was a nightmare to get through though, I had to buy all these stuffs and woah where'd my dosh go.
So I went and got some Starry furniture, then I sold some of my extra mana's, sacks of money, some stuff I made....
I went from 200k to 680k.... omg


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Finally got to Master Carpenter and unlocked the Fluffkin Vault!. Carpenter was a nightmare to get through though, I had to buy all these stuffs and woah where'd my dosh go.
> So I went and got some Starry furniture, then I sold some of my extra mana's, sacks of money, some stuff I made....
> I went from 200k to 680k.... omg



then there's me who has 30k


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Finally got to Master Carpenter and unlocked the Fluffkin Vault!. Carpenter was a nightmare to get through though, I had to buy all these stuffs and woah where'd my dosh go.
> So I went and got some Starry furniture, then I sold some of my extra mana's, sacks of money, some stuff I made....
> I went from 200k to 680k.... omg



Grats, and you only did that in a few hours. Wow, amazing!Q

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> then there's me who has 30k



then theres me with 0k

Actually I have 100k max I think..not sure, for all I know it might be 1,000k xD

....
yeah its 1000k


----------



## nard

I finally mastered a non-combat life! Legendary Angler, here I come!


----------



## marcko0412

Fuzzling said:


> I finally mastered a non-combat life! Legendary Angler, here I come!



Congratulations! the angler was pretty hard for me cause of the rare fish.... I'm just not patient enough.. LOL!!


----------



## jupisan

So Im getting this game tomorrow. Im asking you guys what advice you can give me.


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> So Im getting this game tomorrow. Im asking you guys what advice you can give me.



Well, there are tips on the first post when you click the spoiler... Aside from those, here's a suggestion. If you're 100% sure that you really want this game, then buy the DLC as well before creating your character cause it gives you more cutomization options and well, most players have it so you have better chances of connecting with people if ever... the DLC costs $8.99 if ever you do consider it.


----------



## JCnator

jupisan said:


> So Im getting this game tomorrow. Im asking you guys what advice you can give me.



I recommend you to read the "Getting started and completing the main story" section of this OP. This will help you enjoy the game a lot more. Completing the main storyline will take you at least 7 to 20 hours depending on your gaming skill, reading speed and time management.


----------



## TheOneCherry

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I recommend you to read the "Getting started and completing the main story" section of this OP. This will help you enjoy the game a lot more. Completing the main storyline will take you at least 7 to 20 hours depending on your gaming skill, reading speed and time management.



Actually the storyline took me 5 hours because of reading all the dialogue..What can I say, Im a fast reader..

But actually, what Im wondering is how the snow outfit from the code "Snow daze!" makes the story easier...?


----------



## jupisan

Can you use magic wand with a paladian shield once you get the ability?


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> Can you use magic wand with a paladian shield once you get the ability?



I'll test this out later after I go through the trial of light... but even if it is possible, I don't think it's ideal cause if you have a shield on, you probably won't be able to use the x-chardged magic...

Edit: It's not possible, the wand gets unequiped


----------



## jupisan

marcko0412 said:


> I'll test this out later after I go through the trial of light... but even if it is possible, I don't think it's ideal cause if you have a shield on, you probably won't be able to use the x-chardged magic...
> 
> Edit: It's not possible, the wand gets unequiped



Aww thanks for testing it out.


----------



## Gracelia

TheOneCherry said:


> Actually the storyline took me 5 hours because of reading all the dialogue..What can I say, Im a fast reader..
> 
> But actually, what Im wondering is how the snow outfit from the code "Snow daze!" makes the story easier...?



huh what lol
i dont think that snow daze outfit makes it easier to play? i dont even think it adds any worthy stats

unless the outfit somehow gives you a confidence boost in gameplay~ :,D (i'd think the mysterious outfit makes it "easier" since it actually gives worthwhile stat boosts on a wizard).


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gracelia said:


> huh what lol
> i dont think that snow daze outfit makes it easier to play? i dont even think it adds any worthy stats
> 
> unless the outfit somehow gives you a confidence boost in gameplay~ :,D (i'd think the mysterious outfit makes it "easier" since it actually gives worthwhile stat boosts on a wizard).


same here
The snow daze outift does give you a little bit more stat points, but it doesn't make the game easier. Mysterious costume however, does give you decent stats.


----------



## marcko0412

Twilight Sparkle said:


> same here
> The snow daze outift does give you a little bit more stat points, but it doesn't make the game easier. Mysterious costume however, does give you decent stats.



Well it was written on the original post that the Snow Daze will help you complete the story... I myself wondered why but couldn't be bothered to go and key in the password for it and check the effects )


----------



## JCnator

I had no trouble on completing the main storyline with that snow outfit set, mainly because I was a mercenary. It gives you just the "bare minimum" of stats without immediately having to level up, as there's no level restriction with them. Once you're done with the main story and found a better armor and such, you can sell these things for quite a lot of Dosh.

So, what's the best password-based clothing/armor set for potential newcomers?


----------



## marcko0412

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I had no trouble on completing the main storyline with that snow outfit set, mainly because I was a mercenary. It gives you just the "bare minimum" of stats without immediately having to level up, as there's no level restriction with them. Once you're done with the main story and found a better armor and such, you can sell these things for quite a lot of Dosh.
> 
> So, what's the best password-based clothing/armor set for potential newcomers?



Not really sure as I barely claimed them but I heard the elegant outfit is good for skill growth and the princely outfit is good for exp or something.. idk.. I'm not even sure about the names )


----------



## Glaceon2000

I just started the tailor life yesterday, it's pretty fun so far! The only thing I don't like is I have to run around to get pretty much everything :/


----------



## jupisan

Oh man Im liking this game. Im a wizard and love it. Got the DLC also and got the pet and bigger pouch. 
People who are Wizards should I distribute my stats on strength,vitality and intelligently.


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> Oh man Im liking this game. Im a wizard and love it. Got the DLC also and got the pet and bigger pouch.
> People who are Wizards should I distribute my stats on strength,vitality and intelligently.



No, I'd say Intelligence and Focus


----------



## jupisan

marcko0412 said:


> No, I'd say Intelligence and Focus



Cool and thanks.


----------



## FrozenLover

Any tips on killing the ancient nap dragon?


----------



## windfall

FrozenLover said:


> Any tips on killing the ancient nap dragon?



What level are you? Are your stats optimised? What weapon are you using?

I killed the ancient napdragon for the first time when i was level 123 with optimal stats and divine gear. 

All the god/creator quests for combat classes are pretty difficult. :\ really need to be a good level.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Alright, Im now expert Wizard. Apparently I shouldnt make sudden movements because cats like Jinx have a tendency to pounce on whatever moves-especially butterflies and mice. Yuelia, ya better watch your back...

So close yet so far to Master...


----------



## J087

I picked the Carpenter rank, but so far I'm disliking the game. Could it be that certain classes just don't have much action in them? I haven't played far yet but I feel like all I do is making furniture for everyone. I also think I expected the game to have much less conversation and more playing  at own will like in AC:NL.


Q: If you change your life later in the game, will you be able to play the same way (quests/events)  as if you were to start with that life?


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> I picked the Carpenter rank, but so far I'm disliking the game. Could it be that certain classes just don't have much action in them? I haven't played far yet but I feel like all I do is making furniture for everyone. I also think I expected the game to have much less conversation and more playing  at own will like in AC:NL.
> 
> 
> Q: If you change your life later in the game, will you be able to play the same way (quests/events)  as if you were to start with that life?



IMO, the main goal of Fantasy Life is to play all the lives, feel which one you like best, and become that best Life.
Also to complete the story.

A:Yes, it will work the exact same way if you started with it or changed to it. The same for every person-every rank, skill, or Master (Well, different masters but they all have a master)


----------



## J087

Thank you for replying. I'll do some more Carpenter stuff, and than I'll check a fighting class.


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> Thank you for replying. I'll do some more Carpenter stuff, and than I'll check a fighting class.



Hi, it's also possible that the carpenter life isn't a good starting life... It's one of the lives that I finished later in the game and even though I thought I was prepared for it because I did woodcutter first so I'd have enough logs to craft with, I ended up needing more logs and other stuff from other lives.. So I guess the carpenter life is quite dependent on other lives... Oh and yeah the game is very wordy, but I think the story is nice anyway.. But if you're not a fan of texts, then you can just opt to not read the dialogue as you would be guided throughout the story... Oh and you don't necessarily have to progress with the story all the time.. I usually finish one chapter, then explore as much as possible then only proceed with the next chapter if there's nothing more to do


----------



## J087

If say a Paladin needs a sword, does a quest or npc give you one? Do you have to buy one? Or do you have to become a miner first to get the ore and then a blacksmith to craft it, in order to continue your Paladin adventure?

Or is it so that you can just make better weapons for fighter classes, meaning defeating monsters will become easier, when you also are a miner and blacksmith?


And on a different note:
What's the function of that tiny sun-like icon in the upper part of your lower screen? (where the map is)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

J087 said:


> If say a Paladin needs a sword, does a quest or npc give you one? Do you have to buy one? Or do you have to become a miner first to get the ore and then a blacksmith to craft it, in order to continue your Paladin adventure?



When you start any life, your Life Master will always give you a sword/bow/wand/saw etc. You can buy better swords and stuff around stores as your skill levels up.


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> If say a Paladin needs a sword, does a quest or npc give you one? Do you have to buy one? Or do you have to become a miner first to get the ore and then a blacksmith to craft it, in order to continue your Paladin adventure?
> 
> Or is it so that you can just make better weapons for fighter classes, meaning defeating monsters will become easier, when you also are a miner and blacksmith?
> 
> 
> And on a different note:
> What's the function of that tiny sun-like icon in the upper part of your lower screen? (where the map is)



You can buy, recieve a beginners weapon from a life master, or craft a weapon from blacksmiths or carpenters. Though you need the skill level to equip it...Stuff like Bows, Fishing Rods, and Wands can be crafted as a carpenter, while Long/Greatswords and frying pans and armor? Thats a blacksmiths job.

The little sun icon on the top of the bottom screen is the time of day.


----------



## J087

TheOneCherry said:


> The little sun icon on the top of the bottom screen is the time of day.



An in-game day I assume. Seems the DS time and date don't affect this game like they did in AC:NL.
I kind of start to like this game.


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> An in-game day I assume. Seems the DS time and date don't affect this game like they did in AC:NL.
> I kind of start to like this game.



It seems boring at first but as you rise in ranks in new lives and complete the chapters, it becomes addicting. I just reached 50 hours on it.


----------



## milkyi

Is there an easy way to level up?


----------



## Cirom

Recently got this game (Yesterday!) and have been quite enjoying it. Currently have the Tailor (Apprentice) and Hunter (Fledgeling) Lives, and Character Level 12. Totally up for netplay if anyone's interested, although take note that I'm rather low-level compared to everyone else. ;D

.. In semi-related news, where do I even get Seashell Buttons from? ;o

@Yuelia: I found that good ways to level up were to just either craft an item repeatedly (single item, no auto) or just to go out into the wilds and do battle with everything you see. Completing quests also seems to give a fair bit of experience. Though, like I said - level 12. I don't know THAT much on this yet ;D


----------



## TheOneCherry

A coupel of hours ago I took Yuelia and Odin and I tried to conquer the goods in the treasure chamber in anchient ruins..

Lets just say I died at the worst spot possible-the boss (forgot what it was called, is weak to water and has annoying lightning attacks) has a few hundred HP left, Im running out of potions, I had no more life cures (I only had 9 on me when I started it) and after all that back and forth of reviving allies for hours what do I get? Death. Yeah. Low HP on boss and I die.

My luck = -OVER 9000!!!, even though its base stat is 20 xD


----------



## J087

About stats. Balance them or focus on certain stats, depending on your favourite life?


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> About stats. Balance them or focus on certain stats, depending on your favourite life?



Depends on what you like.

Personally my character is going to be a 'balanced' character, so I even out my stats. Or if you want to be a pure Wizard/Magician, nothing else, focus on Intelligence and Focus.

Later on, you can reset the stats and do them all over again for 30,000 dosh....But thats WAYYYYY later in the game.


----------



## windfall

Cirom said:


> Recently got this game (Yesterday!) and have been quite enjoying it. Currently have the Tailor (Apprentice) and Hunter (Fledgeling) Lives, and Character Level 12. Totally up for netplay if anyone's interested, although take note that I'm rather low-level compared to everyone else. ;D
> 
> .. In semi-related news, where do I even get Seashell Buttons from? ;o



This site should help you find stuff you need to craft: http://reveriaexplorer.com
I think you need to reach a certain rank to get into Madam Purl's house in Port Puerto (maybe master? forgot @_@) 



J087 said:


> About stats. Balance them or focus on certain stats, depending on your favourite life?



I would focus them on your favourite life - better to be the best at your favourite life than just having average stats all around. 
Like they say, jack of all trades, master of none  

more on stats: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats


----------



## J087

Damn. I skipped the woodcutter quest by accident. I did receive an axe, the skill, applejuice and 500 dosh. Did I miss out on anything?


----------



## JCnator

J087 said:


> Damn. I skipped the woodcutter quest by accident. I did receive an axe, the skill, applejuice and 500 dosh. Did I miss out on anything?



You're not really missing anything outside of the story. Woodcutter is basically miner but with axes and trees, as opposed to pickaxes and mines.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Meet your new Master Wizard! Wow, all I did was kill KingJelly and the sea wraith and got Master..awkward much?

i dont see how its awkward

To hero..yayyy ;P


----------



## J087

Oh thank god. Can i skip all other jobs too without loss?


----------



## windfall

J087 said:


> Oh thank god. Can i skip all other jobs too without loss?



it's just a little intro story to the life, but they're pretty boring imo. plus you get all the items/dosh/experience even if you didn't do the intro. you can skip without any consequences.


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> Oh thank god. Can i skip all other jobs too without loss?



Yes you can skip on the other jobs too.. but maybe you shouldn't skip the angler tutorials just because it's a bit different than other lives..


----------



## Glaceon2000

windfall said:


> This site should help you find stuff you need to craft: http://reveriaexplorer.com
> *I think you need to reach a certain rank to get into Madam Purl's house in Port Puerto* (maybe master? forgot @_@)
> 
> 
> 
> I would focus them on your favourite life - better to be the best at your favourite life than just having average stats all around.
> Like they say, jack of all trades, master of none
> 
> more on stats: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Stats



Actually you can get into Purl's house anytime. They do start selling more things at master though. The seashell buttons are there from the start.


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheOneCherry said:


> A coupel of hours ago I took Yuelia and Odin and I tried to conquer the goods in the treasure chamber in anchient ruins..
> 
> Lets just say I died at the worst spot possible-the boss (forgot what it was called, is weak to water and has annoying lightning attacks) has a few hundred HP left, Im running out of potions, I had no more life cures (I only had 9 on me when I started it) and after all that back and forth of reviving allies for hours what do I get? Death. Yeah. Low HP on boss and I die.
> 
> My luck = -OVER 9000!!!, even though its base stat is 20 xD



Does anything happen when you die with no life cures? Does it just force you to reload the save, or what?
I've not had that happen yet ~ mostly because I chose alchemy first and maintained about 40 life cures the entire game because mad paranoia. xP


----------



## marcko0412

Jinglefruit said:


> Does anything happen when you die with no life cures? Does it just force you to reload the save, or what?
> I've not had that happen yet ~ mostly because I chose alchemy first and maintained about 40 life cures the entire game because mad paranoia. xP



well, with no life cures left, the only options you have will be reload to last save point or reload to your house if i remember correctly...


----------



## Cirom

You don't actually "reload" your save at all! I, thankfully, had tested this right at the start - saved, did a tiny bit of gathering then died to a low-level monster. (I think it might have been a Killer Bee. I dunno, I was Lv. 1 at the time.) It gave me the option to use one of my life cures, and I was pretty much "Well, I LITERALLY just saved, so I could just do the little bit of gathering again, and I'd be back where I am - no use wasting a Life Cure!"

.. Turns out, when I loaded the save.. all the items I gathered were still in my inventory. Neat! It's pretty much just a "Respawn" at last save point, I guess.


----------



## J087

Ooh its turning dark now. Will i be forced to sleep or wil a new day just begin? Id rather sleep by myself so new materials will spawn


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> Ooh its turning dark now. Will i be forced to sleep or wil a new day just begin? Id rather sleep by myself so new materials will spawn



No you're not really forced to sleep  You can just go one with what you do till morning.. Oh and to respawn materials/resources, you basically just have to move 2 maps away from where you're gathering them


----------



## Jinglefruit

marcko0412 said:


> well, with no life cures left, the only options you have will be reload to last save point or reload to your house if i remember correctly...



I wasn't sure if those 'other' options only existed because of owning life cures though.

And I say 'other' because I'm actually not sure I ever read or considered them. xD And thought there was only 1 to reload.



Cirom said:


> You don't actually "reload" your save at all! I, thankfully, had tested this right at the start - saved, did a tiny bit of gathering then died to a low-level monster. (I think it might have been a Killer Bee. I dunno, I was Lv. 1 at the time.) It gave me the option to use one of my life cures, and I was pretty much "Well, I LITERALLY just saved, so I could just do the little bit of gathering again, and I'd be back where I am - no use wasting a Life Cure!"
> 
> .. Turns out, when I loaded the save.. all the items I gathered were still in my inventory. Neat! It's pretty much just a "Respawn" at last save point, I guess.



Oh cool, so life cures only purpose is so you don't lose progress on damaging bosses / having to return to that location.


----------



## Cirom

Jinglefruit said:


> Oh cool, so life cures only purpose is so you don't lose progress on damaging bosses / having to return to that location.



It appears so. Your options seem to be "Respawn where you're standing (Cost: 1 Life Cure)", "Respawn at your house (free)" or "Respawn at your last Save (free)"


----------



## jupisan

so Im stuck at a part for one of my quests for Wizard. What level do I have to be to kill the dinosaur looking monster in Snowpeak and the Fire Wraith in the Lava Cave. can you guys help with that online with that.
When does the pet dragon option becomes available?


----------



## Jinglefruit

jupisan said:


> so Im stuck at a part for one of my quests for Wizard. What level do I have to be to kill the dinosaur looking monster in Snowpeak and the Fire Wraith in the Lava Cave. can you guys help with that online with that.
> When does the pet dragon option becomes available?



I don't think I made it past the ice dinosaur atop mt snowpeak until I was around level 30-35. And it was a looong battle then, with my allies doing most of the work. (are you trying to reach the ice spooks, per chance?)

The fire wraith was the second from last wizard quest I completed before becoming a legend Magician. That quest is set way too early in the game. Don't worry about it.

Pet dragons I'm not sure, as I didn't buy the DLC until I was already beyond it's requirements, so I only know you need to get the DLC for them. ~ and without spoiling anything they're bought at the last place on the map you can reach before endgame, pretty much.


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> so Im stuck at a part for one of my quests for Wizard. What level do I have to be to kill the dinosaur looking monster in Snowpeak and the Fire Wraith in the Lava Cave. can you guys help with that online with that.
> When does the pet dragon option becomes available?



Hi, I believe the fire wraith quest is given on the same rank the earth wraith quest is given.. If I remember correctly, I was level 26 when I completed that.. It did take a lot of potions though, and a lot of reviving Odin and Olivia though... Oh and the silver fang (snow dinosaur) is a lot easier than the wraith in my opinion.. Anyway, we can help you out if you have the DLC.. oh and dragon pets are from terra nimbus/levitania if you have the DLC


----------



## windfall

jupisan said:


> so Im stuck at a part for one of my quests for Wizard. What level do I have to be to kill the dinosaur looking monster in Snowpeak and the Fire Wraith in the Lava Cave. can you guys help with that online with that.
> When does the pet dragon option becomes available?



Do you need help killing the monsters? I can help but I'll only be online for ~20mins or so because I need to eat dinner soon.


Dragons become available when you buy the DLC - I think they're available on Terra Nimbus/levitania


edit whoops ninja'd by marcko0412 lol


----------



## jupisan

Yes Im trying to get the Ice Spooky. Im level 20 right now so man my magic is doing like 0 regular and with the special its like 4 and I have revived Laura and Nox so many times. same with the Lava Wraith. but its helping me leveling my earth magic
Thanks for the info.

so any help would be awesome. I bought the DLC.


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> Yes Im trying to get the Ice Spooky. Im level 20 right now so man my magic is doing like 0 regular and with the special its like 4 and I have revived Laura and Nox so many times. same with the Lava Wraith. but its helping me leveling my earth magic
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> so any help would be awesome. I bought the DLC.



alright I'm adding you  maybe we can communicate through vms so as not to flood this thread


----------



## jupisan

marcko0412 said:


> alright I'm adding you  maybe we can communicate through vms so as not to flood this thread


I added you already. thanks for the help btw and I VMed you


----------



## jupisan

How many Homes can you have in the game?


----------



## Cou

jupisan said:


> How many Homes can you have in the game?



you can have all homes available. 3 without dlc iirc and 6 with dlc


----------



## jupisan

Cou said:


> you can have all homes available. 3 without dlc iirc and 6 with dlc


cool. thanks. 
made expert in wizard.XD
bet have those homes saves you dosh from flying there


----------



## J087

Can a tailor make the full Artisan clothing set? Buying at the fashion store is pricey.


----------



## Cirom

As an Adept Tailor, I can say that *yes*, Tailors can make the full Artisan clothing set. It's pretty cheap to craft too, if I recall!


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

Stupid question Prolly sorry Im new only level 3 at the game yet haha but before I go get a licensed for something else (Im a carpenter) do I need to Max out this level first or will I still level up if I start a new life also general tips would be great as I've played like 8 hours so far and am only level three just running around with a cat no clue Whaf Im doing but it's adorable and I wanna succeed lol help?


----------



## Cirom

alexxcaughtfire said:


> Stupid question Prolly sorry Im new only level 3 at the game yet haha but before I go get a licensed for something else (Im a carpenter) do I need to Max out this level first or will I still level up if I start a new life also general tips would be great as I've played like 8 hours so far and am only level three just running around with a cat no clue Whaf Im doing but it's adorable and I wanna succeed lol help?



Everyone was new at one point! (Hey, I got the game *two* days ago!)

Switching your Life is as simple as. You do not lose any progress in your current Life, nor do you need to "Max" it out, so to speak. The only requirement is that you level up to Fledgeling or better - which you do by completing the Tutorial Quest anyway. Afterwards, you can switch between Lives with ease! Although do note, for combat-based Lives (Paladin, Mercenary, Hunter, Magician) - you only complete Challenges when you currently have the Life selected (so you can't earn Hunter Challenges if you're currently a Tailor, for example)

Plus, your Levels, Experience and most Skills are shared between your Lives! You can learn a Shield skill as a Paladin, and keep using shields even though you're playing as an Alchemist!


----------



## J087

Try doing the 8 non combat skills first. After I picked Paladin the story continued and I had to fight mobs. Luckily I already had a decent level and useful skills and items.


----------



## Cirom

J087 said:


> Try doing the 8 non combat skills first. After I picked Paladin the story continued and I had to fight mobs. Luckily I already had a decent level and useful skills and items.



The story continues whether you pick a Combat skill or not. It wasn't until I was at "Tale of Lunares: 2" that I decided to pick Hunter. And even the dagger that you get to use at the start does decent enough damage, so long as you watch enemy attack patterns.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Typical
My brother got a Alpaca Saddle last night, so I traded him some Holy Armour and other things for it (woah that armour is expensive). So I was gathering some coins today and I thought "Hey, why don't I throw this gold coin in the Al Maajik fountain"....
I got the Alpaca Saddle....now I have an extra one I don't need. I also got some Spirit King armour (boots and gloves) today.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Typical
> My brother got a Alpaca Saddle last night, so I traded him some Holy Armour and other things for it (woah that armour is expensive). So I was gathering some coins today and I thought "Hey, why don't I throw this gold coin in the Al Maajik fountain"....
> I got the Alpaca Saddle....now I have an extra one I don't need. I also got some Spirit King armour (boots and gloves) today.



trolled much? #RNGYouLittle..Trickster

Welp, got another bliss bonus, did the riding camels one, and now I can ride a ACTUAL horse or alpaca that doesnt run away from me... Sadly, its only in al maajik. Hey, I have the 2 holiday homes (And saving up for Terra Nimbus's..good grief 200000 dosh...)

And I got Noelia. YESSSS I HAVE BOTH SISTERS!!!! So I'm 5 levels away from DLC. and Ophelia. yesh.

Actually, can anyone tell me a fast way to make dosh? the so called 'treasure chamber' in the anchient ruins doesnt work...at all. just silver and gold weapons. wow


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheOneCherry said:


> trolled much? #RNGYouLittle..Trickster



It's official, RNG is a trickster.
I just got another alpaca saddle...


----------



## Cou

same, i remember getting crab x2, alpaca x2, ghost horse x3, deer x2 :[ i spent most of my coins in elderwood for unicorn saddle but still didn't have any luck so i just traded with others /:


----------



## TheOneCherry

Just beat lightning wraith..Rng y u make him us special move which mylti hits > 40 damage each > over 15 hits > death to people my level

DONT get on my level..xD

Actually, can anyone help me defeat some bosses so I can earn lots of dosh and exp?

Im so close to getting the DLC access..I WANT THAT DOGU. pls


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> trolled much? #RNGYouLittle..Trickster
> 
> Welp, got another bliss bonus, did the riding camels one, and now I can ride a ACTUAL horse or alpaca that doesnt run away from me... Sadly, its only in al maajik. Hey, I have the 2 holiday homes (And saving up for Terra Nimbus's..good grief 200000 dosh...)
> 
> And I got Noelia. YESSSS I HAVE BOTH SISTERS!!!! So I'm 5 levels away from DLC. and Ophelia. yesh.
> 
> Actually, can anyone tell me a fast way to make dosh? the so called 'treasure chamber' in the anchient ruins doesnt work...at all. just silver and gold weapons. wow



the crafting lives fairly make profit with the stuff they make.. I remember not having to worry about saving up for the holiday homes cause I had spare dosh from my tailor crafts and some alchemy accessories to pay for them


----------



## TheOneCherry

marcko0412 said:


> the crafting lives fairly make profit with the stuff they make.. I remember not having to worry about saving up for the holiday homes cause I had spare dosh from my tailor crafts and some alchemy accessories to pay for them



I suppose they do..yet it doesnt work much. :/ I figured killing bosses and monsters and getting bounties is better..but I have to get origin island to be good at that..


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> I suppose they do..yet it doesnt work much. :/ I figured killing bosses and monsters and getting bounties is better..but I have to get origin island to be good at that..



Well I used to make around 7-9k profit per diamond ring depending on the quality so 10 diamond rings would be like 70-90k profit if I remember correctly. They're quite costly to make though but you get to make up for your costs anyway


----------



## jupisan

If you wear a shield as another life would it help you take less damage from the monsters.


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> If you wear a shield as another life would it help you take less damage from the monsters.



I think so... I never really used the shield because I think you can only equip it with the longsword... Idk if you can too with a dagger, but then again, daggers don't deal much damage compared to other weapons


----------



## jupisan

im assuming woodcutters make the wizards wands. black smiths make the  paladin and mercenaries armor


----------



## TheOneCherry

I am now a Hero Wizard!

now i have to do the remaining quests i didnt do i wish it could be done..i want to be legend so i can get to god to get jinx..welp look i got jinxed

Here are the challenges I'm missing:

Final Croak
Pummeling Palms
Playing With Fire
Blizzard Wizard
Here comes the Thunder
Seeing stars
Pedal to the Metal
Sandslime
Dust to Dust
Calamity Pain

If anyone wants to help me out with these (ESPECIALLY Clamity Pain, 1 I dont know where to go to find him and 2 hes wayyy tough, I've seen videos...) please let me know <3


----------



## Cirom

marcko0412 said:


> I think so... I never really used the shield because I think you can only equip it with the longsword... Idk if you can too with a dagger, but then again, *daggers don't deal much damage compared to other weapons*



You what

My dagger ends up dealing more damage than my bow at times, plus the quick maneouverability skills which the dagger has makes it quite a fun weapon to use - and even if it lacks the damage, it has the really useful quick back-dodge to get you out of any harm's way. ;D


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cirom said:


> You what
> 
> My dagger ends up dealing more damage than my bow at times, plus the quick maneouverability skills which the dagger has makes it quite a fun weapon to use - and even if it lacks the damage, it has the really useful quick back-dodge to get you out of any harm's way. ;D



Really? Which class is best for the dagger? I MUST try it..


----------



## Cirom

TheOneCherry said:


> Really? Which class is best for the dagger? I MUST try it..



I've been playing a Hunter / Tailor combo if that helps any. Currently tested with Silver Dagger / Palm Bow. (Both "Average" quality)


----------



## TheOneCherry

Omg Im so close to Legend now Im not kidding..

I have one Punching Palm to kill, a coupel desert Jellies to kill, and finally I kill one enemie (The Palm) with special move. w00t!

But seriously I'm gonna try daggers after Im a god Wizard


----------



## TheOneCherry

I am now a *LEGEND WIZARD!*

So happy! ^_^


----------



## J087

Am I correct to assume you don't have to change job just to craft a material or item, once you have those job certificates? You only have to change to hand in quests and receive stars.  

At least I think I read that somewhere...


----------



## Gracelia

J087 said:


> Am I correct to assume you don't have to change job just to craft a material or item, once you have those job certificates? You only have to change to hand in quests and receive stars.
> 
> At least I think I read that somewhere...



That's correct~


----------



## marcko0412

Cirom said:


> You what
> 
> My dagger ends up dealing more damage than my bow at times, plus the quick maneouverability skills which the dagger has makes it quite a fun weapon to use - and even if it lacks the damage, it has the really useful quick back-dodge to get you out of any harm's way. ;D



I was a tailor so I did use daggers. I'm not really a fan of close ranged combat so yeah. I took on the wizard life because the dagger wasn't hitting too hard. And if you'd compare it to the other close range weapons, it isn't as strong as the swords. Oh and bows give you range and can knock back enemies with the combo as well as potentially stun, poison, or put enemies to sleep. so even if it's a bit weaker in terms of damage, it makes up for it.


----------



## Cou

i guess it all depends on the weapon and its attack power, i enjoyed using dagger as well but only used it to level it up, i liked the backflip when you combo lol. but yeah i prefer actual combat weapons bc i still find them more powerful and easier to use


----------



## jupisan

Where can I buy a leather string.


----------



## J087

jupisan said:


> Where can I buy a leather string.



Fine woods and leather shop. At the Artisan's district


----------



## jupisan

Thanks J087.
Im really enjoying this game.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Gosh darn it im so close to DLC its crazy!

Someone please help me kill a few bosses, I'm like 2-3 levels away (And the dosh would help, but you can keep it as Ill probably get alot from DLC if you wanted  )


----------



## J087

I just helped the napdragon and unlocked my 5th bliss bonus, horse riding. But I'm not allowed my own horse. Only rental ones. What did I miss?


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> I just helped the napdragon and unlocked my 5th bliss bonus, horse riding. But I'm not allowed my own horse. Only rental ones. What did I miss?



You have to get the other 3 bliss bonuses.

the first one is the horse rent
the second one is the tortiose rent from Port Purerto (You'll get there)
the thrid one is Al Maajik's Camel rent (Once again you'll get there)
Then the last one, after you got all 3 in order..

You'll be able to buy name and select a horse, like a pet. and it wont run away.

Special mounts, you need to have a special saddle. However, if you do, they are just like normal bought horses-they stay where they are


----------



## Toeto

I totally forgot I had this game I really need to play it >.<


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> I just helped the napdragon and unlocked my 5th bliss bonus, horse riding. But I'm not allowed my own horse. Only rental ones. What did I miss?



Do you have the DLC? Cause I have spare special mount saddles  Oh and yeah owning your own horse is the 4th mount bliss bonus.. When you acquire that bliss bonus, you talk to the stables girl and she'll ask you to pick a color and name it


----------



## Cress

I'm only 4 challenges away from Legend miner! The only problem is that I have to mine 500 pieces of ore and I just hit 300... And then there's the Dark Heart...


----------



## TheOneCherry

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm only 4 challenges away from Legend miner! The only problem is that I have to mine 500 pieces of ore and I just hit 300... And then there's the Dark Heart...



*dies of seeing dark heart*

That thing is a PAIN. I deal 0 damage to it, even when Im at MAX attack..and I have my best pickaxe equipped...

"Prepare yourself!"


----------



## Cress

Nevermind, just got the Dark Heart! ^.^


----------



## marcko0412

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm only 4 challenges away from Legend miner! The only problem is that I have to mine 500 pieces of ore and I just hit 300... And then there's the Dark Heart...



The "Mine X number of Rocks" quest is annoying. When I finished all the miner quests, I was at 190+ rocks so I had to grind for the 500 rocks quest at terra nimbus/levitania


----------



## nard

You guys have gotten me into wanting a dagger. Where's the best one you can get without the DLC? . u .


----------



## jupisan

if you unlocked auto in crafting services do you get really awesome quality?


----------



## TheOneCherry

jupisan said:


> if you unlocked auto in crafting services do you get really awesome quality?



Wait until Auto+ for the awesome quality...Auto is all Nices whiel Auto+ Has greats


----------



## jupisan

TheOneCherry said:


> Wait until Auto+ for the awesome quality...Auto is all Nices whiel Auto+ Has greats


thanks for the info.


----------



## Cress

2 challenges away!!! 321 pieces of ore mined, 179 away from my first Legend life!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've played the game for about 60 hours, and I've ran pretty much whenever I can, and I'm will not at level 15? And does level 20 make your SP not decrease?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Um, what level(/skill/stats) should you be at for the final (well hopefully final) battle on the DLC? I'm not sure it's possible for me right now and have paused at the start of it after me and my companion both died twice before we got 2 pixels of damage down. S:

I'm level 62, with ~40 intelligence atm and downgraded to only +50 magic attack from my staff/outfit because I stupidly started this as an adept cook instead of switching back to my newly aquired god-magician. <_<'


Also my cutscene before this was rudely interupted by *played 100 hours* at the most vital/dramatic moment. Was pretty funny.


----------



## marcko0412

Jinglefruit said:


> Um, what level(/skill/stats) should you be at for the final (well hopefully final) battle on the DLC? I'm not sure it's possible for me right now and have paused at the start of it after me and my companion both died twice before we got 2 pixels of damage down. S:
> 
> I'm level 62, with ~40 intelligence atm and downgraded to only +50 magic attack from my staff/outfit because I stupidly started this as an adept cook instead of switching back to my newly aquired god-magician. <_<'
> 
> 
> Also my cutscene before this was rudely interupted by *played 100 hours* at the most vital/dramatic moment. Was pretty funny.



you mean the battle with dogu? well, all you have to do is hit dogu.. don't mind the other monsters


----------



## Jinglefruit

marcko0412 said:


> you mean the battle with dogu? well, all you have to do is hit dogu.. don't mind the other monsters


 
Well now I feel dumb. I just got instantly battered and panicked.  I figured there wasn't much hope from Yuelia ending up floored immediately.


----------



## AustrailanBucket

Hey guys, VERY off topic but does any fellow Aussies know eb games opens today? I wanna get this game so bad ;-;

( it's Australia day  )


----------



## marcko0412

AustrailanBucket said:


> Hey guys, kinda off topic but does any fellow Aussie knowif eb games opens today? I wanna get this game so bad ;-;



Hey, I wouldn't be too sure cause it's australia day.. but maybe you can give them a call

https://ebgames.com.au/stores

just type in your post code and it will show you stores near you with respective phone numbers


----------



## AustrailanBucket

Woah never knew you could call them xD thanks I'll try soon


----------



## marcko0412

Jinglefruit said:


> Well now I feel dumb. I just got instantly battered and panicked.  I figured there wasn't much hope from Yuelia ending up floored immediately.



Couldn't blame you, that battle looks intense and intimidating so many ta only natural to think that you have to take out all the monsters )


----------



## Jinglefruit

marcko0412 said:


> Couldn't blame you, that battle looks intense and intimidating so many ta only natural to think that you have to take out all the monsters )



Yeah, I was sat like, 'Well it is the final battle, so maybe they expect you to actually be useful by this point.' 
And with the doom stones I always beat the enemies before the stone too, so didn't really consider ignoring them. 



Spoiler: Also that ending.



This game kinda encapsulates why I find religion hard to understand. This god is useless. First you don't evn save the world, declare it dying and say you've given up on it. 
And then we find out that he's scared an island into thinking doomsday will fall if they try to leave all because of an arguement with your wife. And they completely avoided that if he did let the world end, his wife would have gone down with it. (I presumed she was dead before the DLC.)

And the award for shoddy parenting goes to....


----------



## Cress

So I got Legend in Miner, and now I want to get to level 50 to play the DLC. I just don't know how to grind. I've seen people say that the Napdragon is the best way, but he only gives about 1,000 exp, and I need 40,000 exp to get to 50. :/


----------



## J087

So it's quite impossible to own a horse this early in the game. I just saw the tortoise bonus after the new path opened to that pirate world.


----------



## marcko0412

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I got Legend in Miner, and now I want to get to level 50 to play the DLC. I just don't know how to grind. I've seen people say that the Napdragon is the best way, but he only gives about 1,000 exp, and I need 40,000 exp to get to 50. :/



Well, what I did was try to master other lives, like try to reach legend with them and stuff.. I wouldn't say that helped me level up fast... but I sure didn't notice that I was already level 50... So yeah, it's a good method if you don't want to feel the grind.. otherwise, maybe we can play sometime and take on all the dragons, wraiths, dinosaurs, etc.


----------



## J087

I hit 0 on fir trees and ores at snowpeak. Do I lack in skill? Tool? Or stats?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

J087 said:


> I hit 0 on fir trees and ores at snowpeak. Do I lack in skill? Tool? Or stats?



Try and level up your skill, and get a better axe and pickaxe.


----------



## J087

As for stats, I'll focus on: Strength, Vitality and Luck. 1/3rd for each

Paladin - For fighting
Blacksmith - To make armor for fighting
Carpenter - Due to the cute factor of their outfit, and I want to keep crafting.
Miner and Woodcutter - Needed supplies for previously mentioned lifes.

Paladin might need Dexterity to be stronger but Vitality will increase defence so I'll last longer in battle. At the same time, if I need more power I can always pick-up Mercenary.


----------



## J087

I'm confused with all different kinds of food items and there isn't always a description to what they heal or boost. Are HP and SP potions the best alternative in the end, since they heal the most?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

J087 said:


> I'm confused with all different kinds of food items and there isn't always a description to what they heal or boost. Are HP and SP potions the best alternative in the end, since they heal the most?


Food items usually give HP, Stuff like Apple Juice and water heal SP. For SP, try Hi-SP potions. When it comes to HP, I find that making super/high quality food gives a lot of HP back. If you don't have time to be making all those food items, stock up on Hi-HP potions.


----------



## Cirom

J087 said:


> I'm confused with all different kinds of food items and there isn't always a description to what they heal or boost. Are HP and SP potions the best alternative in the end, since they heal the most?



One thing to note, I'm pretty sure that most food items also provide alternate temporary stat boosts along with the HP recovery - as some foods boost Strength, Vitality, Dexterity, etc. (At least, I believe they're temporary boosts)
Potions mostly just boost HP or SP, but they are really good at doing that.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Can anyone tell me a good way to earn Lunares coins aside from god special request and Pam?

I just want Lunares Coinz

Or are they the only ways to get it?

I also got CREATOR WIZARD. Pumpking? How about NAOOO? he one shots me and Yuelia, and two shots Jinx..wat


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheOneCherry said:


> Can anyone tell me a good way to earn Lunares coins aside from god special request and Pam?
> 
> I just want Lunares Coinz
> 
> Or are they the only ways to get it?
> 
> I also got CREATOR WIZARD. Pumpking? How about NAOOO? he one shots me and Yuelia, and two shots Jinx..wat



Don't even try the special requests until at least level 120 +. As for Lunares Coin's, those are the only way to get them sadly.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Don't even try the special requests until at least level 120 +. As for Lunares Coin's, those are the only way to get them sadly.



wat

120+

i think the makers of the game thought since we were 'god' rank we just HAD to have a 'god hard' challenge..good grief...


----------



## windfall

TheOneCherry said:


> wat
> 
> 120+
> 
> i think the makers of the game thought since we were 'god' rank we just HAD to have a 'god hard' challenge..good grief...



I think it adds to the longevity of the game. Can't make things too easy, or people will run out of things to do 
Plus makes the ~*~ best ~*~ gear more illusive. 

Try getting other classes to god-rank. Tailor has a pretty easy god rank challenge - the only issue is becoming god rank, really 
Also, I heard angler and carpenter and miner also have somewhat easy god rank challenges. Basically anything that isn't combat.


----------



## marcko0412

Miner's is quite annoying since you need a spirit pick axe to even hit the rock..

 they say the fishing quest is easy but I'm not very good at it so yeah.. The woodcutter and carpenter quest is fairly easy too

The tailor quest is very easy and it gives good exp


----------



## TheOneCherry

windfall said:


> I think it adds to the longevity of the game. Can't make things too easy, or people will run out of things to do
> Plus makes the ~*~ best ~*~ gear more illusive.
> 
> Try getting other classes to god-rank. Tailor has a pretty easy god rank challenge - the only issue is becoming god rank, really
> Also, I heard angler and carpenter and miner also have somewhat easy god rank challenges. Basically anything that isn't combat.



'tailor'

hehehe u funny

you have to get everything xD

Also, starting new character soon based off true self... including my name. mwahahhaha and I will be a Hunter :3 Wish me luck!


----------



## J087

I've only started playing a few days ago and I'm already Lv.20! I'm still exploring the castle grounds but the Port Puerto is already opened.

It's quite stressful to keep track of all quests on all jobs. Without knowing my Mining and Woodcutting were ready to be levelled, whilst I've only been cutting trees as a Paladin during my travels. Trying now to level everyone up to Adept and craft better tools and weapons. I'm still unable to fight bosses or gather resources on the snow mountain. All 0 damage.

Crafted my own Artisan's uniform because I stored most of the job outfits. It looks awesome and gives decent defence for gathering items. Next task: Making HP/SP pots or food for travelling.


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> I've only started playing a few days ago and I'm already Lv.20! I'm still exploring the castle grounds but the Port Puerto is already opened.
> 
> It's quite stressful to keep track of all quests on all jobs. Without knowing my Mining and Woodcutting were ready to be levelled, whilst I've only been cutting trees as a Paladin during my travels. Trying now to level everyone up to Adept and craft better tools and weapons. I'm still unable to fight bosses or gather resources on the snow mountain. All 0 damage.
> 
> Crafted my own Artisan's uniform because I stored most of the job outfits. It looks awesome and gives decent defence for gathering items.



Hey, you are level twenty?

Go to post office and use a special code to get a special armor that i love in stats and design-Yuelia's outfit! 77 Defense and Special Defense. Also gives +15 to all elements-perfect for wizard if you want to be one. You have o be level twenty to use it though

Let me know and I'll give the code. Which version are you playing? NA? Australian? Japanese?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just DESTROYED the Ancient Dragon..Freaking Creator Mode op..wayyy too op...

And then Jinx.

With Yuelia's Healing.

HAX!!!

Looks like I found a easy spammable boss I can beat alone..


----------



## jupisan

Made it to level 31. love the fact that you still get exp while doing something else that isnt your current live. You also earn stars too. that tadbit surprise me.


----------



## Cirom

jupisan said:


> Made it to level 31. love the fact that you still get exp while doing something else that isnt your current live. You also earn stars too. that tadbit surprise me.



You only seem to earn Stars in non-combat lives, it seems - I know I've killed 10 Coyotes already, but my Ranger Challenge still isn't completed. I believe I have to be Ranger to actually complete the challenge (while, I'm collecting Mining stats left, right and center.. despite being a Tailor.)


----------



## jupisan

Cirom said:


> You only seem to earn Stars in non-combat lives, it seems - I know I've killed 10 Coyotes already, but my Ranger Challenge still isn't completed. I believe I have to be Ranger to actually complete the challenge (while, I'm collecting Mining stats left, right and center.. despite being a Tailor.)


good thing to know.


----------



## jupisan

Made Master Rank in Wizard. XD
The song is so cute.


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

Is there a line group I could join for fantasy life?


----------



## Cou

ooh did someone make a line group for this? o: i'm joining if so..


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

No we should tho  what is your line name. Any people who wanna do this?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made one so if you'd like to be invited or anyone would like to be invited to tbt fantasy life line chat group let me know.


----------



## TheOneCherry

alexxcaughtfire said:


> No we should tho  what is your line name. Any people who wanna do this?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I made one so if you'd like to be invited or anyone would like to be invited to tbt fantasy life line chat group let me know.



What do you mean? Like microphone chat or chat CHAT chat using keyboard like chat? If so, we shall do it! <3

Actually, Creator mode is way op. I can help anyone beat bosses if you want-they usually go down after I get creator mode, if not, well...they will be low on health

ALso, someone give me suggestions on which class I should get creator on next?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

alexxcaughtfire said:


> I made one so if you'd like to be invited or anyone would like to be invited to tbt fantasy life line chat group let me know.


I'd totally join... only my phone doesn't like me and I can't even load the store to go get LINE. If it was something that didn't need a phone to make an account, then I could do it.

TheOneCherry: Are you a hunter yet?. The challenges are pretty easy, the only one to watch for is the Heaven Bird God/Creator in training quest.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'd totally join... only my phone doesn't like me and I can't even load the store to go get LINE. If it was something that didn't need a phone to make an account, then I could do it.
> 
> TheOneCherry: Are you a hunter yet?. The challenges are pretty easy, the only one to watch for is the Heaven Bird God/Creator in training quest.



In my Dyllan profile, yes, I just killed the white woolies, Im on like level 4.

In Viola, I'm a adept I think..

But in both, the pain is being able to KILL. damage is low, but ranged.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheOneCherry said:


> In my Dyllan profile, yes, I just killed the white woolies, Im on like level 4.
> 
> In Viola, I'm a adept I think..
> 
> But in both, the pain is being able to KILL. damage is low, but ranged.



Yeah, the monsters you have to kill are easy, only the damage is very low. Atleast the bow has quite a good range, so if you wanted, you could use the hit and run way.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yeah, the monsters you have to kill are easy, only the damage is very low. Atleast the bow has quite a good range, so if you wanted, you could use the hit and run way.



Yup

you also have to run everywhere just to get a single rank..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone tell me why THIS is happening:


----------



## Cirom

A.. line chat? Seems interesting and count me in.. but what IS a line chat, exactly?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

TheOneCherry said:


> Someone tell me why THIS is happening:


I don't even.... oh my god 
I have no idea why thats happening, can you attack it?.



Cirom said:


> A.. line chat? Seems interesting and count me in.. but what IS a line chat, exactly?



LINE is a free (with apparently in app purchases) messaging and calling app. It has a desktop version and a mobile version. I believe it's kinda like a chatroom, but you do need a phone to sign up.


----------



## marcko0412

Cirom said:


> A.. line chat? Seems interesting and count me in.. but what IS a line chat, exactly?



There's this app called LINE, basically a messenger up.. wouldn't really know details about it but yeah, pretty much a messenger app using the internet to contact people's numbers overseas like viber, wechat, whatsapp if you're familiar with those


----------



## Cirom

marcko0412 said:


> There's this app called LINE, basically a messenger up.. wouldn't really know details about it but yeah, pretty much a messenger app using the internet to contact people's numbers overseas like viber, wechat, whatsapp if you're familiar with those



Why not just use IRC or Skype? It'd seem way more suited to this kind of thing.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cirom said:


> Why not just use IRC or Skype? It'd seem way more suited to this kind of thing.



Thats what I was thinking aswell, IRC and Skype are much better, and in my case, easier to use.


----------



## milkyi

Anyone with the DLC wanna play?


----------



## TheOneCherry

Going for creator tailor, thank Celestia we have ReveriaExplorer so I can find materials...

Also, can anyone make me a rainbow set of clothing? I saw the rainbow hood and robe so far and I'm in love <3 Creator Tailors can make it. Good thing Im going for it! ~

Also, any tips on the Tailor minigame? the sliders (especially the stitching one) goes wayyy too fast xD


----------



## esweeeny

I am buying this came Friday. I am so excited ^o^


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I don't even.... oh my god
> I have no idea why thats happening, can you attack it?.
> 
> 
> 
> LINE is a free (with apparently in app purchases) messaging and calling app. It has a desktop version and a mobile version. I believe it's kinda like a chatroom, but you do need a phone to sign up.



I can attack it, I defeated it, it happened when it got to half health. And the bounty went under the world, so I cant collect it. SO now I have to use TWO bounties instead of three


----------



## nard

TheOneCherry said:


> I can attack it, I defeated it, it happened when it got to half health. And the bounty went under the world, so I cant collect it. SO now I have to use TWO bounties instead of three



Actually, sometime when you're getting bounties, it'll disappear when you get a third one.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Fuzzling said:


> Actually, sometime when you're getting bounties, it'll disappear when you get a third one.



No, I believe no more spawn after 3 are in the world.


----------



## nard

TheOneCherry said:


> No, I believe no more spawn after 3 are in the world.



In my experience with the game, they actually sort of overlap each other. Here's an example:

I have 3 bounties ( Bounty 1, Bounty 2, Bounty 3 ). I defeat another monster who will drop a bounty ( Bounty 4 ). Bounty 1 will disappear and Bounty 4 will take Bounty 1's place.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Fuzzling said:


> In my experience with the game, they actually sort of overlap each other. Here's an example:
> 
> I have 3 bounties ( Bounty 1, Bounty 2, Bounty 3 ). I defeat another monster who will drop a bounty ( Bounty 4 ). Bounty 1 will disappear and Bounty 4 will take Bounty 1's place.



For me it doesnt do that :/


----------



## J087

Question on houses. If you have more info, please share.

Can I get a house in Port Puerto or other places? Will I keep my attic? 
Is it worthwhile to spend money on a house? I might buy the log cabin in Castele.


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> Question on houses. If you have more info, please share.
> 
> Can I get a house in Port Puerto or other places? Will I keep my attic?
> Is it worthwhile to spend money on a house? I might buy the log cabin in Castele.



You can get the holiday hoems and keep your room forever.

Butterfly/Flutter wont appear in the holiday homes though-only your room. theres no mailbox either, and all are the same size.

I personally keep the attic because later post game the closer to pam the better


----------



## J087

I see. So you can have 1 house in Castele. Being your attic, the log cabin, the one at Artisan quare, or the villa that opens post-game. A holiday home in Port Puerto and another holiday home in Al Maajik. All 3 will be displayed on your teleporter list.

When using the DLC you'll gain access to 2 new holiday houses, and a 3rd one when Origin Island is completed. That's a lot of room!


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> I see. So you can have 1 house in Castele. Being your attic, the log cabin, the one at Artisan quare, or the villa that opens post-game. A holiday home in Port Puerto and another holiday home in Al Maajik. All 3 will be displayed on your teleporter list.
> 
> When using the DLC you'll gain access to 2 new holiday houses, and a 3rd one when Origin Island is completed. That's a lot of room!



Not only that, but also fast travel to that area. No more going to Port Purerto to get to Terra Nimbus (You'll get there in chapter 6 i think) or to Pam to get to origin island. Unfortunately, do you know HOW MUCH THEY COST!??!?!?

Terra Nimbus - Plushling Camp - 200k
Origin Island - Forest Shrine - 300k
Elderwood Village - Elderwood Village - 150k
Al Maajik - Magictown (?) - 100k
Port Purerto - Palace Way - 50k..?

Just wow. Just wow. nothing but wow...


----------



## Cirom

Woo, finally got Master rank in Tailoring today~! .. I was not expecting that false-credits sequence, though. ;D

Also.. those places don't seem all *too* expensive. A bit of crafting and you should be able to make a whole bunch of Dosh, especially if you manage to get Auto+ from something that sells for a lot. ;D


----------



## Cou

TheOneCherry said:


> Not only that, but also fast travel to that area. No more going to Port Purerto to get to Terra Nimbus (You'll get there in chapter 6 i think) or to Pam to get to origin island. Unfortunately, do you know HOW MUCH THEY COST!??!?!?
> 
> Terra Nimbus - Plushling Camp - 200k
> Origin Island - Forest Shrine - 300k
> Elderwood Village - Elderwood Village - 150k
> Al Maajik - Magictown (?) - 100k
> Port Purerto - Palace Way - 50k..?
> 
> Just wow. Just wow. nothing but wow...


well tbh it's not that much, once you do crafting lives, you'll have more than enough! got the houses before i even finished the game and i got the dlc ones right when i got dlc, and i still have like millions left.. doing collecting then crafting is a good way o: i did woodcutter then carpenter and i got like a million half just by getting god level


----------



## jupisan

doing the Forest Wraith challenge and Im dying so fast. grr its getting frustrated.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Cou said:


> well tbh it's not that much, once you do crafting lives, you'll have more than enough! got the houses before i even finished the game and i got the dlc ones right when i got dlc, and i still have like millions left.. doing collecting then crafting is a good way o: i did woodcutter then carpenter and i got like a million half just by getting god level



i must know your secret

but its still alot for those materials and the only thing that the result comes higher then the price is..well, Apple Juice. But I dont have the patience for that..:/ Luckily, I should earn some as I'm doing for tailor god because THOSE RAINBOW ROBE AND HAT

..

gosh dangit my sewing level sucks and I'm wearing all +dexterity and a good quality Fashonista's Needle.

Its way to hard to craft stuff like Pretty Princess Dress and Tuxedo GREAT quality. At max good quality...*dies*

But for the average player its alot. Unless you start saving like a boss you have almost no chance normally..the only choice is to resort to Crafting classes...or beat bosses that often require hp potions..WHICH COST. ugh. 

I swear I'm ignorant to the most important point here xD


----------



## TheOneCherry

jupisan said:


> doing the Forest Wraith challenge and Im dying so fast. grr its getting frustrated.



Wait until you are a little higher level to do it-you can do it but it will be very long and hard. I died multiple times and I beat it at level 35 i think

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG

Pam just asked me to get 3 Happiness Ribbons.

OH. NO. SHE. DIDNT.

I think you can only get those from enemies during the god carpenter mission, yes? good grief..

Yeah I'll pass Pam xD


----------



## jupisan

TheOneCherry said:


> Wait until you are a little higher level to do it-you can do it but it will be very long and hard. I died multiple times and I beat it at level 35 i think



Im level 38 and Im dying. Im using Odin and Hazel as my party


----------



## TheOneCherry

jupisan said:


> Im level 38 and Im dying. Im using Odin and Hazel as my party



What equipment are you using? I was using stuff like yuelias armor and all that broken stuff..


----------



## marcko0412

Who's hazel? Try Ophelia 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheOneCherry said:


> i must know your secret
> 
> but its still alot for those materials and the only thing that the result comes higher then the price is..well, Apple Juice. But I dont have the patience for that..:/ Luckily, I should earn some as I'm doing for tailor god because THOSE RAINBOW ROBE AND HAT
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> gosh dangit my sewing level sucks and I'm wearing all +dexterity and a good quality Fashonista's Needle.
> 
> Its way to hard to craft stuff like Pretty Princess Dress and Tuxedo GREAT quality. At max good quality...*dies*
> 
> But for the average player its alot. Unless you start saving like a boss you have almost no chance normally..the only choice is to resort to Crafting classes...or beat bosses that often require hp potions..WHICH COST. ugh.
> 
> I swear I'm ignorant to the most important point here xD



Lol! It's really easy to earn money... I started as a tailor and I bought the houses as soon as they were available ) I always had a lot dosh leftover cause I gathered the stuff instead of buying them if possible


----------



## J087

I just reached 60.000 coins and I've played for less than a week. I still have to clean up on old equipments and tools which I stored, so I don't think those houses are too expensive. I'm still staying in my attic though.

In 2-3 days, once I'm ready to leave Castele, I'll start a second character and focus on magic. I'm curious to learn how different the game is when you don't invest much in gathering and melee classes.


----------



## alexxcaughtfire

Still down to make a line group..


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> I just reached 60.000 coins and I've played for less than a week. I still have to clean up on old equipments and tools which I stored, so I don't think those houses are too expensive. I'm still staying in my attic though.
> 
> In 2-3 days, once I'm ready to leave Castele, I'll start a second character and focus on magic. I'm curious to learn how different the game is when you don't invest much in gathering and melee classes.



I actually like the attic's location. It gives you easy access to Pam's house and stuff.. Kinda regret moving out but then again, I wanted a bigger space


----------



## jupisan

Finish the Storyline, Im a lil lost on what am I suppose to do to get the other mini storyline. 
might as well and do my quests for my lives


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> Finish the Storyline, Im a lil lost on what am I suppose to do to get the other mini storyline.
> might as well and do my quests for my lives



you mean the DLC? well, at level 45, you will receive a letter from noelia asking you to visit her in starlight garden.. once you do that, at level 50, you can talk to yuelia in your house and it shall activate the DLC story


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

After two saddles, 2 armour packs and a bunch of other stuff...
I finally got my own Esmeralda's Staff!, was well worth trying for. I've also started the Paladin life, got to expert and now trying to get to god rank in all combat lifes and one day, all the lifes.


----------



## TheOneCherry

I reset my stats so I could make them focused on strength so I can do miner and woodcutter. I turned it back afterwards. 60000 spent but worth it.

On my other profile jt started woodcutter. Going to Creator for everything but wizard. And violas Creatoring all but Paladin, Mercenary, and Hunter. This is my plan in changing jobs: (On dyllan profile)


Key
( ) = already done switching

(Hunter > Woodcutter) > Carpenter > Hunter > Tailor > Angler > Alchemist >  Paladin > Mercenary > Hunter* > Wizard

*will be my final life after mastering 

I put wizard there because idk if I wanna do wizard or not.. But Im gonna start chapter one once I get to level 10.


----------



## marcko0412

If you become creator in all lives, divi us removes the life restrictions on your equipment so if suggest you try and be creator in all lives


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

marcko0412 said:


> If you become creator in all lives, divi us removes the life restrictions on your equipment so if suggest you try and be creator in all lives



Woah, really?. I must try for god in all life's then, but i have a feeling cook and the crafting life's will be the worst to get. I already have most life's mastered so they shouldn't be that hard.

Also, I spent 100 hours on the game....
what have i done


----------



## marcko0412

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Woah, really?. I must try for god in all life's then, but i have a feeling cook and the crafting life's will be the worst to get. I already have most life's mastered so they shouldn't be that hard.
> 
> Also, I spent 100 hours on the game....
> what have i done



Yup he does ) I didn't know about it but I just wanted to be creator in all lives and he cracked a small reward joke and then got onto the real reward which is removing life restrictions ) 

AND YES, COOK LIFE IS A NIGHTMARE! I REALLY LIKE CRAFTING LIVES BUT THE COOK LIFE WAS... UGH!! Tip, aside from the normal fish you can buy and catch, you also need a sea bream of love, and two gold swordfish... and I also have a love-hate relationship with pufferfish recipes... Here's a tip though, wear fanciful shoes, elegant dress(if you're a girl), and cook's pride when you try to get legend in the cook life... it will help you out a lot cause you need to raise all cook skills to level 15


----------



## Jinglefruit

Has Pam lost the plot?! I only just got the lunares coins stuff last night, redeemed for 2 items, and she's almost immediately asked me for 3 horror strings (looked it up and I need to be a god Cook to unlock a particular zombie which drops them rarely). Like, No Pam. That's not going to be possible for a long time seeing as Cooking is my least fav job and I was planning on doing it last, it's the only job I haven't atleast mastered. <_<;

Can someone please tell me the internet is lying and there is a way to change Pams requests? Or is there another way to get Lunares coins?

I never even got 3 gold coins to unlock the exchange clerk desk. D:
And I thought Nook was a cruddy landlord.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Jinglefruit said:


> Has Pam lost the plot?! I only just got the lunares coins stuff last night, redeemed for 2 items, and she's almost immediately asked me for 3 horror strings (looked it up and I need to be a god Cook to unlock a particular zombie which drops them rarely). Like, No Pam. That's not going to be possible for a long time seeing as Cooking is my least fav job and I was planning on doing it last, it's the only job I haven't atleast mastered. <_<;
> 
> Can someone please tell me the internet is lying and there is a way to change Pams requests? Or is there another way to get Lunares coins?
> 
> I never even got 3 gold coins to unlock the exchange clerk desk. D:
> And I thought Nook was a cruddy landlord.



The only way is to accept, tell her your giving up. then sleep and go back to her sadly. Pam is crazy though, One day she'll ask for some coral and sacks of treasure, the next day its ancient orbs, trial of light stuff and crazy things only a god in that life can do.

Oh, and you can do the God special requests from your master, but those are so hard that you have to be over level 120. I've heard Tailor god isn't that bad.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> The only way is to accept, tell her your giving up. then sleep and go back to her sadly. Pam is crazy though, One day she'll ask for some coral and sacks of treasure, the next day its ancient orbs, trial of light stuff and crazy things only a god in that life can do.
> 
> Oh, and you can do the God special requests from your master, but those are so hard that you have to be over level 120. I've heard Tailor god isn't that bad.



I actually tried to face the pumpking again with Ophelia and Jinx.

Lets just say when I took out 9 of my life cures I knocked down 1/4 of his health...The ai kept walking into the bombs -.-


----------



## Jinglefruit

Twilight Sparkle said:


> The only way is to accept, tell her your giving up. then sleep and go back to her sadly. Pam is crazy though, One day she'll ask for some coral and sacks of treasure, the next day its ancient orbs, trial of light stuff and crazy things only a god in that life can do.
> 
> Oh, and you can do the God special requests from your master, but those are so hard that you have to be over level 120. I've heard Tailor god isn't that bad.



Oh so there is a way to get a different request? I saw someone say otherwise, and didn't manage to find a way myself. Yeah, I had 3 earth mana (have like 15 in storage) and then that. :S Yeah, not sure I'm going to enjoy her quests.

Yeah, I saw something like that on this thread before. I've got God rank on hunter and magician now though, but am only level 67, so not likely to get far. I went into the tower thing and spent about 10 minutes just trying to keep Ophelia alive long enough to reach treasure chests.


----------



## J087

How many chapters and lands are there to explore? The map seems vast but I'm already Lv.25 due to a lot of gathering and leveling jobs, but I haven't touched anything in Port Puerto yet. I hope the quests and mobs there didn't become to easy just cause of my level.

Not too many spoilers please.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

J087 said:


> How many chapters and lands are there to explore? The map seems vast but I'm already Lv.25 due to a lot of gathering and leveling jobs, but I haven't touched anything in Port Puerto yet.
> 
> Not too many spoilers please.


I won't give you names, but there are 7 chapters (2 new ones in DLC) and there are 5 lands to explore.


----------



## Gracelia

Jinglefruit said:


> Oh so there is a way to get a different request? I saw someone say otherwise, and didn't manage to find a way myself. Yeah, I had 3 earth mana (have like 15 in storage) and then that. :S Yeah, not sure I'm going to enjoy her quests.
> -snip-



The tailor god/creator rank requests are a lot easier. Sometimes Pam gives you ridiculous requests; as Twilight Sparkle said, simply give up, sleep and try again. XD


----------



## Jinglefruit

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh, and you can do the God special requests from your master, but those are so hard that you have to be over level 120. I've heard Tailor god isn't that bad.





Gracelia said:


> The tailor god/creator rank requests are a lot easier. Sometimes Pam gives you ridiculous requests; as Twilight Sparkle said, simply give up, sleep and try again. XD



Guess I've got to become a legendary tailor this evening then.  I've kinda been avoiding Tailor because it has 2 lots of timed A pressing segments which I screw up way too often. S: (Seriously was this a mistake, no other job does this.)

I've got a decent request from Pam now. And it did just strike me as odd that she was just complaining about her store room last week with the DLC story and now she's decided to continue her hoarding ways.


----------



## marcko0412

Lol! Pam's quests would seem more reasonable when you reach God rank in everything... But for now, your best bet would be the easiest God requests namely the tailor(gives good exp) the woodcutter, or the angler


----------



## Jinglefruit

marcko0412 said:


> Lol! Pam's quests would seem more reasonable when you reach God rank in everything... But for now, your best bet would be the easiest God requests namely the tailor(gives good exp) the woodcutter, or the angler



I figured. It seems she always want extravagant crazy dishes of food I can't make. 

I took a break from tailoring to reach God rank blacksmithing ~ as I realised I had all the ingredients I needed before. And LORD IS IT DIFFICULT! I thought a good start would be to make the Clockwork hammer first so I can use it for everything else and I've failed at it 8 times now. Once by a fraction of a second so now I'm repeatedly doing it holding out hope the boost orbs appear at the best times.


----------



## marcko0412

Jinglefruit said:


> I figured. It seems she always want extravagant crazy dishes of food I can't make.
> 
> I took a break from tailoring to reach God rank blacksmithing ~ as I realised I had all the ingredients I needed before. And LORD IS IT DIFFICULT! I thought a good start would be to make the Clockwork hammer first so I can use it for everything else and I've failed at it 8 times now. Once by a fraction of a second so now I'm repeatedly doing it holding out hope the boost orbs appear at the best times.



Maybe it would help if you respec your stats?


----------



## Jinglefruit

marcko0412 said:


> Maybe it would help if you respec your stats?



Determination paid off. Just got it. xP

I was considering that, but most of my aims don't require strength / vitality at the moment so didn't really want to have to change stats twice for it. And I could see I just needed 3 orbs within the first 5 stages of each empty special round. Though I got 4 orbs in the sucessful one and finished with 3.5 seconds to spare. 

Aannnd the best joke is, I've not got level 13 smithing to use it yet. -facepalm-


----------



## jupisan

Where is Cacto Cave?
Being an Angler is fun as heck and peaceful


----------



## Jinglefruit

jupisan said:


> Where is Cacto Cave?
> Being an Angler is fun as heck and peaceful



In Al Maajik town, there's a boat that leaves from the southern area. I am pretty sure you need to have finished the Al Maajik part of the story before you can take the boat though. - You get a letter stating the boats running.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

jupisan said:


> Where is Cacto Cave?
> Being an Angler is fun as heck and peaceful



Go to Al Maajik Outskirts, talk to the Sailor and you'll find yourself there. edit: jingle beat me


----------



## jupisan

Thanks guys for the help on where that Cove is.


----------



## J087

What are your stat suggestions for Paladin and Magician? What about Luck?


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> What are your stat suggestions for Paladin and Magician? What about Luck?



For Paladin, definitely Vitality most, with some strength and luck. Paladins are made to be tanks by heart.

For Magician/Wizard (Wizard is Magician in the NA version), Intelligence and Focus are, your main Focus. A little bit of vitality mixe d with that makes you near invincible. Wizards often tend to have weak defenses, so It makes me feel safe having Vitality.

You can reset and replace your stats (Put 30 in intelligence, reset, then you have the 30 back to place in a stat) so do not worry.

Luck is a minor thing that for miner and woodcutter, you get rarer ores/logs more often, more chance of critical hits, and more. DO NOT leave it at 5! Besides, you have a stat cap of 100 after dlc.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I've played this game for over 50 hours now. I have still not beaten the main story. This game having an extremely high number of side quests keeps distracting me. O_O


----------



## TheOneCherry

DJStarstryker said:


> I've played this game for over 50 hours now. I have still not beaten the main story. This game having an extremely high number of side quests keeps distracting me. O_O



IUm the exact opposite xD I've had the game for 70 hours and I only did 10 sidequests xD


----------



## J087

Today I finished up in Castele (all Adept ranked) and decided to start the Port Puerto part of the story. I'm a bit disappointed that I already finished it. The game's story is quite short.

I'm considering to get a house in Port Puerto, and perhaps a new Castele house which I can fill up with pretty furniture made from palm beams. But not before I cleaned out my closet and all old equipments. Might sell most of the password equipments, only the +exp and +itemdrop are useful imo.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Just mastered Tailor, FINALLY xD


----------



## J087

Bought the Port Puerto house. Feeling poor now.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

I started Paladin yesterday, woo not much my fighting style lol I've reached Creator in Hunter,Wizard,Miner,Woodcutter,Angler,Carpenter and Alchemist! Yay! currently lvl 122. I'll probably start cook today and do my best to reach Creator soon so then I can start hoarding materials for stat candies. 20 candies on all stats but one, will give me 100 stat on all and 48 on one, which sounds swell with me 8D


----------



## J087

Can you buy/craft the starters outfit?


----------



## Cirom

J087 said:


> Can you buy/craft the starters outfit?



I believe you can. I know that Baste sells the Tailor's starter outfit, so I wouldn't be surprised if there were merchants for the other Lives too.


----------



## Jinglefruit

J087 said:


> Can you buy/craft the starters outfit?



Each job has it's own shop somewhere on the map ~ some are hidden away. And they have the starting outfits. 
If you haven't started any of the lives yet, you can get their starting outfits by starting them.


----------



## jupisan

Who are you favorite allies you like to take around?
mine is Yuelia,Odin,Erik,Damien


----------



## dragonair

jupisan said:


> Who are you favorite allies you like to take around?
> mine is Yuelia,Odin,Erik,Damien


I honestly only bring Noelia & Yuelia around. @ o @ They're such cutie pies & I love their company!


----------



## TheOneCherry

jupisan said:


> Who are you favorite allies you like to take around?
> mine is Yuelia,Odin,Erik,Damien



Yuelia, ophelia, Jinx, Noelia, Dogu, Odin, and Olivia.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dragonair said:


> I honestly only bring Noelia & Yuelia around. @ o @ They're such cutie pies & I love their company!



Do You have Yuelia and Noelia at 100 Friendship? I know I do. 

No srsly Yuelia and Noelia are best character


----------



## Jinglefruit

jupisan said:


> Who are you favorite allies you like to take around?
> mine is Yuelia,Odin,Erik,Damien



If I'm going for combat against something difficult, I take Odin and Ophelia because they seem to pack the most punch. ~ and because they both attack physically most of the time they get targetted more than me.  

Otherwise, my usual companions are Elmie, Daemon (Damian), Noelia or Andy. - In rough order of how often I take them.


----------



## Cirom

Normally when I go out to battle, I end up taking my trusty dog Spectrum (though do note, I'm only Lv. 35 and haven't finished the story yet) - Spectrum just seems to take ALL the aggro off any monster I face, so as long as I can keep reviving him, I'm relatively safe from harm. Ended up beating a Blizzard Bird way earlier than I gather I was supposed to defeat that thing with the method I used, heh.

... Also, what? Is Daemon named something else in different regions or something? ;o


----------



## Jinglefruit

Cirom said:


> ... Also, what? Is Daemon named something else in different regions or something? ;o



Yeah, theres a few name changes between European and American copies. 
The biggest to note is Flutter becomes Butterfly, and Levitania becomes Terra Nimbus. 

Everything else I've heard is pretty similar, Like Creator/God rank, Wizard/Magician.

----

So God Magician Special Skill just took out the ancient dragon pretty quickly and then where it was still going the final hit destroyed the bounty that spawned. <-< Why is this a thing. :C


----------



## marcko0412

Pre-DLC, I always go with Odin and Ophelia. Post-DLC, I use Fern or Jinx paired with Mustang or Duglas


----------



## Cirom

Jinglefruit said:


> Yeah, theres a few name changes between European and American copies.
> The biggest to note is Flutter becomes Butterfly, and Levitania becomes Terra Nimbus.
> 
> Everything else I've heard is pretty similar, Like Creator/God rank, Wizard/Magician.



Waitwaitwait, a version where the *European* translations actually turn out to be the better ones? Am I still in the right reality, here? (Also, "Butterfly"?! Pffft. xD They didn't even TRY...)


----------



## jupisan

As in Duglas the Miner Master. 
cool so you can take your Masters to battle?
wanna add my FL character to my sig, is that against the rules? as in separate image


----------



## Jinglefruit

Cirom said:


> Waitwaitwait, a version where the *European* translations actually turn out to be the better ones? Am I still in the right reality, here? (Also, "Butterfly"?! Pffft. xD They didn't even TRY...)



Yup! Most I think are just to avoid any religious undertones. God, Daemon, some item in EU version is called Hells something which changed. (And I guess here in the UK, Harry Potter is a religion, so Wizard got removed too. )
And apparently Flutter is because of word association to gambling. <_<; Because when you see a butterfly with such a name, you assume it has a gambling addiction apparently.

Nothing will ever make up for "Let's go to the City" though.


----------



## jupisan

what was your hardest life to master for you?


----------



## Gracelia

re: Jupisan's question about allies - I take no one. I prefer to solo unless I play multiplayer. IMO, they just get in my way and annoy me XD

Hardest life to master: Can't say yet as I haven't got Creator/God in everything. I reckon the most difficult for me _might_ be Paladin or Mercenary if I struggle with combos (merc?).


----------



## fashions

My favourite ally is usually Odin. He's a great tank, especially for a magician. 

I heard that Mustang is good too, but apparently his attack is lower than Odin even though he has more HP & Def. Ophelia is the opposite, she has better attack then Odin but lower HP & Def.

Jynx is good too! She heals you and does really good damage. I took her + Odin along when I fought the Pumpking. I had to become Creator rank Mercenary just to do it though. Even as a L100 Wizard I was still doing such low damage and fainting so much that it was worthwhile to master another life from scratch. :/ But Jynx is definitely most amusing. She has an attack where she rolls around on her back and music notes float out from her, and then BAM. Damage.

---

Cook is definitely worse life to get creator rank. To get legend you have to have 15 in all cooking skills (general, egg & veggie, meat, fish).

Merc was annoying, because of the combo timing, but it's not as time consuming as Cook. :/ Apparently Hunter has a lot of annoying combos as well.


----------



## J087

Wait. Birds are also DLC? Meaning you can only get a dog or a cat in all 3 non-dlc cities?

Can you sell a pet?


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> Wait. Birds are also DLC? Meaning you can only get a dog or a cat in all 3 non-dlc cities?
> 
> Can you sell a pet?



Yes birds are dlc so you're stuck with dogs and cats until you have it.. you can return pets though if you want to change some of your pets


----------



## J087

Damn, I wanted a parrot. 

Levelling Mercenary atm. Will the greatsword keep hitting so slow 'cause it's heavy, or can you change that by skill and stats?


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> Damn, I wanted a parrot.
> 
> Levelling Mercenary atm. Will the greatsword keep hitting so slow 'cause it's heavy, or can you change that by skill and stats?



I don't think you can change that with stats.. mercenary hits are quite slow compared to others but the combos are fun to look at )


----------



## TheOneCherry

OMG

I tried facing the pumpking again at level 67 I think, with Ophelia and Jinx, and Ophelia was a DISASTER in the fight. We got the king down to 1/4 health, jsut using 36 lifecures. But what did Ophelia do? She barged right in and kills herself, costing me a free attack to revive her. I also get hit with his god dang claws of doom that 1shot me....AND I get sniped...and the only thing I was amused about was the fact that when the pumpkings "special attack" Is him bouncing around like a idiot, then ITS RAINING PUMPKINS. epic but dangerous

Also ,them pumpkin bombs doe :/

Can anyone tell me a good ally aside from Jinx and Ophelia to face against the pumpking? We were so close just by JINX doing damage and me assisting 5 hits or so. I was thinking Yuelia but shes so fragile...


----------



## fashions

Yea Merc hits are definitely slower. Gameplay wise, I disliked it, but it's kinda fun because it looks like my avatar is having a hard time even holding the sword let alone swinging it around. 

For Pumpking I used Odin (and Jynx) but I have a feeling that for you, Odin might just do what Ophelia did; they have relatively similar builds & combat styles. I was L110+ when I took on the Pumpking (well OP'd) so Odin fainting didn't matter much because I could revive him relatively easily. He did faint an unusual amount (my friendship w/ him is 100), but he's a close combat character, so he doesn't avoid any hits, he tanks them. But Pumpking uses magic attacks (I can only assume), so Odin didn't take them too well...

If you want someone that doesn't do much, maybe Magnificus? He cowers a lot, so he's a good distraction for any enemies. I'm not entirely sure if he runs away or not though, but even if he does, he won't run far, so just... run around him and hope the Pumpking targets him & not you. :'D


----------



## marcko0412

TheOneCherry said:


> OMG
> 
> I tried facing the pumpking again at level 67 I think, with Ophelia and Jinx, and Ophelia was a DISASTER in the fight. We got the king down to 1/4 health, jsut using 36 lifecures. But what did Ophelia do? She barged right in and kills herself, costing me a free attack to revive her. I also get hit with his god dang claws of doom that 1shot me....AND I get sniped...and the only thing I was amused about was the fact that when the pumpkings "special attack" Is him bouncing around like a idiot, then ITS RAINING PUMPKINS. epic but dangerous
> 
> Also ,them pumpkin bombs doe :/
> 
> Can anyone tell me a good ally aside from Jinx and Ophelia to face against the pumpking? We were so close just by JINX doing damage and me assisting 5 hits or so. I was thinking Yuelia but shes so fragile...



67's probably a bit too early to take on the pumpking cause when he's low on HP he just spams that pumpkin meteor shower.. LOL I took on the pumpking at around 120+ and I brought Jinx and Fern... If you want a tank, I'd say mustang or odin... since they're almost like ophelia, but with higher HP and stuff


----------



## windfall

marcko0412 said:


> 67's probably a bit too early to take on the pumpking cause when he's low on HP he just spams that pumpkin meteor shower.. LOL I took on the pumpking at around 120+ and I brought Jinx and Fern... If you want a tank, I'd say mustang or odin... since they're almost like ophelia, but with higher HP and stuff



Probably mustang.....think he's got like 1500hp? plus it's funny when he rips off his moustache and uses it as a boomerang. 
fern is a great ally because she stuns people. 

anyway yeah level 67 is too low; double that and you'll have a shot. beat the trial of time. 

plus I think most allies scale levels with you (but cap at 100) so the higher level you are, the better your allies will be.


----------



## jupisan

need help on two of my quests for Wizard.
Made Hero Wizard. only like the shoes from the Hero Wizard clothes that the King gives you.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I was dumb and forgot to save before going to terra nimbus (the floating island) and I didn't stock up on life cures. How do I get back?


----------



## TheOneCherry

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I was dumb and forgot to save before going to terra nimbus (the floating island) and I didn't stock up on life cures. How do I get back?



I'm honestly not sure at all...you may have to just die so you can go back and restart the chapter so you can get life cures.

I think you can get them at the plushling camp as well..


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

TheOneCherry said:


> I'm honestly not sure at all...you may have to just die so you can go back and restart the chapter so you can get life cures.
> 
> I think you can get them at the plushling camp as well..



I died while I was on the island.. Although I'm thinking you're right, I might have to die and then restart the whole chapter again.

edit: nope, that didn't work. can anyone else help me out?

another edit: welp, I'm stupid. I figured it out. >.<


----------



## TheOneCherry

windfall said:


> Probably mustang.....think he's got like 1500hp? plus it's funny when he rips off his moustache and uses it as a boomerang.
> fern is a great ally because she stuns people.
> 
> anyway yeah level 67 is too low; double that and you'll have a shot. beat the trial of time.
> 
> plus I think most allies scale levels with you (but cap at 100) so the higher level you are, the better your allies will be.



I just beat the trial of time actually xD Only died a few times, but I had 50 life cures xD I used Jinx and Erik.

Wait Mustang uses his moustache? LOL


----------



## Cou

LMAOOO mustang when he rips off his mustache and uses it as a boomerang is fricking gold


----------



## J087

Am I the only one who thought the "Dark Sultan" was the bad guy? Do they even exist in this game?


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> Am I the only one who thought the "Dark Sultan" was the bad guy? Do they even exist in this game?



^ my reaction


----------



## Lancelot

https://mobile.twitter.com/NintendoUK/status/561147025404985345/photo/1

Clothes code


----------



## TheOneCherry

Monkey D Luffy said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/NintendoUK/status/561147025404985345/photo/1
> 
> Clothes code



Heavenly, right?


----------



## Lancelot

Nintendo UK 
@NintendoUK

Yuelia's Outfit is available at Castele Post Office in #FantasyLife with this password (Game set to English) pic.twitter.com/X2fYfsTtsC


----------



## Glaceon2000

J087 said:


> Am I the only one who thought the "Dark Sultan" was the bad guy? Do they even exist in this game?



I thought it too. I was ready to fight him and then turns out you become friends with him lol.


----------



## Swablu

Just wondering for the people in Canada, where'd you buy this game?


----------



## TheOneCherry

I bested a fight with a Giga Catfish..took me 3 minutes...I could do a swordfishx3 at once and still be easier then it!

..man being a expert is so exciting and makes you jealous of creators and masters


----------



## JCnator

Hanaberas said:


> Just wondering for the people in Canada, where'd you buy this game?



If you want a physical copy of the game, I believe you're better off looking in a city. Right now, I can't check their availability, but I'm fairly certain that Wal-Mart, EBGames and the likes would have at least one, especially in a larger city. Chances are, if you live in middle of nowhere, it's basically impossible to find one. I can assure you that The Source don't bother getting it either way.

If the worst outcome comes in, then there's the downloadable version that is available on eShop anytime you'd like.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Is it just me or do they make some of the wizard quests impossible without bringing NPCs with you? I don't like to bring NPCs but I can't defeat gold crowns at my level, so I have to.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Glaceon2000 said:


> Is it just me or do they make some of the wizard quests impossible without bringing NPCs with you? I don't like to bring NPCs but I can't defeat gold crowns at my level, so I have to.



I completed all the wizard quests without using any NPCs. As long as you can inflict some damage on a boss you can beat it. All you need to do is learn the bosses attack pattern.


----------



## windfall

Hanaberas said:


> Just wondering for the people in Canada, where'd you buy this game?



i preordered my copy online~ check out futureshop/amazon.ca/bestbuy - they ship pretty fast (but then again i live pretty close to the city so it might just be that i live close to a shipping centre??? just too lazy to go in store haha)


----------



## fashions

> I completed all the wizard quests without using any NPCs. As long as you can inflict some damage on a boss you can beat it. All you need to do is learn the bosses attack pattern.



Yea, you can defeat a boss if you have enough Life Cures/ pots. NPCs just make things easier in most cases.

Also, the game gives them to you as extra help anyway, so they're supposed to accompany you in battle, otherwise they wouldn't even have the NPC ally system.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Glaceon2000 said:


> Is it just me or do they make some of the wizard quests impossible without bringing NPCs with you? I don't like to bring NPCs but I can't defeat gold crowns at my level, so I have to.



Just depends on your magic attack power. Also, remember that wizards are distance level attackers. I'm pretty much constantly walking backwards/around the monsters while fighting them to make it harder for them to get me while I'm casting spells at them.


----------



## J087

Expert Paladin and Expert Miner! 
Things go quick when you visit a new town.

Still can't hurt the Napdragon though. Even with a silver sword.


----------



## fashions

You're not really supposed to bother the Napdragon until you're L30+.


----------



## Craftyott

OK, I am an adept Paladin in need of killing the Feely Caterpillos in the Waterfall Cave. When I get to the cave, my way over the bridge to the east is blocked off. I know when I was in there as a miner, the whole cave was opened up because I defeated the caterpillos and came upon the big crystal in there. I have completed every other Paladin request at this level including the zombies on the island and some other big baddies. I'm at level 20 as well. What am I missing? Was I supposed to talk to someone? Thanks for the help!


----------



## J087

Craftyott said:


> OK, I am an adept Paladin in need of killing the Feely Caterpillos in the Waterfall Cave. When I get to the cave, my way over the bridge to the east is blocked off. I know when I was in there as a miner, the whole cave was opened up because I defeated the caterpillos and came upon the big crystal in there. I have completed every other Paladin request at this level including the zombies on the island and some other big baddies. I'm at level 20 as well. What am I missing? Was I supposed to talk to someone? Thanks for the help!



There should be a "boss" nearby, a larger mob with a crown next to the name. Defeat it to open up the path.


----------



## FrozenLover

I'm really in need of a Dragon scale but I don't get the nap dragon anymore and the ore in the lava cave is not showing up for me anymore, can anyone spare one and I will try my best to get you anything in return. I'm also struggling to get an evil shard as the lord of the dead doesn't show up too. I just need one again and will get you anything in return that I can get. Thanks.


----------



## TheOneCherry

FrozenLover said:


> I'm really in need of a Dragon scale but I don't get the nap dragon anymore and the ore in the lava cave is not showing up for me anymore, can anyone spare one and I will try my best to get you anything in return. I'm also struggling to get an evil shard as the lord of the dead doesn't show up too. I just need one again and will get you anything in return that I can get. Thanks.



I can get ya some. I have access to both.  I also have dragon scales on me, and i got the Demonic void the time I beat the lord of the dead..Do you have DLC? Like purchased it?


----------



## FrozenLover

TheOneCherry said:


> I can get ya some. I have access to both.  I also have dragon scales on me, and i got the Demonic void the time I beat the lord of the dead..Do you have DLC? Like purchased it?



Yeah.


----------



## Craftyott

J087 said:


> There should be a "boss" nearby, a larger mob with a crown next to the name. Defeat it to open up the path.



Thanks!  I'm a dummy....you just have to defeat the bats or little dragons right before the entrance to each area where the feely catterpillos are. FINALLY made it to expert level for the Paladin!!

BUT....a little bit later I lost all the 3 bounties when I went back as a miner. Shouldn't have been so greedy. As soon as I get one bounty, I usually head out to cash it in (I'm super cautious that way). This time I thought that I would collect them all then go cash them in, since I'm so 'experienced' in this cave (ha!). Oh well.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Got the God Paladin rank, woot woot. Now I'm gonna save for some holidays homes, and sometime god my other lives. I don't even wanna even touch Carpenter, Tailor or.... cook .-..


----------



## J087

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Got the God Paladin rank, woot woot. Now I'm gonna save for some holidays homes, and sometime god my other lives. I don't even wanna even touch Carpenter, Tailor or.... cook .-..



Look at the bright side. With Carpenter and Tailor you can fill your new holiday homes with brand new, awesome furniture. And in my opinion they level quite fast (if you gathered the materials).


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

J087 said:


> Look at the bright side. With Carpenter and Tailor you can fill your new holiday homes with brand new, awesome furniture. And in my opinion they level quite fast (if you gathered the materials).



True that, I made most of the Starry Night stuff for my house without buying over 100k worth of it in the stores. Thank gosh for ReveriaExplorer for the shopping lists so I don't run around like crazy going "WHERE IS ITTTT".


----------



## TheOneCherry

Twilight Sparkle said:


> True that, I made most of the Starry Night stuff for my house without buying over 100k worth of it in the stores. Thank gosh for ReveriaExplorer for the shopping lists so *I don't run around like crazy going "WHERE IS ITTTT".*



Me IRL before I heard of Reveria Explorer

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mastered Achemist now. :3


----------



## fashions

> but I don't get the nap dragon anymore and the ore in the lava cave is not showing up for me anymore



Wait why not? You just need to sleep & they should show up again?


----------



## milkyi

Would anyone be so kind to craft me  all the Valkyrie armor? c:


----------



## Glaceon2000

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I completed all the wizard quests without using any NPCs. As long as you can inflict some damage on a boss you can beat it. All you need to do is learn the bosses attack pattern.






Thanks for your input everyone! Look what I did


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Glaceon2000 said:


> View attachment 83239
> 
> Thanks for your input everyone! Look what I did



Great job!  I'm glad I was able to help. You can also complete quests with friends if some of the missions are too hard.


----------



## Holla

I just started my Fantasy Life game yesterday! So far I am a level 4 Wizard I'm so glad that being a Wizard was an option!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Holla said:


> I just started my Fantasy Life game yesterday! So far I am a level 4 Wizard I'm so glad that being a Wizard was an option!



I remember starting off with Wizard as well. Using magic is really fun.


----------



## TheOneCherry

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I remember starting off with Wizard as well. Using magic is really fun.



IKR

i can imagine myself jsut flinging a wand around like a mad man screaming "MAGIC! MAGIC!"

But according to jinx, magic isnt just flinging a wand. Its communticating and borrowing the spirits. You also respect nature, similar to Hunter.

And I forgot to save, I got Hero paladin, and gamecard fell out when I dropped DS< Now I have to do that stuff again :/ IJUFGIyIFUDI


----------



## Cirom

TheOneCherry said:


> And I forgot to save, I got Hero paladin, and gamecard fell out when I dropped DS< Now I have to do that stuff again :/ IJUFGIyIFUDI



I've noticed that gamecard-disconnection issues seem to happen a lot with the 3DS / 3DS XL. One of the reasons I'm glad I got a digital copy.

Recently (ie: today) purchased the Origin Island DLC. ;D Although I'm still Level 43 so I can't exactly do much at the moment. Mostly just trying to get some Dark Mana and Light Mana to finish up some of my Hero-level Tailor recipes. ;o Totally up for having some assistance, as the NPC companions are.. a bit stupid when it comes to dodging enemy attacks. ;<


----------



## jupisan

Im a Legend in Wizardary. When do I activate Lunares Part 2 mini story.


----------



## Glaceon2000

jupisan said:


> Im a Legend in Wizardary. When do I activate Lunares Part 2 mini story.



You have to get to level 50 before you can start the Origin Island story.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Glaceon2000 said:


> You have to get to level 50 before you can start the Origin Island story.



You also have to get to level 45 and become allies with Noelia first. She'll send you a letter once you hit level 45.


----------



## JCnator

Twilight Sparkle said:


> You also have to get to level 45 and become allies with Noelia first. She'll send you a letter once you hit level 45.



I reached Level 45 and have Noelia and Yuelia as allies, but still can't trigger the DLC chapter. So, you really have to be on Level 50 as well.


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I reached Level 45 and have Noelia and Yuelia as allies, but still can't trigger the DLC chapter. So, you really have to be on Level 50 as well.



Yeah, The story won't start until you hit level 50 ~ And then talk to flutter / sleep.


----------



## jupisan

While waiting to get to lvl 50. Made some headway on my other lives. Im enjoying being an Angler,Woodcutter,Miner,Carpenter,Blacksmith.


----------



## Swablu

Just got the game for my birthday and currently level 18! Just wondering do we have to complete the game to get luneras coins?


----------



## jupisan

Hanaberas said:


> Just got the game for my birthday and currently level 18! Just wondering do we have to complete the game to get luneras coins?


do you have the dlc?
think its part of the dlc.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Hanaberas said:


> Just got the game for my birthday and currently level 18! Just wondering do we have to complete the game to get luneras coins?



The lunares coins are part of the DLC story and you cannot start the DLC story until you beat the main story and reach at least level 50.


----------



## J087

I totally forgot Elderwood opened. I wish I was a wood spirit!!

And I totally wish I could adopt Robin. Engineer would have been an awesome life to play.


----------



## TheOneCherry

J087 said:


> I totally forgot Elderwood opened. I wish I was a wood spirit!!
> 
> And I totally wish I could adopt Robin. Engineer would have been an awesome life to play.



Yup! We could do a crafting minigame for repairing a plane or something and we make the planes and all that in another crafting minigame! ~


----------



## J087

Crafting gears, chains, air plane parts, and fixing machines. Would be a nice combination between Blacksmith and Carpenter. The game intro shows several other life ideas that could be added in a future version or DLC.

On to chapter 6 now. I don't feel like exploring Al Maajik at all right now. Just gathering the gold ores for better tools.

About those world bosses and those Wraiths. Do I need to slay those at some point or are those DLC quests?


----------



## Jinglefruit

J087 said:


> Crafting gears, chains, air plane parts, and fixing machines. Would be a nice combination between Blacksmith and Carpenter. The game intro shows several other life ideas that could be added in a future version or DLC.
> 
> On to chapter 6 now. I don't feel like exploring Al Maajik at all right now. Just gathering the gold ores for better tools.
> 
> About those world bosses and those Wraiths. Do I need to slay those at some point or are those DLC quests?



Most random bosses - bigbird/wriaths//dragons/dino's are quests for different lives. So far, it seems to me each life picks one set of them. (which makes late game advancement for new lives pretty quick, as if a quest says to beat catterpillos in adept missions you can go after feelly and cave catterpillos and usually they will complete quests not set yet which give more stars.)


----------



## Glaceon2000

Does anyone have any tips on maxing my sewing level? I'm at level 12 right now.


----------



## jupisan

Glaceon2000 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on maxing my sewing level? I'm at level 12 right now.


can you do auto ++ yet in any of your garments.


----------



## Glaceon2000

jupisan said:


> can you do auto ++ yet in any of your garments.



Not yet! I can do auto + though (I think).


----------



## marcko0412

Glaceon2000 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on maxing my sewing level? I'm at level 12 right now.



Hi, to max out your sewing skill, your best bet would be to make Royal Rugs if you don't have DLC or Umbral Robes if you do. Don't auto craft as well because auto crafting yields less skill growth. At the time I completed that quest, I didn't have DLC so I was stuck with Royal rugs.. probably took me 30-40 royal rugs to reach lvl 15 from lvl 11.. I heard the umbral robe will be faster


----------



## TheOneCherry

Just clocked 100 hours.

lso mastered Woodcutter and Tailor and Miner and some others I think.

Did I also mention I got to level 70?

hahahah nao

Can anyone get me some materials? I plan on getting creator on Blacksmith, and I'm not looking foward to grinding bigbeak (which I kill in 30 seconds, jinx HAXXXXX) for rainbow feathers, or grinding for fossil shards. or the elemental shards. Or beating ancient dragons. and mining 1 damage ores with have 250 health, or cutting down celestial trees (I actually cut one down!) ..not looking foward to it. just ask me and I'll tell materials.


----------



## marcko0412

Almost complete with the game! Just finished all 333 side quests.. Just a few crafting skills left to level up to 20 and I can officially say I've beaten the game XD


----------



## jupisan

marcko0412 said:


> Almost complete with the game! Just finished all 333 side quests.. Just a few crafting skills left to level up to 20 and I can officially say I've beaten the game XD


damn i bow down to you. 

Do you guyd pick and chose which side quest you guys like.


----------



## marcko0412

jupisan said:


> damn i bow down to you.
> 
> Do you guyd pick and chose which side quest you guys like.



Well, I never really bothered with side quests until I maxed out my level and was like "Now what?". I then decided to try 'complete' the game by doing what else I can, which is basically just max out skill levels and side quests.


----------



## Glaceon2000

marcko0412 said:


> Hi, to max out your sewing skill, your best bet would be to make Royal Rugs if you don't have DLC or Umbral Robes if you do. Don't auto craft as well because auto crafting yields less skill growth. At the time I completed that quest, I didn't have DLC so I was stuck with Royal rugs.. probably took me 30-40 royal rugs to reach lvl 15 from lvl 11.. I heard the umbral robe will be faster



Thank you so much! I have the DLC but I'm just going to do royal rugs; because shadow mana is such a pain to get and costs a lot to buy.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

What level should I be when trying to complete the DLC chapter 2?


----------



## marcko0412

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> What level should I be when trying to complete the DLC chapter 2?



any level as soon as you activate it  If you're having trouble with the dogu battle, just hit dogu.. it takes like 2-3 hits to take him down then that battle ends XD


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

marcko0412 said:


> any level as soon as you activate it  If you're having trouble with the dogu battle, just hit dogu.. it takes like 2-3 hits to take him down then that battle ends XD



Those giant rocks were chasing me so I thought I had to beat those. lol I got destroyed in 2-3 hits. I'll just target the dogu then.


----------



## Swablu

Just wondering what level should I be to take on the Behemoth or Silverfang? I really want to get my stars and move up from Adept Mercenary.


----------



## fashions

Hanaberas said:


> Just wondering what level should I be to take on the Behemoth or Silverfang? I really want to get my stars and move up from Adept Mercenary.



For Silverfang I was at the point where I could take 2 allies with (Laura & Olivia were mine). It's doable without allies, but you obv. need to be at a higher level and have a lot of items. I was a magician as well, so allies were really crucial because magicians don't have high defence, but as a Merc you won't have the same problem.

I also did a lot of crafting throughout the game, so I was at ~20+? That made Silverfang easier for me; I didn't faint.


----------



## J087

Just try and hit it a few times. If I see I'm only hitting 0-3 damage I'm not going to risk it. Only once I'm doing enough damage I'll take on a boss.


----------



## Swablu

Just wondering because I just noticed something in my Challenges. I still need 1980 Stars til Master rank but adding the Stars given for my remaining challenges is only 880 stars, will I get more challenges? Or do I have to get them somehow?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Hanaberas said:


> Just wondering because I just noticed something in my Challenges. I still need 1980 Stars til Master rank but adding the Stars given for my remaining challenges is only 880 stars, will I get more challenges? Or do I have to get them somehow?



Talk to people who have that life's symbol before their name (when standing by them) they will issue more quests. ~ often it's the characters you met in the introduction to the life that give them, but there's a few odd miscellanious characters with quests.
Can't remember if they always do, but often they'll have a ? above their heads. The wikia / random google searches can often tell you exactly who you need to talk to.


----------



## Eldin

Actually picked this game back up and managed to get back into it (odd for me without starting a new game). I've finally managed to get the last few lives up to Hero. I don't have the DLC, might get it down the road but eh I'm not sure if I'll even bother. 

Fun to get back into it though! c:


----------



## Nanobyte

wooo started this game on friday and I'm already farther than my brother who's had it since christmas.

I'm a cook/wizard with three pets hueheu


----------



## J087

Mastered Paladin!! I was surprised by the "gift" I got at the Crown. Can't wait to see what gift Carpenter gets.


----------



## jupisan

J087 said:


> Mastered Paladin!! I was surprised by the "gift" I got at the Crown. Can't wait to see what gift Carpenter gets.


congrats. hey getting really good and free stuff is the best.


----------



## Verotten

I don't know if I'll ever pick this game up again, all that's left for me is to farm gold coins for gear I don't want (for collection's sake I guess) and finish grinding magic and sneaking to max. ;___;

Those of you who've got to this point, is there _much_ replay value to be had from doing it all again on another char? :\


----------



## windfall

Verotten said:


> I don't know if I'll ever pick this game up again, all that's left for me is to farm gold coins for gear I don't want (for collection's sake I guess) and finish grinding magic and sneaking to max. ;___;
> 
> Those of you who've got to this point, is there _much_ replay value to be had from doing it all again on another char? :\



I don't think I have the patience to replay on a new character @_@ the story is too annoying for that lol


----------



## J087

Verotten said:


> I don't know if I'll ever pick this game up again, all that's left for me is to farm gold coins for gear I don't want (for collection's sake I guess) and finish grinding magic and sneaking to max. ;___;
> 
> Those of you who've got to this point, is there _much_ replay value to be had from doing it all again on another char? :\




I considered starting a new character and focussing purely on magic (or melee if you did magic before). Stats will make a difference in playing, although the story will remain the same.


----------



## windfall

J087 said:


> I considered starting a new character and focussing purely on magic (or melee if you did magic before). Stats will make a difference in playing, although the story will remain the same.



You can always re-assign stats, so you don't actually have to start all over to play a different combat life.


----------



## Cirom

windfall said:


> You can always re-assign stats, so you don't actually have to start all over to play a different combat life.



How do you reassign your stats, anyway? I've beaten the main story, but I haven't heard anything about any stat respeccing. I've heard "someone" sells it for about 30k Dosh, but that's all I know of it. ;I


----------



## windfall

Cirom said:


> How do you reassign your stats, anyway? I've beaten the main story, but I haven't heard anything about any stat respeccing. I've heard "someone" sells it for about 30k Dosh, but that's all I know of it. ;I



In the library of Al Majiik (or however you spell it) there's a new area that lets you change your stats. Basically that "someone" is 


Spoiler



some book in different room


You gotta go in the evening, though. 
and yep, cost 30k


----------



## Cirom

windfall said:


> In the library of Al Majiik (or however you spell it) there's a new area that lets you change your stats. Basically that "someone" is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> some book in different room
> 
> 
> You gotta go in the evening, though.
> and yep, cost 30k



Oh, *that's* what that thing did! I went there before, but of course - I went at day! I ended up forgetting to go back at night, baha. Typical!


----------



## J087

I'm lost in stats. I started as a Carpenter but right now I just want to focus on a melee fighter. What are the stat configurations for Paladin and Mercanary? I hate the slowness of 2H sword so I'm mostly using Paladin with an on and off shield.

Armor wise, should I specifically go for something that adds (str) stats? Even if another armor has better defence?

And, I'm not shy on money, but does anyone know a repeatable way to get 30k gold? I haven't started chapter 7 yet.


----------



## Eldin

windfall said:


> I don't think I have the patience to replay on a new character @_@ *the story is too annoying for that lol*



This is why I can't see myself replaying this, tbh. If I had to go through all that text again I would cry.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I just got the game yesterday, and I am completely addicted. It's so fun! I've put around fifteen in just around a day and half. This game will probably make me take a break from AC:NL. ^^;


----------



## marcko0412

ADanishMuffin said:


> I just got the game yesterday, and I am completely addicted. It's so fun! I've put around fifteen in just around a day and half. This game will probably make me take a break from AC:NL. ^^;



Hi  Welcome to Fantasy Life! Yeah it did make me kinda abandon my acnl town... But it's so good though


----------



## ADanishMuffin

marcko0412 said:


> Hi  Welcome to Fantasy Life! Yeah it did make me kinda abandon my acnl town... But it's so good though



Thanks for the welcome! I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who might choose Fantasy Life over AC:NL, at least for a while. 

Also, I know, right? I've pretty much spent the whole day today playing it. It's just… too… addicting…


----------



## Lancelot

I just got the game. Jess Christ is it addictive .-.


----------



## J087

Mastered lumberjack.

What's the highest weapon / tool skill level you can get?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Hi. Can anyone give me advice on how I can complete the Miner God request? I have maximum Strength and use the Solar Axe, but I still cannot do any damage on that special stone.


----------



## uriri

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Hi. Can anyone give me advice on how I can complete the Miner God request? I have maximum Strength and use the Solar Axe, but I still cannot do any damage on that special stone.



Can I help you? Lets play together. I'll switch to Miner and do all the challenges so you'll earn them


----------



## Jinglefruit

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Hi. Can anyone give me advice on how I can complete the Miner God request? I have maximum Strength and use the Solar Axe, but I still cannot do any damage on that special stone.



What level is your mining skill? And increasing Vitality and Focus will also increase the damage you do. ;D

Otherwise, Complete Blacksmith life and make your own high quality pickaxe - It'll do more damage. 

I had to leave it and come back later to get that last quest. And I used about 10 full SP restores while doing it. o;


----------



## Nooblord

J087 said:


> Mastered lumberjack.
> 
> What's the highest weapon / tool skill level you can get?



15 without DLC, 20 with DLC.


----------



## Nooblord

I've been trying to get the Dark Sultan's Wand for a while now. I just looked through all the extra items I've collected from the fountain in Al Maajik, and I've spent over 100 gold coins.

I've been trying to get it myself, but I'm about to give up. What are the chances of not getting that wand after over 100 tries?
Anyone want to trade? I have a bunch of extras from all 5 Goddess fountains.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

uriri said:


> Can I help you? Lets play together. I'll switch to Miner and do all the challenges so you'll earn them



That would be very helpful.  When do you want to play? I'll probably switch back to my Wizard class and help by freezing all the enemies. I am at level 100, so I can get to the rock just fine. 


Jinglefruit said:


> What level is your mining skill? And increasing Vitality and Focus will also increase the damage you do. ;D
> 
> Otherwise, Complete Blacksmith life and make your own high quality pickaxe - It'll do more damage.
> 
> I had to leave it and come back later to get that last quest. And I used about 10 full SP restores while doing it. o;



My current mining level is 17. Would the extra 3 levels make all the difference? My Vitalty is about 60, and Focus is 40. I don't know if those stats needed to be higher too. I thought Strength was the most useful stat for mining. Completing the Blacksmith life would probably help too. I'm only an Expert on that life. What kind of axe's can you make at the highest rank?


----------



## Manazran

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> That would be very helpful.  When do you want to play? I'll probably switch back to my Wizard class and help by freezing all the enemies. I am at level 100, so I can get to the rock just fine.
> 
> 
> My current mining level is 17. Would the extra 3 levels make all the difference? My Vitalty is about 60, and Focus is 40. I don't know if those stats needed to be higher too. I thought Strength was the most useful stat for mining. Completing the Blacksmith life would probably help too. I'm only an Expert on that life. What kind of axe's can you make at the highest rank?



With DLC,(which I assume you have with that Level 17 Mining Skill) the highest pi kaxe you can make at Creator rank is the Solar Pickaxe and Spirit Pickaxe.Solar Pickaxe is weak but gives rare drops+(mining) while Spirit Pickaxe is stronger and has Special deposit damage+ (Oh BTW,I can make them for you,if you want)


----------



## marcko0412

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> That would be very helpful.  When do you want to play? I'll probably switch back to my Wizard class and help by freezing all the enemies. I am at level 100, so I can get to the rock just fine.
> 
> 
> My current mining level is 17. Would the extra 3 levels make all the difference? My Vitalty is about 60, and Focus is 40. I don't know if those stats needed to be higher too. I thought Strength was the most useful stat for mining. Completing the Blacksmith life would probably help too. I'm only an Expert on that life. What kind of axe's can you make at the highest rank?



Hi, Use a divine quality demonic pickaxe with soul stone+...  I personally use the spirit pickaxe with special deposit++ just cause im lazy to make a new pickaxe.. i guess either of the two would do but i heard the demonic pickaxe does it faster


----------



## Manazran

marcko0412 said:


> Hi, Use a divine quality demonic pickaxe with soul stone+...  I personally use the spirit pickaxe with special deposit++ just cause im lazy to make a new pickaxe.. i guess either of the two would do but i heard the demonic pickaxe does it faster



Demonic Pickaxe is faster in general,but better to use Spirit Pickaxe for the Special Deposits


----------



## J087

What is the best tool/weapon level in non-DLC?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Manazran said:


> With DLC,(which I assume you have with that Level 17 Mining Skill) the highest pi kaxe you can make at Creator rank is the Solar Pickaxe and Spirit Pickaxe.Solar Pickaxe is weak but gives rare drops+(mining) while Spirit Pickaxe is stronger and has Special deposit damage+ (Oh BTW,I can make them for you,if you want)



That would be helpful if you can make one.


----------



## marcko0412

J087 said:


> What is the best tool/weapon level in non-DLC?



Wouldn't exactly know.. I never bothered with equips until the DLC cause the monsters in the dlc area are way stronger compared to the normal monsters in reveria. Same with tools I guess cause the the deposits/trees in the dlc area are harder to mine/cut compared to the normal ones in reveria so I guess whatever the last tool you can craft would be the best one to use.


----------



## Gracelia

Funny how I bought the game solely on the fact there was an alpaca to ride. I still don't have one, but a unicorn works just as well. XD I dislike the region lock on mounts though... why can't I ride an alpaca or unicorn all over the world? :c


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Gracelia said:


> Funny how I bought the game solely on the fact there was an alpaca to ride. I still don't have one, but a unicorn works just as well. XD I dislike the region lock on mounts though... why can't I ride an alpaca or unicorn all over the world? :c



Wait, do you still need a Alpaca Saddle?. I swear I have like 3 of them if you want one. And yeah, I really want to get a unicorn and ride it everywhere, but region lock doesn't want me to do that.


----------



## Gracelia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wait, do you still need a Alpaca Saddle?. I swear I have like 3 of them if you want one. And yeah, I really want to get a unicorn and ride it everywhere, but region lock doesn't want me to do that.



Aw, yeah! I wish I had an extra unicorn one to trade with you. :0 If it's alright, I can look for one and trade sometime soon? :,D (pree sure I can find one!!)


----------



## snapdragon

Going to download this game now! Super excited to play it!


----------



## ADanishMuffin

snapdragon said:


> Going to download this game now! Super excited to play it!



He, good luck! It really is a great game. Just make sure not to get addicted! Like me, whoops.


----------



## FrozenLover

Looking for some friends to add for when I'm online. I open a lot of the time that I'm on. We can do whatever you like and I can help you with your quests. I am GOD/Creator on all lives and working to get level 20 on all skills. I have DLC. 2122-5397-1727


----------



## Cirom

FrozenLover said:


> Looking for some friends to add for when I'm online. I open a lot of the time that I'm on. We can do whatever you like and I can help you with your quests. I am GOD/Creator on all lives and working to get level 20 on all skills. I have DLC. 2122-5397-1727


Ah, sure! ;o My 3DS FC is to the left over there (<---) - I can't quite remember it off the top of my head. ;D

Although to be fair, I'd mostly just be asking for advice more than anything, as I dislike being powerlevelled - I'm only Master on 3 Lives (Two of those being Hero ;D), Lv. 54 with DLC.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

I am only on chapter three but it seems to me these chapters have gone by way too fast. There is no depth to them, just an exceptionally large amount of text! Anyone else believes this? Lol


----------



## snapdragon

ADanishMuffin said:


> He, good luck! It really is a great game. Just make sure not to get addicted! Like me, whoops.



Haha I probably will xD although, I cannot decide on a face ;-;


----------



## ethre

Diamondarcadia said:


> I am only on chapter three but it seems to me these chapters have gone by way too fast. There is no depth to them, just an exceptionally large amount of text! Anyone else believes this? Lol



Definitely! I'm planning on getting the Origin DLC soon - hopefully it'll be more entertaining than the main story.


----------



## windfall

ethre said:


> Definitely! I'm planning on getting the Origin DLC soon - hopefully it'll be more entertaining than the main story.



The story is forgettable, the the DLC adds more quests and new areas to explore. That's where the real value is, IMO.


----------



## ethre

windfall said:


> The story is forgettable, the the DLC adds more quests and new areas to explore. That's where the real value is, IMO.



Could you tell me your favorite parts of the DLC? o: Maybe why I should buy it and stuff? o:

Also, is it like separate from the original world? Is it sort of like Terra Nimbus and you fly there?


----------



## windfall

ethre said:


> Could you tell me your favorite parts of the DLC? o: Maybe why I should buy it and stuff? o:
> 
> Also, is it like separate from the original world? Is it sort of like Terra Nimbus and you fly there?



The DLC adds another world! So like Terra nimbus. You get there in a special way. Sorry for being vague, haha. 

I quite liked the additional areas and the more "challenging" areas where new "boss" monsters and whatnot spawned. There's a special tower with three trials which get progressively harder as you go.

The DLC also adds new crafts and additional ranks! I felt super satisfied when I crafted myself the best gear in the game and got some sweet armour and weapons. There's also the lunares coins system that's exclusive to the DLC, which gives neat armour, weapons, mounts and other cool stuff. You also unlock new holiday homes, making it easier to warp here and there. 

I think it probably doubled the amount of time I spent playing the game. I'm god ranked in I think 5-6 classes, and I'm kinda burnt out now xD but I've clocked over 100h playing, which is nice. 

Do you have anything else you'd like to know? :0


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hi, I've been trying to get some Earth Mana, but I don't seem to have much luck on it. I've been defeating Spirits of Earth in the Elderwood, trying to get some, (I need three for a quest, and I don't really want to buy any) but the only things they drop for me are Tool-upgrade Stones! Is Earth Mana really that rare, or am I just having bad luck?


----------



## ethre

windfall said:


> The DLC adds another world! So like Terra nimbus. You get there in a special way. Sorry for being vague, haha.
> 
> I quite liked the additional areas and the more "challenging" areas where new "boss" monsters and whatnot spawned. There's a special tower with three trials which get progressively harder as you go.
> 
> The DLC also adds new crafts and additional ranks! I felt super satisfied when I crafted myself the best gear in the game and got some sweet armour and weapons. There's also the lunares coins system that's exclusive to the DLC, which gives neat armour, weapons, mounts and other cool stuff. You also unlock new holiday homes, making it easier to warp here and there.
> 
> I think it probably doubled the amount of time I spent playing the game. I'm god ranked in I think 5-6 classes, and I'm kinda burnt out now xD but I've clocked over 100h playing, which is nice.
> 
> Do you have anything else you'd like to know? :0



Ooh, I heard there were new pets, customization, and mounts. o: Anything about that in specifics? Maybe some pictures? :3


----------



## windfall

ethre said:


> Ooh, I heard there were new pets, customization, and mounts. o: Anything about that in specifics? Maybe some pictures? :3


New pets are birds and dragons, which you can see here: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Pets
haven't seen a page that outlines all the DLC customization, but there are new hair colours and hairstyles (you can get the hairstyles of most of the characters you interact with e.g. Damien). in the new dlc area, there's a place where you can completely re-do how your character looks for 150k. 

Pics of the new mounts are in the tag: 


Spoiler:  from game faqs



castele
Dragon horse: http://i.imgur.com/iiWVPi2.jpg
Unicorn: http://i.imgur.com/mVAEYXN.jpg
Deer: http://i.imgur.com/gUyXf90.jpg

port puerto
Marine Horse: http://i.imgur.com/fGHJgPb.jpg
Sky Turtle: http://i.imgur.com/KZenXMl.jpg
Crab: http://i.imgur.com/m3aEcps.jpg

al maajik
Sultan's Horse: http://i.imgur.com/tRbt9Yg.jpg
Ghost Horse: http://i.imgur.com/XT6IVbX.jpg
Alpaca: http://i.imgur.com/Sb5QIIb.jpg



mounts work the same way as your horse, so they don't vanish once you get off them, but if they're attacked they run away. 
Mounts are specific to places too, so you unfortunately can't ride a deer at port puerto unless you ride it all the way from castele.


----------



## marcko0412

ADanishMuffin said:


> Hi, I've been trying to get some Earth Mana, but I don't seem to have much luck on it. I've been defeating Spirits of Earth in the Elderwood, trying to get some, (I need three for a quest, and I don't really want to buy any) but the only things they drop for me are Tool-upgrade Stones! Is Earth Mana really that rare, or am I just having bad luck?



Hi, try increasing your luck.. if you're a woodcutter, the earth tree near port puerto may also drop some mana


----------



## snapdragon

Finally starting up my Life!


----------



## snapdragon

Any advice on which order to go through Life? I started as the Tailor--are there benefits to maxing in one Life before moving onto another? Can you stay with one Life and get through the game?


----------



## pocky

Just got the game. Currently saving TBT to get the expansion 
Love it! It's such a cute game


----------



## snapdragon

pocky said:


> Just got the game. Currently saving TBT to get the expansion
> Love it! It's such a cute game



Which Life did you choose?


----------



## infinikitten

I've been debating picking up this game for a while now, since I have Rune Factory and some other similar games hanging around. But at the same time, IT CALLS TO ME~

Especially after perusing this thread. I don't know how much longer I can hold off on grabbing it.


----------



## marcko0412

snapdragon said:


> Any advice on which order to go through Life? I started as the Tailor--are there benefits to maxing in one Life before moving onto another? Can you stay with one Life and get through the game?



I started as a tailor as well then eventually picked up wizard and alchemist. Although I woudl recommend you become a miner and a woodcutter as early as now so you can mine/cut ores/trees now.. you'll need it for a quest and some crafting recipes


----------



## snapdragon

marcko0412 said:


> I started as a tailor as well then eventually picked up wizard and alchemist. Although I woudl recommend you become a miner and a woodcutter as early as now so you can mine/cut ores/trees now.. you'll need it for a quest and some crafting recipes



Ok! Thank you for the advice!


----------



## pocky

snapdragon said:


> Which Life did you choose?



I chose the life of a magician  So far I'm loving it! 

I didn't get to play much today though cause I was busy trying to get enough bells for the expansion (Needed to get it otherwise I couldnt connect with my friend) But now that I got the expansion I can finally play!


----------



## Mentlegen

I might pick this game up again...

Not too sure when, but it's good to see that people are still playing


----------



## mogyay

right, so i'm just getting into this game again & i have a few questions

. what should i be wearing when doing the woodcutter, miner vocations? i realise they give me clothes to start with but as far as i'm aware they don't contribute to anything. for example added skills or whatever? so is there anything that will give me a boost to help with these skills?

. is finding elder logs in trees just luck? i'm having little luck finding any unless it's from the great oak tress, i never seem to find any from normal ones

. i don't suppose there's any followers that can heal me?

. my pets are really bad companions? is it better if i use a human friend? what's the best set up?


----------



## snapdragon

pocky said:


> I chose the life of a magician  So far I'm loving it!
> 
> I didn't get to play much today though cause I was busy trying to get enough bells for the expansion (Needed to get it otherwise I couldnt connect with my friend) But now that I got the expansion I can finally play!



I want to try that Life too! Sounds really fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll wait on the expansion since I heard you have to be level 50 to get any use out of it. I'm level 2 xD


----------



## marcko0412

mogyay said:


> right, so i'm just getting into this game again & i have a few questions
> 
> . what should i be wearing when doing the woodcutter, miner vocations? i realise they give me clothes to start with but as far as i'm aware they don't contribute to anything. for example added skills or whatever? so is there anything that will give me a boost to help with these skills?
> 
> . is finding elder logs in trees just luck? i'm having little luck finding any unless it's from the great oak tress, i never seem to find any from normal ones
> 
> . i don't suppose there's any followers that can heal me?
> 
> . my pets are really bad companions? is it better if i use a human friend? what's the best set up?




-I'm not too sure if there's are equipments that help you with woodcutting or mining early on but the hero rank armor does help in mining and woodcutting and eventually you can add special effects on the things you craft that can help too.

-pretty much, yeah.. it's usually luck. But if your last hit on the tree/ore is excellent, chances are you get more drops (3 for regular trees/ores and up to 5 for big trees/ores) which of course increases your chances somehow. Usually I cut/mine till it has a bit of hp then I use the X charge attack

-There are some followers later in the game who can heal you.. post-story mostly

-there are good npc's to bring. I don't want to name them cause I don't want to spoil you just in case you aren't too far in the game


----------



## Nerd House

Adol the Red said:


> *I honestly forgot I had Fantasy Life, which makes me quite upset because when I was announced I was super-psyched for it. I got it and played it for a decent chunk of time, and even debated on whether or not to get the DLC. I am sort of glad I didn't, since for some reason I have just not been compelled to play the game for at least a few months. :/*



*Still haven't played it again, wtf is wrong with me...*


----------



## ethre

windfall said:


> New pets are birds and dragons, which you can see here: http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Pets
> haven't seen a page that outlines all the DLC customization, but there are new hair colours and hairstyles (you can get the hairstyles of most of the characters you interact with e.g. Damien). in the new dlc area, there's a place where you can completely re-do how your character looks for 150k.
> 
> Pics of the new mounts are in the tag:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  from game faqs
> 
> 
> 
> castele
> Dragon horse: http://i.imgur.com/iiWVPi2.jpg
> Unicorn: http://i.imgur.com/mVAEYXN.jpg
> Deer: http://i.imgur.com/gUyXf90.jpg
> 
> port puerto
> Marine Horse: http://i.imgur.com/fGHJgPb.jpg
> Sky Turtle: http://i.imgur.com/KZenXMl.jpg
> Crab: http://i.imgur.com/m3aEcps.jpg
> 
> al maajik
> Sultan's Horse: http://i.imgur.com/tRbt9Yg.jpg
> Ghost Horse: http://i.imgur.com/XT6IVbX.jpg
> Alpaca: http://i.imgur.com/Sb5QIIb.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> mounts work the same way as your horse, so they don't vanish once you get off them, but if they're attacked they run away.
> Mounts are specific to places too, so you unfortunately can't ride a deer at port puerto unless you ride it all the way from castele.



thank you, this is super helpful!! i'll hopefully get the dlc this weekend and have some friends get it too ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Any advice on which order to go through Life? I started as the Tailor--are there benefits to maxing in one Life before moving onto another? Can you stay with one Life and get through the game?



No, unfortunately. Unless you have some friends who are at least masters or experts in other classes and are willing to give you stuff. I started out as a Cook and I figured out there were some fish I couldn't buy and I had to switch to an Angler. Then I switched to Blacksmith and realized I needed some fir beams for a craft, and I switched to Carpenter (which was really boring).  However, I would start with classes where you collect materials first. c:


----------



## Diamondarcadia

I love the star challebges when you switch lives. Keeps the game interesting. My main job is a wizard and i love it because she owns but i gotta say... I like fishing too lol and cooking is so much fun

I dont see the need for a blacksmith really... Maybe not yet. It is necessary?


----------



## snapdragon

ethre said:


> thank you, this is super helpful!! i'll hopefully get the dlc this weekend and have some friends get it too ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately. Unless you have some friends who are at least masters or experts in other classes and are willing to give you stuff. I started out as a Cook and I figured out there were some fish I couldn't buy and I had to switch to an Angler. Then I switched to Blacksmith and realized I needed some fir beams for a craft, and I switched to Carpenter (which was really boring).  However, I would start with classes where you collect materials first. c:



I do like that you can build your dagger skills no matter which Life you're in


----------



## marcko0412

Diamondarcadia said:


> I love the star challebges when you switch lives. Keeps the game interesting. My main job is a wizard and i love it because she owns but i gotta say... I like fishing too lol and cooking is so much fun
> 
> I dont see the need for a blacksmith really... Maybe not yet. It is necessary?



well, eventually... post-dlc, it's recommended to max out all lives


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Can someone explain the cooking timer to me? I keep trying to make superior dishes but they just keep coming out regular... Lol


----------



## marcko0412

Diamondarcadia said:


> Can someone explain the cooking timer to me? I keep trying to make superior dishes but they just keep coming out regular... Lol



Hi, I wish I could.. I quite don't get it as well.. Sometimes when I craft too quick or too slow, the items tend to be mediocre quality.. either good or none at all. Although I think it's more on how many "Great" instead of "Good" methods you get. I heard luck helps increase the quality too


----------



## Cirom

Diamondarcadia said:


> I love the star challebges when you switch lives. Keeps the game interesting. My main job is a wizard and i love it because she owns but i gotta say... I like fishing too lol and cooking is so much fun
> 
> I dont see the need for a blacksmith really... Maybe not yet. It is necessary?



Each Life affects the other Lives in different ways - Blacksmiths are more useful for Mercenaries, Paladins, Miners and Tailors than they are for Wizards and Fishermen. If I recall, wizards and fishermen mostly rely on carpenters for their gear - which is probably why you haven't been finding much use for the Blacksmith.

I do like how dynamic this game can be like that. ;D


----------



## snapdragon

still a noob, where can i find leather string and animal hide? :< i'm working on the artisanal fashion challenge for the tailor


----------



## Diamondarcadia

snapdragon said:


> still a noob, where can i find leather string and animal hide? :< i'm working on the artisanal fashion challenge for the tailor



Fine woods and artisan shop in castele lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can go to grassy outskirts of town, you can kill wolves to get the animal hide too

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you need any help, Pm me! I've spent soooo many hours in fantasy life lol


----------



## snapdragon

Diamondarcadia said:


> Fine woods and artisan shop in castele lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You can go to grassy outskirts of town, you can kill wolves to get the animal hide too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If you need any help, Pm me! I've spent soooo many hours in fantasy life lol



is that in the shopping district?  i haven't been there yet 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok hehe i may take you up on that offer! i feel like i don't know what i am doing most of the time xD


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Lol I've put 40 hours into it and still get so so confused

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it should be in the square, by the post office side or in the section to the right (east Castile) and south


----------



## snapdragon

Diamondarcadia said:


> Lol I've put 40 hours into it and still get so so confused
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And it should be in the square, by the post office side or in the section to the right (east Castile) and south



ohhh! i will have to look! i didn't get a chance to play tonight, hopefully tomorrow! also, does it take a while to get to a high enough level with the dagger to kill bigger enemies? i was killed by an ostrich ;w;


----------



## Diamondarcadia

A www lol that's so cute lol

I started as a wizard so I've always been long range and run away. I dont have any other fighting classes, it doesn't take too long though... Just keep at it. It can get really hard at times and you will die (even I died a ton of times)

I suggest killing the small carrots first, caterpillar bugs and the bees. Then work your way up to wolves, ostriches and the sheep and bandits!


----------



## JCnator

snapdragon said:


> ohhh! i will have to look! i didn't get a chance to play tonight, hopefully tomorrow! also, does it take a while to get to a high enough level with the dagger to kill bigger enemies? i was killed by an ostrich ;w;



Well, dagger is the most useless weapon type in the game, so I'm not even surprised to hear you're struggling to defeat certain monsters. These weapons don't deal much damage and there aren't any redeeming factors other than being universal to every single Life. Even in the endgame, I'm willing to believe that the most powerful dagger in the game will be still outclassed by the much superior weapon types. This is the reason why I recommend picking a Combat Life first, so you won't be stuck with the dinky dagger. The only reason you would still use it is to max out its skill level to earn some Bliss points, which is pretty much for completionist's sake.

tl;dr : Don't bother with daggers. Get a Combat Life ASAP and have a better weapon!


----------



## Mizu

Is it worth buying the game at full price, or should I wait for a sale? Hoping not to get the typical smart-ass answer of "go buy it and see for yourself" response since I'm asking the community if its worth buying from their experience. At $55 after taxes, this is one of the most expensive games that I can currently buy on the 3DS so I'm really on the fence whether or not I should buy it.


----------



## Cou

JiHao said:


> Is it worth buying the game at full price, or should I wait for a sale? Hoping not to get the typical smart-ass answer of "go buy it and see for yourself" response since I'm asking the community if its worth buying from their experience. At $55 after taxes, this is one of the most expensive games that I can currently buy on the 3DS so I'm really on the fence whether or not I should buy it.


it's actually worth every penny tbh there's just so many things you can do but if you don't feel like spending that much right now, then feel free to wait it out o:
also it's a lot more worth it if you get the dlc..


----------



## pocky

JiHao said:


> Is it worth buying the game at full price, or should I wait for a sale? Hoping not to get the typical smart-ass answer of "go buy it and see for yourself" response since I'm asking the community if its worth buying from their experience. At $55 after taxes, this is one of the most expensive games that I can currently buy on the 3DS so I'm really on the fence whether or not I should buy it.



It's definitely worth it! I'm loving this game. But, I see that you have quite a lot of forum bells. So if you're skeptical/feeling reluctant to pay $55 you could always just buy the game with tbt bells? I bought mine from forum user Blizzard. The game itself was 12k tbt and then I paid an extra 3k for the expansion. So 15k total for a $50 game.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

50$? I got it from toys r us for only 29.99$

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yes I think it is worth the money. There is a lot of content in the game and it can easily last you many many hours.


----------



## Glaceon2000

JiHao said:


> Is it worth buying the game at full price, or should I wait for a sale? Hoping not to get the typical smart-ass answer of "go buy it and see for yourself" response since I'm asking the community if its worth buying from their experience. At $55 after taxes, this is one of the most expensive games that I can currently buy on the 3DS so I'm really on the fence whether or not I should buy it.



It's really worth it! I've put about 85 hours in the game, and I've had it for 2 months, and I've played every day. I'm not even halfway done with the game on my first character, and there are 3 character spots! I've had a great time with the game, it's the best new game I've tried in a long time.


----------



## badcrumbs

JiHao said:


> Is it worth buying the game at full price, or should I wait for a sale? Hoping not to get the typical smart-ass answer of "go buy it and see for yourself" response since I'm asking the community if its worth buying from their experience. At $55 after taxes, this is one of the most expensive games that I can currently buy on the 3DS so I'm really on the fence whether or not I should buy it.



I was also on the fence about it, but had the opportunity to get a copy in the TBT marketplace and went for it. I wasn't sure I would be that crazy about it, but I feel now it is definitely worth the money. I wouldn't regret buying it at all.


----------



## snapdragon

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, dagger is the most useless weapon type in the game, so I'm not even surprised to hear you're struggling to defeat certain monsters. These weapons don't deal much damage and there aren't any redeeming factors other than being universal to every single Life. Even in the endgame, I'm willing to believe that the most powerful dagger in the game will be still outclassed by the much superior weapon types. This is the reason why I recommend picking a Combat Life first, so you won't be stuck with the dinky dagger. The only reason you would still use it is to max out its skill level to earn some Bliss points, which is pretty much for completionist's sake.
> 
> tl;dr : Don't bother with daggers. Get a Combat Life ASAP and have a better weapon!



ok! i was debating on which life to take on next and that might be the way to go...i really like fighting heh heh!


----------



## Diamondarcadia

snapdragon said:


> ok! i was debating on which life to take on next and that might be the way to go...i really like fighting heh heh!



Yeah combat is best. I don't like getting hit so I became a wizard. They also heal themselves so that was a plus lol I can get a little reckless. The hp and sp potions are so expensive too, unless you are an alchemist and can make your own. 

What I like about non-combat lives is that I can mine or cook even when I am not in that life and am playing as a wizard. It's awesome haha


----------



## snapdragon

Diamondarcadia said:


> Yeah combat is best. I don't like getting hit so I became a wizard. They also heal themselves so that was a plus lol I can get a little reckless. The hp and sp potions are so expensive too, unless you are an alchemist and can make your own.
> 
> What I like about non-combat lives is that I can mine or cook even when I am not in that life and am playing as a wizard. It's awesome haha



hmmm i've picked wizard/mage type characters in other games and i always found the mechanics to be cumbersome/complicated--is that true with this game as well?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*i've always found


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Nope, just point and shoot. Hold A or X for special movies and in combat mode you press the directional buttons to change the type of magic you want to fire, water, earth (healing), and wind. You can change the type of magic rather quickly and at any time, which helps in a situation when you aren't sure what elemental type a boss is.


----------



## snapdragon

Diamondarcadia said:


> Nope, just point and shoot. Hold A or X for special movies and in combat mode you press the directional buttons to change the type of magic you want to fire, water, earth (healing), and wind. You can change the type of magic rather quickly and at any time, which helps in a situation when you aren't sure what elemental type a boss is.



so a LOT easier :3 haha that's good! this is why i like handheld console games ;>


----------



## LyraVale

Does anyone know what the fish prints are for? Is it just to decorate your house? I can't decide if it's worth giving up the bounty to have a fish print made.

(This thread is huge and I tried searching but didn't find it discussed ever...probably user error though XD )


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> Does anyone know what the fish prints are for? Is it just to decorate your house? I can't decide if it's worth giving up the bounty to have a fish print made.
> 
> (This thread is huge and I tried searching but didn't find it discussed ever...probably user error though XD )



Yeah, it is just wallpaper made by the bounties you catch. Some of them can be cool, like a gold swordfish print and some are just regular and in my opinion its ugly unless you're making a nautical themed room lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> so a LOT easier :3 haha that's good! this is why i like handheld console games ;>



haha! yes a lot easier and me too. It is nice to be able to lay down and play video games lol I fell asleep with the game one twice and my ds died, leaving me with a lot of stuff to re-do because I always forget to save lol


----------



## LyraVale

Diamondarcadia said:


> Yeah, it is just wallpaper made by the bounties you catch. Some of them can be cool, like a gold swordfish print and some are just regular and in my opinion its ugly unless you're making a nautical themed room lol



Well I ended up making it and it was nothing special...but I guess I can sort of do a collection of them as I go along. I don't see the purpose of it otherwise. I think it's something people do with fish they catch IRL...lol, though I don't get the point of that either! 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> Well I ended up making it and it was nothing special...but I guess I can sort of do a collection of them as I go along. I don't see the purpose of it otherwise. I think it's something people do with fish they catch IRL...lol, though I don't get the point of that either!
> Thanks for replying.



Lol! I don't see the point to that either haha

and no problem 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know where I can get a good selection of better pickaxes in the shops? I have the iron pickaxe but I want something better lol


----------



## marcko0412

Diamondarcadia said:


> Lol! I don't see the point to that either haha
> 
> and no problem
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a good selection of better pickaxes in the shops? I have the iron pickaxe but I want something better lol



you can make some as blacksmiths, or there's a mole in the snow peak summit well who sells miner stuff. when you reach master miner, he stocks up on better stuff


----------



## Diamondarcadia

marcko0412 said:


> you can make some as blacksmiths, or there's a mole in the snow peak summit well who sells miner stuff. when you reach master miner, he stocks up on better stuff



Thanks!


----------



## Sorgatani

Good to see other people liked it too!
I found out pretty early on that if you have a cartridge and 2 3DS units, you can clone items through StreetPass. The play data doesn't save to the cartridge, it saves to the 3DS itself.

Made that last Roast a lot easier to perfect, if you don't have the expansion pack, dragon meat can't be bought, and it's a bit of a trek to obtain.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Sorgatani said:


> Good to see other people liked it too!
> I found out pretty early on that if you have a cartridge and 2 3DS units, you can clone items through StreetPass. The play data doesn't save to the cartridge, it saves to the 3DS itself.
> 
> Made that last Roast a lot easier to perfect, if you don't have the expansion pack, dragon meat can't be bought, and it's a bit of a trek to obtain.



How would one go about doing this? lol


----------



## ethre

Anyone willing to play? I have to beat a Shadowsaurus and I'm having a bit of trouble.. ^^'


----------



## nard

ethre said:


> Anyone willing to play? I have to beat a Shadowsaurus and I'm having a bit of trouble.. ^^'



aries me and jason just beat one smh

i can help you in a bit!! v u v


does anyone have mysterious objects?? i dont have the shopping+ bonus for al maajik yet...


----------



## Mizu

So I ended up buying the game after debating a bit earlier in the thread. Verdict? I can't remember what has happened in real life the past 2 days. Gotta say, pretty fun haha. Haven't got the DLC yet but I'll work my way towards it. Thanks for those who suggested to buy the game, and it was $51 rather then $55 here in Toronto.


----------



## snapdragon

JiHao said:


> So I ended up buying the game after debating a bit earlier in the thread. Verdict? I can't remember what has happened in real life the past 2 days. Gotta say, pretty fun haha. Haven't got the DLC yet but I'll work my way towards it. Thanks for those who suggested to buy the game, and it was $51 rather then $55 here in Toronto.



WOW that is so expensive! I'm glad that you like it though xD I find myself having to choose between AC and Fantasy Life though!


----------



## Diamondarcadia

JiHao said:


> So I ended up buying the game after debating a bit earlier in the thread. Verdict? I can't remember what has happened in real life the past 2 days. Gotta say, pretty fun haha. Haven't got the DLC yet but I'll work my way towards it. Thanks for those who suggested to buy the game, and it was $51 rather then $55 here in Toronto.



This made me literally "lol"

That is still so expensive D: I think the only benefit of the dlc right away was better customization options for your character and later on, obviously to keep playing lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> WOW that is so expensive! I'm glad that you like it though xD I find myself having to choose between AC and Fantasy Life though!



I just login to AC to make sure no villagers want to leave lol


----------



## JCnator

snapdragon said:


> WOW that is so expensive! I'm glad that you like it though xD I find myself having to choose between AC and Fantasy Life though!



JiHao obviously bought it from Canada, so the currency there is in CAD, not in USD. Also, the tax there is 13%, which is pretty high.


----------



## snapdragon

Diamondarcadia said:


> This made me literally "lol"
> 
> That is still so expensive D: I think the only benefit of the dlc right away was better customization options for your character and later on, obviously to keep playing lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I just login to AC to make sure no villagers want to leave lol



Haha, I am still really invested in my town, so I try to play that first. I spent about 4 hours on Fantasy Life today though x.x I really like being the hunter so getting to Apprentice was a snap. Thinking of being the wizard next!


----------



## Diamondarcadia

snapdragon said:


> Haha, I am still really invested in my town, so I try to play that first. I spent about 4 hours on Fantasy Life today though x.x I really like being the hunter so getting to Apprentice was a snap. Thinking of being the wizard next!



a few days ago I went on a fantasy life binge without even realizing it

I played and played and asked myself, why am I so hungry all of a sudden? I look at the time and I had been playing for 6 hours... What the... Lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I really wish I had someone to play this game with, haven't even tried it out yet lol. Everyone has the DLC.


----------



## Cirom

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I really wish I had someone to play this game with, haven't even tried it out yet lol. Everyone has the DLC.



To be fair, I was planning on making a second character anyway. I could just make the character with the DLC disabled on it so that I could play together, if you wish. ;o

Although the new character would probably be Strength [Paladin / Blacksmith] or Intelligence [Magician / Alchemy] based, given my main is Agility [Tailoring / Archery] based.


----------



## snapdragon

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I really wish I had someone to play this game with, haven't even tried it out yet lol. Everyone has the DLC.



I'm still really early on in the game!!! And I don't have the DLC


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Cirom said:


> To be fair, I was planning on making a second character anyway. I could just make the character with the DLC disabled on it so that I could play together, if you wish. ;o
> 
> Although the new character would probably be Strength [Paladin / Blacksmith] or Intelligence [Magician / Alchemy] based, given my main is Agility [Tailoring / Archery] based.





snapdragon said:


> I'm still really early on in the game!!! And I don't have the DLC


Eh! That was unexpected! Sure, please PM me when you want to have a go! I would love it!


----------



## Holla

Cirom said:


> To be fair, I was planning on making a second character anyway. I could just make the character with the DLC disabled on it so that I could play together, if you wish. ;o
> 
> Although the new character would probably be Strength [Paladin / Blacksmith] or Intelligence [Magician / Alchemy] based, given my main is Agility [Tailoring / Archery] based.



How do you go about disabling the DLC? I bought it when I downloaded the game so I'm not sure how disabling it for a certain save file works.


----------



## JCnator

Holla said:


> How do you go about disabling the DLC? I bought it when I downloaded the game so I'm not sure how disabling it for a certain save file works.



"Disabling" the DLC doesn't actually disable anything DLC-related on the affected save file. However, if you create a new file in that state, you will sacrifice DLC benefits in order of being able to play with anyone without the DLC.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Why are homes so expensive?!? I finally saved up enough extra dosh to buy the desert home, and now the home in the elderwood village is 150,000 dosh..ughhhh


----------



## Sorgatani

It does make more sense to do than to write about, but it's not very difficult to clone streetpass gifts. You do need to have access to more than one 3DS though!
The streetpass counter is towards the back of the Castele Guild office.
You need to turn streetpass on (and you can only enable streetpass for one character)
Visit your profile, to set your greeting, and an optional gift. The gift will be from your inventory, and can be anything from weapons to tools or ingredients. Gifting via streetpass does not reduce the amount you have on hand! 
In this example, I will choose a Sack of Treasure (x1)
Save and exit to the home screen. 
Then insert the cartridge into the second 3DS. 
When you first boot up, it will act as a new game. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how much you enjoy replaying) you now have to play until you can unlock streetpass in 3DS unit 2.
Set up your streetpass profile in 3DS unit 2. This game does not have any Sacks of Treasure yet, so I will attach a stack of 5xCarrots
Save and Quit, and await streetpass.
After streetpass is registered on both units/games, talk to the streetpass clerk, and check the profiles of your visitors. 
You do have to hunt for them around Castele, but streetpass visitors show up as blue spots on the map, so they're not difficult to find. To build up friendship with a visitor, talk to them a lot. It is possible for visitors to be in buildings, tents and workshops. Exit and re-enter the area between chats. You can also check their profile using 'X' to see if they've given away their present. 
Eventually, they will think you're SUCH a great friend that you deserve a gift. Ta-da!

So now, Game 1 has 1x SoT and so does Game 2.
Game 2 visits their profile and changes their gift to SoT (1)
Game 1 may change or leave their profile, whichever.

Eventually, the games will streetpass each other again. Friendship levels, thankfully, remain at 100%, so from now on, you only need to find them once you've registered the streetpass and spoken with the clerk.

After the second streetpass, Game 1 will now have 2xSoT. Game 1 visits their profile, and changes to 2xSoT.
Game 2 will have 2xSoT as well, and it will gradually build from there!

The most important thing is, after streetpassing, to find your visitor and relieve them of their gift. They can only be registered with one gift at a time.


----------



## Cirom

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> "Disabling" the DLC doesn't actually disable anything DLC-related on the affected save file. However, if you create a new file in that state, you will sacrifice DLC benefits in order of being able to play with anyone without the DLC.



Ah, this is useful to know. Being someone who uses the DLC, I realised I can still play on my main file even when the DLC is "deleted" from my game.. and I can still access all the DLC features on that character! Which means I don't need to remember to delete the DLC every time I want to play as my other character - I can simply just leave it perma-deleted now, and the DLC will only ever affect my main character. Sweet! ;D

As for the money issue, Diamondarcadia - I find it VERY useful to keep a Crafting Life focused on (even perhaps moreso than any Combat Life) - Crafting Lives seem to be the primary source of income in this game, so keep crafting recipes with relatively expensive items to Top Quality, and you're able to sell them for huge profits. Given that my FIRST and most focused Life has been Tailor.. I've never had any problems with money. At all. Every time I've been given the oppurtunity to buy a house, I had enough Dosh to buy it twice over. (And so I did. Fast-travel, woo~!)


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Cirom said:


> Ah, this is useful to know. Being someone who uses the DLC, I realised I can still play on my main file even when the DLC is "deleted" from my game.. and I can still access all the DLC features on that character! Which means I don't need to remember to delete the DLC every time I want to play as my other character - I can simply just leave it perma-deleted now, and the DLC will only ever affect my main character. Sweet! ;D
> 
> As for the money issue, Diamondarcadia - I find it VERY useful to keep a Crafting Life focused on (even perhaps moreso than any Combat Life) - Crafting Lives seem to be the primary source of income in this game, so keep crafting recipes with relatively expensive items to Top Quality, and you're able to sell them for huge profits. Given that my FIRST and most focused Life has been Tailor.. I've never had any problems with money. At all. Every time I've been given the oppurtunity to buy a house, I had enough Dosh to buy it twice over. (And so I did. Fast-travel, woo~!)



I see, I see. I do see that my food recipes seem to be fetching a pretty penny. and goggles do too, I may just do this and sell my items. Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sorgatani said:


> It does make more sense to do than to write about, but it's not very difficult to clone streetpass gifts. You do need to have access to more than one 3DS though!
> The streetpass counter is towards the back of the Castele Guild office.
> You need to turn streetpass on (and you can only enable streetpass for one character)
> Visit your profile, to set your greeting, and an optional gift. The gift will be from your inventory, and can be anything from weapons to tools or ingredients. Gifting via streetpass does not reduce the amount you have on hand!
> In this example, I will choose a Sack of Treasure (x1)
> Save and exit to the home screen.
> Then insert the cartridge into the second 3DS.
> When you first boot up, it will act as a new game. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how much you enjoy replaying) you now have to play until you can unlock streetpass in 3DS unit 2.
> Set up your streetpass profile in 3DS unit 2. This game does not have any Sacks of Treasure yet, so I will attach a stack of 5xCarrots
> Save and Quit, and await streetpass.
> After streetpass is registered on both units/games, talk to the streetpass clerk, and check the profiles of your visitors.
> You do have to hunt for them around Castele, but streetpass visitors show up as blue spots on the map, so they're not difficult to find. To build up friendship with a visitor, talk to them a lot. It is possible for visitors to be in buildings, tents and workshops. Exit and re-enter the area between chats. You can also check their profile using 'X' to see if they've given away their present.
> Eventually, they will think you're SUCH a great friend that you deserve a gift. Ta-da!
> 
> So now, Game 1 has 1x SoT and so does Game 2.
> Game 2 visits their profile and changes their gift to SoT (1)
> Game 1 may change or leave their profile, whichever.
> 
> Eventually, the games will streetpass each other again. Friendship levels, thankfully, remain at 100%, so from now on, you only need to find them once you've registered the streetpass and spoken with the clerk.
> 
> After the second streetpass, Game 1 will now have 2xSoT. Game 1 visits their profile, and changes to 2xSoT.
> Game 2 will have 2xSoT as well, and it will gradually build from there!
> 
> The most important thing is, after streetpassing, to find your visitor and relieve them of their gift. They can only be registered with one gift at a time.



Wow so detailed, thank you!


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Woodcutter sucks. I have tried to get elder logs for two hours in port puerto AND the desert. And nothing! Does luck improve elder log drop chance?


----------



## Cirom

Diamondarcadia said:


> Woodcutter sucks. I have tried to get elder logs for two hours in port puerto AND the desert. And nothing! Does luck improve elder log drop chance?



Luck improves the rare drop chance of everything, and Elder Logs are no exception! My character has 50 Luck, Elder logs seem to be a relatively common drop for me now. ;o


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Cirom said:


> Luck improves the rare drop chance of everything, and Elder Logs are no exception! My character has 50 Luck, Elder logs seem to be a relatively common drop for me now. ;o



Damn lol I just started putting in to luck and I am level 51.... It's not that easy to level lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not for me anyway


----------



## marcko0412

Diamondarcadia said:


> Damn lol I just started putting in to luck and I am level 51.... It's not that easy to level lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not for me anyway



have you finished the story yet? cause you can reset stats after you've gone through the story


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Not yet, up to chapter 6 lol


----------



## Holla

Hey guys, what's the easiest way to grind in this game? As I've reached about level 27, completed the main storyline and have reached Adept in all lives and I need to reach level 50 to unlock the Origin Island post game. I also have many Adept challenges that I'm unable to complete due to being so underlveled and not being able to do any damage to the bosses.

I'm pretty comfortable in all lives, but I consider Wizard to be my main.


----------



## marcko0412

Holla said:


> Hey guys, what's the easiest way to grind in this game? As I've reached about level 27, completed the main storyline and have reached Adept in all lives and I need to reach level 50 to unlock the Origin Island post game. I also have many Adept challenges that I'm unable to complete due to being so underlveled and not being able to do any damage to the bosses.
> 
> I'm pretty comfortable in all lives, but I consider Wizard to be my main.



Hi, there's this password set called the princely outfit. That set actually increases the exp you gain so you level up faster. Wear that in whatever method you choose to do to level up and it should be easier to reach level 50  my second file is currently level 43 and i'm on chapter 4 of the story so yeah  you can just goolge fantasy life password and you get to claim them from the post office in castele


----------



## JCnator

In another thread from TBT, I heard that your allies will fight for you on the story mode if you don't want to battle. It seems to be true, but I haven't heard that anywhere else. How exactly does this work? Does it makes you skip the entire fights? Do you still gain exp even if you weren't participating in those fights?


----------



## Diamondarcadia

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In another thread from TBT, I heard that your allies will fight for you on the story mode if you don't want to battle. It seems to be true, but I haven't heard that anywhere else. How exactly does this work? Does it makes you skip the entire fights? Do you still gain exp even if you weren't participating in those fights?



I think it works like they just auto attack and you don't have to fight if you don't want to. Although, It does help defeat the monster faster if you help lol you still get exp from anything your allies kill.


----------



## JCnator

Diamondarcadia said:


> I think it works like they just auto attack and you don't have to fight if you don't want to. Although, It does help defeat the monster faster if you help lol you still get exp from anything your allies kill.



I guess I'll try triggering a "battle skip" event tomorrow whenever I have time and see what really happens. I'm fairly convinced that this will skip the battle, but who knows what will really happen. This is going to be interesting to say at least!


----------



## Diamondarcadia

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I guess I'll try triggering a "battle skip" event tomorrow whenever I have time and see what really happens. I'm fairly convinced that this will skip the battle, but who knows what will really happen. This is going to be interesting to say at least!



I didn't even know you were allowed to have people in your party during story chapters lol that helps me a lot haha


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In another thread from TBT, I heard that your allies will fight for you on the story mode if you don't want to battle. It seems to be true, but I haven't heard that anywhere else. How exactly does this work? Does it makes you skip the entire fights? Do you still gain exp even if you weren't participating in those fights?



I remember doing this once and Flutter pretty much "magicked away" the battle. I got the choice if I wanted to fight or not, said something like "No Way!", Flutter replied something like "Okay, I'll take care of it", the screen went black and then the next moment the creatures were gone. I can't remember whether I got EXP, though. I seem to think I did, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## snapdragon

I'm currently an angler and I've become an apprentice for cooking, tailoring and hunting. I'm not sure if I like any of them enough to go further--thinking of trying the magician next. Not really interested in woodcutting, mining, blacksmith or carpenter. Or really paladin. What are everyone else's favorites? I guess more for fun not for utility.


----------



## LyraVale

I have a question about the password items. Do you guys think that a person who wants to let the game unfold naturally, and just go with the flow, should get the password items? I'm worried they might level me up too fast or make certain things far too easy and then I'll lose interest in the game faster. I hope that made sense. 

In other words, is it like buying the higher level weapons from the stores, where it gives you a little boos/advantage (because I do that) or do the password items give you a leap that ultimately makes things too easy?


----------



## xanisha

LyraVale said:


> I have a question about the password items. Do you guys think that a person who wants to let the game unfold naturally, and just go with the flow, should get the password items? I'm worried they might level me up too fast or make certain things far too easy and then I'll lose interest in the game faster. I hope that made sense.
> 
> In other words, is it like buying the higher level weapons from the stores, where it gives you a little boos/advantage (because I do that) or do the password items give you a leap that ultimately makes things too easy?



I got all the password items early on and it didn't really affect me at all. But then again I really didn't start using them until later in the game, because I didn't need them at first. They are just like buying higher level weapons or armor. And plus some of them are really cute~


----------



## LyraVale

xanisha said:


> I got all the password items early on and it didn't really affect me at all. But then again I really didn't start using them until later in the game, because I didn't need them at first. They are just like buying higher level weapons or armor. And plus some of them are really cute~



That's a good idea, to save them for later. But there's so many items in the game! I hope I remember to use them when I need to...

Thanks for replying. ^.^


----------



## Diamondarcadia

snapdragon said:


> I'm currently an angler and I've become an apprentice for cooking, tailoring and hunting. I'm not sure if I like any of them enough to go further--thinking of trying the magician next. Not really interested in woodcutting, mining, blacksmith or carpenter. Or really paladin. What are everyone else's favorites? I guess more for fun not for utility.



I tried woodcutting and for some reason I fell in love with it lol magician is good too. I reached Hero and for some reason i dont get anymore challenges lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> I have a question about the password items. Do you guys think that a person who wants to let the game unfold naturally, and just go with the flow, should get the password items? I'm worried they might level me up too fast or make certain things far too easy and then I'll lose interest in the game faster. I hope that made sense.
> 
> In other words, is it like buying the higher level weapons from the stores, where it gives you a little boos/advantage (because I do that) or do the password items give you a leap that ultimately makes things too easy?



I thought that too, but i actually didnt end up using most of it and it didnt really make anything easier. It was fun to have nice furniture for my first house lol


----------



## LyraVale

Diamondarcadia said:


> I thought that too, but i actually didnt end up using most of it and it didnt really make anything easier. It was fun to have nice furniture for my first house lol



Oh good idea! I didn't even really look at the items! Furniture would be great, I currently have only ugly furniture in my room, and an empty (except for 1 bed for resting) in my Port Puerto house. lol I'm too cheap to buy the furniture. XD


----------



## JCnator

Libra said:


> I remember doing this once and Flutter pretty much "magicked away" the battle. I got the choice if I wanted to fight or not, said something like "No Way!", Flutter replied something like "Okay, I'll take care of it", the screen went black and then the next moment the creatures were gone. I can't remember whether I got EXP, though. I seem to think I did, but I'm really not sure.



I was replaying the first two chapters in the main story and none of the fights allowed me to skip. They are involving on destroying the Doomstones, and are definitely doable as Paladin with a starting sword and shield along with the snow outfit.
I forgot when exactly the story would allow you to skip fights. I feel like that this feature is designed for anyone who would only rely with their starting equipment and never did any combat job, if that is really possible to beat the entire main story with that in mind.


----------



## LyraVale

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I was replaying the first two chapters in the main story and none of the fights allowed me to skip. They are involving on destroying the Doomstones, and are definitely doable as Paladin with a starting sword and shield along with the snow outfit.
> I forgot when exactly the story would allow you to skip fights. I feel like that this feature is designed for anyone who would only rely with their starting equipment and never did any combat job, if that is really possible to beat the entire main story with that in mind.



I'm guessing with the earlier fights, it's maybe because the game wants you to understand to attack the Doomstones not the animals for better results?? 

I also just noticed the option coming up, whereas I'd never noticed it before...and I'm only at Chapter 4 I think. It's the part where it gets into Al Maajik...so possibly the option wasn't available before then, or I just didn't notice it.


----------



## JCnator

LyraVale said:


> I'm guessing with the earlier fights, it's maybe because the game wants you to understand to attack the Doomstones not the animals for better results??
> 
> I also just noticed the option coming up, whereas I'd never noticed it before...and I'm only at Chapter 4 I think. It's the part where it gets into Al Maajik...so possibly the option wasn't available before then, or I just didn't notice it.



Chapter 4 is about Al Majik.

Also, if memory serves me correctly, skippable fights will appear starting at Chapter 3. The only thing that makes me scratch my brain is if I'd get exp for skipping the fight, which I might get to know soon since I have another file that is about to finish some Chapter 2 errands. If this turns out to be true, then the main story could be completed in under 5-6 hours.


----------



## Swablu

Whats hardest to kill as a Mercenary the Chimera or Gigante?

Edit: Killed the Gigante, took 32 minutes
Edit2: Beat them both! Chimera in 23 minutes


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Hanaberas said:


> Whats hardest to kill as a Mercenary the Chimera or Gigante?
> 
> Edit: Killed the Gigante, took 32 minutes



I am not a mercenary but that gigante is one hell of a monster lol


----------



## JCnator

Hanaberas said:


> Whats hardest to kill as a Mercenary the Chimera or Gigante?
> 
> Edit: Killed the Gigante, took 32 minutes
> Edit2: Beat them both! Chimera in 23 minutes



Chimera is easier to defeat than Gigante for a few reasons, despite having better stats.

First, the "room" where the beast is has a very tight corridor that connects it and the rest of the area. Since he can't obviously fit in that corridor, you can easily escape from it and avoid its attacks. Bonus points if you have someone whose combat life is a long-ranged one.
And second, he doesn't paralyze you at all, since he doesn't have any thunder attack.



Speaking of the "skip battle" feature in the story mode, I just finished Chapter 3 for the third time and I noticed a pattern here. Skippable battles will begin to appear starting at this chapter. This feature will prompted at any fight but those involved with the Doomstone, the latter of which tends to happen on pretty much every chapter. If you say something like "No" twice, Flutter/Butterfly will apparently brainwashes evildoers into pacifist peoples. However, doing so will not reap you any exp whatsoever, which could culminate into having a couple of level ups missed if this trick is repeated throughout the entire main story.

Overall, the skip battle feature isn't as significant as some individuals make it out to be. While it is a valid tactic for speedrunners or impatient gamers to speed up the main story a bit more, there's not really much to benefit from it for everyone else.


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Overall, the skip battle feature isn't as significant as some individuals make it out to be. While it is a valid tactic for speedrunners or impatient gamers to speed up the main story a bit more, there's not really much to benefit from it for everyone else.



Maybe they offered the option so that people who didn't spend (much) time on a fighting Life wouldn't get stuck? Also, thanks for testing. So you don't get EXP, I wonder why I thought I did. Must be my age, LOL.


----------



## Nooblord

Anyone have a Dragon King Sword they're willing to trade. I think I accidentally sold mine.

Edit: Nevermind, got another one.


----------



## snapdragon

Where can you fish for carp in Castele? :-\


----------



## LyraVale

snapdragon said:


> Where can you fish for carp in Castele? :-\



I think it's just all over Castele in all the different fishing spots. 


Do any of you guys actually use the bombs and sleeping/stunning potions? IDK if the ones I have tried were just not strong enough, or the enemies were too strong, but they seem so useless. I mean with the lesser enemies, you don't really need the help, and the stronger enemies don't get effected by them at all.


----------



## Cress

The bombs? I've never used them. The potions I use even though it's better just to make a lot of Panaceas/Elixirs.


----------



## LyraVale

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The bombs? I've never used them. The potions I use even though it's better just to make a lot of Panaceas/Elixirs.



I can't even really figure out how/when to use panaceas/elixirs/powders/aids etc. The only 2 I find handy are the life cure (obviously) and SP potions (cuz I'm always running out of that). I don't even know when the antidotes come into play. Is there a point where the enemies start stunning you and putting you to sleep, etc when you'll need the antidotes?


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> I can't even really figure out how/when to use panaceas/elixirs/powders/aids etc. The only 2 I find handy are the life cure (obviously) and SP potions (cuz I'm always running out of that). I don't even know when the antidotes come into play. Is there a point where the enemies start stunning you and putting you to sleep, etc when you'll need the antidotes?



The only time I've used the antidotes is once or twice in ancient ruins with the boss that uses thunder storm. Still pretty useless. And I NEVER use the bombs. They only seem to work for me if I put them RIGHT in front of a monster and the monster doesn't move lol and doesn't seem to do squat for bosses... Which sucks because I was really looking forward to putting gigante to sleep haha


----------



## Jinglefruit

I found the bombs to be pretty useless as well. But no where near as useless as things made to cure you if you're stunned, which can't be used while stunned. When exactly are these useful!?


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Jinglefruit said:


> I found the bombs to be pretty useless as well. But no where near as useless as things made to cure you if you're stunned, which can't be used while stunned. When exactly are these useful!?



LOL I know! I used one or two when I was electrified but now it says I cant. I don't know, waste of alchemist resources


----------



## JCnator

The anti-paralysis potions in this game are meant to be used at your friends, if I'm actually right. I've seen some NPCs that can cure paralysis from you at times. But still, I would just retreat myself for a bit just for the effects to wear off and then return to the fight.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

So I am having trouble catching the golden swordfish for the hero angler challenge. I just don't have enough sp,  and that fish regenerates hp too fast. I get it to about 90% then it keeps flailing and I lose my momentum, so by then I am out of sp. Someone told me to invite people to spam sp potions for me, how does this work? I invite them and they just throw potions at me? I didn't even know that was possible in multiplayer


----------



## LyraVale

Ok, I feel better that everyone else is finding them useless. I guess there needed to be items for crafting, so that's why they were put in the game. But the could have done a better job with this aspect, imho.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Diamondarcadia said:


> LOL I know! I used one or two when I was electrified but now it says I cant. I don't know, waste of alchemist resources



Yeah, I've managed to use one once while stunned and couldn't figure out what I'd done differently and now I just accept it. Alchemy was my first Life choice, and now I only use it for the occasional accessory and if I'm running low on Life/SP cures.



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The anti-paralysis potions in this game are meant to be used at your friends, if I'm actually right. I've seen some NPCs that can cure paralysis from you at times. But still, I would just retreat myself for a bit just for the effects to wear off and then return to the fight.



S: Well that may have been useful if I'd ever played the game with a friend. And judging how few items there are in the game that are only useful with others, I would have expected more use out of these. Retreating for a few seconds does seem the easier case .


----------



## LyraVale

Jinglefruit said:


> S: Well that may have been useful if I'd ever played the game with a friend. And judging how few items there are in the game that are only useful with others, I would have expected more use out of these. Retreating for a few seconds does seem the easier case .



Yup, relying on friends in battle is not my preferred m.o. either. lol Though it's nice to have the option, I want to know how to fend for myself.

Man, this game is deeeeeep! It truly holds a mirror up so you can see your inner self... XD


----------



## marcko0412

Diamondarcadia said:


> So I am having trouble catching the golden swordfish for the hero angler challenge. I just don't have enough sp,  and that fish regenerates hp too fast. I get it to about 90% then it keeps flailing and I lose my momentum, so by then I am out of sp. Someone told me to invite people to spam sp potions for me, how does this work? I invite them and they just throw potions at me? I didn't even know that was possible in multiplayer



what are your stats like? I caught that even before i got the challenge but I had 100 focus and the rest are in int.. it was a bit of a struggle but not to the point where I lose sp.


----------



## Libra

Diamondarcadia said:


> Someone told me to invite people to spam sp potions for me, how does this work? I invite them and they just throw potions at me? I didn't even know that was possible in multiplayer



They might have been referring to items which affects the party's stats. So, basically, yes, they keep using the items and thus restoring your sP.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LyraVale said:


> Yup, relying on friends in battle is not my preferred m.o. either. lol Though it's nice to have the option, I want to know how to fend for myself.
> 
> Man, this game is deeeeeep! It truly holds a mirror up so you can see your inner self... XD



Haha! Don't say that, I'm still determined to work in chemistry, and I can't fall back and become a wizard if that turns out to be crap too. xD


----------



## Diamondarcadia

marcko0412 said:


> what are your stats like? I caught that even before i got the challenge but I had 100 focus and the rest are in int.. it was a bit of a struggle but not to the point where I lose sp.



Focus is only 50. I just finished main story so I think I can max out at 100 now right?


----------



## Cress

Diamondarcadia said:


> Focus is only 50. I just finished main story so I think I can max out at 100 now right?



I think you need DLC to get stats over 50 that then cap at 100. So if you don't have DLC, then 50 will forever be the max.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Oh yeah, i have the dlc. Just started the origin island story

Lunares coins i have ben hearing about start after you finish the origin island quests? It also really sucks when you reach a certain level in a life and have no more quests and have to go hunting for npcs for challenges


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Diamondarcadia said:


> Oh yeah, i have the dlc. Just started the origin island story
> 
> Lunares coins i have ben hearing about start after you finish the origin island quests? It also really sucks when you reach a certain level in a life and have no more quests and have to go hunting for npcs for challenges



Lunares coins "start" after you've finished the Origin Island story. Go to your room, and I think Pam will contact you about them.


----------



## LyraVale

Jinglefruit said:


> Haha! Don't say that, I'm still determined to work in chemistry, and I can't fall back and become a wizard if that turns out to be crap too. xD



oops! lol...ok, well sure you can! Be a wizard, be a wizard! XD (Seriously, how awesome would that be?!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK, another couple of questions for the experts:

1. I can't find an answer to this anywhere. Is there a reason to buy the prepared food dishes from the shops? 

(I think it's supposed to raise your stat if you eat a particular food, but is that permanent or just for a short while?)

2. When you look at your stats, and lets say it says Focus 20 (+3), what does +3 mean? I get the 20, because that's where I allocated my points, but the +3 is...what exactly?

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> (I think it's supposed to raise your stat if you eat a particular food, but is that permanent or just for a short while?)



For a short while. I've never timed it, though. I never found them very useful, but then most of the time I was being a Paladin, smashing the buttons on my 3DS and going "arghdiealreadyokaythanks!" 



LyraVale said:


> When you look at your stats, and lets say it says Focus 20 (+3), what does +3 mean? I get the 20, because that's where I allocated my points, but the +3 is...what exactly?



Not sure what Life you're currently in, but I think that might refer to your Life Bonus Stats? You get Bonus Stats depending on the Life Class you're in. And also the outfit you're wearing but I can't remember if that shows up as "+X" or not. Been too long since I played this game. ;(


----------



## LyraVale

Libra said:


> For a short while. I've never timed it, though. I never found them very useful, but then most of the time I was being a Paladin, smashing the buttons on my 3DS and going "arghdiealreadyokaythanks!"



Haha, pretty much what I do too, as a magician...then I spend the rest of the time dodging and running away to "catch my breath" and heal my team, before jumping back in for more of the same. 

I finally thought it would be nice to figure out what little details I've missed that could have been helping me. Like the food. Or the bonus items you can add to recipes to make better weapons, etc. I still haven't figured out if any of that is worth the effort either.

Seems like there are a lot of things you can do and make in the game, that really aren't worth the effort (unless you do them just for the sake of experiencing that aspect of the game.)


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> Haha, pretty much what I do too, as a magician...then I spend the rest of the time dodging and running away to "catch my breath" and heal my team, before jumping back in for more of the same.
> 
> I finally thought it would be nice to figure out what little details I've missed that could have been helping me. Like the food. Or the bonus items you can add to recipes to make better weapons, etc. I still haven't figured out if any of that is worth the effort either.
> 
> Seems like there are a lot of things you can do and make in the game, that really aren't worth the effort (unless you do them just for the sake of experiencing that aspect of the game.)



I used the focus foods to help me catch certain fish when I wasn't level enough to get them on my own. The buff from the food seems to last like 10 seconds sometimes, so I don't see it as worth doing that constantly. Maybe it's just me or I haven't advanced far enough in the game to understand the benefits lol

The +x to your stats is a stat bonus from either your life level (hero, creator, etc) or God items like helms and armors. I Have seen some armors or charms that have been created by others on my facebook group that give you some sick bonuses.


----------



## LyraVale

Diamondarcadia said:


> The +x to your stats is a stat bonus from either your life level (hero, creator, etc) or God items like helms and armors. I Have seen some armors or charms that have been created by others on my facebook group that give you some sick bonuses.



So the bonus is only there as long as you're on that life or have the item? So if it says Focus 20 (+3), your focus is actually 23 in that moment?

In that case, when you eat a food, does it change that +... number? I only tried eating something cheap like an egg I think, and it didn't change anything in my stats. Maybe I should try a more expensive dish. I haven't lived as a cook yet so IDK about food you can make yourself.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> So the bonus is only there as long as you're on that life or have the item? So if it says Focus 20 (+3), your focus is actually 23 in that moment?
> 
> In that case, when you eat a food, does it change that +... number? I only tried eating something cheap like an egg I think, and it didn't change anything in my stats. Maybe I should try a more expensive dish. I haven't lived as a cook yet so IDK about food you can make yourself.



That's the thing.... I ate a dish and it didn't raise my stats either but there was an icon above my name that shows a upwards arrow... I am assuming that is because it worked but it doesn't show up lol


----------



## Cirom

LyraVale said:


> 2. When you look at your stats, and lets say it says Focus 20 (+3), what does +3 mean? I get the 20, because that's where I allocated my points, but the +3 is...what exactly?



That's just your Bonuses. Your base stat (20) is determined by your regular stats, while your "bonuses" are determined by anything you have which would improve those stats - ie: Wearing a hood with Intelligence +1 would give you [20 (+1)] Intelligence, not [21]. (Although functionally, it's the same - it's just a different way of looking at things)

The Life you're currently in gives you a small bonus to a few stats, and often equipment that you wear provides a small bonus to stats as well.

And yeah, that bonus will stay so long as you're part of that Life or have that Item. You can see the bonuses each Life provides in your "Licences" menu - and likewise, pressing [X] on a piece of equipment will reveal what bonuses it grants.


----------



## elliebeebee

I've finished the game, and don't have the DLC so what do I do now?


----------



## JCnator

elliebeebee said:


> I've finished the game, and don't have the DLC so what do I do now?



By "finished", do you mean completing the entire main story? If that's so, this isn't where the real meat of the game is. Completing every Star Quest from every Life and get all of the achievements that will grant you Bliss points are what you might need to do in order to complete the game.

If you loved the game and want some more, get the DLC.


----------



## elliebeebee

I've done the main quest and all my wish quests are gone for some reason


----------



## Diamondarcadia

elliebeebee said:


> I've finished the game, and don't have the DLC so what do I do now?



- - - Post Merge - - -

I have always wanted an excuse to make that meme lol

No but seriously, the main story may be over but the fun lies in the lives themselves. There are just so many lives to tackle and things to make and do! I recommend the dlc just because it gives even more purpose to craft and kill monsters for the lunares coins.


----------



## LyraVale

Cirom said:


> That's just your Bonuses. Your base stat (20) is determined by your regular stats, while your "bonuses" are determined by anything you have which would improve those stats - ie: Wearing a hood with Intelligence +1 would give you [20 (+1)] Intelligence, not [21]. (Although functionally, it's the same - it's just a different way of looking at things)
> 
> The Life you're currently in gives you a small bonus to a few stats, and often equipment that you wear provides a small bonus to stats as well.
> 
> And yeah, that bonus will stay so long as you're part of that Life or have that Item. You can see the bonuses each Life provides in your "Licences" menu - and likewise, pressing [X] on a piece of equipment will reveal what bonuses it grants.



I see, that's as I suspected. I wish the game itself would have explained this a bit, especially since it may be somebody's (well, mine actually lol) first RPG game. Thank you for explaining. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diamondarcadia said:


> View attachment 86492



Haha, this is great! And I will, I will! (Try to anyway...)


----------



## Diamondarcadia

There is a facebook group also called Fantasy Life 3ds... It is a lot more active then this thread fortunately. I wish I would have been around this thread when the game came out, it seemed like it was sooooo busy and active lol


----------



## marcko0412

Yeah this thread was really active until the first few days of february.. then it gradually got less active. I'm on that group as well but I used to go on here more before


----------



## JCnator

Same here. The hype pretty much significantly slowed down after 2 months. There were a lot of us who were eagerly waiting for Fantasy Life to arrive outside of Japan. It was also the reason why I neglected my Multiplayer Thread and the first page of my General Thread for quite some time. I think the activity also ironically slowed down in mid-December and then picked back up at January. Part of the inactivity is due on how difficult is to find a physical copy of Fantasy Life and that eShop is forcing you to perform a search before you can finally download it. At one point, everyone's favorite administrator Justin was about to blog his gameplay but then he procrastinated and eventually decided to scrap the plan altogether.

Even I eventually stopped to play like before December? It's mainly attributed to that the tasks are mostly about fetch quests and craft whatever item they ask for. For a game like this, I've definitely spent enough hours to fully enjoy the game, even though I only put around 130 hours on both American and Japanese version. It's not a bad game by any means, but boy does it becomes boring after doing the same thing for the 100th time! I wouldn't be surprised if The Completionist gets to play this game and rate it "Play it" or "Finish it" if he's generous enough.


----------



## Libra

Mmm, yeah, I played obsessively for a while (over hundred hours), but then just got burnt out on the game. I mean, I find the Crafting Classes repetitive and boring, so they're just no fun for me. x_x I feel like I've done everything I wanted to do in the game and I can't bring myself to play it again. I guess part of it is that you can't really interact with NPC's, unlike New Leaf where you can become friends with your villagers and such. And I know no one IRL that plays as well, so I can't even talk about the game with anyone. Well, I did talk about it with a co-worker but he's the type who plays GTA and Destiny and stuff, so those conversations were... interesting, to say the least. ^_^'


----------



## elliebeebee

Also, what's the best mercenary armour? I've got the Beastly set at the moment but I was wondering if there's any better than that


----------



## JCnator

Oh wow! A day after I said I got bored of Fantasy Life, Level-5 is apparently going to make an announcement of Fantasy Life 2.

It's going to take place in Tokyo Dome City Hall from 5:00 to 6:30 EDT on April 7th this year, along with other games such as the seventh installment of Professor Layton and Yo-kai Watch 3.


I'm going to make changes to this thread's first post soon to include the sequel of Fantasy Life.


Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/03/1...ect-fantasy-life-2-new-professor-layton-game/


----------



## Jinglefruit

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Oh wow! A day after I said I got bored of Fantasy Life, Level-5 is apparently going to make an announcement of Fantasy Life 2.
> 
> It's going to take place in Tokyo Dome City Hall from 5:00 to 6:30 EDT on April 7th this year, along with other games such as the seventh installment of Professor Layton and Yo-kai Watch 3.
> 
> 
> I'm going to make changes to this thread's first post soon to include the sequel of Fantasy Life.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/03/1...ect-fantasy-life-2-new-professor-layton-game/



I'm not ready! D:

I wonder if it'll be a new land and characters or use the same ones? I can see it being a series like Harvest Moon, where they sometimes revisit lands, and sometimes create a whole new land.


----------



## windfall

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Oh wow! A day after I said I got bored of Fantasy Life, Level-5 is apparently going to make an announcement of Fantasy Life 2.
> 
> It's going to take place in Tokyo Dome City Hall from 5:00 to 6:30 EDT on April 7th this year, along with other games such as the seventh installment of Professor Layton and Yo-kai Watch 3.
> 
> 
> I'm going to make changes to this thread's first post soon to include the sequel of Fantasy Life.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/03/1...ect-fantasy-life-2-new-professor-layton-game/



Hope it doesn't take two years to translate :\ 
(Also hope its not new 3ds exclusive @_@).


----------



## FancyThat

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Oh wow! A day after I said I got bored of Fantasy Life, Level-5 is apparently going to make an announcement of Fantasy Life 2.
> 
> It's going to take place in Tokyo Dome City Hall from 5:00 to 6:30 EDT on April 7th this year, along with other games such as the seventh installment of Professor Layton and Yo-kai Watch 3.
> 
> 
> I'm going to make changes to this thread's first post soon to include the sequel of Fantasy Life.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/03/1...ect-fantasy-life-2-new-professor-layton-game/



Randomly looked in on this thread after not playing for ages, so excited to see this .


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Yeah they announced in an interview that they are planning to make a series franchise out of fantasy life, such as animal crossing, etc. the article even said maybe they will move to consoles as well. It is very exciting


----------



## JCnator

Well, I went to search for the sales numbers for Fantasy Life and to my surprise, it sold around 0.85 millions of copies worldwide according to VGChartz. And that doesn't even include digital downloads, in which could have upped the sales to a million. The highest sales number is from Japan, which has sold over 373,000 copies, which America sold 201,000+ and Europe sold around 212,000 copies.

I'm fairly certain that the sequel will be likely released in Japan first, but probably not as long as the wait for the first iteration to arrive, considering they sold a decent amount of copies overseas. They won't be likely doing a "simultaneous worldwide release" like Nintendo could easily do with games from their biggest franchises.


----------



## LyraVale

I kind of found RPG games intimidating before FL, so I never really tried them. So it has opened up a whole new genre to me, in a way. I think they could really profit from extending this series.

But also, as always, their advertising sucks. Only people into gaming ever know about cool games like this, based on word of mouth. That's how I learned about it. I wish they'd do better marketing.

Also, I can see how their best market used to be Japan, but honestly, hasn't the world market changed? Again, it might just be a marketing thing. I just don't get why they operate the way they do, where they wait til Japan loves something, then that hypes everyone else, then we wait and wait and wait, and sometimes forget all about a game, and then they finally get it over to us. 

How is that good for business?


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> I kind of found RPG games intimidating before FL, so I never really tried them. So it has opened up a whole new genre to me, in a way. I think they could really profit from extending this series.
> 
> But also, as always, their advertising sucks. Only people into gaming ever know about cool games like this, based on word of mouth. That's how I learned about it. I wish they'd do better marketing.
> 
> Also, I can see how their best market used to be Japan, but honestly, hasn't the world market changed? Again, it might just be a marketing thing. I just don't get why they operate the way they do, where they wait til Japan loves something, then that hypes everyone else, then we wait and wait and wait, and sometimes forget all about a game, and then they finally get it over to us.
> 
> How is that good for business?



I don't think it is, but then again I am no business expert. There has to be strategy to marketing somehow, although it doesn't seem like it a lot of the time lol


*I have heard about leveling up your characters stats with candies... What are the candies? I assume this is in the cooking life? *


----------



## marcko0412

Diamondarcadia said:


> I don't think it is, but then again I am no business expert. There has to be strategy to marketing somehow, although it doesn't seem like it a lot of the time lol
> 
> 
> *I have heard about leveling up your characters stats with candies... What are the candies? I assume this is in the cooking life? *



half of them are from cooking half are from alchemy.. you make them with annoying to get ingredients. But you can eat up a total of 100 candies so that's 100 extra bonus stats


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Anyone know what are the best weapons and tools are for each life, including DLC? I was able to finish the story a while ago and I've gotten God rank on quite a few lives, so I'm wondering what are the best tools and weaponry to use for each to get the most out of each life.


----------



## marcko0412

ADanishMuffin said:


> Anyone know what are the best weapons and tools are for each life, including DLC? I was able to finish the story a while ago and I've gotten God rank on quite a few lives, so I'm wondering what are the best tools and weaponry to use for each to get the most out of each life.



You can google something like "end-game equips fantasy life" there's a reddit post listing best equips per life.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

marcko0412 said:


> You can google something like "end-game equips fantasy life" there's a reddit post listing best equips per life.



Okay, thanks! I'll be sure to Google that later.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Finally trying to finish my other lives lol I am Demi creator angler...wheee


----------



## xTurnip

Diamondarcadia said:


> Finally trying to finish my other lives lol I am Demi creator angler...wheee



I'm lame and only have Blacksmithing to creator.


----------



## LyraVale

Rebeth13 said:


> I'm lame and only have Blacksmithing to creator.



I'm even lamer...after 98 hours I've only mastered 5 lives. :'c

No seriously though, I just take my time and play really slow. But I do admire all you godly people. :3


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> I'm even lamer...after 98 hours I've only mastered 5 lives. :'c
> 
> No seriously though, I just take my time and play really slow. But I do admire all you godly people. :3



Most of the lives I haven't played lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rebeth13 said:


> I'm lame and only have Blacksmithing to creator.



Is there any chance you have a spare spirit pick axe or meteor axe? XD


----------



## Cirom

LyraVale said:


> I'm even lamer...after 98 hours I've only mastered 5 lives. :'c
> 
> No seriously though, I just take my time and play really slow. But I do admire all you godly people. :3



Psh, you're not alone. In all the ~85-odd hours I've played, I think I only have 4 Lives mastered (Tailor, Blacksmith [?!], Carpenter, Hunter) and only 1 Life currently at God-in-Training status (Tailor). Feh. ;D


----------



## Gracelia

;o; lol~ you guys don't have to worry about gameplay hrs so much! I think I've got almost 190hours and have only mastered maybe 6 lives. I leave my DS on and afk for more than 60 of those hours, just for achievement purposes \o/ ~


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Isnt Harvest Moon better than this game?


----------



## nard

oranges_ate_you said:


> Isnt Harvest Moon better than this game?



its kinda hard to compare them

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i have a question

do pam requests ever run out??


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Peach Fuzz said:


> its kinda hard to compare them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, i have a question
> 
> do pam requests ever run out??



No they don't. You can also give them up if you don't like them, then sleep and come back for a new quest. If you stack the quests you get more coins, but it's really hard to stack her quests. I recommended either tailor master God quests or woodcutter, as those yield you 1 gold coin each time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> Isnt Harvest Moon better than this game?



I think harvest moon is incredibly boring, so no, I don't think harvest moon is better. Others will say it is, and others won't. Take the opinions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Manah

I'm at the point where I don't have to cancel Pam's requests ever again (and dear Divinus, she knows. Keeps asking me for that dragon head helmet and generally annoying to get stuff). 5 silver coins and occasionally an additional gold coin per request. <3


----------



## LyraVale

oranges_ate_you said:


> Isnt Harvest Moon better than this game?



I think Harvest Moon is great, but no I don't think they compare at all. They're each good in their own way. 

Actually the only thing they have in common is gathering items for use in various recipes and what not. And I guess the character relationships?? I'm not sure they relate to each other in any other way. I've only played A New Beginning, but as far as that, I don't see it similar to FL at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gracelia said:


> ;o; lol~ you guys don't have to worry about gameplay hrs so much! I think I've got almost 190hours and have only mastered maybe 6 lives. I leave my DS on and afk for more than 60 of those hours, just for achievement purposes \o/ ~



I agree with you, it doesn't really matter. But I feel kind of silly that I'm so sloooooow--I wonder how other people race through games. I literally walk into a new area and look in every nook and cranny, read every last bit of info, and try to immerse myself in the world. I just find it funny the different playing styles you'll find out there.


----------



## Kaiaa

I just reset my game about three days ago. I never did go through all the Lives so in this save file, I am going to master all the different life paths. I started with Tailoring because it's my absolute favorite. Then I went to mining, blacksmithing, and alchemy. I hate mining. It's by far the worst out of the lives I've tried so far. I think that I'll try fishing and cooking next or maybe the magic life! 

I'm just having a lot of fun right now going through the lives. I'm not worried about the story right now, I only continue the story when I need to unlock new places for items. So far I've played 19 hours and will probably log a lot more this play through lol


----------



## LyraVale

Kaiaa said:


> I just reset my game about three days ago. I never did go through all the Lives so in this save file, I am going to master all the different life paths. I started with Tailoring because it's my absolute favorite. Then I went to mining, blacksmithing, and alchemy. I hate mining. It's by far the worst out of the lives I've tried so far. I think that I'll try fishing and cooking next or maybe the magic life!
> 
> I'm just having a lot of fun right now going through the lives. I'm not worried about the story right now, I only continue the story when I need to unlock new places for items. So far I've played 19 hours and will probably log a lot more this play through lol



That's pretty much what I've been doing...the story is cute but WAAAAAAY too wordy! I'm so tempted to skip through the story, but I haven't given in to that urge yet. I'm almost done with the main story by now...almost. :/

I find the wizard life is the most fun. But I also like the crafting lives a lot. My least favorite, that I haven't even started yet, are mercenary and paladin. Fishing, mining and tree cutting are only satisfying when you deal with the harder to bring down "monster" fish, oar, and trees, imo.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Kaiaa said:


> I just reset my game about three days ago. I never did go through all the Lives so in this save file, I am going to master all the different life paths. I started with Tailoring because it's my absolute favorite. Then I went to mining, blacksmithing, and alchemy. I hate mining. It's by far the worst out of the lives I've tried so far. I think that I'll try fishing and cooking next or maybe the magic life!
> 
> I'm just having a lot of fun right now going through the lives. I'm not worried about the story right now, I only continue the story when I need to unlock new places for items. So far I've played 19 hours and will probably log a lot more this play through lol



I read the reviews about the story in the game before I bought it and while i am not one for long dialogue, I didn't want to skip it because I do that with all my games and I actually wanted to see what this one was about but the story is just boring though.. Especially after you beat the game and do the dlc story of origin island. By that point you've just have enough and don't want to read anymore lol

I should try this with my other games because I still don't know what Diablo 2 was about.... Amazing game though lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I bought the dlc earlier and I need to get to level 50. I'm level 45 btw anyway to get exp fast? At least I got legendary magician after a 4 month hiatus


----------



## JCnator

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I bought the dlc earlier and I need to get to level 50. I'm level 45 btw anyway to get exp fast? At least I got legendary magician after a 4 month hiatus



If you'd like to cheat a little just to get exp faster while sacrificing some of your stats, there's the Prince Outfit that has everything to make you gain much more exp. Just enter "Not charming" (US/CAN) or "Princely threads" (UK/AUS) as the password and you get that entire set. If you're not crafting anything at all while leveling up, you can omit Prince Crown, as that's what it only does.


----------



## Justin

Getting back into this game now as I never did get around to writing my review before! It's pretty sad how little I did get into the game before but I'm enjoying it quite a lot now. Crazy impressed with how many pages this thread has gotten.


----------



## tsantsa

Justin said:


> Getting back into this game now as I never did get around to writing my review before! It's pretty sad how little I did get into the game before but I'm enjoying it quite a lot now. Crazy impressed with how many pages this thread has gotten.



We just love the fantasy life


----------



## staticistic1114

I need help yoooo~~ gimme dem celestial leaf lemme craft mah Joyeuse I killed that Levitanian owl for a mana <//3
the Fantasy Life isnt always about living the fantasy <///3


----------



## Peoki

Justin said:


> Getting back into this game now as I never did get around to writing my review before! It's pretty sad how little I did get into the game before but I'm enjoying it quite a lot now. Crazy impressed with how many pages this thread has gotten.


Right? I was just thinking the same thing. We were only in the 100+ pages last time I was around, and now the thread is well-over 300+ pages! Insane.

I still have yet to jump into the DLC pack despite clearing the main storyline back in November. Hopefully I can hop back in after finals, next month. And supposedly Fantasy Life 2 was briefly announced for Japan a couple weeks ago? Fingers crossed for localization


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> Getting back into this game now as I never did get around to writing my review before! It's pretty sad how little I did get into the game before but I'm enjoying it quite a lot now. Crazy impressed with how many pages this thread has gotten.



Wow. Ok.

Just as I was starting to enjoy it again, my game crashed after playing online for like 4 hours and I lost everything as you can't save online. Screw this.


----------



## JCnator

Justin said:


> Wow. Ok.
> 
> Just as I was starting to enjoy it again, my game crashed after playing online for like 4 hours and I lost everything as you can't save online. Screw this.



I never seen my game crashing on both of my New 3DS XL and my Japanese New 3DS during the 130+ hours I spent in total. I think that it has to do with your 3DS itself if my experience with the buggy Ice White 3DS meant anything. The game could be also glitchy in its nature when it comes to crashing.

I think that you can trigger the game to save while online if you drop or pick up something from the red box from Castele's Guild Office.


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I never seen my game crashing on both of my New 3DS XL and my Japanese New 3DS during the 130+ hours I spent in total. I think that it has to do with your 3DS itself if my experience with the buggy Ice White 3DS meant anything.
> 
> I think that you can trigger the game to save while online if you drop or pick up something from the red box from Castele's Guild Office.



I dunno, I think I just got really unlucky, I've never had games crash on my 3DS before. I didn't even know they had a dialog made for it.


----------



## windfall

Justin said:


> Wow. Ok.
> 
> Just as I was starting to enjoy it again, my game crashed after playing online for like 4 hours and I lost everything as you can't save online. Screw this.



I played online with someone and it crashed, but the achievements they earned were all saved :s 

We cleared through some dungeons and bosses too :O


----------



## Justin

windfall said:


> I played online with someone and it crashed, but the achievements they earned were all saved :s
> 
> We cleared through some dungeons and bosses too :O



Yeah, Tina's were all saved. But mine weren't!


----------



## Meliodas

I got Fantasy Life and played it for a while, but it just seemed to me like getting all of the skills up and everything was just a lot of grinding and so I didn't want to keep playing. It was just taking up too much time to get my levels up and defeat enemies and complete quests. Any tips or things I should know about the game?


----------



## JCnator

Meliodas said:


> I got Fantasy Life and played it for a while, but it just seemed to me like getting all of the skills up and everything was just a lot of grinding and so I didn't want to keep playing. It was just taking up too much time to get my levels up and defeat enemies and complete quests. Any tips or things I should know about the game?



I posted about a certain outfit a page earlier in this thread.


TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you'd like to cheat a little just to get exp faster while sacrificing some of your stats, there's the Prince Outfit that has everything to make you gain much more exp. Just enter "Not charming" (US/CAN) or "Princely threads" (UK/AUS) as the password and you get that entire set. If you're not crafting anything at all while leveling up, you can omit Prince Crown, as that's what it only does.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Does anyone want to craft me a good wand? I have a bad wand atm


----------



## LyraVale

Meliodas said:


> I got Fantasy Life and played it for a while, but it just seemed to me like getting all of the skills up and everything was just a lot of grinding and so I didn't want to keep playing. It was just taking up too much time to get my levels up and defeat enemies and complete quests. Any tips or things I should know about the game?



I feel like grinding is, in a way, the point of a game like this. Maybe I'm wrong, and other people play for different reasons. But to me, after grinding for something, there's a satisfaction of getting it...you feel like you earned it. I get that that's not necessarily fun for some people, but IDK, I don't see the point of a game where everything is easy and you beat the game in a matter of a few hours. 

On the other hand, the storyline is also a big part of this game...and, as many people have complained already, its downfall. The story is alright, the characters are cute enough, but JEEEEEEZ they are so chatty. Seriously, they really draw it out. Each chapter does NOT need to be so long. I didn't skip anything because I'm pretty meticulous...but, UGH. That's my one and only complaint about the game.


----------



## marcko0412

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone want to craft me a good wand? I have a bad wand atm



Do you have the DLC? If yes I may be able to craft you something. I wouldn't know what your definition of a good wand is but if you can look for a wand recipe that you like, and that you are able to equip, do let me know


----------



## staticistic1114

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Does anyone want to craft me a good wand? I have a bad wand atm



I'd be happy to, I'm a Hero Carpenter and I have to make a Bat Wing Staff, which I recently got the materials for
I'd sell it if you dont want it, I have no need for it nor the money for it anyways


----------



## Meliodas

Recently began playing through the game some more. I'm going to start out with becoming a Mercenary and Paladin or Hunter and then probably try to complete the story in the game.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Nvm got it


----------



## Dr J

Recently bought a digital copy of this game(totally bought it the day before my b-day), and I don't think this game has any right to be as addicting as it is. Story may be rather dull at times, thus far, but.. Butterfly is hilarious(I think I already knew who Butterfly was when she was first introduced, but I'll let the story tell me when its good and ready to do so).

Also, I want my dragon pet! No.. I NEED my dragon pet. Somebody give me a dragon!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Need one more thing for someone to craft me since I can't. If anyone could make me some awesome armour for magicians I'd love it. Idk what to offer though


----------



## Nerd House

*Thinking about trying this game again after I beat Fire Emblem. Should hold me over until Etrian Mystery Dungeon at least.*


----------



## LyraVale

I've been complaining about the story being too chatty, and while I'm sticking to that, I also like that they try to include a few more meaningful topics in the story. I can't really give examples without spoilers (so I'll put them in a spoiler box), but just saying, there are some pretty decent themes discussed, and for a video game, they should get some credit for attempting that.



Spoiler: Some examples I guess might explain what I'm trying to say



The idea of friendship, and being open to it, as well as bringing people from different lands together. 
That everyone has the potential for good and evil (like the pirates or the sultan from Al Maajik). 
Also the power of wishes and everyone having secret desires in their hearts. 
And in the Ancient Tower trials, where the stone that says there are 3 paths...it's pretty deep man lol)


----------



## Lancelot

I haven't played this in ages... I only just finished the quest thingy for my first life.... imma binge play it noaw..


----------



## Nerd House

*I can't play this game anymore, I just can't push myself to do it. I'm at the beginning of chapter 3 and I am so bored...*


----------



## spCrossing

Still jealous at all of you for having the game.

I seriously need to get this game sometime soon.


----------



## LeilaChan

Ah I want to play it but can't find my games Dx


----------



## jupisan

I made Creator Wizard. Im an Hero Paladian. Master Angler,Woodcutter,and Miner. Enjoying this game even more.


----------



## skweegee

I finally decided to get the DLC a couple weeks ago, and I'm glad I did. I was starting to get bored of the game, but now I'm addicted again.


----------



## LyraVale

skweegee said:


> I finally decided to get the DLC a couple weeks ago, and I'm glad I did. I was starting to get bored of the game, but now I'm addicted again.



I agree, the DLC is pretty good. I thought it might not be worth it, but it does add quite a bit of new content.

One thing I'm not enjoying right now though, is that I put off being a paladin and mercenary until now. I've mastered all the other lives, and even got creator on a few, but just started on paladin. I'm SO glad I chose wizard as my first and main life. If I had chosen paladin, mercenary or hunter instead, I would have NEVER gotten anywhere with the harder monsters. Not even the super hard monsters, but the kinda hard ones. Being a wizard is actually pretty fun, but these others are just plain WORK!


----------



## Cirom

LyraVale said:


> One thing I'm not enjoying right now though, is that I put off being a paladin and mercenary until now. I've mastered all the other lives, and even got creator on a few, but just started on paladin. I'm SO glad I chose wizard as my first and main life. If I had chosen paladin, mercenary or hunter instead, I would have NEVER gotten anywhere with the harder monsters. Not even the super hard monsters, but the kinda hard ones. Being a wizard is actually pretty fun, but these others are just plain WORK!



And that's why there are four different combat options. Each person has their own preferred playstyle, and the four combat classes represent that. Personally, I much prefer playing as a Hunter than I do any of the other classes - the non-Dagger Melee weapons are a bit too slow for my liking, and Magician just seems to be far too heavy on the SP usage, as well as being a little awkward to manage in general.

To each their own - and that's why there's four options there! ;D Play the one you enjoy.


----------



## Mercedes

Someone play with me?


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

What the heck is this game a rip off of harvest moon?


----------



## Cou

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> What the heck is this game a rip off of harvest moon?



uh no not really, id probably say this is better than harvest moon no matter how much i love the series. this is more about adventure and fighting and quests rather than farming


----------



## Nyehwweh

IS this game good? I'm thinking about buying. c:


----------



## windfall

Nyehwweh said:


> IS this game good? I'm thinking about buying. c:



The game is quite fun. It's highly recommended. 
Check out some LP's on youtube if you're unsure. 

(also, you're asking a pinned thread dedicated to the game with 330 pages. the answers /will/ be biased)


----------



## Cirom

Nyehwweh said:


> IS this game good? I'm thinking about buying. c:



I was really skeptical about purchasing this game for a long while before actually going ahead and buying it, but I very much don't regret the decision. Although, it depends how much you want a MSORPG (Massively Singleplayer Offline RPG) or not. ;D Because that's what the game feels like - an MMO with less of a focus on being online, although there IS online play with friends if you want to do that. And plus, with the fact that it IS mostly offline-based, the gameplay itself can actually feel a lot nicer because of that, with combat which actually feels nice and responsive - with enemies which react to being hit and instant hit detection. (Things I've never seen an MMO do.) It's pretty great! ;D Plus, you're not restricted to any sort of class-based system like in most RPGs, you're able to switch your Lives (classes) whenever you want. (Mostly.) -- So you could switch to Alchemist, cook up a bunch of potions, then switch to Paladin and go for a dungeon delve or something ;D

_"It's like an MMO except YOU are all the players."_


----------



## snapdragon

Uh, I totally forgot that I was playing this game ;w; wonder where I left off???


----------



## nintendoanna

Nyehwweh said:


> IS this game good? I'm thinking about buying. c:



Honestly, I am not an RPG fan at all. I had no idea what I was getting myself into. But, it hooked me in immediately. I fi sines the whole main story in less than 4 days.. Haha, getting DLC soon!


----------



## Hypno KK

I'm considering buying this game but I have some questions and figured this would be the right place to ask.

I'm not a big RPG fan or a fan of settings like the one this game as, but it looks really fun and I've read that it's great even for people who wouldn't normally consider it. Do any people who were in the same situation have any experiences they could share? Is it something you ended up loving and were surprised? My biggest reservation is the genre. I've been watching a Let's Play and it seems like a lot of fun, though.

I've read that there are a few recommended orders in which to go through Lives. For example, I've seen people recommend that you start as a gatherer Life and then add other Lives to that and people say you should start as a fighting life to not worry about monsters but also do the tasks for other Lives. Is it easy to switch Lives and how early in the game? After I start out as a certain Life, how long would it take to be able to do tasks for the others? Or is it just instant?

Should I get the DLC immediately? I've heard mixed opinions on getting it right away so I'm not sure, I'd rather see how much I like the game before I pay more for it, but I'd like to be able to play with other people and have a bird pet.


----------



## LyraVale

Hypno KK said:


> I'm considering buying this game but I have some questions and figured this would be the right place to ask.
> 
> I'm not a big RPG fan or a fan of settings like the one this game as, but it looks really fun and I've read that it's great even for people who wouldn't normally consider it. Do any people who were in the same situation have any experiences they could share? Is it something you ended up loving and were surprised? My biggest reservation is the genre. I've been watching a Let's Play and it seems like a lot of fun, though.
> 
> I've read that there are a few recommended orders in which to go through Lives. For example, I've seen people recommend that you start as a gatherer Life and then add other Lives to that and people say you should start as a fighting life to not worry about monsters but also do the tasks for other Lives. Is it easy to switch Lives and how early in the game? After I start out as a certain Life, how long would it take to be able to do tasks for the others? Or is it just instant?
> 
> Should I get the DLC immediately? I've heard mixed opinions on getting it right away so I'm not sure, I'd rather see how much I like the game before I pay more for it, but I'd like to be able to play with other people and have a bird pet.



I can give my opinion on the last 2. As for the first, I'm not a fighting game sort of person, if that's what you mean. But this game is cute, and it's a fairly simple system, once you figure it out, so I like fighting the monsters in it. They're usually not tough, if you have the right skill level, weapon, or fighting partner(s).

As for life order, I like what I did so I'll recommend that. It's easy to switch lives, and you can do it whenever you like and in whatever order you like, etc. But I started out as a magician. As a magician you get the ability to heal yourself and your party, as one of the magical things you can do. That came in VERY handy for me. Also, I just really liked battling with magic skills. 

I still gathered everything in sight as I walked by it. Or when the monsters you kill drop items. Just keep everything. Eventually when I switched to the other lives that required items for making things, I had a lot of the items I needed. After magician, I would try in no particular order, the following: miner, woodcutter, and angler. I'd just get the skills/abilities for them as fast as possible then switch over. Because those 3 are part of the gathering of supplies, by mining ores, cutting trees for logs, and fishing. 

Then once I had gotten pretty far in the others, I switched to the Artisan classes (carpenter, blacksmith, tailor, cook, alchemist), and last I did the other fighting ones, just for the sake of completing...although I still prefer to take out my wand and fight as a magician when something big is going down. 

As for the DLC, I got it early on, and it just sat there. I didn't roll around to it until I was over 100 hours in. But I play really slowly and took my time moving to new places on the map as I unlocked them. It really depends on your pace. Also, I prefer playing solo, so that wasn't an issue.

I may be wrong, but you can still play with others if you don't get the DLC. But they have to also not have the DLC, or at least not have it activated...or something. Sorry, IDK I'm no help there. But I suggest you play the game for at least a bit, to see if you like it before spending extra.

Good luck, and I hope you have a lot of fun if you decide to get it! I love it, personally.


----------



## Hypno KK

LyraVale said:


> I can give my opinion on the last 2. As for the first, I'm not a fighting game sort of person, if that's what you mean. But this game is cute, and it's a fairly simple system, once you figure it out, so I like fighting the monsters in it. They're usually not tough, if you have the right skill level, weapon, or fighting partner(s).



Thank you so much for replying! I don't mind the fighting aspect, it's more the fact that it's a RPG that has those "typical" fantasy RPG elements like being able to be a paladin, a magician, etc. and that it seems kind of simple? I'm more concerned that it'll be repetitive and that tasks you get within each life aren't very diverse (I've heard that within a certain life you end up running errands that are pretty similar), but I don't really know.

That seems like a really good path to me, and I really like all the different Lives you can have. Can you change them even in the beginning? I've read somewhere (in one of the many reviews I found, probably) that there are points when you're not allowed to change because of the story but I don't know if that's true or if there are obstacles to changing lives like paying the game's currency or something.

Thanks for the opinions on the DLC, too! I probably won't play online as much as I think I will and it seems like there are no big benefits to getting it so early otherwise, so I might wait.


----------



## LyraVale

Hypno KK said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I don't mind the fighting aspect, it's more the fact that it's a RPG that has those "typical" fantasy RPG elements like being able to be a paladin, a magician, etc. and that it seems kind of simple? I'm more concerned that it'll be repetitive and that tasks you get within each life aren't very diverse (I've heard that within a certain life you end up running errands that are pretty similar), but I don't really know.
> 
> That seems like a really good path to me, and I really like all the different Lives you can have. Can you change them even in the beginning? I've read somewhere (in one of the many reviews I found, probably) that there are points when you're not allowed to change because of the story but I don't know if that's true or if there are obstacles to changing lives like paying the game's currency or something.



Well, there are points when you are on your own, to do your life, or switch lives...at those points you can do whatever you want. But there's also the story, which forces you to follow along for,TBH, very long periods of time sometimes...depending on how fast you go through the dialogue and tasks it asks you to do. You kind of get to start those episodes of story though, so you can change your life, then trigger the story, but in it you can't change lives. You really won't need to though, since it makes you follow its own agenda at those times anyway.

I guess a lot of the game is repetitive tasks as well. So if you're concerned with that, it's pretty valid. I may have a higher tolerance for that, since it took me a long time to get tired of that aspect. But the repetitiveness and the long and chatty story scenes are my only 2 complaints about the game. I've put in about 150+ hours so far, and still like the game a lot...so I guess they didn't get in the way of my enjoyment.


----------



## Cirom

Hypno KK said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I don't mind the fighting aspect, it's more the fact that it's a RPG that has those "typical" fantasy RPG elements like being able to be a paladin, a magician, etc. and that it seems kind of simple? I'm more concerned that it'll be repetitive and that tasks you get within each life aren't very diverse (I've heard that within a certain life you end up running errands that are pretty similar), but I don't really know.
> 
> That seems like a really good path to me, and I really like all the different Lives you can have. Can you change them even in the beginning? I've read somewhere (in one of the many reviews I found, probably) that there are points when you're not allowed to change because of the story but I don't know if that's true or if there are obstacles to changing lives like paying the game's currency or something.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions on the DLC, too! I probably won't play online as much as I think I will and it seems like there are no big benefits to getting it so early otherwise, so I might wait.



[@Paragraph 1] While the game DOES have simple mechanics, it also has a lot more depth because of that - if that makes sense. I call it the Rogue Legacy syndrome, after the game I first noticed it in - because your battle options are a little limited, you end up using your somewhat limited options in really interesting ways, and you know EXACTLY when your attacks will hit, and what they will do. You end up getting a lot MORE control out of having a lot less controls, in a sense. -- And in response to the tasks you get.. I can see where they're coming from, to be fair. Some of the tasks you get can be pretty generic, in a "kill 5 rats" kinda way - my advice being to just pick the combat class you like and have that active when you go exploring, and the "kill 5 rats"-like quests should just solve themselves.

[@Paragraph 2] You can change your Life as soon as you finish the first story chapter, I believe. Which is about ~30 minutes in? And at that point, you can switch out your Lives whenever you wish. Although do note that whenever you're in a *story mission* or in *online multiplayer*, you are unable to switch. Although if you're playing online, you could always just switch to singleplayer, switch Lives, then switch back to multiplayer - it's awkward, but it works. Although, if you ARE in a story mission.. you're probably not going to care about switching Lives during them anyway. They focus mainly on funny dialogue. -- As for "obstacles" to changing Lives.. there aren't any. Changing Lives is free, and you can do it whenever you're in a Guild Hall. Plus, if you're somewhere lost, you're able to teleport to Castele's Guild Hall from wherever you are, too.

And as for the DLC.. I'd say wait until you've reached Level 50, or close. Half the DLC content is locked behind the Level 50 gate anyway, so unless you're wanting to play multiplayer online with those who have the DLC activated on their save file (or you want the admittedly rather cool new character customization options), you're better off just waiting on the DLC.


----------



## JCnator

So, Level-5 has just dropped more details about Fantasy Life 2: Two Moons And The Village of God. First, the only new feature in the game is about building the city and collecting villagers. It will also reuse the locations and characters from the 3DS installment. The game will be released in Japan this summer on iPhone and Android devices. inb4ragestorm

Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/04/07/fantasy-life-2-village-building-title-smartphones/


----------



## Justin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, Level-5 has just dropped more details about Fantasy Life 2: Two Moons And The Village of God. First, the only new feature in the game is about building the city and collecting villagers. It will also reuse the locations and characters from the 3DS installment. The game will be released in Japan this summer on iPhone and Android devices. inb4ragestorm
> 
> Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/04/07/fantasy-life-2-village-building-title-smartphones/



Yeah, I literally just made a post about this on my site. Pretty disappointing IMO. Not just that it's on mobile, but just in general it seems like massive wasted potential for a sequel. I mean come on the game is practically screaming for one of those perfect "more of everything" sequels. New lives, new lands, etc...


----------



## Cirom

Oh. That's.. huh. I was kinda excited for a sequel, hoping it'd flesh out the interesting mechanics from this game, but finding out it's gonna be essentially a facebook game? Yeah, I don't think I'll be trying this one out.


----------



## Gracelia

Rip Fantasy Life sequel. So much potential wasted, so sad!


----------



## JCnator

Apparently, Layton 7 also went to the mobile route that doesn't have the same gameplay as the earlier main Professor Layton titles.

Considering that Level-5 is a Japanese company, I'm not that surprised seeing them taking this route as well because there's way more people in Japan owning either an iPhone or Android. That's not necessarily a bad thing, because both Layton and Fantasy Life would gain more newcomers that way, but at the same time the software will be difficult to find within a myriad of apps if the game isn't advertised enough.


----------



## Holla

I've totally lost interest in this game since I finished the main storyline and I'm still far away from level 50... Oh well getting Smash Bros (both versions), and 2 different Harvest Moons hasn't helped... Lol. I might pick this up again once the excitement of my other games wear off. I really need to make use of the DLC that I paid for in Fantasy Life.


----------



## windfall

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Apparently, Layton 7 also went to the mobile route that doesn't have the same gameplay as the earlier main Professor Layton titles.
> 
> Considering that Level-5 is a Japanese company, I'm not that surprised seeing them taking this route as well because there's way more people in Japan owning either an iPhone or Android. That's not necessarily a bad thing, because both Layton and Fantasy Life would gain more newcomers that way, but at the same time the software will be difficult to find within a myriad of apps if the game isn't advertised enough.



Layton was one of my favorite games from the DS era, shame level 5 decided to move both fantasy life and Layton to mobile :\ micro transactions....everywhere @_@ 

I'm super disappointed and won't be playing either. Hopefully a true fantasy life sequel is in the works. Despite the excessive amounts of text, it's a great game and deserves a sequel.

(On an unrelated note, the siliconera site on mobile is awful!)


----------



## Hypno KK

LyraVale said:


> helpful reply



Thank you so much for explaining. Yeah, I don't think that not being able to switch lives is going to be a problem during the story sequences, it's just that since I've read that it's a good idea to get your license for gathering lives so you can add up to the tasks while exploring as your other lives, I wasn't sure if it was something I'd have to wait to do.

I don't have as much tolerance for repetitive tasks, how repetitive would you say they are? I'm fine with stuff like grinding in Pok?mon or running errands on ACNL, but a lot more than that is probably too much for me. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cirom said:


> reply



I think I get what you're saying. I'm mostly concerned because I've heard that some lives are very similar (like the crafting classes, as opposed to lives that end up using different methods like paladin vs. wizard) so I'm sort of worried that I won't feel very motivated to explore some of them more. I've considered that after playing my main character, I could create another one that has the lives I didn't explore as much as their focus lives but I don't know if that's a good idea. I used to play MMORPGs years ago and one of the reasons why I got bored was the amount of quests that were just "kill X of this monster" with just some comestic changes but not much in terms of tangible rewards or things to do. I don't mind repetitive tasks in games if they're more like grinding in Pok?mon or daily errands in ACNL. As boring as those can be, they feel like they lead to more tangible results and those games let you do stuff if you need to take a break from those tasks. Would you say that it's like that?

Thanks for your replies about changing lives and the DLC! Are there more or fewer people who play online and have the DLC? I might want until a later stage to get it, though.


----------



## Cirom

Hypno KK said:


> Yeah, I don't think that not being able to switch lives is going to be a problem during the story sequences, it's just that since I've read that it's a good idea to get your license for gathering lives so you can add up to the tasks while exploring as your other lives, I wasn't sure if it was something I'd have to wait to do.



For switching Lives.. to be fair, I've never really felt the need to specifically go into most of the Gathering lives - you get more than enough ore/wood from gathering them normally, and if not - there are always merchants. By the time you end up finding the trees/ore veins which are tough enough that you'd NEED to be in a specific Life to have a chance at harvesting it.. you'd have already finished the main story. Although, not sure how this applies to fishing, as I only barely dipped into fishing!



Hypno KK said:


> I think I get what you're saying. I'm mostly concerned because I've heard that some lives are very similar (like the crafting classes, as opposed to lives that end up using different methods like paladin vs. wizard) so I'm sort of worried that I won't feel very motivated to explore some of them more. I've considered that after playing my main character, I could create another one that has the lives I didn't explore as much as their focus lives but I don't know if that's a good idea.



My advice? Keep to one character. There's nothing stopping you from doing EVERY Life as one character, and when you get to the endgame, the 30,000 Dosh cost to reset your skill points is pocket change, ESPECIALLY if you go into the crafting Lives. Plus, if you stick to the one character, you'll be able to use any bonuses you gained as that character to boost your way through the less interesting lives faster. And yeah, the crafting classes ARE quite similar.

Do note that you're NOT expected to do every Life, but it IS possible. Don't feel pressured that you have to do everything! ;D



Hypno KK said:


> I used to play MMORPGs years ago and one of the reasons why I got bored was the amount of quests that were just "kill X of this monster" with just some comestic changes but not much in terms of tangible rewards or things to do. I don't mind repetitive tasks in games if they're more like grinding in Pok?mon or daily errands in ACNL. As boring as those can be, they feel like they lead to more tangible results and those games let you do stuff if you need to take a break from those tasks. Would you say that it's like that?
> 
> Thanks for your replies about changing lives and the DLC! Are there more or fewer people who play online and have the DLC? I might want until a later stage to get it, though.



As someone who actually HATES MMORPGs for how grindy it is.. I'm pleased to say that this game never felt all that grindy at all, and whatever grinding I did was entirely by choice. (In fact, my grind tolerance is so low that I can't even get into the Pok?mon series, a series I know has quite little grind. It just bores me too much!) There are no "random encounters" or things like that to get in the way of gameplay - all combat flows nicely into the main game. While the tasks ARE of the "kill 5 rats" variety, and the rewards aren't ALWAYS useful (yay, 200 Dosh and a pair of boots I learned how to craft at Apprentice Tailor...) but for the most part, they're ignorable - similar to the errands in the AC series.

You're also able to store up to *30* active quests at a time, and you can do whatever you want while you're doing them. You can even just outright abandon the task you just got given and accidentally complete it 20 hours later, if that's how you roll. They're not like the Story quests where you're locked into a particular cutscene or anything - they definitely act more like the errands in AC: Get given quest with a bit of text, and you're free to complete it at your leisure. You're not even given a time limit on quests, either - you've got all the time in the world.

As for the DLC.. I know most people who play online have the DLC, but players with the DLC can actually use a character without the DLC activated to play with those without - although the player with the DLC won't be able to access DLC features on that character. (Which unfortunately includes the character customization!) I actually have a non-DLC character for this exact purpose: playing with those without the DLC. Unfortunately though, he's only Lv. 5. ;D

EDIT: Oh geeze, that was a wall of text. Whoops! ^^;


----------



## Cress

I just noticed that this thread has almost 100,000 views...


----------



## LeilaChan

I killed the napdragon, I was around level 28 but I'm level 30 now!
I gained 2 archery skill levels during.
Used about 3 high HP potions (I had Yuelia healing me too)
Used about 3 Life cures
Team of me, Yuelia and Odin.
Used the flaming bow too!


----------



## Cress

And it's achieved 100,000 views.


----------



## LyraVale

LeilaChan said:


> I killed the napdragon, I was around level 28 but I'm level 30 now!
> I gained 2 archery skill levels during.
> Used about 3 high HP potions (I had Yuelia healing me too)
> Used about 3 Life cures
> Team of me, Yuelia and Odin.
> Used the flaming bow too!



Aw he's so cute though! Or is it a she? lol...she has babies and lays eggs, so I guess he's a she. Congrats on MURDERING her, she has babiessss!


----------



## Manah

LyraVale said:


> Aw he's so cute though! Or is it a she? lol...she has babies and lays eggs, so I guess he's a she. Congrats on MURDERING her, she has babiessss!



It's just a mock battle, she doesn't actually die. If you win, you put her into the box (MAGIC) and the bounty clerk just sets her free again. No dragons harmed.


----------



## LyraVale

Manah said:


> It's just a mock battle, she doesn't actually die. If you win, you put her into the box (MAGIC) and the bounty clerk just sets her free again. No dragons harmed.



lmao I never thought about the bounty clerk setting monster free, no wonder they always come back! That actually explains a lot.


----------



## JCnator

Wondering why in the heck Fantasy Life 2 is only going for mobile devices? Level-5 CEO Akihiro Hino has his say:




			
				Akihiro Hino said:
			
		

> I’d say Fantasy Life has elements and mechanisms which adults find soothing. Although children play games on dedicated game systems, recently many adults have been playing on smartphones.



He also thought that “The supported hardware for this game was decided based on thinking of an environment where more adults play.”


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/level-5-ceo-on-the-platform-decision-behind-fantasy-life-2/


----------



## BATOCTO

This thread is dead ;_;

But I recently bought Fantasy Life with the Origin Island DLC and I love ittt!!! I'm still a magician in training and boy there's so much to explore in this game!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

BATOCTO said:


> This thread is dead ;_;
> 
> But I recently bought Fantasy Life with the Origin Island DLC and I love ittt!!! I'm still a magician in training and boy there's so much to explore in this game!



Oh, what a shame. I got Fantasy Life as a gift from my Dad on my birthday, since I was feeling a little down.. I'm a tailor and I can't wait to get dat Dosh! I really love this game so far, and can't wait to explore the other Lives!


----------



## JCnator

Isn't the fact that Fantasy Life 2 is heading to mobile instead of dedicated gaming handhelds is causing a lot of people turning away from my thread? Or perhaps that there's a lot of people who already owned the game got bored of it or fully completed it.

Speaking of which, I modified my first post again. It now acknowledges more details on Fantasy Life 2 and also have some minor adjustments in order to make this post even more enjoyable to read.


----------



## Cou

ooh i really miss this game and if anyone with dlc want to play together then please!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Cou said:


> ooh i really miss this game and if anyone with dlc want to play together then please!!



I also have the dlc and want to play


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Or perhaps that there's a lot of people who already owned the game got bored of it or fully completed it.



This. I was obsessed with the game and played for over 100 hours, but at some point I just gave myself a burnout (my own fault, really). I haven't touched the game in months and I don't feel like playing it again, either. But I still do check this thread, it's just that I don't have a lot to say. 

For Fantasy Life 2; yeah, that's not such good news if the game will only be for mobiles. I can understand the reasons for that decision, but of the people I know that really play (by which I mean they'll play a game for a few hours, like Pok?mon or whatever), none actually play on their mobile. The only ones I know that _do_ play on their mobile are those who do so every now and then or when they're commuting or something.

Too bad, really, because Amazon UK has this info:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 632 in PC & Video Games
#7 in PC & Video Games > Nintendo 3DS > Games > Role Playing 
#43 in PC & Video Games > Games > Role Playing

And Amazon France has this:
Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: 71 en Jeux vid?o
n?1 dans Jeux et Jouets > Jeux ?lectroniques 
n?4 dans Jeux vid?o > Nintendo 2DS et 3DS > Jeux > Jeux de r?les

Not sure if all the people who bought the first Fantasy Life are also going to buy the second one (assuming it comes out in Europe, that is)...


----------



## FancyThat

That's really disappointing news about the second game being on mobile, I probably won't be playing.

I haven't touched the game in ages but I do still browse this thread occasionally, I may play it again in a few years.


----------



## badcrumbs

I downloaded the game mid-February and have really enjoyed it (taking some slightly extended breaks has helped). Just got my first creator rank over my lunch break today (all other lives are at least Hero level), so that was rewarding. I feel like there is a huge lack in guides for the game, though. I've found some online, but they never answer all my questions.


----------



## BATOCTO

Woo it's been around a month since i bough Fantasy Life and i'm still playing it (i love it!!). the more i play it the more i am disappointed about the crummy sequel being a crummy smartphone game ;_;

at lv. 87 i've reached creator wizard and woodcutter, currently working on my tailoring so i can make my own philosopher's robes! 150 hours put into this game and i haven't tested out the online play (weep) if anyone needs help defeating the spirit wraiths or just want to mess around reveria or do the trial of darkness (i hate the final boss of that floor), hmu y'all!


----------



## Cirom

Ah, alright ;D Recently reached Lv. 64 (full stack!) and only just got God rank Hunter. I may need a bit of assistance trying to get some God-in-Training rank Tailor quests done. ;o Dem ingredients, yo! [Thrown a 3DS add out! ;o]

Now that I think of it, I don't think I've actually done *any* of the trials either. Despite now being a God rank Hunter. So those could be fun to do ;o What's the difficulty levels like on each of them?


----------



## JCnator

Cirom said:


> [...]
> 
> Now that I think of it, I don't think I've actually done *any* of the trials either. Despite now being a God rank Hunter. So those could be fun to do ;o What's the difficulty levels like on each of them?



Well, the monsters in there are definitely much stronger than anything found outside of the Tower of Trials. Groups of monsters aren't uncommon either, and the tight corridors force you to watch your bounties carefully. Though, their attacks are often easily telegraphed. The same can be said for any boss from any Master's ordeal, except they're surprisingly much much stronger.


----------



## BATOCTO

Cirom said:


> Ah, alright ;D Recently reached Lv. 64 (full stack!) and only just got God rank Hunter. I may need a bit of assistance trying to get some God-in-Training rank Tailor quests done. ;o Dem ingredients, yo! [Thrown a 3DS add out! ;o]
> 
> Now that I think of it, I don't think I've actually done *any* of the trials either. Despite now being a God rank Hunter. So those could be fun to do ;o What's the difficulty levels like on each of them?



If you're still interested then send me a VM when you're online!  I have all the shopping bliss + unlocked so most tailoring materials are available for me (also it's so annoying running back and forth for materials especially when i forget the one monster hide and have to go back and aghhg it grinds my gear)

Also yeah what JC7777777 (so much 7's omg) said, the monsters are much stronger in the tower. I had Ophelia and Jinx with me and they always died and I went through several life cures and it was only the first trial (trial of time). I think I was around lv. 65-70 when I tried it. A challenge but it's really fun! owo


----------



## Cirom

I can only assume by "VM" you mean posting a message on your profile? I'll do that. ;D (Still kinda new to these forums! ;D)

To be fair, I have pretty much all the Bliss bonuses unlocked too, except the final Backpack and final Storage upgrades. Seriously, I barely use 200 slots of my backpack, I don't need 400. ;V

And to be fair, Life Cures are pretty cheap. I always have around ~90 on me at any given time ;U Although that fight with the Origin Island bird boss (I forget it's name, not the rainbow wraith) took a fair few of them away ;D I think he knocked ~8-12 lives out of me total ;< Before then, the most lives a boss knocked out of me was 2. And that's when I was being careless.

When it comes to NPC allies, I found that more ranged characters seem to work better off. I mean, sure - having a tank like Odin is useful in theory, but they often lead the bosses into really inconvenient locations, and end up dying a LOT. Whereas someone like Leo would just stay out of the fray and spam arrows, leaving the boss to target me with my MUCH wiser dodging manoeuvres.


----------



## LyraVale

Has anyone beat the Pumpkin monsters? IDK if that's what they're called, but I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about. 

I got frustrated with them, and haven't played in a few weeks. I still intend to get back to it...just needed a break.

I still think it's one of the best games I've played. I'm glad I got it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wanted to add...the problem is, the final leveling up/obtaining of the strongest weapon for each life is kind of annoying. There's a huge gap suddenly. I've gotten creator rank in quite a few, and I think at least Hero on all the others...but I still haven't leveled up enough to use the ultimate weapons. It's frustrating, and the reason why I'm not strong enough to beat the Pumpkin monsters. I think...I could be wrong. But I think I have hours of grinding ahead of me first, before I can try again to beat them, or to chop down the ultimate tree, etc...I don't even remember what anything is called anymore. :/ Basically everything in the end, I'm still too weak to do.


----------



## marcko0412

LyraVale said:


> Has anyone beat the Pumpkin monsters? IDK if that's what they're called, but I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I got frustrated with them, and haven't played in a few weeks. I still intend to get back to it...just needed a break.
> 
> I still think it's one of the best games I've played. I'm glad I got it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wanted to add...the problem is, the final leveling up/obtaining of the strongest weapon for each life is kind of annoying. There's a huge gap suddenly. I've gotten creator rank in quite a few, and I think at least Hero on all the others...but I still haven't leveled up enough to use the ultimate weapons. It's frustrating, and the reason why I'm not strong enough to beat the Pumpkin monsters. I think...I could be wrong. But I think I have hours of grinding ahead of me first, before I can try again to beat them, or to chop down the ultimate tree, etc...I don't even remember what anything is called anymore. :/ Basically everything in the end, I'm still too weak to do.



What's your level? The pumpkin boss is like one of those end-game monsters. Almost everyone online would recommend to be level 115-120 before you attempt to beat him. This also goes for three other combat class special request bosses. I personally didn't even try till I was at 140, even then I had a hard time. But it gets easier once you know their attack patterns. I beat it at 122 on my second save.


----------



## LyraVale

Oh, I think I'm at 83...so that makes sense. But  I never paid attention to how I was leveling up, as I was just playing and trying to finish certain tasks, etc. Did you do anything specific to get to 140? Must have taken forever...

I guess I could still keep trying to get to Creator on all the lives, and just generally keep battling. Maybe I'll end up getting into it again, now that I've had some time away.


----------



## mintellect

Is this thread used for friend code exchanging? I'd like to play Fantasy Life with someone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind!


----------



## cheezyfries

i (think) i'm getting fantasy life for my birthday (which is in two days) and i'm really excited! i was wondering what profession i should start out with, i'm considering either angler, cook, or magician... any suggestions?


----------



## JCnator

cheezyfries said:


> i (think) i'm getting fantasy life for my birthday (which is in two days) and i'm really excited! i was wondering what profession i should start out with, i'm considering either angler, cook, or magician... any suggestions?



Really, it doesn't matter which Life you pick, because anyone can finish the story outside of the DLC.
I do highly recommend you start with practically any Combat Life, because the daggers are the least useful weapons in the game. Choosing one of the four is up to you depending on your playstyle.

I have to say that Mercenary is for the most seasoned gamers, as you really have to know how your enemies attack, so you know when to land hits or not.Paladin seems to be an easier version of the former Life, since you can use shields to reduce a lot of damage, should you be in a situation where you can't absolutely avoid getting damaged. Magician starts out pretty weak, but they do get a lot stronger than the other Lifes if you properly master it, which is very good for both beginners and experts. Hunter is also great for beginners, but they don't pack that much of punch if you're the kind of people who likes dishing a lot of damage.

Once you've chosen your Combat Life, get all the Gather Lifes (Woodcutter, Miner, Angler). It's much nicer to have collected a lot of Star Points and stuff for these 3 Lifes along with your Combat one rather than doing one Life at a time. There are certain Star Quests that needs to be done with a certain active Life, but plenty of them don't even bother.

Next up is the Crafting Lifes (Blacksmith, Carpenter, Tailor, Cook, Alchemist). These are where your gathered materials will become useful. You can not only craft items that can be found on stores, but you can even make them better and perhaps the ones that won't be found on stores, nor enemy drops.


Basically, you'll want to get a license for every single Life at the very beginning of the game. Trust me, you'll be way better than if you were to stick to a few Lifes. That's the beauty of playing Fantasy Life!


----------



## Cirom

GOD RANK TAILOR YEEEEEAH

Although farming for those Protection Stones for that final challenge was a bit annoying.. until I realised I was farming in *completely the wrong area*. ;_;

On the plus side, now I have almost a full set of Shadow Armour which is almost completely useless to me as of now.

Now what to get God rank in next... Carpenter? Blacksmith? Alchemist? Magician? Hmm.. ;o


----------



## LyraVale

Cirom said:


> GOD RANK TAILOR YEEEEEAH
> 
> Although farming for those Protection Stones for that final challenge was a bit annoying.. until I realised I was farming in *completely the wrong area*. ;_;
> 
> On the plus side, now I have almost a full set of Shadow Armour which is almost completely useless to me as of now.
> 
> Now what to get God rank in next... Carpenter? Blacksmith? Alchemist? Magician? Hmm.. ;o



Some of the God ranks are easier than others. I feel like the crafting ones are really hard, while for example Magician wasn't too bad.

It took me forever to realize that I had forgotten about being able to shift my stats around. That was a bit of a facepalm moment when I realized how useful that is when you're trying to do some of the really hard Angler/Woodcutter/Miner challenges.


----------



## Cirom

LyraVale said:


> Some of the God ranks are easier than others. I feel like the crafting ones are really hard, while for example Magician wasn't too bad.
> 
> It took me forever to realize that I had forgotten about being able to shift my stats around. That was a bit of a facepalm moment when I realized how useful that is when you're trying to do some of the really hard Angler/Woodcutter/Miner challenges.



.. Oh yeah, that's a thing, isn't it ;D I mostly just have pretty all-rounded stats, with a slight emphasis on Dexterity [65] and absolutely nothing in Focus [5] or Intelligence [5], and barely anything in Strength [17] - everything else is [50].

Haven't actually swapped them around yet. Though to be fair, the two Lives that I've God-ranked now (Hunter and Tailor) are both Dexterity-focused. I suppose next is Carpenter, with that logic!


----------



## LyraVale

I had my stats set evenly too but with most  in strength and intelligence. So I didn't think it mattered. But when cutting down the boss trees in the end, for example, I went from doing 0 damage to being able to do it fairly easily just by putting all the stats into the top 2 areas fir woodcutting. It just sucks that you have to pay 30k each time lol.


----------



## Cirom

LyraVale said:


> I had my stats set evenly too but with most  in strength and intelligence. So I didn't think it mattered. But when cutting down the boss trees in the end, for example, I went from doing 0 damage to being able to do it fairly easily just by putting all the stats into the top 2 areas fir woodcutting. It just sucks that you have to pay 30k each time lol.



Eh, 30k is nothing once you get into the crafting classes. The money you get from crafting far outweighs the cost of buying the items to craft with. ;D

( Yes, I said buying, not gathering. )

I've never seen my Dosh count go low enough that I haven't been able to afford something - with a single exception of when I went on an ingredient buying binge.


----------



## LyraVale

Cirom said:


> Eh, 30k is nothing once you get into the crafting classes. The money you get from crafting far outweighs the cost of buying the items to craft with. ;D
> 
> ( Yes, I said buying, not gathering. )
> 
> I've never seen my Dosh count go low enough that I haven't been able to afford something - with a single exception of when I went on an ingredient buying binge.



I haven't had to worry about Dosh too much either, it just kind of adds up on its own. But I also don't sell most of the things I craft, unless it's a double of something I already had. I know people sell their old tools/weapons/etc that they're not using, but I have the 1000 storage (I think, or whatever the highest is)...so I just save it all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am thinking of getting the demonic mirror. A. Cuz it would be a little easier and B. I don't really have much else of the coin items that I want.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I just hit Master Wizard, and I'm wondering if there is better armor for me to use instead of the password Mysterious Costume set? I also have Expert Mining and Woodcutter, but I'm having trouble harvesting some items because I hit for so little? I was gifted the Pino set and I use that with expert rank pickaxe and axe. Like the Giant Fossil in Cave of Bones, and the Fire tree in the lava cave. x.x; Any tips?


----------



## Libra

Nice to see this thread is still active and people are still playing this game. I haven't touched my copy in months, but it is an awesome game and lots of fun (even though I completely burnt myself out). I've been playing Rune Factory 4 instead which is different but fun too (and I like the crafting in RF better than in FL but that's mostly because I'm hopeless at the mini-games).


----------



## LeilaChan

Anyone know where I can find Noelia post game?
Also I have a problem. I'm trying to level up from an adept magician but I've completed all the challenges that I can do to earn points to level up. I've got 250 or so more points to earn before I level up but how can I do that with no more challenges? I talked to the life master, Jinx, but she says nothing. What do I do?


----------



## Jade_Amell

LeilaChan said:


> Anyone know where I can find Noelia post game?
> Also I have a problem. I'm trying to level up from an adept magician but I've completed all the challenges that I can do to earn points to level up. I've got 250 or so more points to earn before I level up but how can I do that with no more challenges? I talked to the life master, Jinx, but she says nothing. What do I do?



http://fantasy-life.wikia.com/wiki/Magician#Challenges 

Noelia: Unlocked by reaching level 45 (can be found in Lunares). 

^^b


----------



## LyraVale

LeilaChan said:


> Anyone know where I can find Noelia post game?
> Also I have a problem. I'm trying to level up from an adept magician but I've completed all the challenges that I can do to earn points to level up. I've got 250 or so more points to earn before I level up but how can I do that with no more challenges? I talked to the life master, Jinx, but she says nothing. What do I do?



I think you mean where is she? She's in Lunares with her dad, but I think in the far bottom right corner if I remember correctly.

Also, when you run out of challenges from the master, you have to find all the people that are related to your life and they will sometimes give you the extra challenges.


----------



## LeilaChan

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## badcrumbs

Last night I finally hit Creator in all lives, so I am feeling pretty accomplished. I thought some of those crafting lives were going to be the death of me... so repetitive. I took a whack at one of the life master requests for the first time and failed miserably (Poseidon Swordfish), so I obviously have to craft a better rod and level up more. 

Has anyone done all/most of those requests? Curious as to which is going to be the most difficult.


----------



## JCnator

If you own any North American 3DS hardware, there's a special E3 promotion going on eShop. Fantasy Life is one of the games eligible for that, which is priced at $27.99 USD. Download it before June 23rd to take advantage of the price cut, unless you really want to pay $39.99!


----------



## LyraVale

badcrumbs said:


> Last night I finally hit Creator in all lives, so I am feeling pretty accomplished. I thought some of those crafting lives were going to be the death of me... so repetitive. I took a whack at one of the life master requests for the first time and failed miserably (Poseidon Swordfish), so I obviously have to craft a better rod and level up more.
> 
> Has anyone done all/most of those requests? Curious as to which is going to be the most difficult.



Wow, congrats! I'm far from that, but I've gotten Creator on a few lives...it was a lot of time and work.

I still plan to get close to 100% someday...probably 90% actually XD considering I can't get all the Goddess items and some other various furniture/clothing items I don't actually want/need. I think it's going to be a long time in the future, since I take a lot of long breaks from the game now. Which is fine, because whenever I come back, I still have fun and get excited about playing this game. I know other people who got over it and never go back though...which is probably why this thread has died down. ;_;


----------



## badcrumbs

LyraVale said:


> Wow, congrats! I'm far from that, but I've gotten Creator on a few lives...it was a lot of time and work.
> 
> I still plan to get close to 100% someday...probably 90% actually XD considering I can't get all the Goddess items and some other various furniture/clothing items I don't actually want/need. I think it's going to be a long time in the future, since I take a lot of long breaks from the game now. Which is fine, because whenever I come back, I still have fun and get excited about playing this game. I know other people who got over it and never go back though...which is probably why this thread has died down. ;_;



I've taken a lot of breaks over the course of playing the game, too. Generally what gets me to come back to it is having a set goal in mind. I definitely plan on at least getting close to 100%-ing the game, but when/if I get that far, I don't know that I would replay it. Maybe just for the combat lives... but not the crafting ones. And also to actually read some of the dialogue I skipped through the first time, haha.


----------



## Libra

LyraVale said:


> I know other people who got over it and never go back though...which is probably why this thread has died down. ;_;



*waves* Hi!

Yeah, at some point I was just _done_ with this game (even though I hadn't 100% it, but then that's something I never do, really) and I haven't touched it since.

I'm currently playing Rune Factory 4 (with taking breaks, though, because 1) I don't want to give myself another burn out, and 2) Real Life is so much fun sometimes, oh joy) and if there's something I like more than Fantasy Life it's the villagers in the town. In RF4 the town really feels like it's _alive_. Every villager has something new to say each day (sometimes just one line, though, but hey; new text!) and they are active in the sense that they sleep, wake up, run around town, go to the restaurant and so on. It gives the game a very unique atmosphere, really.

Now I know that in FL that's simply not possible, given that there are like a zillion NPC's and what not, but I think that's one reason I got somewhat bored; that you can't really become "friends" with the characters and that they were just standing around there, doing nothing, you know?

But I still think it's a great game and I had hoped the sequel would be a 3DS one, because I had definitely been planning on buying it. Sadly that's not the case, but perhaps, one day in the future? One can always hope, right?

That being said, I admit I'm curious as to what other people's reasons are for no longer playing. I mean, I know what my reasons are, but I don't think they're the same for everyone, so yeah, I'm curious!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Libra said:


> *waves* Hi!
> 
> Yeah, at some point I was just _done_ with this game (even though I hadn't 100% it, but then that's something I never do, really) and I haven't touched it since.
> 
> I'm currently playing Rune Factory 4 (with taking breaks, though, because 1) I don't want to give myself another burn out, and 2) Real Life is so much fun sometimes, oh joy) and if there's something I like more than Fantasy Life it's the villagers in the town. In RF4 the town really feels like it's _alive_. Every villager has something new to say each day (sometimes just one line, though, but hey; new text!) and they are active in the sense that they sleep, wake up, run around town, go to the restaurant and so on. It gives the game a very unique atmosphere, really.
> 
> Now I know that in FL that's simply not possible, given that there are like a zillion NPC's and what not, but I think that's one reason I got somewhat bored; that you can't really become "friends" with the characters and that they were just standing around there, doing nothing, you know?
> 
> But I still think it's a great game and I had hoped the sequel would be a 3DS one, because I had definitely been planning on buying it. Sadly that's not the case, but perhaps, one day in the future? One can always hope, right?
> 
> That being said, I admit I'm curious as to what other people's reasons are for no longer playing. I mean, I know what my reasons are, but I don't think they're the same for everyone, so yeah, I'm curious!



Stopped playing because the expac for Final Fantasy XIV came out and I'm working on getting my main jobs to cap and gear up etc. I usually play a tiny bit of Fantasy Life while waiting for my dungeons to pop though.


----------



## JCnator

Well, I stopped playing the game since months ago because I eventually grew bored of doing the same tasks over and over and over again when I've got better games to play. Don't get me wrong, it still instilled quite a fair amount of enjoyment when I was playing over 80 hours on my Japanese version and around 50 hours on my North American one. But, when there are a lot of Lifes that are very similar to each other and too much emphasis on the rather simplistic sidequests, I don't believe it's worth my time anymore after pouring over 30 hours of gameplay.


----------



## badcrumbs

After crafting some better weapons/tools/armor, I've now completed 7 out of 12 life master requests and am starting to get that looming feeling of, "What the hell do I do after this?". I kind of want to get all of the items from the various goddess statues, but we'll see how that goes. I'll probably take another break after I level up enough to kill the Lord of the Cursed (at 141 now and it's suggested you don't fight it until you're 150+).


----------



## Nizzy

i put 100+ hours into this game recently i finally got bored a part of me wants to sell maybe i should just buy the dlc first then make my decision


----------



## LyraVale

The problem I think is the storyline. So while it was fun, and I was enjoying what I was doing, I kept getting interrupted with the LOOOONG storyline sections. Now that the story is over, I'm also a bit tired of grinding work. 

What they should have done is break the storyline up more. In shorter sections, it would have been much better. It wouldn't have kept getting in the way of the gameplay. Also, once the story "ended" it was the first big break I took, because I just felt like the game was "over" as well. 

But I keep going back because I really do think it's fun still. I don't regret buying the game, and it's really good in a lot of ways. But they could have done better with the story part.


----------



## LittleMissSpooky

I keep trying to play it, and really get into it- because I know it has a lot of fun aspects....but really the biggest turnoff for me is the dialog/storyline. It seems WAY too...kid-ish? I think that's the word. Like I wouldn't mind it if it was just a tad more serious like Harvest Moon or Animal Crossing...but yeah. I'm not trying to sound like "I'm an adult and hate childish things blah blah blah", that isn't it at all. It was just difficult for me to even pay attention to the story while NPCs were talking because it was so corny.


----------



## kaitastrophe

Yay! A thread for my favorite nintendo game >u< (and the only one I play currently)
I recently restarted my game, and I'm trying to reach Legend in all lives- I have the DLC.
According to a very useful guide, I have to master them in this order because it's the fastest day. (Cook is a pain in the backside, to be honest.)

Paladin > Mining > Woodcutting > Blacksmith > Wizard > Angler > Carpenter > Tailor > Alchemist > Hunter > Cook

So yeah >u<
Wish me luck


----------



## badcrumbs

pandycake said:


> Yay! A thread for my favorite nintendo game >u< (and the only one I play currently)
> I recently restarted my game, and I'm trying to reach Legend in all lives- I have the DLC.
> According to a very useful guide, I have to master them in this order because it's the fastest day. (Cook is a pain in the backside, to be honest.)
> 
> Paladin > Mining > Woodcutting > Blacksmith > Wizard > Angler > Carpenter > Tailor > Alchemist > Hunter > Cook
> 
> So yeah >u<
> Wish me luck



Good luck! But you are missing my favorite life in there: Mercenary!


----------



## JCnator

Quick question before I delete Fantasy Life on my SD Card: will be my save data safe after I deleted the software itself? I'm aware that its data on Extra Data is basically the game's save data, but would that game read that save whenever I decide to reinstall the software?

I'm already making some room for other games that I'll eventually download on my 32GB microSD card of my American New 3DS XL.


----------



## Cirom

I'm not entirely sure on that one, J. Perhaps make a backup of the game and it's save data on your PC, just in case? ;o


----------



## Cou

does anyone want to beat the hell out of all three trials sometime?


----------



## Cirom

I'd love to give them a _try_, although I'm only Lv 80 and I ended up beating the first one (around Lv 60) through complete and utter abuse of revives.

Kinda hard to do anything else really when everything one-shots you ;<


----------



## Cou

Cirom said:


> I'd love to give them a _try_, although I'm only Lv 80 and I ended up beating the first one (around Lv 60) through complete and utter abuse of revives.
> 
> Kinda hard to do anything else really when everything one-shots you ;<


we can do it!!! wanna try?  what life are you currently playing?

also do you still play in general or?


----------



## Cirom

Cou said:


> we can do it!!! wanna try?  what life are you currently playing?
> 
> also do you still play in general or?



Yeah, I still play pretty often. Often when I'm bored and pick up my 3DS, Fantasy Life is the game I end up playing over anything else at the moment.

And as for the Lives I currently have, God ranked Hunter and Tailor, working on God ranking Carpenter, Alchemist and Blacksmith, while also just plain levelling up Magician too.

Though for trying the Trials, I'm probably gonna go Hunter. I don't feel like there'd be any benefit going a different Life when battling the Trials, given their difficulty and the fact that there's no real "Life Reward" for doing them. The chests is the reward, right?

Although saying that I'll probably be equipping my Treasure Gloves ;U


----------



## Cou

Cirom said:


> Yeah, I still play pretty often. Often when I'm bored and pick up my 3DS, Fantasy Life is the game I end up playing over anything else at the moment.
> 
> And as for the Lives I currently have, God ranked Hunter and Tailor, working on God ranking Carpenter, Alchemist and Blacksmith, while also just plain levelling up Magician too.
> 
> Though for trying the Trials, I'm probably gonna go Hunter. I don't feel like there'd be any benefit going a different Life when battling the Trials, given their difficulty and the fact that there's no real "Life Reward" for doing them. The chests is the reward, right?
> 
> Although saying that I'll probably be equipping my Treasure Gloves ;U



alrighty, you can open chests for us, if i keep my gloves on as well will i get two? ive never played with someone that also used treasure gloves so i usually open for myself and they only get one item hmm

heh im used to hunter as well but ill be magic or paladin or merc then for defense. let me know when you're ready to play >:]


----------



## Cirom

Cou said:


> alrighty, you can open chests for us, if i keep my gloves on as well will i get two? ive never played with someone that also used treasure gloves so i usually open for myself and they only get one item hmm
> 
> heh im used to hunter as well but ill be magic or paladin or merc then for defense. let me know when you're ready to play >:]



Whenever, really. ;o Should be pretty good anywhere between 3pm-3am GMT for any day, although Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays I'm busy 9pm-12am. ;U

And I have no idea how the Treasure Gloves work I literally only just purchased them ;U All I know is that if you wear them, chests have 2x the loot.


----------



## bloomwaker

Does anyone have recommendations for the best Hunter armor that doesn't require getting God in every other life? I'll take bow suggestions as well. 

They can be DLC or non-DLC. I'm planning on getting the DLC soon in either case.


----------



## JCnator

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Quick question before I delete Fantasy Life on my SD Card: will be my save data safe after I deleted the software itself? I'm aware that its data on Extra Data is basically the game's save data, but would that game read that save whenever I decide to reinstall the software?
> 
> I'm already making some room for other games that I'll eventually download on my 32GB microSD card of my American New 3DS XL.



Alright. I redownloaded the software from eShop, and the game recognized my saved data from Extra Data (on SD Card) just fine. The weird thing is, that both North American and European/Australian versions cannot store the saved data on the game card/software itself and relies instead on the Extra Data.

In the Japanese versions, they do actually save the data on the game card/software. The version prior from LINK! used the save data to store one save slot, while progress made on LINK! DLC must be saved to the SD Card. I don't know if the retail Fantasy Life LINK! version allows all 3 slots to be saved directly on the game card/software, but it's easier to assume they all save on the SD Card just like the oversea versions. I mean, for one file, there's quite a lot of progress and statistics to take account for.


----------



## Cou

dapperlace said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for the best Hunter armor that doesn't require getting God in every other life? I'll take bow suggestions as well.
> 
> They can be DLC or non-DLC. I'm planning on getting the DLC soon in either case.



well it's gonna be tough considering really good armors require at least god level in tailor so you can craft your items and make +extra stuff.

with dlc i always used spirit king's helm, spirit king's armor or regular hero hunter outfit (tunic+culottes), odin's gloves, and spirit king's bow before i got to god level anything, however they came from the statues which required lunares coins. if you get to god level tailor, you can then make your own sniper's outfit which will let you add +6 dex into your hunter outfit with orbs. if you get to god level in hunter, you can try getting sun ring which will allow you to fill up your special skill quicker (and get god mode a lot quicker / always critical hits). if you don't mind trying to hit another god level while at it, alchemist would be the third best thing to get so you can get the djinn talisman (+30 attack..)

tbh it's pretty much all connected so you still kinda have to try to hit creator life in at least tailor and alchemist to get decent armor.

errr apart from lunares items and god level items, you can also work with whatever's your latest unlocked armor recipes for now. good luck and sorry if this is not much of use :|



does anyone wanna help me clear out the lord of the cursed and ancient napdragon?


----------



## bloomwaker

Cou said:


> well it's gonna be tough considering really good armors require at least god level in tailor so you can craft your items and make +extra stuff.
> 
> with dlc i always used spirit king's helm, spirit king's armor or regular hero hunter outfit (tunic+culottes), odin's gloves, and spirit king's bow before i got to god level anything, however they came from the statues which required lunares coins. if you get to god level tailor, you can then make your own sniper's outfit which will let you add +6 dex into your hunter outfit with orbs. if you get to god level in hunter, you can try getting sun ring which will allow you to fill up your special skill quicker (and get god mode a lot quicker / always critical hits). if you don't mind trying to hit another god level while at it, alchemist would be the third best thing to get so you can get the djinn talisman (+30 attack..)
> 
> tbh it's pretty much all connected so you still kinda have to try to hit creator life in at least tailor and alchemist to get decent armor.
> 
> errr apart from lunares items and god level items, you can also work with whatever's your latest unlocked armor recipes for now. good luck and sorry if this is not much of use :|
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone wanna help me clear out the lord of the cursed and ancient napdragon?



It helps, thanks! I don't mind ranking a few other Lives, and I'm already working on Tailor on the side. I've just been unsure as to what armor I should try making for myself once I can make basically anything.


----------



## Thunder

I'm glad I waited for the DLC before starting the Cook life, grinding didn't seem too bad with Cook's Pride equipped.


----------



## Sholee

nvvmm


----------



## uriri

Can someone help me obtain A LOT of the following:

- Divine Berries
- Golden Apple
- Remote Island Honey

I am trying to cook maximum amount of Strength Candy so I could max out all my combat stats. I am currently level 173. I just don't have enough time and patience to collect them all.


----------



## vbanjo1

Looking for serious players to play with. Must have the DLC, I am a level 117 Creator in 5 lives.


----------



## Brobasaur

Can someone help me beat the forest wraith?


----------



## milkday

I'm looking for a battle companion! I'm a level 41 Hero Archer, with DLC and I need some help defeating big bosses (mostly the Cacto Cove Dark Void ones)


----------



## Libra

I was reading through the first 100 pages or so of this thread and wow, that brought back some memories, LOL. Kinda interesting to see how I went from "OMG, best game EVER!" to "eh, meh, burnt out, done with it". I'm half tempted to pick it up again, but I've done everything I wanted to, so I guess I'd just run around a bit and not do a lot of stuff, LOL. Still, looking at the pictures I remembered how beautiful I found this game, so that alone is reason enough to play it again for a bit. ^_^


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> I was reading through the first 100 pages or so of this thread and wow, that brought back some memories, LOL. Kinda interesting to see how I went from "OMG, best game EVER!" to "eh, meh, burnt out, done with it". I'm half tempted to pick it up again, but I've done everything I wanted to, so I guess I'd just run around a bit and not do a lot of stuff, LOL. Still, looking at the pictures I remembered how beautiful I found this game, so that alone is reason enough to play it again for a bit. ^_^



I feel the same way, I was actually thinking of starting a new game as I'm pretty much complete on my first save. I wish we could pick the items we wanted to spend coins on rather than it be random though, or at least once an item was obtained not be given it again. I have so many of the same saddles and clothing.


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> I feel the same way, I was actually thinking of starting a new game as I'm pretty much complete on my first save. I wish we could pick the items we wanted to spend coins on rather than it be random though, or at least once an item was obtained not be given it again. I have so many of the same saddles and clothing.



I thought about starting a new game because I really did enjoy exploring Reveria and unlocking all the areas. At the same time, however, I _really_ don't want to go through the whole story-line again. x_x So I guess I'll just run around for a bit and that'll be all. ^_^' I wish the sequel wasn't on mobile, though. x_x


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> I thought about starting a new game because I really did enjoy exploring Reveria and unlocking all the areas. At the same time, however, I _really_ don't want to go through the whole story-line again. x_x So I guess I'll just run around for a bit and that'll be all. ^_^' I wish the sequel wasn't on mobile, though. x_x



Yeah the story was a bit long and boring, I think you can skip through some parts of it though iirc. 

I know that sucks, I would much prefer to play on 3DS.


----------



## milkday

I'm burnt out bc I need team-mates to help me defeat the Dark Void bosses ;-;


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> I know that sucks, I would much prefer to play on 3DS.



Yeah, I just don't see how the controls will be handled on a mobile phone. I mean, I'm sure they know what they're doing and it'll be possible to play the game, but I seriously disliked the mini-games in the first Fantasy Life (because I'm just no good at them) and the idea of doing something similar on a mobile phone is just a "no no" for me. x_x


----------



## Thunder

Libra said:


> but I seriously disliked the mini-games in the first Fantasy Life (because I'm just no good at them)



Even then the minigames are pretty tedious to begin with, especially when you have lives like the Cook that make you grind for legend rank.

as varied as mashing A, holding A, and tapping A at the right time is, some variety between the crafting lives would be nice.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> Yeah, I just don't see how the controls will be handled on a mobile phone. I mean, I'm sure they know what they're doing and it'll be possible to play the game, but I seriously disliked the mini-games in the first Fantasy Life (because I'm just no good at them) and the idea of doing something similar on a mobile phone is just a "no no" for me. x_x



That will be hard true touch screen isn't great on mobile games in my experience, I find the controls difficult. I'm also wondering if there will be a paywall like with most mobile games.


----------



## Libra

FancyThat said:


> That will be hard true touch screen isn't great on mobile games in my experience, I find the controls difficult. I'm also wondering if there will be a paywall like with most mobile games.



I hope not, but I guess anything is possible? It'd depend on how much the game actually costs, I suppose. I don't have a smartphone (I have an ancient Nokia) and I'm not sure how much I'd be willing to spend on a mobile phone game. I mean, I don't mind paying up to 40 EUR if I really want a game for my 3DS, but for mobile? And thinking about it, I also wonder how they'd deal with the map since you don't have two screens. And as Thunder mentioned, the mini games are tedious. I guess we'll have to wait for the game to actually come out in Japan and see what people think of it. I've seen a few screen-shots and it looks pretty cool, but I'd love to see a video of it.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> I hope not, but I guess anything is possible? It'd depend on how much the game actually costs, I suppose. I don't have a smartphone (I have an ancient Nokia) and I'm not sure how much I'd be willing to spend on a mobile phone game. I mean, I don't mind paying up to 40 EUR if I really want a game for my 3DS, but for mobile? And thinking about it, I also wonder how they'd deal with the map since you don't have two screens. And as Thunder mentioned, the mini games are tedious. I guess we'll have to wait for the game to actually come out in Japan and see what people think of it. I've seen a few screen-shots and it looks pretty cool, but I'd love to see a video of it.



Yes, I hope we got more info soon. The screen they could split I guess but would be hard to see on a small screen, might be better on an iPad/tablet. Or it might be a completely different game design.

Usually the costly games with lots of encouragement to spend real money (can be up to ?70 a time) are free to download or like 99p. This might be around ?20 or so (€28 I think?) and have one or more large optional DLC like the first game. Or it could be priced like a new 3DS game with optional DLC. I'm not willing to spend too much either, I prefer physical copies of games tbh.


----------



## Libra

(from here)​
It looks... tiny. Actually, I think it looks okay, if not for - you know - the fact that it's tiny, LOL.



FancyThat said:


> Usually the costly games with lots of encouragement to spend real money (can be up to ?70 a time) are free to download or like 99p. This might be around ?20 or so (€28 I think?) and have one or more large optional DLC like the first game. Or it could be priced like a new 3DS game with optional DLC. I'm not willing to spend too much either, I prefer physical copies of games tbh.



Hm, interesting. I guess I'll have to think about it (assuming it ever comes to Europe, anyway, ha ha). I might buy a new phone in the future, so who knows.


----------



## Cirom

It does feel like this game was designed for tablets. I'm just hoping they pull a Rune Story and actually have the gameplay be both decent and non-restricted on a mobile device. So many mobile games throw endless restrictions on the player.. and I really don't want Fantasy Life 2 to fall into that same trap.

There are other ways to make money too.


----------



## FancyThat

Libra said:


> (from here)​
> It looks... tiny. Actually, I think it looks okay, if not for - you know - the fact that it's tiny, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, interesting. I guess I'll have to think about it (assuming it ever comes to Europe, anyway, ha ha). I might buy a new phone in the future, so who knows.



I hope it does come to Europe, I'd like to see if anything changes in game from the Japanese version and reviews etc. It does look a little on the small side, might be a problem for those with vision problems.



Cirom said:


> It does feel like this game was designed for tablets. I'm just hoping they pull a Rune Story and actually have the gameplay be both decent and non-restricted on a mobile device. So many mobile games throw endless restrictions on the player.. and I really don't want Fantasy Life 2 to fall into that same trap.
> 
> There are other ways to make money too.



That would be awesome, I agree about other games and restrictions on play.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Hey if anyone needs help vm/pm me
I'm level 200
Creator in all
All my skills are 20
I have everything from the statues
I have everything from the lunares coin shop
I have all the houses in the game
I have soloed the trial of time,darkness,and light
I have soloed all the creator quest including the crafting ones
And I have so about 1,000 sprayelixirs so don't worry about healing
And I have 1,110 life cures so you don't need to revive me.
And I have maxed out my dosh(I didn't hack)
And I have dlc xD I'm pretty much an expert so I can help you with quests and stuff ^_^
YOU MUST HAVE DLC TO PLAY WITH ME!
I have put around 430 hours into this game^^ 
My Fc is 4656-5934-1472
Pm/vm me for questions/help!


----------



## HungryForCereal

are there still any people actively playing this game? or is it partially dead?


----------



## milkday

I just started the Lunares Coins quests!


----------



## Fantasyrick

snoozit said:


> are there still any people actively playing this game? or is it partially dead?



I still have friends playing this if that's what u mean,but id think anyone on the fourms plays this anymore :\ but if anyone needs help let me know I posted all my info on post #3393


----------



## Chris

Just beat the story and watching the ending credits play now. 

I have over 60hrs wracked up on the game, I just found the story boring (it's too dialogue-heavy for my liking) so put it off to the point where not completing it was restricting me too much. I much prefer exploring and going through the quests at my own pace.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Tina said:


> Just beat the story and watching the ending credits play now.
> 
> I have over 60hrs wracked up on the game, I just found the story boring (it's too dialogue-heavy for my liking) so put it off to the point where not completing it was restricting me too much. I much prefer exploring and going through the quests at my own pace.


Have u gotten the dlc yet? I think it's better than the main story tbh.


----------



## Chris

Fantasyrick said:


> Have u gotten the dlc yet? I think it's better than the main story tbh.



I bought the DLC for the extra customisation options before I even started playing the game, hehe.


----------



## Fantasyrick

I bought mine In the middle of the sorry and I was like level 30 xD I kept battling the hard bosses and I got to level 50 before the end.


----------



## Chris

I was at level 46 when completing the story. 

Although I just hit level 49!! Then seconds later an error occurred and the game crashed.  Lost two quests and five minutes. Not a lot but still! Game froze (rather than crashing) just two days ago too.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello! Sorry for the bother, but I could swear there was another thread or something for this game in Bell Tree before, I am positive I saw it a few months ago. Well, I intended to post there to trade some things I need, but... I cannot find it! 
I don't know if it was deleted or what, but if somebody could drive me there, I would thankk you a lot!


----------



## FancyThat

GuerreraD said:


> Hello! Sorry for the bother, but I could swear there was another thread or something for this game in Bell Tree before, I am positive I saw it a few months ago. Well, I intended to post there to trade some things I need, but... I cannot find it!
> I don't know if it was deleted or what, but if somebody could drive me there, I would thankk you a lot!



The first page of this thread has links to the item trading and multiplayer threads if that's what you're after :3.


----------



## GuerreraD

FancyThat said:


> The first page of this thread has links to the item trading and multiplayer threads if that's what you're after :3.



Oh gosh!  Yes, that was it, thank you very much!
I admit I didn't look though the first page (my mistake) because I saw the title "General thread" and thought this would be just for talking and not doing business.


----------



## Romaki

Ah, I really enjoyed playing the game. But when I was finished with the storyline it felt so short.
I just restarted to have all lifes in the beginning, and I will play for all the achievements, but idk. 
There are like 4 little towns with a somewhat long distance inbetween.


----------



## mintellect

I want to pick up this game again. But since I finished the story now it's nothing but grinding to get Creator rank in all lives. It takes forever and can be boring, frustrating, and time consuming.
I'm going to try to play it again. Maybe since I haven't played it in months it won't be as bad.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've been playing fantasy life again and was wondering if anyone could craft me some stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and defeat thepumpking


----------



## Fantasyrick

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I've been playing fantasy life again and was wondering if anyone could craft me some stuff
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and defeat thepumpking


Hey if anyone needs help vm/pm me
I'm level 200
Creator in all
All my skills are 20
I have everything from the statues
I have everything from the lunares coin shop
I have all the houses in the game
I have soloed the trial of time,darkness,and light
I have soloed all the creator quest including the crafting ones
And I have so about 1,000 sprayelixirs so don't worry about healing
And I have 1,110 life cures so you don't need to revive me.
And I have maxed out my dosh(I didn't hack)
And I have dlc xD I'm pretty much an expert so I can help you with quests and stuff ^_^
YOU MUST HAVE DLC TO PLAY WITH ME!
I have put around 430 hours into this game^^ 
My Fc is 4656-5934-1472
Pm/vm me for questions/help!

Here is my info my ds is at Nintendo atm so I need 1-2weeks Max before I can help you c: tyvm!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still need help! I dont think I can wait two weeks due to being impatient xD


----------



## Meijin Kurito

I need some help getting better gear im a level 54 mercenary with master rank am also willing to multiplayer for fun


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Still need help! I also ned a bunch of threads to become my next rank in blacksmith but I don't want to have to become a tailor


----------



## Cou

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Still need help! I also ned a bunch of threads to become my next rank in blacksmith but I don't want to have to become a tailor



i can help you with the pumpking if you still need that?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cou said:


> i can help you with the pumpking if you still need that?



Ahh yes thank you! It'd have to be around the weekend tho since I'm busy with school stuff


----------



## Meijin Kurito

can anyone make me a sword of heroes?


----------



## Cou

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh yes thank you! It'd have to be around the weekend tho since I'm busy with school stuff



np, let me know if you still need help! was busy during the thanksgiving weekend so just pm me if anything!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meijin Kurito said:


> can anyone make me a sword of heroes?



are you looking for just regular sword of heroes or one with special skills?


----------



## Fantasyrick

finally got my ds back! pm/vm me for help


----------



## creamyy

Can somebody help me by giving me a bunch of fir beams? I need it and I don't want to become a carpenter just yet.


----------



## GuerreraD

creamyy said:


> Can somebody help me by giving me a bunch of fir beams? I need it and I don't want to become a carpenter just yet.



Emm... shouldn't this better be in "Items" thread? 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?239573-Fantasy-Life-Items-Exchange-Thread


----------



## bloomwaker

After getting smacked with insomnia last night, I made a new character. I've been really into swords lately.


----------



## GuerreraD

dapperlace said:


> After getting smacked with insomnia last night, I made a new character. I've been really into swords lately.



Oh, she is cute!  I wish we had some "Show your character" thread, I think is interesting and funny to see what everyone comes with.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thanks! Maybe that could be a thing? I see a separate thread specifically for item trading, so there could be a thread specifically for showing off characters. It would be fun to see how they progress.~


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Cou said:


> np, let me know if you still need help! was busy during the thanksgiving weekend so just pm me if anything!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> are you looking for just regular sword of heroes or one with special skills?



If with skill i could pay extra tbt


----------



## Libra

The difference in stats comes from between switching outfits (since I put all my stats in Intelligence and what not, given that last time I played I did so as a Magician). The first outfit is a post office one and the second one is the Valkyrie one which was crafted for me by a user here on the forum (but who is - as far as I know - inactive here now). Weapons are Dark Sultan Staff and Dragon King's Sword. Especially the staff in combo with the post office outfit is nice because it pretty much let me beat the final trial with a defense that wasn't all that great, compared to what other outfits and items have to offer (which does not mean I didn't have to use many elixirs and potions, though!).


----------



## Sholee

dapperlace said:


> Thanks! Maybe that could be a thing? I see a separate thread specifically for item trading, so there could be a thread specifically for showing off characters. It would be fun to see how they progress.~



I actually created one a while back! Time to revive it~

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?235678

It'd be great if this could be added to the first post


----------



## JCnator

I've added the link to the Post Your Fantasy Life Avatar thread to the main page.

After an year and a couple months, I'm surprised to see the game still relatively active, let alone still stickied on the top of the Nintendo Treehouse board.


----------



## Sholee

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I've added the link to the Post Your Fantasy Life Avatar thread to the main page.
> 
> After an year and a couple months, I'm surprised to see the game still relatively active, let alone still stickied on the top of the Nintendo Treehouse board.



Thanks!!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Hey if anyone needs help vm/pm me
I'm level 200
Creator in all
All my skills are 20
I have everything from the statues
I have everything from the lunares coin shop
I have all the houses in the game
I have soloed the trial of time,darkness,and light
I have soloed all the creator quest including the crafting ones
And I have so about 1,000 sprayelixirs so don't worry about healing
And I have 1,110 life cures so you don't need to revive me.
And I have maxed out my dosh(I didn't hack)
And I have dlc xD I'm pretty much an expert so I can help you with quests and stuff ^_^
YOU MUST HAVE DLC TO PLAY WITH ME!
I have put around 430 hours into this game^^ 
My Fc is 4614-0307-3500
Pm/vm me for questions/help!
free for the next hour or so before i need to put my ds back on the charger!


----------



## shunishu

does this often go on sale? i noticed the retail version is like 8€ cheaper than eshop.. :/
does the multiplayer only work with people on your friendlist or can you join random people online?


----------



## Fantasyrick

shunishu said:


> does this often go on sale? i noticed the retail version is like 8€ cheaper than eshop.. :/
> does the multiplayer only work with people on your friendlist or can you join random people online?



Only with people on the friend list and if you buy dlc you can no longer play with people that dont have it.
i got fantasy life when it was 40$ U.S i havent seen it on sale tbh


----------



## JaeJae

Hi~ any kind soul willing to sell/give me their spare Dark Sultan Staff? Been trying it from statue with no luck  Willing to pay with bells


----------



## shunishu

first thing i did when i got to puerto was buying 20 tomatoes (that i will probably never need..)
damn you omelette xD


----------



## shunishu

argh why do 3ds games rarely have save&quit options.. 
for some reason it didnt save last night, even tho I'm sure i saved like 4 times before turning it off! now i have to do the whole treasure hunt story quest again, plus lots of crafting, buying, turning in job rewards.. don't even remember everything i did after.. ugh


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello people! Can someone explain me this, please? I already had two or three people coming to my world, but still the Flutter's happiness thing doesn't recognize the fact of "first visit received" or similar. Is there anything specific visitors must do to accept their visit as one?


----------



## creamyy

shunishu said:


> argh why do 3ds games rarely have save&quit options..
> for some reason it didnt save last night, even tho I'm sure i saved like 4 times before turning it off! now i have to do the whole treasure hunt story quest again, plus lots of crafting, buying, turning in job rewards.. don't even remember everything i did after.. ugh



Oh my gosh I have done the same thing. Once I played the game for 10 hours straight and I didn't save in between and I had done a lot of crafting and collecting stuff for crafting, levelling up and all that good stuff. When I was done I simply put my charger in and left it because that's just how I was doing it during my ultra addiction phase but the charger wasn't even plugged into a powerpoint and um yeahh it was not a good day.


----------



## bloomwaker

Remember to save! Thus say the great laws of the RPG.


----------



## Libra

GuerreraD said:


> Hello people! Can someone explain me this, please? I already had two or three people coming to my world, but still the Flutter's happiness thing doesn't recognize the fact of "first visit received" or similar. Is there anything specific visitors must do to accept their visit as one?



I have no idea what you're talking about, LOL. I can't remember having seen that in my game. What is the exact wording of the request?


----------



## GuerreraD

Libra said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, LOL. I can't remember having seen that in my game. What is the exact wording of the request?



It is not a request exactly... and I play in spanish, so I dont know how is named in english. But is in this list about happiness rewards, when I look at the few I still have to accomplish, there are those about people visiting your world.


----------



## creamyy

GuerreraD said:


> It is not a request exactly... and I play in spanish, so I dont know how is named in english. But is in this list about happiness rewards, when I look at the few I still have to accomplish, there are those about people visiting your world.



I think it's 'Had a visitor over for the first time'. That's so weird maybe you should just keep having visitors over and see what happens with the five, ten, ect.


----------



## GuerreraD

creamyy said:


> I think it's 'Had a visitor over for the first time'. That's so weird maybe you should just keep having visitors over and see what happens with the five, ten, ect.



It would be nice... if only were enough players around, ha ha  But unfortunately, nowadays this game doesnt seem popular anymore.


----------



## shunishu

almost finished with the story but don't have dlc yet..


----------



## Libra

GuerreraD said:


> It is not a request exactly... and I play in spanish, so I dont know how is named in english. But is in this list about happiness rewards, when I look at the few I still have to accomplish, there are those about people visiting your world.



Ah, OK. Yeah no, that's not having people come to your world, but a StreetPass thing from what I found :
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70199463
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/971712-fantasy-life/70426038

- - - Post Merge - - -

And there we go again with my post not showing up. x_x


----------



## GuerreraD

Totally unrelated note... why sometimes I can't see the last comments people posted?


----------



## Libra

GuerreraD said:


> Totally unrelated note... why sometimes I can't see the last comments people posted?



It's a glitch, LOL. The post will show up when someone else posts. ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker

I got the Paladin song! Haha. 

I'm trying to get to the point where I can change my entire appearance, which won't be for a bit, still...


----------



## Rosebud

I love this game so much. I finished story mode and cried about it lol.


----------



## bloomwaker

The credit song was surprisingly touching! I erased my original file because I knew I wouldn't be playing it again (and I wasn't much further on than I was in this one), but I still remember how I felt the first time I heard that song. I'm so close to hearing it once more.


----------



## GuerreraD

dapperlace said:


> The credit song was surprisingly touching! I erased my original file because I knew I wouldn't be playing it again (and I wasn't much further on than I was in this one), but I still remember how I felt the first time I heard that song. I'm so close to hearing it once more.



What? Why did you delete it? My first file is now +560h and I still play it 
Also, yes, the songs in this game are amazing. The only one I _really _don't like is miner's.


----------



## creamyy

I didn't really listen to any of the songs. They took too long to start and I got impatient


----------



## bloomwaker

GuerreraD said:


> What? Why did you delete it? My first file is now +560h and I still play it
> Also, yes, the songs in this game are amazing. The only one I _really _don't like is miner's.



Well, I intend to master every Life on THIS file, so I didn't really feel it necessary to have two after that, and I definitely didn't have that many hours into it, at least by RPG standards. It was still under the 60 mark. It definitely helped me though, so it doesn't feel waste din any sense. 

I haven't heard the Miner's yet, but it's going to be one of the ones I progress with first, because I'm doing Paladin, Miner, Blacksmith, and Tailor first, with Paladin being ahead of the others by a margin. The mini-games for the production ones are quite fun, but occasionally stressful if I'm tired, Very enjoyable though. I plan on using them mainly to make some Dosh, but I also want to be able to craft the best things in the game.


----------



## GuerreraD

dapperlace said:


> Well, I intend to master every Life on THIS file, so I didn't really feel it necessary to have two after that, and I definitely didn't have that many hours into it, at least by RPG standards. It was still under the 60 mark. It definitely helped me though, so it doesn't feel waste din any sense.
> 
> I haven't heard the Miner's yet, but it's going to be one of the ones I progress with first, because I'm doing Paladin, Miner, Blacksmith, and Tailor first, with Paladin being ahead of the others by a margin. The mini-games for the production ones are quite fun, but occasionally stressful if I'm tired, Very enjoyable though. I plan on using them mainly to make some Dosh, but I also want to be able to craft the best things in the game.



Then, if you are still early in the game, I can offer some free things to you. I'm giving them out because they are good items, so I don't want to sell them (also I am too rich by now) Only if you are interested, of course, it is not a must  Look at it in my own thread.
And have lots of fun with your new file!


----------



## bloomwaker

Thanks a bunch! My internet is a bit on the fritz and the holidays are quite busy, but if an opportunity presents itself, I'll let you know! 

I've started the final chapter on this file now, oh my.


----------



## GuerreraD

dapperlace said:


> Thanks a bunch! My internet is a bit on the fritz and the holidays are quite busy, but if an opportunity presents itself, I'll let you know!
> 
> I've started the final chapter on this file now, oh my.



WHAT, already final chapter? Oh sorry, maybe I misunderstood... I thought you started it anew only a while ago. Then likely I won't be that much of a help if you are so advanced, but offer is still up


----------



## bloomwaker

I started a few days ago, but I've just finished the main story again. It's rather quick this time around, now that I know what I'm doing, haha. 


But oh dear, I'm having emotions.


----------



## shunishu

dapperlace said:


> I started a few days ago, but I've just finished the main story again. It's rather quick this time around, now that I know what I'm doing, haha.



^^.. i missed one last tiny thing to do every time before the next story chapter could start, so it took a while to finish.. ^^; but i was busy crafting, leveling and running around anyway. 


hm,  another question... is it possible to leave pets in various places.. like one in castele and one in puerto?


----------



## GuerreraD

shunishu said:


> ^^.. i missed one last tiny thing to do every time before the next story chapter could start, so it took a while to finish.. ^^; but i was busy crafting, leveling and running around anyway.
> 
> 
> hm,  another question... is it possible to leave pets in various places.. like one in castele and one in puerto?



As far as I know, no, is not possible. All three you can get will stay at your first home in Castele.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm so close to level 50 so that I can start the DLC quests. Just need to put away a bit of laundry and I'll be set to get even closer to another adventure. ~


----------



## shunishu

GuerreraD said:


> As far as I know, no, is not possible. All three you can get will stay at your first home in Castele.


ah, that's too bad

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> I'm so close to level 50 so that I can start the DLC quests. Just need to put away a bit of laundry and I'll be set to get even closer to another adventure. ~


i reached it yesterday too


----------



## bloomwaker

Yesterday was eventful! 
Legend Paladin and Hero Miner. 

I also changed my appearance entirely. Oh, my wallet!


----------



## Bjork

i've never been able to finish the main story. i desperately want to though so i can do other stuff :'(


----------



## bloomwaker

You can do it! 

There's less fighting than I thought there would be, so it shouldn't be too tough to push through. I think it took me about 20 hours to complete, and that's with me occasionally ignoring the main story. I was level 38 by the time I finished so I had to grind to get to Origin Island, haha...


----------



## Bjork

I started again on my first file, and I'm on Chapter Four.

I'll try to finish in the next few days.


----------



## bloomwaker

You can do it!


I've now mastered Tailor, because I need it to make materials for Blacksmithing, lol.


----------



## Cou

blaaaaaaah i fkci ng farmed for divine berries only to find out you can only use 100 candies. not bad, but i wish t'was unlimited. 

i've thought of restarting since i rarely touch my game but oh myg od i cant even imagine going through all the lives and farming again.... i'd rather spend my time doing pam's requests..


----------



## shunishu

Cou said:


> i've thought of restarting since i rarely touch my game but oh myg od i cant even imagine going through all the lives and farming again.... i'd rather spend my time doing pam's requests..



that's probably a good idea ^^
she is giving me mostly really ridiculous requests for massive amounts of super rare items and craftables.. have to skip a lot -_-
haven't  had the best luck when spending coins too :/ i keep getting this flower crown thing  and consumables


----------



## shunishu

dapperlace said:


> You can do it!
> 
> 
> I've now mastered Tailor, because I need it to make materials for Blacksmithing, lol.


from master to hero  tailor was such a struggle..  -_- so many quests & materials ^^;
yeah i still need celestial ingots.. why do they have recipes with stuff you can't craft yet argh
or can you find them somewhere?
i finished god paladin a few days ago.. didnt like the dragon hunting parts.. it felt like i was playing monster hunter.. which i deeply dislike. -_- probably need to take a week off .. too much crafting :O

it was fun just walking back and forth on origin island collecting all the respawning treasure over and over.. so much money and good items ^^


----------



## bloomwaker

Got my second Creator Life, Tailor!

And the items I need for the armor I want to make are from the last Trial so...ouch. lmao. 
I guess I'll try going for other Creator lives in the meantime. ;;


----------



## shunishu

dapperlace said:


> Got my second Creator Life, Tailor!
> 
> And the items I need for the armor I want to make are from the last Trial so...ouch. lmao.
> I guess I'll try going for other Creator lives in the meantime. ;;


the struggle ^^

congrats tho


----------



## Bjork

I'm slowly working my way towards getting to at least fledgling in every life then going from there.

I often find myself wanting to do something, but another job is required unless I want to just buy the items (which would be no fun).

- - - Post Merge - - -

also do you guys think the dlc is worth it? im not close to level 50, but for when i am, i'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## Bassy

Bjork said:


> I'm slowly working my way towards getting to at least fledgling in every life then going from there.
> 
> I often find myself wanting to do something, but another job is required unless I want to just buy the items (which would be no fun).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also do you guys think the dlc is worth it? im not close to level 50, but for when i am, i'm thinking about getting it.



When I beat the main game I really wondered: is this it? No meta-game? In my opinion the DLC is the meta-game, it definitely made things more interesting for me.

What class are you playing? Every class gets extra combo's and skills for being in the DLC ranks.


----------



## Bassy

Excuse me, it posted twice, how to delete a post?


----------



## Bjork

Bassy said:


> When I beat the main game I really wondered: is this it? No meta-game? In my opinion the DLC is the meta-game, it definitely made things more interesting for me.
> 
> What class are you playing? Every class gets extra combo's and skills for being in the DLC ranks.


I'm trying to play them all, but right now I'm enjoying cooking.
I think I'll get it. It's not too expensive for what it is, it seems.


----------



## Libra

Bjork said:


> also do you guys think the dlc is worth it? im not close to level 50, but for when i am, i'm thinking about getting it.



Yeah, it's definitely worth it. The Trials are quite challenging (but can be a lot of fun too) and the new areas you get to explore are beautiful. ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker

I got Creator Miner quests fulfilled trying to get materials for Creator Blacksmith. Pfff.


----------



## GuerreraD

dapperlace said:


> I got Creator Miner quests fulfilled trying to get materials for Creator Blacksmith. Pfff.



Similar happened to me. I was battling everything in sight while mage, and completed several paladin quests too


----------



## Radagast

ok I hate to be "that guy" but can anyone spare some stardust linen for my blacksmithing? -_- I am a creator miner, woodcutter, angler, carpenter, hunter and magician so I can trade materials from those lives if you need it.

What happened is that I just came back from playing this after about a year of having a broken 3DS and I forgot some things, such as my plans to start tailor before blacksmith to avoid this very issue

Edit: Sorry is there an item exchange thread for this now?


----------



## bloomwaker

Just got Creator Blacksmith! 

My friend needed help with their Mining quests, which I completed for them, so I got some extra materials to finish. <3


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh boy.


----------



## Loriii

dapperlace said:


> Oh boy.



Oh wow, that amount of dosh  Good luck trying to get to Creator Cook. Those specific skills are a pain to level up even wearing the badge or something XD Cool outfit by the way!


----------



## bloomwaker

It's funny you say that, because cook is the one I'm working on right now. I've made it to Master, haha. 

And thanks! I had fun finally being able to make it.


----------



## ForeverAFlame

Can I play with anyone? I may have a bit... less experience compared to some of you people, but Im interested in item Farming and trading items for ores and other items!


----------



## ForeverAFlame

Bump.


----------



## ForeverAFlame

Welp...


----------



## bloomwaker

There's a dedicated thread for Multiplayer functionality. 

Might be why you didn't get responses specifically for that. 
Is there anything in particular you needed?


----------



## Radagast

Can somebody explain to me how the candies work? Supposing I'm close to level 200 and I have almost all my stat points filled up, they can allow it to go above 100? Then what happens if the Tome of Shadows resets my stats? Will I just lose the extra points from the candies, and have to craft them again to get my stats to go above 100?


----------



## bloomwaker

You can eat 100 candies total, but can decide which Stat's candy you want to eat. It generally doesn't matter too much once you've fully leveled and max all but one stat anyway. 

When resetting at either the Tome of Shadows or the Demonic Mirror, you have two options. You can reset ALL stats, which will erase your candy stats (and you'll have to remake the candies), OR you can reset only level-up stats, which will leave your candy stats right where they were.


----------



## Radagast

dapperlace said:


> You can eat 100 candies total, but can decide which Stat's candy you want to eat. It generally doesn't matter too much once you've fully leveled and max all but one stat anyway.
> 
> When resetting at either the Tome of Shadows or the Demonic Mirror, you have two options. You can reset ALL stats, which will erase your candy stats (and you'll have to remake the candies), OR you can reset only level-up stats, which will leave your candy stats right where they were.



Thank you for explaining that, I appreciate it. I was under the impression that you can eat 100 candies per stat! I will make sure to read the wiki more carefully from now on.


----------



## Loriii

It's generally recommended to make/eat 20 candies for each except luck. Well, just in case you need to farm for standard materials, you would prefer luck stat to be as low as possible.


----------



## Radagast

Role said:


> It's generally recommended to make/eat 20 candies for each except luck. Well, just in case you need to farm for standard materials, you would prefer luck stat to be as low as possible.



Thank you I will do that


----------



## Loriii

Well, good luck farming for divine berries (if you don't have enough of them yet). You probably need to raise luck to at least not lower than 40-50. Also, make sure to wear the plushling backpack for a guaranteed item drop


----------



## MyNameIsAlex

Hiya


----------



## Jade_Amell

Started a new character over again. Kinda sad I can't trade stuff to myself. x.X


----------



## windloft

i really need to grind to lvl 200 and do the combat god requests..

which are going to be a total pain in the butt. :^(


----------



## GuerreraD

RUZA said:


> i really need to grind to lvl 200 and do the combat god requests..
> 
> which are going to be a total pain in the butt. :^(



It is not necessary going to maximum to defeat them. I did so all alone. The battles aren't that difficult, only very long (at least to me).


----------



## Olivisigma

Just bought the game today it's so cute! I'm an alchemist.

I'm just gonna casual play it.


----------



## windloft

GuerreraD said:


> It is not necessary going to maximum to defeat them. I did so all alone. The battles aren't that difficult, only very long (at least to me).



i'm just dreading the damage... i had 700+ defense and the ancient napdragon still managed to hit me for 200 - 350 damage..


----------



## GuerreraD

RUZA said:


> i'm just dreading the damage... i had 700+ defense and the ancient napdragon still managed to hit me for 200 - 350 damage..



That's why you need to be alerted and get out of the way  Most of the bosses fight in patterns, so it's pretty easy to get them around. Don't mind so much the damage, because even being at lv.200 and max stats, they will always land very powerful blows. For that I said the battles are usually long, you just need patience!


----------



## mintellect

I decided to pick up Fantasy Life again today after a long time of not playing. It's really fun. I remember having a hard time mastering the Tailor Life, but when I played today I was able to master Tailor with ease. The song that plays when you master it is my favorite one yet, so far I've listened to four (tailor, wizard, miner, fisher). I'm looking forward to reaching Demi Creator (Demigod/God makes so much more sense, this is probably the only game ever where I prefer the EU/UK/Whatever translation to the NA one) because I'm getting so many pretty threads and materials in Origin Island that I really want to use.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Hey guys, I'm tempted to try this game but I don't know much about it. Would you say it's a game where, if you like Animal Crossing, you'll like Fantasy Life?


----------



## GuerreraD

Bubblebeam said:


> Hey guys, I'm tempted to try this game but I don't know much about it. Would you say it's a game where, if you like Animal Crossing, you'll like Fantasy Life?



Well... I like both, but much more Fantasy Life. Also, they aren't the same type of game. AC is a social life-simulator, while FL is more like RPG, though of course they have many things in common. So yes, I'd dare to say if you like one of them, you probably will like the other too


----------



## Bubblebeam

GuerreraD said:


> Well... I like both, but much more Fantasy Life. Also, they aren't the same type of game. AC is a social life-simulator, while FL is more like RPG, though of course they have many things in common. So yes, I'd dare to say if you like one of them, you probably will like the other too



When you say RPG, do you mean it is heavily story i.e. text based, like Zelda games are? I'm not too fond of that in games, otherwise it sounds ideal for me.


----------



## GuerreraD

Bubblebeam said:


> When you say RPG, do you mean it is heavily story i.e. text based, like Zelda games are? I'm not too fond of that in games, otherwise it sounds ideal for me.



Both Zelda and FL are RPG, so it's unavoidable for them to share many common traits. Any RPG you'll ever find will have a story to follow and goals to achieve, but time is no pressure! In FL you can advance at your own pace, and in-between chapters you are absolutely free to do whatever you want.


----------



## Libra

Bubblebeam said:


> When you say RPG, do you mean it is heavily story i.e. text based, like Zelda games are? I'm not too fond of that in games, otherwise it sounds ideal for me.



There is A LOT of text in this game. I really enjoyed playing it; it was fun and all that, but to be honest, at some point I just spammed a button (can't remember which one; X, maybe?) to make the text go quicker. That doesn't mean the story isn't good - because it is - just that well, I'd prefer there having been less text, you know?

Though I should also make the comment that (and I don't think I'm the only one here) it's something that gets annoying after having played the game for a while (so it's not like I got the feeling of too much text right from the beginning).

That being said, you really shouldn't let that stop you from playing the game! There's a lot to do and the world is very beautiful and charming. You play at your own pace, you can work on the main story or not, and so on. It's really worth its money (though you'll might want to get the DLC expansion at some point; it adds a lot of content and some very interesting challenges).


----------



## Bubblebeam

I ended up buying this game and so far I'm enjoying it. Only downside for me is, like others have said, heaps of text to scrawl through.


----------



## Libra

Bubblebeam said:


> I ended up buying this game and so far I'm enjoying it. Only downside for me is, like others have said, heaps of text to scrawl through.



Glad to hear you're enjoying it! Fortunately you can play the main quest at your own pace because there is indeed a lot of text.

What is your favorite Life so far? I really enjoyed Paladin and Wizard (or Magician? can't remember the exact name). The Lifes I liked less were the crafting ones mostly because I seriously disliked the mini games, LOL.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Libra said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying it! Fortunately you can play the main quest at your own pace because there is indeed a lot of text.
> 
> What is your favorite Life so far? I really enjoyed Paladin and Wizard (or Magician? can't remember the exact name). The Lifes I liked less were the crafting ones mostly because I seriously disliked the mini games, LOL.



I've so far only tried magician, tailor, angler and cook. I find I'm playing as tailor the most, then when I feel like fighting change to magician and just go around anywhere collecting bounties. I love the variety of enemies. I found it pretty cool that you can go fishing in the lava cave, lol. xD

Question, what happens exactly in multiplayer mode? Can you fight enemies live with other players, or do they simply hang around the towns? I'm hoping I can play with my husband but I wanna know it's worth the extra money.


----------



## Libra

Bubblebeam said:


> Question, what happens exactly in multiplayer mode? Can you fight enemies live with other players, or do they simply hang around the towns? I'm hoping I can play with my husband but I wanna know it's worth the extra money.



One thing you need to know about multiplayer is that if you don't have the DLC, then you can only play with someone who doesn't have the DLC either. And if you do have the DLC, then you can only play with people who have it as well. So say you get the DLC, but your husband doesn't, then you won't be able to play together.

Traveling to another world is done in only a few seconds. It is much faster than ACNL where you first have to talk to Porter, wait for the train to arrive, get on the train and so on. It's one thing I absolutely love in FL.

In multiplayer you can trade items using the red box in the guild office (either items you find/buy or that you craft). Make sure to pick up the items before ending the session or they will disappear! Though the game warns you about it when using the red box, so I don't think you'll have any problems there.

You can indeed fight enemies together! Best thing is that it counts for your challenges as well! The only thing you might want to decide in advance is who gets the bounty. Be careful with bounty boxes, though. Other than the fact that they can be destroyed, only three can exist in the world at the same time (so if you get a fourth, the first one will disappear) and I am not sure how exactly that works in multiplayer (say you have three bounty boxes and your husband gets one; will one of yours disappear or will there be four boxes?).

There's also an option to teleport to where the other is. So let's say you are in X because you want to defeat Y; your husband can teleport to where your character is, rather than having to run there all the way. I can't exactly remember how it's done, but I believe that there's something like "Go to" and it'll show your location (been a while since I last played the game).

I think you'll especially want to play together if you do decide to get the DLC. The Tower Trials can be quite challenging but they're a lot of fun too! You can beat those on your own, though, with or without NPC's (though, obviously, without NPC's they can be quite hard!).

The DLC expansion is already included in the game, by the way. You download a "key" from the eShop; from what I remember it takes two blocks or so on your SD card.

Oh, and important as well; you cannot travel to a place on the map that you haven't unlocked yet. So your husband wouldn't be able to travel to the second town in your world if he hasn't beaten that chapter of the story yet.

And I think that's everything. Sorry it's so long, but I hope it answers your question and helps you. ^_^


----------



## mintellect

A few days ago I took up the last two lives I hadn't started yet, Paladin and Hunter. They were surprisingly easy, I mastered Paladin the next day and Hunter the same day. I'm now a Hero Paladin and I got the Crusader's Tiara from the king, it's so pretty! I wish it wasn't restricted to just the Paladin Life.

I also became an Expert Alchemist and Blacksmith.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Many people say there's too much text in the game. I personally didn't think that and I enjoyed reading all the text on my first play through. However I started a new file several months ago and realized how boring it was.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Libra said:


> One thing you need to know about multiplayer is that if you don't have the DLC, then you can only play with someone who doesn't have the DLC either. And if you do have the DLC, then you can only play with people who have it as well. So say you get the DLC, but your husband doesn't, then you won't be able to play together.
> 
> Traveling to another world is done in only a few seconds. It is much faster than ACNL where you first have to talk to Porter, wait for the train to arrive, get on the train and so on. It's one thing I absolutely love in FL.
> 
> In multiplayer you can trade items using the red box in the guild office (either items you find/buy or that you craft). Make sure to pick up the items before ending the session or they will disappear! Though the game warns you about it when using the red box, so I don't think you'll have any problems there.
> 
> You can indeed fight enemies together! Best thing is that it counts for your challenges as well! The only thing you might want to decide in advance is who gets the bounty. Be careful with bounty boxes, though. Other than the fact that they can be destroyed, only three can exist in the world at the same time (so if you get a fourth, the first one will disappear) and I am not sure how exactly that works in multiplayer (say you have three bounty boxes and your husband gets one; will one of yours disappear or will there be four boxes?).
> 
> There's also an option to teleport to where the other is. So let's say you are in X because you want to defeat Y; your husband can teleport to where your character is, rather than having to run there all the way. I can't exactly remember how it's done, but I believe that there's something like "Go to" and it'll show your location (been a while since I last played the game).
> 
> I think you'll especially want to play together if you do decide to get the DLC. The Tower Trials can be quite challenging but they're a lot of fun too! You can beat those on your own, though, with or without NPC's (though, obviously, without NPC's they can be quite hard!).
> 
> The DLC expansion is already included in the game, by the way. You download a "key" from the eShop; from what I remember it takes two blocks or so on your SD card.
> 
> Oh, and important as well; you cannot travel to a place on the map that you haven't unlocked yet. So your husband wouldn't be able to travel to the second town in your world if he hasn't beaten that chapter of the story yet.
> 
> And I think that's everything. Sorry it's so long, but I hope it answers your question and helps you. ^_^



That's extremely helpful, thank you! I'm having him get the game now too, so we can fight together once he catches up. I'm only on chapter 3 myself so it's no biggie.

I did take a look at the DLC and noticed the 2 block thing. Was thinking, that's very small for a whole new location. The key thing explains it!


----------



## KCourtnee

*Fantesy Life*

Who else plays Fantesy Life? 

Ive had the game for a while but i would play it on and off and i recently got really back into playing it. I still have my same file so i havent started over. Im an Alchemist and my rank is Fledgling ._. So im still loe but working on it! 

My level is 15.


----------



## GuerreraD

KCourtnee said:


> Who else plays Fantesy Life?
> 
> Ive had the game for a while but i would play it on and off and i recently got really back into playing it. I still have my same file so i havent started over. Im an Alchemist and my rank is Fledgling ._. So im still loe but working on it!
> 
> My level is 15.



I play it frequently  Do your best!


----------



## mirukushake

Just started playing this game about a week ago. Really loving it so far! I'm mostly interested in the crafting and gathering lives, and not so much the combat. In your opinion, which combat life would be the best for getting drops for crafting with minimal fighting/effort?


----------



## Libra

mirukushake said:


> Just started playing this game about a week ago. Really loving it so far! I'm mostly interested in the crafting and gathering lives, and not so much the combat. In your opinion, which combat life would be the best for getting drops for crafting with minimal fighting/effort?



Paladin worked rather well for me. Magician/Wizard is nice too except it uses a lot of SP so you'd pretty much need items to restore that. Hunter might work as well since it allows you to attack from a distance. And I think Mercenary might do more damage but I never really liked it because it's a bit slow and leaves you open to enemy attacks/counters.


----------



## mirukushake

Libra said:


> Paladin worked rather well for me. Magician/Wizard is nice too except it uses a lot of SP so you'd pretty much need items to restore that. Hunter might work as well since it allows you to attack from a distance. And I think Mercenary might do more damage but I never really liked it because it's a bit slow and leaves you open to enemy attacks/counters.



Thanks, I'll try out Paladin! I've been playing Hunter since the skills matched my main lives, but I find it a little bit difficult, so I'll see how it compares.


----------



## Radagast

KCourtnee said:


> Who else plays Fantesy Life?
> 
> Ive had the game for a while but i would play it on and off and i recently got really back into playing it. I still have my same file so i havent started over. Im an Alchemist and my rank is Fledgling ._. So im still loe but working on it!
> 
> My level is 15.



I play it a lot!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Anyone up to play (only respond if you have dlc)


----------



## GuerreraD

Fantasyrick said:


> Anyone up to play (only respond if you have dlc)



Yes, I'm still here!  I've been on for months now!


----------



## Fantasyrick

GuerreraD said:


> Yes, I'm still here!  I've been on for months now!



I'm up To play!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Vm me if you want to play


----------



## Gizald

Was really disappointed when i couldn't get married in this game lol


----------



## Pokemanz

Anyone willing to trade me some items? These crafting Lives that make you reach Master in the others are KILLING ME.


----------



## GuerreraD

Fantasyrick said:


> I'm up To play!



Sorry! I was busy these weeks studying for my final italian exam  But now I am free whenever you want to play, so just say when and I'll get ready!


----------



## Invisible again

Oh, wow, I just found out about this thread! 

Didn't know how many people actually still play this. Anyways, I've played this game since it came out and got the DLC and reached the max level. It was such a fun game that I've beaten it a few times. I usually play as a hunter, though I regret the name I chose for my character. Anyways, if anyone needs some help with the creator/god quests or the trials, I'll gladly help. I've practically memorized all three trials, so... I know what to expect. However, I'm not sure how in-game chat works yet, so if anyone wants to play, just VM me while we're playing.
Of course, don't expect me to do everything for you... ^^;


----------



## Pokemanz

Finally completed all three trials, now I'm not sure what I should do lol. I guess I'll just work on reaching Creator rank in all the other things.

If anyone wants to play or have me help out with whatever, just let me know. Currently level 111 c:


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello!  I am in desperate need of *Seabreams of Love*. I want to completely fill some cooking recipes, but I'm having no luck at all in Cacto Cave, even with my best rod and 100 luck.
So please, if anyone has, every single one is important right now!


----------



## creamyy

I've been trying to get back into Fantasy Life but what is there left to do in the game? I've finished the story, reached max level and reached god rank in all the lives.


----------



## JCnator

creamyy said:


> I've been trying to get back into Fantasy Life but what is there left to do in the game? I've finished the story, reached max level and reached god rank in all the lives.



Have you ever beaten all of the Master's ordeals? If not, you can make one of these superbosses appear by accepting a special request from your Life Master once you cleared every Star Quest for the corresponding Life. These are the toughest you'll ever face in the whole game.

Have you considered filling every task that gives you Happiness Points? That'll get you busy for quite some time.


----------



## GuerreraD

creamyy said:


> I've been trying to get back into Fantasy Life but what is there left to do in the game? I've finished the story, reached max level and reached god rank in all the lives.



Well, let me tell you that I've already done almost everything that's doable in the game, and still I don't feel at all this is the end!  After completing the god missions, maxing my happiness, levels and all my abilities, right now I am trying to fulfill the recipes at least 'til hero level. Why? Simply because I don't like them empty.
Also, I'm accepting all the little quests from Pam that I can, because I have TONS of good/rare stuff to give away but nobody is asking, sigh... and believe me, for those few silver Lunares coins sometimes she wants very difficult tasks. But I'm after some items from the goddess statue, so it can't be helped.
You see? There is ALWAYS something more to do in this game. Have you tried re-crafting something adding special ingredients?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Hey guys, finally found my long-lost Fantasy Life cartridge! Anyone wanna play?


----------



## mintellect

I've lost the game cartridge for this

Really makes me sad cuz I'd really like to play this again.

I was really close to maxing out several Lives

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've lost the game cartridge for this

Really makes me sad cuz I'd really like to play this again.

I was really close to maxing out several Lives


----------



## Oriana

I wish the fandom for this game were more active! Even when the game came out, it was difficult to find people to play with, but now it's nearly impossible! 

I'd love to play with anyone else who has this game. I have the DLC and my character is Safine, a lil level 73 ball of sunshine. 

I love this game to death but I wish there were more people to play with. </3


----------



## windloft

haven't reached max level, but i did achieve creator rank for all lives and i'm currently in the process of obtaining a helluva amount of gold coins. i also have the ares set and sword of heroes *!!*

my fc's in the sig, and i play every once in awhile.


----------



## mintellect

I was able to locate my cartridge the other day while cleaning out my room.

Yesterday I finished mastering every life except Mercenary, which I'm going to have a lot of trouble with as I have a very hard time doing the combo quests. No matter how many times I press A or how long I wait in between A presses, I just can't do them! And on the rare occasion that I do I have a very hard time timing it right so that the last hit kills the enemy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd be very happy to play with others, my character is level 91 and has the DLC. My FC for this game is different than the one in my sidebar so please PM me if you'd like it.


----------



## Pokemanz

Diancie Rose said:


> Yesterday I finished mastering every life except Mercenary, which I'm going to have a lot of trouble with as I have a very hard time doing the combo quests. No matter how many times I press A or how long I wait in between A presses, I just can't do them! And on the rare occasion that I do I have a very hard time timing it right so that the last hit kills the enemy.



THIS. LITERALLY THIS.
I have never been able to do the combos because _how do you time it right?!?!_ Usually I need eight hits but the enemy dies in two!


----------



## Invisible again

^For weapon combos, I usually count 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 when tapping the A button, not too slowly but not too quickly. You don't want to spam the A button, 'cause then you won't get the full combo. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy. Just keep practicing until you get it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I found mercenary a bit hard at first as well, but now it's my main fighting life. You just have to watch your character and just as they're about to finish the sword swing you press A again.


----------



## mintellect

Thanks for your help, I was able to not just get to master merc but all the way up to Demi-Creator as well!
I was also able to reach Creator Rank in Hunter!

Would anyone like to play with me sometime and help me defeat the Typhoon Bird?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for your help, I was able to not just get to master merc but all the way up to Demi-Creator as well!
I was also able to reach Creator Rank in Hunter!

Would anyone like to play with me sometime and help me defeat the Typhoon Bird?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for your help, I was able to not just get to master merc but all the way up to Demi-Creator as well!
I was also able to reach Creator Rank in Hunter!

Would anyone like to play with me sometime and help me defeat the Typhoon Bird?


----------



## Pokemanz

Diancie Rose said:


> Would anyone like to play with me sometime and help me defeat the Typhoon Bird?



I wouldn't mind playing. Been a while since I've played and I've kinda been wanting to pick it up again.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Pokemanz said:


> I wouldn't mind playing. Been a while since I've played and I've kinda been wanting to pick it up again.



I asked you if we could play together on Miitomo and you never added me back.


----------



## Pokemanz

Idfldnsndt said:


> I asked you if we could play together on Miitomo and you never added me back.



Probably because I wasn't playing it then lol. I can add you now if you want.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Pokemanz said:


> Probably because I wasn't playing it then lol. I can add you now if you want.



Sure, but I can't play right now. I can play in a few hours though.


----------



## Kitty2201

Is this game good? I've been looking for a new game to play on my 3DS


----------



## Licorice

I bought this game not knowing about the DLC and I haven't touched it much because of that. Idk I just really wanted a complete game and it doesn't feel complete without that. I read online somewhere that the DLC adds stuff that affects you even when you start the game so will I need to remake my character? ughhhh


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Kitty2201 said:


> Is this game good? I've been looking for a new game to play on my 3DS



I don't know about your video game tastes, but I certainly enjoy playing it!


----------



## Pokemanz

Kitty2201 said:


> Is this game good? I've been looking for a new game to play on my 3DS



If you like vast RPG games with tons to do, then you'll love this. I finished the story years ago but still pick it up every now and then.



Licorice said:


> I bought this game not knowing about the DLC and I haven't touched it much because of that. Idk I just really wanted a complete game and it doesn't feel complete without that. I read online somewhere that the DLC adds stuff that affects you even when you start the game so will I need to remake my character? ughhhh



The DLC doesn't come into play until after you finish the story. It essentially unlocks a bonus chapter, a new region, new items, and higher Life ranks. You don't need it to play, but I highly recommend you get it sometime because the endgame was so fun! It was definitely worth the extra I paid.


----------



## Koopa K

I'm getting the game in about a few days, and I'm soooooo excited!


----------



## mintellect

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Anyone with no DLC wanna play? I'm a legendary merc now


----------



## Pokemanz

I could play in about an hour if anybody's interested.


----------



## Koopa K

Oh. My. God.
This game is awesome! I started out as a Carpenter, but now I'm... Well actually a Carpenter, but I was a Blacksmith and a Tailor, and, ooooooo I'm gonna stop typing and start playing! Soooooo much fun!


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Lol this thread died. 
Anyone with no DLC wanna play?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol this thread died. 
Anyone with no DLC wanna play?


----------



## Cudon

Kitty2201 said:


> Is this game good? I've been looking for a new game to play on my 3DS


I personally wouldn't recommend FL. Imo it is the most boring rpg I've ever laid my eyes on. As barebones as it could get with no focus on anything due to how free it wanted to be. Plot consists of go to A then B then C and is overall a bore. Combat is dull. One of the most casual games I've ever played and eugh, so plain.


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Cudon said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend FL. Imo it is the most boring rpg I've ever laid my eyes on. As barebones as it could get with no focus on anything due to how free it wanted to be. Plot consists of go to A then B then C and is overall a bore. Combat is dull. One of the most casual games I've ever played and eugh, so plain.



I admit, it does get a bit stale after a while... 
The crafting classes are all near identical gameplay, and combos? Forget it. But, I personally still get this feeling of satisfaction and something else that keeps me coming back for more. I know I'm not the only one. 
The sequel is probably gonna be **** though, so be it warned


----------



## Pokemanz

Anyone wanna play tonight? I feel like picking this up... again. I might even start a new file.


----------



## mintellect

Pokemanz said:


> Anyone wanna play tonight? I feel like picking this up... again. I might even start a new file.



I keep missing your posts; I'd really like to play with someone.


----------



## Pokemanz

Diancie Rose said:


> I keep missing your posts; I'd really like to play with someone.



I'd be down to play tonight if you're still around.


----------



## mintellect

Pokemanz said:


> I'd be down to play tonight if you're still around.



I'm fine with that.


----------



## Pokemanz

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm fine with that.



Tonight or now because I can play now if you want lol


----------



## mintellect

Pokemanz said:


> Tonight or now because I can play now if you want lol



Now would be good, I'll add you now. Please add this FC: 1005-9079-0876


----------



## thedragmeme

Does anybody want to play with me at some point?


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Anyone got no DLC and wants to play? I can't get DLC as my only friend who plays it doesn't have it either D:


----------



## Libra

Trailer for Fantasy Life 2. Doesn't seem likely that it'll ever come here, though. But who knows...


----------



## GuerreraD

Oh, the game looks great! So very bad it went mobile...


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Whyyyy does it have to be mobile


----------



## bloomwaker

Aw, it looks so cute! ;~;

Maybe some day, it will also have a handheld version ;~;


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Anyone with DLC wanna play?


----------



## Libra

I'm okay with the second game being mobile. Nowadays I mostly play on my mobile, anyway; it's been weeks since I've last played on my 3DS, LOL.


----------



## oaristos

I bought Fantasy Life a few weeks ago and fell in love with it! God, it's so cute and so much fun to play  I finished the main story as a  Paladin, and also leveled up as a Miner. I'm still playing it though, gotta train all the lives!


----------



## mintellect

Libra said:


> Trailer for Fantasy Life 2. Doesn't seem likely that it'll ever come here, though. But who knows...



It doesn't look like they changed much, all the environments, lives, and characters look the same, it's just the way the menus and things are laid out is different.


----------



## Pokemanz

I might actually pick up the mobile version since I love the original so much. I just really hate phone games. Idk it's like I have to feel the button or else I end up tapping the wrong option. Plus I find it difficult and uncomfortable to hold my phone sideways for too long since it's not meant for that.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Pokemanz said:


> I might actually pick up the mobile version since I love the original so much. I just really hate phone games. Idk it's like I have to feel the button or else I end up tapping the wrong option. Plus I find it difficult and uncomfortable to hold my phone sideways for too long since it's not meant for that.



I will most likely play this as well. Even though I'm a bit mad that they didn't add any new lives.


----------



## GuerreraD

Yes, that's another thing! I totally knew I wouldn't play this game mobile, but at least I expected to see it through some gameplay, so the fact they added or changed any lives makes it ever more disappointing 
And the strange fact is I'm sure I read somewhere it _was _going to have some new lives...


----------



## FreezeFlame

Heyyy I bored anyone with the DLC want to come over? Although please pm if so.


----------



## GuerreraD

Bump!


----------



## tiz

oh my god. fantasy life. 
and here i thought nobody ever ever ever ever played this game. 
i love it so much... it really has a special place in my heart. too bad this thread seems kind of dead, i would have loved to play with other people


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Finally! Beat the trial of light! Mustang is the best tank I've ever used, but he faints like a gazillion times and when you go to revive him Jinx faints, and when you go to revive her you faint -_- At least I have Celestia now who I swear couldn't get OHKO'd by Lord of the Cursed. Also god Creator Alchemist so now I can grind Djinn Talisman for gold lunares coins. Can't see myself making the Tsunami Talisman anytime soon though, I don't want to kill the Typhoon bird every other minute, it was infuriating enough when I did it once!


----------



## Redlatios

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Finally! Beat the trial of light! Mustang is the best tank I've ever used, but he faints like a gazillion times and when you go to revive him Jinx faints, and when you go to revive her you faint -_- At least I have Celestia now who I swear couldn't get OHKO'd by Lord of the Cursed. Also god Creator Alchemist so now I can grind Djinn Talisman for gold lunares coins. Can't see myself making the Tsunami Talisman anytime soon though, I don't want to kill the Typhoon bird every other minute, it was infuriating enough when I did it once!



the creator challenge for tailor is easier to farm in my opinion, takes me less than 5 minutes to down it once


----------



## Warszawa

I really badly wanna get back into this game but I just have too much else to play. I'm so tempted though.


----------



## Milena

Warszawa said:


> I really badly wanna get back into this game but I just have too much else to play. I'm so tempted though.


Same here :/ shouldnt have bought fantasy life, pokemon sun and acnl at once. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

+ yokai watch
So many games, so little time ...


----------



## Cou

started this up again and aaaaa it feels so good to play again. i wish we get new features for this game too because i super love this and im really itchin for some new things and challenges


----------



## Pokemanz

Cou said:


> started this up again and aaaaa it feels so good to play again. i wish we get new features for this game too because i super love this and im really itchin for some new things and challenges



Same it's such a beautiful game with all kinds of things to do. I've been debating starting a new file since it's been so long since I've heard the story. I really wish this could get a sequel on 3DS/Switch instead of mobile. It's just so much fun.


----------



## Cou

Pokemanz said:


> Same it's such a beautiful game with all kinds of things to do. I've been debating starting a new file since it's been so long since I've heard the story. I really wish this could get a sequel on 3DS/Switch instead of mobile. It's just so much fun.



bdsidnodnd was so hyped when i heard about fl2 until i found out it was gonna be a mobile game  but!! yeah i also debated on making a new file (which i eventually did) —-  but i still end up playing my original everytime because the god rank/reqs and pam's requests still satisfies me :')

(i completely F O R G O T how much they talk when i started a new file jesus)


----------



## lykkelille

Uaaah, deciding if I should try to get into this game or not. Have a huge backlog on PC and consoles but this looks really cute. I played untill I reached the end of the magican tutorial and woodcutter tutorial.. I guess I havent seen nothing this game has to offer yet? xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt

lykkelille said:


> Uaaah, deciding if I should try to get into this game or not. Have a huge backlog on PC and consoles but this looks really cute. I played untill I reached the end of the magican tutorial and woodcutter tutorial.. I guess I havent seen nothing this game has to offer yet? xD



It's a really great game. You should definitely play it some more.


----------



## Pokemanz

I was thinking about starting a new file on my new 3DS, but I realized I'd have to purchase the DLC again which I can't do.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Redlatios said:


> the creator challenge for tailor is easier to farm in my opinion, takes me less than 5 minutes to down it once



Is it? I'm god-in-training right now until I finish gathering these ancient tails, Blacksmith was awful, just done that.


----------



## intropella

Wahh this is a really good game hands down. I simply still haven't been bored with this game yet, because I still want to try master all the jobs! It's so fuuuuun, and there's a lot of endless side quests and what not. I wish I have more time to play this game, but this is super time consuming. ToT The storyline is very cute too.


----------



## Takeru

Does anyone still play this other than me?


----------



## GuerreraD

I'm always playing this from time to time!


----------



## GuerreraD

Bump!


----------



## blackroserandom

I need to get back to this. The game is so much fun.


----------



## Lululand

I think I must've played all the way through this game (DLC included) like 3-4 times... it's pretty linear and easy to complete 100%, but it's just so much fun I went back and did it with a couple different characters. I was so mad when I heard the sequel was only going to be on mobile...


----------



## GuerreraD

Same here, my friend... That was such a HUGE disappointment, even more knowing the first game was so great!  I really couldn't understand that choice.

I've completed the game several times too, but still keep my very first save!  I like to go back there from time to time, to enjoy everything I accomplished. That's also where my give-out comes from.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

GuerreraD said:


> Same here, my friend... That was such a HUGE disappointment, even more knowing the first game was so great!  I really couldn't understand that choice.
> 
> I've completed the game several times too, but still keep my very first save!  I like to go back there from time to time, to enjoy everything I accomplished. That's also where my give-out comes from.



Yeah, that was galling to me, because I still play that game obsessively from time to time. I guess not a lot of people play it, thus they didn't have the time or the money to invest in something better. I've completed so many times, although imao the only good bit of the storyline is the DLC. I make characters just to complete the storyline, but I've never deleted my first save where I accomplish tasks like completing the Trial of Light, and becoming God rank in as many lives as I can (still going with that one)


----------



## GuerreraD

It's been long since I became god in everything, but I'm still trying to fill the last recipes to the max  I do it slowly, when I want to rest from other games. Lately I was playing Legend of Legacy for a long while...

Also, I've just learned that Fantasy Life 2 changed its name to Fantasy Life Online, so perhaps there's hope for a "real" second game for handheld. Probably the Switch... which sadly I'm not going to buy.


----------

